# jenaywins | the red list of sole mates



## jenayb

I have been debating whether to make a collection thread for quite some time now. It seems that pairs are always coming and going, so my collection has never quite been complete. I would venture to say that I have never even thought of my shoes as a collection until the other day when I realized that yes, I will buy more pairs, but at the moment -- I am satisfied. 

Without further ado.......

*********************************************************

When I received my first pair of CL's, I literally could not believe the $695 price tag. Little did I know back then that this would be one of the more reasonably priced pairs of shoes that I own. This is hands down my go-to shoe for everything. This pair is wonderful for work and can easily transition to a night on the town - and comfortable, too? One might call this the perfect shoe!

New Simple in Black Patent


----------



## jenayb

When I really started noticing CL's and how amazing they are, I was still experiencing a bit of sticker shock. When I walked into Barneys and saw these, I absolutely fell in love. I love a great sandal - I do live in AZ, after all - and the four-hundred-something price tag seemed much more reasonable to me than a lot of the other pairs I saw in the store that day; one might call this a gateway shoe. 

I have a very special place in my heart for these shoes. The weekend after I bought them, DBF and I went to Vegas for the long weekend to celebrate his 28th and Valentine's Day. I debuted these in Vegas for a day of drinking and walking the strip with the love of my life. These may not be the most expensive pair that I own, but they have great memories attached to them and I could never part with them... And let's be honest; they are super comfy and go with everything! May I present....

Nuria Calf in Black


----------



## jenayb

My next pair came to me amidst the sale season earlier this year. While it was only one of multiple purchases, I believe this is the only pair I have actually held on to of all the shoes I bought during the big sales. My wonderful SA, Tim, at the Scottsdale Barneys pulled through on these and got BH to ship them to me after I tried, unsuccessfully, to procure these for myself. I lusted after these when they first hit Barneys at full price, but I am not much of a wedge person and could never picture paying over six hundred dollars for a shoe that I knew I wouldn't wear much.... But darnit, shiny things attract me and there is just something to be said for the details on this shoe. These are HEAVY, too! So here they are...

Macarena 120 Calf Wedge in Black


----------



## jenayb

99.99999999% of the time I won't even look at Craigslist except to sell my own furniture and cell phones I no longer have a need for. I have long been convinced that everything on Craigslist is either a counterfeit or somehow tied to someone in Nigeria who wants me to Western Union them money; however, for whatever reason, I searched for Louboutins one day on Craigslist and came across these booties. I was incredibly skeptical about their authenticity, so I emailed the seller for more pictures. The price was way too good to be true, and these were actually in my size.. It couldn't be! The seller got back to me almost instantaneously with additional pictures and agreed to meet me. As it turns out, the seller of these was an absolute doll and these shoes are as authentic as can be. For $150, I don't see how I could have gone wrong! 

Belle Ankle Bootie in Black


----------



## jenayb

The next pair on this list was a bit of a fluke. I wandered into Barneys one day to look at shoes when my SA, Tim, told me that I should think about pre-saling some of the Louboutins on the floor. He said that anything with a red dot on the bottom of the sole would be going on sale and to pick what I wanted and he would hold them for me. Amazing! I ended up picking this pair which he said I could pay for and pick up a week later. How very exciting! The day that I went in to pick these up, Tim told me that he had bad news. This pair was incorrectly marked and unfortunately did not go on sale; however, he extended me a 10% discount as a courtesy for the mix up. 10% off a full price pair that likely will never go on sale? Yes, please.

Black Suede Greissimo 140


----------



## jenayb

At this point, I still wasn't *really* bitten by the CL bug. I loved the pairs that I had, but I wasn't IN love with them. I only really pulled out my New Simples and Greissimos for special occasions, and it was still much to warm to wear the Belles. Heck, who am I kidding, it is still too warm to wear the Belles! So one day while DBF and I were out of state visiting my parents, we both sat on our laptops in their breakfast room. He was desperate to find a particular pair of shoes, and we sat there for an hour - both searching - before voila! We found them! DBF ordered them and was completely stoked! Well, I decided........ This means I can buy new shoes, too! I decided to take a look at Bluefly, and when I saw these, I knew I had to have them. I thought about my current collection and how, well, ALL BLACK it was. This was the absolute perfect pair t add a little colour!

Bianca Sling in Colorway Patent - Black/Coral


----------



## Julide

jenaywins said:


> When I really started noticing CL's and how amazing they are, I was still experiencing a bit of sticker shock. When I walked into Barneys and saw these, I absolutely fell in love. I love a great sandal - I do live in AZ, after all - and the four-hundred-something price tag seemed much more reasonable to me than a lot of the other pairs I saw in the store that day; one might call this a gateway shoe.
> 
> I have a very special place in my heart for these shoes. The weekend after I bought them, DBF and I went to Vegas for the long weekend to celebrate his 28th and Valentine's Day. I debuted these in Vegas for a day of drinking and walking the strip with the love of my life. These may not be the most expensive pair that I own, but they have great memories attached to them and I could never part with them... And let's be honest; they are super comfy and go with everything! May I present....
> 
> Nuria Calf in Black



They are beautiful!!!


----------



## jenayb

Up to this point, I felt that exotics were beautiful, but very overpriced; however, there was a particular pair that had been sitting on eBay for quite some time that I had been eyeballing the living heck out of. I emailed the seller numerous questions, but never bid - I can't believe she didn't block my email address just so she didn't have to deal with me anymore! I debated, debated, and debated over whether I should pull the trigger on these shoes. The eBay auction ended with no bidders, and I thought I had better move on with my life. I went to Vegas that weekend (we go quite a bit, obviously!) and I stopped into the Louboutin boutique at the Palazzo. I of course went into the tiny side-room where all the exotics are, and it hit me...... What have I done!? I cannot BELIEVE I did not buy that pair on eBay while I had the chance! My girlfriends thought I was crazy, but I was truly upset over the fact that I blew it! I lost my chance! A few days later, I was back at home and - OMG!!!! - the seller had relisted and at a lower price! I negotiated the price and, with some great advice from the wonderful *MJ* and louboutinlawyer, I added these beauties to my collection. My very first exotics, and one of my favourite pairs of all time...

Altadama 140 Python Laminato in Mimosa


----------



## jenayb

Now, this next pair.... Oh, this next pair! 

This pair is somewhat of a holy grail of mine after seeing numerous photos of DC-cutie rocking the hell out of hers. As it turns out, these are also incredibly difficult to find in my size. One day, while combing eBay, I saw a very simple title: "Louboutin Gladiator Sandals." Yawn.... But WAIT! The picture! Could it be? Of course, there was no size listed in the title, so I clicked the link to see if these could possibly fit me... Why, oh why did Internet Explorer take so long to open this page. Low and behold, these shoes were a size 38.5! The opening bid was $600, so I emailed the seller and asked if he would consider a BIN. Nope, no dice. Ok, fine. The auction had 5 days to go and ended that coming Sunday morning. Saturday night, I put my bid in for $600 and prayed to the Shoe Gods. On Sunday morning, as we always do, DBF and I went to breakfast - and I knew the auction was ending right as we would be eating. DBF has a HUGE issue with me using my Blackberry at the table, and I had no clue how I was going to get away with this. Right before we left to eat, I threw in a higher max bid of $800 and hoped for the best.... But I couldn't help myself. All during breakfast, I checked the auction on my Blackberry under the table. When DBF caught me, I told him I was checking my work emails. As it turns out, I was the only bidder! The seller of these was absolutely lovely, and I'm so happy to finally own these!

Pique Cire 140 Calf in Beige


----------



## jenayb

This next pair was another adventure. After receiving my Altadamas, I decided that exotics were certainly not overpriced - they were downright amazing! So when I saw this pair on eBay for a low, low starting bid of $225 or something ridiculous, I thought - these are MINE! I stalked these and texted about them with *MJ* for days. On the last day of the auction, with only an hour and a half left, they still had no bids. I put my bid in and knew that I was going to get an amazing price! And then... A member here posted these on D&S. I was heartbroken! All of a sudden the price started going up, and up, and up, and up... And the bidding war was on! In the end, I paid a lot more for these shoes than I had wanted to, but I'm glad I did. These shoes were sold to me by none other than the very sweet *Melia* and are truly amazing! They are a whole size too big so I am still struggling with padding them, but I will MAKE them work! 

Very Prive Whips Roccia


----------



## jenayb

At one point in time, I purchased a pair of CLs off eBay from who I would later find out is also a member of TPF. She and I have become great friends and enable each other on the regular. This next shoe was an UHG of hers, and I decided that it was my mission to find them for her, dangit! At this point in time, for whatever reason, this shoe was completely non-existent - especially in her size. One day, however, I found them on eBay - in her size!! I sent her a text as fast as I could and told her to drop what she was doing and get on eBay - they are THERE!! The seller had a high BIN on the shoes, so she sent her an email to see if she would accept a best offer. Indeed, the seller agreed to lower the price, but only if my friend bought them off eBay. Heartbreak! She just didn't feel comfortable buying off eBay, so back to searching we went. As it turns out, I ended up finding a BNIB pair on Bonzazle for much less which my friend snapped up - oh happy day! ..... But all this searching made me realize that I too loved this shoe. So the search continued - ugh! Now I had to have a pair, too! Well, the seller who had initially requested that my friend complete the transaction off eBay relisted the same pair we previously saw, and at a lower price! The price was lower, but was still more than I was willing to pay. I emailed the seller and negotiated an offer over the span of a few weeks, and of course she requested that we complete the transaction off eBay so that she could save the seller fees. I debated and debated, and finally decided to purchase the shoes via PayPal off eBay. I am so glad that I did.........

Greissimo 140 Multi Color Damas


----------



## jenayb

My next pair was a total stroke of luck. I had been searching high and low for this particular pair, as I feel that many of us are, with no results. On a random morning at the office, I decided to call around to the boutiques to see if I could track this down. I happened upon the very sweet Nathalie at the Miami boutique who told me that they had no pairs in stock, but that she would put me on the waiting list. I hated the idea of being put on a list and knew it would be a while before I got the call back about the shoes I wanted, but I put my name in anyway. The very next morning, I missed a call on my cell from a number I didn't know. I immediately checked my voicemail and, SHOCK, it was Nathalie calling to tell me that they got a surprise shipment of these in! I emailed back the order form and prayed to the Shoe Gods that this pair fit me. When they arrived, my God, they were beautiful and fit perfectly! I still can't believe that I am lucky enough to own these beauties. They hurt like hell, but wow these look great with everything!

Bianca Patent in Nude


----------



## jenayb

This next pair was a Bonanzle find and started their life looking very different than they do now. I recently discovered that VP's are the most deliciously comfortable shoes, and I just cannot get enough of them. When I happened on this particular pair in silver Laminato, the price was right and they were perfect for what I intended to do to them. 

I am a consistent lurker of the DIY thread, and the projects that the gorgeous ladies here on the CL subforum have made absolutely amaze me. The talent here is just staggering - how could I not try my hand? The wonderful Popsicool referred me to a website she found which had the perfect marine glitter colour, but I decided to go my own route. I ordered a huge mix of different sized glitter in both black and black opal which turned out to look identical to the marine glitter used by Louboutin. As it turns out, I ordered a little more than I needed from Kit Kraft and now have enough glitter to cover our entire house, but at least I know that if I ever need to do a touch up on these shoes, I'll be covered!

DIY Very Prive Glitter


----------



## kemina22

I really like the multicolor damas on you


----------



## jenayb

So my next pair was purchased on Bonanzle from the same seller I got my silver DIY VP's. There was a bit of controversy over the condition in which the shoes arrived to me, and the seller and I had a few weeks of back and forth over these. In the end, the seller turned out to be very nice and we came to an agreement that we both can live with. Although I felt that this purchase may have been a mistake, I now know that these are a very important and very loved addition to my humble collection. The seller and I certainly started out on the wrong foot (no pun intended,) but I hope she and I continue to chat and be friends. But on to the shoe themselves.... These definitely need a little rehab, but they are still very fabulous and are a big part of my growing love for exotics. Unfortunately, there was a mix up and I never received the box, so I am unsure of the exact style name, so let's just call these....

Very Prive Gold Python


----------



## jenayb

I feel that this pair is very underrated, and I honestly haven't seen anyone else dying to have these or revealing them on the forum. That being said, I die for these!!! I went into Barneys one day to talk to my dear friend and SA Anthony about finding me a pair for a trip to NYC this fall. I told him that I wanted something that would be at least semi-warm, and at least semi-comfortable. When he recommended that I try these, I was very skeptical. I wasn't sure how I felt about this particular style, but once I tried them on, it was love! These are so flattering and so comfortable... I can't wait to wear these with tights and a great sweater dress. I live in AZ and need to really cut back on the purchase of this style shoe, but hey... These are just great!

Miss Fast Plato 140 Calf in Black


----------



## jenayb

Ok, so these were a total impulse buy... Utterly and completely! On this particular day, I had previously ordered a couple things on Neiman Marcus' website that didn't fit me, so I figured I'd just pop into the store to return them. My girlfriend and I were walking through the shoes the day before the CL trunk show was to occur, and they already had a TON of luscious styles out on the floor. She and I stopped dead in our tracks when we saw these, and I knew there was absolutely no way that they had them in my size. My lovely SA, Sascha, came over and I asked if he had a 38.5. We waited and waited, and I knew he was going to come back with bad news... But he didn't - he came back with a box!!! I put these on and, while they are killers, they were absolute love at first site! I am still saving these for a special occasion, and I'm terrified of getting them dirty due to the colour, but you only live once - right!?

Bianca Zip in Tourterelle Suede


----------



## kemina22

The Biancas in Tourterelle suede are an impulse buy I would keep! I agree! They look fantastic and will go with almost everything!


----------



## jenayb

I am very fickle sometimes, and making up my mind is a daily struggle. I absolutely hated these when they came out - hate! I thought they were completely over the top and, for goodness' sake, where would one ever wear them!? On a weekend trip to Vegas with the girls, I popped into Barneys at the Palazzo and saw these. I stared at them, and they stared back. All of my girlfriends poo-pooed them and called them names, but I started to feel differently. Barneys only had them in black, so I asked for my size. Of course, they only had a size 41 left - boo! When I returned home, I went into my local Barneys and asked my SA Anthony if they had the shoe in my size. He came back with a 39.5, much too big for me, and told me to try them to see if I liked the style on my foot and that he would order them in for me. Um, what is this? The 39.5 FITS!?!?!? I was an owner. I purchased them without a second thought and also picked up a pair of nude New Simples which I have since returned - and regrettably so! 

Well, as I said, I am extremely fickle. Even after receiving very positive feedback from all the lovely ladies on TPF when I posted this pair requesting opinions, I decided that I needed them in another colour - only the most difficult of the two colours to find - completely sold out! Well, Anthony is a miracle worker and called me a week later to say that someone had returned a pair to the Dallas Barneys and that I needed to charge them ASAP!!! Of course I did, and of course my bank freaked out and put a fraud alert on my Visa effectively shutting it off once they saw the charge come through for this much money in Dallas, but..... They were MINE!!! I picked them up a week later and took them home. Love, love, love! But, as always, I was my own worst enemy and decided I didn't really want them and took them back. In the end, I ended up purchasing them for a THIRD time - and hopefully this will be the last time I have to buy this same pair of shoes! Ladies, you know them... You love them...

Clou Noeud in Nude


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Stunning collection!!!!


----------



## jenayb

We all have that one that got away, and this pair was it for me. I had been semi-lusting after this particular pair for a short while, and when they popped up on eBay for only $499, I decided to sleep on the decision to purchase them, as I had been very bad that month! Well, as it turns out, that was the WRONG decision - I should have snapped them up! By the time I woke up the next morning and decided to click the BIN button, they were gone! How could this have happened!? The only other pair on eBay were double the price - and the seller would not budge! Sigh, yet another pair that would never be mine. I stalked eBay, Bluefly, the Outnet, Bonz, and everything in between for weeks searching for this pair in my size -- nada. Nothing. I was so heartbroken that I didn't purchase the pair for $499! As it turns out, that particular pair went to a very lovely and very sweet TPF'er who loves them and deserves them - she had been wanting them for a while! So I thought, well, my day will come, too, and I will just live through the pictures she posted on her collection thread until I find mine! So I started to feel better about the loss, and continued to keep an eye on eBay. Until.... WOW! One day, I was looking through the D&S thread, and the same wonderful seller who sold me my Roccias (Melia!!!!!) posted this pair of shoes in a colour I had never seen before... In my size! I immediately emailed the seller and asked if she would accept a BIN on the shoes, and she did! I am not sure if she is a member here, but she is literally the nicest seller I have ever worked with. She shipped the shoes immediately after I paid, and I just got them yesterday. So a big thank you to Melia for posting, and a big thank you to the seller of this pair. They are one of my HG's and I finally have them! My newest pair, and by far my second favourite...

Piros 120 in Naturale


----------



## kemina22

I'm so surprised at your Clou Noeuds story- I think those are so sexy!! And you were them really well- they really bring out the red in your tattoo since the nude color blends in with your leg- I think they look amazing!!!

The Piros are cute, I didn't really think that much of them until I saw them on. I'd only seen them in pictures before. 

EXCELLENT COLLECTION!! :urock:


----------



## jenayb

And finally, we come to the last pair. I have sold many, many pairs recently, but these will never go. I decided to randomly stroll into Saks one Saturday with one of my girlfriends, and this pair caught my eye. I tried them on in my usual size, and realized that they were too big. When I asked the SA for a half size smaller, she said that the pair I had on was the only pair in the building and that this particular shoe was in high demand, thus she did not expect a shipment anytime soon. I was sad, but I had been spending quite a bit of money that month and decided that it would be better to not purchase them. Once we left the store, all I could think about was those shoes. I looked for them everywhere online, and of course they couldn't be found. When I got to work the next morning, I phoned Saks and spoke to a different SA in shoes. I told her my situation and asked if there was any way to get on a waiting list for that size. The SA hesitated and then asked if she could put me on hold. Sigh, ok. Fine. She finally came back some time later and, much to my surprise, said that there was ONE pair in that size which had been on hold for someone else but that their deadline to pick them up had been exceeded!!! MINE!!!!!! I told her that I would be there in an hour and asked that she please hold them for me. I dragged my girlfriend a reluctant male friend with me to try them on and hopefully purchase them. When I finally got them and put them on, they fit like a glove and looked amazing! For an impulse buy, this pair was absolutely meant to be! When I bought them, I thought I would never find a place to wear them. As it turns out, these comfortable beauties go with anything and everything, and they add the perfect amount of edge to an otherwise boring outfit! When I wore these last weekend in Vegas with DBF (I told you we go a lot!) I got nothing but stares and compliments - and it wasn't me, honey, it was the shoes!! Girls mean mugged them, guys drooled over them, and I continue to love this pair more than any other in my collection. When I mentioned above that the Piros are my second favourite pair, it is because these are my FIRST

Studded Very Prive


----------



## jenayb

... So this is the end - for now. 

Of course, I will continue to buy and sell and love my CLs, and any new shinies will be posted in this thread. I truly enjoy my shoes, and I truly enjoy being a member of this subforum! In a lot of cases, the lovely ladies that I have met on the CL subforum are just as important as the shoes we all love - at least for me. Thank you for looking!


----------



## jenayb

Julide said:


> They are beautiful!!!





kemina22 said:


> I really like the multicolor damas on you



Thank you so much!


----------



## cts900

I am so glad your decided to do a collection!!!!!!!!! It is a pretty big deal and you have done it with such grace and style.  Every story and every pair is so special.  I am thrilled to be your shoe twin on the rastas and I am in LOVE with the nudes/naturals---all of them!  Your tattoo is the best part of each picture .


----------



## jenayb

kemina22 said:


> The Biancas in Tourterelle suede are an impulse buy I would keep! I agree! They look fantastic and will go with almost everything!



Yes!! They are definitely killers, but soooo lovely in person - much better than my crappy fuzzy pics! 



lisalovesshoes said:


> Stunning collection!!!!



Thank you!!!! 



kemina22 said:


> I'm so surprised at your Clou Noeuds story- I think those are so sexy!! And you were them really well- they really bring out the red in your tattoo since the nude color blends in with your leg- I think they look amazing!!!
> 
> The Piros are cute, I didn't really think that much of them until I saw them on. I'd only seen them in pictures before.
> 
> EXCELLENT COLLECTION!! :urock:



Thank you again! The Noeuds are pretty difficult to walk in, truth be told, which is why I thought that maybe I didn't really want them. But at the end of the day, dang, who doesn't want them! 

I agree. The Piros are something that I had seen on Bluefly a lot but never really paid attention to. Then one day it clicked that they are the perfect boot - and they really are! Pictures can't do them justice; they are just lovely in person!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I am so glad your decided to do a collection!!!!!!!!! It is a pretty big deal and you have done it with such grace and style.  Every story and every pair is so special.  I am thrilled to be your shoe twin on the rastas and I am in LOVE with the nudes/naturals---all of them!  Your tattoo is the best part of each picture .



CTS, you are so very sweet! Such a compliment coming from you! 

Your previous avatar is part of what really pushed me into purchasing the multis, and I couldn't be happier that we are shoe twins! The tattoo is actually the first of seven that I have so it's pretty sentimental to me - even if it is just of a couple of dumb cherries!


----------



## cts900

^^Aw, thank you very much.  I am honored.  I plan to reinstate that avi tonight.  LiLo was only temporary. I only have one tattoo but my husband has several and I think each one has a story and a place.  If it makes you feel better about your cherries, mine is a grapevine!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I'm soooooooooooo happy you finally made a collection thread!!! I love each and every pair! Such a lovely collection you have!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^Aw, thank you very much.  I am honored.  I plan to reinstate that avi tonight.  LiLo was only temporary. I only have one tattoo but my husband has several and I think each one has a story and a place.  If it makes you feel better about your cherries, mine is a grapevine!



Yes, the avi is totally classic! 

Lol, we are tattoo-twins in that we both have fruit!


----------



## cts900

^^Woo Hoo on being tattoo twins !!!!!


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> I'm soooooooooooo happy you finally made a collection thread!!! I love each and every pair! Such a lovely collection you have!!



Thank you, KK!! 

I hope to see loads of higher heels in your collection soon!! 

ETA: CTS - hehe... tattoo twins.


----------



## SassySarah

Jenay love your collection!  We're twins on the Simples, Bianca slings and VP Spikes.  I wear my VP Spikes so much I just dropped them off today to be Vibramed and new heel taps, so comfy!


----------



## angelkisses

Very nice collection! Loved your little stories for each


----------



## cts900




----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Jenay love your collection!  We're twins on the Simples, Bianca slings and VP Spikes.  I wear my VP Spikes so much I just dropped them off today to be Vibramed and new heel taps, so comfy!



Thank you, Sarah!! Hooray for being show twins x3, and here's to being shoe twins on many pairs to come!! 



angelkisses said:


> Very nice collection! Loved your little stories for each



Thanks so much!! I do not have a huge collection, and I've gotten rid of many shoes, but the pairs that I have kept really mean something to me. I'm glad you took the time to take a look at my thread!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, KK!!
> 
> I hope to see loads of higher heels in your collection soon!!
> 
> ETA: CTS - hehe... tattoo twins.


 
You've definitely inspired me! My collection wants to look like yours when she grows up (pun intended LOL)


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> You've definitely inspired me! My collection wants to look like yours when she grows up (pun intended LOL)



Lol!!


----------



## Aniski

*Jenay* you have an amazing collection!  I love the clou noeud on you!!  And the piros...


----------



## jenayb

Aniski said:


> *Jenay* you have an amazing collection!  I love the clou noeud on you!!  And the piros...



Aniski - thank you so very much!!


----------



## Aniski

Oh, I forgot to mention the mimosa python ADs...how could I have forgotten them?!  That is probably one of the very few exotics that I absolutely love!  If I ever got myself an exotic, that would be one of my choices!  Gorgeous!


----------



## jperiwinkle

Your collection is TDF!
I love the story behind each pair, it just makes them all the more special


----------



## sugarpie23

I'm absolutely loving your collection and the stories behind each shoe!


----------



## jenayb

Aniski said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention the mimosa python ADs...how could I have forgotten them?!  That is probably one of the very few exotics that I absolutely love!  If I ever got myself an exotic, that would be one of my choices!  Gorgeous!



Isn't the Mimosa just TDF? They are so very lovely in person; pictures just cannot do those shoes justice!! 



jperiwinkle said:


> Your collection is TDF!
> I love the story behind each pair, it just makes them all the more special





sugarpie23 said:


> I'm absolutely loving your collection and the stories behind each shoe!



Thank you so very much!!


----------



## strsusc

*jenay* thank you so much for sharing your beyond fabulous collection!  I love the stories with each and cannot wait to see what is to come!  You have inspiried me to put all hands on deck in search of a exotic VP...yours are so beautiful and I need some exotic in my life!  

The most special part (IMO) is how much you love each and every pair...thank you again for sharing!


----------



## *MJ*

OH JENAY!!! My tPF BFF!!! Finally!!! I'm so happy to see your amazing collection here!! I know how much thought and consideration goes into each and every pair!! 

I can't even name a favorite, since I love each and every one!! Plus, I feel honored to have been a part of helping/encouraging/enabling you get some of these gorgeous pairs!!

I especially love the Clous, Studded VP's, Black Patent NS, Mimosas, and the Piros!! Oh, and of course the Nude Biancas!! You have so many HG's!! 

I have to add that they all look fantastic on you!!


----------



## jenayb

strsusc said:


> *jenay* thank you so much for sharing your beyond fabulous collection!  I love the stories with each and cannot wait to see what is to come!  You have inspiried me to put all hands on deck in search of a exotic VP...yours are so beautiful and I need some exotic in my life!
> 
> The most special part (IMO) is how much you love each and every pair...thank you again for sharing!



You are so very sweet! Yes, the exotic VPs are such an amazing style!!! Truth be told, not a single pair of exotic VPs fits me right - they are all too big, lol!! But I love them anyway and pad them to make them work... They are just too lovely to let go!! 



*MJ* said:


> OH JENAY!!! My tPF BFF!!! Finally!!! I'm so happy to see your amazing collection here!! I know how much thought and consideration goes into each and every pair!!
> 
> I can't even name a favorite, since I love each and every one!! Plus, I feel honored to have been a part of helping/encouraging/enabling you get some of these gorgeous pairs!!
> 
> I especially love the Clous, Studded VP's, Black Patent NS, Mimosas, and the Piros!! Oh, and of course the Nude Biancas!! You have so many HG's!!
> 
> I have to add that they all look fantastic on you!!



MJ, you are such an amazing friend and I'm so lucky to have met you!! 

And yes, lol, you have been *such* an enabler for lots of pairs featured here... And I could not be happier, haha!  

PS - Girl, I am DYING over your new avatar!!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> MJ, you are such an amazing friend and I'm so lucky to have met you!!
> 
> And yes, lol, you have been *such* an enabler for lots of pairs featured here... And I could not be happier, haha!
> 
> PS - Girl, I am DYING over your new avatar!!



Girl, you're so sweet, and I'm soooo glad we're friends!!

And thanks! At least I have those Nude Lady Peeps since I missed out on the Nude Biancas...


----------



## Minamiz

Wowzers what a fantastic thread!  I was sucked into each and every story behind the shoe.  I so love those studded VPs...and the clou noued and the nude bianca's 

Thanks for sharing I've really learned a lot about sizing actually from this!


----------



## jenayb

Minamiz said:


> Wowzers what a fantastic thread!  I was sucked into each and every story behind the shoe.  I so love those studded VPs...and the clou noued and the nude bianca's
> 
> Thanks for sharing I've really learned a lot about sizing actually from this!



Thank you for taking the time to look and comment! 

Yes, sizing is certainly tricky, and just when you think you have it down, you stumble upon a pair that makes you realize that you don't!


----------



## oxox

Your collection is amazing!!! And I loved hearing how you came across each one.


----------



## tampura

Oooooh!!!  *Jenay*, what a fabulous collection, you have such fun pairs!!    Thanks for sharing all the shoe candy.  I especially love the greissimos (multi and black!)  and you did such a great job on your DIY glitters!


----------



## jenayb

oxox said:


> Your collection is amazing!!! And I loved hearing how you came across each one.





tampura said:


> Oooooh!!!  *Jenay*, what a fabulous collection, you have such fun pairs!!    Thanks for sharing all the shoe candy.  I especially love the greissimos (multi and black!)  and you did such a great job on your DIY glitters!



Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Jenay, you have such an AMAZING collection!!!!
ALL of them look STUNNING on you!!!!

Thanks for sharing with us!!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*You have a great taste in your Choices !
Love them all .. Congrats !*


----------



## charliefarlie

What a beautiful collection! I love the Mimosa'a and the zip Bianca's in particular.


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, I really loved looking at all of your lovely shoes. The exotics, Piros and your sandals are my favorites (for now). Your pleasure in each pair shines through when you tell about how you acquired each lovely addition.


----------



## bling*lover

Your collection is amazing, im totally in love, but I have a huge soft spot for studded vp's and these look fantastic on you! Congrats on your lovely collection and I very much look forward to seeing all your future beauties, as i'm sure there will be many 

P.S thanks for taking the time to not only add pics of your collection but also the story behind each pair, I really enjoyed reading how all your shoes came to you!


----------



## MissPrivé

I love your shoes and the stories behind them... Wear them in good health!


----------



## Miss T.

Thanks for making a collection thread, you have some beautiful pairs and reading the stories behind each pair makes each pair really special.

I can´t pick a favorite, though, they are all fabulous. And congrats on the DIY!


----------



## inspiredgem

Beautiful collection - thank you for sharing!


----------



## erinmiyu

beautiful collection! i love them all, but especially love the look of the miss fast plato! totally cool and interesting booties.

and  shoe twins on studded VPs! so glad you were able to get them!


----------



## sunlit

I love the stories behind each pair! And I have to tell you, I'm really not into exotics but the Altadama 140 Python Laminato in Mimosa has just changed my mind....


----------



## icecreamom

Stunning... I love them all! Great collection !!!


----------



## jenayb

Wow! Thank you for all the comments and support, ladies! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Jenay, you have such an AMAZING collection!!!!
> ALL of them look STUNNING on you!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us!!!!


 
Thank you so much, Chrisy! 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *You have a great taste in your Choices !*
> *Love them all .. Congrats !*


 
You are too sweet. Thank you for taking the time to look! 



charliefarlie said:


> What a beautiful collection! I love the Mimosa'a and the zip Bianca's in particular.


 
Yes! I love the Mimosas and the Biancazips, too!! I don't know why I hesitated on the Mimosas. Truth be told, I only ended up paying $575 for them - shh!!!  



BattyBugs said:


> Jenay, I really loved looking at all of your lovely shoes. The exotics, Piros and your sandals are my favorites (for now). Your pleasure in each pair shines through when you tell about how you acquired each lovely addition.


 
Batty, you are such a sweetheart. 

I cannot believe I forgot to mention this when I was typing out the story of how the Belles came to me, but.... Every time I see my Belles, I always think of you because of your love for all things boots! I also thought of you when I was in NM yesterday when I saw the low-heeled MB pumps! 



bling*lover said:


> Your collection is amazing, im totally in love, but I have a huge soft spot for studded vp's and these look fantastic on you! Congrats on your lovely collection and I very much look forward to seeing all your future beauties, as i'm sure there will be many
> 
> P.S thanks for taking the time to not only add pics of your collection but also the story behind each pair, I really enjoyed reading how all your shoes came to you!


 
Aw thank you. I love the studded VPs, too! I think I'm going to have to retire them for a while, though - they are getting worn out!! 




			
				MissPrivé;16744979 said:
			
		

> I love your shoes and the stories behind them... Wear them in good health!


 
Thank you so very much!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous collection, Jena! The Miss Fast has my heart ATM!


----------



## jenayb

Miss T. said:


> Thanks for making a collection thread, you have some beautiful pairs and reading the stories behind each pair makes each pair really special.
> 
> I can´t pick a favorite, though, they are all fabulous. And congrats on the DIY!


 
Thank you! I love the way in which each and every pair came to me, so it's nice to be able to share with other girls who appreciate this sort of thing. 

The DIY was more of a project than I thought it would be initially, and I'm still fighting with glitter falling off the shoes, but they will get there - one day!!! 



inspiredgem said:


> Beautiful collection - thank you for sharing!


 
No, thank _you_ for looking!!!  



erinmiyu said:


> beautiful collection! i love them all, but especially love the look of the miss fast plato! totally cool and interesting booties.
> 
> and  shoe twins on studded VPs! so glad you were able to get them!


 
Shoe twin! I love it!!! 

Thank you so much! I love the Miss Fast, too - they are so... different!!  



sunlit said:


> I love the stories behind each pair! And I have to tell you, I'm really not into exotics but the Altadama 140 Python Laminato in Mimosa has just changed my mind....


 
Girl, you and me both! I totally shunned exotics because of the price tag until I came across these! Actually, Barneys had a Mimosa Python pair go on sale this year - I think maybe it was the VP but I could be wrong - and I totally passed on them! My good friend *MJ* was smart enough to grab them, so after coveting hers (hehe) for a while and then lusting after this particular pair on eBay, well, I'm a totally convert!!!! 



icecreamom said:


> Stunning... I love them all! Great collection !!!


 
Thank you! This is a total compliment coming from you... You have such great style!


----------



## jenayb

JetSetGo! said:


> Fabulous collection, Jena! The Miss Fast has my heart ATM!


 
Oh Jet, thank you so much! That is a HUGE compliment coming from you. Your collection is absolutely TDF!!! 

I definitely recommend the Miss Fast!


----------



## dnb020060

WOW! I only hope that one day I can have as many wonderful beauties as you. Stunning collection. Love it. Congrats on so many great finds.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

i love your collection. especially the last pair!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Love your collection! Every pair is stunning! I especially love the Clou Noeud, Studded Vp's and Python Vy's.


----------



## jenayb

dnb020060 said:


> WOW! I only hope that one day I can have as many wonderful beauties as you. Stunning collection. Love it. Congrats on so many great finds.


 
Thank you!! I had to buy and sell quite a few pairs to get where I am today,  but I definitely think the ones that I kept were all good decisions! 



crazzee_shopper said:


> i love your collection. especially the last pair!!!


 
Oh crazzee, I can't even compete with your Dorado Strass Pigales, but thank you so much!! 



clothingguru said:


> Love your collection! Every pair is stunning! I especially love the Clou Noeud, Studded Vp's and Python Vy's.


 
Thank you! I love me some spikes, too!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

oh sweets... we're not competing on anything. 

but you gotta move back to the bay real soon. that way we can wear both our whips out and be shoe twins!


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> oh sweets... we're not competing on anything.
> 
> but you gotta move back to the bay real soon. that way we can wear both our whips out and be shoe twins!


 
Oh trust me, DBF and I are definitely working on it! He finishes up grad school next summer....


----------



## **shoelover**

what gorgeous shoes you have for every event. I  the stories for each special pair. thanks for sharing


----------



## jenayb

**shoelover** said:


> what gorgeous shoes you have for every event. I  the stories for each special pair. thanks for sharing


 
Thank you, how sweet of you to say.  

And yet, I always feel that I could use another pair... Or two...


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Love your collection girl!!


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Love your collection girl!!


 
Thanks!!! Are you off your ban yet? Are we going shopping this weekend?


----------



## rock_girl

*Jenay *- What a _lovely _collection!    As with you, my first CL purchase were black patent New Simples...and I can't imagine my life without them.  I really dig the Nuria sandals, so understated and yet so sophisticated.   But oh my, your exotics are simply *TDF*!  I love the color of the Mimosa Altadama!!  The more I see the Pique Cire and Studded VPs, the more I think I need a pair in my closet.  Congrats on finding some of your HGs and thanks for sharing your collection.  Can&#8217;t wait to see what comes next!


----------



## phiphi

fantastic collection *jenay*!! each one is so very very pretty!


----------



## jenayb

rock_girl said:


> *Jenay *- What a _lovely _collection!  As with you, my first CL purchase were black patent New Simples...and I can't imagine my life without them. I really dig the Nuria sandals, so understated and yet so sophisticated. But oh my, your exotics are simply *TDF*! I love the color of the Mimosa Altadama!!  The more I see the Pique Cire and Studded VPs, the more I think I need a pair in my closet. Congrats on finding some of your HGs and thanks for sharing your collection. Cant wait to see what comes next!


 
Thank you for the kind words!

You are absolutely correct about the New Simples; they are an absolute CL staple!! I also love the Studded VPs and Piques because they are both fierce, yet comfortable enough to actually get out and wear! If you can find 'em, grab 'em!!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> fantastic collection *jenay*!! each one is so very very pretty!


 
Thank you, phiphi! Hopefully my next addition will be something along the lines of what is in your avatar!


----------



## Melocoton

What a gorgeous collection thread!
AND, I'm totally inspired by your first pair because I've never tried the New Simple but they look great on you (as does everything).


----------



## jenayb

Melocoton said:


> What a gorgeous collection thread!
> AND, I'm totally inspired by your first pair because I've never tried the New Simple but they look great on you (as does everything).


 
Thank you, how nice of you to say about my pale chicken legs!!! 

You should really go try a pair in the store! They are super comfortable once broken in, at least for me, and they are really a staple! I should have never given up the pair I had purchased in nude - oh well!


----------



## NANI1972

Fabulous collection Jenay! Very drool worthy Mimosa ADs and love the Piros!


----------



## MBKitty

Beautiful collection! I LOVE, LOVE your PIROS boots and the greissimo multi-color shoes...just gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Fabulous collection Jenay! Very drool worthy Mimosa ADs and love the Piros!



Nani! Thank you!! I know we are shoe twins on at least the Nude Biancas!



MBKitty said:


> Beautiful collection! I LOVE, LOVE your PIROS boots and the greissimo multi-color shoes...just gorgeous!



Thanks! I love the Piros so much.... I was so very lucky to find them!


----------



## kett

I'm glad that you made a collection thread, it is so much fun to look at everyone's shoes and even funner when each one has a story. Thanks for sharing - you have an amazing collection!


----------



## jenayb

kett said:


> I'm glad that you made a collection thread, it is so much fun to look at everyone's shoes and even funner when each one has a story. Thanks for sharing - you have an amazing collection!


 
Thank you, Kett!!!


----------



## babyontheway

J:greengrin:enay- your collection is everything I thought it would be- FABULOUS!!!!  I love each story behind the shoe  I know you say you like the bianca, but you say they are killers- does that mean not so comfy for you???  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## JustWantToPeek

I Love Your Collection !!


----------



## jenayb

babyontheway said:


> J:greengrin:enay- your collection is everything I thought it would be- FABULOUS!!!!  I love each story behind the shoe  I know you say you like the bianca, but you say they are killers- does that mean not so comfy for you???
> Thanks for sharing



Why thank you so much! 

Yes, girl. I actually love the Bianca; I would venture to say that it is my favourite style. Unfortunately, Bianca does not love me back. All of mine just kill my feet - yowza! I've been experimenting with different paddings and someday hope to find that perfect combo. Here's to hoping!





JustWantToPeek said:


> I Love Your Collection !!



Thank you for taking the time to take a look!


----------



## mal

wow! I really enjoyed reading your stories and the shoes!  You've done an excellent job. I really love the Greissimos in black- I have the purple... and you totally made me like the Miss Fast! Your Clou Noeud tale was funny and ended as it should- they look really amazing on you... just be careful


----------



## laurayuki

Really lovely collection and love the photos!
Bianca zip twin!


----------



## bornfree

Congrats... such a lovely collection and love your story behind each and every pair. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> wow! I really enjoyed reading your stories and the shoes!  You've done an excellent job. I really love the Greissimos in black- I have the purple... and you totally made me like the Miss Fast! Your Clou Noeud tale was funny and ended as it should- they look really amazing on you... just be careful


 
Thanks very much!! The Greissimos turned out to be pretty comfy once they were broken in - they were killaz at first!! 



laurayuki said:


> Really lovely collection and love the photos!
> Bianca zip twin!


 
Hehe, I totally thought of you when I bought these because I remembered that you have the red ones!! 



bornfree said:


> Congrats... such a lovely collection and love your story behind each and every pair. Thanks for sharing


 
Thank you!!! Now someday, perhaps I will add one of what is in your avatar to my collection of shinies...l


----------



## emcosmo1639

What a great collection!  I loved reading the stories behind each purchase!  I think the Piros are my favorite---they are just gorgeous!!  Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## jenayb

emcosmo1639 said:


> What a great collection! I loved reading the stories behind each purchase! I think the Piros are my favorite---they are just gorgeous!! Can't wait to see more!!


 
Aw, hi cosmo!!!!! 

Thank you!! I love the Piros too! Dangit, why do I live in AZ? It's still 107 outside! No Piros for a while!


----------



## sneezz

Omg!  What a gorgeous collection and I love the story behind each pair!  My faves are the piros and the studded VPs.  Cute tat!


----------



## bfali

You have a lovely collection!!!  I loved reading about every pair!!!  Congrats on all of them!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*jenay* i LOVE LOVE LOVE the collection. i recently purchased my first pair and the experience wasn't so pleasant. the service was horrible and the shoes turned out to be a regrettable purchase for me but after reading about each pair that you've purchased i've definitely decided to give mr. louboutin a second chance.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Love the collection girlie!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Love your collection! We are shoe twins many times over


----------



## _Danielle_

Fantastic collection jena


----------



## gheaden

You have a very lovely collection, I love the exotics.


----------



## jenayb

sneezz said:


> Omg!  What a gorgeous collection and I love the story behind each pair!  My faves are the piros and the studded VPs.  Cute tat!



Thank you! Omg yes, aren't the Piros amazing? Sometimes I feel like I don't deserve them!



bfali said:


> You have a lovely collection!!!  I loved reading about every pair!!!  Congrats on all of them!!



Thanks so much!!



RedBottomLover said:


> *jenay* i LOVE LOVE LOVE the collection. i recently purchased my first pair and the experience wasn't so pleasant. the service was horrible and the shoes turned out to be a regrettable purchase for me but after reading about each pair that you've purchased i've definitely decided to give mr. louboutin a second chance.



Nooooo ugh I hate that! 

I'm sorry that your first experience was anything less than perfect, but honestly sometimes it will happen - you will get SAs that aren't very nice. Judy move on with your day and don't let it get to you!

What pair did you buy? If you don't love them, return them and get something that gives you butterflies! 



LizzielovesCL said:


> Love the collection girlie!! Congrats to you!!



Thank you!! Now to find a way to appropriately store them..... 



Beaniebeans said:


> Love your collection! We are shoe twins many times over



Yay, I love it! Shoe twins!!! 



_Danielle_ said:


> Fantastic collection jena



Thank you for looking and sharing with me!


----------



## jenayb

gheaden said:


> You have a very lovely collection, I love the exotics.



Thank you! Your wife is a lucky lady!!!


----------



## bornfree

jenaywins said:


> Thank you!!! Now someday, perhaps I will add one of what is in your avatar to my collection of shinies...l



Ahhh the bird! Looking fwd to your reveal


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my goodness, what a collection!!!

So many of my favorites...multi Bianca slings, Piros, Mimosa AD's, Clou Noeud... 

I will be watching you for discards as we are close to the same size... :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Oh my goodness, what a collection!!!
> 
> So many of my favorites...multi Bianca slings, Piros, Mimosa AD's, Clou Noeud...
> 
> I will be watching you for discards as we are close to the same size... :ninja:



Thank you doll! You're half the reason that I started lusting after the Piros like I did. Your modeling shots are amazing!

Hehehe... Discards....


----------



## MarvelGirl

jenaywins said:


> I feel that this pair is very underrated, and I honestly haven't seen anyone else dying to have these or revealing them on the forum. That being said, I die for these!!! I went into Barneys one day to talk to my dear friend and SA Anthony about finding me a pair for a trip to NYC this fall. I told him that I wanted something that would be at least semi-warm, and at least semi-comfortable. When he recommended that I try these, I was very skeptical. I wasn't sure how I felt about this particular style, but once I tried them on, it was love! These are so flattering and so comfortable... I can't wait to wear these with tights and a great sweater dress. I live in AZ and need to really cut back on the purchase of this style shoe, but hey... These are just great!
> 
> Miss Fast Plato 140 Calf in Black


 
I love your collection, jenaywins! I am somewhat new to CL but we are shoe twins on a few of your babies and I hope to be on many more - soon! Right away I am interested in these. Please, please advise on fit - are they TTS or did you have to size up (half or full size, etc.) or down. Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## jenayb

MarvelGirl said:


> I love your collection, jenaywins! I am somewhat new to CL but we are shoe twins on a few of your babies and I hope to be on many more - soon! Right away I am interested in these. Please, please advise on fit - are they TTS or did you have to size up (half or full size, etc.) or down. Thanks so much in advance!!



Hi, shoe twin!!! 

Well, I went a half size up in these and I recommend the same. I find that I always need to take a 39 in boots & booties whereas with everything else I take a 38.5 - sometimes even a 38! 

I hope you get these and love them. Did you see the leopard!? I am kicking myself for not getting those!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^Thanks so much for the timely response! I really appreciate it. I am still so new to purchasing CL that I don't really know what size I am in boots/booties yet. I have only been "into" CL for a month or so and already own 4 pairs (Black Patent New Simple 120s, Macarenas, Nude Simple 70s and Corto 85s) with 3 more (Black Suede Bibis, Patent New Decolitissimo 85s, and VPs) on the way. Somebody stop me, please!! 

I will definitely go a half size up as your recommended. I hope I get them and love them too. I am so nervous about the sizing and height but will believe you when you say they are comfy. 

I have seen pics of the leopard and they look amazing as well. I really need to bring more color into my growing collection too. However, I am more of an understated kind of gal so the black leather are definitely more my style. Sorry you missed out on the leopard as I am sure they would have been amazing on you (like all the others). Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## jenayb

MarvelGirl said:


> ^^Thanks so much for the timely response! I really appreciate it. I am still so new to purchasing CL that I don't really know what size I am in boots/booties yet. I have only been "into" CL for a month or so and already own 4 pairs (Black Patent New Simple 120s, Macarenas, Nude Simple 70s and Corto 85s) with 3 more (Black Suede Bibis, Patent New Decolitissimo 85s, and VPs) on the way. Somebody stop me, please!!
> 
> I will definitely go a half size up as your recommended. I hope I get them and love them too. I am so nervous about the sizing and height but will believe you when you say they are comfy.
> 
> I have seen pics of the leopard and they look amazing as well. I really need to bring more color into my growing collection too. However, I am more of an understated kind of gal so the black leather are definitely more my style. Sorry you missed out on the leopard as I am sure they would have been amazing on you (like all the others). Thanks again for the help!!



What a lovely collection in such a short time! I'm dying for the black Bibis. Woohoo! 

I hope you love the Miss Fast!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Jenay* your collection is gorgeous! Soooo many styles Im dying for!!!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> *Jenay* your collection is gorgeous! Soooo many styles Im dying for!!!


 
Why thank you!

I personally am dying for what's in your avatar...


----------



## NANI1972

^ITA jenay, I ordered those Watersnake Biancas from Pam Jenkins and one was discolored and I ended up sending them back. And have been lusting for them ever since. IRL they are stunning!


----------



## jenayb

^ I think I remember you posting the pics and, yes, one was definitely discoloured! ush:

Oh, how I can't wait to put a pair on my feet!


----------



## joanniii

Oh Jenay I can't believe I didn't visit your thread sooner!
You have SUCH a gorgeous collection of CLs!! I love how you have told a story for each and every pair - makes each pair so much more special! 
You have great taste too!


----------



## jenayb

joanniii said:


> Oh Jenay I can't believe I didn't visit your thread sooner!
> You have SUCH a gorgeous collection of CLs!! I love how you have told a story for each and every pair - makes each pair so much more special!
> You have great taste too!



Thank you!! I try!


----------



## sobe2009

Ur collection is beautiful!!! and ur modelling pics r one word : Perfection! 
We are shoe twins in some pairs here: Nude Biancas, Greissimo multicolor and Pyros .... 
and wow!! ur avatar picture, is great... I want those now!!  

Congratulations!!!  Love ur stories, thank u for taking the time to share with us


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> Ur collection is beautiful!!! and ur modelling pics r one word : Perfection!
> We are shoe twins in some pairs here: Nude Biancas, Greissimo multicolor and Pyros ....
> and wow!! ur avatar picture, is great... I want those now!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!  Love ur stories, thank u for taking the time to share with us



We are twins three times over?!   I love it the most!

Yes. The Noeuds are nice, but be aware that this is not a practical shoe! They are quite high, and the slingback doesn't really provide a lot of support so they are a bit of a chore to walk in. Oh, what am I saying - get them! They're fab! 

Thank you for looking at my humble collection!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Since I couldn't remember if I commented...


*You've got an amazing collection!!!  *


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> Since I couldn't remember if I commented...
> 
> 
> *You've got an amazing collection!!!  *


 
You are such a doll.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thanks girl!

DF calls me doll too haha


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OMG *Jenay* your collection  Oh my this is why I should stay away I love love love your miss Fast Plato  OMG I want those!!!! I saw a lady wearing them in the leopard version with black leggings and a sweater and she looked AMAZING!!! your zip biancas also jeeze louize I need to stay away from TPF omg I want it all!!!


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG *Jenay* your collection  Oh my this is why I should stay away I love love love your miss Fast Plato  OMG I want those!!!! I saw a lady wearing them in the leopard version with black leggings and a sweater and she looked AMAZING!!! your zip biancas also jeeze louize I need to stay away from TPF omg I want it all!!!


 
Thank you for taking the time to look at my little collection! I love the Miss fast and the Bianca Zip, too!! I definitely recommend both!


----------



## marie-lou

Wow!! What a collection! It is stunning


----------



## jenayb

marie-lou said:


> Wow!! What a collection! It is stunning



Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## authenticplease

What an amazing collection, Jenay!!  You have such a varied, unique collection.....we are studded VP twins(they are such a 'fits like a stunning glove' shoe and so comfy) and fraternal twins on your NS and Pique Cire(these were a surprise "WOW" shoe for me, I bought them before sale season)....But I must say that your Mimosa python VPs are just TDF!!

And it tickles me that you and CTS are 'fruity Tattoo Twins'!  The things we find out about each other


----------



## jenayb

authenticplease said:


> What an amazing collection, Jenay!!  You have such a varied, unique collection.....we are studded VP twins(they are such a 'fits like a stunning glove' shoe and so comfy) and fraternal twins on your NS and Pique Cire(these were a surprise "WOW" shoe for me, I bought them before sale season)....But I must say that your Mimosa python VPs are just TDF!!
> 
> And it tickles me that you and CTS are 'fruity Tattoo Twins'!  The things we find out about each other



Thanks, authentic!!! I am so proud to be shoe twins with you on so many pairs - even if it's only fraternal!  

The studded VPs actually amazed me! They fit so very well and are wearable for hours! What colour are your Piques? I would have gladly paid full price for them as well, but I missed that boat! 

CTS is such a doll and is so much fun; I was very tickled, too.


----------



## cts900

*authentic* and *jenay* on the fun of the fruity tattoos.  People who have known me practically my entire life don't know about my tattoo.  But the tPF sisterhood is strong! Kisses to you both! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## adriana89

You have a great collection!


----------



## authenticplease

My Pique Cire are the nuetral/saddle color....they are such a great basic!

CTS- Right back at ya!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *authentic* and *jenay* on the fun of the fruity tattoos.  People who have known me practically my entire life don't know about my tattoo.  But the tPF sisterhood is strong! Kisses to you both! :kiss::kiss:







adriana89 said:


> You have a great collection!



Thanks so much!  I'm flattered that you took the time to take a peek!



authenticplease said:


> My Pique Cire are the nuetral/saddle color....they are such a great basic!
> 
> CTS- Right back at ya!



Such an amazing colour!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

You went a whole size up in the clou noeud spikes? Darn, I just managed to cop a pair but went with my normal shoe size :/


----------



## jenayb

dirtyaddiction said:


> You went a whole size up in the clou noeud spikes? Darn, I just managed to cop a pair but went with my normal shoe size :/


 
Well, don't worry yet! 

I tried a 39.5 and a 39 and I found that I could make both work; however, I think that I could also take a 38.5. I find that slingbacks are much more forgiving in terms of sizing. With larger sizes, you can always take the shoes in to your cobbler and have the elastic band on the back shortened. With smaller sizes, the shoe is open and thus your poor little toes won't be squished in the front. That is the beauty of this particular shoe is that the peep toe/slingback allows for more size fluctuation than a closed to pump like the NS or Bianca.

Anyway, sorry to ramble on... Wear your pair in wonderful health!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jenaywins said:


> Well, don't worry yet!
> 
> I tried a 39.5 and a 39 and I found that I could make both work; however, I think that I could also take a 38.5. I find that slingbacks are much more forgiving in terms of sizing. With larger sizes, you can always take the shoes in to your cobbler and have the elastic band on the back shortened. With smaller sizes, the shoe is open and thus your poor little toes won't be squished in the front. That is the beauty of this particular shoe is that the peep toe/slingback allows for more size fluctuation than a closed to pump like the NS or Bianca.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to ramble on... Wear your pair in wonderful health!!



thanks DDD


----------



## ikaesmallz

Lovely collection *jenay*!  I really love each and every pair.


----------



## sassyphoenix

Fantastic collection.  Finally get to see a pic of the Miss Fast on...I think I want one!!


----------



## jenayb

ikaesmallz said:


> Lovely collection *jenay*!  I really love each and every pair.



Aw thank you so much. 



sassyphoenix said:


> Fantastic collection.  Finally get to see a pic of the Miss Fast on...I think I want one!!



Thank you! You should get the MF so we can be shoe twins.


----------



## jenayb

DBF and I spent the last week in NYC together, and of course on our to-do list was the Madison boutique. I just knew that I would be leaving with the pumice Maggie - 160 height be damned. Well, we finally made it to the boutique and - gasp - the pumice just didn't speak to me in person! I was heart broken. I will own the black in 140 someday, but I really wanted to bring home the pumice from Madison as a special keepsake from our trip. Upset, we left the shop. I wasn't in the shopping mood any longer and just wanted to return to our hotel. It was freezing cold and we had literally been walking all day; however, DBF insisted that we stop by Barneys which had been on my list of places I really wanted to visit while in town. Ok, fine. We walked further up Madison and hit Barneys. Once in the shoe department, I was feeling a bit better. There was a large selection of Louboutins, and I took my time looking at all of them until...... GASP!!

I am a lover of all things shiny, and at one point I decided that I would like to DIY my own glitter VPs. These are featured in this collection thread, and I do still have them; however, they just do not fit me right and I can't figure out what to do with them. I know that I need to find the perfect glitter pair to replace these, but I've just never come across that *one* shoe that speaks to me.... Until now. When I saw this next shoe, my heart fluttered. These are not expensive, nor are they rare by any means, but they are perfect to me. The way these shoes catch the light and sparkle is absolutely gorgeous. I'm not sure if these are really an every day shoe, but I'm determined to make them. 

When buying shoes at Barneys, I am loyal to one sole SA, my dear Anthony at Scottsdale. I arrived home from NYC very early this morning and sent him a text inquiring about this particular pair as soon as I got home. He laughed at me for buying a 100mm, but by 4pm today I was the proud owner of the beautiful Multi Min Glitter Ron Ron 100s.


----------



## misselizabeth22

YAY!! 

SOOOO Glad you're back. Congratulations on a gorgeous pair!!


----------



## babyontheway

OMG Jenay- they are gorgeous on you!  I love anything in glitter!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

woohoooo, love them Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> YAY!!
> 
> SOOOO Glad you're back. Congratulations on a gorgeous pair!!



Thank you lady. You know I missed you! 



babyontheway said:


> OMG Jenay- they are gorgeous on you!  I love anything in glitter!!!!



Thank you! I love me a good sparkle, too!!! 



BellaShoes said:


> woohoooo, love them Jenay!



Bella! Thanks, doll!!!


----------



## tampura

They are beautiful!!  The mini glitter on the ron ron is my favorite glitter!!  And I love a good shopping story.


----------



## jenayb

tampura said:


> They are beautiful!!  The mini glitter on the ron ron is my favorite glitter!!  And I love a good shopping story.


----------



## needloub

I REALLY love your collection!  Every pair is gorgeous and I love your stories behind each pair!


----------



## *MJ*

Congrats Jenay!! They are stunning!! Just perfect!! I love them on you!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Congrats Jenay!! They are stunning!! Just perfect!! I love them on you!!



Hi love! 

I was going to text you a pic, but I've been unpacking and cleaning like crazy since I snapped a pic for this thread... I totally thought of you when I bought them, though!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> I REALLY love your collection!  Every pair is gorgeous and I love your stories behind each pair!



You are so very sweet to stop by and take a look at my little collection! thanks for the kind words!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> Hi love!
> 
> I was going to text you a pic, but I've been unpacking and cleaning like crazy since I snapped a pic for this thread... I totally thought of you when I bought them, though!



Aww...thanks Doll!! I've missed hearing from you!!


----------



## cts900

Well...I love Ron Rons, I love glitter, I love your style, and I love the story.  Home run for me! Congrats, love.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the glitter, Jenay!


----------



## sophinette007

I love your collection! Every single pair!!!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

The Ron Ron's look gorgeous on you and you've helped me make my decision to go with them for the multi glitter!
Did you go TTS?


----------



## oxox

Oh, I love them!!! 

And your story brings back wonderful memories for me! I made the big trip (24 hours!) to NY last December and bought a pair of Ron Rons at Barneys. But for me it was after I couldn't find the Madison boutique. I was heartbroken about not finding it, but it didn't last that long! I will go back someday! 

They look beautiful on you!


----------



## erinmiyu

love the ron rons, *jenay*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, *Jenay* - they are AMAZING!!!  I am also a fan of anything that sparkles!  Sorry the Maggies didn't speak to you, but I think these are just as gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Aww...thanks Doll!! I've missed hearing from you!!


 
I know, I miss chatting with you too... I've been thinking of you!  



cts900 said:


> Well...I love Ron Rons, I love glitter, I love your style, and I love the story. Home run for me! Congrats, love.


 
CTS, you are just too sweet. Thank you so much!



BattyBugs said:


> Love the glitter, Jenay!


 
Thank you, dear Bats!! 



sophinette007 said:


> I love your collection! Every single pair!!!!!


 
So kind! Thank you! 



CelticLuv said:


> The Ron Ron's look gorgeous on you and you've helped me make my decision to go with them for the multi glitter!
> Did you go TTS?


 
I thought of you when I bought them yesterday!!! 

I actually went a half size DOWN on these. My new VP size is a 38 and I also went with a 38 for these. I typically take a 38.5 in most other styles - New Simples, Bianca, Greissimos - and I take a 39 in most boots/booties including my Pique Cires. I really hope this helps you, and I'm so very glad that you decided on the Ron Rons! We will be shoe twins, and I just love that!!! 



oxox said:


> Oh, I love them!!!
> 
> And your story brings back wonderful memories for me! I made the big trip (24 hours!) to NY last December and bought a pair of Ron Rons at Barneys. But for me it was after I couldn't find the Madison boutique. I was heartbroken about not finding it, but it didn't last that long! I will go back someday!
> 
> They look beautiful on you!


 
Ah the NYC Barneys... Isn't it just like a wonderland? I'm really glad to hear that you scored a pair there! Wouldn't that just be a TDF location for a meetup???? 



erinmiyu said:


> love the ron rons, *jenay*!


 
Erin, thank you so much!! 



LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG, *Jenay* - they are AMAZING!!! I am also a fan of anything that sparkles! Sorry the Maggies didn't speak to you, but I think these are just as gorgeous!


 
Thanks, Nerd!! 

You know, these are probably a better fit for me than the Maggies right now with the holidays and all, so I think it was meant to be! I'll have the black 140s soon, I'm sure!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

They look stunning on you...


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> They look stunning on you...


 
KK, you sweet thing.


----------



## carrera993

A beautiful, beautiful shoe and it looks great on you!

How is the sizing / What size did you go with? TTS? 

Congrats again!


----------



## carrera993

carrera993 said:


> A beautiful, beautiful shoe and it looks great on you!
> 
> How is the sizing / What size did you go with? TTS?
> 
> Congrats again!


 

OOPSIE! Just noticed that you _already _answered this question... sorry! I must get behind to Starbucks for coffee stat!


----------



## jenayb

Haha, no worries carrera. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## NANI1972

Hi Jenay,
 Congrats on the new Ron Rons, they are very pretty!


----------



## Popsicool

Lordy, I can't believe I haven't yet commented in here. I'll have you know I was here the exact moment you started your collection thread and followed it for an hour in excitement!

I'm a bit biased when it comes to spikes so those are my faves too, and congratulations on the newest acquisition - Ron Rons rock, especially sparkly!!


----------



## **shoelover**

what a lovely colour and congrats on your perfect pair!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Hi Jenay,
> Congrats on the new Ron Rons, they are very pretty!


 
Oh hi Nani!!! 

Ah thank you.. I was not sure about them, but I'm 100% certain now that they are just perfect for me. Now to find some Maggies...  



Popsicool said:


> Lordy, I can't believe I haven't yet commented in here. I'll have you know I was here the exact moment you started your collection thread and followed it for an hour in excitement!
> 
> I'm a bit biased when it comes to spikes so those are my faves too, and congratulations on the newest acquisition - Ron Rons rock, especially sparkly!!


 
Popsi, you are so sweet!!  It's so fun knowing that others were keeping track of my humble collection as I posted it originally - especially you! 

Yes, love love LOVE the spikes, but I have to say that the sparkly Ron Rons are just amazing... Pics do them no justice! 



**shoelover** said:


> what a lovely colour and congrats on your perfect pair!


 
Thank you so much! They're especially great because I took a half size down, so I feel like I have skinny, dainty feet in them!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

kinda late to the party but love your new glitters!


----------



## Melocoton

OOOH, I love these Ron Rons.  (Hmm, I might get them so thanks for the tip on the 1/2 size down.)


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> kinda late to the party but love your new glitters!



Thanks, crazzee. You know how long I've had my eye on a new pair of glitters...... 



Melocoton said:


> OOOH, I love these Ron Rons.  (Hmm, I might get them so thanks for the tip on the 1/2 size down.)



Yay, get themmmmmmmm!


----------



## phiphi

sparkles!!!! they're amazing!!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, phiphi. 

This weekend there should be another update to this thread....


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, phiphi.
> 
> This weekend there should be another update to this thread....



rumor has it that you have two things coming...  i know the details of one...  can't wait to find out about the other!


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> rumor has it that you have two things coming... i know the details of one... can't wait to find out about the other!


 


I must admit, the first thing I thought of when I woke up this morning was the one that you know about. One track mind much??


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*drumming my fingers* waiting to see new additions!


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> *drumming my fingers* waiting to see new additions!


 
72 days... Dang girl. Get you some! 

I am waiting to see the new additions, too! Haha. One should be here this weekend. I've got to make sure I intercept the package!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats *Jenay* they are beautiful!!!! I love the multi mini glitter especially in the evening lighting so gorgeous also a great alternative to strass


----------



## crazzee_shopper

jenaywins said:


> 72 days... Dang girl. Get you some!
> 
> I am waiting to see the new additions, too! Haha. One should be here this weekend. I've got to make sure I intercept the package!



Yeah unfortunately an unexpected car purchase might delay shoe shopping and extend this ban. bye bye convertible. *sniff sniff*


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Congrats *Jenay* they are beautiful!!!! I love the multi mini glitter especially in the evening lighting so gorgeous also a great alternative to strass


 
Thank you!! I love them, too! I'm still trying to figure out how to make them an every day office shoe.... Hmm!  



crazzee_shopper said:


> Yeah unfortunately an unexpected car purchase might delay shoe shopping and extend this ban. bye bye convertible. *sniff sniff*


 
Gasp!!


----------



## clothingguru

Sad to hear that the Pumice maggie didnt do anything for you when you were at Madison but SO glad you ended up getting a pair still! Love the Multi Mini Glitter Ron ROns On you!!!! I love shiny sparkly things too!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Sad to hear that the Pumice maggie didnt do anything for you when you were at Madison but SO glad you ended up getting a pair still! Love the Multi Mini Glitter Ron ROns On you!!!! I love shiny sparkly things too!


 
Thanks, Bek. Perhaps I will change my mind and order them after all, who knows.... 

The Ron Rons actually saved me money, as they are obviously less than the Maggies, so hey! It all worked out!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


>


 
These look super great on you!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> These look super great on you!!!
> Love them!!!


 
Thanks, sweetie!!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jeshika

ooooh.... i'm here!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

There are just some times that, despite the thought that you have enough to be satisfied with at the moment, you cannot pass up a great deal. I had literally just purchased my Ron Rons that day, but I decided to look on Bonanza for some reason. I had never considered this style prior to seeing these, as they simply look like a peep toe Bianca to me; however, when I saw who was selling these I decided to *really* take a look at the pictures. Well, after 5 minutes I was obsessed and made an offer - which the seller declined!  After a bit of back and forth, we met in the middle at a price we were both comfortable with and the deal was done. Fast forward to this afternoon when I picked up the parcel at the PO - oh, happy day! But wait - they're a bit too large! Sniff! Being a second-hand purchase, there's no way to return these! Boo!

But wait!!  The seller of these shoes stuffed a little something inside the dust bag - and I don't mean the shoes. I carefully unwrapped a tiny parcel inside of several layers of tissue paper to reveal.... Heel grips!! And little ball-of-foot pads! The shoes fit beautifully with these in place! It's as if the seller knew that I was going to need these and took care of it for me ahead of time. *Melia!* Shawty, you da ish. 

Black Patent Banana 140


----------



## bling*lover

OOOH Congrats J, they are gorgeous and looks fierce on you!


----------



## jeshika

what a beautiful pic!!!! how about front pictures!!!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> OOOH Congrats J, they are gorgeous and looks fierce on you!



Thank you. Now when I have the shoes in your avatar, I'll know I've made it.  



jeshika said:


> what a beautiful pic!!!! how about front pictures!!!



Girl, wouldn't you know that my digital died RIGHT after I uploaded that one pic!  

I should get front pics up... The toe bed of this particular style is interesting.


----------



## erinmiyu

the bananas are hawt! glad you could make them work!


----------



## peppamint

Gorgeous Ron Rons! And what a great story


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> the bananas are hawt! glad you could make them work!



Thank you, dear erin!!  



peppamint said:


> Gorgeous Ron Rons! And what a great story



Aw, thanks so much. It always means a lot to me when people take the time out of their lives to read my silly stories.


----------



## NANI1972

I love your Bananas! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> I love your Bananas! Congrats!



Nani, you're so sweet. I hope you're enjoying those MPB 120s... Love love love!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> Thank you. Now when I have the shoes in your avatar, I'll know I've made it.


 
I know aren't they the most fab shoes ever, i'm so in love with them!


----------



## *MJ*

Congrats shoe twin!! The Bananas look fab on you!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ hi gorgeous!

Hehe, I thought of you when I bought these! Darnit I've been meaning to text you for about two weeks now. I'm a bad friend! :shame:

I hope you got that HL dress, btw!


----------



## *MJ*

Yes, you need to text me Doll!! I miss you!!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Yes, you need to text me Doll!! I miss you!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Congrats on the banana's! This style was a love/hate for me when i first got my watersnake banana's but now that i have my Pink pythons...THEY are most definitely a LOVE!  CONGRATS shoe coussin!!!!  

And that is so sweet of her to put heel grips and ball of foot pads in there!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on your nanas, Jenay. They look lovely.


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Congrats on the banana's! This style was a love/hate for me when i first got my watersnake banana's but now that i have my Pink pythons...THEY are most definitely a LOVE!  CONGRATS shoe coussin!!!!
> 
> And that is so sweet of her to put heel grips and ball of foot pads in there!


 
They are definitely interesting to walk in, but they are just so hot!

Yes, isn't Melia just the greatest? 



BattyBugs said:


> Congrats on your nanas, Jenay. They look lovely.


 
Thank you, my sweet Bats!


----------



## cts900

What a great story! I have always wished I could wear the banana.  It is such a sexy shoe, but my beat up toesies should not be on display .  They are lovely and I am so happy for you!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> What a great story! I have always wished I could wear the banana. It is such a sexy shoe, but my beat up toesies should not be on display . They are lovely and I am so happy for you!


 
So funny that you would comment -- I was literally *just* sitting here at my desk thinking about how I hadn't seen you around in a while! 

CTS, there is not a shoe on this earth that could make you or your toes look beat up.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> So funny that you would comment -- I was literally *just* sitting here at my desk thinking about how I hadn't seen you around in a while!
> 
> CTS, there is not a shoe on this earth that could make you or your toes look beat up.


 

Aw, thanks hun but I am all bunions and corns .  I could give Victoiria Beckham a run for her abused foot money! 

Both of my babies have had the flu for about two weeks now...I have been checking in only sporadically and I miss you ladies!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*jenay* - Love your story, and so glad that the lovely Melia included everything to make them fit!  They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinNerd said:


> *jenay* - Love your story, and so glad that the lovely Melia included everything to make them fit! They look gorgeous on you!


 
Thank you! Yes, she is quite sweet.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

lovely! and that was wonderful of melia to add those in.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks, girl!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats *Jenay* they are hawtttttttt!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## jenayb

I think this thread needs some updates.


----------



## jenayb

This pair was my first presale of the 2010 fall/winter sale season. My lovely SA from Barneys put these back for me without my even asking and insisted that I come in to try them on. I poo-pooed these before I actually gave them a chance, and now I realize that I would have even paid retail for these! Underrated, IMHO. 

Volnay


----------



## jenayb

This next pair was a total stroke of luck. A lovely TPFer posted the Shoe In presale list. I took a read through and wasn't particularly excited about anything, so I went on with my day. When I got home at around 6pm that night, it suddenly hit me that I needed the Bibi in my life! This is another style that I hadn't paid a lot of attention to prior but that all of a sudden needed to be on my foot! I quickly made the call to Shoe In and, after many issues with my Visa (thank you, fraud department, ugh!) these lovelies were on their way to me!


----------



## cts900

I love both for you!!!! Great buys! Do you love them?  I am gonna need many modeling pics ASAP.


----------



## tampura

Beautiful!! Great sale purchases!  I'm with *cts*, I wanna see modeling pics too, especially of the Volnay. Pretty please?


----------



## taydev

I love your shoes, especially the stories you tell with each pair. Isn't it funny how we go thru an "experience" with purchasing CL's possibly more than any material thing we buy? I definitely enjoyed reading your experiences with the buying and selling of your lovely CL's! Can't wait to see what adventure you have in store for the next pair!


----------



## icecreamom

Come on... we know yo have more


----------



## SassySarah

Jenay!  We need modeling pics and the MAGGIES!!!


----------



## clothingguru

LOVE them! Where are the rest????????


----------



## jenayb

You ladies are so sweet. 

I got caught up with some other things tonight, but I promise there is more to come.


----------



## PyAri

Where are the Maggie pics?!


----------



## SassySarah

DBF must have come home...


----------



## BattyBugs

I think the Volnay is even sexier than the black Luly. The Bibi is just yummy.


----------



## Theren

Wow... J those Volnays.. they are scrumptious.. cant wait for modeling pics!


----------



## 9distelle

your collection *jenaywins*, congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

My apologies for the disappearing act. It's been quite hectic around my house lately! 

Now, where were we....


----------



## Theren

mod pics mod pics!!


----------



## jenayb

Bibi in Tanzanite 

This next pair is my favourite of all my sale finds this season, although that list is relatively small admittedly. It took a lot of hard work and dedication for these babies to finally make it into my home, but I have them and love them - that's the important thing! 

My wonderful SA at Neimans had to request that another store hold these until they became available for purchase at sale price. He told me that honestly it was highly unlikely that the store would indeed hold these for me, as there would be no commission for the SA at that location and thus no motivation for them to help. I was told that by the time they were ready to ring that Wednesday, the shoes would likely be gone.  From Saturday to Wednesday felt like 57 years!!! Well, lo and behold, come Wednesday I got the call that the shoes were mineeeee!! 

There is no picture in the world that can adequately portray the true colour of these shoes. They are simply stunning!


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> mod pics mod pics!!


----------



## jenayb

This next pair is something that has been on my radar since *Naked* had them as her avatar over this past summer. Honestly, deciding between the two available colours for this particular pair is one of the hardest things I have ever done; I am still not convinced that I made the correct decision, but I suppose that time will tell. To be very honest, I think I will have to be greedy on this one and eventually get the second colour. 

I had never thought to try these on, as the price tag scared me. This is not a pair of shoes that I will get a ton of wear out of, nor will I likely wear them often. So the cost per wear at retail just wasn't figuring right.  This is suuuuuuuch an amazing shoe, though! What to do!?

...... And then....... 

I walked into NM to check out the shoes that my SA had put back for me. Lovely YSLs, a couple pairs of CLs, and a TDF pair of Fendis. Oh my! While he was in the back tracking down sizes for me, I went over to look at the pre-sale racks - not expecting much, mind you! And there these were in purple... In my size, can you believe it!?!? I knew I had to have these, but in purple? Who do I think I am, *Sassy*!?  I can't pull off purple - what will I ever wear them with??? But they were just too gorgeous to pass up! My brilliant SA said to me, "You know, J'enay, these come in black and I'm sure I could order in your size...." 

Sold.

Jem 150 in black


----------



## jenayb

I know that I love seeing all the gorgeous ladies on TPF modeling their shoes, so here are some shameless (and quicky, sorry!) modeling pics of my latest loves.


----------



## jenayb

This is my absolute favourite time of year. I love cooking and eating big meals with family on Thanksgiving, and truth be told I go absolutely overboard on Christmas between presents and decorating. There's just something magical about this time of year, no? So in light of my love for Christmas, I'd like to share with you my tree this year... Complete with a couple very special ornaments.............


----------



## NANI1972

jenay, I'm lovin' your sale finds! We need some mod pics for all these lovlies! Where da Maggies at?!

BTW: What YSL did NM have on sale?!!


----------



## NANI1972

Ha, guess you beat me to my request! Love the "very special" ornaments.


----------



## Theren

Omg J.. your new additions.. amazing and I love those special ornaments.. Maggies always make any tree special.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> jenay, I'm lovin' your sale finds! We need some mod pics for all these lovlies! Where da Maggies at?!
> 
> BTW: What YSL did NM have on sale?!!



Thank you girl. 

I also have another reveal for sometime during the next few weeks thanks to you, you know what I mean!! 

Oh, NM YSL..... They had patent Tribs on sale in numerous colours, some fabulous strappy numbers...


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> Omg J.. your new additions.. amazing and I love those special ornaments.. Maggies always make any tree special.



You are right. They really do add a certain..... something! to the tree.


----------



## Theren

Enjoy them for both of us.. they are exquisite.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Jenay* - your new additions are amazing!  I can't get over the color of those Bibis!  And your tree is fab - the "special ornaments" were an amazing idea!


----------



## jenayb

A couple weekends ago, DBF and I decided to go have fun at the casino with our friends. We stayed out til, geez, around 3:30am and finally had a car take our drunk booties home. When we all got here, DBF and our friends decided to stay up and have drinks out on the patio. I, on the other hand, was very drunk bird and decided to hit the hay. I washed my face, got in bed, and turned on Futurama. Hmm... Suddenly, I had this urge to check eBay. Why? I don't know - I was lit like a Christmas tree at this point!  (we don't get out much anymore, haha.) 

I usually check eBay once a day. I simply type "Louboutin" into the search box and sort the results by newest listed auctions. So I did this and could NOT believe my eyes. 

My UHG has been faked to death, and I always get excited and then immediately let down as these counterfeits pop up on eBay all the time - and usually in my size, boo. When I saw this listing, I literally shot up out of bed like I was spring loaded. My UHG!?!?!? IN MY SIZE?!  To this point, I had been very bad. I had completely lifted my shopping ban and decided that it was my couple weeks to go out and buy whatever my little heart desired. Did this stop me from hitting BIN and paying immediately?? Nope. Nada. As it turns out, the seller of these happens to be a lovely TPF member whose posts I've always enjoyed, and whose avatar I've enjoyed more. This person is also a LIGHTNING fast shipper... I think I had my UHG in my hands three days later. The fit is perfect and they are brand new - not a mark on the soles to be found. I still cannot believe they are mine and I am so very grateful for the TPF member who listed them. These are by far the best drunk purchase I have ever made - ha! 

Beans, I love ya.


----------



## jenayb

Maggie 140 - Tobacco/Black


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> Enjoy them for both of us.. they are exquisite.



Thank you, lady! Yours are coming... I can feel it! 



LouboutinNerd said:


> *Jenay* - your new additions are amazing!  I can't get over the color of those Bibis!  And your tree is fab - the "special ornaments" were an amazing idea!



Thank you so very much! We had so much fun decorating the tree that DBF didn't even mind the new ornaments!!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Thank you girl.
> 
> I also have another reveal for sometime during the next few weeks thanks to you, you know what I mean!!
> 
> Oh, NM YSL..... They *had patent Tribs on sale in numerous colours, some fabulous strappy numbers... *




*OH MY GAAAA! *Where they Iconic Tribute Sandals?!!!

Love the Maggie modeling pics! I never get tired of seeing these!


----------



## jenayb

I've always found that the lovely ladies of the CL subforum are a great inspiration on multiple levels. One such inspiration from a lovely member here (whose collection is something that most can only dream of!) hit me one day while in Ikea with DBF. While looking in the book case section, DBF noted that a large cabinet was on sale. He and I were in the market for a display case for my shoes, as he was lagging on building me the built-in one for our walk-in. One look at this cabinet and a quick text to my dear friend **MJ** and the deal was done! My special thanks go out to *carlinha* as she is the original shoe queen to rock this particular case.

Shoes that are loved as much as mine are deserve a happy home, right? 











The case is still missing one addition which is en route as we speak, so I guess later on I'll have to post a new shot. For now, I'd say this is pretty good.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> [/B]
> 
> *OH MY GAAAA! *Where they Iconic Tribute Sandals?!!!
> 
> Love the Maggie modeling pics! I never get tired of seeing these!



Hehe... 

Thank you! I've admired yours from afar for too long now... I needed my own, dangit!


----------



## erinmiyu

*jenay *- i LOVE your additions and LMAO at your maggie christmas tree ornaments! a very happy holiday indeed this year


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> *jenay *- i LOVE your additions and LMAO at your maggie christmas tree ornaments! a very happy holiday indeed this year



Erin


----------



## Theren

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, lady! Yours are coming... I can feel it!



I will stay patient... maybe my TPF angel is out there like yours was. For now I will drool over the pictures of you and enjoy my two new additions from special TPf'rs


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> I will stay patient... maybe my TPF angel is out there like yours was. For now I will drool over the pictures of you and enjoy my two new additions from special TPf'rs


----------



## carlinha

*jenay*, amazing new additions to an already fantastic collection... my favorite are the *tanzanite suede bibi*, the color is just amazing on those!!!

and i'm glad to see someone else is showcasing their shoe collection in the linnarp red bookshelf!!!!  isn't it so great to see your babies out on display, and not hidden in their shoeboxes?  that way you can oogle and oggle ALL DAY!  

SHOES THAT ARE AS LOVED AS YOURS DO DESERVE A HAPPY HOME!


----------



## SassySarah

*Jenay *- I  all of your new additions.  Those Tanazanite Bibis are stunning!  I hope to have that book case here soon, Ikea is a 2.5 hour drive for me and we're in the middle of a snow storm.    And gotta love drunk shopping at its best!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> *jenay*, amazing new additions to an already fantastic collection... my favorite are the *tanzanite suede bibi*, the color is just amazing on those!!!
> 
> and i'm glad to see someone else is showcasing their shoe collection in the linnarp red bookshelf!!!!  isn't it so great to see your babies out on display, and not hidden in their shoeboxes?  that way you can oogle and oggle ALL DAY!
> 
> SHOES THAT ARE AS LOVED AS YOURS DO DESERVE A HAPPY HOME!



Thank you *Carla*!

Isn't the tanzanite just amazing! 

That book shelf is just perfect! The colour is amazing and it fits the shoes perfectly! I love being able to actually see what I have. It's the last thing I see at night and the first thing I see in the morning. Now that is the life!


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> *Jenay *- I  all of your new additions.  Those Tanazanite Bibis are stunning!  I hope to have that book case here soon, Ikea is a 2.5 hour drive for me and we're in the middle of a snow storm.    And gotta love drunk shopping at its best!



It will definitely be worth the drive, and you must post pics when it does arrive! 

I'm so jealous of your snow storm. I love the snow, but heck. It's in the mid eighties here today.


----------



## cts900

My dear. I am in love shock. The color of the Bibis in the only one that has blown my mind recently and it looks AH-mazing on you.  I am so happy for your case, _all_ of your new additions, your UHG, and your generally infectious glee.  Congrats, tattoo cousin.  Congrats again and again.


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on all your new additions Jenay, they are all gorgeous but your tanzanite bibi's are amazing!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> My dear. I am in love shock. The color of the Bibis in the only one that has blown my mind recently and it looks AH-mazing on you.  I am so happy for your case, _all_ of your new additions, your UHG, and your generally infectious glee.  Congrats, tattoo cousin.  Congrats again and again.



Tattoo cousin! 

Thank you for the kind words! Hmm. I think the Bibi would look pretty good on you..... Eh, eh? 



bling*lover said:


> Congrats on all your new additions Jenay, they are all gorgeous but your tanzanite bibi's are amazing!



Ah thank you, Bling! 

I'm still dreaming of your avatar.....


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Fantastic additions!! I saw the tanzanite bibi's at NM the other day & wanted them so badly but they didn't have them in my size. Congrats on your UHG too!!


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Fantastic additions!! I saw the tanzanite bibi's at NM the other day & wanted them so badly but they didn't have them in my size. Congrats on your UHG too!!



Thank you future shopping buddy!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Tattoo cousin!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words! Hmm. I think the Bibi would look pretty good on you..... Eh, eh?



Ha! In my CL dreams only....for now.  The color truly makes me weak in the knees.


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, you have snared some fabulous additions. I've seen the Tanzanite in person. It is so beautiful. The Maggies look like they were made with you in mind. The Jem are really cute on you. You really rock the sky high heels. Congratulations on all of your new babies.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Jenay, you have snared some fabulous additions. I've seen the Tanzanite in person. It is so beautiful. The Maggies look like they were made with you in mind. The Jem are really cute on you. You really rock the sky high heels. Congratulations on all of your new babies.


 
Thank you, sweet Bats.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenaywins said:


> Thank you future shopping buddy!


 

After the holidays we should definitely go on a shopping excursion together!!


----------



## karwood

Congrats on all your newest additions, especially the Maggie! I know you have waited a long time for these lovelies.


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> After the holidays we should definitely go on a shopping excursion together!!


 
Um, yes please!!  



karwood said:


> Congrats on all your newest additions, especially the Maggie! I know you have waited a long time for these lovelies.


 
Thank you karwood. Your collection is so amazing - this is a huge compliment coming from you! I used to look at your Maggies in your slideshow multiple times before I finally got a hold of my own!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG i LOVE them all!  the maggies are AMAZING !!!!! And i love the collection shot in the red cabinet!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you, *R*!


----------



## calisurf

OMG - love the Volnay - you're right, they are under-rated...the tobacco/black Maggies are still my favorite!!!  

And the Jems! (shoe cousins: I did the purple)

CONGRATS!!!  They are all gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> OMG - love the Volnay - you're right, they are under-rated...the tobacco/black Maggies are still my favorite!!!
> 
> And the Jems! (shoe cousins: I did the purple)
> 
> CONGRATS!!! They are all gorgeous!


 
Thanks, doll. 

The Volnay .... sooooo underrated, and I never even realized this myself until my SA literally forced me to try these on! .. The Maggies are my favourite, too!!

OMG the purple Jems.. I'm still rather regretting not purchasing them. Hmm... You need to do a collection thread I think!


----------



## calisurf

jenaywins said:


> Hmm... You need to do a collection thread I think!



I know - such an undertaking...maybe over the holiday!


----------



## *MJ*

Holy Hotness!!!! You are knocking my socks off with all these killer pairs!!

The Tanzanite Bibi's are   I'm still trying to track down a pair!! The black are stunning too!!

And the Gems are really TDF!! I've never seen them on, and now that I have seen them on you, I WANT!!!

And the Volnays??? WOW...just WOW. 

And the Maggies...I die a thousand deaths when I look at them!!!

You make them all look even more gorgeous!!! Congrats my dear friend!!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> Ah thank you, Bling!
> 
> I'm still dreaming of your avatar.....


 
Hehe you and me both!


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> I know - such an undertaking...maybe over the holiday!



It definitely is a process, that is for sure!



*MJ* said:


> Holy Hotness!!!! You are knocking my socks off with all these killer pairs!!
> 
> The Tanzanite Bibi's are   I'm still trying to track down a pair!! The black are stunning too!!
> 
> And the Gems are really TDF!! I've never seen them on, and now that I have seen them on you, I WANT!!!
> 
> And the Volnays??? WOW...just WOW.
> 
> And the Maggies...I die a thousand deaths when I look at them!!!
> 
> You make them all look even more gorgeous!!! Congrats my dear friend!!



Oh MJ I just don't deserve you. 

Xoxoxo.


----------



## yazziestarr

*Jenay* gorgeous new shoes! I could not imagine what the volnay would look like on let alone look that good but the are incredible....i love when that happens!

and HUGE congrats on finding your Maggies!!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> *Jenay* gorgeous new shoes! I could not imagine what the volnay would look like on let alone look that good but the are incredible....i love when that happens!
> 
> and HUGE congrats on finding your Maggies!!



Thank you yaz!!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

OMG babe!!!! How did I miss all of this??? They all look incredible on you!


----------



## jenayb

*KK *


----------



## NANI1972

Ahem, don't we have a little somethin' to add to this thread?!


----------



## *MJ*




----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Ahem, don't we have a little somethin' to add to this thread?!





*MJ* said:


>



Indeed...... To be continued....


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## KlassicKouture

*singing*

Oh, jenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! I'm waiiiiiiiiitiiiiiiiing!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

LOVE LOVE LOVE Jenay!!


----------



## jenayb

I know I know... I'm sorry ladies. I've got a ton of baking to do today.... I will try to post tomorrow. They are worth the wait!


----------



## cts900




----------



## *MJ*

:couch:


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> I know I know... I'm sorry ladies. I've got a ton of baking to do today.... I will try to post tomorrow. They are worth the wait!



Can I sample some of those baked goodies while I wait?


----------



## Beaniebeans

I Finally got to enjoy your thread!! 
*Gorgeous pairs*! 
THe Volnay is totally underrated - shoe-bootie-peeptoe that does no wrong. Love it, and sad I missed out on this.

SO happy to see that the Maggies look GORGEOUS on you!! They truly were meant for you! 

*waits for new surprises*


----------



## NANI1972

:useless:


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> Can I sample some of those baked goodies while I wait?



Dbf's guy friends ate everything Saturday night! 



Beaniebeans said:


> I Finally got to enjoy your thread!!
> *Gorgeous pairs*!
> THe Volnay is totally underrated - shoe-bootie-peeptoe that does no wrong. Love it, and sad I missed out on this.
> 
> SO happy to see that the Maggies look GORGEOUS on you!! They truly were meant for you!
> 
> *waits for new surprises*



Beans! 

You have no clue how much I love those Maggies, and I'm so very glad that they came from you. Thank you so very much again!



NANI1972 said:


> :useless:



I know I know, I'm slacking.... Butttttttttttt...... There are some shots of them floating around now.... :ninja:


----------



## NANI1972

Ohhh! *Runs off to search*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenay love the newest additions- i came back to look at your maggie tree


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> jenay love the newest additions- i came back to look at your maggie tree



Hehe, thank you *nerdy*.

The Maggie tree....  it's so funny because I was laying in bed with dbf last night and I was on tpf (he cruises around on it too with me sometimes, what a guy!) and he saw my avatar. He looks surprised and says, "there are shoes in our tree!?"



ETA: your new avatar gives me the butterflies.


----------



## LavenderIce

I can't believe I missed your updates.  Your sale finds are fab!  Congrats on scoring your Maggies!  I know you have wanted those a long time.  I'm happy you got them. I enjoyed seeing your Billy book case.  What a great way to organize and display your CLs.


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> I can't believe I missed your updates.  Your sale finds are fab!  Congrats on scoring your Maggies!  I know you have wanted those a long time.  I'm happy you got them. I enjoyed seeing your Billy book case.  What a great way to organize and display your CLs.



Thank you, *lavender*! That is such a compliment coming from someone with such a lovely collection!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome.  I was hoping to see your other stunning additions here too, but I'll wait.  The previews in the other thread are enough to tide me over.


----------



## Minamiz

NANI1972 said:


>



ita........


----------



## jenayb

^^ hehe...

I'll post them when we get home. Dbf and I are at my parents house for Xmas, so I am not even anywhere near my shoes!!


----------



## Minamiz

J that just stinks & on X-Mas eve day!

JK....we know there are other things in life aside from our CL's....not so confident I know what they are but just sayin'


----------



## jenayb

Minamiz said:


> J that just stinks & on X-Mas eve day!
> 
> JK....we know there are other things in life aside from our CL's....not so confident I know what they are but just sayin'



Hehe are there....?


----------



## BellaShoes

Show us the goods!


----------



## BattyBugs

Enjoy your family, Jenay. Then show us the goods!


----------



## NANI1972

OP :tumbleweed:


----------



## chloe speaks

Oh what wonderful additions! Your Maggies are really you (and I love the story of how your HG pops up like that) and the Tanzanite Bibis are just glowing in my eyeballs right now; they're so gorgeous. 

Can't wait to see the missing addition to the red case


----------



## PyAri

Where you at?!


----------



## jenayb

Sorry ladies. We got back Monday night and I have been sick as a dog ever since. 

I promise..... New additions are coming!


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> Sorry ladies. We got back Monday night and I have been sick as a dog ever since.
> 
> I promise..... New additions are coming!


Aww feel better jenay!


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> Aww feel better jenay!


----------



## *MJ*

Hope you feel better soon Sweety!!


----------



## bling*lover

Hope you feel better soon hun, and can't wait to see your lovely new additions!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Hope you feel better soon Sweety!!





Um... Your new avatar... EHEM!?!?!?  



bling*lover said:


> Hope you feel better soon hun, and can't wait to see your lovely new additions!



Thank you lovely!


----------



## cts900

Being sick just flat-out sucks and during the holidays? Not fair.  Feel better sweetpea and get on those pictures ASAP!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you, love. I'm feeling better today and actually ventured out with DBF. Hopefully I'll be ok enough to have some fun tomorrow night!


----------



## PyAri

jenaywins said:


> Sorry ladies. We got back Monday night and I have been sick as a dog ever since.


Jeez, you too?  Being sick over the holidays has really sucked balls!

Hope you are back to 100% soon.


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> Jeez, you too?  Being sick over the holidays has really sucked balls!
> 
> Hope you are back to 100% soon.



Oh MAN you _too_!?  Everyone I know is sick! I hope you feel better too, doll!!


----------



## NANI1972

Like the new Avi! Who else is it wearing the red soles?! Still teasing us with the Leopards, heh?

How are you feeling?


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hi *T*!  hehehe

That is actually my friend slash boss' wife! I picked those out for my boss to give her as a surprise when Barneys was having their last big sale; she loves them, of course. 

I am feeling better and actually have lots of new things to share - in this thread and the non-CL thread. It has been a lovely holiday season. I hope Santa was good to you!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Hi *T*!  hehehe
> 
> That is actually my friend slash boss' wife! I picked those out for my boss to give her as a surprise when Barneys was having their last big sale; she loves them, of course.
> 
> I am feeling better and actually have lots of new things to share - in this thread and the non-CL thread. It has been a lovely holiday season. I hope Santa was good to you!



cant wait to see your new additions


----------



## jenayb

^^ Uploading............


----------



## jenayb

Ok, so!! I feel terrible for putting this off for so long, so let's get on with a few new additions, shall we? 

First up is a pair that I have been dying a million deaths over for months now, but I just couldn't justify the $1k price tag. Why? I don't know, because these are STUNNING. I have to stop kicking myself in the leg when I wear them, but hey.... Baby steps.

Studded Pigalle Flats


----------



## jenayb

Recently, in a fit of boredom I suppose, I changed around the order and placement of my shoes in my case. Dbf took note and all hell broke loose.

"Where did THOSE come from!? When did you get THOSE?! You have more SPIKES!? What about those blue suede ones?!!" He points to the Studded Pigalle flats and says, "Dear God, you got the slippers, too?!" The next pair he sees are these... I get the eye roll and he leaves the room. And this is how I know that he secretly loves a pair but doesn't want to stay long enough to admit it. He may have called these gross, but I know deep down he lova de spike!!

Eugoustina 
















I absolutely die over these. I had been wanting to pick up the grey suede version at Barneys forever, but they never went on sale and this is just something I couldn't pay retail for. (Seeing a pattern here? ) 

When these went on sale at Neiman Marcus, I pounced. I ordered them and had them overnighted. It was a small discount, something like 25 or 30% off, but it was enough that I could justify them. The very next day, Foot Candy put these on sale for 50% off. Super. I didn't want to deal with the hassle of a Neimans return, so I tried my hand at a price match. Fat chance. I was quite upset seeing as the difference was around $400, but I decided to stick with my choice. Expensive lesson, right? Oh well. 

A few days later, Bergdorf Goodman also put these boots on sale for 50% off. W.T.F. It was around 8pm on Christmas Eve and I decided to really push my luck. I managed to get a live chat associate on NM.com and requested that they do a price change. She asked for a ton of information and put me on hold.... For 30 minutes. So I sat, and sat, and sat... And then I sat some more. Finally she came back and told me that she would credit the difference to my card!  A Christmas miracle? You tell me, but I think so!


----------



## jenayb

I've been really holding off on posting this next pair, mainly because I know how long it will take me to type out the story of how these came to be. 

Tpf is a really great forum, and the ladies of the CL section are just tops. One of the lovely ladies here scored her UHG and made a super cute and creative thread. I had eyeballed this shoe from afar, but it's so very difficult to obtain I just chalked it up to something that I simply didn't need. Well, her pics pushed me over the edge.... Foaming at the mouth type of stuff. So I finally broke down and asked her where she found them. She was kind enough to not only tell me the store, but to also share her SA's information. I happened to email her SA on his very last day with Harrods, which is where I ended up buying these from. If you are familiar with Harrods, you know that it is in London. Well, between working with a zillion different SAs due to the initial SA leaving and the time difference, it was very difficult to finally get anyone on the phone to place the phone order. Once I did, I figured it was smooth sailing. I didn't even ask for a total - I just rabidly placed the order.

Harrods utilizes a second party authorization company which my bank was not fond of. My bank refused to verify information about my Visa debt card which I used, and thus I was forced to do a bank wire. Simple, right? No. I made the bank transfer and waited. Waited. Waited. Waited. Waited. Three weeks later, I began to become nervous. I followed up with the store daily who told me that no money had been transferred into their account, yet it had been gone from mine since the day I made the transfer. $1100.. Nowhere to be found... :tumbleweed:

The bank which Harrods keeps its accounts with refused to speak with me regarding the transaction. My bank verified everything on their end and said there was nothing they could do. Harrods maintained that they could not locate the funds. It had been well over a month at this point. I decided to recall the funds and wanted nothing to do with the shoes. So I called my bank and put in a recall request. Directly after, I sent a message to my Tpf friend who helped me locate these shoes. She assured me that the shoes were well worth the issue and that I should continue to follow up and make sure that Harrods received my money and that I in turn received the shoes. Ok. So I called my bank and cancelled the request. Some time later, almost two months at this point, Harrods phoned me to let me know that they discovered the funds! Their bank had placed the funds in the wrong account and somehow the reference number had been changed. The good news was that they were sending the shoes - rush shipment! I figured from London to AZ... even rushed... I would expect them in about a week and a half. Two days later, there was a package on my doorstep. 

*NANI* 

Leopard Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm


----------



## jenayb

So why the crappy modeling pics? No Eugoustina modeling pics? What gives?






.... Because no one really wants to see my penguin pajamas, that is why. 

I'm still under the weather and thus am living in PJs. I'll post better modeling pics later, but thank you for letting me share.


----------



## jenayb

Of course, I really needed some pics of the updated collection (although two pairs are en route, dangit!) so without further ado, here are lots of pictures.


----------



## jenayb




----------



## misselizabeth22

GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Such a beautiful sight. I love seeing pretty 'shoe' cabinets. 

Your pics of your MBPs are making me regret not getting a pair. I'm glad it all worked out for you, eventually, and they arrived quickly!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Beautiful collection, and those MBPs were totally worth it! (Though I must admit, I probably would have gotten frustrated and given up) Good for you and your perseverance!


----------



## jenayb

savvysgirl said:


> Such a beautiful sight. I love seeing pretty 'shoe' cabinets.
> 
> Your pics of your MBPs are making me regret not getting a pair. I'm glad it all worked out for you, eventually, and they arrived quickly!



Thank you dear! 

I feel very lucky that I was able to score them!!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful collection, and those MBPs were totally worth it! (Though I must admit, I probably would have gotten frustrated and given up) Good for you and your perseverance!



Thank you!! Truth be told, if it weren't for *NANI* I would have totally given up. I'm a jerk like that.


----------



## NANI1972

WOOHOOOOOO! I'm so happy you posted the Leopard MBP! It is great to see them on someone else's feet! Considering there are on handful of us on TPF that have them in the 120mm. I'm glad you stuck it out and gritted your teeth to get them, told ya they were worth it! Thanks for sharing the story with us.

Love the studded Pigalle flats! Annnnd lova da shoe cabinet!


----------



## SassySarah

Jenay love the MBP's! I've yet to wear my 150's but it's really cold where I live right now. Looks like the cabinet is almost full.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> WOOHOOOOOO! I'm so happy you posted the Leopard MBP! It is great to see them on someone else's feet! Considering there are on handful of us on TPF that have them in the 120mm. I'm glad you stuck it out and gritted your teeth to get them, told ya they were worth it! Thanks for sharing the story with us.
> 
> Love the studded Pigalle flats! Annnnd *lova da shoe cabinet!*



  

 Thank you again for helping me out! I would not have them if it weren't for you listening and patiently responding to my whininess. 

 Who else has them besides us? I'm trying to recall, because I believe that someone does on here....


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Jenay love the MBP's! I've yet to wear my 150's but it's really cold where I live right now. Looks like the cabinet is almost full.



 Go away, snow!!

 I know!! I was looking the other day, at the shoe cabinet that is, and I thought... Gosh. When did it get full?! 

You will need two cabinets. I'm telling you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

ooooohhh *jenay*!!  you have some goodies i didn't even know you had, love your updated cabinet shot!!

congrats on the MBP's!!  who doesn't love leopard!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Thank you again for helping me out! I would not have them if it weren't for you listening and patiently responding to my whininess.
> 
> *Who else has them besides us?* I'm trying to recall, because I believe that someone does on here....


 

Brintee, shainerocks, and ugh I can't remember the other TPFer she doesn't post on here very often.

Haha, I found the other one: Missrocks posted hers http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-your-latest-cl-599900-199.html#post16903545


----------



## l.a_girl19

Awesome collection *jenaywins*!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Brintee, shainerocks, and ugh I can't remember the other TPFer she doesn't post on here very often.
> 
> Haha, I found the other one: Missrocks posted hers http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-your-latest-cl-599900-199.html#post16903545



Thanks! Wow, a small handful! 



moshi_moshi said:


> ooooohhh *jenay*!!  you have some goodies i didn't even know you had, love your updated cabinet shot!!
> 
> congrats on the MBP's!!  who doesn't love leopard!



Thank you so much!  



l.a_girl19 said:


> Awesome collection *jenaywins*!



Thanks!! Now to add some Barbie pink, right?


----------



## inspiredgem

I love your new additions AND your shoe cabinet!


----------



## missgiannina

EPIC....my 2 most coveted pairs  MBP and pigalle spike flat....  then I saw your shoe cabinet and died sooooo many beautiful styles...congrats on getting the ones you wanted


----------



## jenayb

inspiredgem said:


> I love your new additions AND your shoe cabinet!



Oh thank you!! 



missgiannina said:


> EPIC....my 2 most coveted pairs  MBP and pigalle spike flat....  then I saw your shoe cabinet and died sooooo many beautiful styles...congrats on getting the ones you wanted



You are so sweet, thank you! The Studded Pigalle Flats pop up on eBay quite a bit now..... Just sayin...


----------



## Beaniebeans

Girl...You've been busy! CONGRATS on your beautiful pairs! I too tried on the Pigalle flats, and fell for them. Went back to NM this weekend...my size is gone. That'll teach me.

SO glad you got the MBPs! Totally worth the wait 

Hope you feel better.  We'll be here patiently waiting for your new additions


----------



## jenayb

Beaniebeans said:


> Girl...You've been busy! CONGRATS on your beautiful pairs! I too tried on the Pigalle flats, and fell for them. Went back to NM this weekend...my size is gone. That'll teach me.
> 
> SO glad you got the MBPs! Totally worth the wait
> 
> Hope you feel better.  We'll be here patiently waiting for your new additions



Bleh! Really? The studded? Barneys has them!  

Ah thank you. I love the MBP, but they certainly aren't my Maggies.


----------



## clothingguru

LOVE the MBP and egoutina and flats!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! the mbp are  TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the penguin pj's!


----------



## ceseeber

Love the narrative and story behind each new shoe. The leopard Butterfly Pumps are to die for! I don't know how you had the patience to deal with the ordeal, I would have never survived the anxiety....but it was worth it, because thay are fabulous!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats, I love them all but your MBP are stunning, I was literally on the edge of my seat reading the story. If theres a story I dont like to glance down at the pics until i've read it lol! I'm so glad it all worked out for you! P.S love your pj's


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the new additions, Jenay! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Thanks! Wow, a small handful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Now to add some Barbie pink, right?


 DEFINITELY


----------



## jenayb

ceseeber said:


> Love the narrative and story behind each new shoe. The leopard Butterfly Pumps are to die for! I don't know how you had the patience to deal with the ordeal, I would have never survived the anxiety....but it was worth it, because thay are fabulous!


 
Thank you! I honestly didn't have the patience to deal with the ordeal, haha. I sent *Nani *several PMs and whined to a coworker every day. 



bling*lover said:


> Congrats, I love them all but your MBP are stunning, I was literally on the edge of my seat reading the story. If theres a story I dont like to glance down at the pics until i've read it lol! I'm so glad it all worked out for you! P.S love your pj's


 
Lol!!  Thank you, doll! 



BattyBugs said:


> Love the new additions, Jenay! I hope you feel better soon.


 
Aw thank you *little bat*!


----------



## phiphi

*jenay* - just ah-mazing! love them!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> *jenay* - just ah-mazing! love them!


 
Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## sobe2009

Congrats on ur new additions.... and the shoe cabinet!!! Amazing all of them


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> Congrats on ur new additions.... and the shoe cabinet!!! Amazing all of them


 
Thank you!! I love the shoe cabinet, too! Such a good dbf to get it for me!!


----------



## Miss_Q

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm


 

These were worth the wait! I want them so badly!! Congrats on all your new pairs.


----------



## jenayb

Miss_Q said:


> These were worth the wait! I want them so badly!! Congrats on all your new pairs.


 
Thank you! They are really super special and just stunning IRL. 

I feel so lucky to have found them!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

JENAY!!! Gorgeous additions!!


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> JENAY!!! Gorgeous additions!!


 
YOU!!! Are you off your ban yet? Geez!


----------



## calisurf

Yay!  I've been waiting to see -- congrats on an amazing collection and additions. 

p.s. I especially like your cape/ego boot outfit!


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> Yay! I've been waiting to see -- congrats on an amazing collection and additions.
> 
> p.s. I especially like your cape/ego boot outfit!


 


Thanks, Cali! I love your Gazolinas!


----------



## calisurf

yay!


----------



## ct462

girlfriend updated her collection! and even took pictures of her display case!  So you had more than the leopard MB up your sleeve! I guess you're just going have to bring a suitcase full of your shoes for the SF meet


----------



## indypup

I am DYING over your updated cabinet pic!  You have so many beauties!  

Kudos on the MBP ordeal.  I DEFINITELY couldn't have done that.


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> girlfriend updated her collection! and even took pictures of her display case!  So you had more than the leopard MB up your sleeve! I guess you're just going have to bring a suitcase full of your shoes for the SF meet





I have a few more to add within the next week. 

You had better be going to the SF meet. 



indypup said:


> I am DYING over your updated cabinet pic!  You have so many beauties!
> 
> Kudos on the MBP ordeal.  I DEFINITELY couldn't have done that.



Thanks so much!! I feel greedy now that the cabinet is nearly full. 

It was quite the ordeal, but honestly had I recalled the funds, I would have been out so much money do to fees and exchange fluctuations..  And they are just so worth it now that they are here!  

I can definitely understand why *NANI* was all about saving hers for a special occasion now!!!!


----------



## cts900

Well, sister. . . It goes without saying that your new additions are fierce and _fabulous_, but I A-D-O-R-E the family shots in your beautiful case the most.  I am so happy for you.  Congrats all the way around (and feel better!).


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Well, sister. . . It goes without saying that your new additions are fierce and _fabulous_, but I A-D-O-R-E the family shots in your beautiful case the most.  I am so happy for you.  Congrats all the way around (and feel better!).





You always have the kindest words! Thank you, doll!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Just what I needed to see after a rough day!! I love the new shoes AND the pj's!


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> Just what I needed to see after a rough day!! I love the new shoes AND the pj's!



Oh! Why hello, *KK*! 

Hehe... I lova de penguin!


----------



## carlinha

love the new additions *jenay*!!!  the MBP story drove me bonkers, i couldn't believe it!!!  what a miracle your shoes didn't get sold at that time... they were truly meant to be!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> love the new additions *jenay*!!!  the MBP story drove me bonkers, i couldn't believe it!!!  what a miracle your shoes didn't get sold at that time... they were truly meant to be!



 Thank you so much! I can't believe they didn't sell them, either. They promised they wouldn't, but you know how SAs can be. 

I suppose I should also thank you for the inspiration of my shoe cabinet. I wake up every morning and it's the first thing I see. Well, then dbf, but hey.


----------



## *MJ*

Hey Doll!!! I just had to come back again and drool over your newest CL babies!!!

Congrats again!! I'll be baaaaaaaaack!!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Hey Doll!!! I just had to come back again and drool over your newest CL babies!!!
> 
> Congrats again!! I'll be baaaaaaaaack!!!



Well then! Repay the favour and create your collection thread already!  

 You are such a great friend!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> Well then! Repay the favour and create your collection thread already!
> 
> You are such a great friend!



You are a great friend as well!!  

And I will do a collection thread...once I figure out what stays and what goes! 

BTW, did you know that we are shoe twins five times over?? 

SOON TO BE 6!!!:ninja:


----------



## jenayb

^^^


----------



## ct462

More?!?!?! Is it time for shoe display deux? 

Yeah, I'll have to go to the meet, otherwise I'd get one of these  from you and your Artsy. 



jenaywins said:


> I have a few more to add within the next week.
> 
> You had better be going to the SF meet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! I feel greedy now that the cabinet is nearly full.
> 
> It was quite the ordeal, but honestly had I recalled the funds, I would have been out so much money do to fees and exchange fluctuations..  And they are just so worth it now that they are here!
> 
> I can definitely understand why *NANI* was all about saving hers for a special occasion now!!!!


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> More?!?!?! Is it time for shoe display deux?
> 
> Yeah, I'll have to go to the meet, otherwise I'd get one of these  from you and your Artsy.



Oh no no no. This means it's time to downsize. 

Um, yeah!!


----------



## lkrp123

*J* What the whaaaaat!!

Look at all these crazy amazing CLs! I  them all! 

(Make some room in the cabinet for you know who though!!)


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> *J* What the whaaaaat!!
> 
> Look at all these crazy amazing CLs! I  them all!
> 
> (Make some room in the cabinet for you know who though!!)



!!!!!

You found my CL stash!!! 

:ninja:
I love you Brian!!!


----------



## Theren

I still  your collection!!

By the way you need to clear out some pms lol!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Woww jenay!!!!
Love all your new additions!!!!
So many gorgeous shoes...you have an awesome collection!!!!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Woww jenay!!!!
> Love all your new additions!!!!
> So many gorgeous shoes...you have an awesome collection!!!!


 


Thanks! And I love your new avatar!!


----------



## cts900

just came by for a general admiration session....


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> just came by for a general admiration session....


----------



## Minamiz

Holy Canoli Jenay...just pure AMAZEBALLS 

The profile shoot of the MBP is TDF!

I sense a little mystery though...I'll have to go back and check but aren't a pr. missing 

Must scour this thread now............

Seriously beautiful scores and gorgeous presentation 

ETA yes certain now that something's missing


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> !!!!!
> 
> You found my CL stash!!!
> 
> :ninja:
> I love you Brian!!!



Love 'em! Seriously. Drool worthy!! You're waaay more ambitious than I am with those sky high heels!


----------



## jenayb

*Mina*, some pairs aren't in my posession anymore. But I have two on the way! :ninja:

*lkrp*, practice practice!!


----------



## Minamiz

Ah I guess we can't keep them all considering all the great new ones that appear!

Good to hear that at least someone is editing 

I form strange attachments to inanimate objects and am a hoarder so I don't think I'll have much success when it comes to editing.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Oh don't think that I'm not attached. I've had some incredibly difficult decisions and will be making even more difficult ones in the coming weeks...


----------



## ct462

Jenayy, I came back to look at your shoe porn again... :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## LavenderIce

Hope you're feeling better by now, nothing like new additions(and adorable PJs) to lift your spirits.  Your cabinet is looking mighty fabulous with all of your additions!  Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Hope you're feeling better by now, nothing like new additions(and adorable PJs) to lift your spirits. Your cabinet is looking mighty fabulous with all of your additions! Can't wait to see what's next.


 


Thanks, *lav*! Feeling much better now, albeit a bit of a lingering cough. Nothing my birdy pajamas can't fix. New additions should be around the 10th-11th, barring my will power to NOT order from CL.com!


----------



## *MJ*

A little birdy told me something AAAHHHMAZING is coming....


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> A little birdy told me something AAAHHHMAZING is coming....


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## aoqtpi

Anxiously waiting to see what you got! I LOVE your style (esp. gold python VPs, leopard MPBs and Piros), so I'm sure it'll be something amazing!


----------



## eatcandyfloss

:couch:


----------



## janice

I love your avatar pic, your entire collection and I enjoyed reading each shoe story, so lovely!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oh Jenay!!! What do you have coming now??


----------



## cts900




----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> *Mina*, some pairs aren't in my posession anymore. *But I have two on the way!* :ninja:
> 
> *lkrp*, practice practice!!



I can't wait to see them. Is one of them the black Maggie 160mm? 

And you have such a gorgeous collection!


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Oh Jenay!!! What do you have coming now??


 
Oh, they are here... No longer "coming" / en route.....


----------



## Jönathan

Must see pics!


----------



## ct462

When are you adding the lilac Maggies to your Maggie collection


----------



## BattyBugs

I saw a bit of a reveal in another thread. Now I'm waiting to see what you are adding.


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

*CT*!!! Don't make me pine for them more than I already am!!


----------



## ct462

What size did u go for the 160's? 

Don't worry. There is a pair with your name on it!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I actually went with my TTS which is 38.5, although I do take a 39 in certain styles.

The toe crunch is ubelievable thus far, but I think they will stretch and had I gone with a 39 they would have slipped right off my foot. I think 38.5 is perfect.


----------



## ct462

I'm sure they'll stretch. Really, toe crunch? And I always thought the toe box was so forgiving!


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> I'm sure they'll stretch. Really, toe crunch? And I always thought the toe box was so forgiving!



When you are standing on 160mm, nothing is forgiving.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ooh I love all your shoes!!!

And that python mimosa laminato AD are just BREATHTAKINGLY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## jenayb

^ 

Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

Well, ok so DBF is off getting is hurrrr did! Does anyone want to see some new shinies?


----------



## missgiannina




----------



## Cityfashionista

I do!


----------



## jenayb

Niceee. 

Ok so! This first pair is one that I wanted for a very long time, but I could just never find it on sale. I  leopard and my leopard Revas were just getting worn to the point of being yuckville. When I contacted Todd at Roan and he sent me a picture of these with the caption "50% off," my phone-dialin' fingertips couldn't move quick enough. Did they take forever to arrive to me? Heck yes. Were they worth the wait? Idk, you tell me. 

Leopard Ponyhair Pigalle Flats


----------



## jenayb

This next pair is the distant cousin of the above pair, but it originated at the same store. Todd from Roan also informed me that this particular pair was on sale and in my size. Two pairs of beautiful flats from one store!? I should BE so lucky! 

Rosella Pewter/Black Suede Flats


----------



## jenayb

How about a happy family pic?


----------



## missgiannina

Love the leopard flats ....could you model them when you get a chance?


----------



## jenayb

This next pair deserves an hour long drum roll, IMHO. 

I was put on the waiting list for these last summer - likely before anyone else - due to a fluke phone call. I had been calling around to boutiques, desperately searching for my UHG which had long since gone on sale and sold out. Can't blame a girl for trying, right? Right. Nathalie at Miami informed me that my UHG was long gone, but that I could try my luck with a new style that would be released in the upcoming months. 

Shall she put me down? Yes, please.

So I waited, and waited... Finally pictures surfaced. Beauty! Stunning! Love! Oh my! ........... Wait. They were 160s. FAIL. At that point, 140 was my limit and I knew I couldn't make a 160 practical. I watched as numerous TPF lovelies had these shipped to them and began revealing them. My heart literally ached for these shoes, but I had to pass. I knew I couldn't spend nearly $1k on a shoe that would just sit in my closet. When the lower-heeled version came out, I again passed. Why? Don't ask me - I think I was trying to be good. It clearly hasn't worked. 

Now! When I saw this next pair pop up on the bay, I almost fell out of my chair. The price was more than right, and in my size!? And from a lovely seller as well!?  But wait. They were the 160s..... And I knew I couldn't walk in them. So I watched the auction for days... No bids. I finally sent a text to a girlfriend of mine and asked her if I should just do the darn thing and buy the 160s. She responded that it was coincidental because she had just emailed the seller that morning about that particular pair of shoes, but that if I wanted them they were mine as they likely would not have fit her. Um, hello!? If my friend emailed the seller and was about to hit BIN, then how many OTHER people were going to do the same thing!? These shoes were practically running away from me! I emailed the seller immediately and to my luck, she hadn't sold these to someone else. MINE!! I paid her immediately and she shipped the very next day. 3 days later, the shoes arrived impeccably packaged with a lovely thank you card. I wish all eBay sellers were like this particular one. 

Now that they are here, I just don't have the words to describe how absolutely stunning they are in person - and how surprisingly comfortable they are! Of course my little toes are crunched up in the toe box because of the pitch, but honestly the rumours of 160s being unconquerable is a myth. 

*K* 

The UHG I never knew I had....



Maggie 160 - Black


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> Love the leopard flats ....could you model them when you get a chance?



Yes of course. My camera died, so please excuse the cell phone pic. :shame:


----------



## jenayb

ZzzzzZZZZzzzzzZzZZZzzzZZZzzz


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Yes of course. My camera died, so please excuse the cell phone pic. :shame:


i cant believe i passed those up at Roan !!!!They look great on!

congrats on getting the maggies'!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you. They are stunnas!!


----------



## icecreamom

I love the last pic with your dog! It's so PERFECT!  Ohhh my dear, the shoes are fantastic too!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

love all the additions...  you can never have too many flats, but the maggies...


----------



## ceseeber

the 160 Maggie's are dreamy...congrats!


----------



## jenayb

icecreamom said:


> I love the last pic with your dog! It's so PERFECT!  Ohhh my dear, the shoes are fantastic too!



Isn't he so cute.... When he's asleep!  

He doesn't look it, but he is still very much a baby. One. Big. Baby.  



melialuvs2shop said:


> love all the additions...  you can never have too many flats, but the maggies...





ceseeber said:


> the 160 Maggie's are dreamy...congrats!



Aren't they amazing? I was incredibly lucky to have scored these from the lovely seller that I was fortunate enough to purchase from. I can't believe I hesitated for one moment. I  have a constant eagle eye on all her auctions now. :ninja:


----------



## pixiesparkle

oo Jenay!!! the black Maggies are stunninggg!! Im so tempted to just get the 160s now but I just can't see myself walking in them :/ (Saks has them still)..which size did you go for?


----------



## Cityfashionista

OMG  Your collection is amazing!  I have so many favorites!


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> oo Jenay!!! the black Maggies are stunninggg!! Im so tempted to just get the 160s now but I just can't see myself walking in them :/ (Saks has them still)..which size did you go for?



I went with a 38.5, which is my TTS. Had I sized up, they would have fallen off. Trust me when I say you can manage the 160s. I will venture to say that my 150 LPs are more difficult to manage than the Maggies for whatever reason. Go TTS and get em.  



Cityfashionista said:


> OMG  Your collection is amazing!  I have so many favorites!



You are so sweet. Thank you.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I went with a 38.5, which is my TTS. Had I sized up, they would have fallen off. Trust me when I say you can manage the 160s. I will venture to say that my 150 LPs are more difficult to manage than the Maggies for whatever reason. Go TTS and get em.



I remember reading that a few ladies who got the 160s went down 1/2 size. Do the shoes fit you perfectly or is there a gap? I'm a little worried as I can't try them on, but I suppose going TTS is the safest choice  I shall ask for my bf's advice now and then purchase them asap..


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> I remember reading that a few ladies who got the 160s went down 1/2 size. Do the shoes fit you perfectly or is there a gap? I'm a little worried as I can't try them on, but I suppose going TTS is the safest choice  I shall ask for my bf's advice now and then purchase them asap..



Had I gone down a half size, I would have never been able to wear them. As it stands, my toes are quite cramped and hit the end of the shoes. There does appear to be a gap in the back now that I'm looking at the photos, but don't let that fool you - the shoes fit like a glove.

As I purchased them from a very lovely TPFer, I cannot say whether or not she stretched these with wear, as she only wore them twice, but my guess is no. 

Again, I would not recommend you go down a half size.


----------



## pixiesparkle

ahh..thanks for the advice Jenay! TTS it is =)


----------



## aoqtpi

Beautiful new additions! And your puppy is ADORABLE! I just want to give him a big hug and a milk bone!


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> ahh..thanks for the advice Jenay! TTS it is =)








aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful new additions! And your puppy is ADORABLE! I just want to give him a big hug and a milk bone!



Hehe. He's our baby!


----------



## crystalhowlett

arm in the arm and round and round my fist goes, whoo whooo whooooaaa!!!! I just went thru the whole thread with jersey shore on tv, love the thread more. Love love love the collection!!!!


----------



## cts900

These additions are just...._beyond_. That you always share your story tickles me.  I feel like I was on those journeys with you!  Each pair is special, you wear them all so well, but the photo that took my breath away was your canine baby exhausted from all the hoopla.  I am in love.


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> arm in the arm and round and round my fist goes, whoo whooo whooooaaa!!!! I just went thru the whole thread with jersey shore on tv, love the thread more. Love love love the collection!!!!



Yes! I love it! Fist pumpin' your way across the nation! Haha.  



cts900 said:


> These additions are just...._beyond_. That you always share your story tickles me.  I feel like I was on those journeys with you!  Each pair is special, you wear them all so well, but the photo that took my breath away was your canine baby exhausted from all the hoopla.  I am in love.



Hi cousin. 

You are always too, too kind.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> ZzzzzZZZZzzzzzZzZZZzzzZZZzzz




OMG this is the CUTEST pic ever !!! I love your doggy  beautiful maggies too


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG this is the CUTEST pic ever !!! I love your doggy  beautiful maggies too



He is super cute, right?! 

Thank you! I love them, too! I can't believe I waited on these. Oops! ush:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

it's ok good things come to those who wait  you got them under retail and was also helping someone out at the same time, even better !  ok is your doggy a puppy and a german sheperd? when my german sheperd was a puppy he was the cutest thing ever and now he's HUGE and has lots of hair! lol


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> it's ok good things come to those who wait  you got them under retail and was also helping someone out at the same time, even better !  ok is your doggy a puppy and a german sheperd? when my german sheperd was a puppy he was the cutest thing ever and now he's HUGE and has lots of hair! lol



Two very good points!! 

Yes he is a German Shepherd and he just turned a year old... He is HUGE!! He weighs over 70lbs!  He has lots of hair, too. I think that your puppy and mine should be friends...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> Two very good points!!
> 
> Yes he is a German Shepherd and he just turned a year old... He is HUGE!! He weighs over 70lbs!  He has lots of hair, too. I think that your puppy and mine should be friends...




OMG you have the best Jenay the best shoes and the very best companion  German Sheperds are the best, smartest, kindest, loyal companions ever! OMG they are sooooo expensive though. He's part of the Oakland PD K9 Unit now   We have his mother she's 9 now. They are the BEST!!! they have the best instinct ever they can learn how to read a persons emotions and act on them. Get the "furminator" it will help alot with the shedding


----------



## BijouBleu

*Jenay* - Love your collection! The maggies =  I tried them in pomice at Barneys and didn't feel the love but you rock them! Then the flats..........oh the flats, I need a pair of flats, you make them look so good. Those ginghams are looking better all the time !!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> *Jenay* - Love your collection! The maggies =  I tried them in pomice at Barneys and didn't feel the love but you rock them! Then the flats..........oh the flats, I need a pair of flats, you make them look so good. Those ginghams are looking better all the time !!


 
Thank you girl.


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous new additions Dollface!! Love the Leopard Pigalle Flats!! I'm so glad you got the Maggies!! They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Dessye

Oh I LOVE your Maggies!!! I definitely need a pair now!  They look soooo hot!!!  Also love your leopard piggie flats!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous new additions Dollface!! Love the Leopard Pigalle Flats!! I'm so glad you got the Maggies!! They look fabulous on you!!!


 
Oh hi, love! 

Thank you so much and... We need to find you some 160s now stat! 



Dessye said:


> Oh I LOVE your Maggies!!! I definitely need a pair now! They look soooo hot!!! Also love your leopard piggie flats!


 
Thanks, love. It's nice to have a few flats to choose from for those days that I am just too lazy to hold myself up on heels!


----------



## karwood

Love your leopard piggies! They are purrr-fection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






You are too sweet! TY!  The Maggies looks absolutely fabulous on you! I'm glad  you love them and that you are spreading the word that the 160s are not so bad after all!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Love your leopard piggies! They are purrr-fection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too sweet! TY!  The Maggies looks absolutely fabulous on you! I'm glad you love them and that you are spreading the word that the 160s are not so bad after all!


 
Oh thank you, *K*!! 

I definitely am glad I listened to you about the 160s... I still am in awe of the shoes and can't believe they are mine!!! Thank you so much again!!!


----------



## calisurf

Congrats!!!  They look great on you!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Love your taste! Amazing collection!!!!


----------



## bab

What a wonderful collection! I enjoyed reading the stories about how you got the shoes


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you, ladies. You're all too kind.  

I have some new additions, but I won't be able to upload them until the week after this coming. They'll be good, I promise!


----------



## Theren

J!!!!! They look incredible on you hon!!


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> J!!!!! They look incredible on you hon!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on your Maggies!  I was waiting for you to get another pair.  I felt out of anybody, it had to be you with a pair of the old and new. Nice to see your flats family and the leopard pony Pigalle flats?  TDF!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on your Maggies!  I was waiting for you to get another pair.  I felt out of anybody, it had to be you with a pair of the old and new. Nice to see your flats family and the leopard pony Pigalle flats?  TDF!



Oh, thank you. 

I'm actually very glad that I bit the bullet on the Maggie 160, and it feels great to have one old and one new seeing as they're my UUUUUUUHG.  Now all I need is the pumice, the lilac/navy, the Mago....  

You know, I have really gotten into the flats lately! It gives me a chance to wear CLs anywhere and not have very sore feet at the end of the day - win!


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> Oh, thank you.
> 
> I'm actually very glad that I bit the bullet on the Maggie 160, and it feels great to have one old and one new seeing as they're my UUUUUUUHG.  Now all I need is the pumice, the lilac/navy, the Mago....
> 
> You know, I have really gotten into the flats lately! It gives me a chance to wear CLs anywhere and not have very sore feet at the end of the day - win!



I regret not acting on the old Maggie.  I love their colorways.  I hope you find all the ones left on your list.  I totally feel you on the flats.  When I wear my Don Jons, my feet feel no pain whatsoever.


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> I regret not acting on the old Maggie.  I love their colorways.  I hope you find all the ones left on your list.  I totally feel you on the flats.  When I wear my Don Jons, my feet feel no pain whatsoever.



You and me both, sister. I got incredibly lucky with my tobacco/black colourway. Hell, I was lucky to have found the 160s as well. I remember when the Maggie went on sale at Barneys last year...... ush:

Thanks for the well wishes.  

CL flats =  = no foot pain!


----------



## Theren

When the old maggies first came out I didnt like them at first. Then I saw them on xtina and fell in love with them.. by then it was too late.. I really want the lilac/navy but would be happy with either of the old ones.. I have wayy to many black shoes so the new maggies are out as well (well the pumice wouldnt be horrible but I woud rather beige/nude bananas). One day.. :sigh:


----------



## misselizabeth22

Just did another drive by..


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thank you, ladies. You're all too kind.
> 
> I have some new additions, but I won't be able to upload them until the week after this coming. They'll be good, I promise!


----------



## jenayb

Theren said:


> When the old maggies first came out I didnt like them at first. Then I saw them on xtina and fell in love with them.. by then it was too late.. I really want the lilac/navy but would be happy with either of the old ones.. I have wayy to many black shoes so the new maggies are out as well (well the pumice wouldnt be horrible but I woud rather beige/nude bananas). One day.. :sigh:



Oh, the lilac/navy...  



misselizabeth22 said:


> Just did another drive by..







Dessye said:


>


----------



## miranda

I think I saw you got the python new simples? Do you think they run true to size? I am in love with them but I'm not sure if I should size up from my usual CL size. Can't wait to see your photos! Sooo gorgeous.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yes, that was me, but I haven't added them to this thread yet... 

They do run TTS. My NS size is always 38.5 and these were no exception. Get them. They are beautiful IRL!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*jenay*, my darling...you never disappoint me!!


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> *jenay*, my darling...you never disappoint me!!



*KK* :kiss:


----------



## clothingguru

Love the maggies on you! So glad you got them! YAY shoe twins!!!! Enjoy these babies!


----------



## CelticLuv

Jenay, I just went through your entire collection again and I absolutely  each and every pair!!! You have incredible taste! I  on every pair!

Have you had a chance to wear the Maggie 160's out? How wearable are they? The highest I've been able to manage so far is 140's but I've been debating on a pair of Alti 160's, the 140's are my HG but I can never seem to find them. I just worry about being able to walk in 160's especially as I have 2 very young kiddos.

Gorgeous collection Jenay!!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Love the maggies on you! So glad you got them! YAY shoe twins!!!! Enjoy these babies!


 
*R* you are too sweet.  



CelticLuv said:


> Jenay, I just went through your entire collection again and I absolutely  each and every pair!!! You have incredible taste! I  on every pair!
> 
> Have you had a chance to wear the Maggie 160's out? How wearable are they? The highest I've been able to manage so far is 140's but I've been debating on a pair of Alti 160's, the 140's are my HG but I can never seem to find them. I just worry about being able to walk in 160's especially as I have 2 very young kiddos.
> 
> Gorgeous collection Jenay!!


 
I have not worn them out, yet... HOWEVER!!  I do wear them around the house quite a bit and they definitely are going to be a challenge for all-night excursions. They honestly aren't bad, though! The only issue I have is the pitch which provides a hefty helping of toe-crunch. Other than that, they are a piece of cake. The platform really helps!  

Get some!


----------



## Dukeprincess

How did I miss the new additions? 

Wow, those Maggies are stunning, but I am dying for your Leopard Pigalles Flats!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks doll. 

They are super comfy now that they are broke in!! I wore them (the leopard flats) to a Social Distortion concert the other night and some chick stepped on my foot. I almost DIED.


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks doll.
> 
> They are super comfy now that they are broke in!! I wore them (the leopard flats) to a Social Distortion concert the other night and some chick stepped on my foot. I almost DIED.



WHAT??!!!  :boxing:


----------



## jenayb

^^ RIGHT!?!?!? 

PS, love your new avi!


----------



## cts900

That girl is lucky you didn't socially distort HER!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^^LOL, *cts*!  Agreed!    I would have totally lost it on her!  Hope they weren't damaged much *jenay*.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

since your bb is a hater, i have the pleasure of posting your newest addition.


first purchase of our vegas vacation:

PIK PIK PIK 120


----------



## jeshika

I DIE! *Jenay*... those are KILLLERRRR!! can't wait for your official reveal pictures!!! Thanks *melia *for posting!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

HOLY MOTHER!!! I love the PIK PIK PIK!!! Jenay those are ALL you baby! Looking forward to some pics of the bad a$$ shoes!


----------



## bling*lover

Those are *A.M.A.Z.I.N.G* jenay congrats!!


----------



## cts900




----------



## Minamiz

bahjesus!  this thread is so full of win that i can't stand it 

Beautiful new additions J!


----------



## Akalyah

WOW is all i can say!!


----------



## erinmiyu

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks doll.
> 
> They are super comfy now that they are broke in!! I wore them (the leopard flats) to a Social Distortion concert the other night and some chick stepped on my foot. I almost DIED.


hello, my fellow punk friend! i wore my studded vps to a concert awhile back and some flunky pushed into me while trying to get a "mosh pit" going. i wanted to ask him "do you really want to mess with me wearing SPIKES, jerk?"



cts900 said:


> That girl is lucky you didn't socially distort HER!


aw *cts*, i luuurve you!

i can't wait to see your python NS, *jenay*! your maggies are TDF.


----------



## misselizabeth22

even though I already liked on FB. hahaha


----------



## cts900

erinmiyu said:


> aw *cts*, i luuurve you!



^^Mama, the feeling is _sooooooo _mutual .

Come home from vacay, *jenay*! I need _*many*_ modeling pics.


----------



## jenayb

Hehe thanks ladies. More to come when I return mañana........


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*... i thought i didn't like the Pik Pik... i think you might have convinced me otherwise!  nooo, nooo... no more black shoes. 

can't wait for your pictures!


----------



## aoqtpi

Vegas AND new CLs?! Such a lucky lady! Love your outfit and watch too!

If you don't mind my asking, which store(s) did you visit? I'm going in May and hope to pick up an exotic or two, but don't know which store has the best selection in that regard.


----------



## jenayb

I got all mine from this trip at the boutique. We also went to Barneys and Shoe In; the selection was so so at best.


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## Beaniebeans

^^ Ditto


----------



## missgiannina

please, pics of pik pik ?


----------



## jenayb

Hehe. 

I'm not home yet, but when I return... There will be more than the PPP....


----------



## angelcove

The Pik Pik Piks look amazing on you. That style shoe is not on my radar, but you've certainly changed my mind. WOW!!! May I ask what kind of leggings/pants you are wearing with those? I love them. Thanks


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you. The PPP is definitely right up my alley. I have been anxiously awaiting their arrival, so you can imagine my excitement upon arriving to Vegas and being told that they were at the boutique (*M* ) 

They are incredibly comfortable. I wore them Thursday and Friday night all night in Vegas and didn't once have to take them off. Win!

My leggings are Express actually. They were very reasonable and are in stores now.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

jenay, they are faaabulous!! love love love!!!


----------



## jenayb

louboutinlawyer said:


> jenay, they are faaabulous!! love love love!!!



Hello, lover! 

Thank you! I'm always so very glad to see you pop up from time to time!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

jenaywins said:


> Hello, lover!
> 
> Thank you! I'm always so very glad to see you pop up from time to time!



Hi doll!  Rest assured, i'm never too far away! sometimes just lurking, taking in all the beauty  lol


----------



## jenayb

louboutinlawyer said:


> Hi doll!  Rest assured, i'm never too far away! sometimes just lurking, taking in all the beauty  lol



Nice to know that you're still around.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh em geee...I  the Pik Pik Pik on you!  And if that is your Alma in the background, I am now even MORE jealous.  

(p.s. is your tunic TB?)


----------



## bling*lover

The PPP are gorgeous can't wait to see more pics of them and all your other new additions you picked up in vegas!!


----------



## heatherB

*Jenay*, I die over your Pik Pik! They look awesome on you and I can't wait for more pics! I found out today Saks wasn't able to fill my order for the beige spike VPs. I wonder if it was because my first spikes are meant to be these??? 
By the way, I thought the name of the style is Pik Pik, but are they called Pik Pik Pik?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Hehe.
> 
> I'm not home yet, but when I return... There will be more than the PPP....





are you home yet?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> are you home yet?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



Yes I'm dying to see!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Melia for previewing Jenay's PPP. Jenay, they are amazing!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh em geee...I  the Pik Pik Pik on you!  And if that is your Alma in the background, I am now even MORE jealous.
> 
> (p.s. is your tunic TB?)



That is actually *Melia's* Alma in the background and it's TDF. 

The sweater I'm wearing is actually a poncho that I picked up at Dash NYC... I'm not sure of the brand and it's still packed.  



bling*lover said:


> The PPP are gorgeous can't wait to see more pics of them and all your other new additions you picked up in vegas!!



 



heatherB said:


> *Jenay*, I die over your Pik Pik! They look awesome on you and I can't wait for more pics! I found out today Saks wasn't able to fill my order for the beige spike VPs. I wonder if it was because my first spikes are meant to be these???
> By the way, I thought the name of the style is Pik Pik, but are they called Pik Pik Pik?



No. It is not Pik Pik; it's Pik Pik Pik. Shall we say... Pik Cubed? P to the third power...? 

Yes, Pik Cubed.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> are you home yet?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!





missgiannina said:


> Yes I'm dying to see!!!



I am home now! 

... BUT! There will be a few days worth of delay, as I had everything shipped from the boutique to avoid the sales tax. Stand by...  



BattyBugs said:


> Thanks Melia for previewing Jenay's PPP. Jenay, they are amazing!



Thanks, dear. And yes special thanks to *Melia*!!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> I am home now!
> 
> ... BUT! There will be a few days worth of delay, as I had everything shipped from the boutique to avoid the sales tax. Stand by...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, dear. And yes special thanks to *Melia*!!



Did you have pik cubed lol shipped also? I saw them posted on the deals section and just my luck they were my size and local too about 10 minutes away ....I bought them but will pick them up later I really want to see if I made a good choice


----------



## ct462

you had "everything" shipped, hmmm  what does this "everything" include?


----------



## NANI1972

^Believe me you will not be dissapointed!

Jenay, what size did you get the Piks, 38.5 or 39? For research purposes.....


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> Did you have pik cubed lol shipped also? I saw them posted on the deals section and just my luck they were my size and local too about 10 minutes away ....I bought them but will pick them up later I really want to see if I made a good choice



Hehe. Yes everything is being shipped. God forbid I come home and DBF helps me unpack, you know? Errr.....  

I'm SOOOOO excited that you purchased the Pik Cubed on eBay! I promise you - you will absolutely lurrrrrrve them. They are honestly incredibly comfortable and gorgeous on. I have never received as many compliments/stares/points/ooohlalas! You are NOT going to regret that purchase! 



ct462 said:


> you had "everything" shipped, hmmm  what does this "everything" include?



Hehe! 



NANI1972 said:


> ^Believe me you will not be dissapointed!
> 
> Jenay, what size did you get the Piks, 38.5 or 39? For research purposes.....



I picked up the 39, as they did not have a 38.5 in stock. I think I really made the right choice, though. They fit purrrrrrfect!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I thought I recognized the face in Melia's FB... must have been an awesome trip!


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> I thought I recognized the face in Melia's FB... must have been an awesome trip!



Uh oh!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Girl, you never stop to amaze me. 
Love all your new additions especially the Maggies (both of them look so stunning on you..you lucky girl!!!).

And today I just came across a pic of your newest addition..OMG the Pik Pik Pik..Woww!!!
Can't wait to see more pics..these look divine on you!!


----------



## clothingguru

The pik pik are amazing on u!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Girl, you never stop to amaze me.
> Love all your new additions especially the Maggies (both of them look so stunning on you..you lucky girl!!!).
> 
> And today I just came across a pic of your newest addition..OMG the Pik Pik Pik..Woww!!!
> Can't wait to see more pics..these look divine on you!!



Aw, thank you doll - how nice of you to say. 

Yes the Pik Cubed is ahhhhmazing!! I mean, yes I wanted it but - WOW! I had no idea just how fabulous it really is IRL!!  



clothingguru said:


> The pik pik are amazing on u!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!



Thank you, *R*! Just trying to catch up to you and your fabulous collection, you know?  Heh.


----------



## bags&shoes

I am reading through your thread, and gorgeous (!) shoe collection.  I love it!!! I don't even wear heels--only CL flats, but I love the vignettes that go with each shoe...


----------



## jenayb

So while I wait for my package from LV to be delivered, I thought I would add a couple new additions from today and yesterday.......


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'm here i'm here!!!


----------



## jenayb

On a whim the other day at work, I was checking the DS thread and noticed that *calisurf* posted a ridiculously amazing deal on a pair of shoes that had always been on my radar but was never on my OMG-I-DIE list; however, when I saw these, I made the seller an offer and she accepted. I had a ton of eBay bucks so these were an absolute steal. The seller shipped very quickly, and here they are! Unfortunately, I think I have been sizing wrong and these are too big. I'm hoping some padding works for them, or back on the bay they go. 

Regardless, they are truly stunning IRL - I just love them!

Grey Flannel Bianca 140


----------



## KlassicKouture

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!


----------



## cts900

Grey flannel is my favorite! They look amazing on you, hun!


----------



## jenayb

So this next pair has been on my wish list since, like, 1972, but I could never seem to locate a pair. In addition, the 150 heel height just seemed like too daunting a task. A good friend had listed hers on eBay, but I knew that deep down she didn't want to part with them, so I never jumped at them. Ehem - she and I are the same size. Wah! 

Then one day, out of nowhere, these popped up on Barneys.com - what luck! I always give my business to my trusted SA, so I text him immediately and he located a pair at Madison. Well, you know how long it takes for Madison to ship... 

I had these beauties shipped to my office so as not to alert DBF to my recent comings and goings... 

We have a new "receptionist," if you will, who is a young boy - maybe about... 19? 20? I could see him coming down the hall with a package this afternoon. He stopped another guy in the hall who works with us and said quizzically, "Um, Barneys?" The other guy immediately pointed to me as I came sheepishly out of my office. Funny how people get to know you so well, right? 

Lady Peep 150 Nude Patent


----------



## jenayb

Now, the funny thing about 150s is that once you master walking in them, your 140s then feel like 120s, your 120s feel like 100s, and well anything 100s and under just feels like a slipper. 

My Biancas used to hate me, and I always thought it was the heel height & pitch. Now, I'm wondering if I have been taking the wrong size all this time. I can't stand the feeling of my toes touching the end of my shoe, but perhaps sizing up & subsequently stretching this style out was bad for business...


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!



*KK*  



cts900 said:


> Grey flannel is my favorite! They look amazing on you, hun!



Thank you!! I never knew how gorgeous this fabric is until I received these.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Thank you!! I never knew how gorgeous this fabric is until I received these.



That is exactly how I felt! 

And the LP in nude....woman, that nude is perfection on you.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> That is exactly how I felt!
> 
> And the LP in nude....woman, that nude is perfection on you.



Thanks, sister! I'm very pale (Canadian for ya) so I'm practically the exact same colour as that shoe!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You should be paid to model CL's!


----------



## stilly

Love your new Biancas and Lady Peeps!!! Gorgeous!!!
Your modeling shots are great!!!


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> You should be paid to model CL's!





stilly said:


> Love your new Biancas and Lady Peeps!!! Gorgeous!!!
> Your modeling shots are great!!!


----------



## heatherB

Both pairs are amazing on you, *Jenay*, but especially the Lady Peeps! They look like they were MADE for you!! Congratulations!

I can't wait til your LV goodies come!


----------



## jenayb

heatherB said:


> Both pairs are amazing on you, *Jenay*, but especially the Lady Peeps! They look like they were MADE for you!! Congratulations!
> 
> I can't wait til your LV goodies come!



Aw, thank you sweetie! The right size really is key - those babies fit like a glove!  

I cannot wait for my LV goodies to come, either!!


----------



## *MJ*

Congrats Lovebug!! The Peeps are sublime!! And the Flannel Bianca!!


----------



## jenayb

^ Thanks, doll. We are shoe twins again.


----------



## moshi_moshi

love your new additions *jenay*!!

cant wait to see what you have coming from vegassss!!


----------



## Akalyah

very nice... i love the flannels... the pics came out nicely!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *Jenay!* And you better spill what you have coming from LV...you know so I can come steal them!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *Jenay!* And you better spill what you have coming from LV...you know so I can come steal them!



i know what they are 


but um yeah...  *J'**enay*...  the nekkid lady's are perfection on you!  i love the biancas, but girl, you need some pads!


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> love your new additions *jenay*!!
> 
> cant wait to see what you have coming from vegassss!!



Thanks, sweet pea! I know! They are supposed to be delivered tomorrow!! I can't take the wait!! 



Akalyah said:


> very nice... i love the flannels... the pics came out nicely!!



Thank you! I always have the toughest time taking modeling pics! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *Jenay!* And you better spill what you have coming from LV...you know so I can come steal them!



Hehe they are lovelies. Thank goodness I had *Melia* there with me to talk some sense in to me! 



melialuvs2shop said:


> i know what they are
> 
> 
> but um yeah...  *J'**enay*...  the nekkid lady's are perfection on you!  i love the biancas, but girl, you need some pads!



Speaking of *Melia*!! 

OMG I know, right!? Argh I have never had a pair of Biancas fit me so very loose!!!  

Hehe the nekkid ladies... I lurrrrrve them!


----------



## jeshika

Nice bananas *jenay*!!!!

edited: i mean lady peeps!!! i agree about the higher shoes... when i slipped on my MBP 100s, they felt like slippers.


----------



## clothingguru

I LOVE the nude lady peeps!!! I need to get me some of these!!!! Seriously i love them! Anything nude i love!  And the grey flannel biancas are beautiful on you! Congrats cheeka!!!! another 2 AMAZING buys!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Nice bananas *jenay*!!!!



You know, they are actually the Lady Peep, but now that I am looking at my photos, they really do look like the Banana!  



clothingguru said:


> I LOVE the nude lady peeps!!! I need to get me some of these!!!! Seriously i love them! Anything nude i love!  And the grey flannel biancas are beautiful on you! Congrats cheeka!!!! another 2 AMAZING buys!



Barneys has them right now... Just sayin! 

And thank you, you are too kind!


----------



## jeshika

hahaha yeah, i apparently cannot read! i remember you looking at a pair of bananas on D&S so i had bananas on the brain!


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't know if I'm caught up with all of your additions, because it seems you litter your pics in several threads , but no matter what, I always like to come back here and I'm never disappointed.  The nude LPs are gorgeous on you!  I'm glad you figured out your sizing and mastered the Bianca.  You own the Pikx3!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> hahaha yeah, i apparently cannot read! i remember you looking at a pair of bananas on D&S so i had bananas on the brain!



Hehehe! Trust me, the nude Banana was actually first on my radar because I didn't think I was capable of 150s. Once I realized that I could actually do the 150 with only a 10% chance of falling on my nose, the LP was the way to go!! 



LavenderIce said:


> I don't know if I'm caught up with all of your additions, because it seems you litter your pics in several threads , but no matter what, I always like to come back here and I'm never disappointed.  The nude LPs are gorgeous on you!  I'm glad you figured out your sizing and mastered the Bianca.  You own the Pikx3!



 

I know, right? I'm all over the place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I appreciate your kind words! And yes... I am glad to finally say that I have been incorrect about my own Bianca size all this time, who knew!  

The Pik Cubed shall be debuted on Thursday night, more than likely.... Oh I can't wait. Thank you again for the sweet words.


----------



## *MJ*




----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


>


----------



## Dessye

Wow!!!  You totally rock those Biancas and Lady Peeps!  I am in LOOOVEE with the LP style


----------



## jenayb

Oh, hi *Dessye*! 

Thank you very much! I lurrrve them!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> You know, they are actually the Lady Peep, but now that I am looking at my photos, they really do look like the Banana!
> 
> 
> 
> Barneys has them right now... Just sayin!
> 
> And thank you, you are too kind!


........ON IT!!!!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> ........ON IT!!!!



http://www.barneys.com/Lady-Peep/500985629,default,pd.html 

Heh.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

whoot whoot LOVE Nude Lady Peeps!!!! shoe twinie !!!! Lady Peep is my go to shoe it matches almost everything in my wardrobe I love love love them they are a staple and a MUST HAVE! n so super easy to walk in not to mention super duper sexy


----------



## jenayb

^^ They really are stunning IRL - pictures just do not do them justice! 

Yay shoe twin!


----------



## bling*lover

Love those flannel Bianca's, and they look great on you so I hope you can make them work for you. But WOW your nude LP's are amazing on you, so gorgeous!

Seriously looking forward to all your new babies that are hopefully on their way to you!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on another two beautiful pair, Jenay. I can't wait to see the official photos of your incoming pair.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I LOVE your new additions!! They're fantastic! I've always liked the look of the flannel biancas too, seeing yours really makes me think I need a pair (if they pop up for a good price...)!


----------



## CelticLuv

OMG, I  your Grey Flannel Bianca's and nude Lady Peeps!!!! They both look amazing on you! If I didn't already have Nude AD's on hold for me, your pictures would push me to getting the LP's.
Congrats!!


----------



## PyAri

OMG, I love both pairs, but those Nude LPs on you are just TDF. It looks like that nude was made for you. I just love it!!! Congrats Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

Aw thank you for the kind words, dolls!!  

*Bats*, it is PAIRS - not pair. Hehe!


----------



## heatherB

Are they here yet? Are they here yet?


----------



## surlygirl

gosh! i am soooo far behind, *jenay*, but had to pop in and say how amazing the nude lady peeps are on you! gorgeous! love the biancas, too. great new additions!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, *surly!* 

*Heather*, not yet! I woke up this morning feeling just terrible so I've been bed sleeping all day - and I had LV ship them to my work! 

But tomorrow...


----------



## misselizabeth22

Fancy pants!

I looooveeeeee the new additions.


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## Beaniebeans

Looking Good Miss Jenay!

The Flannel are my faves...and I actually was bidding on those - LOL!:
They look great on you!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> Now, the funny thing about 150s is that once you master walking in them, your 140s then feel like 120s, your 120s feel like 100s, and well anything 100s and under just feels like a slipper.



I really really hope this is true for me!  I just got my first pair of what i think are 150's...they are Balenciaga's so they don't follow our beloved CL schema of measurement, but man they are freaking killers.  I feel like a toddler stumbling around.  I almost rolled my ankle twice lol...terrible and this was all practicing at home.  Your nude LPs are stunning!  I have to say I really like the nudes of this season....


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, *surly!*
> 
> *Heather*, not yet! I woke up this morning feeling just terrible so I've been bed sleeping all day - and I had LV ship them to my work!
> 
> But tomorrow...



yay!!!  can't wait!!  hopefully i'll be checking from my home computer and not work because we are getting massive amounts of snow here.... keeping my fingers crossed for a snow day


----------



## LVOEnyc

of course, perfect!


----------



## _Danielle_

the Bianca & LP's are perfect on you *jenay !*


----------



## chloe speaks

jenaywins said:


> Now, the funny thing about 150s is that once you master walking in them, your 140s then feel like 120s, your 120s feel like 100s, and well anything 100s and under just feels like a slipper.
> 
> My Biancas used to hate me, and I always thought it was the heel height & pitch. Now, I'm wondering if I have been taking the wrong size all this time. I can't stand the feeling of my toes touching the end of my shoe, but perhaps sizing up & subsequently stretching this style out was bad for business...


 
Wait, so what is your current take on sizing for the Biancas? TTS instead of down 1/2 size? I hate the squished toe feeling too...after trying on a few pair (and pulling back from buying), i just get the feeling, it's got a narrow toebox and a wide heel...I still love them and will eventually get a pair.

AND I totally dig your new flannel ones! you rock them. I also love the LPs too - I certainly hope one of these days there is a nude that looks as nude on me as they do on you!


----------



## jenayb

Beaniebeans said:


> Looking Good Miss Jenay!
> 
> The Flannel are my faves...and I actually was bidding on those - LOL!:
> They look great on you!



Thank you, love bug. If I can't make them fit, you may have another shot at them.  



VeryStylishGirl said:


> I really really hope this is true for me!  I just got my first pair of what i think are 150's...they are Balenciaga's so they don't follow our beloved CL schema of measurement, but man they are freaking killers.  I feel like a toddler stumbling around.  I almost rolled my ankle twice lol...terrible and this was all practicing at home.  Your nude LPs are stunning!  I have to say I really like the nudes of this season....



Balenciagas become much more comfortable with wear - I promise! In addition, once you get used to the heel height you will be a-ok!! :okay: 



moshi_moshi said:


> yay!!!  can't wait!!  hopefully i'll be checking from my home computer and not work because we are getting massive amounts of snow here.... keeping my fingers crossed for a snow day



Oh, I love snow! But living in the desert, well, I don't get to see much of it! 



LVOEnyc said:


> of course, perfect!



Thank you! 



_Danielle_ said:


> the Bianca & LP's are perfect on you *jenay !*



Thank you, *Dani*!



chloe speaks said:


> Wait, so what is your current take on sizing for the Biancas? TTS instead of down 1/2 size? I hate the squished toe feeling too...after trying on a few pair (and pulling back from buying), i just get the feeling, it's got a narrow toebox and a wide heel...I still love them and will eventually get a pair.
> 
> AND I totally dig your new flannel ones! you rock them. I also love the LPs too - I certainly hope one of these days there is a nude that looks as nude on me as they do on you!



Ok, so my current take on sizing is that you must go a half size down - not TTS as I've been purchasing. Yes, the toe crunch is very irritating at first, but it's occurred to me that they will indeed stretch with wear. I actually just ordered a new pair of Biancas which are a half size down for me that I think are going to work out perfectly. I will definitely post some updates once they are here!

Aw thank you! I lurrrve the nude Lady Peeps!


----------



## missgiannina

did your vegas goodies get here today?


----------



## jenayb

I apologize for the lack of update - I've been home sick and have been unable to pick up the LV shoes from my office where I had them shipped! 

Until I go back to work and can get the new babies home, how about a very special, very amazing pair that the mail man brought to our home today???


----------



## jeshika

YES PLEAAASEEEEE 

 :couch:


----------



## jenayb

So I had been silently stalking a particular pair of shoes on eBay from a very lovely seller that I had purchased from prior. I watched these shoes and obsessed over them literally every single day for quite some time. Then, someone posted this picture in the I Spy thread, and I thought - my gosh, I can't take it anymore!







.......


----------



## yazziestarr




----------



## *MJ*

:couch:


----------



## missgiannina




----------



## ochie

:couch:


----------



## jenayb

I'll keep this brief, but let me just say that if you ever have the chance to pick up this particular colour, please do... 

Bianca 140 in Navy Suede


----------



## jenayb

*karwood*


----------



## misselizabeth22

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## bling*lover

Absolutely amazing Jenay, the color is gorgeous!


----------



## ct462

TDF congrats Jenay!!


----------



## *MJ*

Love 'em J!!! They look amazing on you!!! But then again, every shoe looks better when you put it on!!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, ladies.

*Mel*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Jenay* - You have got to stop killing me with your pics!  Just when I thought I could hold out on the Biancas until after my ban, you go and post those pics. Now I really want a pair even more .  I think I need to stay away from your thread in order to keep my sanity (and wallet) in check .


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinNerd said:


> *Jenay* - You have got to stop killing me with your pics!  Just when I thought I could hold out on the Biancas until after my ban, you go and post those pics. Now I really want a pair even more .  I think I need to stay away from your thread in order to keep my sanity (and wallet) in check .



 You are too cute. 

One pair wouldn't hurt, right...???


----------



## chloe speaks

I love them in Navy!


----------



## jenayb

chloe speaks said:


> I love them in Navy!



Aren't they lovely? 

... And the verdict is in: _Definitely_ a half size down.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

jenaywins said:


> You are too cute.
> 
> One pair wouldn't hurt, right...???



Haha, try telling that to DH.......  If only he loved shoes as much as I do it would be so much easier to convince him of that!


----------



## heatherB

They are so, so beautiful on you, *Jenay*. Congratulations on getting them! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## yazziestarr

them! the navy suede with the red sole tdf! i love the combination!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinNerd said:


> Haha, try telling that to DH.......  If only he loved shoes as much as I do it would be so much easier to convince him of that!



Girl, please. DBF hates my shoe obsession. Lately, though, I've been parting with pairs that don't fit right or that I just do not wear, so he's ok with a couple new pairs coming in. Maybe you could try that... Or at least tell DH you got rid of a couple?  



heatherB said:


> They are so, so beautiful on you, *Jenay*. Congratulations on getting them! I hope you feel better soon.





Thank you, darling.


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> them! the navy suede with the red sole tdf! i love the combination!



Aren't they just amazing? I can't believe I hesitated buying these. Drr!


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenay! Beyond fab!! Does any other styles come in navy blue suede?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Girl, please. DBF hates my shoe obsession. Lately, though, I've been parting with pairs that don't fit right or that I just do not wear, so he's ok with a couple new pairs coming in. Maybe you could try that... Or at least tell DH you got rid of a couple?



Awww, my BF hates my shoes too. i went on a binge recently and he opened the shoe closet and his eyes nearly popped out.  i'm slowly purging shoes that i don't wear though. gotta make the effort, right? 

and jenay... i said this before but OHHHMMMMMGGEEEEEEEEEEE, those navy biancas!!!!  hope you feel better soon! (can't wait for your pictures of the rest of your goodies!)


----------



## jeshika

RedBottomLover said:


> jenay! Beyond fab!! Does any other styles come in navy blue suede?



i have a pair of navy blue declics.


----------



## RedBottomLover

jeshika said:


> i have a pair of navy blue declics.


I definitely need the navy blue suede in my closet! Like now! It's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm back again!

Such a creeper. 

LOL

I love the Navy!!


----------



## fumi

Jenaywins, all your CLs are amazing! I just read through this whole thread and I love that each shoe is accompanied by a story!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lol!!! i was sort of hoping someone else got those so i would be put out of my misery! they look amazing on you J!!!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, ladies. 

*RedBottom*, I know that the Declic comes in navy, as *Jesh* mentioned, but I can't recall any other styles off the top of my head. 
The new Royal Blue is kind of similar... Maybe that is your best bet...??? 

*Liz* 

*fumi*, thank you! I love your avatar!! 

*Nerdy*


----------



## cts900

My, my, my.....I knew that Navy was delicious. I had no idea they were quite *THAT* amazing. Wowza!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> My, my, my.....I knew that Navy was delicious. I had no idea they were quite *THAT* amazing. Wowza!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> So this next pair has been on my wish list since, like, 1972, but I could never seem to locate a pair. In addition, the 150 heel height just seemed like too daunting a task. A good friend had listed hers on eBay, but I knew that deep down she didn't want to part with them, so I never jumped at them. Ehem - she and I are the same size. Wah!
> 
> Then one day, out of nowhere, these popped up on Barneys.com - what luck! I always give my business to my trusted SA, so I text him immediately and he located a pair at Madison. Well, you know how long it takes for Madison to ship...
> 
> I had these beauties shipped to my office so as not to alert DBF to my recent comings and goings...
> 
> We have a new "receptionist," if you will, who is a young boy - maybe about... 19? 20? I could see him coming down the hall with a package this afternoon. He stopped another guy in the hall who works with us and said quizzically, "Um, Barneys?" The other guy immediately pointed to me as I came sheepishly out of my office. Funny how people get to know you so well, right?
> 
> Lady Peep 150 Nude Patent



I love this story! Congrats on your 3 new pairs - you wear them so well! I am crazy jealous of your calves too. Can't wait to see your LV pairs, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> I love this story! Congrats on your 3 new pairs - you wear them so well! I am crazy jealous of your calves too. Can't wait to see your LV pairs, and I hope you feel better soon!



Aw thank you honey. 

And pfft - don't be jealous of my pathetic chicken legs!


----------



## karwood

The LP are fabulous  and the  blue Bianca look absolutely  perfect on you!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> The LP are fabulous  and the  blue Bianca look absolutely  perfect on you!



Thank you so very much... 

And ehem. Love your new avatar & signature.


----------



## 9distelle

Congrats for your new pairs, especially Lady Peeps!!!
We are shoe twins


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## carlinha

love the blue bianca *jenay*!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you for taking the time to drop by and look/leave some kind words!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thank you for taking the time to drop by and look/leave some kind words!



you're welcome!  it's my pleasure... i'm still waiting for the pik^3 official reveal... have they not arrived yet?!?!?!:tumbleweed:


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> you're welcome!  it's my pleasure... i'm still waiting for the pik^3 official reveal... have they not arrived yet?!?!?!:tumbleweed:



They actually were delivered on Wednesday. 

I had the pairs I bought in LV shipped to my office, as I'm never home to sign for anything. Well, wouldn't you know that I have been out sick since Tuesday and missed them, so they are sitting under a coworker's desk all this time! 

I have to go in to the office tomorrow, though, so they definitely will be coming home tomorrow afternoon! 

... Hehe. Pik^3!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> They actually were delivered on Wednesday.
> 
> I had the pairs I bought in LV shipped to my office, as I'm never home to sign for anything. Well, wouldn't you know that I have been out sick since Tuesday and missed them, so they are sitting under a coworker's desk all this time!
> 
> I have to go in to the office tomorrow, though, so they definitely will be coming home tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> ... Hehe. Pik^3!



Can't wait for your official reveal pics, *jenay*!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Jesh*


----------



## BijouBleu

That nude LP is so perfect with your skin tone 

The flannel biancas are gorgeous but the navy ones kicked their gorgeous butt . Lovely!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> That nude LP is so perfect with your skin tone
> 
> The flannel biancas are gorgeous but the navy ones kicked their gorgeous butt . Lovely!



Oh why thank you.  

Yes the navy Biancas.. I just can't say enough about them. They are perfection.


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> They actually were delivered on Wednesday.
> 
> I had the pairs I bought in LV shipped to my office, as I'm never home to sign for anything. Well, wouldn't you know that I have been out sick since Tuesday and missed them, so they are sitting under a coworker's desk all this time!
> 
> I have to go in to the office tomorrow, though, so they definitely will be coming home tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> ... Hehe. Pik^3!



oh no feel better!!! 

and i can't wait for the official reveal... i'm headed to LV in a few days, and i can't wait to see these babies in person too!


----------



## BijouBleu

I'm suck a dork, forgot to say - Feel better soon


----------



## BattyBugs

I hope you feel better, Jenay. So...where are the photos of the Pik cubed?


----------



## clothingguru

Cant wait to see!!!!! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## BlondeBarbie

WOW! Those navy biancas are absolutely TDF!!


----------



## NANI1972

Tsk Tsk! Someone has been awful naughty lately.....and I love it! Jenay you have purchased some really great shoes lately! Love the navy binacas. Looking forward to more.

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

jenaywins said:


> Girl, please. DBF hates my shoe obsession. Lately, though, I've been parting with pairs that don't fit right or that I just do not wear, so he's ok with a couple new pairs coming in. Maybe you could try that... Or at least tell DH you got rid of a couple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, darling.



Whoops, I just realized I never replied to you :shame:.  I always have such a hard time parting with any pairs and he knows that!  But, I think I'm going to try to slip them in with a "oh, I found a great deal on ebay" line .  That usually seems to work when I find a pair I can't live without!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> oh no feel better!!!
> 
> and i can't wait for the official reveal... i'm headed to LV in a few days, and i can't wait to see these babies in person too!


 
Thank you so much! Have fun in Vegas and bring back some goodies! 



BijouBleu said:


> I'm suck a dork, forgot to say - Feel better soon


 


BattyBugs said:


> I hope you feel better, Jenay. So...where are the photos of the Pik cubed?


 
Aw thank you, ladies. 

Pik^3 shall debut tonight. I'm back at the office and there is a package for meeeeeee under my desk! :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Cant wait to see!!!!! Hope you feel better soon


 
Thank you, love bug!  



BlondeBarbie said:


> WOW! Those navy biancas are absolutely TDF!!


 
They certainly are dreamy! I'm so lucky to have found them - and from such a lovely seller, too!  



NANI1972 said:


> Tsk Tsk! Someone has been awful naughty lately.....and I love it! Jenay you have purchased some really great shoes lately! Love the navy binacas. Looking forward to more.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.


 
I know, right? I have been super bad...  



LouboutinNerd said:


> Whoops, I just realized I never replied to you :shame:. I always have such a hard time parting with any pairs and he knows that! But, I think I'm going to try to slip them in with a "oh, I found a great deal on ebay" line . That usually seems to work when I find a pair I can't live without!


 
Heh! DBF knows better than to believe the eBay story. He now knows to check the bottoms of my shoes for wear. Smart cookie, that one!


----------



## calisurf

Another LP!  Hehe!  Aren't they addicting!

Congrats on all the beautiful new shoes!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Cali*


----------



## jenayb

They're here, finally!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## clothingguru

Oh gooodiiie!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

So as most of you know, *Melia* and I recently had a fun Vegas getaway! Basically the moment I got there, it was on our list to go to the boutique - especially after she informed me that a particular style was in stock that I had on my radar. When we got to the boutique, I had the SA pull my size and - LOVE - love love at first sight! Lurrrrve at first sight, I would go so far to say! I didn't expect to come home with the black, but as it turns out I love it even more than the nude colourway... Which I will be buying as well. 

Pik Pik Pik AKA Pik^3 120


----------



## jeshika

oh jenay, the pik^3s are so AWESOME!!!!!!!!  they look so FIERCE on you!!!!!
can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## clothingguru

LOVE the pik cubed on you!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

So this next pair was a bit of an impulse purchase; I had only planned on picking up the Pik^3, no pun intended. When I was purchasing the Pik^3, there was one lone beautiful shoe sitting on the counter; I couldn't stop eyeing it. I asked the SA for the mate, tried them on and... Drat. A tiny bit too tight. I took them off and left back to the room with Melia. Well, poor Melia... All I could talk and think about that entire night was that pair of shoes. Yes, I had the Pik^3, and yes they were gorgeous..... But I just couldn't get that other pair out of my brainz! So the next day, perhaps out of sheer exasperation of me not shutting up, Melia suggested we go back to the boutique and try on the other pair again. Ok. So we did... And I did....  

Lucifer Bow 100 in Beige


----------



## clothingguru

OOOOH the lucifer bow in beige is my FAVorite !!!! Love it on you!!!


----------



## jenayb

This final pair was a complete and total shock - for me, Melia, and the beautiful store manager who put up with me trying on every pair of shoes in the store. I think we were there for about 3 hours. Mojgan, the store manager, is an absolute doll and I recommend her to anyone who has the chance to shop at the LV boutique. 

That said... I decided that I needed a third pair, and it looked like the nude patent VP was going to be it. Melia convinced me that it was an absolute staple and a fitting replacement for my nude Bianca which sadly had gone unworn as I bought it in the wrong size.  So we tried on new styles, admired some very HTF styles that were hidden away in the back, gossiped, and just had a great time in general. I decided to take one more look at all of the exotics prior to making my final purchases and leaving. In one of the bottom cubby holes, one of my silent HGs sat. I couldn't believe my eyes. I picked it up and asked the other SA if she could kindly pull this shoe in a size 38. She came back and said they only had a 41 and a 36.  The display shoe was a size 37.5 and would never fit me, so I put it back and walked around the store some more. Then I thought, eff it. I can always check eBay and I just want to see what these look like on. So I put on the 37.5... 







The shoe fit!! The SA brought out the other and, while they are a little tight in the toe box, they both fit me! I was sold. I am so very luck to have been able to buy this shoe, and I cannot believe it's been sitting at the boutique all this time. I can't believe it's part of my collection! And it must be said that it makes me shoe twins with one of my favourites, *karwood*. So without further ado & rambling...

Roma Python Bianca 140


----------



## jenayb

Spy shot from the boutique


----------



## bling*lover

WOW WOW WOW, what can I say, they are all amazing pairs, love your pik^3 they are awesome and look fab on you! Those pythons are stunning, the color is gorgeous and of course looks great on you, and lucifer's are awesome and the beige goes really well with your skin tone! GORGEOUS all of them, congrats hun!


----------



## ochie

Congrats! They are all TDF!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, love all three, but esp the python Bianca! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Oh, why thank you lovely ladies.


----------



## carlinha

omg amazing pairs *jenay*!!!  i don't know which i love the most, cuz all three pairs look amazing on you!!!  congrats!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you so much, dear!


----------



## Akalyah

OMG Jenay
OMG!!!


----------



## Akalyah

Python Bianca's
*drooling*


----------



## missgiannina

OMG those biancas are seriously  TDF congrats on finding them!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hehe thanks girls.  I was so very lucky to find them - and in a size that works for me!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> So as most of you know, *Melia* and I recently had a fun Vegas getaway! Basically the moment I got there, it was on our list to go to the boutique - especially after she informed me that a particular style was in stock that I had on my radar. When we got to the boutique, I had the SA pull my size and - LOVE - love love at first sight! Lurrrrve at first sight, I would go so far to say! I didn't expect to come home with the black, but as it turns out I love it even more than the nude colourway... Which I will be buying as well.
> 
> Pik Pik Pik AKA Pik^3 120



it's a good thing i tried them on before you got there...  i had to prime them for you  and let them know they weren't going to be living in vegas much longer...  besides, if i didn't, that snooty SA probably would have told you they didn't have them or that they wouldn't fit you...  smh...


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> So this next pair was a bit of an impulse purchase; I had only planned on picking up the Pik^3, no pun intended. When I was purchasing the Pik^3, there was one lone beautiful shoe sitting on the counter; I couldn't stop eyeing it. I asked the SA for the mate, tried them on and... Drat. A tiny bit too tight. I took them off and left back to the room with Melia. Well, *poor Melia*... All I could talk and think about that entire night was that pair of shoes. Yes, I had the Pik^3, and yes they were gorgeous..... But I just couldn't get that other pair out of my brainz! So the next day, perhaps out of sheer exasperation of me not shutting up, Melia suggested we go back to the boutique and try on the other pair again. Ok. So we did... And I did....
> 
> Lucifer Bow 100 in Beige





poor me?!?  lol...  puh-lease!!!  i mean...  i _could_ have told you to shut up about them 



they look amazing!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Great gawd oh mighty! I don't know how much of this I can take! Fabulous finds Jenay! Of course I knew what the LV purchases were already but it's always the modeling shots that are the icing on the cake.


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> it's a good thing i tried them on before you got there...  i had to prime them for you  and let them know they weren't going to be living in vegas much longer...  besides, if i didn't, that snooty SA probably would have told you they didn't have them or that they wouldn't fit you...  smh...



Ugh. She surely was a nasty one, wasn't she?  



melialuvs2shop said:


> poor me?!?  lol...  puh-lease!!!  i mean...  i _could_ have told you to shut up about them
> 
> 
> 
> they look amazing!!!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Great gawd oh mighty! I don't know how much of this I can take! Fabulous finds Jenay! Of course I knew what the LV purchases were already but it's always the modeling shots that are the icing on the cake.



Aw thank you *Nans*. Thank goodness I had you to send spy shots to! A second opinion never hurts! :ninja:


----------



## ceseeber

holy moly what a haul!!!

I really love the Biancas, so unique and sexy, congratulations on a collection that's growing to be a huge collection.


----------



## jenayb

^  Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## BijouBleu

OMG Jenay!!! Those Pik^3 are , then the lucifer bow  and oh those exotic biancas . Yup, that all made sense right? Off to fan myself. Dude! You need disclaimers on your posts LOL!!


----------



## jenayb

^^  Thanks love!


----------



## misselizabeth22

GLORIOUS!!!!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> GLORIOUS!!!!


----------



## stilly

*jenay* - All 3 pairs are just gorgeous on you!!!
All your buys are just beautiful!!!


----------



## ct462

OMGahhh Jenay, I haven't been on for like a day and you have THREE new additions?!?!? All fabulous!!! I think I'm really starting to dig the pik cubed!! 

and did I say congrats on your HG's?


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, *stilly*! 

*ct*, thank you! Again, I'm so very lucky!


----------



## PyAri

Oh my god my screen just exploded!!! What a haul! I love them all and the stories behind them. I can't believe you fit the 37.5 Bianca but I'm sure as hell glad you did because those were just too beautiful to leave behind in Vegas. I can't pick a favorite but I think the lucifers are calling out to me. I swear, you and nude are made for each other. Congrats Jenay, great stuff!!


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> Oh my god my screen just exploded!!! What a haul! I love them all and the stories behind them. I can't believe you fit the 37.5 Bianca but I'm sure as hell glad you did because those were just too beautiful to leave behind in Vegas. I can't pick a favorite but I think the lucifers are calling out to me. I swear, you and nude are made for each other. Congrats Jenay, great stuff!!



Hehe *PyAri* you are too sweet. 

Can you believe it? A 37.5!!!  They are a bit tight, but who cares, right? It's amazing that they fit... I've never been able to squeeze into a 37.5 in any style except *Nerdy's* Lucifer Box 120s which she was kind enough to let me try on and die in after 5 steps. I really lucked out with the Romas! 

And aren't the beige Lucifers just the most!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on your navy suede Biancas and each and every one of your Vegas additions!  You rock the Pik x3 and Lucifer Bow like no other!  You know, I'm not entirely too surprised that you fit a smaller size in the Roma Biancas. The Biancas are a style you can get away with sizing down, so it's great that you were able to take them home with you.


----------



## jenayb

^ Oh, hi! I just stopped by your thread! 

Thank you for the kind words. I never knew that I could size down *that* much with the Bianca, but I'm so very glad it worked out!


----------



## meltdown_ice

oh jenay, you wear the biancas and peeps so beautifully! love the blue suede and the roma biancas oh and the pik3


----------



## 9distelle

jenaywins said:


> So as most of you know, *Melia* and I recently had a fun Vegas getaway! Basically the moment I got there, it was on our list to go to the boutique - especially after she informed me that a particular style was in stock that I had on my radar. When we got to the boutique, I had the SA pull my size and - LOVE - love love at first sight! Lurrrrve at first sight, I would go so far to say! I didn't expect to come home with the black, but as it turns out I love it even more than the nude colourway... Which I will be buying as well.
> 
> Pik Pik Pik AKA Pik^3 120


Fabulous!!!!!Congrats!!!
May I ask you what's the beautiful nail polish that you wear?


----------



## clothingguru

The python banana's are stunning on you as well! Congrats on them all!  WHAT A HAUL!!!


----------



## Star86doll

Wow amazinggg! love your python biancas, lucifer bow and pik3!! I was going to get pik3 in nude but after see your black ones and now I want black! Congrats!


----------



## chloe speaks

Beautiful pairs - that Roma Bianca is TDF!


----------



## bornfree

congrats *jenay* - shoe twins with the roma python roma. Isnt it just gorgeous IRL... and love the lucifer bow too... and the pik^3 looks great on you. great haul


----------



## jenayb

meltdown_ice said:


> oh jenay, you wear the biancas and peeps so beautifully! love the blue suede and the roma biancas oh and the pik3


 
Thank you!! I think the Bianca has become my favourite style! 



9distelle said:


> Fabulous!!!!!Congrats!!!
> May I ask you what's the beautiful nail polish that you wear?


 
Hmm. Ah! It's coincidentally called "Never Enough Shoes" by OPI for Sephora. 



clothingguru said:


> The python banana's are stunning on you as well! Congrats on them all!  WHAT A HAUL!!!


 
Aw thanks CG! 



Star86doll said:


> Wow amazinggg! love your python biancas, lucifer bow and pik3!! I was going to get pik3 in nude but after see your black ones and now I want black! Congrats!


 
The black is definitely a closet stunner!! You wouldn't realize how beautiful they are until you see them on! 



chloe speaks said:


> Beautiful pairs - that Roma Bianca is TDF!


 
Thank you... Gotta love it!! 



bornfree said:


> congrats *jenay* - shoe twins with the roma python roma. Isnt it just gorgeous IRL... and love the lucifer bow too... and the pik^3 looks great on you. great haul


 
Ooh that makes three of us on here that I know of who have the Roma! Definitely underrated, IMO!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*jenay* - Wow!  You sure know how to do a update!!  All three are amazing, but since I'm such a sucker for exotics, those biancas are my favs!  They look beautiful on you!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinNerd said:


> *jenay* - Wow! You sure know how to do a update!! All three are amazing, but since I'm such a sucker for exotics, those biancas are my favs! They look beautiful on you!


 
Thank you!  

I've been taking stock of what I have and purging what doesn't fit me & what I just don't wear, so along with that comes wonderful updates and additions!


----------



## *MJ*

HOLY COW!!! What fabulous additions!!! The Pik3 are to die for!! And the Lucifers are so fierce!! I want!! And the Roma Python Bianca is one of the most beautiful shoes I've ever seen!! I die!!!!  

Congrats my friend!!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ*


----------



## cts900

They are all _breathtaking_.  The Roma Pyhton leaves me speechless.  You have fabulous taste, my dear!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> They are all _breathtaking_.  The Roma Pyhton leaves me speechless.  You have fabulous taste, my dear!



Thanks, sister!


----------



## Dessye

I said it once (in the other thread) and I'll say it again:

The Roma python bianca! The Pik^3! The Lucifer bow!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I said it once (in the other thread) and I'll say it again:
> 
> The Roma python bianca! The Pik^3! The Lucifer bow!



Hehe, thanks *Dessye*.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love your new additions, Jenay. The color of the python is TDF!


----------



## PyAri

jenaywins said:


> Hehe *PyAri* you are too sweet.
> 
> Can you believe it? A 37.5!!!  They are a bit tight, but who cares, right? It's amazing that they fit... I've never been able to squeeze into a 37.5 in any style except *Nerdy's* Lucifer Box 120s which she was kind enough to let me try on and die in after 5 steps. I really lucked out with the Romas!
> 
> And aren't the beige Lucifers just the most!


Yes, that is just too awesome! That means you just might fit my BP Biancas which are 37.5. If I ever get an opportunity to meet you I'm bringing them with, if you let me try your Romas. They are just tooooo beautiful!

I came in here to tell you that for the past xxx months I've been reading your name as jenaytwins. DO NOT ask me where I was getting the t from. My mind must have been magically putting in the t in there. It wasn't until today I read someone in another thread refer to you as jenayw that I stopped and was like why are they calling her that, where's the t and then had an OH! moment. LOL. Okay, I'm done.


----------



## erinmiyu

look at your ninja shoe work, *jenay*! the new additions are fabulous! i loooove the lucifer bows especially.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I love your new additions, Jenay. The color of the python is TDF!


 
Aw, thank you, little bat! 



PyAri said:


> Yes, that is just too awesome! That means you just might fit my BP Biancas which are 37.5. If I ever get an opportunity to meet you I'm bringing them with, if you let me try your Romas. They are just tooooo beautiful!
> 
> I came in here to tell you that for the past xxx months I've been reading your name as jenaytwins. DO NOT ask me where I was getting the t from. My mind must have been magically putting in the t in there. It wasn't until today I read someone in another thread refer to you as jenayw that I stopped and was like why are they calling her that, where's the t and then had an OH! moment. LOL. Okay, I'm done.


 
BP Biancas, um, yes please!! I will gladly let you try my Romas!! 

:lolots: jenayTwins!! Hehe!! Like the jenay twins!!!  



erinmiyu said:


> look at your ninja shoe work, *jenay*! the new additions are fabulous! i loooove the lucifer bows especially.


 
:ninja:

Hehe, thank you, *erin! *It's always so nice to see you pop in.


----------



## karwood

Helloooo, shoe twin!  Love those Roma Python Bianca on you! These are one those shoes that everyone has to see IRL. The colors on the skin is truly spectacular! I love the Pik x3 and the Lucifer Bow on you as well . Much congrats on all your beautiful new additions!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Helloooo, shoe twin!  Love those Roma Python Bianca on you! These are one those shoes that everyone has to see IRL. The color on the skin is truly spectacular! I love the Pik x3 and the Lucifer Bow on you as well . Much congrats on all your beautiful new additions!


 
 Oh thank you! 

You are so right. Photos just cannot do the Romas justice!! I can't wait to wear them, but it's so cold and windy here right now that I had to pull out de boots today!


----------



## erinmiyu

jenaywins said:


> Aw, thank you, little bat!
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> Hehe, thank you, *erin! *It's always so nice to see you pop in.


aww, you are sweet. i've been in hibernation as i'm trying ever-so-hard not to buy and this forum is like one giant billboard of "BUY ME NOW" for my nonexistent backbone


----------



## RedBottomLover

*jenay* they're all just TDF! the Bianca is just... no words...


----------



## jenayb

A couple of quick new additions...  

Panier 140 - a complete and utter surprise! When Barneys first got this shoe in, I hated it with every fiber of my being.. Hate, hate, hate! I poo-pooed this shoe for the longest time and then almost missed it when I finally came to my senses a couple weeks ago. My wonderful SA ordered the *last* size in the company for me from BH, although it's a little big on me.  Word to the wise... Size down in these beauties!


----------



## jenayb

These next ones were an unexpected eBay purchase. I stalked these and stalked these, put in offer after offer, but it just didn't seem like the seller was wanting to sell to me. 

Finally, I emailed the seller and asked exactly what she wanted for them. She told me, and I immediately put in a best offer - which she accepted - and they were mine! I really love these in person... 

Burgundy Eel Altadama


----------



## jenayb

Ok, seriously... When you're wrong, you're wrong - and I was wrong about this style. 

Literally _everyone_ I know - on tPF and off tPF - wants and is obsessed with these shoes. Since they were released, I've always been of the opinion that they are overrated and dumb-looking! They were just never for me, and I never planned on buying them. Well, I was totally incorrect. When I tried on the beige version of these at a recent NM trunk show, I started to come around. Then, I tried on the royal blue suede version at the LV boutique... And started to warm up to this style even more! By the time my Barneys SA text me to say he was automatically going to hold my size when these came in, I was really starting to feel this shoe! Although, I wasn't completely sold. I figured that I would wait for him to text me that this style had come in, try it on, and more than likely just pass on it. Boy was I wrong when I finally tried this on in the black nappa today!

I hate to be a bandwagon fan, but I'm jumping on!



Madame Butterfly Bootie


----------



## NANI1972

OK seriously you are killling me with all these new additions lately! I know what you mean about the MBB bootie, I thought these were so ri-dic-u-lous when they first came out. Now I am really rethinking my position on these. We would have been shoe twins on the eel AD if I didn't sell mine!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> OK seriously you are killling me with all these new additions lately! I know what you mean about the MBB bootie, I thought these were so ri-dic-u-lous when they first came out. Now I am really rethinking my position on these. We would have been shoe twins on the eel AD if I didn't sell mine!



Thanks, sweetheart!  

It seems like all these wonderful pairs just keep finding their way into my cabinet - I am literally running out of room!  ... Much to DBF's dismay, heh! 

I honestly recommend the MBB. When *carlinha* was talking recently about the comfort level of this particular style, I thought... No way. They can't be comfortable - they're 150s! Um, let me tell you what, she was completely and totally right!! They are super comfortable and are just adorable IRL... The black nappa is FIERCE and you better get you some!!  

Aw well, we were almost shoe twins, and that counts right??


----------



## missgiannina

congrats on your new additions ...mod pics please


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you! Mod pics to come!! :okay:


----------



## erinmiyu

love them!!! hey curiously, what's the difference between panier and praia? 

MBB 4-ev-er. i love them so much, i have a sneaking suspicion i would not be able to walk in them. (as i've tried on LP and couldn't)


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, I didn't know you picked up so many new ones! I love the MBBs, of course, but those ADs are gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

*JE-NAY-NAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*























WELL IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (i wouldn't lie to anyone about the MBB...)

WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!

(the AD and wedges are great too, but you know my heart is with the MBB )

now where are the modeling pics?!?!??!?!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Omg woman!!!!


----------



## heatherB

erinmiyu said:


> love them!!! hey curiously, what's the difference between panier and praia?
> 
> MBB 4-ev-er. i love them so much, i have a sneaking suspicion i would not be able to walk in them. (as i've tried on LP and couldn't)


 
Not Jenay, but Panier is Praia without the platform.


----------



## heatherB

Congrat's on the new editions, *Jenay*! I can't wait for the mod pics.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Um as Martin Payne said to Gina...."damn girl"!!!!   You've been doing some WORK! Lol.  I love your Roma Bianca's and the Paniers (I have a deep and abiding love for CL wedges ) Of course the MBB are fab, but that goes without saying.


----------



## crystalhowlett

so cute!!!!


carlinha said:


> *JE-NAY-NAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (i wouldn't lie to anyone about the MBB...)
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (the AD and wedges are great too, but you know my heart is with the MBB )
> 
> now where are the modeling pics?!?!??!?!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

:rockettes:


jenaywins said:


> Ok, seriously... When you're wrong, you're wrong - and I was wrong about this style.
> 
> Literally _everyone_ I know - on tPF and off tPF - wants and is obsessed with these shoes. Since they were released, I've always been of the opinion that they are overrated and dumb-looking! They were just never for me, and I never planned on buying them. Well, I was totally incorrect. When I tried on the beige version of these at a recent NM trunk show, I started to come around. Then, I tried on the royal blue suede version at the LV boutique... And started to warm up to this style even more! By the time my Barneys SA text me to say he was automatically going to hold my size when these came in, I was really starting to feel this shoe! Although, I wasn't completely sold. I figured that I would wait for him to text me that this style had come in, try it on, and more than likely just pass on it. Boy was I wrong when I finally tried this on in the black nappa today!
> 
> I hate to be a bandwagon fan, but I'm jumping on!
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie


----------



## *MJ*

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! Love them all!!! Especially the MBB!!!!


----------



## kett

Awesome additions!!!! So glad you came around to the MBB cause they are GORGEOUS


----------



## BijouBleu

Ha Ha! So so so glad you got the MBB !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was totally going to PM you about getting them............just in case  and selling them if you didn't like them. I don't have mine yet but I know we felt the same way and I finally caved when I saw the black suede. I told myself if I still not in love then I'd sell them, but having tried them on, I'm pretty sure I will not be selling anything. 

Love the eel altadamas, mod pics, mod pics 

I had a funny conversation with a guy at Bergdorf's, he said for higher pitch shoes (does that make sense?) to generally size down. He then proceeded to talk up the merits of "going bare" in my CL. I got off the phone and laughed as I thought about the fact that I had that had a long and detailed conversation about going bare (no hose/tights) with a man who hadn't even bought me a steak dinner yet . Back on topic, can't wait to see you rock those praias?!


----------



## Dessye

Hooray, *Jenay*!!! Lookin' forward to modeling pics!!


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> love them!!! hey curiously, what's the difference between panier and praia?
> 
> MBB 4-ev-er. i love them so much, i have a sneaking suspicion i would not be able to walk in them. (as i've tried on LP and couldn't)



Yep! As said, the Panier is 120 (no platform) and the Praia is the 140 (platform.) 

I promise... You would. The MBB is surprisingly comfortable and easy to walk in. How this shoe is a 150, I have no clue because it's great!! 



aoqtpi said:


> Wow, I didn't know you picked up so many new ones! I love the MBBs, of course, but those ADs are gorgeous!



Yes, I was a bit of a naughty bird..... 



carlinha said:


> *JE-NAY-NAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (i wouldn't lie to anyone about the MBB...)
> 
> WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (the AD and wedges are great too, but you know my heart is with the MBB )
> 
> now where are the modeling pics?!?!??!?!!!!



Hehehe! Thank you! You're one of the reasons I finally pulled the trigger on the MBB! They certainly are very special!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Omg woman!!!!



Hehe! 



heatherB said:


> Congrat's on the new editions, *Jenay*! I can't wait for the mod pics.



Thank you, love!!! 



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Um as Martin Payne said to Gina...."damn girl"!!!!   You've been doing some WORK! Lol.  I love your Roma Bianca's and the Paniers (I have a deep and abiding love for CL wedges ) Of course the MBB are fab, but that goes without saying.



Lol! Thank you so much! 



*MJ* said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! Love them all!!! Especially the MBB!!!!



Aw thanks Mel!! 



kett said:


> Awesome additions!!!! So glad you came around to the MBB cause they are GORGEOUS



I'm glad I came around, too! I can't believe I waited sooooo long! 



BijouBleu said:


> Ha Ha! So so so glad you got the MBB !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was totally going to PM you about getting them............just in case  and selling them if you didn't like them. I don't have mine yet but I know we felt the same way and I finally caved when I saw the black suede. I told myself if I still not in love then I'd sell them, but having tried them on, I'm pretty sure I will not be selling anything.
> 
> Love the eel altadamas, mod pics, mod pics
> 
> I had a funny conversation with a guy at Bergdorf's, he said for higher pitch shoes (does that make sense?) to generally size down. He then proceeded to talk up the merits of "going bare" in my CL. I got off the phone and laughed as I thought about the fact that I had that had a long and detailed conversation about going bare (no hose/tights) with a man who hadn't even bought me a steak dinner yet . Back on topic, can't wait to see you rock those praias?!



LOL! That is so funny - he is right, too! I took mine TTS and potentially could have even gone down a half size!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Hooray, *Jenay*!!! Lookin' forward to modeling pics!!



Definitely - mod pics to come!!


----------



## Akalyah

*deep sighs*
WOW!!! 
freaking great additions


----------



## jenayb

^^  Thanks, doll!


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats jenay...l your eel AD and MBB (finally )


----------



## jenayb

^ Lol, finally is right.

Thank you!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on your additions *jenay*!  The eel ADs are fab!  And, you made the right choice with the black nappa MBB.  I think of all the colorways, the black nappa is the best for you.  I wasn't sold by your spy pics of the beige nappa or royal blue suede.  You can't go wrong with basic black in a not so basic bootie.  Looking forward to the modeling pics of all your new babies.


----------



## ceseeber

go big or go home,, should be the motto of you collection. What great additions! I would be especially interested to see modeling pics of the Praia. ANd the MBB are to die for and the eel Altadamas are just lovely!


----------



## Faraasha

Yaaaaay! Jenay Congrats on all your shoes but I have to admit Im so glad you've fallen for the MBB too!!... 

I am now more convinced than ever that the MBB is literally without a doubt made of magic!... How we've all fallen in love with this shoe! 

Congrats again!!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on your additions *jenay*! The eel ADs are fab! And, you made the right choice with the black nappa MBB. I think of all the colorways, the black nappa is the best for you. I wasn't sold by your spy pics of the beige nappa or royal blue suede. You can't go wrong with basic black in a not so basic bootie. Looking forward to the modeling pics of all your new babies.


 
*Lav! *

Thank you, and I totally agree!! The framboise looks amazing on a lot of other ladies like *CG*, and *karwood *totally rocks the beige but.... I think the black nappa just is more... me! 



ceseeber said:


> go big or go home,, should be the motto of you collection. What great additions! I would be especially interested to see modeling pics of the Praia. ANd the MBB are to die for and the eel Altadamas are just lovely!


 
Hehe!  Thank you... Such kind words. 

I'll try to get some modeling shots up today after work! 



Faraasha said:


> Yaaaaay! Jenay Congrats on all your shoes but I have to admit Im so glad you've fallen for the MBB too!!...
> 
> I am now more convinced than ever that the MBB is literally without a doubt made of magic!... How we've all fallen in love with this shoe!
> 
> Congrats again!!


 
Thank you so much!  It's true... There really *is* a certain something about the MBB. I can't put my finger on it, but it's there without a doubt!


----------



## PyAri

Jenay!!! Love the new additions.  My fav is the MBB.  I am honored to be your shoe twin.  Now post mod pics!


----------



## karwood

Welcome to the MBB Club!!! I'm glad you _finally_ pulled the trigger. Not only are the MBB sooo fab, they are also the MOST comfiest 150 booties on this planet! 

Congrats on the Eel AD, another one of my classic favs, and the praias!


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> Jenay!!! Love the new additions. My fav is the MBB. I am honored to be your shoe twin. Now post mod pics!


 
*PyAri*  



karwood said:


> Welcome to the MBB Club!!! I'm glad you _finally_ pulled the trigger. Not only are the MBB sooo fab, they are also the MOST comfiest 150 booties on this planet!
> 
> Congrats on the Eel AD, another one of my classic favs, and the praias!


 
Lol, right!? Geez it only took me about a year to make the decision!  

And thank you, I love the eel AD even more than I thought I would!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations on the new additions, Jenay. I so totally love the look of the MBB. My problem is that I still haven't practiced enough to be able to manage a 100 without platform, or 120 with. No way will 150 be in my range for a long time.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations on the new additions, Jenay. I so totally love the look of the MBB. My problem is that I still haven't practiced enough to be able to manage a 100 without platform, or 120 with. No way will 150 be in my range for a long time.


 
Thanks, little bat!

Honestly... You would be just fine. The platform on the MBB is large enough that it doesn't really feel like you're walking on much of a heel at all. I swear!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am always tardy for the party....gorgeous new additions!  I cannot keep up with you woman!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> I am always tardy for the party....gorgeous new additions! I cannot keep up with you woman!


 
*Duke *


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Ok, seriously... When you're wrong, you're wrong - and I was wrong about this style.
> 
> Literally _everyone_ I know - on tPF and off tPF - wants and is obsessed with these shoes. Since they were released, I've always been of the opinion that they are overrated and dumb-looking! They were just never for me, and I never planned on buying them. Well, I was totally incorrect. When I tried on the beige version of these at a recent NM trunk show, I started to come around. Then, I tried on the royal blue suede version at the LV boutique... And started to warm up to this style even more! By the time my Barneys SA text me to say he was automatically going to hold my size when these came in, I was really starting to feel this shoe! Although, I wasn't completely sold. I figured that I would wait for him to text me that this style had come in, try it on, and more than likely just pass on it. Boy was I wrong when I finally tried this on in the black nappa today!
> 
> I hate to be a bandwagon fan, but I'm jumping on!
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie



YAY *jenay*!!!!!!!!!!  those are beautiful. may we please have some modeling pictures pretty pretty pretty please, shoe twin many times over


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> YAY *jenay*!!!!!!!!!!  those are beautiful. may we please have some modeling pictures pretty pretty pretty please, shoe twin many times over



Tonight. I promise!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay- *so glad you got the MBBs, you will love wearing them I promise! The eel ADs are gorgeous too!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, *dezy*!! I'm glad I finally gave in to temptation, too!


----------



## **shoelover**

awesome new additions! the MBB's are  Congrats..Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## cagla

Congrats on the MBBs jenay!!!! Shoe twins 

I realise how much a need leopard when ever I see your avatar 

Guess I'll have to wait for Fall


----------



## jenayb

**shoelover** said:


> awesome new additions! the MBB's are  Congrats..Can't wait to see modeling pics!



Thank you sweetie!!  



cagla said:


> Congrats on the MBBs jenay!!!! Shoe twins
> 
> I realise how much a need leopard when ever I see your avatar
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait for Fall



Girl, it was a heck of an adventure that led to me finally having the shoes in my avatar, but they are well-worth it. Everyone needs a little leopard in their life. 

And shoe twins on the MBB? For sure! I'm honored!!


----------



## jenayb

As promised, some gratuitous/crappy modeling pics!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb

And now.... drum roll please.


----------



## cagla

They all look TDF on your 

Congrats again hun 

P.s love the jeans, i'm a sucker for anything with studs or zips


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you! 

These are actually my favourite jeans! I have such pathetic, tiny chicken legs that only the skinniest of skinny jeans actually look the way they should on me - these seem to fit the bill. 

Sigh. I really love the wedges but I feel like they overpower my pitiful little legs...


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Wow, all are gorgeous!!!  The MBBs were made for your feet!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> Wow, all are gorgeous!!!  The MBBs were made for your feet!!!!



Thank you, doll!


----------



## cagla

I actually really like the wedges on you, I wasn't sure when I saw them in Selfridges today but after these pics I may be in abit of trouble....

They'll look great with a loose fitting t-shirt and some leggings/jeans


----------



## jenayb

^^ True! Thanks again!

If they have a full size run at Selfridges, I'd snag them if I were you. They're essentially sold out in the US. The ones I'm wearing are a 39, and I desperately need a 38 but can't get that size anywhere.


----------



## cagla

jenaywins said:


> ^^ True! Thanks again!
> 
> If they have a full size run at Selfridges, I'd snag them if I were you. They're essentially sold out in the US. The ones I'm wearing are a 39, and I desperately need a 38 but can't get that size anywhere.



I'll probably need a 38 as well, I think were the same size according to your wishlist.

BUT I need to stop, have a list as long as my arm


----------



## jenayb

^^ Meh. What's one more pair between friends, right?


----------



## cagla

LOL I will so tell DBF "jenaywins made me do it" if he finds out.

Reminder - Paris, Spike Pigalle 120


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol!


----------



## Faraasha

Yaaaay! Jenay the look great on you!... Seriously the MBB was made for you!! And i honestly never likeed wedges but yours look amazing on you!


----------



## *MJ*

Love them both girl!! They both look amazing on you!! I told you you needed the MBB!


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> Yaaaay! Jenay the look great on you!... Seriously the MBB was made for you!! And i honestly never likeed wedges but yours look amazing on you!



Oh thank you, shoe twin!  



*MJ* said:


> Love them both girl!! They both look amazing on you!! I told you you needed the MBB!





Thanks, love bug. You were soooo right. When I saw yours, that was the last straw - had to have them!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

I seriously have MBB envy, they look just perfect on you. The eel are ah-mazing! The praia, I love the black against your skin colour.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Oh thank you!


----------



## *MJ*

I'm honored to have helped you into the lovely MBB's!! 

And you really rock them!! They look totally hot with your skinny jeans!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hehe, thanks love!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Jenay* the MBBs look so damn hotttt on you !!!  congrats on your new additions babe!


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *Jenay* the MBBs look so damn hotttt on you !!!  congrats on your new additions babe!



Thanks, sweet pea! 

Now to add the elusive Quepi...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, sweet pea!
> 
> Now to add the elusive Quepi...




yes yes yes ! I want a pair too :ninja: lol


----------



## _Danielle_

You have some stunning new additions *Jenay* !!


----------



## jenayb

_Danielle_ said:


> You have some stunning new additions *Jenay* !!



Thank you!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Beautiful!  I love all your new additions!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ooh la la  MADAME BUTTERFLY BOOTYs look great on you! long time before anyone lets you off the hook missy! Love the AD's and wedges as well, you certainly have been a very busy chicka dee.



jenaywins said:


> And now.... drum roll please.


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*, the MBBs are gorgeous on you!!! i'm so glad u came over to the dark (mbb) side!

the eel and the wedges look great too!  great new additions!


----------



## calisurf

Love the Praia!  AD is solid.  And the MBB!!!  Yowzers!


----------



## jmcadon

Very pretty collection!


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> Ooh la la  MADAME BUTTERFLY BOOTYs look great on you! long time before anyone lets you off the hook missy! Love the AD's and wedges as well, you certainly have been a very busy chicka dee.



Hehe! Thanks so much!!!  

I have been very busy on recent purchases, but darnit I still need your avatar in my life!! Why I haven't ordered them yet, I'll never know.... 



jeshika said:


> *jenay*, the MBBs are gorgeous on you!!! i'm so glad u came over to the dark (mbb) side!
> 
> the eel and the wedges look great too!  great new additions!



Jesh, seriously. I should have given in the moment the MBB became available!! 



calisurf said:


> Love the Praia!  AD is solid.  And the MBB!!!  Yowzers!



Aw thanks, doll! 



jmcadon said:


> Very pretty collection!



Thank you! It has definitely been a work in progress, but I'm very happy with where I'm at now! I don't think that I have a single pair that I'd be willing to part with at this point, so that's always a good feeling!


----------



## yazziestarr

lovely new additions! the wedges (I forget the name already) are incredible on you! another style you wouldn't think was so hot til you have them on. I like! 

and yay MBB cousins!!

I have to go back now I think I missed some of your additions somewhere.


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> lovely new additions! the wedges (I forget the name already) are incredible on you! another style you wouldn't think was so hot til you have them on. I like!
> 
> and yay MBB cousins!!
> 
> I have to go back now I think I missed some of your additions somewhere.



Thank you!! 

I honestly hated the wedges when I first saw them, but once I saw them on Rachel Zoe, it was


----------



## **shoelover**

Perfection!..The modeling shots of MBB's are stunning..made for your feet!..love the wedges too


----------



## singsongjones

This is me looking at all of your delicious new additions (especially the python Biancas): 
...............


----------



## erinmiyu

yay for the mod pix! they all look wonderful on you!


----------



## jenayb

**shoelover** said:


> Perfection!..The modeling shots of MBB's are stunning..made for your feet!..love the wedges too



Thank you! I'm really glad I finally gave in to the MBB!



singsongjones said:


> This is me looking at all of your delicious new additions (especially the python Biancas):
> ...............



Lol, thank you!!


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> yay for the mod pix! they all look wonderful on you!



*erin*


----------



## cts900

_Beyond_ beautiful.  On you, each new addition looks like the work of art it was meant to be.  The MBBs!  Wow.


----------



## aoqtpi

I love these on you! Can't wait to be shoe twins hopefully later this week! And I LOVE the furniture/background in your pictures, per usual. Makes me want to redecorate  Also, I would love chicken legs, so I think you're totally lucky. My legs are so muscular and I'm so self-conscious about them :shame:


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> _Beyond_ beautiful.  On you, each new addition looks like the work of art it was meant to be.  The MBBs!  Wow.



I'm always so glad to see you pop in... It doesn't happen nearly enough!  

Thank you for the kind words! 



aoqtpi said:


> I love these on you! Can't wait to be shoe twins hopefully later this week! And I LOVE the furniture/background in your pictures, per usual. Makes me want to redecorate  Also, I would love chicken legs, so I think you're totally lucky. My legs are so muscular and I'm so self-conscious about them :shame:



Ahhh I can't wait for you to get yours!!!! 

And thank you for the compliments on our furniture! DBF is an architect, so it's nice because he is always into decorating and such. It makes it much easier when there are two of us who want the house to look its best, KWIM?

Oh please. I would DIE to not have pathetic chicken legs!


----------



## MadameElle

Jenay....WOW!!!.  The MBBs are so gorgeous on you and the eel AD.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you!! The MBBs were a surprise hit!!


----------



## clothingguru

LOVE them all on you especially the MBB's!!!!!  SO HOT on you!!!!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! Thanks so much!!!
> 
> I have been very busy on recent purchases, but darnit I still need your avatar in my life!! Why I haven't ordered them yet, I'll never know....
> 
> 
> Cause that wench k has been sporting hers with her sumo pants in the SNOW!!!


----------



## michellejy

I love, love, love spikes and studs on shoes, so your collection is just 

I have a question for you, if you don't mind. I know you said you went .5 size down on your Biancas after always going TTS in the past. Did you do the same with the Bibi?


----------



## KlassicKouture

*jenay*, how did you know I wanted to see new shoesies from you for Valentine's Day?


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Ahhh I can't wait for you to get yours!!!!
> 
> And thank you for the compliments on our furniture! DBF is an architect, so it's nice because he is always into decorating and such. It makes it much easier when there are two of us who want the house to look its best, KWIM?
> 
> Oh please. I would DIE to not have pathetic chicken legs!



:fingerscrossed: Thursday! I totally understand. I've had totally different decorating tastes than my boyfriends in the past, so I'm just thankful we didn't live together because sports jerseys and posters on the walls are not something I like. 

I would love calves that fit into boots! So often I find a gorgeous pair that I can't get my giant, muscly calves into so I have to pass on them


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> LOVE them all on you especially the MBB's!!!!! SO HOT on you!!!!!!!


 
Thank you, *R*!! They were even a hit with DBF - who knew!! 



crystalhowlett said:


> Cause that wench k has been sporting hers with her sumo pants in the SNOW!!!


 
RIGHT!?!? I amost died when I saw that!! 



michellejy said:


> I love, love, love spikes and studs on shoes, so your collection is just
> 
> I have a question for you, if you don't mind. I know you said you went .5 size down on your Biancas after always going TTS in the past. Did you do the same with the Bibi?


 
I seriously have an issue with spiked shoes.. I have way too many.

Nope!! I went TTS on the Bibis. A half size down felt too small for me! 



KlassicKouture said:


> *jenay*, how did you know I wanted to see new shoesies from you for Valentine's Day?


 
Because I lurrrve you!  



aoqtpi said:


> :fingerscrossed: Thursday! I totally understand. I've had totally different decorating tastes than my boyfriends in the past, so I'm just thankful we didn't live together because sports jerseys and posters on the walls are not something I like.
> 
> I would love calves that fit into boots! So often I find a gorgeous pair that I can't get my giant, muscly calves into so I have to pass on them


 
Yay! Countdown to MBB!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You're the bee's knees!!


----------



## Akalyah

Grea Pics Jenay...


----------



## michellejy

jenaywins said:


> Nope!! I went TTS on the Bibis. A half size down felt too small for me!



Good to know. I just bought a pair of coffee suede in 39 and was suddenly worried that I didn't go down .5 size.


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> You're the bee's knees!!


 
*KK *


----------



## jenayb

Akalyah said:


> Grea Pics Jenay...


 
Thank you, honey!! 



michellejy said:


> Good to know. I just bought a pair of coffee suede in 39 and was suddenly worried that I didn't go down .5 size.


 
Nah. I mean, perhaps they may stretch but I honestly prefer the feel of a heel grip to my toes being crushed at the end of the toe box, KWIM?


----------



## michellejy

jenaywins said:


> Nah. I mean, perhaps they may stretch but I honestly prefer the feel of a heel grip to my toes being crushed at the end of the toe box, KWIM?



I know exactly. I'm the same way. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Wow I love all of your new purchases!  Those MBBs


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Wow I love all of your new purchases!  Those MBBs


----------



## Loub_love

Can't wait to see an updated pic of your cabinet with all the additions. You are running out of room.. pretty soon you are going to need another cabinet


----------



## jenayb

Loub_love said:


> Can't wait to see an updated pic of your cabinet with all the additions. You are running out of room.. pretty soon you are going to need another cabinet


 
Lol! I know, right? I have three pairs that are incoming, too. Looks like it's time to sell again...


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Lol! I know, right? I have three pairs that are incoming, too. Looks like it's time to sell again...



All your additions are just beautiful! I can't wait to see what you have coming!!


----------



## jenayb

^^  

One.... Is the second part of my combined UHG......


----------



## Akalyah

Aweeeeee


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> ^^
> 
> One.... Is the second part of my combined UHG......



Ahhh, can't wait to see! I'm guessing... Maggies? Your collection is absolutely TDF and you're such a sweet person! I can't wait to see your new Panier mod pics!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Ahhh, can't wait to see! I'm guessing... Maggies? Your collection is absolutely TDF and you're such a sweet person! I can't wait to see your new Panier mod pics!


----------



## singsongjones

^^^I'll be right here waiting...I gotta see what comes next!!!


----------



## bling*lover

I hope it's Lavender Maggies, I'll be here waiting patiently!


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

Ever notice how things seem like they take impossibly long to ship, when in all reality it's only been a few days???


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## singsongjones

jenaywins said:


> ^^
> 
> Ever notice how things seem like they take impossibly long to ship, when in all reality it's only been a few days???


 
I'm SO going through that right now!! Hopefully something will arrive for me tomorrow. I can't wait to see what you're adding to the collection...


----------



## Faraasha

jenaywins said:


> ^^
> 
> Ever notice how things seem like they take impossibly long to ship, when in all reality it's only been a few days???



I feel we've all become shipping and tracking experts after shopping for CLs...

I'm even practicing my french! (for when I order from the paris store I like being able to write in french... )


----------



## jenayb

Lol!! You're practicing French simply to be able to purchase with ease from the boutique? Too cute!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Dance party while we wait!!


----------



## singsongjones

^^^


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> Dance party while we wait!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> ^^
> 
> Ever notice how things seem like they take impossibly long to ship, when in all reality it's only been a few days???



I totally feel you on this!  I tend to go back to the pictures on the site I ordered from just to look at them :shame:



Faraasha said:


> I feel we've all become shipping and tracking experts after shopping for CLs...
> 
> I'm even practicing my french! (for when I order from the paris store I like being able to write in french... )



Haha, I practiced my French before I called Montreal. Luckily they understood me and spoke English!


----------



## Dessye

^^
Hehe - when I call Paris, I also always brush up on my french accent to show respect: 'Bonjour' and 'Parlez-vous anglais?'.  After that I fully expect to speak english otherwise I'm in trouble because my answer to 'Parlez-vous francais?' is NON!!!!   To think that I live in an officially bilingual country :shame:


----------



## Faraasha




----------



## cts900

I. Hate. Waiting.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol, me too, sister!!


----------



## cts900

^^This is too long coming!  I am sooooo impatient.  You must feel :girlwhack:!


----------



## jenayb

^^ OMG I know... I can't even recall how long I've been after this particular pair. They are coming from the UK. It feels like I paid three years ago!


----------



## cts900

^^"three years ago" made me .  I am super excited for you, love.  I will be here waiting!


----------



## jenayb

Aw, thanks doll. I'm always so glad to see you pop up. 

... and it really gives me hope for everyone and their UHGs!!


----------



## jenayb

Here are a couple quick updates... I had these picked out weeks ago after taking a peek at the Barneys Look Book and they *finally* came in this past week. I absolutely love them both and they are each surprisingly comfortable! The second pair is one that I had picked out from the moment I saw it, but I honestly haven't seen anyone else here chat about or purchase this particular style - surprising to me! It's beautiful on and super comfortable! Modeling pics to come on both of these lovelies, but I thought I'd share some quick pics while DBF catches some ZzzZzzZZZZzzzzZs! 

Studded Denim Pigalle 100







Fine Bretelle


----------



## Faraasha

Love them!!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Love the Fine Bretelle...as always can i please request mod pics


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow! Two more beautiful additions, Jenay. Congratulations!


----------



## thithi

wow, denim pigalle is amazing!!  love the denim and studs together.


----------



## jenayb

Than you ladies!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love your two newest! Beautiful!


----------



## kvjohns614

You have the BEST collection Jenay!!
LOVE the Fine Bretelle, how did you size them??


----------



## clothingguru

Love the newest additions Jenay!!! Those studded denim piggies are fierce!!! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

Great new additions, sweets.  I am digging on that denim!


----------



## jenayb

kvjohns614 said:


> You have the BEST collection Jenay!!
> LOVE the Fine Bretelle, how did you size them??



Aw thank you! How sweet of you to say. 

I went TTS on this style.


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Love the newest additions Jenay!!! Those studded denim piggies are fierce!!! Congrats!





cts900 said:


> Great new additions, sweets.  I am digging on that denim!


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> Aw thank you! How sweet of you to say.
> 
> I went TTS on this style.


 

Thanks for the info, after seeing yours I may just have to get a pair , they are fabulous! Can't wait to see mod pics!!!


----------



## jeshika

*jenay* i love the denim pigalles!!! can't wait for your "official" mod pictures! i've never noticed the Fine Bretelle but i'm sure your modeling pictures will put them on my "want" list... as usual!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Jenay*!  Also can't wait for mod pics!  The Bretelle is going to look so cute!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks, ladies!! 

I will try to post modeling pics tomorrow as some unexpected things came up for us this weekend and I won't be home. 

The Fine Bretelle really is a sleeper hit! NM has the all black nappa version, but I much prefer this version. And the $995 price point is pretty sweet for what you get! I'm hoping to see many more pairs pop up on the forum!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ooooh I love them both, but those denim Pigalles....

Will you post modeling pics, please?  (not that I should be enabled anymore.lol)


----------



## ChrisyAM15

OMG Jenay 
LOVE *all* your new additions!!!
Seriously girl you have great taste..those Bretelle are awesome!!!
Can't wait for the mod pics..I'm sure they look stunning on you!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Jenay*-as always your purchases are lovely!!! Congrats!


----------



## kikidots

Jenay - I can't believe I've missed your thread - I went through the whole thing this morning! I would pick a favorite but I can't - I love each and every pair you have!! You have great taste, and I can't wait to see what other beauties you get!


----------



## KlassicKouture

You sure know how to make me happy!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you again for the kind words, ladies. It's so nice to be able to share with all of you!


----------



## crystalhowlett

oh great 2 new pairs! I saw the mod denim pic some where else. next to a paie of cowboy boots sexy!! i want a pair of pigalle spikes but really want to try them on...... one day. love the whip sake on the fine bretelle's


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol!! I took that quick/sneak modeling shot at DBF's birthday dinner on Friday night. The cowboy boots belong to a friend of ours.  

The Fine Bretelle's heel actually is not whipsnake. I think it just looks like that in the pics. They're actually cobra....


----------



## FlipDiver

I love denim anything!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Cobra even better, is it smooth? love it! very fun for spring. I always look at them but never could say a firm yes or no. Guess cause I can hold them or see how they would look on. thats why I love this forum!:tpfrox: better views from all angels and modeling pics. cant wait for those.


----------



## jenayb

Aw thanks, *Flip*!! 

*crystal*, it isn't smooth, but it isn't super rough at all if that makes sense!  I'm tellin' ya, they are a definite sleeper hit for the forum! I knew I wanted them as soon as I saw them in the Look Book!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

yes i think your right. i also have another 10% off for saks thats $895.50 ummmmm you got me thinking its in my shopping bag!


----------



## jenayb

Do it!!!  TTS... Just sayin'....


----------



## crystalhowlett

it says size 1/2 up. i was going to take a 38 which is .5 up from my US 37.5? what do you think? 
already thinking what to wear with them?? i think yes i deleted the ws daff from my bag. I like it alot and its such a linen skirt heel!! oh Jenay!!


----------



## jenayb

The FB??? No no no. I could have gone down a half size, in fact I probably should have. I honestly would not size up!


----------



## jenayb

... And if you aren't 100%...


----------



## jenayb

^^ See all the space I have in the back? And I went TTS.


----------



## jenayb

And this particular style is Crosby approved!!


----------



## jenayb

Here are some more of the promised modeling shots, albeit crappy ones.


----------



## crystalhowlett

ok 37.5 it is!! well how can I resist if crosby approves!   oooohhhh denim


----------



## jenayb

Hehe, Crosby...


----------



## NANI1972

Love the Denim spike Pigalles! And the Fine Bretelle look really nice on you! Any updates on your Maggies!?


----------



## erinmiyu

looove the denim piggies! for some reason i thought you got them in 100s.


----------



## aoqtpi

Great mod pics! Crosby is adorable too!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Love the Denim spike Pigalles! And the Fine Bretelle look really nice on you! Any updates on your Maggies!?



Still waiting on them. :tumbleweed:

Shipping from the UK always takes a while. Luckily, I managed to snag them from a lovely seller so I know they'll be here soon! 



erinmiyu said:


> looove the denim piggies! for some reason i thought you got them in 100s.



They actually are 100s. Oh what I would give to be able to walk in 120s! 



aoqtpi said:


> Great mod pics! Crosby is adorable too!



Aw thanks. He's our little baby!


----------



## Dessye

Wow, the fine bretelles and spike piggies are so hot!!!!  I'm really loving the fine bretelles!  Maybe I'll add them to my if-the-go-on-sale list


----------



## Akalyah

Very nice Jenay!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ thanks, gals. 

Dessye, I would snatch them up in a heart beat if they went on sale.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Can you feel the spikes through the Piggies?  That is something I always wondered...


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Can you feel the spikes through the Piggies?  That is something I always wondered...



Not at all. Spikes are my jam! I have several pairs and the only ones that I can kind of feel the spikes on my feet are the Pik Cubes due to the nature of the PVC. The others are lined in leather and the backings of the spikes dont touch my feet. Super comfy. Super fierce. Win.


----------



## cts900

"Crappy"?????? You kiddin' me, lady?  You model like a superstar!


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

*CTS*, it seriously makes my heart flutter every time I see your avatar pop up... You are such a sweetheart. Thank you!


----------



## cts900

^^Aw, what a nice thing to write.  You made my heart flutter right back .  Love fest!


----------



## missgiannina

loved the denim pigalle they look fab!


----------



## jenayb

*CTS* - hehe, love fest. 

*missgiannina* - thanks doll! I love the denim more than I thought I would!


----------



## phiphi

wowza!!! lovely additions, but i really like the pigalles!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks lovely!!


----------



## bling*lover

Jenay whats happened to your Lavender Maggie's hun, are they being held hostage somewhere? I'm seriously looking forward to seeing you with them, mainly because I know how much you really wanted them. I hope something hasn't gone wrong!!

Side note: I couln't think of a better thread to have my 500th post in yay!!!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> Jenay whats happened to your Lavender Maggie's hun, are they being held hostage somewhere? I'm seriously looking forward to seeing you with them, mainly because I know how much you really wanted them. I hope something hasn't gone wrong!!
> 
> Side note: I couln't think of a better thread to have my 500th post in yay!!!



Ah just the woes of international shipping.  I snagged them from a wonderful seller so I'm not stressing - just impatient. 

Yay 500 posts!!!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Oh thank god, I was getting a little worried for you! 

lol my 500 against your 5000+ makes it seem a little less exciting, but it made me happy for a minute or 2!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> Not at all. Spikes are my jam! I have several pairs and the only ones that I can kind of feel the spikes on my feet are the Pik Cubes due to the nature of the PVC. The others are lined in leather and the backings of the spikes dont touch my feet. Super comfy. Super fierce. Win.


 
Oh no...must not buy spiked piggies...LIE to me and tell me they hurt.


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh no...must not buy spiked piggies...LIE to me and tell me they hurt.


 
You know they don't.....


----------



## _Danielle_

Ahhh *jenay* always "chatty"  & modeling the perfect Shoes ! I  it ,you look gorgeous


----------



## jenayb

_Danielle_ said:


> Ahhh *jenay* always "chatty"  & modeling the perfect Shoes ! I  it ,you look gorgeous


 
Aw thank you! That is such a compliment coming from you!!


----------



## jenayb

Here's a quick, up to date collection shot. Anything new...???


----------



## FlipDiver

^I love your CL display!

But do they get dusty?


----------



## karwood

Blue/Lilac Maggie!!!! You found them! Congrats sweetie, I know you have been waiting a loooooooong time to find these babies!


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> Here's a quick, up to date collection shot. Anything new...???


 
IS THAT A NEW PAIR OF MAGGIES??????


----------



## FlipDiver

Oh I was so mesmerized by the whole display, I didn't notice the Maggie triplets!  Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> ^I love your CL display!
> 
> But do they get dusty?



You know, the shoes don't - but the shelves do!  How weird is that! 



karwood said:


> Blue/Lilac Maggie!!!! You found them! Congrats sweetie, I know you have been waiting a loooooooong time to find these babies!



*K*, thank you so very much. I owe 1/3 of my Maggie family to you!  

I felt like I would never find these... Then one day, *Dessye* alerted me to a UK eBay auction. I paid the BIN without even thinking. As it turns out, the seller was a wonderful tPFer, *Star86Doll*. It couldn't have worked out more perfect!  



kvjohns614 said:


> IS THAT A NEW PAIR OF MAGGIES??????



 Hehe! 



FlipDiver said:


> Oh I was so mesmerized by the whole display, I didn't notice the Maggie triplets!  Congrats!!



Lololol! Thanks doll!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Here's a quick, up to date collection shot. Anything new...???


 
Maggies arrived!!!


----------



## cts900




----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Maggies arrived!!!



How can I ever repay you? 



cts900 said:


>


----------



## NANI1972

J'enay 'nay! I die!  All of those gorgeous red soles! Modeling pics of the new Maggies please!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> J'enay 'nay! I die!  All of those gorgeous red soles! Modeling pics of the new Maggies please!



Hehe! Thanks love! Pics to come!


----------



## bling*lover

*YAY THEY ARE HERE!!!!* Congrats hun, they are so lovely. Look forward to seeing mod pics!!


----------



## aoqtpi

So jelly of your Maggie family! They're beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hehe thanks, ladies! 

I actually discovered last night that the lilac/navy Maggies are pretty big on me, and the tobacco/black Maggies could definitely use some padding as well so I'm off to the cobbler today to have them "shrunk!"


----------



## Faraasha

Jenay congrats!! Love the maggies!! They're a beautiful shoe!!


----------



## Akalyah

WOW!!! ur display..
and congrats on the new Maggies..
I &#9829;!!


----------



## jeshika

MAGGGIEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what a pretty maggie family, *jenay*!!!!  i LOVE your shoe display... So fabulous....  u are lucky we aren't the same size... it not... :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

Thanks again for the sweet words, ladies.

*Jesh*, girl please. If we were the same size I'd be wearing your avatar right now.


----------



## yazziestarr

ha! i love how you just snuck those in there...I cant wait to see them on you!

yay Maggies!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Here's a quick, up to date collection shot. Anything new...???


 
seriously, I'm just going to stare at this pic allllll day! you have an amazing collection my dear! congrats on the maggies!


----------



## jenayb

Hehe, thank you, *dezy*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*jenay* - love your collection shot, you have so many goodies in there!! 

we wear the same size too... if a few pairs happen to go missing :ninja: it wasn't me!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## Star86doll

Yay! So glad to see Maggies arrived to join others! Can't wait for your modeling!.....

Love your louboutin display! beauitful shoes!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LOVE!! haha you're going to need another shoe case soon!


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> Yay! So glad to see Maggies arrived to join others! Can't wait for your modeling!.....
> 
> Love your louboutin display! beauitful shoes!





I just can't thank you enough!!!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> LOVE!! haha you're going to need another shoe case soon!



Lol! I was talking to DBF last night and I was telling him that I think I need to put the boots away so that I can have the extra shelf real estate. He said I'm ridiculous!


----------



## FlipDiver

I love your floor tile in your mod pics!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol, floor tile twins!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol, floor tile twins!



The slate tiles in my CL shots are from my coffee table, since my whole house is carpeted.  The few mod shots I have don't do the shoes justice b/c the heels sink into the carpet.  I might have to put in wood flooring just so I can have proper mod shots on a hard floor like you... I'm also digging the ankle tat...


----------



## jenayb

^ Lol! How funny! 

DBF loves the slate tile. We have it everywhere except our family room, living room, and bedrooms. Other than that it's throughout and makes for lovely modeling shots.


----------



## carlinha

yay congrats on the MAGGIES *jenay*!!!!!


----------



## michellejy

Those Maggies are beautiful. Your whole collection is gorgeous though. There are so many different hard to find colors and styles to drool over.


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> yay congrats on the MAGGIES *jenay*!!!!!



Thank you sweetheart! So glad to finally have them!



michellejy said:


> Those Maggies are beautiful. Your whole collection is gorgeous though. There are so many different hard to find colors and styles to drool over.



Aw how sweet of you to say.


----------



## cts900

Where are my modeling pics??????


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

ahhh! congrats on your new maggies! I'm seriously hellaaaa in love with your collection! I think it's my favorite


----------



## SassySarah

Cocopari has Pumice Maggies.  They look like 140's from their website.  Have you checked with them for your size?


----------



## pixiesparkle

omg you found them both!!! congratsss ... when will I ever find mine


----------



## Miss T.

jenaywins said:


> Here's a quick, up to date collection shot. Anything new...???



Oh my, how could I have missed this? I am so happy for you!  It is great to see that you finally got the Maggies, you deserve them. Enjoy!


----------



## LavenderIce

Whew!  I finally got caught up in your thread.  I haven't commented since before you posted your modeling pics of the eel VP and MBB.  Going through the thread was worth it!  Congrats on the denim studded Pigalles.  Even in what you consider crappy pics, they shine!  I can see why you like studs so much; they are edgy and when they catch the light a certain way, they sparkle.  And, in a Pigalle, they are hot!  I love when a tpfer finds a sleeper hit.  I admire that someone can spot something that escapes the CL masses.  I think it speaks to your ability to stick to your guns and stay true to yourself.  The cobra FB look fab on you!  I like the details of the straps.  Last, but certainly not least, congrats on your lilac Maggies!  I was worried that they would take super long to get to you because I've waited as long as 3-4 weeks to get a pair from the UK, but I am happy to see them in your glorious shrine!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> *Jesh*, girl please. If we were the same size I'd be wearing your avatar right now.



 HAHA. Nooo... not my dramas! you have no idea how much work it took for me to finally get them!!! but seriously, i LOVE the lilac maggies and denim piggie spikes. We are going to be piggie spike cousins come Wednesday!!!!

And I am so jelly of you girls who have a shoe shrine! My shoes are locked away like a dirty little secret because the sight of them sends dBF into a rage.


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Whew! I finally got caught up in your thread. I haven't commented since before you posted your modeling pics of the eel VP and MBB. Going through the thread was worth it! Congrats on the denim studded Pigalles. Even in what you consider crappy pics, they shine! I can see why you like studs so much; they are edgy and when they catch the light a certain way, they sparkle. And, in a Pigalle, they are hot! I love when a tpfer finds a sleeper hit. I admire that someone can spot something that escapes the CL masses. I think it speaks to your ability to stick to your guns and stay true to yourself. The cobra FB look fab on you! I like the details of the straps. Last, but certainly not least, congrats on your lilac Maggies! I was worried that they would take super long to get to you because I've waited as long as 3-4 weeks to get a pair from the UK, but I am happy to see them in your glorious shrine!


 
Oh thank you so much for the kind words, sweetie! It really means a lot!! The denim Pigalles are just amazing IRL... Even DBF was speechless when I wore them out with him the day I bought them - and he typically doesn't care what's on my feet! 

As for the Maggies, I was actually shocked that they came as quickly as they did! What a nice surprise after a hard day at the office! They're a touch too large on me, but my cobbler gave me some fabulous ball of foot pads that really helped a lot! I feel so blessed to have found them! 



cts900 said:


> Where are my modeling pics??????


 
Hehe!



Mrs. Awesome said:


> ahhh! congrats on your new maggies! I'm seriously hellaaaa in love with your collection! I think it's my favorite


 
Lol, thank you, love! 



SassySarah said:


> Cocopari has Pumice Maggies. They look like 140's from their website. Have you checked with them for your size?


 
All they have is a 40 left! And can you believe I almost considered trying it? Oh geez! 



pixiesparkle said:


> omg you found them both!!! congratsss ... when will I ever find mine


 
We will find yours!! 



Miss T. said:


> Oh my, how could I have missed this? I am so happy for you!  It is great to see that you finally got the Maggies, you deserve them. Enjoy!


 
Aw, thank you so very much. I have *Dessye* to thank for alerting me!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> HAHA. Nooo... not my dramas! you have no idea how much work it took for me to finally get them!!! but seriously, i LOVE the lilac maggies and denim piggie spikes. We are going to be piggie spike cousins come Wednesday!!!!
> 
> And I am so jelly of you girls who have a shoe shrine! My shoes are locked away like a dirty little secret because the sight of them sends dBF into a rage.


 
Hehe yes the DRAMAS!!!


----------



## bling*lover

:bump: Can't wait to see mod pics of you Jade WS AD's, and anything else you may have gotten


----------



## sofaa

OMG. you are my tPF IDOL.

I someday hope that I own anything even close to your collection!


----------



## jeshika

oh *jenaaayyyy*... where are the piccies you promised?!?!?!?


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> And finally, we come to the last pair. I have sold many, many pairs recently, but these will never go. I decided to randomly stroll into Saks one Saturday with one of my girlfriends, and this pair caught my eye. I tried them on in my usual size, and realized that they were too big. When I asked the SA for a half size smaller, she said that the pair I had on was the only pair in the building and that this particular shoe was in high demand, thus she did not expect a shipment anytime soon. I was sad, but I had been spending quite a bit of money that month and decided that it would be better to not purchase them. Once we left the store, all I could think about was those shoes. I looked for them everywhere online, and of course they couldn't be found. When I got to work the next morning, I phoned Saks and spoke to a different SA in shoes. I told her my situation and asked if there was any way to get on a waiting list for that size. The SA hesitated and then asked if she could put me on hold. Sigh, ok. Fine. She finally came back some time later and, much to my surprise, said that there was ONE pair in that size which had been on hold for someone else but that their deadline to pick them up had been exceeded!!! MINE!!!!!! I told her that I would be there in an hour and asked that she please hold them for me. I dragged my girlfriend a reluctant male friend with me to try them on and hopefully purchase them. When I finally got them and put them on, they fit like a glove and looked amazing! For an impulse buy, this pair was absolutely meant to be! When I bought them, I thought I would never find a place to wear them. As it turns out, these comfortable beauties go with anything and everything, and they add the perfect amount of edge to an otherwise boring outfit! When I wore these last weekend in Vegas with DBF (I told you we go a lot!) I got nothing but stares and compliments - and it wasn't me, honey, it was the shoes!! Girls mean mugged them, guys drooled over them, and I continue to love this pair more than any other in my collection. When I mentioned above that the Piros are my second favourite pair, it is because these are my FIRST
> 
> Studded Very Prive


I LOVE these! Those are hot.


----------



## jenayb

Wow, thanks ladies! 

I've been soooo busy and MIA lately - I'm sorry! I promise to have pics up ASAP!!


----------



## rock_girl

*Jenay *- _Wow!_  Your collection has really grown since the last time I dropped by to drool over your CLs.  Many congrats on the *Maggies*!!  I  the new eel and python additions, the *Roma *takes my breath away every time!   The MBBs, Bretelles, Pik^3, Lucifers, and Pigalles are spectacular.    Wear them in good health!


----------



## jenayb

^ You are so very sweet - thank you, your kind words mean so much! 

Dbf has also noticed that the collection has seemed larger lately - despite the fact that I sold, like, 5 pairs!


----------



## crystalhowlett

:lolots: 20-5= more
love the stud VP's, :sunniesHUNI, they looked at shoe legs booty and everything on the way up and down!!:urock:


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## cts900

_You might be a Louboutin addict if_. . . you neurotically check *jenay*'s collection thread constantly because you are _dying_ to see modeling shots of her new babies....


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> _You might be a Louboutin addict if_. . . you neurotically check *jenay*'s collection thread constantly because you are _dying_ to see modeling shots of her new babies....



You are too cute!!!!


----------



## jeshika

cts900 said:


> _You might be a Louboutin addict if_. . . you neurotically check *jenay*'s collection thread constantly because you are _dying_ to see modeling shots of her new babies....



me too!!! piccs pls *jenayyy*


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> You are too cute!!!!



See! Here I am checking again! :girlwhack:


----------



## BijouBleu

I can't believe I missed the spike piggies, the FB, and the Maggies !!!!!!! Congrats on all the fabulous loot. You wear the spikes so well, (so well in fact I went and tried them on, you wear them much better ). Can't wait to see the new Vegas loot!

PS: Still on the lookout for pumice mags for you, must complete that family!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> me too!!! piccs pls *jenayyy*



 



cts900 said:


> See! Here I am checking again! :girlwhack:



 



BijouBleu said:


> I can't believe I missed the spike piggies, the FB, and the Maggies !!!!!!! Congrats on all the fabulous loot. You wear the spikes so well, (so well in fact I went and tried them on, you wear them much better ). Can't wait to see the new Vegas loot!
> 
> PS: Still on the lookout for pumice mags for you, must complete that family!



You are just too sweet!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You got new shoesies?!  I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## phiphi

^^ me too!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## jeshika

jenay please don't tease! me wanna see the shoesies!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hehe, I know girl! 

Dbf is here and we're grilling tonight for some friends so tonight is just not the night!


----------



## hazeltt




----------



## Dessye

^^^Me too!


----------



## BattyBugs

I made it! Woohoo!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh...not tonight. I'll miss tomorrow night, cuz I'll be at work. :cry:


----------



## jenayb

^^ It won't be tomorrow night. You won't miss it.


----------



## Cityfashionista

:couch:


----------



## carlinha

aren't you delinquent on updating this thread missy???


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

carlinha said:


> aren't you delinquent on updating this thread missy???




:lolots: "delinquent"  come on Jenay don't play we know you got some goodies


----------



## ChrisyAM15

_*We want to see Jenay's new goodies!!!*_


----------



## inspiredgem

carlinha said:


> aren't you delinquent on updating this thread missy???



Still waiting ......


----------



## *MJ*

:tumbleweed:


----------



## jenayb

^^   

I know, I know... I'm a bad bird!! We've been so busy this weekend and I swear - DBF has been attached to my hip! He doesn't know about the pairs I bought in Vegas yet so I'm trying to keep them low-key.....


----------



## Blondina93

Wow, your shoes are beautiful!


----------



## candyapples88

I'm waiting for the modeling pics of your jade ADs. I have to live vicariously thru you until I get mine!


----------



## jenayb

Blondina93 said:


> Wow, your shoes are beautiful!



 Thank you! 



candyapples88 said:


> I'm waiting for the modeling pics of your jade ADs. I have to live vicariously thru you until I get mine!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Still nothing???
Jenay pretty please, we want to see the new goodies!!
Please, Please, Please!!


----------



## Akalyah

*twiddling thumbs*


----------



## jenayb

^^ I'm so sorry for the delay! 

Here is the current situation... So when I bought the Jade ADs at NM LV last Tuesday (it was Tue, right? ) I didn't notice that they were damaged until after we brought them back to our hotel room. I took them back the next day and showed the SA who ordered a brand new pair from another store to be shipped out to me. 

........ Still no shoes for me. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Akalyah

Ok ok ok.. ur excused.. 
I cant wait


----------



## _Danielle_

well ! hope he Is on the way


----------



## jenayb

THEY ARE HERE!!


----------



## yazziestarr




----------



## jenayb




----------



## Dukeprincess




----------



## *MJ*

:couch:


----------



## *MJ*




----------



## NerdyBirdy1982




----------



## BattyBugs

WooHoo!!!


----------



## missgiannina




----------



## BattyBugs

I am supposed to be heading into the living room to watch a DVD with DH. He just got home this afternoon & it is our ritual. Waiting impaitently....


----------



## jenayb

Hehe, little bat! 

Ok I'll snap some quick pics! I was just out back using the FURMINATOR on the doggies!!! artyhat:


----------



## jenayb

Some very quick modeling pic at the request of a very special bat!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Jenay! I love them. They are so gorgeous (and if you bring them to SF, I can play with them, even though they won't fit).


----------



## jenayb

I feel that the above pictures *really* capture the TTL colour of these shoes. I've got to be honest... This was not a planned purchase. When news of the RB and Jade WS broke... I wasn't feeling either. I was like, pfft. Why is everyone all crazy over these colours? They don't even sound that good. When I saw these in NM last week... I.... DIED.... Dead. I can't even explain how amazing these are IRL. The colour is phenomenal and just to touch these shoes is an absolute treat. They are so very soft and so special and let's be honest... I feel incredibly lucky to have them!! I just can't believe my luck sometimes!! 

Oh, and since I don't think I added these beauties yet, here is a gratuitous shot of my Panier 120s at work today. Gosh these need breaking in so badly. Ouch!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you, Jenay! I love them. They are so gorgeous (and if you bring them to SF, I can play with them, even though they won't fit).





I was thinking about it... They are certainly comfortable enough!


----------



## indypup

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  The jade is so gorgeous on you!!

What's the deal with the Panier?!  What do I need to prepare myself for break-in wise???


----------



## jenayb

indypup said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  The jade is so gorgeous on you!!
> 
> What's the deal with the Panier?!  What do I need to prepare myself for break-in wise???



Thanks, love!

The Panier kills my toe beds and my foot spills over a bit which hurts!! And I have narrow feet! I think the linen just needs to break in but darnit they hurt today, ouch!!


----------



## aoqtpi

WOW that jade colour is fantastic! It complements your skin tone well! And I adore the Paniers on you. Good luck breaking them in! I would not be able to handle those.


----------



## cts900

The jade is _luscious_ on you and I agree that IRL the _feel _of them is so special.  I saw the jade in NM las night and shed a tear at their beauty.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Some very quick modeling pic at the request of a very special bat!




I love your mod shots! The jade is just spectacular! Congrats again, they look amazing on you!!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> WOW that jade colour is fantastic! It complements your skin tone well! And I adore the Paniers on you. Good luck breaking them in! I would not be able to handle those.



Thank you, honey! 



cts900 said:


> The jade is _luscious_ on you and I agree that IRL the _feel _of them is so special.  I saw the jade in NM las night and shed a tear at their beauty.



Aw you are always such a treat!  thank you!!

Aren't they just amazing? Aw, you sweet thing, I could totally see you getting misty-eyed at how beautiful these shoes are! 



hazeltt said:


> I love your mod shots! The jade is just spectacular! Congrats again, they look amazing on you!!



Thank you so much!! They were definitely quickie mod shots!


----------



## stilly

Your modeling pics are just gorgeous!!! The jade color looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## natassha68

Those jade watersnakes are sooo dreamy on you, Love em !!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> I could totally see you getting misty-eyed at how beautiful these shoes are!



I truly did well up.  I took my mother-in-law with me.  She thought I was nuts.


----------



## carlinha

oh *jenay*!!!!!  i was hesitant on jade... but seeing your pics makes me  them more!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, those ADs are AMAZING!  And I am loving your pedicure too!


----------



## NANI1972

fabulous Jenay! I can see why you DIED when you saw the Jade AD they really are gorgeous! Good luck breakin' in the Paniers! :boxing:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

OMG!!  I love the Jade Altadamas. (I think they're Altadamas I didn't see you post which style it was) They're gorgeous!! I also love those Paniers great for summer time, summer is creeping up slowly! Still snowing here in Oakville Canada, guess summer will have to wait for a while


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Some very quick modeling pic at the request of a very special bat!


 
OMGEEEEEEE!!!! They look stunning on you, *Jenay*!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW those *Jade AD's* are gorgeous and they look amazing on you congrats!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

your modeling pics! OMG lady sexy !!!  love love love the color so amazing babe thanks for sharing !


----------



## BijouBleu

The Jade ADs are ah-mazing on you, and damn you for putting the panier and praia on my radar  but you rock them so well..........sorry about the break-in pain.

Just to put this out there, if you can do the Panier (120 no platform) you can do a pigalle 120 .


----------



## jeshika

the jade ws ADs on you, *jenay*!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

jenaywins said:


> I feel that the above pictures *really* capture the TTL colour of these shoes. I've got to be honest... This was not a planned purchase. When news of the RB and Jade WS broke...* I wasn't feeling either. I was like, pfft.* *Why is everyone all crazy over these colours?* They don't even sound that good. When I saw these in NM last week... I.... DIED.... Dead. I can't even explain how amazing these are IRL. *The colour is phenomenal and just to touch these shoes is an absolute treat. They are so very soft and so special* and let's be honest... I feel incredibly lucky to have them!! I just can't believe my luck sometimes!!



Thanks for posting mod pics - they're beautiful.  The jade WS is just TDF.  I didn't think I was going to like the jade either but because of curiosity, I went for a long drive to Robertson to take a close look.  I ended up melting at the very first sight of them and had to buy them.


----------



## PyAri

Jenay, woo woo!! Those Jade WS are just gorgeous!!! Love them on you!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Whoa baby!! Those are fab!


----------



## indypup

BijouBleu said:


> The Jade ADs are ah-mazing on you, and damn you for putting the panier and praia on my radar  but you rock them so well..........sorry about the break-in pain.
> 
> Just to put this out there, if you can do the Panier (120 no platform) you can do a pigalle 120 .



Just a note about the Panier... it doesn't have the same pitch as the Pigalle in my experience (then again, I have only tried them on and have not purchased my pair yet)!  Would you agree *Jenay*?


----------



## BattyBugs

I had to pop back in and take another peek at the jade. It is gorgeous! My NM didn't have any of the WS in at all. Pffft!


----------



## Akalyah

Jade Ad's
*deep sighs*
Lovely!!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Oh my goodness, they Jade AD's are stunning!


----------



## lkrp123

*J*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*The Jade.*... I die!

Looking good girl!


----------



## 9distelle

jenaywins said:


> Some very quick modeling pic at the request of a very special bat!


Lovely!!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> Your modeling pics are just gorgeous!!! The jade color looks beautiful on you!!!



Aw, thank you, stilly! It is such a lovely colour! 



natassha68 said:


> Those jade watersnakes are sooo dreamy on you, Love em !!



Thank you so much! I feel so lucky to have stumbled upon them! 



cts900 said:


> I truly did well up.  I took my mother-in-law with me.  She thought I was nuts.



You are too cute. 



carlinha said:


> oh *jenay*!!!!!  i was hesitant on jade... but seeing your pics makes me  them more!!!!!



I was hesitant on the jade, too - very hesitant. I actually was not going to buy this shoe, truth be told. The difference between the way this shoe looks in person and the way it looks in pictures is amazing! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, those ADs are AMAZING!  And I am loving your pedicure too!



Hehe, thank you!! The nailpolish is Chanel Dragon - it's my perfect & favourite red! 



NANI1972 said:


> fabulous Jenay! I can see why you DIED when you saw the Jade AD they really are gorgeous! Good luck breakin' in the Paniers! :boxing:



Lol, right!? Thank you and I'm working on the Paniers!! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> OMG!!  I love the Jade Altadamas. (I think they're Altadamas I didn't see you post which style it was) They're gorgeous!! I also love those Paniers great for summer time, summer is creeping up slowly! Still snowing here in Oakville Canada, guess summer will have to wait for a while



Aw, thank you! Trust me - enjoy your long winters. Soon it will be 100+ here. Ugh!



Dessye said:


> OMGEEEEEEE!!!! They look stunning on you, *Jenay*!!!!



Aw, thank you, sweetheart!! 



bling*lover said:


> WOW those *Jade AD's* are gorgeous and they look amazing on you congrats!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> The Jade ADs are ah-mazing on you, and damn you for putting the panier and praia on my radar  but you rock them so well..........sorry about the break-in pain.
> 
> Just to put this out there, if you can do the Panier (120 no platform) you can do a pigalle 120 .



Thanks, girl! Hehe oh great, just what I need - more reasons to buy shoes!! Haha. 



jeshika said:


> the jade ws ADs on you, *jenay*!!!!



Thanks, lady!! 



MadameElle said:


> Thanks for posting mod pics - they're beautiful.  The jade WS is just TDF.  I didn't think I was going to like the jade either but because of curiosity, I went for a long drive to Robertson to take a close look.  I ended up melting at the very first sight of them and had to buy them.



You too, huh? It seriously is a shoe you have to see to believe! 



PyAri said:


> Jenay, woo woo!! Those Jade WS are just gorgeous!!! Love them on you!



Thank you babe! 



KlassicKouture said:


> Whoa baby!! Those are fab!



Hehe thanks! 



indypup said:


> Just a note about the Panier... it doesn't have the same pitch as the Pigalle in my experience (then again, I have only tried them on and have not purchased my pair yet)!  Would you agree *Jenay*?



I agree... The Pigalle 120 hurt my feet so bad I could barely stand, let alone walk. I find the Panier 120, however, to be incredibly comfortable other than the rubbing! 



BattyBugs said:


> I had to pop back in and take another peek at the jade. It is gorgeous! My NM didn't have any of the WS in at all. Pffft!



You are so cute! Yeah I recommend if you stumble upon these that you buy them.  



Akalyah said:


> Jade Ad's
> *deep sighs*
> Lovely!!!!



Lol, thank you! 



inspiredgem said:


> Oh my goodness, they Jade AD's are stunning! ::



Aren't they lovely!! 



lkrp123 said:


> *J*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *The Jade.*... I die!
> 
> Looking good girl!



Hehe thanks girl!!


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> your modeling pics! OMG lady sexy !!!  love love love the color so amazing babe thanks for sharing !



Thank you! I just love them!!


----------



## karwood

That jade color is mesmerizing!!!!! Congrats sweetie, they look beautiful on you!


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> I feel that the above pictures *really* capture the TTL colour of these shoes. I've got to be honest... This was not a planned purchase. When news of the RB and Jade WS broke... I wasn't feeling either. I was like, pfft. Why is everyone all crazy over these colours? They don't even sound that good. When I saw these in NM last week... I.... DIED.... Dead. I can't even explain how amazing these are IRL. The colour is phenomenal and just to touch these shoes is an absolute treat. They are so very soft and so special and let's be honest... I feel incredibly lucky to have them!! I just can't believe my luck sometimes!!
> 
> Oh, and since I don't think I added these beauties yet, here is a gratuitous shot of my Panier 120s at work today. Gosh these need breaking in so badly. Ouch!



I missed it cause I had class

They are gorgeous and I felt the exact same way. I had no interest in the jade whatsoever, a little more in the royal blue...want but not had to have. The second I saw the jade mod pics I was done. HAD TO HAVE! They do not disappoint!  now just praying my SA find another size so I can compare and decide what to do with the ones I got that are no bueno on me. the suspense is killing me.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> That jade color is mesmerizing!!!!! Congrats sweetie, they look beautiful on you!



Thank you, honey! I really hope you can make SF!!  



yazziestarr said:


> I missed it cause I had class
> 
> They are gorgeous and I felt the exact same way. I had no interest in the jade whatsoever, a little more in the royal blue...want but not had to have. The second I saw the jade mod pics I was done. HAD TO HAVE! They do not disappoint!  now just praying my SA find another size so I can compare and decide what to do with the ones I got that are no bueno on me. the suspense is killing me.



You know, after seeing modeling pics of the RB, I will pass. I just don't like the contrast of the RB and the red sole. 

Now the JADE on the other hand...  

If you need a NM contact let me know. My guys are gooooood. Haha.


----------



## kvjohns614

What a BEAUTIFUL addition to your already fabulous collection!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gorgeous!!!

How you derin?!


----------



## roussel

Oooh I love the red nailpolish against those jade ADs!  Jade color is really growing on me.  Very nice modeling pics!


----------



## jenayb

kvjohns614 said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL addition to your already fabulous collection!!!



Thank you so very much! 



misselizabeth22 said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> How you derin?!



What's happenin', hot stuff? 









roussel said:


> Oooh I love the red nailpolish against those jade ADs!  Jade color is really growing on me.  Very nice modeling pics!



They actually do look pretty great together!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Aw, thank you! Trust me - enjoy your long winters. Soon it will be 100+ here. Ugh!



Snow has melted and it's now raining get ready for ice oh boy. -.- I only love winter the first day it snows then it's all gorgeous and I can't wait for the new winter styles for this season. Now I am sick of it and I can't wait for summer. I want to be able to wear my CLs and my new sundresses! not sit in snow while I freeze my a** off. The jade color of the ADs are gawrgous! (interesting spelling? I say yes lol.)


----------



## needloub

I really need some Altadama's in my life!!  The color is amazing!


----------



## phiphi

congrats! what a beautiful shade!


----------



## bambolina

*jenay*!! Those are stunning!  The color is gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## chanel*liz

I have the Bianca patent in nude too - most amazing shoe EVER!!!! It goes with everything!! Great collection. You have lots of very high heels like me!! I love this 5 inches & up


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Snow has melted and it's now raining get ready for ice oh boy. -.- I only love winter the first day it snows then it's all gorgeous and I can't wait for the new winter styles for this season. Now I am sick of it and I can't wait for summer. I want to be able to wear my CLs and my new sundresses! not sit in snow while I freeze my a** off. The jade color of the ADs are gawrgous! (interesting spelling? I say yes lol.)



True... The grass is always greener! 

Thank you again. Even DBF was impressed by the colour of the Jade! 



needloub said:


> I really need some Altadama's in my life!!  The color is amazing!



They are soooo comfy, too. Just saying!! 



phiphi said:


> congrats! what a beautiful shade!



Thank you so much! 



bambolina said:


> *jenay*!! Those are stunning!  The color is gorgeous! Congrats!!



Isn't it? I'm not worthy!! Heh! 



chanel*liz said:


> I have the Bianca patent in nude too - most amazing shoe EVER!!!! It goes with everything!! Great collection. You have lots of very high heels like me!! I love this 5 inches & up



Nice! 

Thank you for the kind words!!


----------



## NANI1972

Holy crap!!! My most favourite 80s movie evvvvvvver! I could watch this over and over and over!
 "Sexxxy american girrrl friend" 
"No more yanky my wanky...the donger NEED food!"
 (Dong) "She getting married" (Jake) "Married?" (Dong) "Yes. MARRIED!" 

Hehe I love this movie Jenay!


----------



## *MJ*

WOW!!! Just when I thought your collection couldn't get any better....BAM!!!! You bring on the Jade!!   Love!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

whoooa!  I'm loving the watersnake ADs!!! congrats! they're gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

they look amazing on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Jenay* CONGRATS! They are beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you again, lovelies!


----------



## Fashionistavava

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, girl! Hehe oh great, just what I need - more reasons to buy shoes!! Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> You too, huh? It seriously is a shoe you have to see to believe!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you babe!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... The Pigalle 120 hurt my feet so bad I could barely stand, let alone walk. I find the Panier 120, however, to be incredibly comfortable other than the rubbing!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so cute! Yeah I recommend if you stumble upon these that you buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks girl!!


 
I own a pair of *Pigalle Spikes* AND THEY KILL MY FEET. I hope they break in. They are jean spikes.


----------



## jenayb

Fashionistavava said:


> I own a pair of *Pigalle Spikes* AND THEY KILL MY FEET. I hope they break in. They are jean spikes.



I have the denim ones, too. They do break in but, as with all Pigalles, you must give them time and wear. If they hurt too bad for you to break them in the traditional way, see about having the toe box stretched.


----------



## Fashionistavava

jenaywins said:


> Up to this point, I felt that exotics were beautiful, but very overpriced; however, there was a particular pair that had been sitting on eBay for quite some time that I had been eyeballing the living heck out of. I emailed the seller numerous questions, but never bid - I can't believe she didn't block my email address just so she didn't have to deal with me anymore! I debated, debated, and debated over whether I should pull the trigger on these shoes. The eBay auction ended with no bidders, and I thought I had better move on with my life. I went to Vegas that weekend (we go quite a bit, obviously!) and I stopped into the Louboutin boutique at the Palazzo. I of course went into the tiny side-room where all the exotics are, and it hit me...... What have I done!? I cannot BELIEVE I did not buy that pair on eBay while I had the chance! My girlfriends thought I was crazy, but I was truly upset over the fact that I blew it! I lost my chance! A few days later, I was back at home and - OMG!!!! - the seller had relisted and at a lower price! I negotiated the price and, with some great advice from the wonderful *MJ* and louboutinlawyer, I added these beauties to my collection. My very first exotics, and one of my favourite pairs of all time...
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Laminato in Mimosa


 
I wanted those. What a dream.


----------



## Star86doll

Jade ADs look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## lolitablue

Mimosa is such a beautiful name!! Like the drink, they make you wanna smile!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

OMG Jenay!!!
What a stunning pair you have added to your amazing collection!!
The Jade AD's look super great on you, and the colour is TDF!!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you again, such kind words!!


----------



## _Danielle_

*AAhhhhh the Jade AD's are perfect on you*


----------



## jenayb

_Danielle_ said:


> *AAhhhhh the Jade AD's are perfect on you*


----------



## jenayb




----------



## Faraasha




----------



## FlipDiver




----------



## Faraasha

:couch:


----------



## mishybelle

More???


----------



## jenayb

*UV LUX* 

For anyone who may be hesitating, please don't. The colour of these is absolutely gorgeuos IRL. I can't get an accurate picture of what these actually look like, and they are truly the most comfortable CLs I have ever worn in my LIFE. The suede is so very supple and soft... I cannot get over these shoes. I went out on my office balcony to try to capture the colour in the sunshine... I think this is the most accurate. The pics of the Lux in my office do NOT reflect the true colour!! 

FYI, I went TTS on these and could have gone down a half size if I wanted to!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Soooo, the Lux. 

Rarely do I meet a shoe that I must, must, _must_ have; however, when *karwood and carlinha* posted this shoe on the New CLs thread, I nearly fainted. I immediately emailed Horatio who promptly responded that they did indeed have a 38.5. I didn't even hesitate. I filled out the order form, selected 2 day, and faxed it back. I honestly can say that I made the right decision. These shoes are just breath taking... I have no words. I've been strangely attracted to bright colours lately, which is totally NOT my normal style! Between these and the Jade ADs, I think I'm on a roll!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Congratulations!  The color is gorgeous.


----------



## jenayb

^ Aw thank you, lovely!


----------



## NANI1972

OH-MY-GAAAH! They are indeed breath taking J'enay! So gorgeous! 100% a good choice!


----------



## jenayb

*Nans*


----------



## BijouBleu

Oh God J'Enay!!! Those are hot! HOT!!!! 

I'm on the list at BG, canNOT wait for this shoe. Seeing the photos made me want to run to Robertson and just pick them up


----------



## jenayb

^ do it!!


----------



## BijouBleu

I'm kind of on a social bender right now, so I literally have no time until Monday. I'll see how beat up I feel by then

You look amazing in them, I have the photo up to stare at when all these numbers start to blur together, gives me a second wind


----------



## Luv n bags

You have a beautiful collection.  I really love your new addition - I might have to break my ban for a pair of these!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, that colour is indeed breathtaking! And how wonderful that your office has a balcony! This is a great addition to your already  worthy collection


----------



## misselizabeth22

GLORIOUS!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks again, ladies!

*L*, the view off my balcony is Camelback Mountain. It's so amazing.. I'm blessed.


----------



## needloub

Beautiful color!!  Congrats!


----------



## stilly

*jenay* - These look just gorgeous on you!!! The color is beautiful!!!


----------



## jeshika

i love that color, *jenay*! and it looks SOOO good on you!!!! you are on a roll! 

ps. is that a pic of u and dBF? so cute!!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

love them!


----------



## jenayb

Aw, thank you again!

*Jesh*, lol yes that is DBF!  

So OT but in that pic, I had extensions and my colourist convinced me to go like this reddish brownish blonde... Horrific. So I actually hate that pic because I am normally PLATINUM blonde.. Like, white! That hair colour only lasted a week in that picture!


----------



## kvjohns614

Jenay, your additions never fail to amaze me! These are FAB!!!! Looove them


----------



## jenayb

^ Aw, thank you so very much!


----------



## erinmiyu

soooo amazing, *jenay*! love!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

What a beautiful color, Jenay. I can't wait to see which of your collection you bring to SF in a few days.


----------



## jenayb

Thanks *Erin!*

*Bat*,you are so sweet. Don't be too disappointed; I likely won't bring much with me. I'm paranoid about flying with my CLs!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Aw, thank you again!
> 
> *Jesh*, lol yes that is DBF!
> 
> So OT but in that pic, I had extensions and my colourist convinced me to go like this reddish brownish blonde... Horrific. So I actually hate that pic because I am normally PLATINUM blonde.. Like, white! That hair colour only lasted a week in that picture!



awww, i was gonna say! i thought u were blonde. I think you look great and you look so happy there with dBF! Super cute!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> awww, i was gonna say! i thought u were blonde. I think you look great and you look so happy there with dBF! Super cute!



Aw, thank you! Not to get all lame, but he is truly my best friend and my whole world. I am so very blessed. 

But anyhoo, yeah sister I am DEF a blonde in every sense of the word!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> *UV LUX*
> 
> For anyone who may be hesitating, please don't. The colour of these is absolutely gorgeuos IRL. I can't get an accurate picture of what these actually look like, and they are truly the most comfortable CLs I have ever worn in my LIFE. The suede is so very supple and soft... I cannot get over these shoes. I went out on my office balcony to try to capture the colour in the sunshine... I think this is the most accurate. The pics of the Lux in my office do NOT reflect the true colour!!
> 
> FYI, I went TTS on these and could have gone down a half size if I wanted to!



Gorgeous!  I think I want these now, hows the sizing? I know you said you could've gone a half size down but I'm always worried with going a half size down as it could be too small. I have average feet so maybe TTS will fit.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Gorgeous!  I think I want these now, hows the sizing? I know you said you could've gone a half size down but I'm always worried with going a half size down as it could be too small. I have average feet so maybe TTS will fit.



Thank you honey, you are so very sweet. 

I would suggest going TTS on these, but then again I haven't worn them out for a full day. I suspect they will stretch a tiny bit. I like my shoes SNUG so you might not want to size down.


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> *UV LUX*
> 
> For anyone who may be hesitating, please don't. The colour of these is absolutely gorgeuos IRL. I can't get an accurate picture of what these actually look like, and they are truly the most comfortable CLs I have ever worn in my LIFE. The suede is so very supple and soft... I cannot get over these shoes. I went out on my office balcony to try to capture the colour in the sunshine... I think this is the most accurate. The pics of the Lux in my office do NOT reflect the true colour!!
> 
> FYI, I went TTS on these and could have gone down a half size if I wanted to!



These are simply stunning *J!*

I have a weak spot for purple, and they just look so _FUN!_

(ps: love the view! but maaaan is it hot!)


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> These are simply stunning *J!*
> 
> I have a weak spot for purple, and they just look so _FUN!_
> 
> (ps: love the view! but maaaan is it hot!)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Thank you honey, you are so very sweet.
> 
> I would suggest going TTS on these, but then again I haven't worn them out for a full day. I suspect they will stretch a tiny bit. I like my shoes SNUG so you might not want to size down.



Your welcome  I'm just thinking of what shoes to wear for grad this year, and maybe I'll wear those  still undecided


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

That's some serious UV LUX!!! I need some sunscreen to shield its hotness!!! beach: congrats Jenay!!


----------



## Faraasha

*Jenaaaay!*... They're gorgeous on you!!... I need to check if these are coming in here... Didn't think Id fall for this style... 

PS: love the photograph of you and your DBF... So sweet!..


----------



## jenayb

Thank you *CEC*! 

*Faraasha*, you are too kind. Thank you for the compliments on the shoes... And on DBF! He is so special.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

they are gorgeous *jenay*


----------



## jenayb

Thanks, *Dezy*!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Love your new addition Jenay!!!
Just stunning!!!

You and your DBF look so cute together


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Love your new addition Jenay!!!
> Just stunning!!!
> 
> You and your DBF look so cute together


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Wow, I love those!! If you don't mind me asking how much are they?


----------



## jenayb

^^ $945


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hmm, they're sooo pretty... Lol


----------



## icecreamom

Jenay hun! I love your new addition and of course your Bal and!! the Pic with your love... so cute!!!


----------



## jenayb

icecreamom said:


> Jenay hun! I love your new addition and of course your Bal and!! the Pic with your love... so cute!!!



Aw thank you honey!!


----------



## yazziestarr

the UV lux are gorgeous! im dying over the color in the outdoor pic. 

oh and thanks by the way for offering you NM contact a couple pages back for the jade ADs, my Nordstroms guy is on it. they haven't come in there yet.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks, doll!

And you're welcome! My NM SA is honestly so very sweet and helpful -- I'd love to hog him for myself, but that would be selfish not to share.


----------



## cts900

Ah, heck.  How do you always manage to be more and more amazing with each new pair?  That is a shape that would never work on me.....but I am _obsessed_ with it on you! WOWZA!


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> the UV lux are gorgeous! im dying over the color in the outdoor pic.
> 
> oh and thanks by the way for offering you NM contact a couple pages back for the jade ADs, my Nordstroms guy is on it. *they haven't come in there yet.*




where the HECK are the Nordys Jade ADs? I have been waiting for them FOR-EVER!!!!!!!! I bother my SA every day about them. He's just about ready to kill me.


----------



## clothingguru

LOVE them on you Jenay! LOVE the purple so much! Congrats!


----------



## *MJ*

The Lux are soooo HOT!!! I love the purple on you!!! What a fabulous addition to your collection!!


----------



## *MJ*

Oh, and I love your new avi...how precious!!


----------



## carlinha

just back to drool over the color of those shoes! 

and i LOVE your new avi   doggies are just the best!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Catching up on your additions--the jade ADs are gorgeous on you!  Congrats on the UV Lux.  Both are such rich and vibrant colors.


----------



## jancedtif

Phew!!!  I've finally gotten through your thread *jw*!  You have a gorgeous collection.  My favs are the python Biancas (fabulous!!!) and your UV LUX are the stuff of my dreams!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> where the HECK are the Nordys Jade ADs? I have been waiting for them FOR-EVER!!!!!!!! I bother my SA every day about them. He's just about ready to kill me.



ZOMG I hope you have them by now!! 



clothingguru said:


> LOVE them on you Jenay! LOVE the purple so much! Congrats!





*MJ* said:


> The Lux are soooo HOT!!! I love the purple on you!!! What a fabulous addition to your collection!!



Aw, thanks babe! You are such an awesome friend!! 



*MJ* said:


> Oh, and I love your new avi...how precious!!





carlinha said:


> just back to drool over the color of those shoes!
> 
> and i LOVE your new avi   doggies are just the best!!!



Yay! Doggies for prez!

He really is such a special little guy! 



LavenderIce said:


> Catching up on your additions--the jade ADs are gorgeous on you!  Congrats on the UV Lux.  Both are such rich and vibrant colors.



Aw thanks babe - I appreciate it. I'm really getting more into colour now and it feels good, lol. 



jancedtif said:


> Phew!!!  I've finally gotten through your thread *jw*!  You have a gorgeous collection.  My favs are the python Biancas (fabulous!!!) and your UV LUX are the stuff of my dreams!  Thank you for sharing!



You are so sweet I can't believe you took the time to go thru the whole thing. Thank you so much for your kind words, girl!!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> ZOMG I hope you have them by now!!



Nope! No Jade ADs, no Magos... no nada. :cry:


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Nope! No Jade ADs, no Magos... no nada. :cry:


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Some very quick modeling pic at the request of a very special bat!



FO SHIZZZZZLE? How did i miss these beauties on you! 
GORGEEEEE---OUSSSSS!


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> FO SHIZZZZZLE? How did i miss these beauties on you!
> GORGEEEEE---OUSSSSS!


They are stunning!!!

Why why why won't they ship WS to Australia??


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> FO SHIZZZZZLE? How did i miss these beauties on you!
> GORGEEEEE---OUSSSSS!


 


pixiesparkle said:


> They are stunning!!!
> 
> Why why why won't they ship WS to Australia??


 
You guys are so nice!  Thank you!!


----------



## PyAri

Purple!!! Love it, and the pic of you and dbf. Must see this platinum blonde you speak of. I like blonde hair


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> Purple!!! Love it, and the pic of you and dbf. Must see this platinum blonde you speak of. I like blonde hair


 
Me too, love blondes! 

I've always kept my hair, like, WHITE!  ... But I went astray for literally a week in November when that picture was taken in NYC. Everyone, including my parents and DBF, was like ummmm... NO!  

Hence, I'm back baby!!!







(with the beautiful Speedy that I got from a _lovely_ tPFer!!)


----------



## PyAri

YES!! Blonde FTW! You look absolutely gorgeous. The other color just wasn't cutting it.  Love the speedy, the outfit, the hair-all the picture above is missing is the CLs, lol!


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> YES!! Blonde FTW! You look absolutely gorgeous. The other color just wasn't cutting it. Love the speedy, the outfit, the hair-all the picture above is missing is the CLs, lol!


 


Thanks babe!! I know, the other colour looked awful on me! 

LOL! I have on $3 Old Navy flip flops in that pic!!


----------



## *MJ*

Love your hair, and your LV!!! You look fab!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Love your hair, and your LV!!! You look fab!! Gorgeous!!!


 


Love ya girl!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Me too, love blondes!
> 
> I've always kept my hair, like, WHITE!  ... But I went astray for literally a week in November when that picture was taken in NYC. Everyone, including my parents and DBF, was like ummmm... NO!
> 
> Hence, I'm back baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with the beautiful Speedy that I got from a _lovely_ tPFer!!)



You look stunning! I wish I could pull off blonde  I like that car behind you too! Acura? (Unless it isn't yours in which case you wouldn't know...)


----------



## ashakes

Love the ultraviolet Lux!  The color is so beautiful and rich.  This is the first time I'm visiting your thread so I will be back soon to check out the rest!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> You look stunning! I wish I could pull off blonde  I like that car behind you too! Acura? (Unless it isn't yours in which case you wouldn't know...)



Aw, thank you!

Yep that is my car... Acura TL... My baby. Love the new body style, although many don't! 



ashakes said:


> Love the ultraviolet Lux!  The color is so beautiful and rich.  This is the first time I'm visiting your thread so I will be back soon to check out the rest!



Thank you so much!! Such a compliment... Your collection is TDF!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Jenay the UV lux !


----------



## BattyBugs

Back & beautiful, Jenay!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Me too, love blondes!
> 
> I've always kept my hair, like, WHITE!  ... But I went astray for literally a week in November when that picture was taken in NYC. Everyone, including my parents and DBF, was like ummmm... NO!
> 
> Hence, I'm back baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with the beautiful Speedy that I got from a _lovely_ tPFer!!)


 
Hehe

I lovvvee blonde hair too!! I wish I could be blonde like that. My natural hair color is really dark brown and the closest to blonde for me is what I have now. Caramel highlights with golden blonde highlights together. It is really pretty actually! I saw it on Eva Longoria, Eva Mendes...etc. I gave it a try after 4 years of not dying my hair!!!

Anywho, Jenay I love your hair!!


----------



## natassha68

Love the Lux !!!!, stunning color !


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> Me too, love blondes!
> 
> I've always kept my hair, like, WHITE!  ... But I went astray for literally a week in November when that picture was taken in NYC. Everyone, including my parents and DBF, was like ummmm... NO!
> 
> Hence, I'm back baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with the beautiful Speedy that I got from a _lovely_ tPFer!!)


 
Hey sexy girl!!!!

You look a 100% amazing!!!!

Love your hair cut and of course the color!!!


----------



## karwood

Look at you!  Love your hair and the LV!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Me too, love blondes!
> 
> I've always kept my hair, like, WHITE!  ... But I went astray for literally a week in November when that picture was taken in NYC. Everyone, including my parents and DBF, was like ummmm... NO!
> 
> Hence, I'm back baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with the beautiful Speedy that I got from a _lovely_ tPFer!!)


 
You look so gorgeous!!! Love that Speedy....


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Jenay the UV lux !


 
Isn't the colour just amazing? I absolutely DIE for it! 



BattyBugs said:


> Back & beautiful, Jenay!


 
Hehe! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Hehe
> 
> I lovvvee blonde hair too!! I wish I could be blonde like that. My natural hair color is really dark brown and the closest to blonde for me is what I have now. Caramel highlights with golden blonde highlights together. It is really pretty actually! I saw it on Eva Longoria, Eva Mendes...etc. I gave it a try after 4 years of not dying my hair!!!
> 
> Anywho, Jenay I love your hair!!


 
I have blonde hair naturally, so luckily I don't really have to bleach per se to get it to lift. One of my really good girlfriends is also my hair dresser and she does an amazing job. She's a bit edgy like I am, or try to be hehe, so she knows exactly what I want without me even telling her. The key to any hair style worth having is a GREAT hair dresser! I'm super lucky. 



natassha68 said:


> Love the Lux !!!!, stunning color !


 
Thank you!! The colour really is pretty IRL! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Hey sexy girl!!!!
> 
> You look a 100% amazing!!!!
> 
> Love your hair cut and of course the color!!!


 
You are so very sweet!!!!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Look at you! Love your hair and the LV!


 
Hehe thanks girl! I'm really lucky to have the Roses Speedy, I just love it!



Dessye said:


> You look so gorgeous!!! Love that Speedy....


 
Thank you honey!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Isn't the colour just amazing? I absolutely DIE for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> I have blonde hair naturally, so luckily I don't really have to bleach per se to get it to lift. One of my really good girlfriends is also my hair dresser and she does an amazing job. She's a bit edgy like I am, or try to be hehe, so she knows exactly what I want without me even telling her. The key to any hair style worth having is a GREAT hair dresser! I'm super lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! The colour really is pretty IRL!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so very sweet!!!!


 
Hii!!! I agree 100%. I have had terrible experiences with hairdressers. I know exactly what I want and no matter how I explained it or no matter how many pictures I brought, they always seemed to give me something completely different from what I wanted. But now this hairdresser I have is AMAZING! He is pricey but he understands the needs of his clients...I dunno how he does it but he makes it so that my color and cut lasts me 3 months. Even if I see my roots, it works. It looks natural and I love it. He is a genius!! 

You are so lucky to have blonde hair naturally. It is harder for people with dark hair to change their color you know? It is tricky because you have to match the features, skintones and what not. I suppose it is the same for blondes but I always hear hairdressers complain about this issue for ppl with dark hair...or maybe they just prefer doing blonde colors lol

And those Luxs are killing me...really. Have you posted modelling pics of your new sandals? OU!!! Did you get your Magos today??????


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hii!!! I agree 100%. I have had terrible experiences with hairdressers. I know exactly what I want and no matter how I explained it or no matter how many pictures I brought, they always seemed to give me something completely different from what I wanted. But now this hairdresser I have is AMAZING! He is pricey but he understands the needs of his clients...I dunno how he does it but he makes it so that my color and cut lasts me 3 months. Even if I see my roots, it works. It looks natural and I love it. He is a genius!!
> 
> You are so lucky to have blonde hair naturally. It is harder for people with dark hair to change their color you know? It is tricky because you have to match the features, skintones and what not. I suppose it is the same for blondes but I always hear hairdressers complain about this issue for ppl with dark hair...or maybe they just prefer doing blonde colors lol
> 
> And those Luxs are killing me...really. Have you posted modelling pics of your new sandals? OU!!! Did you get your Magos today??????



Ugh. My hair is definitely one thing I will always spend money on. And finding the right stylist is so important - glad you have one that you love! 

I posted a kind of crappy mod pic in the New CLs thread.. I really need to update my collection thread, but there are a few that I am still waiting on...  

I DID get my Magos today!!!!! I am in hog heaven!!


----------



## jenayb

So I'll make an update tonight actually... I wanted to wait for the other new babies to come home to my loving feet, but I can't!


----------



## jenayb

So I don't think I've made an effort to keep quiet about the fact that I lurrrrve the Maggie with every tiny fiber of my being. It's been my UHG for basically ever, and it's been an absolute JOURNEY tracking each colourway down. I still have yet to add my beloved pumice Maggie, but it's around the corner - I can feel it!

Meanwhile, this style has been at the very top of my radar and lust-list since it appeared on the runway last year. I feel like it's been a rumour with no ETA forever now, and I can't believe that this shoe is actually in my hands and on my feet. I am absolutely in awe of the beauty of this shoe IRL. The material is some of the softest, most supple that I have ever felt and the crisp lines are just amazing. In short, I'm in love. But enough about me, more about...

Mago 160 - Black/Beige


----------



## pixiesparkle

she's a trueeeee BEAUTY!!


----------



## michellejy

jenay- no idea how I missed the UV Lux, but that color is incredible. 

The Magos...


----------



## bling*lover

I  those mago's Jenay, gorgeous congrats! Will we be seeing them on you in the blue aswell?????


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> So I don't think I've made an effort to keep quiet about the fact that I lurrrrve the Maggie with every tiny fiber of my being. It's been my UHG for basically ever, and it's been an absolute JOURNEY tracking each colourway down. I still have yet to add my beloved pumice Maggie, but it's around the corner - I can feel it!
> 
> Meanwhile, this style has been at the very top of my radar and lust-list since it appeared on the runway last year. I feel like it's been a rumour with no ETA forever now, and I can't believe that this shoe is actually in my hands and on my feet. I am absolutely in awe of the beauty of this shoe IRL. The material is some of the softest, most supple that I have ever felt and the crisp lines are just amazing. In short, I'm in love. But enough about me, more about...
> 
> Mago 160 - Black/Beige


 
These are gorgeous!!! 
Love them on you!!!!
Can't wait to see your other additions!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> So I don't think I've made an effort to keep quiet about the fact that I lurrrrve the Maggie with every tiny fiber of my being. It's been my UHG for basically ever, and it's been an absolute JOURNEY tracking each colourway down. I still have yet to add my beloved pumice Maggie, but it's around the corner - I can feel it!
> 
> Meanwhile, this style has been at the very top of my radar and lust-list since it appeared on the runway last year. I feel like it's been a rumour with no ETA forever now, and I can't believe that this shoe is actually in my hands and on my feet. I am absolutely in awe of the beauty of this shoe IRL. The material is some of the softest, most supple that I have ever felt and the crisp lines are just amazing. In short, I'm in love. But enough about me, more about...
> 
> Mago 160 - Black/Beige


 
Holy smokes!!!!!!!!! That is HOT! They look stunning on you hun!!! LOVE them!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Those maggies!


----------



## aoqtpi

Lovely! They look amazing on you *J*!


----------



## ashakes

Beautiful collection!  And, the Magos are TDF!  Congrats on another great addition!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Jenay they look amazing!!!! congrats!! 

now you have me more excited to get my shipment notification from Saks  i am hoping i made the right decision with 38.5 in the 140s. i think this might be the first 140 style i can wear to work since i let go of my Miss Clichy 140s


----------



## Dessye

Congrats on the 1st Mago, *Jenay*!  Gorgey on you!


----------



## jenayb

ashakes said:


> Beautiful collection!  And, the Magos are TDF!  Congrats on another great addition!



Thank you so much!!  



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Jenay they look amazing!!!! congrats!!
> 
> now you have me more excited to get my shipment notification from Saks  i am hoping i made the right decision with 38.5 in the 140s. i think this might be the first 140 style i can wear to work since i let go of my Miss Clichy 140s



Thanks, girl. You are going to lurrrrve them!! I promise. 



Dessye said:


> Congrats on the 1st Mago, *Jenay*!  Gorgey on you!



Aw thank you *Dess*!!


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> she's a trueeeee BEAUTY!!



Ahh. Isn't she? So well worth the wait...... 



michellejy said:


> jenay- no idea how I missed the UV Lux, but that color is incredible.
> 
> The Magos...



Thank you. The Lux is truly a stunning shoe IRL... Pictures just can't do the colour justice.

And the Mago, well.... No words.... 



bling*lover said:


> I  those mago's Jenay, gorgeous congrats! Will we be seeing them on you in the blue aswell?????



Hehe!! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> These are gorgeous!!!
> Love them on you!!!!
> Can't wait to see your other additions!!



Thank you, I can't wait to share! I've had an incredibly lucky past week!! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Holy smokes!!!!!!!!! That is HOT! They look stunning on you hun!!! LOVE them!!!!



Xoxoxoxo 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Those maggies!



They are the business!! Lol! 



aoqtpi said:


> Lovely! They look amazing on you *J*!



Aw thank you *L*!!


----------



## BijouBleu

the Mago on you! Can't wait to see the rest of your goodies!


----------



## Hipployta

SHOE TWIN!  My Chouquettes came and it's an utter fail.  I can't get my foot all the way into the front portion so there is just...foot flesh bunching up...and at the top it feels super loose...*cries* Did this happen when you tried on other sizes?


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> the Mago on you! Can't wait to see the rest of your goodies!



Thank you honey!!



Hipployta said:


> SHOE TWIN!  My Chouquettes came and it's an utter fail.  I can't get my foot all the way into the front portion so there is just...foot flesh bunching up...and at the top it feels super loose...*cries* Did this happen when you tried on other sizes?



omg!!! No mine are perfect. Do you have wide feet?? The length looks good. Are these from Sascha? 37.5?


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> omg!!! No mine are perfect. Do you have wide feet?? The length looks good. Are these from Sascha? 37.5?



The length is good...except I can't get the rest of my foot in 

They are from Sascha but I kept the 38s...and if it's loose on top but won't fit nn the bottom I think my foot and this shoe are just incompatible


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Your collection is amazing  love the Magos!!!!!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

The Lux are fab Jenay! I also have a soft spot for purple. Actually checked out my local boutique earlier today to try these but they didn't have any. Having seen yours I now want them more. This place is dangerous!!!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Oh....  Posted last reply before finishing the thread and missed the Magos. They are TDF!


----------



## cts900

Your Magos are so lovely!  I do not know how I missed them yesterday, but I am _loving_ them today.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Mago + Jenay =


----------



## _Danielle_

*Ahhhhh Jenay MAG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 's !!!!* *TDF !*


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> The length is good...except I can't get the rest of my foot in
> 
> They are from Sascha but I kept the 38s...and if it's loose on top but won't fit nn the bottom I think my foot and this shoe are just incompatible



Is there any way you can stretch the suede at the toe? I really want these to work for you! 



SpursGirlJen said:


> Your collection is amazing  love the Magos!!!!!



Aw thanks love! 



ImeldaMarkII said:


> The Lux are fab Jenay! I also have a soft spot for purple. Actually checked out my local boutique earlier today to try these but they didn't have any. Having seen yours I now want them more. This place is dangerous!!!





ImeldaMarkII said:


> Oh....  Posted last reply before finishing the thread and missed the Magos. They are TDF!



I believe that BG.com has the Lux in UV and red. Just sayin!  

.. And thank you! 



cts900 said:


> Your Magos are so lovely!  I do not know how I missed them yesterday, but I am _loving_ them today.



Fancy seein' you here, hot stuff.  



Dukeprincess said:


> Mago + Jenay =



*DUKE*


----------



## clothingguru

LOVE the mago! More mod pics PLEASE! Im dying over the Mago right now!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> LOVE the mago! More mod pics PLEASE! Im dying over the Mago right now!


 
Hehe I'm sorry - I am *so* lazy right now. 

I have a few other things en route, so I'll knock all of the mod pics out in one sitting when they arrive... 

(It wil be worth the wait!)


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> So I don't think I've made an effort to keep quiet about the fact that I lurrrrve the Maggie with every tiny fiber of my being. It's been my UHG for basically ever, and it's been an absolute JOURNEY tracking each colourway down. I still have yet to add my beloved pumice Maggie, but it's around the corner - I can feel it!
> 
> Meanwhile, this style has been at the very top of my radar and lust-list since it appeared on the runway last year. I feel like it's been a rumour with no ETA forever now, and I can't believe that this shoe is actually in my hands and on my feet. I am absolutely in awe of the beauty of this shoe IRL. The material is some of the softest, most supple that I have ever felt and the crisp lines are just amazing. In short, I'm in love. But enough about me, more about...
> 
> Mago 160 - Black/Beige



 this shoe  Congrats and she looks beautiful on your foot!


----------



## MadameElle

MadameElle said:


> Jenay - how did you size on you Mago? How is the toe box? I'm really hoping that they will stretch a bit so my toes will have extra room in there. The outer 2 toes are cramped. I still can't believe I can walk in these 160mm Mago.



Hi jenay-I just moved this question from the 'Talk About New Styles Thread'.  BTW you're doing this .  I hope you got the frutti frutti.


----------



## Akalyah

Very Nice Jenay!!! &#9829;


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> this shoe  Congrats and she looks beautiful on your foot!


 
Thanks lady!  



MadameElle said:


> Hi jenay-I just moved this question from the 'Talk About New Styles Thread'. BTW you're doing this . I hope you got the frutti frutti.


 
I can officially now say the Frutti is off my list...... artyhat: 



Akalyah said:


> Very Nice Jenay!!! &#9829;


 
Aw thanks babe! Always love seeing you!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenaywins said:


> Thanks lady!
> 
> 
> 
> *I can officially now say the Frutti is off my list*...... artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw thanks babe! Always love seeing you!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## Jerrica

Jenay congrats on such perfect additions! The Mago is so classic and the Lux and is my absolute fav from SS! They both look perfect on you


----------



## sobe2009

Gorgeous additions. Don't know where to start!!, they are pretty great, and so happy for u r getting ur Maggie/Mago collection together.... Maggies is one of my fav styles too.


----------



## Dessye

Gorgeous additions, YES!  Congrats on finding the Fruttis!


----------



## jenayb

Jerrica said:


> Jenay congrats on such perfect additions! The Mago is so classic and the Lux and is my absolute fav from SS! They both look perfect on you


 
Thank you so very much! 

The Lux is truly special. I'm glad I pounced! 



sobe2009 said:


> Gorgeous additions. Don't know where to start!!, they are pretty great, and so happy for u r getting ur Maggie/Mago collection together.... Maggies is one of my fav styles too.


 
Aw thank you honey. Slowly but surely my Maggie family is coming together!  



Dessye said:


> Gorgeous additions, YES! Congrats on finding the Fruttis!


 
Thank you babe!!!! 

I was so happy when *carlinha* posted them last night, and as luck would have it they are from a very sweet tPF member.


----------



## karwood

The Mago looks amazing on you! I seriously can't wait to get my pair!


----------



## FlipDiver

_Danielle_ said:


> *Ahhhhh Jenay MAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's !!!!* *TDF !*





Yay, I love the Mago *Jenay*!! Congratty-grats!


----------



## missgiannina

i see that you took out the frutti frutti from your wishlist...did you get it? i hope you got the white ones they were gorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> I can officially now say the Frutti is off my list...... artyhat:



YAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYY!!!!!!












congrats for scoring one of your UHGs!!!  and yes it is from a lovely tpf-er indeed!


----------



## Nolia

I LOVE the Jems on you!!  But you're right, what WOULD you wear them with?  Have you come up with any fabulous combinations of outfits since?!


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> i see that you took out the frutti frutti from your wishlist...did you get it? i hope you got the white ones they were gorgeous!!!



 



carlinha said:


> YAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats for scoring one of your UHGs!!!  and yes it is from a lovely tpf-er indeed!



I can't thank you enough babe!  



Nolia said:


> I LOVE the Jems on you!!  But you're right, what WOULD you wear them with?  Have you come up with any fabulous combinations of outfits since?!



Aw, thank you!

Ok so here is the thing with the Jems... They look amazing with a little black dress - they are a total Vegas shoe!! Unfortunately, there's just something about the construction that makes the heel feel as if it's bending with every step, so I have yet to wear them out. Can you believe it?


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> The Mago looks amazing on you! I seriously can't wait to get my pair!



Hello, new avatar!!!  LOVE them, girl! 



FlipDiver said:


> Yay, I love the Mago *Jenay*!! Congratty-grats!



Yay thank you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Took me three days to get through this thread but so worth it! You have a beautiful collection and I especially liked the personal story that came with each shoe. You're clearly not an impulse buyer and have built up your collection with great care! Congratulations and may your feet never hurt or blister so you can share these beauties with the world!


----------



## bling*lover

AHHHH Jenay you got your frutti frutti  So excited for you and can't wait to see them!


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> Is there any way you can stretch the suede at the toe? I really want these to work for you!



I pretty much give up. I'm going to give Sascha a call today and see if it's fine to return them to my local Neimans or if I need to send them back.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Took me three days to get through this thread but so worth it! You have a beautiful collection and I especially liked the personal story that came with each shoe. You're clearly not an impulse buyer and have built up your collection with great care! Congratulations and may your feet never hurt or blister so you can share these beauties with the world!


 
Lol, thanks babe. I still experience the occasional blister, but I'm amazed at the styles I'm able to wear now that I never thought I could. When people tell you that practice is key, they mean it! 



bling*lover said:


> AHHHH Jenay you got your frutti frutti  So excited for you and can't wait to see them!


 
Hehehehe... I can't believe they popped up.... And from such a total doll of a seller? Yes please! Lol. 



Hipployta said:


> I pretty much give up. I'm going to give Sascha a call today and see if it's fine to return them to my local Neimans or if I need to send them back.


 
Don't give up. What have you done to make them work? Have you worn them and tried to stretch them at all? 

I've wanted to give up on styles in the past... TRUST! Work at it.


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*, congrats on your fruittis! we are twins again!!!!!

btw, i'm wearing my tobacco maggies today and uhm... they are so amazingly comfy... more so with the spenco ball of the foot pad you recommended! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *jenay*, congrats on your fruittis! we are twins again!!!!!
> 
> btw, i'm wearing my tobacco maggies today and uhm... they are so amazingly comfy... more so with the spenco ball of the foot pad you recommended! THANKS!!!!!



Ah! Isn't that Spenco just the best?!


----------



## NANI1972

Whaaaaa! You got Fruttis?! They are the white version correct? Those are gorgy too! 

Yay so happy for you congrats!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Whaaaaa! You got Fruttis?! They are the white version correct? Those are gorgy too!
> 
> Yay so happy for you congrats!


 
OMG girl I can't BELIEVE I did not text you about this! Maybe it was too late last night..? Idk. 

Anyhow, yes! The white! Now we need to find yours!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> OMG girl I can't BELIEVE I did not text you about this! Maybe it was too late last night..? Idk.
> 
> Anyhow, yes! The white! Now we need to find yours!


  It must have been late coz I talked to you a little before I went (do you think this smiley snores? Looks like eh?) hehe


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> It must have been late coz I talked to you a little before I went (do you think this smiley snores? Looks like eh?) hehe


 
Ah yes! It was after 7pm my time... That's what I do. Late night texts.  

Sorry! 

(Hehe, I think he does!)


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Ah yes! It was after 7pm my time... That's what I do. Late night texts.
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no worries I was still awake surfing tpf!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Oh no worries I was still awake surfing tpf!


 
Oh duh!


----------



## Aniski

Jenay, just caught up on your collection!  Holy CL batman!!  LOve the closet!  And your new additions are just fierce!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Ah! Isn't that Spenco just the best?!



they are pretty awesome. i love the squishy gel feeling under my toes.

when do your goodies get here?! i can't wait to see!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> they are pretty awesome. i love the squishy gel feeling under my toes.
> 
> when do your goodies get here?! i can't wait to see!!!!!


 
Hmm... There are a few different deilvery dates...


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the Magos, Jenay! I am glad you got your Fruttis.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats on the magos babe they are delicious!!!


----------



## natassha68

SSSSOOOOOOOOOO   jell!!!!!.....:greengrin:





carlinha said:


> YAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats for scoring one of your UHGs!!!  and yes it is from a lovely tpf-er indeed!


----------



## jenayb

Aniski said:


> Jenay, just caught up on your collection! Holy CL batman!! LOve the closet! And your new additions are just fierce!


 
Hehe, thanks lover!  



BattyBugs said:


> Love the Magos, Jenay! I am glad you got your Fruttis.


 
Thank you, little bat. I'm so glad, too. I literally still can't believe they will be mine!! 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Congrats on the magos babe they are delicious!!!


 
Thanks sweetie!! 



natassha68 said:


> SSSSOOOOOOOOOO jell!!!!!.....:greengrin:


 


Thanks girl!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

OMG Jenay!!! 
You got the Frutti Frutti?...that's Fantastic!!!!
Can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> *UV LUX*
> 
> For anyone who may be hesitating, please don't. The colour of these is absolutely gorgeuos IRL. I can't get an accurate picture of what these actually look like, and they are truly the most comfortable CLs I have ever worn in my LIFE. The suede is so very supple and soft... I cannot get over these shoes. I went out on my office balcony to try to capture the colour in the sunshine... I think this is the most accurate. The pics of the Lux in my office do NOT reflect the true colour!!
> 
> FYI, I went TTS on these and could have gone down a half size if I wanted to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenaywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, love blondes!
> 
> I've always kept my hair, like, WHITE!  ... But I went astray for literally a week in November when that picture was taken in NYC. Everyone, including my parents and DBF, was like ummmm... NO!
> 
> Hence, I'm back baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with the beautiful Speedy that I got from a _lovely_ tPFer!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is wow!  I need to put on some shades to shield from all the UV damage and bright blond :sunnies.  Honestly this shade is so freaking tempting...but Lux's aren't on my list  BTW your starbucks is my favorite accessory lol
Click to expand...


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> OMG Jenay!!!
> You got the Frutti Frutti?...that's Fantastic!!!!
> Can't wait to see pics!!!!



 



VeryStylishGirl said:


> jenaywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UV LUX*
> 
> For anyone who may be hesitating, please don't. The colour of these is absolutely gorgeuos IRL. I can't get an accurate picture of what these actually look like, and they are truly the most comfortable CLs I have ever worn in my LIFE. The suede is so very supple and soft... I cannot get over these shoes. I went out on my office balcony to try to capture the colour in the sunshine... I think this is the most accurate. The pics of the Lux in my office do NOT reflect the true colour!!
> 
> FYI, I went TTS on these and could have gone down a half size if I wanted to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is wow!  I need to put on some shades to shield from all the UV damage and bright blond :sunnies.  Honestly this shade is so freaking tempting...but Lux's aren't on my list  BTW your starbucks is my favorite accessory lol
Click to expand...


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


>



what what you got your hands on some juicy fruit?   btw do you like how I'm stalking your thread?  I was thinking after i saw you post about the MBP I wonder if she's gotten anything else recently since the ADs. lol sick when you know some peoples collection better than your own


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> what what you got your hands on some juicy fruit?   btw do you like how I'm stalking your thread?  I was thinking after i saw you post about the MBP I wonder if she's gotten anything else recently since the ADs. lol sick when you know some peoples collection better than your own



Lol!! 

I've got a few things that need to be added. I'm waiting on a couple more to get to me!


----------



## jenayb

Couple new additions today. 

White Talco Python Frutti Frutti 140






Vichy Greissimo 140


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Couple new additions today.
> 
> White Talco Python Frutti Frutti 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vichy Greissimo 140



Congrats on snagging your UHG! And the Greissimo is so adorable!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Congrats on snagging your UHG! And the Greissimo is so adorable!



Thank you!!!!  

It felt nice to delete that one from the siggy!!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> It felt nice to delete that one from the siggy!!



Hopefully I'll be able to do that with the Boulima


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to do that with the Boulima



Honesty, it is all about timing and patience. Shoes that I never in a million years dreamed would be mine are now sitting in my display case. Also, I've been tipped off about a few HG pairs by some very lovely women here at tPF, so don't discount the power of friendship on the forum! 

The Boulimas WILL be yours.


----------



## carlinha

your frutti frutti are just out of this world!  now you're making me want them in white python too 

and wow i don't think i even knew the vichy greissimo existed!  how fun! 

congrats on two amazing pairs!!!!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> your frutti frutti are just out of this world!  now you're making me want them in white python too
> 
> and wow i don't think i even knew the vichy greissimo existed!  how fun!
> 
> congrats on two amazing pairs!!!!



You! I can't even thank you enough!  

It was honestly your pics of the Black Fruttis that really got me dying over this particular style, so how fitting that you would lead me to acquire the White Fruttis!!  

Isn't the Vichy super fun??? This pair happened to pop up on eBay last week, BNIB, for over 50% off retail.... So I thought, heck, why not take a chance, right? Turns out, the first-time seller was incredibly sweet and a joy to deal with, much like the seller of my Fruttis!


----------



## pixiesparkle

congrats on finally getting your UHG Jenay!! =) 
A pair of black Fruittis are on eBay as well if you're interested 
Now where are your RB Mago? have they not arrived yet? I've been checking your thread everyday just to see pics of them hehe


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> congrats on finally getting your UHG Jenay!! =)
> A pair of black Fruittis are on eBay as well if you're interested
> Now where are your RB Mago? have they not arrived yet? I've been checking your thread everyday just to see pics of them hehe



The Fruttis for $1795 that have been sitting for months? Ugh I know! I've emailed the seller and tried to haggle my little heart out - she won't budge. 

Geez, I'm not very good at keeping secrets, am I!  The RB Mago is currently in transit to meeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> The Fruttis for $1795 that have been sitting for months? Ugh I know! I've emailed the seller and tried to haggle my little heart out - she won't budge.
> 
> Geez, I'm not very good at keeping secrets, am I!  The RB Mago is currently in transit to meeeeeeeeeee!!!



Indeed that's the one! Do you know the original retail price for them? $1795 is quite a lot..
My RB Mago is on her way to me as well..


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> Indeed that's the one! Do you know the original retail price for them? $1795 is quite a lot..
> My RB Mago is on her way to me as well..



I believe the original price was right around $2k+ but BG had them on sale for... Get ready... $800 at one point.  

Congrats on the RBM!!!!


----------



## jeshika

gorgeous additions, *jenay*!!!!  the white fruittis! and the vichy greissimos!  so perfect for summer!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love your newest! I adore the colour on the Greissimos, and upon a second viewing the Fruttis are even more gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks dolls!!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous new pairs J!!! The Fruttis are so gorgeous!! They are perfection on you!! And the Vichy Greiss have stolen my  

Congrats my dear friend!! It's so awesome to mark a HG off the list!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Yay congrats Jenay, they are both gorgeous. When I saw the frutti frutti I gasped because I didn't realise you were getting the white ones, WOW they are so gorgeous. Congrats again, I look forward to mod pics of them!


----------



## Jerrica

Congrats Jenay!


----------



## CelticLuv

I commented in your reveal thread but those FF's are GORGEOUS!!
Congratulations on finally finding them!!


----------



## Blueberry12

jenaywins said:


> Vichy Greissimo 140


 
Adorable!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

FFs TDF!!! Congrats on your Greissimos aswell! Love them!


----------



## jenayb

Aw, thank you again. You guys are so sweet!


----------



## Dessye

Greissimos!   Could you model these please?


----------



## needloub

I love your Frutti's and your Greissimo's are adorable...I actually love the denim version!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Greissimos!   Could you model these please?



Of course babe. 

I'll get some pics up mañana.


----------



## cts900

Ooooooo, Greissimos!!!!!!!!  Love, love, love, love LOVE!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Ooooooo, Greissimos!!!!!!!!  Love, love, love, love LOVE!


----------



## jenayb

Oh wow! An unexpected addition to the thread!! 

I popped in to NM today literally just to say hello to my SA, as I was already at the mall, and he happened to find something sitting in the back...!!!   

I cannot believe it!


----------



## crystalhowlett

what what what???


----------



## yazziestarr

what is it?!?!?!


----------



## crystalhowlett

send a search party jenay is nowhere to be found!!!


----------



## jenayb

Hehehe. I'm around.... Just feverishly packing lol.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Vegas?


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> Vegas?



Lol not this time. 

Meet up in sf!!!


----------



## *MJ*

I know....but I won't tell!!! :ninja:

Clue: Luckiest. find. *EVER*!!!! 

Damn woman...you need to buy a lottery ticket, you're so lucky today!!


----------



## jenayb

^


----------



## missgiannina

cant wait to see what you picked up


----------



## crystalhowlett

the suspense!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol!!!


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Vichy Greissimo 140


*Jenay!!!!*  Pictures of these shoes, or even looking at them IRL does them no justice! I LOVE THEM! I had the black and white but I just couldnt make the 35.5 work and they didnt have any 35  Congrats on these!!


----------



## cts900

Girl.  Teasing is M-E-A-N! Travel safe, drink 3 beers for me, take a darn pic of your new surprise purchase!


----------



## PyAri

Surprise purchase?


----------



## Dessye

*MJ* said:


> I know....but I won't tell!!! :ninja:
> 
> Clue: Luckiest. find. *EVER*!!!!
> 
> Damn woman...you need to buy a lottery ticket, you're so lucky today!!



I'm going to guess Pomice Maggie????


----------



## phiphi

congratulations!!! gorgeousness!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> I'm going to guess Pomice Maggie????


I was going to guess the same but Jenay hasn't taken Pomice Maggie off her list
Show us please!!! oh the suspense..


----------



## jenayb

Good gues but it isn't the Pumice Maggie. Very observant Pixie. Hehe. 

Dessye, I will say we are unexpected twins.


----------



## crystalhowlett

:useless: -:greengrin: LOL

a spiked lady????


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> :useless: -:greengrin: LOL



Lol I'm on a plane right now waiting to be told to shut my iPhone off. Pics are def not an option!! Hehehe.


----------



## crystalhowlett

they mean buisness too, no heaphones!! ()
sticking with  my guess, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  spiked lady in red?? or white??




jenaywins said:


> Lol I'm on a plane right now waiting to be told to shut my iPhone off. Pics are def not an option!! Hehehe.


----------



## pixiesparkle

hehe something spikey makes sense..Have a safe flight Jenay! show us pics when you get back =D


----------



## bling*lover

oooh Lady Clou in Ruby perhaps. I love the guessing games! Hope you all have a fantastic time at your meet up. Look forward to seeing pics from your day and your new lovelies!


----------



## KayuuKathey

amazing collection. I wish I could get my hands on some of them. I love seeing heels and trying them on, but to walk.. its difficult sorta.... :X


----------



## l.a_girl19

Did I miss something? You are on a flight to where? The SF meetup?? HAVE FUNNN!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Have fun in San Fran Jenay! Can't wait to see your surprise purchase, as well as anything you get in SF?


----------



## cts900

Enjoy the City and the ladies, little mama.  Can't wait to see you and your shoes when you get back!


----------



## Daniellejp

Your collection is beautiful! I loved reading the stories behind each pair.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Ohhh J' - frutti fruitt in white  well done on getting your UHG! I remember talking to you about those in the D&S thread forever ago.  I really want them too in white but it seems they are harder to get than the black ones .  I love Greissimo anything!  I definitely want to see modeling pictures.  Can't hazard a guess as to what your newly found buy might be but girl you been shopping   Have fun in SF!


----------



## NANI1972

Oooooh I'm almost 100% sure I know what Jenay bought at NM!!!  I can't to see pics! :snack:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

what did you do!!! *** birdy spank! ***


----------



## bling*lover

NANI1972 said:


> Oooooh I'm almost 100% sure I know what Jenay bought at NM!!!  I can't to see pics! :snack:


 
LOL I was thinking the same, I saw a very interesting spy pic from the SF meet-up. I hope what i'm thinking is right because they are gorgeous. Can't wait to find out!! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## BellaShoes

Where are you?!?! I want pics!!! WHoppppeeeeeee!


----------



## jenayb

Hehe! 

We are still in the city. Pics to come Tuesday.... 

*Bella*


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> what did you do!!! *** birdy spank! ***


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!
> 
> We are still in the city. Pics to come Tuesday....
> 
> *Bella*



You are!!!!  I hope you are enjoying this fabulous sun! You guys need to go to Waterbar on the Embarcadero before you leave.... it sits right on the bay aside the bay bridge, fab cocktails and $1 oyster specials! :kiss:


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> You are!!!!  I hope you are enjoying this fabulous sun! You guys need to go to Waterbar on the Embarcadero before you leave.... it sits right on the bay aside the bay bridge, fab cocktails and $1 oyster specials! :kiss:



We are!! 

We are at Scoma's right now. Dbf says Waterbar sounds good to him! 

So amazing to meet you once again.


----------



## Dessye

bling*lover said:


> LOL I was thinking the same, I saw a very interesting spy pic from the SF meet-up. I hope what i'm thinking is right because they are gorgeous. Can't wait to find out!! Hope you had a great time!



Haha, I had the same thought after seeing the pic too. I'll wait for the reveal though


----------



## aoqtpi

I love Jenay's reveals! Can't wait to see what you got! And have a safe flight home


----------



## rnsmelody

it's Tuesday Jenay!! we are waiting for the reveal!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol! 

Ok, I do have a couple additions to share today, and then hopefully next week a couple more!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol!
> 
> Ok, I do have a couple additions to share today, and then hopefully next week a couple more!




You have been a busy little bee!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol!
> 
> Ok, I do have a couple additions to share today, and then hopefully next week a couple more!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> You have been a busy little bee!


 
Hehe!  

 I know, I am feeling so very guilty. It's like every shoe that has ever been on my wish list all of a sudden popped up and I couldn't pass obviously...


----------



## jeshika

Start the show please, *jenay*!!!!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!
> 
> I know, I am feeling so very guilty. It's like every shoe that has ever been on my wish list all of a sudden popped up and I couldn't pass obviously...



BTW, did you decide to buy the shoes we chatted about last week?


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> BTW, did you decide to buy the shoes we chatted about last week?


 
Sadly, no.  

I decided to take your sizing advice and knew that the 38.5 in the leopard ponyhair would likely be too large.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Start the show please, *jenay*!!!!


 
Lol! I'm at work!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*waiting*


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *waiting*


----------



## pixiesparkle

:snack: I'm patiently waiting for your revealss..it's already Wednesday here in Australia


----------



## aoqtpi

:couch:


----------



## Dessye

:snack:


----------



## BijouBleu

Me thinks I'll sip on a cocktail and join the other ladies in waiting (pun fully intended ).


----------



## jenayb

Lol!!! Ok ok ok! 

I'll take some real quick pics... 

How's that?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!! Ok ok ok!
> 
> I'll take some real quick pics...
> 
> How's that?





YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Jesh*


----------



## BijouBleu

Yes!!!!! 



jenaywins said:


> Lol!!! Ok ok ok!
> 
> I'll take some real quick pics...
> 
> How's that?


----------



## jenayb

There are a few styles that are now missing from the cabinet, including some that had to go away for storage for the spring/summer season - but more importantly, there are some NEW styles in the cabinet. Can you see them????


----------



## BijouBleu

Czars  Mago, mago, panier? Hey wait a minute..........when did the nudey Lucifer Bow get in there?


----------



## jeshika

TSARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i love the Magos!!!!!


----------



## FashionGoddess

The Watersnake suede Luxura are new!


----------



## jenayb

^ Good eye!


----------



## crystalhowlett

tuesday is here!!! i see several new additions....:devil:


----------



## FashionGoddess

Thanks Jenay I LOVE your collection!


----------



## l.a_girl19




----------



## bornfree

mago, mago, tsars! lovely additions


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... beautiful collection and beautiful additions! You have an amazing shoe closet


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Oh I see your madame butterfly pumps also arrived


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... beautiful collection and beautiful additions! You have an amazing shoe closet



Hehe, thanks lover but this isn't even my SHOE closet... It's just my CL closet, lol. Poor dbf...  



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Oh I see your madame butterfly pumps also arrived



Hehe, nope those are the 120s that I've had for a while now...


----------



## cts900

This is far too much to process .


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, nope those are the 120s that I've had for a while now...



Duh smacks head! I knew that .  Mine finally arrived today and I tried them on approximately 1 minute ago.  Girl all I can say is I'm glad I got the 40 as they are snnnnnnuuuuuugggggggggggggg . They are also TOWERING! I saw the red and white picnic greissimos as well I KNOW that's gotta be new


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> This is far too much to process .





I have a few on the way then I'm done for a bit I think!  



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Duh smacks head! I knew that .  Mine finally arrived today and I tried them on approximately 1 minute ago.  Girl all I can say is I'm glad I got the 40 as they are snnnnnnuuuuuugggggggggggggg . They are also TOWERING! I saw the red and white picnic greissimos as well I KNOW that's gotta be new



Ooh pics please! 

Hehe! Picnic Greissimos!!


----------



## cts900

^^A few on the way....I can't handle it, woman.  :girlwhack:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, thanks lover but this isn't even my SHOE closet... It's just my CL closet, lol. Poor dbf...



Poor DBF indeed! Although he also gets to enjoy you wearing them so I think LUCKY DBF  Buying, wearing, and enjoying beautiful shoes is like therapy, right? You must be the most well adjusted person in the state


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^A few on the way....I can't handle it, woman.  :girlwhack:



 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Poor DBF indeed! Although he also gets to enjoy you wearing them so I think LUCKY DBF  Buying, wearing, and enjoying beautiful shoes is like therapy, right? You must be the most well adjusted person in the state



Lol! Indeed!!


----------



## BijouBleu

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Poor DBF indeed! Although he also gets to enjoy you wearing them so I think LUCKY DBF  *Buying, wearing, and enjoying beautiful shoes is like therapy, right? You must be the most well adjusted person in the state *



LOL!!! I love this! So showing it to DH!


----------



## bling*lover

YAY YAY YAY I knew it was you that got the tsar, I've been waiting patiently to see them. They are stunning, congrats!


----------



## hazeltt

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *waiting*




me too!!


----------



## Dessye

FashionGoddess said:


> The Watersnake suede Luxura are new!


 
I spied her wearing them in one of the pics from the SF meet-up! 

Congrats on your Magos and Tsars too!  You lucky girl, look at all the new shoes you've gotten this season


----------



## FashionGoddess

Dessye u have the eye for Lux I bet u appreciated the beauty when u saw them irl.. those shoes are amazing...I tried them on and they are so comfortable as well as beautiful...I decided to get them "later" and been dreaming about them ever since.


----------



## pixiesparkle

this thread is extremely dangerous for my wallet DBF sat behind me and saw the pic of your CL shoe closet, his jaw literally dropped for a few good seconds
fab new additions, I  your RB Mago and Tsar (was it the surprise purchase from NM that you mentioned?)


----------



## PyAri

JENAY!! O M G  

I think MY wallet exploded looking at YOUR new additions. LOL! I love love everything, but I think my absolute favorite are the tsars, please take some mod pix?  Those beauties deserve a thread of their own.  There are just too rare and TDF!


----------



## LavenderIce

PyAri said:


> JENAY!! O M G
> 
> I think MY wallet exploded looking at YOUR new additions. LOL! I love love everything, but I think my absolute favorite are the tsars, please take some mod pix?  Those beauties deserve a thread of their own.  *There are just too rare and TDF!*



You're going to love the story behind them too!

J--I want individual pictures of the new additions!  :couch:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*TSAR + WS Luxura are the latest to me .. 
So we are sooo shoe twiw !!!
Congrats Jenaaaaaay .. *


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay*- woman where are the close ups of all the new goodies?!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I spied her wearing them in one of the pics from the SF meet-up!
> 
> Congrats on your Magos and Tsars too! You lucky girl, look at all the new shoes you've gotten this season


 
Hehe! I told DBF that everyone knew I had the Luxura before I even debuted it, and he asked me how everyone knew it was me. I said, idk, I think it's the WHITE HAIR! Lol! 

Thank you for the kind words. I honestly feel very, VERY lucky to have the styles I have. I'm not worthy!!! :worthy: 



FashionGoddess said:


> Dessye u have the eye for Lux I bet u appreciated the beauty when u saw them irl.. those shoes are amazing...I tried them on and they are so comfortable as well as beautiful...I decided to get them "later" and been dreaming about them ever since.


 
They really are comfortable! I was shocked at just how amazing these are! Beauty and comfort often do not go hand and hand, hehe. 



pixiesparkle said:


> this thread is extremely dangerous for my wallet DBF sat behind me and saw the pic of your CL shoe closet, his jaw literally dropped for a few good seconds
> fab new additions, I  your RB Mago and Tsar (was it the surprise purchase from NM that you mentioned?)


 
Hehe!! That is too funny.

The Luxura is definitely the surprise NM purchase that I had mentioned; however, I have a couple other goodies on the way that happened to fall into my lap as well. I can't wait! 



PyAri said:


> JENAY!! O M G
> 
> I think MY wallet exploded looking at YOUR new additions. LOL! I love love everything, but I think my absolute favorite are the tsars, please take some mod pix? Those beauties deserve a thread of their own. There are just too rare and TDF!


 
Lmao!! Thanks girl! I will definitely take mod pics of all the new goodies. We got back from SF Monday evening and I've been trying to put my house back together ever since - it's a long process, lol. 



LavenderIce said:


> You're going to love the story behind them too!
> 
> J--I want individual pictures of the new additions! :couch:


 
*M * 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *TSAR + WS Luxura are the latest to me .. *
> *So we are sooo shoe twiw !!!*
> *Congrats Jenaaaaaay .. *


 
Oooh!!!! On the WS Luxura!? Yessss!!! Loves it! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jenay*- woman where are the close ups of all the new goodies?!


 
Hehe! I swear I will get some up tonight!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

On the Luxura, The pik pik pik and so many other ..
You will realize it soon 

In the mean time, need you modeling pix asap lady


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> On the Luxura, The pik pik pik and so many other ..
> You will realize it soon
> 
> In the mean time, need you modeling pix asap lady


 
Yay!!


----------



## karwood

I see you got the RB Mago, WS Luxura and Tsar ! All  gorgeous, especially the Tsar! I'm dying to know what is the special story behind the Tsars and  what else you have coming!!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I see you got the RB Mago, WS Luxura and Tsar ! All gorgeous, especially the Tsar! I'm dying to know what is the special story behind the Tsars and what else you have coming!!


 
Good eye babe! 

There is actually one newbie in the case that everyone is overlooking. It's not a newer style but one that I feel everyone should own...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Is it the Greissimo?  

And for the record, screw Kanye, clearly I need to be on Jenay's Workout Plan, so I can have this many fabulous CLs!


----------



## jenayb

^^ *Duke!!* :lolots:

Nope, it is not the Vichy Greissimo!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> Good eye babe!
> 
> There is actually one newbie in the case that everyone is overlooking. It's not a newer style but one that I feel everyone should own...



Roccia Watersnake Altadama!!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Roccia Watersnake Altadama!!!


----------



## *MJ*




----------



## NANI1972

J'enay I didn't realize we are shoe twins on quite a few pairs!

Multi damas Greiss
Watersnake AD
Eel AD (don't have mine anymore 
Tobacco Maggie
Black Bibi
Black MBB
Leopard MBP 120 (of course I knew about those)


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> J'enay I didn't realize we are shoe twins on quite a few pairs!
> 
> Multi damas Greiss
> Watersnake AD
> Eel AD (don't have mine anymore
> Tobacco Maggie
> Black Bibi
> Black MBB
> Leopard MBP 120 (of course I knew about those)


 
We were meant to be, *Nans*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> ^^ *Duke!!* :lolots:
> 
> Nope, it is not the Vichy Greissimo!




"Thanks to Jenay's workout plan, I'm the envy of all my friends...."


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> We were meant to be, *Nans*!


  That's right babes!


----------



## karwood

*MJ* said:


> Roccia Watersnake Altadama!!!



Much congrats! I agree, I think everyone should have a something in watersnake Alta Dama in their CL collection


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> "Thanks to Jenay's workout plan, I'm the envy of all my friends...."


 
LMAO! And one and two and three and four! 



NANI1972 said:


> That's right babes!


 
 



karwood said:


> Much congrats! I agree, I think everyone should have a something in watersnake Alta Dama in their CL collection


 
Aw thank you. There's a story behind that particular pair that I'll try to share later tonight along with some pics!


----------



## mishybelle

wowza, *Jenay*! Can't wait to see individual shots and read their stories!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the new additions, Jenay. I've seen the Tsars on you 1st hand. They are stunning!


----------



## missgiannina

love your new additions!


----------



## erinmiyu

*jenay*, your additions are fab! i tried to count our shoe-twinness, but it's just the studded VPs :/ i need to get cracking! maybe they will have the purple lux in my size when i'm in new york later this month. *fingers crossed*


----------



## carlinha

wow you totally scored *jenay*!!!  congrats!  please post more modelling pics, especially of the tsar!  i don't think i've seen them on anyone on this forum!!!!


----------



## jenayb

I will post mod pix soon!


----------



## PyAri

jenaywins said:


> There's a story behind that particular pair that I'll try to share later tonight along with some pics!


Sounds exciting!




LavenderIce said:


> You're going to love the story behind them too!
> :



Can't wait! Somebody start telling stories it's bedtime already!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol!!!


----------



## ntntgo

Honey-where ya putting all this haul?  Congrats on such an amazing collection.  It is lovely but not nearly as lovely as you.


----------



## NANI1972

Don't mind me. Just getting some vitamin D and enjoying a libation whilst I wait for stories and shooooooz!!!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Honey-where ya putting all this haul?  Congrats on such an amazing collection.  It is lovely but not nearly as lovely as you.



*Nat*! I'm glad to see you around tonight!  



NANI1972 said:


> Don't mind me. Just getting some vitamin D whilst I wait for stories and shooooooz!!!



Lol!! 

Ugh my Photobucket is being a real JERK BIRD tonight! I'm trying to upload photos as we speak!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> *Nat*! I'm glad to see you around tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!
> 
> Ugh my Photobucket is being a real JERK BIRD tonight! I'm trying to upload photos as we speak!


  Curse you photobucket, curse you!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Curse you photobucket, curse you!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> There are a few styles that are now missing from the cabinet, including some that had to go away for storage for the spring/summer season - but more importantly, there are some NEW styles in the cabinet. Can you see them????




 jenay you have one of my favorite collections ever !!!


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> jenay you have one of my favorite collections ever !!!





It's not even that great!  YOURS is amazing!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> I will post mod pix soon!



Your collection is ah-may-zing! Cannot wait to see your mod pics as well!


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Your collection is ah-may-zing! Cannot wait to see your mod pics as well!


IA


----------



## chacci1

Gorgeous!!!!  I absolutely love the Tsar's....to die for!!!!  We are shoe sisters with many of those!!!  Enjoy them all!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> It's not even that great!  YOURS is amazing!



no it "was"  babe , but maybe one day I will get back there again


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... But the slow tease is part of the fun! Think of Jenay as the Dita VonShoeTease of this part of the forum  if she just came out and showed us the goods, it wouldn't be nearly as satisfying... Or so I hear


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ntntgo said:


> Honey-where ya putting all this haul?  Congrats on such an amazing collection.  It is lovely but not nearly as lovely as you.



my words exactly!


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> *Nat*! I'm glad to see you around tonight!
> 
> * jenay*-eyes are always on you, hon.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> * jenay*-eyes are always on you, hon.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Case in point Told ya. Your collection is amazing


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Case in point Told ya. Your collection is amazing



Lol! You know I thought of you!


----------



## jenayb

Sorry, I swear I'm such a tease!!! 

My Photobucket has essentially crapped out on me tonight, but without further ado....



Actually, wait! There is further ado! Let's have story time! 


So one of my very close friends is a member of tPF. She basically has to put up with listening to every want and desire that flies through my bird brain, and my hat's off to her for dealing with it/me.  

Well, one of those wants and desires has been this particular style for quite some time. We talk about it, joke about it, pick out dresses to go with it, etc; however, I don't think she or I ever thought that I would actually see it in person - let alone have the opportunity to purchase it. There are certainly styles that are top priority on my UHG list that I don't include in my siggy or tell anyone about - this is one of those styles. So here's a little personal tidbit... This shoe has an incredibly significant meaning to me because, well, I believe it to be my wedding shoe. Unless the white version falls into my lap (right!) this will be it. So when I look at this shoe in my display case, it reminds me that I am blessed enough to have found my best friend and my soul mate and that he feels the same about me. Lame, I know.  Aaaaaanyways....

As most of you know, last weekend was the SF Meetup that *BellaShoes* was gracious enough to host. For anyone who wonders what she is like IRL, she is uber-fab and is a complete doll. Very down to earth, incredibly fun to be around. A ten. The first stop during the shopping portion of the meet up was Saks - I wasn't holding high expectations for their selection, to be honest. I never have great luck at Saks. For anyone who is familiar with Saks in SF, the shoe department is in the basement. My close friend tPFer and I had been walking together most of the way, but I lagged at the stairs to walk down into the shoe department at Saks to talk to another lovely tPFer (*rns!!*) about sizing. By the time I made it down to the basement, my friend was already downstairs surveying the style selections. There were tons of great shoes -- TONS!!! I was in total shoe overload and couldn't believe that there was such an amazing selection!! But before I could really get my claws on anything, my friend snatched up a style that was sitting casually as if it were no big deal. My jaw literally dropped when she thrust that shoe in my face... Literally... DROPPED. There was no way in H-E that it would be my size... No way... But it was. I tried it on and the fit was perfect, so I requested the mate. When the SA brought the mate out, I tried them both on and...... It was heaven. Literally heaven. I still can't believe my luck, I really can't, and I'm not sure that I am even worthy to be able to look at this shoe ever night when I go to bed and every morning when I wake up. Additionally, I get little birdies in my tummy just thinking that this will be what I wear when I marry my best friend. 

So without further ado and lameness.........

_*Melia*..._


----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## MadameElle

:couch:


----------



## missgiannina

:couch:


----------



## jenayb

*Tsar 140 - Black Crepe Satin/Lace*


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb




----------



## MadameElle

Beautiful jenay.  I am .


----------



## carlinha

congrats *jenay*!  they will be GORGEOUS wedding shoes!


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> Beautiful jenay.  I am .



Thank you!! I swear - I'm not worthy, lol! :worthy: 



carlinha said:


> congrats *jenay*!  they will be GORGEOUS wedding shoes!



Aw thanks so much *C*!! I know they are a bit off the beaten path as far as wedding shoes go, but I'm kind of off that path myself so why not, right?  

They are seriously such an emotional pair for me! I'm so glad I found them! Well, thanks to a friend anyways...


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on the tsar Jenay, they are so so so so so beyond gorgeous, and I'm very happy for you that you found the perfect shoe to marry the perfect man!


----------



## missgiannina

gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> gorgeous!



 oh thank you!


----------



## PeepToe

Congrats! What an awesome story and an unbelievable find.


----------



## LavenderIce

They are beautiful *jenay*!  Congrats on the find!  I'm so glad they finally found your loving home.


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Jenay*..it must've been fate! They look amazing on you and are certainly meant to be yours. I hope that the white version pop up and make its way to you before your big day I'll keep an eye out for you girl


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Congrats! What an awesome story and an unbelievable find.



Thanks darling!!

Yes... A completely unbelievable find, and I'm honestly still not sure *why* these were sitting at Saks. They were the only pair company-wide. Not just that location - company wide. They are not current and have been sold out for some time now, so the only thing I can figure is that they were a random return and Saks SF happened to throw them out on the floor for the meet up last weekend. If anyone else has intel I'd love to be enlightened, lol. 

The funny thing is that I figured for sure they were a return, as there is a TINY snag in the lace on the inside of one of the shoes. It's not noticeable and certainly isn't a deal breaker, but *Bella* was kind enough to ask her SA if they would consider discounting the shoes for me, so I ended up getting them for 15% off retail. Ah-mazing, right!? Anyhow, I swear it's like fate...... Fate smacked me right in the behind and said -  buy me!!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> They are beautiful *jenay*!  Congrats on the find!  I'm so glad they finally found your loving home.



Thanks *M*!! I'm so excited that we got to meet, even if it was only for a short time! 



pixiesparkle said:


> *Jenay*..it must've been fate! They look amazing on you and are certainly meant to be yours. I hope that the white version pop up and make its way to you before your big day I'll keep an eye out for you girl



Aw, I so appreciate it! It really means a lot - on the real!!! 

If the white doesn't pop up, it's ok. A great friend found these for me and they are still very special!! 

I need to get at *roussel* to strass that heel for me!!! 

Lol.


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> Thanks darling!!
> 
> Yes... A completely unbelievable find, and I'm honestly still not sure *why* these were sitting at Saks. They were the only pair company-wide. Not just that location - company wide. *They are not current and have been sold out for some time now, so the only thing I can figure is that they were a random return and Saks SF happened to throw them out on the floor for the meet up last weekend. If anyone else has intel I'd love to be enlightened, lol. *
> 
> The funny thing is that I figured for sure they were a return, as there is a TINY snag in the lace on the inside of one of the shoes. It's not noticeable and certainly isn't a deal breaker, but *Bella* was kind enough to ask her SA if they would consider discounting the shoes for me, so I ended up getting them for 15% off retail. Ah-mazing, right!? Anyhow, I swear it's like fate...... Fate smacked me right in the behind and said -  buy me!!



They've actually been there for MONTHS.  I think they're a return.  I've seen older styles on display there and the only explanation for them is they are returns, not re-orders.  It's incredible how you found them!


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


>



 GORGEOUS!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> They've actually been there for MONTHS.  I think they're a return.  I've seen older styles on display there and the only explanation for them is they are returns, not re-orders.  It's incredible how you found them!



OMG you are kidding!! 

I can't believe someone didn't snatch them up! Or maybe I'm the only one super-coveting them!!  



KarenBorter said:


> GORGEOUS!



Thanks, Mago twin!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

It's a beautiful pair of shoes and you'll be a stunner on your big day! That story was very sweet and touching - I'm so happy you found this shoe


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Thanks darling!!
> 
> Yes... A completely unbelievable find, and I'm honestly still not sure *why* these were sitting at Saks. They were the only pair company-wide. Not just that location - company wide. They are not current and have been sold out for some time now, so the only thing I can figure is that they were a random return and Saks SF happened to throw them out on the floor for the meet up last weekend. If anyone else has intel I'd love to be enlightened, lol.
> 
> The funny thing is that I figured for sure they were a return, as there is a TINY snag in the lace on the inside of one of the shoes. It's not noticeable and certainly isn't a deal breaker, but *Bella* was kind enough to ask her SA if they would consider discounting the shoes for me, so I ended up getting them for 15% off retail. Ah-mazing, right!? Anyhow, I swear it's like fate...... Fate smacked me right in the behind and said -  buy me!!


It was seriously meant to be! I cant think of any other reason all of the cards would fall into place like that for you. Crazy! I absolutely love reading stories like this!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It's a beautiful pair of shoes and you'll be a stunner on your big day! That story was very sweet and touching - I'm so happy you found this shoe



Thanks so much!! I know the story got long-winded... I guess I shouldn't have been drinking a Bud Light while writing it, huh?  I went off into all sorts of tangents! Lol. Anyhow, thank you again for taking the time to look & comment! 



PeepToe said:


> It was seriously meant to be! I cant think of any other reason all of the cards would fall into place like that for you. Crazy! I absolutely love reading stories like this!



Yessssss!! It's super exciting when things come together, I lurrrrve it.


----------



## bling*lover

P.S I love the story, I really enjoy reading people's shoe stories. Thanks for taking the time to tell us!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> P.S I love the story, I really enjoy reading people's shoe stories. Thanks for taking the time to tell us!



*BLING*!!! 

Hello, dahhhhhling!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Thanks so much!! I know the story got long-winded... I guess I shouldn't have been drinking a Bud Light while writing it, huh?  I went off into all sorts of tangents! Lol. Anyhow, thank you again for taking the time to look & comment!
> 
> 
> 
> Yessssss!! It's super exciting when things come together, I lurrrrve it.



No, not at all - I love the stories! Actually, they're almost better than the shoe porn. They clearly mean a lot to you and that's commendable - and it's true of all your pairs. I wish I could be like that but my brain isn't hard-wired that way. ADD can be a pain  I'm like, "ooh, I saw a pretty color" and that would be the end of my story. I'm lame like that. best wishes to you and DH - true love and complete companionship is hard to find


----------



## bling*lover

Hello precious 

Your tsar are stunning hun. I did comment on the page before maybe you missed me. incase you did, they are the most perfect shoes for the most perfect woman to marry her most perfect man!


----------



## MadameElle

Have you seen this?  I saw this in the CL Facebook Page.  I did not know they even made this style in black, let alone with strass.  I only saw the white one worn by Christina Aguilera in Burlesque.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> No, not at all - I love the stories! Actually, they're almost better than the shoe porn. They clearly mean a lot to you and that's commendable - and it's true of all your pairs. I wish I could be like that but my brain isn't hard-wired that way. ADD can be a pain  I'm like, "ooh, I saw a pretty color" and that would be the end of my story. I'm lame like that. best wishes to you and DH - true love and complete companionship is hard to find



Who ya tellin!! 

My collection has taken a LONG time to get where it is because I'm wired the exact same way. Pairs are always coming and going because I easily become obsessed and feel that I MUST own something... Then it passes. Such is life, I'm a turd bird - what can I say? 

Anyhow, thank you again for the kind words. It's definitely tough to find companionship but... I'm lucky! 



bling*lover said:


> Hello precious
> 
> Your tsar are stunning hun. I did comment on the page before maybe you missed me. incase you did, they are the most perfect shoes for the most perfect woman to marry her most perfect man!



Ugh how did I miss you??  I'm sorry!! I did not even see your comment but I will go back and find it right now!!! Thank you sweetie! 



MadameElle said:


> Have you seen this?  I saw this in the CL Facebook Page.  I did not know they even made this style in black, let alone with strass.  I only saw the white one worn by Christina Aguilera in Burlesque.



YESSS aren't they amazing?? That is actually the picture that inspired me to have the heel of mine strassed, but honestly I am such a clumsy person that I'd probably just get the glue all over the satin and ruin these, hehe. I need to commission someone!!! :ninja: 

Aren't they just breathtaking though? Ahhh, I die a million deaths!


----------



## MadameElle

jenaywins said:


> YESSS aren't they amazing?? That is actually the picture that inspired me to have the heel of mine strassed, but honestly I am such a clumsy person that I'd probably just get the glue all over the satin and ruin these, hehe. I need to commission someone!!! :ninja: Aren't they just breathtaking though? Ahhh, I die a million deaths!



They are amazing.  Wow, I already thought you are going to strass them for your special day.    You will be wearing the most amazing pair of strassed Tsar.


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> They are amazing.  Wow, I already thought you are going to strass them for your special day.    You will be wearing the most amazing pair of strassed Tsar.



I'm so scurrrrred to ruin them, though!!


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> OMG you are kidding!!
> 
> I can't believe someone didn't snatch them up! Or maybe I'm the only one super-coveting them!!



If my memory serves me right, they were there when I tried on the pomice Maggie 160s last November!  Now that you've flashed your super gorgeous modeling pics in here, you're not the only one super-coveting them.    Congrats again.  I am so happy you found them.  They are truly a stunning shoe.  Strass or no strass.


----------



## MadameElle

LavenderIce said:


> If my memory serves me right, they were there when I tried on the pomice Maggie 160s last November!  Now that you've flashed your super gorgeous modeling pics in here, you're not the only one super-coveting them.    Congrats again.  I am so happy you found them.  They are truly a stunning shoe.  Strass or no strass.



I agree.


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> If my memory serves me right, they were there when I tried on the pomice Maggie 160s last November!  Now that you've flashed your super gorgeous modeling pics in here, you're not the only one super-coveting them.    Congrats again.  I am so happy you found them.  They are truly a stunning shoe.  Strass or no strass.



Pumice Maggie 160s..  I hope you got them!

And thank you dear!! We must find you a pair now, too.  



MadameElle said:


> I agree.


----------



## KarenBorter

more more more more


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> more more more more





There are a few more coming...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ugh, Jenay? Completely off-topic but there may be trouble! 

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b234864_charlie_sheen_calls_dibs_on_duh_adonis.html


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ugh, Jenay? Completely off-topic but there may be trouble!
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b234864_charlie_sheen_calls_dibs_on_duh_adonis.html


----------



## *MJ*

Aww...honey, those Tsars are so gorgeous and amazing on you!! What an unbelievable find!! It was most certainly meant to be!! Shoe fate!!! And the story behind them is the sweetest thing ever!! And you'll be the most beautiful bride ever!!! I can tell you from experience, there's nothing like being married to your best friend!!  D is a lucky man!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> Aww...honey, those Tsars are so gorgeous and amazing on you!! What an unbelievable find!! It was most certainly meant to be!! Shoe fate!!! And the story behind them is the sweetest thing ever!! And you'll be the most beautiful bride ever!!! I can tell you from experience, there's nothing like being married to your best friend!!  D is a lucky man!!



Aw hi babe!!  

Thank you so much!! D is currently in the family room DYING over an episode of The Simpsons, hehehe. 

I hope you also share that new addition that you'll have soon, hehe.


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> Pumice Maggie 160s..  I hope you got them!
> 
> And thank you dear!! We must find you a pair now, too.



I did.    I ended up getting them from Horatio, who sent it to Miami to be signed by Msr. L.    So now we're looking for a pair of Tzars for me and pomice Maggies for you.


----------



## *MJ*

Hey Doll!!  

You know I will, and you as well!!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> I did.    I ended up getting them from Horatio, who sent it to Miami to be signed by Msr. L.    So now we're looking for a pair of Tzars for me and pomice Maggies for you.





Woowoo!! It's a mission!! :ninja: 



*MJ* said:


> Hey Doll!!
> 
> You know I will, and you as well!!



Hehe! 

Tell E hello for me would ya!


----------



## *MJ*

I will! And tell D I said hello!


----------



## PyAri

Jenay, that is such a lovely story.  Thank you so much for sharing it with us.  I think it is so awesome you are marrying your best friend that has got to be the most awesome feeling in the world.  Congrats to the both of you.  It was truly fate that you found that shoe, especially if it's been sold out for quite some time and there was only one pair left, and it was just your size? You are going to be such a lovely bride on your big day.  They are going to be the perfect shoe whether you strass them or not.  =)  

BTW,  I know your sizing is different from style to style, what size did you take in these?


----------



## inspiredgem

Jenay - the Tsars are fabulous and I loved reading your story about how you found them!  Congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

I went to  last night. Got up this morning  and with sleep still in my eyes came to this fabulous thread to check for some pics. And yaaaaay there are lots of pics!!! congrats J'enay nay the Tsars are gorgy on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>


 
 W.O.W! STUNNING! They look perfect on you. Are they comfortable? I love the story!!! Da Dam Da Dam!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

the tsars are so beautiful and perfect for a wedding! congrats, *jenay*!


----------



## jancedtif

What a beautiful story *jenaywins*!  I'm so glad you found your wedding shoes!  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> W.O.W! STUNNING! They look perfect on you. Are they comfortable? I love the story!!! Da Dam Da Dam!!!!


 
They actually are very comfortable. It's worth noting that what I find "comfortable" has certainly changed throughout the years. At one point, long long ago lol, 100mm was too high for me and I could barely walk in them. Now, 140s like the Tsar are a breeze!


----------



## jenayb

PyAri said:


> Jenay, that is such a lovely story. Thank you so much for sharing it with us. I think it is so awesome you are marrying your best friend that has got to be the most awesome feeling in the world. Congrats to the both of you. It was truly fate that you found that shoe, especially if it's been sold out for quite some time and there was only one pair left, and it was just your size? You are going to be such a lovely bride on your big day. They are going to be the perfect shoe whether you strass them or not. =)
> 
> BTW, I know your sizing is different from style to style, what size did you take in these?


 
Aw thanks so much babe!  I still can't believe I found it myself!

I actually took a half size down in this style, so a 38. Now... I'm not sure, but I feel that these have been stretched a bit. My Frutti Frutti is also a size 38 and is pretty much brand new - it's a tad tight on me. I think that for this style, I would recommend TTS.  



inspiredgem said:


> Jenay - the Tsars are fabulous and I loved reading your story about how you found them! Congrats!


 
Yay thank y ou!! 



NANI1972 said:


> I went to  last night. Got up this morning  and with sleep still in my eyes came to this fabulous thread to check for some pics. And yaaaaay there are lots of pics!!! congrats J'enay nay the Tsars are gorgy on you!


 
*NANS!* Hi! Thank you so much! Now let's find you those FFs!!  



erinmiyu said:


> the tsars are so beautiful and perfect for a wedding! congrats, *jenay*!


 
*Erin!*  



jancedtif said:


> What a beautiful story *jenaywins*! I'm so glad you found your wedding shoes! Congrats!


 Aw, thank you so much! I'm so glad that I found them, too. I honestly never even expected to see these IRL!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> They actually are very comfortable. It's worth noting that what I find "comfortable" has certainly changed throughout the years. At one point, long long ago lol, 100mm was too high for me and I could barely walk in them. Now, 140s like the Tsar are a breeze!


 
Hahaha yeah same hereI guess it depends on the style because I find my ADs insanely comfortable compared to my Pigalles. For me I think its when my foot is too curved and there is too much pressure on my toes lol Which reminds me..I need the ball of foot insoles!! I wonder if they would show in my Jennys:wondering


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hahaha yeah same hereI guess it depends on the style because I find my ADs insanely comfortable compared to my Pigalles. For me I think its when my foot is too curved and there is too much pressure on my toes lol Which reminds me..I need the ball of foot insoles!! I wonder if they would show in my Jennys:wondering


 
You could definitely use ball of foot pads in a peep toe style; however, you want to make sure it's back far enough that it won't show!! 

I've done it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> You could definitely use ball of foot pads in a peep toe style; however, you want to make sure it's back far enough that it won't show!!
> 
> I've done it!


 
Awesome! Thanks  Do you use Dr.Scholls?


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Awesome! Thanks  Do you use Dr.Scholls?


 
 Nope!!

http://www.amazon.com/Spenco-Gel-Ball-Of-Foot/dp/B000P188I0


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Nope!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spenco-Gel-Ball-Of-Foot/dp/B000P188I0


 
Thank you


----------



## karwood

*Jen,* your Tsar are beyond gorgeous! I am a true believer in fate and I believe these shoes were meant for you. 



jenaywins said:


> Nope!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spenco-Gel-Ball-Of-Foot/dp/B000P188I0



BTW, just ordered.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *Jen,* your Tsar are beyond gorgeous! I am a true believer in fate and I believe these shoes were meant for you.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, just ordered.


 
Thank you *K*!! 

Yay I'm really glad you got the Spencos!! They are LIFE savers. I own 800 pairs.


----------



## jenayb

Oops! Double post... Darn interwebs!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I loved reading your story *Jenjay*! Congrats! I can't see the pictures at work but I'm sure they're fabulous. Congrats once again.


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> I loved reading your story *Jenjay*! Congrats! I can't see the pictures at work but I'm sure they're fabulous. Congrats once again.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Thank you *K*!!
> 
> Yay I'm really glad you got the Spencos!! They are LIFE savers. I own 800 pairs.



When I first read your post, I thought you meant 800 pairs of shoes, but then I realized you meant Spencos! I'm a little slow today, that's what happens when I watch episodes of "The Good Wife" until 4AM.


----------



## mishybelle

Oh *Jenay*!!! Such a lovely story and I'm so glad you found them! They are amazing and you'll surely make a stunning bride! Congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> When I first read your post, I thought you meant 800 pairs of shoes, but then I realized you meant Spencos! I'm a little slow today, that's what happens when I watch episodes of "The Good Wife" until 4AM.


 
Lol! I don't think DBF would tolerate 800 pairs of shoes!  



mishybelle said:


> Oh *Jenay*!!! Such a lovely story and I'm so glad you found them! They are amazing and you'll surely make a stunning bride! Congrats!!!


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## surlygirl

jenaywins said:


> Nope!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spenco-Gel-Ball-Of-Foot/dp/B000P188I0


 
i have to order some of these!

*jenay* - the tsars are sooooo gorgeous on you! congrats on finding them and even bigger congrats on finding your honey bun!  



karwood said:


> When I first read your post, I thought you meant 800 pairs of shoes, but then I realized you meant Spencos! I'm a little slow today, that's what happens when I watch episodes of "The Good Wife" until 4AM.


 
don't you love "the good wife"??!! i missed it this week and need to catch up, too!


----------



## clothingguru

WHat a great story jenay! Love the tsar and love that you found your ULTIMATE UGH! You deserve these and i am so happy you found them


----------



## jenayb

surlygirl said:


> i have to order some of these!
> 
> *jenay* - the tsars are sooooo gorgeous on you! congrats on finding them and even bigger congrats on finding your honey bun!


 
Aw, thanks love!!



clothingguru said:


> WHat a great story jenay! Love the tsar and love that you found your ULTIMATE UGH! You deserve these and i am so happy you found them


 
Thank you so much *R*!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the photos, Jenay. I am so glad I was there when you found them. The look on your face was amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I love the photos, Jenay. I am so glad I was there when you found them. The look on your face was amazing. Congratulations!



Thanks, Little Bat!!!


----------



## jenayb

Per *Dessye*'s request, a couple of quick mod pics of the Vichy Greissimo.

The more I look at these, the more I  them!


----------



## missgiannina

could you please model the Luxura?


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Per *Dessye*'s request, a couple of quick mod pics of the Vichy Greissimo.
> 
> The more I look at these, the more I  them!


 Very sexy! I love them!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Ohhh J those Tsars are so TDF  It was definitely fate that they fell so nicely into your collection like that.  I have been constantly thinking about a shoe I'd like to wear for my med school graduation and that one might be going on my this is an option list.  However, given your difficulty finding them it's most likely not gonna happen just like my precious and most beloved Bridget's....  Btw your picnic greissimos are growing on me too so cute!  You should be on a mountain somewhere with men yodeling chasing small baby lambs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Per *Dessye*'s request, a couple of quick mod pics of the Vichy Greissimo.
> 
> The more I look at these, the more I  them!



The picture of the shoe and your cherry tattoo is my favorite -- like a 40s pin-up


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*... i am late to the party... but the Tsars are beautiful! what a great story!!!


----------



## *MJ*

I  the Vichys!! You're killing me!!!


----------



## Louboutin Kitty

Holy, I read through your posts and the stories attached to each and every pair -- I love it. One can only say that if you want it bad enough, and pray to the shoe gods, it will happen. Fantastic collection. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hazeltt

I love all your new additions! And the tsars were so meant to be! I'm so happy you're about to get married, and in such beautiful shoes!

More individual pics/mod shots, please!


----------



## SassySarah

The Tsars are so fun! I saw a pair at Saks NYC last week. I thought it was frutti tutti at first. Congrats!


----------



## BijouBleu

I'm a tad maudlin right now but the story about the Tsars and DBF totally made me boo-hoo! The shoes look fantastic, and will make the perfect wedding shoes for you.

Oh, duh! Forgot - the vichy's are fab!


----------



## chloe speaks

jenaywins said:


> Per *Dessye*'s request, a couple of quick mod pics of the Vichy Greissimo.
> 
> The more I look at these, the more I  them!


 I love these! Esp. like the pic w/ the cherry tattoo, so retro "Rockabilly" cool.


----------



## phiphi

*jenay* - congratulations on finding the tsars! they will be stunning wedding shoes.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> Thanks darling!!
> 
> Yes... A completely unbelievable find, and I'm honestly still not sure *why* these were sitting at Saks. They were the only pair company-wide. Not just that location - company wide. They are not current and have been sold out for some time now, so the only thing I can figure is that they were a random return and Saks SF happened to throw them out on the floor for the meet up last weekend. If anyone else has intel I'd love to be enlightened, lol.
> 
> The funny thing is that I figured for sure they were a return, as there is a TINY snag in the lace on the inside of one of the shoes. It's not noticeable and certainly isn't a deal breaker, but *Bella* was kind enough to ask her SA if they would consider discounting the shoes for me, so I ended up getting them for 15% off retail. Ah-mazing, right!? Anyhow, I swear it's like fate...... *Fate smacked me right in the behind and said -  buy me!!*



pretty much!  they look AMAZING on you!  but of course, i already knew that   almost a week later, and i'm still as excited as i was then


----------



## ct462

ahem* Miss Jenay, it's been awhile since I popped in your thread... your collection has like TRIPLED since, with the most awesome additions.. 

Congrats missy, you need to be the next model for CL!! I'm loving the White Frutti!


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> could you please model the Luxura?


 
I'll try to get pics up tonight babe! 



PeepToe said:


> Very sexy! I love them!


 
Oh why thank you!!! 



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Ohhh J those Tsars are so TDF  It was definitely fate that they fell so nicely into your collection like that. I have been constantly thinking about a shoe I'd like to wear for my med school graduation and that one might be going on my this is an option list. However, given your difficulty finding them it's most likely not gonna happen just like my precious and most beloved Bridget's.... Btw your picnic greissimos are growing on me too so cute! You should be on a mountain somewhere with men yodeling chasing small baby lambs


 
Lol! The Pic Greissimos.. That still gets me! 

And thank you for the kind words about the Tsar. They are truly special!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The picture of the shoe and your cherry tattoo is my favorite -- like a 40s pin-up


 
Thank you! I am very into rockabilly and pin-ups - love me some Betty Page - so I really try to incorporate that into my style whenever possible. I actually have 7 tats, believe it or not! 



jeshika said:


> *jenay*... i am late to the party... but the Tsars are beautiful! what a great story!!!


 
Tardy or not, I'm always so glad to see you! BIBI!!  



*MJ* said:


> I  the Vichys!! You're killing me!!!


 
 



Louboutin Kitty said:


> Holy, I read through your posts and the stories attached to each and every pair -- I love it. One can only say that if you want it bad enough, and pray to the shoe gods, it will happen. Fantastic collection. Thank you for sharing!


 
Thank you so much for the kind words. And yes - it's true. If you search and want something bad enough and you put positive shoe vibes out there (IE help others on their dear hunts, too!!) the shoe gods will *definitely* reward you! 



hazeltt said:


> I love all your new additions! And the tsars were so meant to be! I'm so happy you're about to get married, and in such beautiful shoes!
> 
> More individual pics/mod shots, please!


 
Hehe, thanks girl! We haven't made a concrete date or anything yet but when it's right it's right, and the Tsars are right!  



SassySarah said:


> The Tsars are so fun! I saw a pair at Saks NYC last week. I thought it was frutti tutti at first. Congrats!


 
Thanks!! 



BijouBleu said:


> I'm a tad maudlin right now but the story about the Tsars and DBF totally made me boo-hoo! The shoes look fantastic, and will make the perfect wedding shoes for you.
> 
> Oh, duh! Forgot - the vichy's are fab!


 
Oh sweetie! Thank you!  



chloe speaks said:


> I love these! Esp. like the pic w/ the cherry tattoo, so retro "Rockabilly" cool.


 


phiphi said:


> *jenay* - congratulations on finding the tsars! they will be stunning wedding shoes.


 
Thank you - I can't wait! 



melialuvs2shop said:


> pretty much! they look AMAZING on you! but of course, i already knew that  almost a week later, and i'm still as excited as i was then


 
I know, I'm still BUZZING about those darn shoes! Love ya.


----------



## jenayb

A few updates to come later today! Oh I'm so excited to share! artyhat:


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> A few updates to come later today! Oh I'm so excited to share! artyhat:



Wait...I see the pumice Maggies has disappeared from your siggy. Could this be a new addition?


----------



## MadameElle

jenaywins said:


> A few updates to come later today! Oh I'm so excited to share! artyhat:



 .  Can you also share a pic of your updated shoe cabinet .


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Wait...I see the pumice Maggies has disappeared from your siggy. Could this be a new addition?



Maybe, maybe not.  



MadameElle said:


> .  Can you also share a pic of your updated shoe cabinet .


----------



## jeshika

*Jenay*, i can't wait to see what you got!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *Jenay*, i can't wait to see what you got!!!!!



Hehe!


----------



## jenayb

First of all, I know that I owe some mod pics of the RB Mago 160. So here are a couple of quickies but goodies. My my look at that toe cleavage!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> First of all, I know that I owe some mod pics of the RB Mago 160. So here are a couple of quickies but goodies. My my look at that toe cleavage!



Gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

So the other night, I got a phone call from a friend but I couldn't answer because I was having dinner with DBF. So she text me right after and said, "UHG!!!"

Um, hello? I obviously called her right back. A pair of PUMICE MAGGIES had popped up on the bay with nothing about Maggie in the title for under $800 BIN. Eeeeep!! Ugh, but upon closer inspection, they were a 39.5.  Desperate at this point, I bought them knowing that they wouldn't work, but I was determined to try and thought that I could at least recoup my money on eBay if they flopped around too much. I told a few friends that I had them coming, but none of us had very high hopes. 

This morning, the Fedex man arrived with the package, but I couldn't open it until DBF went to the gym. Well, when I opened it after he left, I literally could NOT believe what I saw.


----------



## jeshika

what did you see?!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> First of all, I know that I owe some mod pics of the RB Mago 160. So here are a couple of quickies but goodies. My my look at that toe cleavage!


 
Super Sexy!!!  I really love the Magos. If they existed in purple POUNCE!


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG WHAT WHAT??? They were 38.5? If that is the case you must be sitting on a horse shoe or something!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love the Magos on you!

Sitting in suspense here - what did you see?!?!


----------



## jenayb

The shoes indeed were NOT a 39.5..


----------



## MadameElle

You are still on a roll Jenay.  Maggie Pomice in your size .  Congrats.  Waiting for mod pics.


----------



## jenayb

I literally could not believe it! The seller had made a mistake and listed them as a 39.5! Who has this kind of luck!? Certainly never me!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> First of all, I know that I owe some mod pics of the RB Mago 160. So here are a couple of quickies but goodies. My my look at that toe cleavage!



  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats Jenay....they are gorgeous on you.  I had to return mine because they didn't like my feet.


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you! 



MadameElle said:


> Congrats Jenay....they are gorgeous on you.  I had to return mine because they didn't like my feet.



You know, mine "squeak" when I walk. It's my feet and toe nails rubbing against the leather. So I'm not sure that these like my feet, either, but oh well.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Wow! Congrats! And if you get a chance can you pass some of that luck over to me? LOL


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

YAY!!! congrats!!! **sigh of relief!**


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! Congrats! And if you get a chance can you pass some of that luck over to me? LOL





Isn't it funny how these things work out sometimes? I'm still scratching my head! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> YAY!!! congrats!!! **sigh of relief!**



Lol! Now... On to yours...


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> I literally could not believe it! The seller had made a mistake and listed them as a 39.5! Who has this kind of luck!? Certainly never me!!!


 AHEM!!! Hows' come I did not know that you found these?! I have said it before and I'll say it again you have the best shoe Karma ever!
Congrats J'enay I'm so happpppy for you!


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats on another UHG snag!!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> AHEM!!! Hows' come I did not know that you found these?! I have said it before and I'll say it again you have the best shoe Karma ever!
> Congrats J'enay I'm so happpppy for you!



Hehe, thank you! I honestly didn't really spread the word on these because I figured for sure they wouldn't fit, um, since they were supposed to be a half size bigger - lol!  



candyapples88 said:


> Congrats on another UHG snag!!



Thank you so very much!!


----------



## karwood

*Jenay,* you are seriously  having an awesome shoe week! Both your Mago and the Maggie look beautiful on you. Does the Maggie in size 39 fit you better than the size 38.5?


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *Jenay,* you are seriously  having an awesome shoe week! Both your Mago and the Maggie look beautiful on you. Does the Maggie in size 39 fit you better than the size 38.5?



Hehe thanks babe! I know, right!?  

Hmm... There's honestly only a slight difference as I put gel ball of foot pads in both. I do prefer the 38.5, though, as I like my shoes SNUG!


----------



## jeshika

*Jenay*... what luck!!!! you are having the most awesome shoe luck these days!!!! the pomice maggies look great on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Yayyy! Sooo beautiful! I am glad you could make them work!


----------



## cts900

Oh little mama, you have such a enviable collection.  Each story is divinely told and each pair is worn so well by you.  I have to say, of all the fabulous, rare, unique, exotic, and wild scores you have in here....those Vichy Greis take the cake for personally.  I just LOVE them.


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yayyy! Sooo beautiful! I am glad you could make them work!



Thank you so much!!! 



cts900 said:


> Oh little mama, you have such a enviable collection.  Each story is divinely told and each pair is worn so well by you.  I have to say, of all the fabulous, rare, unique, exotic, and wild scores you have in here....those Vichy Greis take the cake for personally.  I just LOVE them.



*Cts*, hello dahhhhling. 

Thank you as always for the kind words. My collection has certainly come about as a direct result of trial and error -- learning what works for me and what doesn't, what works with my wardrobe and what doesn't, what materials are appropriate for my lifestyle, etc.  There are some styles that aren't comfortable for me but are glamourous, and those have had to go.  

It's also been a long journey of patiently stalking! There are styles that I'm lucky enough to call my own that I never thought I'd see IRL, let alone see in my display case. Also, thanks to some wonderful ladies on tPF, I've been tipped off to many styles that I've wanted. Such a helpful group here!


----------



## aoqtpi

Congrats on your UHG! You have the whole family now! (Well, from past seasons ) Are you planning on picking up the upcoming styles as well?


----------



## Love Of My Life

cts900 said:


> Oh little mama, you have such a enviable collection. Each story is divinely told and each pair is worn so well by you. I have to say, of all the fabulous, rare, unique, exotic, and wild scores you have in here....those Vichy Greis take the cake for personally. I just LOVE them.


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Congrats on your UHG! You have the whole family now! (Well, from past seasons ) Are you planning on picking up the upcoming styles as well?



You know, that is a good question. I'm very torn...

Part of me knows what I went through to complete this collection and how heart-wrenching it was to search and search for the Maggies because I chose to pass. I feel that if I pass up on the new Maggies, it may turn out the same.

That said, I'm not really feeling the new Maggies TBH. I feel like the only reason that I want them is to keep my collection complete, but is that really a good reason?


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> *Cts*, hello dahhhhling.
> 
> Thank you as always for the kind words. My collection has certainly come about as a direct result of trial and error -- learning what works for me and what doesn't, what works with my wardrobe and what doesn't, what materials are appropriate for my lifestyle, etc.  There are some styles that aren't comfortable for me but are glamourous, and those have had to go.
> 
> It's also been a long journey of patiently stalking! There are styles that I'm lucky enough to call my own that I never thought I'd see IRL, let alone see in my display case. Also, thanks to some wonderful ladies on tPF, I've been tipped off to many styles that I've wanted. Such a helpful group here!



Your good sense about what works for you and what does not is something I think is invaluable.  

This group is incredible.  I am grateful each day that I stumbled in here....I am NOT an internet person--no FB, etc.  I am incredibly shy and usually a little hermit-like.  This forum brought me back to life after starting a family and feeling like I lost a bit of my identity.      

I am grateful to know you little miss.


----------



## jenayb

hotshot said:


>



YOU! Hello!! Fancy seeing you over here babe!  



cts900 said:


> Your good sense about what works for you and what does not is something I think is invaluable.
> 
> This group is incredible.  I am grateful each day that I stumbled in here....I am NOT an internet person--no FB, etc.  I am incredibly shy and usually a little hermit-like.  This forum brought me back to life after starting a family and feeling like I lost a bit of my identity.
> 
> I am grateful to know you little miss.



 ya girl!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

The Maggie Pomice are gorgeous, congrats! They really compliment your skin tone.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> The Maggie Pomice are gorgeous, congrats! They really compliment your skin tone.



Ah thank you so much! It feels nice to have finally added these to my collection.


----------



## Dessye

so happy to hear the great news!!  Congrats - you will make a lovely, lovely bride   now I know why you don't stress out about getting the shoes you want, they are always crossing paths with you! . They look stunning on you by the way. I tried on the Mago today and learned why the fuss over them. Fortunately they didn't have my size. Whew. I'm waiting on the new Maggies!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> so happy to hear the great news!!  Congrats - you will make a lovely, lovely bride   now I know why you don't stress out about getting the shoes you want, they are always crossing paths with you! . They look stunning on you by the way. I tried on the Mago today and learned why the fuss over them. Fortunately they didn't have my size. Whew. I'm waiting on the new Maggies!



Aw, thank you sweetheart! 

Lol! I haven't crossed paths with every single shoe I want, but I have faith that they are out there and will someday be mine! I feel that it's all about shoe karma - I love to help others find their HGs, so hopefully mine will all come to me someday, too! 

Ahhh the Mago is amazing isn't it?


----------



## bornfree

Jenay you are absolutely on a roll! congrats on your recent haul and i wish i have too much luck!


----------



## jenayb

bornfree said:


> Jenay you are absolutely on a roll! congrats on your recent haul and i wish i have too much luck!



Hehe, why thank you. 

Am I on a roll, or doing serious damage to my bank account? Lol.


----------



## bornfree

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, why thank you.
> 
> Am I on a roll, or doing serious damage to my bank account? Lol.



haha either way we all are absolutely enjoying your eye candies


----------



## jenayb

bornfree said:


> haha either way we all are absolutely enjoying your eye candies



Hehe. Thank you again. I'm enjoying, too! How much time can one really spend staring at their shoe cabinet... Hmm...


----------



## missgiannina

Your so lucky in finding your HGs unfortunately, me not so much. they look fab on you! 

(pretty please post the luxura )


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> Your so lucky in finding your HGs unfortunately, me not so much. they look fab on you!
> 
> (pretty please post the luxura )



Aw thank you honey. Yours will come, trust me. If mine did, yours will!

LOL I'm so sorry I keep forgetting to post the Luxura! 

Here's some pics until then....


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb

Ooh! I forgot that I had taken a pic of the Luxura the day of the SF meet before leaving our hotel room!


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*, the magos and maggies are glorious!


----------



## bling*lover

Here's the story, I was catching up in some of the other threads and I saw some posts you had done and I thought (something looks different ) So I went about my business and came across another post of yours and went aha I know whats different!
Just when I was thinking I would come in here and leave a ninja smiley to suggest I knew something was on it's way... and they're already here in all their fabulousness!

Congrats on getting your pomice maggie's, they look lovely on you and I'm happy you have the whole family (for now anyway :ninja < I really wanted to use the ninja smiley.

Sorry for my long post hun!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> I literally could not believe it! The seller had made a mistake and listed them as a 39.5! Who has this kind of luck!? Certainly never me!!!



I'm so glad you got your pumice Maggies!!  We'll be Maggie cousins soon!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


>



These closet shots are *ridiculous*!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

congrats on finally getting your UHG! You now literally have all the Maggie colours ever made~~


----------



## hazeltt

new additions! 

They're all so beautiful! And I'm dying over your updated collection! I think you're going to need a new cabinet for all the Fall Maggies!


----------



## NANI1972

More modeling pics of the Luxura please! They are fabulous!


----------



## carlinha

YOU ARE THE MAGGIE/MAGO queen *jenay*!!! 












are you getting all maggie fall colorways??!!


----------



## BijouBleu

It's an excellent reason! If you don't love them you can sell them, but not getting them will be torture in the long run. 

That said, you in the past week are so totally winning!!!!!!! with shoes, I love it!. If I was any happier about you getting these they'd be on my own feet ! So amazing. Congratulations 



jenaywins said:


> You know, that is a good question. I'm very torn...
> 
> Part of me knows what I went through to complete this collection and how heart-wrenching it was to search and search for the Maggies because I chose to pass. I feel that if I pass up on the new Maggies, it may turn out the same.
> 
> That said, I'm not really feeling the new Maggies TBH. I feel like the only reason that I want them is to keep my collection complete, but is that really a good reason?


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, Jenay! They look amazing on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

Jenay, both the Mago and the Maggie are gorgeous.... but the Maggie is my favorite.. absolutely love that combo!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> YOU ARE THE MAGGIE/MAGO queen *jenay*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you getting all maggie fall colorways??!!



Yes you are! All you need is Mago and Maggie's rich little cousin, the Calypso, to complete the collection


----------



## nunumgl

jenaywins said:


> I literally could not believe it! The seller had made a mistake and listed them as a 39.5! Who has this kind of luck!? Certainly never me!!!


 
I am in LOVE!!! I have never seen this shoe ON it is GORG!!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Love your new additions Jenay!!!
The Luxura is amazing!!!
Love the Maggie Family


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> *Tsar 140 - Black Crepe Satin/Lace*


 
How did I miss these??

These are so special...I'm very happy for you!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *jenay*, the magos and maggies are glorious!



Hehe, thank you!! 



bling*lover said:


> Here's the story, I was catching up in some of the other threads and I saw some posts you had done and I thought (something looks different  So I went about my business and came across another post of yours and went aha I know whats different!
> Just when I was thinking I would come in here and leave a ninja smiley to suggest I knew something was on it's way... and they're already here in all their fabulousness!
> 
> Congrats on getting your pomice maggie's, they look lovely on you and I'm happy you have the whole family (for now anyway :ninja < I really wanted to use the ninja smiley.
> 
> Sorry for my long post hun!



Lol! *Bling*, I love ya and you are just too cute for words!! 

Thank you for taking the time to comment - and to notice that my siggy was a little bit smaller, hehe! 



FlipDiver said:


> I'm so glad you got your pumice Maggies!!  We'll be Maggie cousins soon!



Ooooh what are you getting!!! 



FlipDiver said:


> These closet shots are *ridiculous*!!



Trust me, I spend a great deal of time staring at it now - lol. 



pixiesparkle said:


> congrats on finally getting your UHG! You now literally have all the Maggie colours ever made~~



Thank yo so much babe! 



hazeltt said:


> new additions!
> 
> They're all so beautiful! And I'm dying over your updated collection! I think you're going to need a new cabinet for all the Fall Maggies!



Hehe! I am so worried about it. I haven't quite mastered the four on each shelf thing like *carlinha*. I need to experiment! All my shoes are kind of squished, lol. 



NANI1972 said:


> More modeling pics of the Luxura please! They are fabulous!



More on the way today!! 



carlinha said:


> YOU ARE THE MAGGIE/MAGO queen *jenay*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you getting all maggie fall colorways??!!



Hehe, thank you so much babe! Congrats again on the croc... Just unbelievable. So stunning!

I'm thinking of getting the fall colourways, but I'm not sold on them yet. Hmm. Then again, I wasn't sold on the other Maggies so... I think I had better! 



BijouBleu said:


> It's an excellent reason! If you don't love them you can sell them, but not getting them will be torture in the long run.
> 
> That said, you in the past week are so totally winning!!!!!!! with shoes, I love it!. If I was any happier about you getting these they'd be on my own feet ! So amazing. Congratulations



Duh, winnin! Haha. Thank you again girl! 



BattyBugs said:


> Congrats, Jenay! They look amazing on you.



Sweet Little Bat! I'm always so happy to see you pop up in my thread. Thank you lady!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Jenay, both the Mago and the Maggie are gorgeous.... but the Maggie is my favorite.. absolutely love that combo!



Thanks *C*!! I really love it, too, and it's so special IRL. The photos just do it no justice. I'm also looking forward to another special package from someone lovely in the Bay Area this week... Hehe...  



karwood said:


> Yes you are! All you need is Mago and Maggie's rich little cousin, the Calypso, to complete the collection



Lol! Oh thanks girl! I've often contemplated if I even want to go down the path of hunting for the elusive Calypso...  



nunumgl said:


> I am in LOVE!!! I have never seen this shoe ON it is GORG!!!!!



Thank you!!! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Love your new additions Jenay!!!
> The Luxura is amazing!!!
> Love the Maggie Family



Thank you! The Luxura certainly was a very amazing and lucky find! And the Maggie? Well, I just don't know how I was so lucky! I almost passed on these because I figured a 39.5 would be too large. 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> How did I miss these??
> 
> These are so special...I'm very happy for you!!!
> Congrats!!!



Thank you again babe!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

karwood said:


> Yes you are! All you need is Mago and Maggie's rich little cousin, the Calypso, to complete the collection




so _this _is where *J *got her crazy idea from


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> so _this _is where *J *got her crazy idea from



You like how I text you, like, first thing?


----------



## Dessye

Hey, where are your pics of your leopard MBPs??


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Hey, where are your pics of your leopard MBPs??


----------



## jenayb

So there is a story behind these... But I'll save that for tomorrow. In the meantime, I picked these up at lunch today and quickly tried them on under my desk to show a very special someone...


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


>


 
:snack:


----------



## carlinha

ooohhhh *jenay* the MBP leopard are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way i think you should get all the maggie colorways for fall because you don't want to go hunting for them again like you did the past ones!  and YES CALYPSO!!!!   i'm always on the hunt for the red velvet version of it.  i could KICK myself for passing on those.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i had to listen to DH who calls these shoes "the converse grill shoes" :lolots:

i think i can put 4 pairs per shelf cuz of my shoe size being small... otherwise i can see that it would all be hitting each other... it is tight enough as it is with my shoe size!  you just need another bookshelf, no excuses!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> ooohhhh *jenay* the MBP leopard are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way i think you should get all the maggie colorways for fall because you don't want to go hunting for them again like you did the past ones!  and YES CALYPSO!!!!   i'm always on the hunt for the red velvet version of it.  i could KICK myself for passing on those.  i had to listen to DH who calls these shoes "the converse grill shoes" :lolots:
> 
> i think i can put 4 pairs per shelf cuz of my shoe size being small... otherwise i can see that it would all be hitting each other... it is tight enough as it is with my shoe size!  you just need another bookshelf, no excuses!



Oh why thank you!!! I am so happy that I was lucky enough to score them. I'll share the full story tomorrow, but let's just say it definitely was due to luck and having the right friends! The two different heel heights look so great next to each other!




Sigh... It's a good thing I have a while until the Fall styles are released.. I'm afraid of missing the Maggie boat once again, for the third time. Then I'll be in the dust... :tumbleweed: 

The converse grill shoes!!!!  I love that, I will have to share that with DBF, who I think also wouldn't really appreciate the Calypso. I think that adding the Calypso to the top of my hunt list means that I will always have something to strive for.... but I'm glad I know that you want the Red Velvet. I'll keep a sharp eye. 

OMG I didn't think about the fact that your shoes are 8 sizes smaller than mine! You're right. A second case. Now that wouldn't be ridiculous to explain.  

Thank you again!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I've missed so much!!!!! 

I ADORE them all!


----------



## shopjill

your leopard MBPs are gorgeous !!! 

if i'm a 37.5 in patent biancas what size would you suggest for the 150 leopard MBPs ?


----------



## BijouBleu

Wow those MBP 150 are .


----------



## surlygirl




----------



## Dessye

ACK! How did I miss the MBP last nite?   Now I'll have to wait till I get home to see them since they don't show up on my screen


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> I've missed so much!!!!!
> 
> I ADORE them all!


 
Thanks so much lady!! 



shopjill said:


> your leopard MBPs are gorgeous !!!
> 
> if i'm a 37.5 in patent biancas what size would you suggest for the 150 leopard MBPs ?


 
Well, it honestly depends. Did you size down for your Biancas? Most of us go down a half size in that particular style. I took my MBP 150s a half size down the same as my Biancas, but I think I also could have gone TTS so there is definitely some flexibility in terms of sizing with this style. Keep in mind that they will stretch with wear, so you'll want them to fit snug at first. 

I can confidently say that a 37.5 would more than likely be a good fit for you. 



BijouBleu said:


> Wow those MBP 150 are .


 
Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

surlygirl said:


>


 
 



Dessye said:


> ACK! How did I miss the MBP last nite?  Now I'll have to wait till I get home to see them since they don't show up on my screen


 
Lol, I posted them for you, too!! 

Sorry about the crappy work mod pics, btw. I wanted to take some different ones last night, but DBF was lurking and I snuck the 150s in my case without him noticing. Must be sneaky!!


----------



## KarenBorter

*Jenay* omg they are GORGEOUS. I am loving this style and this color way more and more. I will be happy with my Maggie Leopard Pony Hair and the more I see the Leopard in pony hair the more I love


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> *Jenay* omg they are GORGEOUS. I am loving this style and this color way more and more. I will be happy with my Maggie Leopard Pony Hair and the more I see the Leopard in pony hair the more I love


 
Thank you!

I honestly love the leopard pony hair... I would venture to say that it is my favourite of all the materials. I'm not sure if you've seen it IRL, but it's so rich and lux... Pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Lol, I posted them for you, too!!
> 
> Sorry about the crappy work mod pics, btw. I wanted to take some different ones last night, but DBF was lurking and I snuck the 150s in my case without him noticing. Must be sneaky!!


 


Awww, you posted them for moi????   I'm sure you rock them!!


----------



## candyapples88

I LOVE your MBP!! How are they to walk in??


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I LOVE your MBP!! How are they to walk in??


 
*Very* comfortable!  The key is getting the correct size!


----------



## Jerrica

You have such a beautiful collection! Congrats on scoring the Maggies in pomice!


----------



## jenayb

Jerrica said:


> You have such a beautiful collection! Congrats on scoring the Maggies in pomice!


 
Aw, it's nothing really but thank you. 

And thank you. That is an incredibly special pair for me. I still feel extremely lucky to have them.


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> So there is a story behind these... But I'll save that for tomorrow. In the meantime, I picked these up at lunch today and quickly tried them on under my desk to show a very special someone...



Beautiful *J*!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful *J*!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Star1231

Stunning collection and definitely one of my favorites on TPF.  Congrats on all the gorgeous additions!


----------



## jenayb

Star1231 said:


> Stunning collection and definitely one of my favorites on TPF. Congrats on all the gorgeous additions!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the MBP leopard on you. Yes, you need another bookcase for your babies.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> So there is a story behind these... But I'll save that for tomorrow. In the meantime, I picked these up at lunch today and quickly tried them on under my desk to show a very special someone...


 
*jenay *I love these so much!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jenay *I love these so much!!!!!!


 
Aw thank you honey!


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> I love the MBP leopard on you. Yes, *you need another bookcase for your babies*.



 Seconded!


----------



## **shoelover**

MBP stunning! Congrats ..so much eye candy..


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I love the MBP leopard on you. Yes, you need another bookcase for your babies.


 


aoqtpi said:


> Seconded!


 
You enablers!!  



**shoelover** said:


> MBP stunning! Congrats ..so much eye candy..


 
Hehe, thank you darling.

I actually received the last addition in the mail today that I have been saving. No one even knew these were coming.  Then, I'll post updated cabinet pics. Yay!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Aw thank you honey!


 
you should know that these pics just made me call Miami and add my name to their list


----------



## FashionGoddess

Congrats Jenay the MBP are so sexy on your foot...ooh la la


----------



## jenayb

FashionGoddess said:


> Congrats Jenay the MBP are so sexy on your foot...ooh la la


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

where are the AD pics?? im dying to see!


----------



## jenayb

Im Shoe-ish said:


> where are the AD pics?? im dying to see!


 
Lol, the Roccia Watersnake?


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

J just came by to do a little light stalking...uh I mean admiring. I'm really hanging on by a thread here but the beigy colored Luxura's are growing on me by the second, minute, hour and day :ninja:. Can you tell me what your sizing is like in these, comfort etc? BTW I think if you put the Calypso at the top of your must have list you will definitely get it since you have some amazing shoe karma


----------



## Clooky001

Jenay, you whole collection is amazing but I specially love the maggies.. Congrats hun


----------



## l.a_girl19

Those MBPs are too beautiful on you!! I can't believe the rest of us have to wait until October:lolots:


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> J just came by to do a little light stalking...uh I mean admiring. I'm really hanging on by a thread here but the beigy colored Luxura's are growing on me by the second, minute, hour and day :ninja:. Can you tell me what your sizing is like in these, comfort etc? BTW I think if you put the Calypso at the top of your must have list you will definitely get it since you have some amazing shoe karma



I don't know if I'm worthy of the Calypso yet! :worthy:

As far as the Luxura is concerned, definitely go TTS. They are incredibly comfortable.


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> Jenay, you whole collection is amazing but I specially love the maggies.. Congrats hun



Thank you! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Those MBPs are too beautiful on you!! I can't believe the rest of us have to wait until October:lolots:



Hehe, they are worth the wait.


----------



## jenayb

So I got something at the office today!


----------



## jenayb

Karung Boulima 160


----------



## jenayb




----------



## mars702

Karung is the only exotic that I die over. I love! Great addition to your amazing collection!


----------



## NANI1972

Dammmmmn girl! Slow down you 'bout to hurt somebody. This thread is always sooooo busy, hmmm I wonder why. 

It's like a nightly ritual to stop by and see what the shoe of the day is!


----------



## jenayb

mars702 said:


> Karung is the only exotic that I die over. I love! Great addition to your amazing collection!



Thank you! It's super gorgy IRL! 



NANI1972 said:


> Dammmmmn girl! Slow down you 'bout to hurt somebody. This thread is always sooooo busy, hmmm I wonder why.
> 
> It's like a nightly ritual to stop by and see what the shoe of the day is!





Oh as if I don't text you pics before anything gets uploaded to this thread!!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! It's super gorgy IRL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh as if I don't text you pics before anything gets uploaded to this thread!!


 hehe I know, I was just going for the dramatic effect.


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats on another fabulous pair Jenay.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> hehe I know, I was just going for the dramatic effect.



Lol!!


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> Congrats on another fabulous pair Jenay.



Thank you!

This is definitely the second to last pair I add for a while.


----------



## jeshika

hubba hubba, *jenay*! that looks lovelyyyyyy!!!!!! ok i think u need a 2nd closet!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> hubba hubba, *jenay*! that looks lovelyyyyyy!!!!!! ok i think u need a 2nd closet!





Maybe...

Not! 

One pair on the way, but here's our current standing....

(Not pictured: Egoutina, Piros, Leopard Pony Hair Pigalle Flats, Spiked Pigalle Flats, Rosella Flats. Aw, bye bye winter shoes! )


----------



## LavenderIce

Just when I come here expecting one thing, you throw a curve ball.  Congrats on the Boulimas!  You certainly have one of the most exciting threads.  :couch:


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Not!
> 
> One pair on the way, but here's our current standing....
> 
> (Not pictured: Egoutina, Piros, Leopard Pony Hair Pigalle Flats, Spiked Pigalle Flats, Rosella Flats. Aw, bye bye winter shoes! )



 I just died and went to shoe heaven!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> I don't know if I'm worthy of the Calypso yet! :worthy:
> 
> As far as the Luxura is concerned, definitely go TTS. They are incredibly comfortable.



J thanks doll  you are definitely so utterly ready and worthy of the Calypso 

ETA: Your updated shoe cabinet is like a dream...


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Just when I come here expecting one thing, you throw a curve ball.  Congrats on the Boulimas!  You certainly have one of the most exciting threads.  :couch:



Hehe thanks love. 

I'm looking forward to your thread........... 



FlipDiver said:


> I just died and went to shoe heaven!



Hehe it's definitely a work in progress! 



VeryStylishGirl said:


> J thanks doll  you are definitely so utterly ready and worthy for the Calypso


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Louboutin's..... that is shoe porn to the ninth degree... I feel dirty :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Holy Louboutin's..... that is shoe porn to the ninth degree... I feel dirty :ninja:


----------



## carlinha

KARUNG BOULIMA?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???!??!?!?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










now YOU are killing me!!!! 

by the way, i see you got four per shelf!!!!!  you go girl!!!


----------



## Dessye

Hey, I missed the Boulimas too!!! Shoe twins!   Are you going to go after all the different Boulimas???


----------



## jenayb

^^ Karung in da HOUSE!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> KARUNG BOULIMA?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???!??!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now YOU are killing me!!!!
> 
> by the way, i see you got four per shelf!!!!!  you go girl!!!



Hehe, definitely took some finessing for them to fit! 



Dessye said:


> Hey, I missed the Boulimas too!!! Shoe twins!   Are you going to go after all the different Boulimas???



Lol! Maybe, I'm not sure yet... I feel like there are suddenly so many bird beaks in my life!! Hehe! Lurrrve it!


----------



## bling*lover

Shoe cabinet: 
Boulima:  and boulima on you:


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> Shoe cabinet:
> Boulima:  and boulima on you:



*Bling*! You are too kind babe!


----------



## candyapples88

OMG where did you find the Boulimas??


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> OMG where did you find the Boulimas??





Overseas...


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Overseas...



Really? Are there any still available?


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Really? Are there any still available?



I think I got the last pair TBH, but you might want to email Brown Thomas ASAP just in case!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

oh my jenay! I think it's time for a 2nd shoe closet!


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> oh my jenay! I think it's time for a 2nd shoe closet!



LMAO! Stop that! Unless you want me moving in to sleep on your couch!!


----------



## MadameElle

You're shoe closet is amazing.  Looks like there's room for a one or two maybe three pairs, then time to get another one.


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> You're shoe closet is amazing.  Looks like there's room for a one or two maybe three pairs, then time to get another one.





Yeah, but the second one would be kind of pathetic. One shoe in an entire closet.... :tumbleweed:

I *definitely* purge my shoe closet once I feel it starts to get too full. If you'll notice, there are *many* styles that are long gone now.... 

BUT! I do have one last pair to share that is on its way all the way from Germany. Here's to a speedy arrival!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Not!
> 
> One pair on the way, but here's our current standing....
> 
> (Not pictured: Egoutina, Piros, Leopard Pony Hair Pigalle Flats, Spiked Pigalle Flats, Rosella Flats. Aw, bye bye winter shoes! )



HOLY CRAP! Excuse my french! Mmmm, hate to break it to you but uhm... where are you going to fit the 3 maggies from fall and the winter trash i know you are going to get?  u need a new closet! 



jenaywins said:


> I think I got the last pair TBH, but you might want to email Brown Thomas ASAP just in case!!


did u get them from G? isn't she the awesomest? i'm glad she was able to help!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> HOLY CRAP! Excuse my french! Mmmm, hate to break it to you but uhm... where are you going to fit the 3 maggies from fall and the winter trash i know you are going to get?  u need a new closet!
> 
> 
> did u get them from G? isn't she the awesomest? i'm glad she was able to help!



Lol!! Things will need to go to make room for the new...  
I have terrible pack rat tendencies dating back to childhood and the last thing I need is to have eighteen shoe cabinets in our room.  

I did!! She is so amazingly sweet. She's got another pair on hold that she's been taunting me by texting me pics of....


----------



## cts900

My goodness.  Your thread is always exciting.  You are too fun to watch!


----------



## BijouBleu

Aaaahhhh I love visiting your thread. The Karung Boulima are gorgeous! Congrats on scoring those. Shoe cousins .


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> My goodness.  Your thread is always exciting.  You are too fun to watch!



 Who, me?! 



BijouBleu said:


> Aaaahhhh I love visiting your thread. The Karung Boulima are gorgeous! Congrats on scoring those. Shoe cousins .



Niceeee!!! Loves it!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Yeah, but the second one would be kind of pathetic. One shoe in an entire closet.... :tumbleweed:
> 
> I *definitely* purge my shoe closet once I feel it starts to get too full. If you'll notice, there are *many* styles that are long gone now....
> 
> BUT! I do have one last pair to share that is on its way all the way from Germany. Here's to a speedy arrival!



I have a solution for your 2nd shoe cabinet so that it will look far from pathetic. Move some shoes from the 1st cabinet to the 2nd so that the 1st cabinet only has 3 pairs per shelf then add all those other shoes/boots that are in absentia.  Oops, I foresee a problem - you might need a 3rd shoe cabinet.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I have a solution for your 2nd shoe cabinet so that it will look far from pathetic. Move some shoes from the 1st cabinet to the 2nd so that the 1st cabinet only has 3 pairs per shelf then add all those other shoes/boots that are in absentia.  Oops, I foresee a problem - you might need a 3rd shoe cabinet.



 Now that's an idea!!

 

I'm pretty sure I would come home to all my shoe boxes on the front lawn one day,  haha.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Now that's an idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I would come home to all my shoe boxes on the front lawn one day,  haha.



Then you'll just have to add an extension to your house!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Who, me?!



Uh, _yeah_.  Duh....winning!  You are like a lightning bolt, little *j*!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Then you'll just have to add an extension to your house!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Uh, _yeah_.  Duh....winning!  You are like a lightning bolt, little *j*!



Lightning bolt - BAM! Right through my Visa!


----------



## cts900

^^  I know what you mean....the road to paying off my Amex has been looooong.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^  I know what you mean....the road to paying off my Amex has been looooong.



Oh man. Luckily for me, mine is a debit.. No CC's here or I really would have four darn cabinets!  Ha.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Dessye said:


> I have a solution for your 2nd shoe cabinet so that it will look far from pathetic. Move some shoes from the 1st cabinet to the 2nd so that the 1st cabinet only has 3 pairs per shelf then add all those other shoes/boots that are in absentia.  Oops, I foresee a problem - you might need a 3rd shoe cabinet.



ITA!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Oh man. Luckily for me, mine is a debit.. No CC's here or I really would have four darn cabinets!  Ha.



Mine was home repairs.  I wish I could say is was shoes....


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> ITA!



 



cts900 said:


> Mine was home repairs.  I wish I could say is was shoes....



Oh, right because shoes are so much more practical huh?  Hehe!


----------



## cts900

^^Hahahaha...nah, but they sure are more fun .


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^Hahahaha...nah, but they sure are more fun .



Well of course, but I mean really... How many beautiful patio sets do we all have sitting in our closets?


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I think I got the last pair TBH, but you might want to email Brown Thomas ASAP just in case!!



Thanks I will! Congrats on snagging them!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> thanks i will! Congrats on snagging them!



Thanks!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>


 

OMG SO SEXY!!!!! lol STUNNING LOVE!!! I AM ADORING THESE ON YOU!!!!


----------



## needloub

Your Boulima's are gorgeous! And your updated shoe cabinet pics are amazing!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

the Boulimas are stunning!!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG SO SEXY!!!!! lol STUNNING LOVE!!! I AM ADORING THESE ON YOU!!!!


 


needloub said:


> Your Boulima's are gorgeous! And your updated shoe cabinet pics are amazing!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> the Boulimas are stunning!!!


 
Aw, thank you ladies! I think I might end up keeping this size, even though it's a tad big on me..


----------



## Alice1979

Gorgeous addtions on the Boulimas!! You are Maggie/Mago queen indeed  Your collection is truly amazing! It's full of the styles that I love  Now we'll just need to find you the Calypsos


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> Gorgeous addtions on the Boulimas!! You are Maggie/Mago queen indeed  Your collection is truly amazing! It's full of the styles that I love  Now we'll just need to find you the Calypsos


 
Aw thanks sweetie! That is a major compliment coming from you.... with your collection!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Aw, thank you ladies! I think I might end up keeping this size, even though it's a tad big on me..


 
I didn't even notice! They look perfect!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> I didn't even notice! They look perfect!


 
Aw, thank you sweetheart!


----------



## imelda74

Jenay, I love your collection and the stories behind the shoes.  I live in AZ as well and I am all about the open toes.  I can only hope my collection grows to be as stunning as yours.


----------



## jenayb

imelda74 said:


> Jenay, I love your collection and the stories behind the shoes. I live in AZ as well and I am all about the open toes. I can only hope my collection grows to be as stunning as yours.


 
Hi! A fellow AZ resident, cool! 

Thank you for the kind words. It was a long road to get my collection to where it is now, but I'm definitely very happy with and blessed to own the beautiful pairs that I have! The best thing is that I've made some pretty amazing friends along the way!


----------



## imelda74

jenaywins said:


> When I really started noticing CL's and how amazing they are, I was still experiencing a bit of sticker shock. When I walked into Barneys and saw these, I absolutely fell in love. I love a great sandal - I do live in AZ, after all - and the four-hundred-something price tag seemed much more reasonable to me than a lot of the other pairs I saw in the store that day; one might call this a gateway shoe.
> 
> I have a very special place in my heart for these shoes. The weekend after I bought them, DBF and I went to Vegas for the long weekend to celebrate his 28th and Valentine's Day. I debuted these in Vegas for a day of drinking and walking the strip with the love of my life. These may not be the most expensive pair that I own, but they have great memories attached to them and I could never part with them... And let's be honest; they are super comfy and go with everything! May I present....
> 
> Nuria Calf in Black


 

super cute


----------



## imelda74

<---- is clearly out of the loop, There's a Barneys in Scottsdale?


----------



## CMM

your collectin is AMAZING!!!


----------



## jenayb

imelda74 said:


> super cute


 
Thank you!! I still love my Nurias!!


----------



## jenayb

imelda74 said:


> <---- is clearly out of the loop, There's a Barneys in Scottsdale?


 
Lol, yes where have you been!!  



CMM said:


> your collectin is AMAZING!!!


 
 Aw, thank you so much!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love the updated cabinet pic! I'm a little sad for your Piros though  having to be retired for the summer. With your heat they just wouldn't work!

Beautiful Boulimas!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Love the updated cabinet pic! I'm a little sad for your Piros though  having to be retired for the summer. With your heat they just wouldn't work!
> 
> Beautiful Boulimas!


 


I know... My poor Piros have been worn *one time* only! 

It may be time to decide whether or not I need them...


----------



## imelda74

jenaywins said:


> LMAO! Stop that! Unless you want me moving in to sleep on your couch!!


 
only if you bring your shoe closet with you....


----------



## imelda74

jenaywins said:


> I know... My poor Piros have been worn *one time* only!
> 
> It may be time to decide whether or not I need them...


 
....if only I wore your size....that would require some interesting surgery to shorten my feet/toes...


----------



## jenayb

imelda74 said:


> ....if only I wore your size....that would require some interesting surgery to shorten my feet/toes...


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

J I'm sorry to keep bothering you, but where did you buy your beige (are they beige?) lighter colored Luxura's from? I went on the site and all they have are picnic griessimo's and nappa  Saks and Neimans aren't listing them at all  Help mmmmeeeee


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> J I'm sorry to keep bothering you, but where did you buy your beige (are they beige?) lighter colored Luxura's from? I went on the site and all they have are picnic griessimo's and nappa  Saks and Neimans aren't listing them at all  Help mmmmeeeee


 
You are not bothering me! 

Honey I got mine at NM Scottsdale; however, my store never carried them. They were a random return. Only a few NM in the country received them, but I did see them at Saks SF during the first weekend of April. You may want to call them, like, yesterday.


----------



## missgiannina

the boulimas are TDF along with everything else you own lol


----------



## natassha68

These look INSANE !!!!!





jenaywins said:


>


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> the boulimas are TDF along with everything else you own lol


 
Lol, thank you love bug.  



natassha68 said:


> These look INSANE !!!!!


 
Hehe, thank you!! They are definitely one of my more interesting pairs!!  I love them!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> I know... My poor Piros have been worn *one time* only!
> 
> It may be time to decide whether or not I need them...



I'm biased, but you totally need them


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> I'm biased, but you totally need them


----------



## carlinha

by the way woman, i just noticed the *CALYPSO* have creeped into your siggy...

ranging in FIVE DIFFERENT SHOE SIZES?!??! 

now how in the heck are you gonna do that?!?!?!  chop off toes?  grow your feet?


----------



## FlipDiver

carlinha said:


> by the way woman, i just noticed the *CALYPSO* have creeped into your siggy...
> 
> ranging in FIVE DIFFERENT SHOE SIZES?!??!
> 
> now how in the heck are you gonna do that?!?!?!  chop off toes?  grow your feet?



Lol!  It did creep, look how tiny the font is!  

Maybe you can add a sparkly Mary Jane strap


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> by the way woman, i just noticed the *CALYPSO* have creeped into your siggy...
> 
> ranging in FIVE DIFFERENT SHOE SIZES?!??!
> 
> now how in the heck are you gonna do that?!?!?!  chop off toes?  grow your feet?





Lol! I haven't decided what size range I need yet and, well, I'm keeping my options open at this point! It's not like they're going to come over for dinner tomorrow night!  



FlipDiver said:


> Lol!  It did creep, look how tiny the font is!
> 
> Maybe you can add a sparkly Mary Jane strap



Hehe! It's incognito! :ninja:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

carlinha said:


> by the way woman, i just noticed the *CALYPSO* have creeped into your siggy...
> 
> ranging in FIVE DIFFERENT SHOE SIZES?!??!
> 
> now how in the heck are you gonna do that?!?!?!  chop off toes?  grow your feet?



you should expand to include a 37!!! there was only one left in the us by the time i got mine and 37s were all that were left! they're very very tight...not gonna lie. but i think you tried mine on in vegas right?? just sayin....


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


>



oh, hello there. haha! love them!


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Yes you are! All you need is Mago and Maggie's rich little cousin, the Calypso, to complete the collection





carlinha said:


> by the way woman, i just noticed the *CALYPSO* have creeped into your siggy...
> 
> ranging in FIVE DIFFERENT SHOE SIZES?!??!
> 
> now how in the heck are you gonna do that?!?!?!  chop off toes?  grow your feet?




You do know I was just kidding? I certainly was not suggesting that you go on a wild "shoe" chase


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> you should expand to include a 37!!! there was only one left in the us by the time i got mine and 37s were all that were left! they're very very tight...not gonna lie. but i think you tried mine on in vegas right?? just sayin....


 
I did! They were TIGHT!!  



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> oh, hello there. haha! love them!


 
Oh, hehe! 



karwood said:


> You do know I was just kidding? I certainly was not suggesting that you go on a wild "shoe" chase


 
Lol! Yes.. Trust me, I'm not holding out a ton of hope.


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


>


 
Um, hello!!


----------



## skislope15

are those watersnakes altadamas that i see MJ's? I was eyeing those up too if they were



jenaywins said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Not!
> 
> One pair on the way, but here's our current standing....
> 
> (Not pictured: Egoutina, Piros, Leopard Pony Hair Pigalle Flats, Spiked Pigalle Flats, Rosella Flats. Aw, bye bye winter shoes! )


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> are those watersnakes altadamas that i see MJ's? I was eyeing those up too if they were


 
No.


----------



## Louboufan

Love it! Lol. Gorgeous collection.


jenaywins said:


> ^^ Karung in da HOUSE!


----------



## jenayb

Louboufan said:


> Love it! Lol. Gorgeous collection.



Thank you!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> You are not bothering me!
> 
> Honey I got mine at NM Scottsdale; however, my store never carried them. They were a random return. Only a few NM in the country received them, but I did see them at Saks SF during the first weekend of April. You may want to call them, like, yesterday.



J thank you for letting me pester you times 1 million! I wasn't even able to call today because I was in clinic so late and I got your message too late yesterday...things are looking grim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I won't give up the good fight 






  <-- my battle ready pose.


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> J thank you for letting me pester you times 1 million! I wasn't even able to call today because I was in clinic so late and I got your message too late yesterday...things are looking grim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I won't give up the good fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- my battle ready pose.



Lol, you are welcome. 

Hmm... Don't give up. They are around.


----------



## candyapples88

VeryStylishGirl said:


> J I'm sorry to keep bothering you, but where did you buy your beige (are they beige?) lighter colored Luxura's from? I went on the site and all they have are picnic griessimo's and nappa  Saks and Neimans aren't listing them at all  Help mmmmeeeee



I bought mine at NM SF....give them a call!


----------



## jenayb

My latest addition as of Friday! artyhat:

These are stunning IRL, and I feel very fortunate to have found them! These popped up on Bonanza and I took a stab at the sizing which turned out to be dead on! I wasn't sure if these ran the same as VPs, but apparently they do because the sizing is perfect. I was a little weary because these came to me from Germany, and I am notoriously impatient when it comes to waiting for packages. Imagine my surprise when I had these lovely and rare shoes in my hands in only a week - I couldn't believe it when my mail lady rang my doorbell Friday morning! This shoe is truly underrated, although much loved and sought after, as it's just breathtaking IRL. I can't believe I actually own these!

*Red Jaws*











I will post better pictures when I return home on Tuesday next week... I wanted to snap a few pics before heading off to the airport, as these babies need to be shared!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## Jönathan

*jenay*, congrats on the Red Jaws! They look stunning on you!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;18678690 said:
			
		

> *jenay*, congrats on the Red Jaws! They look stunning on you!



Thank you! I'm always so happy to see you pop up!


----------



## NANI1972

Fabulous Jenay! Congrats love.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Wow Jenay! I love that particular red! TDF! Congrats on your super rare pair!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


>



Congrats J! They are gorgeous on you! And your nail polish matches perfectly!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Fabulous Jenay! Congrats love.



Thank babe! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow Jenay! I love that particular red! TDF! Congrats on your super rare pair!



Thank you, it was a very surprising find!


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Congrats J! They are gorgeous on you! And your nail polish matches perfectly!



Hehe, doesn't it? 

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## cts900

Your red jaws are so special, *jenay*! What a find! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Your red jaws are so special, *jenay*! What a find! Congrats!



Thank you hon!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


>



Hey *J*!

LOVE LOVE LOVE all your new additions!  But these jaws....simply beautiful!

Girrrl, you're on a roll!!!


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> Hey *J*!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE all your new additions!  But these jaws....simply beautiful!
> 
> Girrrl, you're on a roll!!!



Oh hi!! 

Where have you been lately, lovely??


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Oh hi!!
> 
> Where have you been lately, lovely??



I'm good!  I hope you're fantastic! 

Trying *NOT* to spend money on shoes until May is where I've been hiding!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! I'm always so happy to see you pop up!



You're welcome jenay!

You and all the ladies @ TPF always make me feel welcome here.


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> I'm good!  I hope you're fantastic!
> 
> Trying *NOT* to spend money on shoes until May is where I've been hiding!



:ninja:

Being good and on the down low I see! Glad to hear you are well babe! 




			
				Jönathan;18678962 said:
			
		

> You're welcome jenay!
> 
> You and all the ladies @ TPF always make me feel welcome here.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the Jaws, Jenay! they go from my must-have to my um, maybe not now list, on a regular basis. Now, they are back on the list.


----------



## *MJ*

OMG!!!! The red Jaws look amazing on you!!!! Congrats on an amazing and rare find!!!


----------



## carlinha

wow *JENAY*.  how lucky are you?!??!  *RED JAWS*!?!??!?! 

those are the stuff that dreams are made of!  congrats!!!!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I love the Jaws, Jenay! they go from my must-have to my um, maybe not now list, on a regular basis. Now, they are back on the list.



Little Bat, these would look amazing on you - especially now that you are the queen of height!  

You need a pair!!  



*MJ* said:


> OMG!!!! The red Jaws look amazing on you!!!! Congrats on an amazing and rare find!!!



Love ya girl!!! 



carlinha said:


> wow *JENAY*.  how lucky are you?!??!  *RED JAWS*!?!??!?!
> 
> those are the stuff that dreams are made of!  congrats!!!!



Hehe, thank you! I know I still kinda can't believe I found them. I am NOT worthy of these new additions! :worthy:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

oh wow! Red jaaawwwwwws!!! My jaws are like this now lol 

congrats Jenay!! They're lovely


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oh wow! Red jaaawwwwwws!!! My jaws are like this now lol
> 
> congrats Jenay!! They're lovely



Lol, thank you!!


----------



## bling*lover

*RED JAWS*  OH MY LORD they are so fab hun, and they are gorgeous on you! DD and I have been so sick today and your shoes made me feel a little better! congrats babe!


----------



## aoqtpi

OMG, absolutely TDF! Congrats on such a fabulous find! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## zjajkj

Love the suede pumps


----------



## phiphi

yay! shoe cousins on the red jaws! they're stunning!!! congrats *jenay*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on your red Jaws!  I have been waiting to see them on you.  Your collection is packing a punch :boxing: and I'm knocked to the ground from all the gorgeous pairs.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

YAY!!!! Red Jaws!!!!! 
So Stunning, just Perfect!!!!
Congrats dear!!!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> *RED JAWS*  OH MY LORD they are so fab hun, and they are gorgeous on you! DD and I have been so sick today and your shoes made me feel a little better! congrats babe!



Yay thank you!! I'm sorry you don't feel good... Just a little while longer!  



aoqtpi said:


> OMG, absolutely TDF! Congrats on such a fabulous find! They look fantastic on you!



Thanks so much! 



dinitegrity said:


> Love the suede pumps



The Navy Suede Biancas? They are truly special and are from a super sweet person! I love them! 



phiphi said:


> yay! shoe cousins on the red jaws! they're stunning!!! congrats *jenay*!



Nice, I love it!  Shoe cuz!! 



LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on your red Jaws!  I have been waiting to see them on you.  Your collection is packing a punch :boxing: and I'm knocked to the ground from all the gorgeous pairs.



Girl, I've got a long way to go to catch up with you!  



ChrisyAM15 said:


> YAY!!!! Red Jaws!!!!!
> So Stunning, just Perfect!!!!
> Congrats dear!!!



Hey babe! Thank you!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

*Wohooo Red Jaws .. Congrats !!*


----------



## jenayb

_Danielle_ said:


> *Wohooo Red Jaws .. Congrats !!*





Thanks babe. I hope to be adding something we recently spoke about soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*, the red jaws are gorgeous on you! i'm so glad the deal came through for you!!!!  and from such a lovely seller! congrats!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *jenay*, the red jaws are gorgeous on you! i'm so glad the deal came through for you!!!!  and from such a lovely seller! congrats!!!!!



Special thank you to you hon!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Special thank you to you hon!!



 oh i did nothing! i'm glad i didn't inadvertently mess it up!  they look so good on you! the shoe gods do love you!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> oh i did nothing! i'm glad i didn't inadvertently mess it up!  they look so good on you! the shoe gods do love you!





You didn't mess anything up at all. I try really, really hard to subscribe to and believe the theory that if a shoe is meant to be mine, it will. If it wasn't, it won't. Fortunately, this shoe was meant to be mine.  

It's just such a rare style... I still can't believe it fell into my lap (or on to my foot) the way it did!


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


>



those are GORGEOUS on you! What a great Bonanza find!


----------



## Dessye

OK, *J*, can you buy a lottery ticket for me???   Seriously, your Jaws look HOT on you!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

The Red Jaws are gorgeous!!!


----------



## karwood

*J*, you are seriously on a roll! I have been trying to guess what you got from Germany: Well, you have surprised me again with another fabulous reveal! I love your red Jaws and they look beautiful on you.


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats *jenay*, the jaws are stunning!!

.....and how did you manage to get 4 styles per shelf?!  i feel like i'm playing tetris trying to figure it out!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I could stay in this thread all day...


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> those are GORGEOUS on you! What a great Bonanza find!



Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> OK, *J*, can you buy a lottery ticket for me???   Seriously, your Jaws look HOT on you!!!



Lol!! What a lucky find, right?! 



BlondeBarbie said:


> The Red Jaws are gorgeous!!!



Thank you honey! 



karwood said:


> *J*, you are seriously on a roll! I have been trying to guess what you got from Germany: Well, you have surprised me again with another fabulous reveal! I love your red Jaws and they look beautiful on you.



Hehe, very unexpected! Thank you again.. They are such a special shoe. 



moshi_moshi said:


> congrats *jenay*, the jaws are stunning!!
> 
> .....and how did you manage to get 4 styles per shelf?!  i feel like i'm playing tetris trying to figure it out!



Thank you!

Hehe, it did take a lot of work, but what I did is if you'll notice, the shoes that are on the 4-per shelves, the shoe which is facing the back of the shelf has been pushed to the very back and is actually touching the back wall of the display case. That opened up a lot more space in the front for the shoes that face front, as it isn't their heels which take up all the space, but the actual toe box of the shoe. Here are a couple pictures to illustrate what I'm talking about. Sometimes I'm not the best at explaining things:












See how the back shoes are farther back and are at an angle? If you set yours up like this, you will see what I mean about providing more space on the front for the toe boxes of your shoes. 



KlassicKouture said:


> I could stay in this thread all day...


----------



## inspiredgem

OMG Jenay, I just saw the Red Jaws - gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

inspiredgem said:


> OMG Jenay, I just saw the Red Jaws - gorgeous!



Hehe! Aren't they something? 

I still can't believe that I happened upon them in my size from a lovely seller who made sure I got them quickly, even though they were an international goodie! They are just fabulous beyond words, and they look even better on than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## moshi_moshi

oohhh i gotcha!!  can't wait to go home and play with my shoes!


----------



## LVoepink

stunning collection!


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> oohhh i gotcha!!  can't wait to go home and play with my shoes!



Yay!  



LVoepink said:


> stunning collection!



Thank you so much!


----------



## BijouBleu

Hot damn J'Enay, you lucky ducky!!!!!!!! Fabulous jaws!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Hot damn J'Enay, you lucky ducky!!!!!!!! Fabulous jaws!



I am NOT worthy!!! :worthy:


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> I am NOT worthy!!! :worthy:



Uh uh babe, you are worthy, because you collect for the love of the shoe and you rock them out!!


----------



## CelticLuv

I don't know how I missed your latest addition but those Red Jaws, *HOLY SH*T girl*  !!!!! They are ABSOLUTELY BREATHTAKING!!!! I cannot stop looking at them!!!
I have to admit I am jealous and wish I could find a pair in my size.
They look AWESOME on you!!!! You wear them so well!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Uh uh babe, you are worthy, because you collect for the love of the shoe and you rock them out!!


----------



## jenayb

CelticLuv said:


> I don't know how I missed your latest addition but those Red Jaws, *HOLY SH*T girl*  !!!!! They are ABSOLUTELY BREATHTAKING!!!! I cannot stop looking at them!!!
> I have to admit I am jealous and wish I could find a pair in my size.
> They look AWESOME on you!!!! You wear them so well!



Thank you! We need to find you a pair, stat! 34.5... 35...??


----------



## clothingguru

Love the latest additions!!! The Jaws are amazing!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Congrats on the Jaw's! What a find!!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> Love the latest additions!!! The Jaws are amazing!



Hi!! I'm glad to see you pop up! 

Thank you hon! 



iloveredsoles said:


> Congrats on the Jaw's! What a find!!



Yay thank you!


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


>





Stop being so busy and textttttttt me woman!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> My latest addition as of Friday! artyhat:
> 
> These are stunning IRL, and I feel very fortunate to have found them! These popped up on Bonanza and I took a stab at the sizing which turned out to be dead on! I wasn't sure if these ran the same as VPs, but apparently they do because the sizing is perfect. I was a little weary because these came to me from Germany, and I am notoriously impatient when it comes to waiting for packages. Imagine my surprise when I had these lovely and rare shoes in my hands in only a week - I couldn't believe it when my mail lady rang my doorbell Friday morning! This shoe is truly underrated, although much loved and sought after, as it's just breathtaking IRL. I can't believe I actually own these!
> 
> *Red Jaws*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post better pictures when I return home on Tuesday next week... I wanted to snap a few pics before heading off to the airport, as these babies need to be shared!!




FAINT!!!!! 

That was a great little treat during my only break from work & paper writing for a few days. congrats!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I will!!!! First thing tomorrow. This granny is catching up on some ZzzzZ

LOL


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> Lol!! What a lucky find, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you honey!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, very unexpected! Thank you again.. They are such a special shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Hehe, it did take a lot of work, but what I did is if you'll notice, the shoes that are on the 4-per shelves, the shoe which is facing the back of the shelf has been pushed to the very back and is actually touching the back wall of the display case. That opened up a lot more space in the front for the shoes that face front, as it isn't their heels which take up all the space, but the actual toe box of the shoe. Here are a couple pictures to illustrate what I'm talking about. Sometimes I'm not the best at explaining things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the back shoes are farther back and are at an angle? If you set yours up like this, you will see what I mean about providing more space on the front for the toe boxes of your shoes.



That's pretty effective!! I need to find a new way to store shoes, period.  I've completely run out of space. Do you alternate which shoe gets "exposure"?  And even if it's not in direct sunlight, do you think it would affect colouring (ie fade) if it's not in a box?


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> That's pretty effective!! I need to find a new way to store shoes, period.  I've completely run out of space. Do you alternate which shoe gets "exposure"?  And even if it's not in direct sunlight, do you think it would affect colouring (ie fade) if it's not in a box?



Hmm. You know, that is a very good question. Fortunately, the location of my cabinet in our master bedroom receives zero sunlight. I'm fortunate to be with a very practical and rational man who thought of this prior to placement! 

That said, it is always best to store shoes in their boxes, as all my pairs will likely have exposure issues after some time. But I just won't give up being able to look at them and enjoy them everyday. I figure we pay a lot of money for our Louboutins, so I want to get the most enjoyment I possibly can out of them. Even when I'm not wearing them, I still love to just look at my shoes, as lame as that sounds! Even dbf sometimes spends time looking at the case, and when we have family and close friends over, they enjoy looking and trying pairs on. Dbf's grandmum gets such a kick out of the shoe case each time she comes over, and that is worth the little exposure risk for me right there. 

*Nerdy and Liz* -  you chicks!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> Dbf's grandmum gets such a kick out of the shoe case each time she comes over, and that is worth the little exposure risk for me right there.


 
That is so precious!!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> That is so precious!!



She is so adorable. She is how I see myself at 70. Great accessories, always put together, and leopard. Lots of leopard.


----------



## cts900

^^I love that story!


----------



## jenayb

^^ And I  you!


----------



## jenayb

*Black Python Y'Open*


----------



## Dessye




----------



## jenayb




----------



## FlipDiver

^  You really ninja'd those!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


>


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> ^  You really ninja'd those!



:ninja:

Hehe! They were such a huge surprise for me! I didn't want to utter a peep lest I jinx them in transit!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


>



Damn, those are hot!  They look tame on the shelf but they're a lot more sizzling on! Congrats J!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> ^^ And I  you!





OMFG!  Those are _outrageously_ sexy.  I would kill for your legs.


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Damn, those are hot!  They look tame on the shelf but they're a lot more sizzling on! Congrats J!



 They certainly are special. Hard to walk in, but special.  



cts900 said:


> OMFG!  Those are _outrageously_ sexy.  I would kill for your legs.





Oh please!


----------



## NANI1972

Wait, you got Python Y'opens?! Aye I die! Holy shiznit, you gots some sexy legs girl!


----------



## *MJ*

VA VA VOOM!!!! Those are too hot to handle!!! Gorgeous!!! Congrats Love!!!


----------



## FashionGoddess

jenaywins said:


>


These are AMAZING


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Wait, you got Python Y'opens?! Aye I die! Holy shiznit, you gots some sexy legs girl!



Lol! Yes.. I am sorry. I feel like I cheated on you, lol. I just didn't want to jinx it!  



*MJ* said:


> VA VA VOOM!!!! Those are too hot to handle!!! Gorgeous!!! Congrats Love!!!



Hey babe! Thank you so much! I mean, they're no Red Lady Clou, but...  



FashionGoddess said:


> These are AMAZING



Thank you hon. I appreciate that!  


Oh! May I add how incredibly proud I am to be *carlinha*'s shoe twin?


----------



## BijouBleu

Sexay!!! 
I've always wondered how those would look on.


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Yes.. I am sorry. I feel like I cheated on you, lol. I just didn't want to jinx it!
> 
> 
> Oh no worries! I just love the style and it doesn't pop up very often. Just another lucky day in J'enay's world of THE BEST SHOE KARMA EVER!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Sexay!!!
> I've always wondered how those would look on.



Hi honey! 

*Carlinha* has some great mod pics in her thread, I believe, and *LavenderIce* has a couple different skins in her thread as well. This style is incredibly sexy on, but darn it's hard to keep on the foot. I keep wanting to curl my toes to hold to the shoe!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Oh no worries! I just love the style and it doesn't pop up very often. Just another lucky day in J'enay's world of THE BEST SHOE KARMA EVER!





 

My shoe karma must equal your bag karma then, ehem ehem!!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> My shoe karma must equal your bag karma then, ehem ehem!!


 
Who me? What ever are you talking about?!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Who me? What ever are you talking about?!



Uh huh!!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## rdgldy

jenaywins said:


> Hi honey!
> 
> *Carlinha* has some great mod pics in her thread, I believe, and *LavenderIce* has a couple different skins in her thread as well. This style is incredibly sexy on, but darn it's hard to keep on the foot. I keep wanting to curl my toes to hold to the shoe!



They're not that bad once you get used to them.  I actually think the helmuts are worse, since at least with the y-opens, you have the ankle strap.


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> They're not that bad once you get used to them.  I actually think the helmuts are worse, since at least with the y-opens, you have the ankle strap.



OH whew, it isn't just me! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


>


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Oh! May I add how incredibly proud I am to be *carlinha*'s shoe twin?



*jenay*, you got the luck of the irish girl!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can't believe the red python jaws, and now black python y'opens?!?!?! 

unbelievable rare oldies finds!  i find the y'opens incredibly sexy.

congrats again!!!


----------



## hazeltt

You seriously have the best luck in finding all the htf pairs! I'm pretty sure whatever is in your siggy will become yours very soon! I love all your new additions! Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

ohhhh emmm geeeee *jenay*!!!!!!

you lucky duck!!!  they are gorrrgeeeeeeooouuuusss!!!!!!

ps. love crosby


----------



## dhampir2005

Oh my goodness Miss J'enay! I just read your entire thread and a lli can say is WOW. I am so jelly now! Your collection is gorgeous.


----------



## jenayb

*Dessye*  



carlinha said:


> *jenay*, you got the luck of the irish girl!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe the red python jaws, and now black python y'opens?!?!?!
> 
> unbelievable rare oldies finds!  i find the y'opens incredibly sexy.
> 
> congrats again!!!



Thank you!  Hehe! 



hazeltt said:


> You seriously have the best luck in finding all the htf pairs! I'm pretty sure whatever is in your siggy will become yours very soon! I love all your new additions! Congrats!



Thank you! I hope to find them!! 



jeshika said:


> ohhhh emmm geeeee *jenay*!!!!!!
> 
> you lucky duck!!!  they are gorrrgeeeeeeooouuuusss!!!!!!
> 
> ps. love crosby



Hehe Crosbone is in the middle of everything! 



dhampir2005 said:


> Oh my goodness Miss J'enay! I just read your entire thread and a lli can say is WOW. I am so jelly now! Your collection is gorgeous.



Lol, don't be jelly girl.


----------



## BijouBleu

I'll go check them out, but given that I can't even keep a slingback on (darned narrow heels!) I'd pretty much have have to carry them around making claims as to how sexy they are!  I'll live vicariously through y'all!



jenaywins said:


> Hi honey!
> 
> *Carlinha* has some great mod pics in her thread, I believe, and *LavenderIce* has a couple different skins in her thread as well. This style is incredibly sexy on, but darn it's hard to keep on the foot. I keep wanting to curl my toes to hold to the shoe!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Uh huh!!!


 
Hehe what can I say? Everyday is a battle beetween good and evil.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>


 
SCORRREEE!!! Gorgeous love!!! Looks like they were made for you!!!


----------



## mishybelle

OMG, *Jenay*! I'm gone for like, a week and two new reveals??? Congrats!! The red Jaws and Y'Opens are ah-maaaaaa-zzzingggg!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

those yopens look great on you!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

those are amazing! You wear them well m'dear!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Hehe what can I say? Everyday is a battle beetween good and evil.


 
It's a constant battle, isn't it?  



l.a_girl19 said:


> SCORRREEE!!! Gorgeous love!!! Looks like they were made for you!!!


 
You are so very sweet. Thank you. 



mishybelle said:


> OMG, *Jenay*! I'm gone for like, a week and two new reveals??? Congrats!! The red Jaws and Y'Opens are ah-maaaaaa-zzzingggg!


 
Lol! But you were in Vegas, baby!!! 

Thank you. I am so lucky to have them both! 



crazzee_shopper said:


> those yopens look great on you!!!


 
Thank you, *V*! They take some getting used to, hehe! 



KarenBorter said:


> those are amazing! You wear them well m'dear!


 
That is very sweet of you, I appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> I'll go check them out, but given that I can't even keep a slingback on (darned narrow heels!) I'd pretty much have have to carry them around making claims as to how sexy they are!  I'll live vicariously through y'all!


 
The ankle strap actually seems like they could feel very secure after you get used to them. If you ever have the chance to snatch a pair up, please do so.


----------



## clothingguru

GORGEOUS jenay!!!!


----------



## jenayb

clothingguru said:


> GORGEOUS jenay!!!!


 
Thanks honey. I'm so glad to see you back around.


----------



## mscha

WOW!!!! that's all  can say after viewing your collection, everything in your collection is TDF.Thanks for sharing and keep us posted with your additions.


----------



## jenayb

mscha said:


> WOW!!!! that's all can say after viewing your collection, everything in your collection is TDF.Thanks for sharing and keep us posted with your additions.


 
Thank you, you are so sweet to say!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

love the y'opens!! congrats!!

and are *THEY *here yet??!?! if i knew how to make other smileys I would use that mega bouncy smiley


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on the black python Yopens!  Seeing how fabulous they look on you is the reason why they are my UUUHHHHGGGs!  I hope I can find a pair and make my Yopen family complete.


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> love the y'opens!! congrats!!
> 
> and are *THEY *here yet??!?! if i knew how to make other smileys I would use that mega bouncy smiley


 
Hehe, thank you so much. THEY just got shipped yesterday. Hmmph! 

 The seller is super sweet so I'm not upset at all. She is a doll to work with, and I'm so glad that THEY are finally on the way, lol! Thanks again sweetie!! 



LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on the black python Yopens! Seeing how fabulous they look on you is the reason why they are my UUUHHHHGGGs! I hope I can find a pair and make my Yopen family complete.


 
Hi *M*!! 

Thank you so much. We need to find you a pair, STAT!


----------



## moshi_moshi

yayyy!!!  i can't wait to see them.... i can totally picture 39575793757502074 great outfits for them.... who cares if its 98 degrees out... LOL


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> yayyy!!! i can't wait to see them.... i can totally picture 39575793757502074 great outfits for them.... who cares if its 98 degrees out... LOL


 
 Right!?


----------



## jenayb

An unexpected addition! 

Ok so when I first saw these, I laughed. I literally laughed a good chuckle, out loud, and shook my head. I seriously couldn't figure out who would want these, what they would wear them with, and why I was supposed to pay $500 for them. I've ignored them for the longest time. 

Well, yesterday I went into Barneys after work to chop it up with my SA and pick up my mascara. He and I joked about this style, but the strangest thing happened. When I got home, all I could think of was this shoe and how I needed to try it on! So I went back today at lunch, and low and behold....  

This style just serves as a reminder that Louboutin is constantly making me question what I will and won't wear. I feel like I am forever stepping outside of my comfort zone, and even some styles that I hate eventually become some of my faves, such as the Panier and Praia. Luckily for me, I didn't miss the boat on these. I'm not sure if anyone else has these, but I actually recommend them, strangely enough!

*Hola Chica Flat*


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love them!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> Love them!



Oh hello dahhling!


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition!
> 
> Ok so when I first saw these, I laughed. I literally laughed a good chuckle, out loud, and shook my head. I seriously couldn't figure out who would want these, what they would wear them with, and why I was supposed to pay $500 for them. I've ignored them for the longest time.
> 
> Well, yesterday I went into Barneys after work to chop it up with my SA and pick up my mascara. He and I joked about this style, but the strangest thing happened. When I got home, all I could think of was this shoe and how I needed to try it on! So I went back today at lunch, and low and behold....
> 
> This style just serves as a reminder that Louboutin is constantly making me question what I will and won't wear. I feel like I am forever stepping outside of my comfort zone, and even some styles that I hate eventually become some of my faves, such as the Panier and Praia. Luckily for me, I didn't miss the boat on these. I'm not sure if anyone else has these, but I actually recommend them, strangely enough!
> 
> *Hola Chica Flat*



I think my favourite part is the toe braid!!


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> I think my favourite part is the toe braid!!



Yes, all the detailing on the shoe is just super IRL!


----------



## erinmiyu

jenaywins said:


> *Black Python Y'Open*


all i can come up with is expletives! man i don't check in on this board as often as i should. these shoes are sex on legs. SRSLY. hate u for having them when i don't. (j/k - i luv you, but i still want them!!)


----------



## misselizabeth22

jenaywins said:


> Oh hello dahhling!



You know I can't stay away from your reveals! hehe.

I decided you should come out to Charlotte with C in May.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Love them! They look so comfy, I also love the braid detailing, and tiny stud-like things


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> all i can come up with is expletives! man i don't check in on this board as often as i should. these shoes are sex on legs. SRSLY. hate u for having them when i don't. (j/k - i luv you, but i still want them!!)



 you and I'm so glad to see you around again girl.... You are right. You do not check in often enough! Thank you so much for the kind words, owa owa!  



misselizabeth22 said:


> You know I can't stay away from your reveals! hehe.
> 
> I decided you should come out to Charlotte with C in May.



Oh is that right! And have you told C???  



LouboutinHottie said:


> Love them! They look so comfy, I also love the braid detailing, and tiny stud-like things



Lol, I like the tiny stud-like things, too. They are my favourite part I think!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I feel y'all are a packaged deal.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition!
> 
> Ok so when I first saw these, I laughed. I literally laughed a good chuckle, out loud, and shook my head. I seriously couldn't figure out who would want these, what they would wear them with, and why I was supposed to pay $500 for them. I've ignored them for the longest time.
> 
> Well, yesterday I went into Barneys after work to chop it up with my SA and pick up my mascara. He and I joked about this style, but the strangest thing happened. When I got home, all I could think of was this shoe and how I needed to try it on! So I went back today at lunch, and low and behold....
> 
> This style just serves as a reminder that Louboutin is constantly making me question what I will and won't wear. I feel like I am forever stepping outside of my comfort zone, and even some styles that I hate eventually become some of my faves, such as the Panier and Praia. Luckily for me, I didn't miss the boat on these. I'm not sure if anyone else has these, but I actually recommend them, strangely enough!
> 
> *Hola Chica Flat*



These look awesome on you!  I actually like the Hola Chica too  but I haven't tried it on yet.  I definitely prefer it over the Hola Nina from last year.


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> I feel y'all are a packaged deal.



She is minez. 

Lol. 



Dessye said:


> These look awesome on you!  I actually like the Hola Chica too  but I haven't tried it on yet.  I definitely prefer it over the Hola Nina from last year.



Thanks babe! I prefer them, too! Will you perhaps try these on? I'm sure they'll go on sale...


----------



## jeshika

them on you, jenay! love that polish, what is it? looks so pretty!


----------



## Dessye

mscha said:


> WOW!!!! that's all  can say after viewing your collection, everything in your collection is TDF.Thanks for sharing and keep us posted with your additions.



Oh, don't you worry!   My collection thread is called the sole train, but Jenay's thread should be called the red sole bullet train!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Therefore; I need both of you.
lol


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> She is minez.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks babe! I prefer them, too! Will you perhaps try these on? I'm sure they'll go on sale...



Hmmmm,


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> them on you, jenay! love that polish, what is it? looks so pretty!



Thanks hon!

The polish is Chanel Splendeur - isn't it a fun spring/summer colour?  



Dessye said:


> Oh, don't you worry!   My collection thread is called the sole train, but Jenay's thread should be called the red sole bullet train!



Lmao! No, my collection thread should simply be called "I'm In Trouble."


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> Therefore; I need both of you.
> lol



 



Dessye said:


> Hmmmm,


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition!
> 
> Ok so when I first saw these, I laughed. I literally laughed a good chuckle, out loud, and shook my head. I seriously couldn't figure out who would want these, what they would wear them with, and why I was supposed to pay $500 for them. I've ignored them for the longest time.
> 
> Well, yesterday I went into Barneys after work to chop it up with my SA and pick up my mascara. He and I joked about this style, but the strangest thing happened. When I got home, all I could think of was this shoe and how I needed to try it on! So I went back today at lunch, and low and behold....
> 
> This style just serves as a reminder that Louboutin is constantly making me question what I will and won't wear. I feel like I am forever stepping outside of my comfort zone, and even some styles that I hate eventually become some of my faves, such as the Panier and Praia. Luckily for me, I didn't miss the boat on these. I'm not sure if anyone else has these, but I actually recommend them, strangely enough!
> 
> *Hola Chica Flat*


 
Ohhh those are cool!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ohhh those are cool!!



Aren't they? Who knew!


----------



## ipudgybear

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition!
> 
> Ok so when I first saw these, I laughed. I literally laughed a good chuckle, out loud, and shook my head. I seriously couldn't figure out who would want these, what they would wear them with, and why I was supposed to pay $500 for them. I've ignored them for the longest time.
> 
> Well, yesterday I went into Barneys after work to chop it up with my SA and pick up my mascara. He and I joked about this style, but the strangest thing happened. When I got home, all I could think of was this shoe and how I needed to try it on! So I went back today at lunch, and low and behold....
> 
> This style just serves as a reminder that Louboutin is constantly making me question what I will and won't wear. I feel like I am forever stepping outside of my comfort zone, and even some styles that I hate eventually become some of my faves, such as the Panier and Praia. Luckily for me, I didn't miss the boat on these. I'm not sure if anyone else has these, but I actually recommend them, strangely enough!
> 
> *Hola Chica Flat*


They look great on you. I love your collection and that polish you are wearing with the Hola Chica flat.


----------



## jenayb

ipudgybear said:


> They look great on you. I love your collection and that polish you are wearing with the Hola Chica flat.



Aw thank you so much!


----------



## *MJ*

OOH!!! Hola Chica?? Who know how cool those would look on?? But then again, you make any shoe look amazing!! Every time I see you model a shoe, I end up wanting it!!! 

Congrats on yet another winner!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

These are cute!!

I still can't believe we were there at the same time & didn't see each other!! 


jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition!
> 
> Ok so when I first saw these, I laughed. I literally laughed a good chuckle, out loud, and shook my head. I seriously couldn't figure out who would want these, what they would wear them with, and why I was supposed to pay $500 for them. I've ignored them for the longest time.
> 
> Well, yesterday I went into Barneys after work to chop it up with my SA and pick up my mascara. He and I joked about this style, but the strangest thing happened. When I got home, all I could think of was this shoe and how I needed to try it on! So I went back today at lunch, and low and behold....
> 
> This style just serves as a reminder that Louboutin is constantly making me question what I will and won't wear. I feel like I am forever stepping outside of my comfort zone, and even some styles that I hate eventually become some of my faves, such as the Panier and Praia. Luckily for me, I didn't miss the boat on these. I'm not sure if anyone else has these, but I actually recommend them, strangely enough!
> 
> *Hola Chica Flat*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Whoa!!! those Hola Chica flats are wayyy cool! Also congrats on your new Amethyste Biancas! The color kinda reminds me of the glittery purple of the Decolzeps a few years ago. Very beautiful!


----------



## cts900

I am soooooooooooooooo into the Hola Chica on you! Too cute!


----------



## needloub

Your flats are so cute!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> OOH!!! Hola Chica?? Who know how cool those would look on?? But then again, you make any shoe look amazing!! Every time I see you model a shoe, I end up wanting it!!!
> 
> Congrats on yet another winner!!!



Oh girl you are too sweet to me! 

It really is a fabulous shoe. I can't wait to wear it out tonight with a flowy black maxi and a great bag! But what bag...  

PS - these would look bangin' on your amazing legs! 



BlondeBarbie said:


> These are cute!!
> 
> I still can't believe we were there at the same time & didn't see each other!!



Lol, isn't that too funny!? 

We should definitely meet up for a girls night. Bring a couple of our GFs, hit up Sandbar or something, leave the DBFs at home...  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Whoa!!! those Hola Chica flats are wayyy cool! Also congrats on your new Amethyste Biancas! The color kinda reminds me of the glittery purple of the Decolzeps a few years ago. Very beautiful!



Aw thank you honey! You actually just reminded me that I need to add the new Biancas to this thread! 



cts900 said:


> I am soooooooooooooooo into the Hola Chica on you! Too cute!



Helllllllllllllllllooooooooo nurse!  



needloub said:


> Your flats are so cute!



Thank you, you are so sweet to say!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hooooolllaaaa *Jenay!* Muy bonita!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Hooooolllaaaa *Jenay!* Muy bonita!





Gracias, gracias, por su amables palabras.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Oh girl you are too sweet to me!
> 
> It really is a fabulous shoe. I can't wait to wear it out tonight with a flowy black maxi and a great bag! But what bag...
> 
> PS - these would look bangin' on your amazing legs!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, isn't that too funny!?
> 
> We should definitely meet up for a girls night. Bring a couple of our GFs, hit up Sandbar or something, leave the DBFs at home...
> 
> 
> 
> Aw thank you honey! You actually just reminded me that I need to add the new Biancas to this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Helllllllllllllllllooooooooo nurse!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, you are so sweet to say!



lol I think I actually saw your Biancas first in another thread, but decided to bump up your collection thread without realizing you didn't post pix here yet


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol I think I actually saw your Biancas first in another thread, but decided to bump up your collection thread without realizing you didn't post pix here yet


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

love the new additions!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Aye caramba! Those are fab!!!


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> Oh girl you are too sweet to me!
> 
> It really is a fabulous shoe. I can't wait to wear it out tonight with a flowy black maxi and a great bag! But what bag...
> 
> PS - these would look bangin' on your amazing legs!



You're a sweety too!! 

That would be a fabulous summer look!! I can totally see this look with your Empreinte Artsy!! 

Oh, and I wanted to congratulate you on the GORGEOUS Amethyst Bianca!! Your pictures were stunning!! The color is really TDF, and they look amazing on you!!  If I was into closed toes, I'd be on them like no tomorrow!! I'm hoping there will be other styles in this color, like Lady Peep or Banana!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Those Hola Chicas look wonderful on you! I actually like these. They'll look great for summer time and shorts!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition!
> 
> *Ok so when I first saw these, I laughed. I literally laughed a good chuckle, out loud, and shook my head. I seriously couldn't figure out who would want these, what they would wear them with, and why I was supposed to pay $500 for them. I've ignored them for the longest time. *
> 
> Well, yesterday I went into Barneys after work to chop it up with my SA and pick up my mascara. He and I joked about this style, but the strangest thing happened. When I got home, all I could think of was this shoe and how I needed to try it on! So I went back today at lunch, and low and behold....
> 
> This style just serves as a reminder that Louboutin is constantly making me question what I will and won't wear. I feel like I am forever stepping outside of my comfort zone, and even some styles that I hate eventually become some of my faves, such as the Panier and Praia. Luckily for me, I didn't miss the boat on these. I'm not sure if anyone else has these, but I actually recommend them, strangely enough!
> 
> *Hola Chica Flat*



They're so cute! I usually feel this way with a lot of pairs. I actually felt this way about the MBB but now they're sitting in my closet 

btw, where are the Biancas?


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> love the new additions!!!



Oh, hehe, hi!  



KlassicKouture said:


> Aye caramba! Those are fab!!!



Thank you love! 



*MJ* said:


> You're a sweety too!!
> 
> That would be a fabulous summer look!! I can totally see this look with your Empreinte Artsy!!
> 
> Oh, and I wanted to congratulate you on the GORGEOUS Amethyst Bianca!! Your pictures were stunning!! The color is really TDF, and they look amazing on you!!  If I was into closed toes, I'd be on them like no tomorrow!! I'm hoping there will be other styles in this color, like Lady Peep or Banana!!



Aw, thanks babe - I appreciate it. Ahhh the Artsy...  



LVOEnyc said:


> Those Hola Chicas look wonderful on you! I actually like these. They'll look great for summer time and shorts!



Thanks! I find myself liking them more and more, too!! 



hazeltt said:


> They're so cute! I usually feel this way with a lot of pairs. I actually felt this way about the MBB but now they're sitting in my closet
> 
> btw, where are the Biancas?



Oh girl, i was the same way with the MBB. I'm still not 100% though - hmm.... Oh crap! I forgot the Amethyste Biancas, lol!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oohh *jenay*!!  i love the flats on you!  congrats!

:couch: keeping my eyes glued to your thread awaiting you know what........


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> oohh *jenay*!!  i love the flats on you!  congrats!
> 
> :couch: keeping my eyes glued to your thread awaiting you know what........



The eagle has landed.....


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> The eagle has landed.....


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy




----------



## *MJ*

:couch:


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


>


 
You 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


>


 And you


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> :couch:


----------



## Dessye

:snack:

I want to see this Eagle


----------



## chacci1

Oh Jenay.....did you get yours before me??  I want to see, I want to see!!!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> The eagle has landed.....


 
cute summer flats...

but what is this eagle you speak of you tease!!!


----------



## mishybelle

Whenever I see this thread bumped, I know I'm in for a treat!

You got me, *Jenay*. I totally felt the same way about the Hola Chica (until a few mins ago). But wow, they are soooo cute on! Such a cute option for spring/summer when you're just not feeling like a pair of wedges. Loves it!!! Thank you, for confirming that CLs need to be tried on before they are judged (I keep forgetting this!).


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> :snack:
> 
> I want to see this Eagle


 
Hehe! 



chacci1 said:


> Oh Jenay.....did you get yours before me?? I want to see, I want to see!!!!


 
I can confirm that I definitely did *not* get them before you. That would be so rude of me, lol! 



carlinha said:


> cute summer flats...
> 
> but what is this eagle you speak of you tease!!!


 
Oh why hello! 

There are actually two eagles today, much to my surprise. Heh. 



mishybelle said:


> Whenever I see this thread bumped, I know I'm in for a treat!
> 
> You got me, *Jenay*. I totally felt the same way about the Hola Chica (until a few mins ago). But wow, they are soooo cute on! Such a cute option for spring/summer when you're just not feeling like a pair of wedges. Loves it!!! Thank you, for confirming that CLs need to be tried on before they are judged (I keep forgetting this!).


 
Oh, you are so sweet for saying. Thank you. 

And yes!! CLs definitely need to be tried on. I swear, nothing looks as good on the shelf as on the foot, but CLs seem to really be in a league of their own in terms of deception. I'm wearing the Holas today again!


----------



## BijouBleu

Wait, there's an eagle? What is this eagle people speak of? *Pulling up a chair*


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## Dessye

Two eagles??   I think I know what one of them is


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## mmmoussighi

Well, don't just keep me hanging...........


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... you know we're not getting photos until tonight. She's a tease


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Two eagles??  I think I know what one of them is


 
Hehe! 



misselizabeth22 said:


>


 



mmmoussighi said:


> Well, don't just keep me hanging...........


 
Lol, as soon as I get home from work! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... you know we're not getting photos until tonight. She's a tease


 
Lol. I'm at the office hehe!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Irg!! Gonna leave your girls hangin'?? Am I gonna have to come find you? lol :doggie:


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Irg!! Gonna leave your girls hangin'?? Am I gonna have to come find you? lol :doggie:


 
Lol!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

And I can't fight this feeling anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LOL..

but seriously... I'm ready to see the eagles!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> And I can't fight this feeling anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL..
> 
> but seriously... I'm ready to see the eagles!


 
I've forgotten what I'm fighting forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :tunes:


----------



## _Danielle_

<-- Eagle  ......ts ts ts ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who cares about the Eagle !! We want to see some Loubs here !!


----------



## jenayb

_Danielle_ said:


> <-- Eagle ......ts ts ts ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about the Eagle !! We want to see some Loubs here !!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

_Danielle_ said:


> <-- Eagle ......ts ts ts ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about the Eagle !! We want to see some Loubs here !!


 
bahahaha!!!!


----------



## jenayb

I'll start out with a pair that everyone has already seen and loved, but that needs to be added to this thread because it's definitely a much-loved addition to my collection. I was incredibly sad that I missed out on the Pigalle Spikes that Madison got in the other day, but it was such a relief when I was able to snag a pair of these. Madison is so amazing, I just love working with that boutique. They overnighted these babies to me and I had them in my arms and on my feet in less than 24 hours. 

*Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*


----------



## jenayb

Flash:






No flash:


----------



## jenayb

Next up is a real YAY for me! I have been wanting this particular style for quite some time now, but it isn't exactly readily available. While I was visiting my parents () a couple weekends ago, I happened to see these pop up on the bay. They were definitely not a steal, and so out of season, so I put them in my watched list to think about them. If it was meant to be, it would be, right? Not two minutes later I got a PM from a very sweet tPFer alerting me to the fact that these were now available. I must have mentioned in passing one time about ten years ago that I wanted these shoes, so how *moshi* managed to remember and know my size is absolutely unbelievable. Just goes to show how great some people are, doesn't it? Thank you, *H*.

Well, I took the PM as a sign that these were meant to be, contacted the very awesome seller, negotiated a BIN, and the rest is history.

Leopard Pony Hair Clichy 140 Bootie


----------



## jenayb

The next and final segment for today came as a bit of a shock for me. I know I say I'm done all the time, but I never truly am. I'm a collector a heart (read: packrat) and I have fun constantly growing and maturing my collection. Some styles have gone to new and loving homes to make way for new styles. I feel like I'm constantly on the hunt or helping someone else hunt. It's fun, it's a hobby, what can I say! When this pair came into my life, well, I couldn't say no. I was literally in the middle of a period where I thought, that's enough! I don't need anymore shoes at this point in time! Yeah. Ok.  

This pair came to me via a tPF angel and by the grace of God fits me - a whole size down from my CL TTS!! Is it snug? Yes, but heck these are brand new - everything is tight at this point, right? I ignored this style for far too long, and I am ridiculously excited to add these to my case! *A*, thank you babe! 

*Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160
*
(please excuse the gratuitous amount of photos - I iz excited.)


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb




----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I'm on the road but can I just say how much I love all three pairs?! The Bianca is breathtaking. The booties have the best leopard print I've seen in a long time (I have a pair of Miss Clichy pumps l lucked out in finding), and the Zebra Daffs - they make my heart skip a beat. Your collection is TDF!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Oh wow! Oh wow! 
A) Show twins on the bianca and thanks for posting the pics and the e-comm link and sizing help, I fell in love with them seeing them on you. Gorgey!
B) Miss Clichy bootie............yummmmmm!!
C) I was saving the best for last -  I saw these at Robertson right when they were released and gave them no time of day, you make them look stupendous J, just amazing on you.


----------



## r6girl2005

I'm a little late to the party but I love love LOVE those biancas and the zebra dafs!!! Oh you lucky girl!!!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm on the road but can I just say how much I love all three pairs?! The Bianca is breathtaking. The booties have the best leopard print I've seen in a long time (I have a pair of Miss Clichy pumps l lucked out in finding), and the Zebra Daffs - they make my heart skip a beat. Your collection is TDF!!!



Thanks for the kind words hon! Yes the Clichys definitely have an amazing print, and I'm proud to be shoe cousins with you on those. 

And the Dafs, well..  



BijouBleu said:


> Oh wow! Oh wow!
> A) Show twins on the bianca and thanks for posting the pics and the e-comm link and sizing help, I fell in love with them seeing them on you. Gorgey!
> B) Miss Clichy bootie............yummmmmm!!
> C) I was saving the best for last -  I saw these at Robertson right when they were released and gave them no time of day, you make them look stupendous J, just amazing on you.



A) I am ridiculously excited to be shoe twins babe! Congrts!!
B) Loves it!
C) You are too kind. It isn't me hon - it's the shoes, they are amazeballs!  
D)


----------



## jenayb

r6girl2005 said:


> I'm a little late to the party but I love love LOVE those biancas and the zebra dafs!!! Oh you lucky girl!!!





Thank you so much!!


----------



## stilly

*jenay* - The new Biancas and Daffs both look fabulous on you!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> *jenay* - The new Biancas and Daffs both look fabulous on you!!! Amazing!!!



Oh hi honey!

Thank you! They were definitely lucky finds!


----------



## carlinha

i nearly fainted when i saw the zebra daffs...  

no offense to the other two pairs, they are awesome also.... but the daffs


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i nearly fainted when i saw the zebra daffs...
> 
> no offense to the other two pairs, they are awesome also.... but the daffs



No offense to the other pairs!  Meh, they'll get over it. They have to understand that the Zebras are king right now. 

Thanks honey. I appreciate you taking the time to comment, Croc Queen. :worthy:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh-em-geee   Ah-mazing!


----------



## *MJ*

Wow!! What a reveal!! The Biancas are truly stunning!! And the Leopard Clichy are amazing!! What a find!! And I had no idea the Daffs were even on your radar, but now I see why!! You rock them!! Congrats on all three!! You wear them all beautifully!!


----------



## carlinha

hehe












animal drive by coming through.  kthxbai.  that is all.


----------



## phiphi

holy crap! that is all i can say. scrapes self off floor.


----------



## jenayb

*Duke* - thanks babe. You are very sweet. 
*M* - This style has been on my reluctant radar for a little while now, but I just wasn't sure if it was too much, KWIM? Now I'm of the firm opinion that it's just enough. 
*C* - Dying over here!!  Those little elephant booties!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> holy crap! that is all i can say. scrapes self off floor.





Hi *phiphi*! Aw thank you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I know this may be because I'm already biased to begin with but I think that photo of you actually wearing the Zebras is perfection. Gorgeous shoes on gorgeous legs! Truly!


----------



## BijouBleu

This!! The actually are sheer perfection right? 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I know this may be because I'm already biased to begin with but *I think that photo of you actually wearing the Zebras is perfection.* Gorgeous shoes on gorgeous legs! Truly!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I know this may be because I'm already biased to begin with but I think that photo of you actually wearing the Zebras is perfection. Gorgeous shoes on gorgeous legs! Truly!





Those pale bird legs?  

Again, thank you. I threw them on the stretcher today and they are absolute perfection. I was so worried about it, but I tried them again when I got home and they are absolute perfection. Literally stunning. I sent a mod pic to Anthony, hehe. I hope you make the decision in the near future...


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> This!! The actually are sheer perfection right?


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*!!!! we are shoe twinz on the miss clichy booties! comfiest shoe everrrr. well bootie eveerrrr!!!

and i love love love the amethyst biancas!    that color!!!!! 

and uhm, those daffs?!?!?! :faints: they look so great on you! amazing!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Those pale bird legs?
> 
> Again, thank you. I threw them on the stretcher today and they are absolute perfection. I was so worried about it, but I tried them again when I got home and they are absolute perfection. Literally stunning. I sent a mod pic to Anthony, hehe. I hope you make the decision in the near future...



I think Anthony will LOVE them  I must admit, your photos are pushing me over the edge... but I can't help but think that if I make the jump, I'm out for the duration of the sale season. And I had SUCH high hopes for the Lady Peeps in red and a few other pairs..! 

(BTW Can you PM me a link to the shoe stretcher you were talking about? I bought one a while back but it was crap and I threw it away and stretching shoes the "old fashioned way" sucks. TIA!!)


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *jenay*!!!! we are shoe twinz on the miss clichy booties! comfiest shoe everrrr. well bootie eveerrrr!!!
> 
> and i love love love the amethyst biancas!    that color!!!!!
> 
> and uhm, those daffs?!?!?! :faints: they look so great on you! amazing!



So when I got the Clichy today in the mail, you were the first thing I thought of, lol! Yay twinz!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think Anthony will LOVE them  I must admit, your photos are pushing me over the edge... but I can't help but think that if I make the jump, I'm out for the duration of the sale season. And I had SUCH high hopes for the Lady Peeps in red and a few other pairs..!
> 
> (BTW Can you PM me a link to the shoe stretcher you were talking about? I bought one a while back but it was crap and I threw it away and stretching shoes the "old fashioned way" sucks. TIA!!)



Hehe, Anthony loves them. I can't repeat what he text back with, but he loves them. Lol. I'll PM you re: the stretcher babe.


----------



## moshi_moshi

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! 

love them all... especially those clichys  and the daffs...congrats!!!

you know if those clichys ever wanna travel to the east coast


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> love them all... especially those clichys  and the daffs...congrats!!!
> 
> you know if those clichys ever wanna travel to the east coast



Thanks honey!

Hmm... We are along the same size....


----------



## mal

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I know this may be because I'm already biased to begin with but I think that photo of you actually wearing the Zebras is perfection. Gorgeous shoes on gorgeous legs! Truly!


So true!!!
Love the Biancas also and the MC  Booties are a fave... congrats


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on all your new lovelies babe, they are all gorgeous. The amethyste bianca are my fav because they are purple  ! You are seriously rocking those daffs, they look fab on you!


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> So true!!!
> Love the Biancas also and the MC  Booties are a fave... congrats



Thank you, that's so sweet of you. I honestly can't wait to see the mod pics of the Pigalles!


----------



## imelda74

Jenay, 
The red Jaws are gorgeous.  Congrats.


----------



## jenayb

imelda74 said:


> Jenay,
> The red Jaws are gorgeous.  Congrats.



Thank you so much for taking the time to look and comment! Fellow Valley resident here!!


----------



## Luv n bags

You have a great collection - love the leopard boots!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> Congrats on all your new lovelies babe, they are all gorgeous. The amethyste bianca are my fav because they are purple  ! You are seriously rocking those daffs, they look fab on you!



*Bling*! Hey sweetie! Where's the baby? Must be any day now! 

Thanks for the kind words! 



tigertrixie said:


> You have a great collection - love the leopard boots!



Aw, thank you so much!!


----------



## NANI1972

I am almost speechless! Ay carambma! Those are some fabulous goodies Jenay.

1. Purple Biancas are gorgy! I love purple and red together so the glimpse of the red sole with the purple is really eye catching!
2. The Clichys are just awsome. 
3. Ohmygaga, the Zebra Daffs are phenomenal!!! 

Congrats! On them all!


----------



## imelda74

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition!
> 
> Ok so when I first saw these, I laughed. I literally laughed a good chuckle, out loud, and shook my head. I seriously couldn't figure out who would want these, what they would wear them with, and why I was supposed to pay $500 for them. I've ignored them for the longest time.
> 
> Well, yesterday I went into Barneys after work to chop it up with my SA and pick up my mascara. He and I joked about this style, but the strangest thing happened. When I got home, all I could think of was this shoe and how I needed to try it on! So I went back today at lunch, and low and behold....
> 
> This style just serves as a reminder that Louboutin is constantly making me question what I will and won't wear. I feel like I am forever stepping outside of my comfort zone, and even some styles that I hate eventually become some of my faves, such as the Panier and Praia. Luckily for me, I didn't miss the boat on these. I'm not sure if anyone else has these, but I actually recommend them, strangely enough!
> 
> *Hola Chica Flat*


 
super cute.  I saw those at Saks as well.


----------



## hazeltt

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! ...


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> I am almost speechless! Ay carambma! Those are some fabulous goodies Jenay.
> 
> 1. Purple Biancas are gorgy! I love purple and red together so the glimpse of the red sole with the purple is really eye catching!
> 2. The Clichys are just awsome.
> 3. Ohmygaga, the Zebra Daffs are phenomenal!!!
> 
> Congrats! On them all!





Thanks babe. I'm hoping and hoping to see your new addition soon, too!  



imelda74 said:


> super cute.  I saw those at Saks as well.



Aren't they just darling in person?


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! ...



Oh hi! Thank you doll!


----------



## imelda74

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe. I'm hoping and hoping to see your new addition soon, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just darling in person?


 
They are.  They might be on my "next" list.


----------



## Dessye

Those Zebra Dafs look incredible on you, just *INCREDIBLE*!!!  Im so incredibly jealous!!!   Why cant I be taller so I can pull off this style?? 

Ahhh, the Miss Clichy leopard bootie --- gorgeous!  I would love to have a Miss Clichy bootie too. 

Well, you already know what I think about the Biancas!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Those Zebra Dafs look incredible on you, just *INCREDIBLE*!!!  Im so incredibly jealous!!!   Why cant I be taller so I can pull off this style??
> 
> Ahhh, the Miss Clichy leopard bootie --- gorgeous!  I would love to have a Miss Clichy bootie too.
> 
> Well, you already know what I think about the Biancas!



Aw thank you hon. I don't think you need to be tall to wear the Daf. I'm only 5'4, respectively.


----------



## grace7

jenaywins said:


>



i love your new daffs!!!! wow! and those miss clichy booties are so cool, i have been on a leopard kick lately and i would kill for those. literally.

i love your collection, it has taken me a few days to go through your thread but it has been fun!   you have so many shoes that are faves of mine and we are twins on quite a few, as well. congrats on your new additions!


----------



## cts900

You, your collection, your updates...all dope.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Aw thank you hon. I don't think you need to be tall to wear the Daf. I'm only 5'4, respectively.


 
Really??? Only 5 foot 4??  No way!  You look much taller than that in your pics --- you must be quite slim then   The reason I dont think I look good in Dafs is that my lower leg is too short and my ankles too thin to pull it off well.  The shoe looks humungous relative to my lower leg...

In case youre wondering if I no longer believe it apostrophes, its because my dang keyboard spontaneously decides it wants to go Spanish on me.


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> *Bling*! Hey sweetie! Where's the baby? *Must be any day now!*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words!


 
God I hope so.....!


----------



## SassySarah

Wow those Zebras!    and we are shoe twins on the Amethyste Biancas! I need to update and take pics of mine.  I'm about 6 pairs behind since posting new pics. Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

grace7 said:


> i love your new daffs!!!! wow! and those miss clichy booties are so cool, i have been on a leopard kick lately and i would kill for those. literally.
> 
> i love your collection, it has taken me a few days to go through your thread but it has been fun!   you have so many shoes that are faves of mine and we are twins on quite a few, as well. congrats on your new additions!



Hi! I'm so glad to see you posting tonight! Still love your avatar!

Thanks for taking the time to go through the thread. I can't believe how long it's gotten!  



cts900 said:


> You, your collection, your updates...all dope.



Babe I don't deserve you!! 



Dessye said:


> Really??? Only 5 foot 4??  No way!  You look much taller than that in your pics --- you must be quite slim then   The reason I dont think I look good in Dafs is that my lower leg is too short and my ankles too thin to pull it off well.  The shoe looks humungous relative to my lower leg...
> 
> In case youre wondering if I no longer believe it apostrophes, its because my dang keyboard spontaneously decides it wants to go Spanish on me.



Hehe, it's true. Ask those who've met me -- IRL, I'm short. Idk about quite slim, but definitely short.  

Honey, you have great legs and the Daf would look amazing on you. True story.  Apostrophes be damned! Lol. 



bling*lover said:


> God I hope so.....!



Aw I know hon.


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Wow those Zebras!    and we are shoe twins on the Amethyste Biancas! I need to update and take pics of mine.  I'm about 6 pairs behind since posting new pics. Congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, it's true. Ask those who've met me -- IRL, I'm short. Idk about quite slim, but definitely short.
> 
> Honey, you have great legs and the Daf would look amazing on you. True story.  Apostrophes be damned! Lol.


 
Aw, thanks for the sweet words, J!   We shall see...everytime I try them on, Im not completely thrilled with the result


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Aw, thanks for the sweet words, J!   We shall see...everytime I try them on, Im not completely thrilled with the result



I wasn't thrilled at first either. This style took a bit to grow on me, but I'm glad I found a pair that works for me. The nice thing about the Daf is that it was introduced in *so* many different materials that there's bound to be something for everyone. I understand that a zebra pony hair 160 isn't for everyone, lol, probably not many actually, but I think it works for me. You will find the Dessye Daf.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Ooh, can't believe I missed it live.  But the result was stunning, nonetheless!  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

mmmoussighi said:


> Ooh, can't believe I missed it live.  But the result was stunning, nonetheless!  Congrats!



Aw, thanks doll! There wasn't much to miss, just me uploading some pics!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I wasn't thrilled at first either. This style took a bit to grow on me, but I'm glad I found a pair that works for me. The nice thing about the Daf is that it was introduced in *so* many different materials that there's bound to be something for everyone. I understand that a zebra pony hair 160 isn't for everyone, lol, probably not many actually, but I think it works for me. You will find the *Dessye Daf*.


----------



## KlassicKouture

ZOMG!!


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> ZOMG!!



*KKKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## PeepToe

Oh.my.god. What fabulous additions Jenay!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Shut the front door!!! Did you really???

OMG i love.  

What happened to the mini ban?!


----------



## imelda74

May I have the link for the shoe stretcher please.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


>


 
*OMG Jenay!!!!*
*I really have no words this time!!*
*Love all the 3 of them...amazing styles!!*
*OMG but the Zebra Daffs those are some hot stuff!!!*
*Woww!!! And on you they look Ultra Amazing!!!*
*Congrats!!!!*



jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition!
> 
> Ok so when I first saw these, I laughed. I literally laughed a good chuckle, out loud, and shook my head. I seriously couldn't figure out who would want these, what they would wear them with, and why I was supposed to pay $500 for them. I've ignored them for the longest time.
> 
> Well, yesterday I went into Barneys after work to chop it up with my SA and pick up my mascara. He and I joked about this style, but the strangest thing happened. When I got home, all I could think of was this shoe and how I needed to try it on! So I went back today at lunch, and low and behold....
> 
> This style just serves as a reminder that Louboutin is constantly making me question what I will and won't wear. I feel like I am forever stepping outside of my comfort zone, and even some styles that I hate eventually become some of my faves, such as the Panier and Praia. Luckily for me, I didn't miss the boat on these. I'm not sure if anyone else has these, but I actually recommend them, strangely enough!
> 
> *Hola Chica Flat*


 
*To be honest, I was looking at these aswell.*
*But I wasn't sure, usually I don't spend that money on flats.*
*I don't think flats look good on me, I'm so short..LOL!!*

*Now seeing them on you *
*Ofcourse they look WOW on you!! *
*Maybe if they go on sale..I will have a think..*
*It's all your fault *



jenaywins said:


> *Black Python Y'Open*


 
*Y'Opens *
*Aren't these special?*

*Every girl IMHO should have a Y'Open in her life!!*

*Congrats Jenay!!!*


----------



## NANI1972

Just cruisin' through to take a looksee at those fab Daffs again! *LE SIGH* they're so dreamy.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BTW love the Hola Chica too! I have alway wanted the Holalita I think they are called?


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Fabulous!! I can't believe I missed it live!! Too much going on! lol

They look glorious on you!!


----------



## erinmiyu

loooove your new babies, *jenay*! the zebra dafs are phenomenal (as is everything else).


----------



## karwood

Miss J'enay, I disappear for three days and you buy three pairs of shoes! You are on a BIG TIME roll! 

Congrats on your Leopard Clichy Booties, Bianca and Daffodile!! Love them all!

EDIT: Another pair! I missed the Hola Chica!I want your job! Seriously, they are very cute!


----------



## natassha68

Beautiful new additions, I just LOVE them all !!!


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash:


 Fantabulous! What is your TTS in CL and what did you get in the bianca?


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay- *congrats on all the gorgeous pairs honey! The Biancas are such a beautiful color, the Zebra Dafs look fabulous on you, but the Leopard Clichys... I have loved these for so so long, they are stunning congrats again!!!!


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Miss J'enay, I disappear for three days and you buy three pairs of shoes! You are on a BIG TIME roll!
> 
> Congrats on your Leopard Clichy Booties, Bianca and Daffodile!! Love them all!
> 
> EDIT: Another pair! I missed the Hola Chica!I want your job! Seriously, they are very cute!



OK, this is nuts! I also missed the Y'Open!! LOL! Congrats on another pair. Definitely an awesome find!


----------



## FashionGoddess

Love them ALL...but the Zebra Daffs are Major!!


----------



## Louboufan

Speechless!


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Oh.my.god. What fabulous additions Jenay!


 
Thank you so much! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Shut the front door!!! Did you really???
> 
> OMG i love.
> 
> What happened to the mini ban?!


 
Oh, hehe! About that ban...!!! 



imelda74 said:


> May I have the link for the shoe stretcher please.


 
They are all sold out of the one I purchased but take a look at Amazon! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> *OMG Jenay!!!!*
> *I really have no words this time!!*
> *Love all the 3 of them...amazing styles!!*
> *OMG but the Zebra Daffs those are some hot stuff!!!*
> *Woww!!! And on you they look Ultra Amazing!!!*
> *Congrats!!!!*
> 
> *To be honest, I was looking at these aswell.*
> *But I wasn't sure, usually I don't spend that money on flats.*
> *I don't think flats look good on me, I'm so short..LOL!!*
> 
> *Now seeing them on you *
> *Ofcourse they look WOW on you!! *
> *Maybe if they go on sale..I will have a think..*
> *It's all your fault *
> 
> *Y'Opens *
> *Aren't these special?*
> 
> *Every girl IMHO should have a Y'Open in her life!!*
> 
> *Congrats Jenay!!!*


 
Thank you so much! Your posts are always so very sweet! 

The Y'Opens are definitely a very special treat. I feel so lucky to have found them. 



NANI1972 said:


> Just cruisin' through to take a looksee at those fab Daffs again! *LE SIGH* they're so dreamy....
> 
> BTW love the Hola Chica too! I have alway wanted the Holalita I think they are called?


 
Lol! *NANS!* I can't wait to see your new addition, too, lady! 

Hmm. The Hola Nina?? If that's the one, it's available via eComm. Just sayin hehe. 



BlondeBarbie said:


> Fabulous!! I can't believe I missed it live!! Too much going on! lol
> 
> They look glorious on you!!


 
Lol! Thank you! 



erinmiyu said:


> loooove your new babies, *jenay*! the zebra dafs are phenomenal (as is everything else).


 
Aw, thank you sweetie. I really appreciate it! 



karwood said:


> Miss J'enay, I disappear for three days and you buy three pairs of shoes! You are on a BIG TIME roll!
> 
> Congrats on your Leopard Clichy Booties, Bianca and Daffodile!! Love them all!
> 
> EDIT: Another pair! I missed the Hola Chica!I want your job! Seriously, they are very cute!


 
Hey *K!* I was wondering where you were for the last few days! 

I know, shoes keep finding me. I really need to take a break, lol. Thank you so much! 



natassha68 said:


> Beautiful new additions, I just LOVE them all !!!


 
Thank you. I'm still in love with your avatar. Those shoes are perfect on you. 



soleilbrun said:


> Fantabulous! What is your TTS in CL and what did you get in the bianca?


 
Thanks honey! My CL TTS is 38.5 and I take my Biancas in a 38, sometimes even a 37.5 in certain materials!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


>


 
Hehe! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jenay- *congrats on all the gorgeous pairs honey! The Biancas are such a beautiful color, the Zebra Dafs look fabulous on you, but the Leopard Clichys... I have loved these for so so long, they are stunning congrats again!!!!


 
Thank you so very much! 



karwood said:


> OK, this is nuts! I also missed the Y'Open!! LOL! Congrats on another pair. Definitely an awesome find!


 
Lol!!! See you have been gone for too long!! 



FashionGoddess said:


> Love them ALL...but the Zebra Daffs are Major!!


 
Thank you. I'm so happy with them, and they definitely came to me via a very sweet lady! 



Louboufan said:


> Speechless!


 
hehe, thank you!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I saw your siggy so knew I had to check your thread for the new update. But WOW! was not expecting 3 pairs. The color of the bianca...


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> I saw your siggy so knew I had to check your thread for the new update. But WOW! was not expecting 3 pairs. The color of the bianca...


 
Lol, I was not expecting three pairs, either.  

Thank you. The colour of the Bianca is absolutely incredible IRL. I can't wait until it cools down again so I can wear them!!


----------



## needloub

Your additions are gorgeous! The color of your Bianca's are TDF, your booties are gorgeous, and I have to admit that that the Daffs are growing on me!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Your additions are gorgeous! The color of your Bianca's are TDF, your booties are gorgeous, and I have to admit that that the Daffs are growing on me!


 
Aw, thank you so much sweetie!

The Dafs are growing on me, too!  I must admit... I thought they were a bit much at first, but I'm a total convert now!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Aw, thank you so much sweetie!
> 
> The Dafs are growing on me, too!  I must admit... I thought they were a bit much at first, but I'm a total convert now!



... judging from that siggy, I'd say they've fully grown  I've said it before and I'll say it again, you look HAAAAAWT in them!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... judging from that siggy, I'd say they've fully grown  I've said it before and I'll say it again, you look HAAAAAWT in them!


----------



## mishybelle

LOL, awesomeness again! Congrats, *J*!! All that pony hair and the amethyst Biancas! Swooon!


----------



## CocoB

Jenay, I want to live in your closet. Amazing collection!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> LOL, awesomeness again! Congrats, *J*!! All that pony hair and the amethyst Biancas! Swooon!


 


CocoB said:


> Jenay, I want to live in your closet. Amazing collection!


 
Hehe thank you ladies.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Unbelievable! No words left anymore. HUGE CONGRATS! I love them all! The Biancas are such a beautiful color and those booties and DAFFs O.M.G. AMAZING. Each pair looks so glamorous on ya hun!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Unbelievable! No words left anymore. HUGE CONGRATS! I love them all! The Biancas are such a beautiful color and those booties and DAFFs O.M.G. AMAZING. Each pair looks so glamorous on ya hun!


 
You are so sweet - thank you dear.


----------



## _Danielle_

OMG I am In  with the Clichys  ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ohhhhh no I need the Daff ...Daff ... Daff's   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you can say what you want the crazy Eagle did a good Job I need some Bianca's !!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Okay, first, I've so wanted the Leopard miss clichy booty's for the longest time too! They are amazing!

Second, those Daf's are not normal. When I first saw this style I hated them but now they are the only shoe I think about! I need me a pair!!!!

Congrats again!


----------



## jenayb

_Danielle_ said:


> OMG I am In  with the Clichys .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh no I need the Daff ...Daff ... Daff's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can say what you want the crazy Eagle did a good Job I need some Bianca's !!


 
 *Dani* you need those Biancas!!!  



iloveredsoles said:


> Okay, first, I've so wanted the Leopard miss clichy booty's for the longest time too! They are amazing!
> 
> Second, those Daf's are not normal. When I first saw this style I hated them but now they are the only shoe I think about! I need me a pair!!!!
> 
> Congrats again!


 
Lol! They are definitely not normal! They are so amazing IRL!! Get someeeee!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Babe I don't deserve you!!



Awww, little mama....I heart you.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Awww, little mama....I heart you.



Honey, believe me when I say the feeling is mutual.


----------



## Cityfashionista

All of your new buys are AMAZING!!!  

I need leopard booties in my life! You have helped me make a decision. 

You saved the best for last! That zebra Daf! OMG  
The Daf is my Make a Wish shoe! My death bed shoe! & that Zebra! How did I not get one of those??

I would sell my mother for those Dafs! :cry: 

FAB-U-LOUS!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> All of your new buys are AMAZING!!!
> 
> I need leopard booties in my life! You have helped me make a decision.
> 
> You saved the best for last! That zebra Daf! OMG
> The Daf is my Make a Wish shoe! My death bed shoe! & that Zebra! How did I not get one of those??
> 
> I would sell my mother for those Dafs!
> 
> FAB-U-LOUS!



Lmao! Girl I just adore you!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Lmao! Girl I just adore you!!



Same her babe! 

Those Dafs!  OMG I hope some sort of Zebra Daf Daffy, LD Daf bootie something comes around again.


I got my Fruttis today!  Thanks again.


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Same her babe!
> 
> Those Dafs!  OMG I hope some sort of Zebra Daf Daffy, LD Daf bootie something comes around again.
> 
> 
> I got my Fruttis today!  Thanks again.





Congratulations on a HG for sure sweet pea!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Congratulations on a HG for sure sweet pea!


----------



## jenayb

So I'm going to say something shocking about this next style: With a gel ball of foot pad, it is comfortable and relatively easy to walk in. There - I said it. 

I thought I had missed the boat on these when Madison sold out, and I came too close to missing out when they hit Vegas. Luckily for me, here they are, in my arms and on my feet...

*Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*


----------



## surlygirl

oh my gosh!!! oh my gosh!!! no, really ... OH MY GOSH!!!

the bianca is prob one of my fav styles, and I am loving the amethyste color!!! so gorgeous.

the miss clichy and the miss clichy bootie in leopard is definitely a style/material that i kick myself weekly for missing out on! seeing your pics will up the kicking to daily for a few weeks!!!

and the zebra daffs!!! i thought they were too much when i first saw them in pictures, but have to say they look amaze-balls on you! AMAZE-BALLS!

what amazing additions ... you have been on quite the roll, chica!!! love it!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## surlygirl




----------



## jenayb

surlygirl said:


> oh my gosh!!! oh my gosh!!! no, really ... OH MY GOSH!!!
> 
> the bianca is prob one of my fav styles, and I am loving the amethyste color!!! so gorgeous.
> 
> the miss clichy and the miss clichy bootie in leopard is definitely a style/material that i kick myself weekly for missing out on! seeing your pics will up the kicking to daily for a few weeks!!!
> 
> and the zebra daffs!!! i thought they were too much when i first saw them in pictures, but have to say they look amaze-balls on you! AMAZE-BALLS!
> 
> what amazing additions ... you have been on quite the roll, chica!!! love it!



Hehehe! Thank you so much! Do we need to be on a Clichy mission for you!? :ninja:


----------



## cts900

Spikes + *jenay* = Fierce.  Your collection is among the most exciting I have ever watched.  Dynamite!


----------



## bling*lover

You are FABULOUS! I love the black/black pigalle spikes and on you they look awesome, congrats hun!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Spikes + *jenay* = Fierce.  Your collection is among the most exciting I have ever watched.  Dynamite!



Hehe, thanks babe. I seriously can't believe that I was so afraid of this style for so long... I really missed out. 

Now, I could have gone a half size smaller but.... Ah well.


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> You are FABULOUS! I love the black/black pigalle spikes and on you they look awesome, congrats hun!



Hiiiiiiiii hon! Thank you!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, thanks babe. I seriously can't believe that I was so afraid of this style for so long... I really missed out.
> 
> Now, *I could have gone a half size smaller but*.... Ah well.



Really?  They look _perfect_.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Really?  They look _perfect_.



I like em SNUG!


----------



## cts900

^^Hahaha...so do I!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## rock_girl

_Damn_ *Jenay*, those are some jaw dropping new additions!  I can&#8217;t keep up with how quickly your collection grows and changes,  I miss a day on tPF (or more recently a week) and I&#8217;m so far behind updates.  Seriously, your collection is fabulous&#8230;_TDF_!  Congrats on the Daffs, Y&#8217;Opens, Biancas, Clichy, Pigalle, and Karung Boulima.  Dear god, the Boulima make my , much like the Luxura.  

P.S. I love the look on Crosby's face next to the Pigalle...Cute!


----------



## BijouBleu

Well hello! I should have known you'd find these somehow, someway! They look ah-mazing on you! Oh, and by the way, about them being more comfy than you imagined.........told ya so . 
Congrats* J*, another home run!


----------



## jenayb

rock_girl said:


> _Damn_ *Jenay*, those are some jaw dropping new additions!  I cant keep up with how quickly your collection grows and changes,  I miss a day on tPF (or more recently a week) and Im so far behind updates.  Seriously, your collection is fabulous_TDF_!  Congrats on the Daffs, YOpens, Biancas, Clichy, Pigalle, and Karung Boulima.  Dear god, the Boulima make my , much like the Luxura.
> 
> P.S. I love the look on Crosby's face next to the Pigalle...Cute!



Well hello! What a treat to see you, doll! 

Thanks for all the kind words. I feel like so many fab shoes have made their way into my life lately! 

Hehe Crosby is like.. Another one? Mum, jesus! LOL!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Well hello! I should have known you'd find these somehow, someway! They look ah-mazing on you! Oh, and by the way, about them being more comfy than you imagined.........told ya so .
> Congrats* J*, another home run!



 It's true. You did tell me so!  

Thank you hon!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


>



 These are edgy yet so beautiful!


----------



## missgiannina

(i have no words) :worthy:


jenaywins said:


>


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> These are edgy yet so beautiful!



Thank you! 



missgiannina said:


> (i have no words) :worthy:


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> So I'm going to say something shocking about this next style: With a gel ball of foot pad, it is comfortable and relatively easy to walk in. There - I said it.
> 
> I thought I had missed the boat on these when Madison sold out, and I came too close to missing out when they hit Vegas. Luckily for me, here they are, in my arms and on my feet...
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*



 Beautiful!

I wasn't a fan of the black on black spikes but I have to say they're growing on me. 

I'm feeling the love for them  & I'm sure in a week or 2 I'll be craving them once they're sold out. :cry:

If that happens I'll live through you. 

ETA: I always really liked them I just wasn't in love but that's changing.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Piggie spikes AND a Crosbone sighting?!?! I can now go to sleep with a smile on my face!


----------



## grace7

jenaywins said:


> So I'm going to say something shocking about this next style: With a gel ball of foot pad, *it is comfortable and relatively easy to walk in.* There - I said it.
> 
> I thought I had missed the boat on these when Madison sold out, and I came too close to missing out when they hit Vegas. Luckily for me, here they are, in my arms and on my feet...
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*



so truly amazing and they are perfection on you!! i love! i need!

glad to hear they are easy for you to walk in, 'cause my lucifer bow 120s are awkward for me still (know its not the same, but similar)! i need more practice.  i'm scared of the 120 pigalle, but there really is nothing like them!  and your dog is just beautiful.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

oh wow! great new additions again!

Love the leopard clichys and how FIERCE are those b/b pigalles?!?!? 

congrats


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the black on black spikes but I have to say they're growing on me.
> 
> I'm feeling the love for them  & I'm sure in a week or 2 I'll be craving them once they're sold out. :cry:
> 
> If that happens I'll live through you.
> 
> ETA: I always really liked them I just wasn't in love but that's changing.



I gotta say, the black/black is totally me! I fell for it from day one!!! 



KlassicKouture said:


> Piggie spikes AND a Crosbone sighting?!?! I can now go to sleep with a smile on my face!



Hehe! Crosbone!  



grace7 said:


> so truly amazing and they are perfection on you!! i love! i need!
> 
> glad to hear they are easy for you to walk in, 'cause my lucifer bow 120s are awkward for me still (know its not the same, but similar)! i need more practice.  i'm scared of the 120 pigalle, but there really is nothing like them!  and your dog is just beautiful.



Aw, thank you honey. I'm glad to see you! The Lucy is totally the same! Just different spike placements! Don't be scared!!!


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oh wow! great new additions again!
> 
> Love the leopard clichys and how FIERCE are those b/b pigalles?!?!?
> 
> congrats



Aw thank you!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oh lawdy lawdy!! Those black on black piggies are fierce!!


----------



## imelda74

OMG Jenay, Those black piggie spikes are TDF


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Oh lawdy lawdy!! Those black on black piggies are fierce!!



Aren't they TDF?!  



imelda74 said:


> OMG Jenay, Those black piggie spikes are TDF



Hehe, thank you. I'm soooo lucky I snagged them!


----------



## carlinha

oh *jenay*, the piggies look perfect on you!!!  congrats on scoring them!  piggies 120 still scare me   i think you're lying about their comfort


----------



## araisin

Holy Schmokes! I just went through the first pages, where you debuted your collection. Wow. And those gold pythons. I die. When I have more time, I will go through the other 120 or so pages in this thread. Amazing. And I read every story of the purchase of each shoe. Loved it.

Can I ask you, are you a 38.5 in every pair of VPs you have? They run the same always? And one more question. You mention that the Bianca nude patent (and those gorgeous taupe suede ones, too) are killers. Are Biancas known to really hurt? I'm thinking about ordering some tomorrow. They actually have my size in the nude patent and I'm thinking I'd better not let them get away. Are they that bad? I don't do well with painful shoes. My VPs are a dream.

Thanks, J'enay!


----------



## NANI1972

Holy mother of Mary!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those Spike Piggies are the shiznit!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG Jenay I really need to try on some Piggies to see if they work on my Flintstone feet. And if I'm able to walk in them. 

Congrats! These are one of my favorite pairs in your collection.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> Holy mother of Mary!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Spike Piggies are the shiznit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Jenay I really need to try on some Piggies to see if they work *on my Flintstone feet*. And if I'm able to walk in them.
> 
> Congrats! These are one of my favorite pairs in your collection.



... J'enay, I'm sorry to take time away from discussing your amazing shoes but this -- it's simply not true! I've seen those gorgeous shoes you have on your avi on you, and a few other pairs, and you've got GREAT legs!


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... J'enay, I'm sorry to take time away from discussing your amazing shoes but this -- it's simply not true! I've seen those gorgeous shoes you have on your avi on you, and a few other pairs, and you've got GREAT legs!


  Aww thanks! That's so sweet of you to say. You just made my day!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Whew!  Another fantastic update!  Looked at all the pics while having my morning cereal.  I guess you can say cereal + pics of your updates = breakfast of champions!    Thanks for the eye candy and congrats on graduating to Pigalle 120s!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> oh *jenay*, the piggies look perfect on you!!! congrats on scoring them! piggies 120 still scare me  i think you're lying about their comfort


 
I think I'm lying, too!  

No but really... I swear by gel ball of foot pads. They have literally made my Maggie 160s feel amazing, which I thought could never happen, and even made these new Pigalles feel wonderful! I was terrified of this style, too, but I decided.. You know what, if I miss the boat on these, I'm really going to regret it. I have been secretly lusting after this style since it was posted by *karwood*, I believe it was. The fact that it came out far earlier than expected just leads me to believe that it was meant to be! I can justify anything, lol! 

Anyways, thank you and I think that these would look amazing on you. Just saying.  



araisin said:


> Holy Schmokes! I just went through the first pages, where you debuted your collection. Wow. And those gold pythons. I die. When I have more time, I will go through the other 120 or so pages in this thread. Amazing. And I read every story of the purchase of each shoe. Loved it.
> 
> Can I ask you, are you a 38.5 in every pair of VPs you have? They run the same always? And one more question. You mention that the Bianca nude patent (and those gorgeous taupe suede ones, too) are killers. Are Biancas known to really hurt? I'm thinking about ordering some tomorrow. They actually have my size in the nude patent and I'm thinking I'd better not let them get away. Are they that bad? I don't do well with painful shoes. My VPs are a dream.
> 
> Thanks, J'enay!


 
Thanks for the kind words! Well, here is the thing. Many of the styles you see at the beginning of this thread have gone on to other homes. It took me a while to figure out my sizing, as embarrassed as I am to say. I now know that I am a definite 38 in VPs, as I prefer my shoes snug. When I was first getting used to Louboutins, I felt that the snug fit meant they were too tight - I was wrong. Thus, many of my original pairs were purchased too large and have since been sold. VPs to vary - there are old VPs and new VPs depending on the season... It's definitely worth researching because it will save you a ton of hassle and heartache when you're searching for your size.

As far as the Biancas are concerned, that is actually my favourite style besides the Maggie because I finally found my size. The nude patent Biancas have gone on to a new home, as they were a 38.5. They were killers and were very uncomfortable because they did not fit me. I now know that I take a 38 in Bianca - a half size down from my CL TTS. That being said, if you are not used to that particular style, they can be extremely awkward to walk in and uncomfortable - especially the patent, which is not forgiving. Perhaps try a nude patent VP. 



NANI1972 said:


> Holy mother of Mary!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Spike Piggies are the shiznit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Jenay I really need to try on some Piggies to see if they work on my Flintstone feet. And if I'm able to walk in them.
> 
> Congrats! These are one of my favorite pairs in your collection.


 
LOL!!! Thanks babe! You definitely need to try some on your BEAUTIFUL feet! I swear they aren't as bad as people think. They're not exactly UGGS but....


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Whew! Another fantastic update! Looked at all the pics while having my morning cereal. I guess you can say cereal + pics of your updates = breakfast of champions!  Thanks for the eye candy and congrats on graduating to Pigalle 120s!


 
Oh hi! 

Aw, thank you so much!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>


----------



## araisin

Can someone tell me what page the spiked pigalles are on in this thread? I'm not being lazy, I swear. I actually stayed up too late last night trying to find them. But I have 2 small children and they don't give a crap about mommy's shoe surfing. I want to see the spiked pigalles!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


>


 
^^ Here they are in all their glory, just click on the links! From Jenay's secretary lol!


----------



## l.a_girl19

araisin said:


> Can someone tell me what page the spiked pigalles are on in this thread? I'm not being lazy, I swear. I actually stayed up too late last night trying to find them. But I have 2 small children and they don't give a crap about mommy's shoe surfing. I want to see the spiked pigalles!!!!


 
Page 129


----------



## araisin

Black on black spiked pigalles: Oh. My. Gawd.

They are so sexy and cool and glorious. Wow.


----------



## *MJ*

LOOOVE the spikey Pigalles!!!! And look at those sexy legs!! Love the black on black!!! Another amazing find!!! Congrats Dollface!!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


>



Hehe! 



bling*lover said:


> ^^ Here they are in all their glory, just click on the links! From Jenay's secretary lol!



Lol!!! *Bling* where's that baby! 



araisin said:


> Black on black spiked pigalles: Oh. My. Gawd.
> 
> They are so sexy and cool and glorious. Wow.



Aw, thank you so much!! 



*MJ* said:


> LOOOVE the spikey Pigalles!!!! And look at those sexy legs!! Love the black on black!!! Another amazing find!!! Congrats Dollface!!!



Love ya babe! 



*Black Suede Altadame*

Woohoo!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! *Bling* where's that baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ya babe!
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Suede Altadame*
> 
> Woohoo!



Beautiful! Such a classic shoe!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! *Bling* where's that baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ya babe!
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Suede Altadame*
> 
> Woohoo!


 
Love the suede ADs! It looks so luxe!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks, ladies! I saw them pop up on Bonz for a steal and thought... I don't see those around very often, and they're so classic and versatile - mine mine mine!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Woot woot!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## Dessye

I love your black suede ADs!!!!   Gorgeous on you!! I just love black suede shoes...


----------



## jenayb

^ thank you!


----------



## jeshika

love the black suede ADs on you *jenay*!!!!  what a great addition!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

...I sincerely love your taste & shoe closet


----------



## BijouBleu

Aaaah, I love the black suede AD's, I love black suede anything . Nice score!


----------



## medicbean

I want to play dress up in your closet!!
The ADs are so classic and so luxurious looking!

..but seriously, can I play dress up one time??


----------



## medicbean

Oh also, do you use a particular brand of ball of pad? My magos should be comin in on friday and I'm sure I'll need them


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!! *Bling* where's that baby!
> *Black Suede Altadame*
> 
> Woohoo!


 
Hey babe, he is here finally, happily sleeping at the moment thankfully! Congrats on you new AD's they look fab on you (as most things do)!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! *Bling* where's that baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ya babe!
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Suede Altadame*
> 
> Woohoo!


 
Oh my god Jenay! You have such good taste! These are so elegant! Where did u get them?


----------



## cts900

They are perfect.  Perfect.


----------



## karwood

Your reveal thread moves faster than the http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/post-pics-your-latest-cl-purchases-here-653734.html thread!  

Congrats on your two newest! Those spiked Piggies are fabulous and the black suede AD are very lovely!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...I sincerely love your taste & shoe closet


 
Aw, shucks. Thanks hon. 



BijouBleu said:


> Aaaah, I love the black suede AD's, I love black suede anything . Nice score!


 
Thank you!! Under $400, too! Hehe! 



medicbean said:


> I want to play dress up in your closet!!
> The ADs are so classic and so luxurious looking!
> 
> ..but seriously, can I play dress up one time??


 
Lol, come on over! 



medicbean said:


> Oh also, do you use a particular brand of ball of pad? My magos should be comin in on friday and I'm sure I'll need them


 
Yes absolutely. I swear by Spenco!

http://www.amazon.com/Spenco-Gel-Ball-Of-Foot/dp/B000P188I0



bling*lover said:


> Hey babe, he is here finally, happily sleeping at the moment thankfully! Congrats on you new AD's they look fab on you (as most things do)!


 
OMG forget my ADs - congrats on your boy!! Yay!! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh my god Jenay! You have such good taste! These are so elegant! Where did u get them?


 
Hehe thanks babe! I actually scored them from a very lovely international seller on Bonanza.



cts900 said:


> They are perfect. Perfect.


 
_You_ are perfect! 



karwood said:


> Your reveal thread moves faster than the http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ics-your-latest-cl-purchases-here-653734.html thread!
> 
> Congrats on your two newest! Those spiked Piggies are fabulous and the black suede AD are very lovely!


 
Lol, I know right? DBF is like... WTF is wrong with you? Heh! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## NANI1972

Love the ADs Jenay! My fav CL style!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks babe!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

So when can you pencil in a visit from me so I can play in your shoooooooez?!


----------



## jenayb

*KKKKKKKKKKKKKK *


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> *Black Suede Altadame*
> 
> Woohoo!


 
yay congrats shoe twin! I love mine and wear them so much, enjoy them!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> yay congrats shoe twin! I love mine and wear them so much, enjoy them!


 
Shoe twin!? 

Yay!!


----------



## needloub

Gorgeous AD's!!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Gorgeous AD's!!



Nice to see you! Thanks hon!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> OMG forget my ADs - congrats on your boy!! Yay!!


 
Thankyou


----------



## clothingguru

LOVE the spiked piggies!!! The black on black looks awesome! And they are amazing on you! COngrats girl!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks love!


----------



## aoqtpi

Congrats on the ADs!


----------



## Clooky001

These are stunning congrats! . Your thread grows daily, can't keep up 




jenaywins said:


> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! *Bling* where's that baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ya babe!
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Suede Altadame*
> 
> Woohoo!


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> These are stunning congrats! . Your thread grows daily, can't keep up



Hehe, thank you!


----------



## chacci1

YOU ROCK LADY!!!!  Totally, totally love those AD's!!!  So practical, yet, so stunning!  They look gorg. on you!  Congrats. for finding them!!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Congrats on the ADs!



Thank you so much! 



chacci1 said:


> YOU ROCK LADY!!!!  Totally, totally love those AD's!!!  So practical, yet, so stunning!  They look gorg. on you!  Congrats. for finding them!!



Hehe! Thank you!! I don't see them often and they seem like something I could just throw on and go... I love them!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Jenay I just went through every page of your collection to count your shoes 

You have either 54 or 66 pairs of CLs.  always wanted to know how many you have haha  shoe queen :worthy:


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Jenay I just went through every page of your collection to count your shoes
> 
> You have either 54 or 66 pairs of CLs.  always wanted to know how many you have haha  shoe queen :worthy:



Lol! You are so sweet. 

I think right now, after weeding out some pairs that I don't wear, I'm somewhere around the 60 mark.


----------



## *MJ*

LOVE the black Suede AD's!!! What a great classic to add to your collection!! They look fab on you too!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> Lol! You are so sweet.
> 
> I think right now, after weeding out some pairs that I don't wear, I'm somewhere around the 60 mark.


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> LOVE the black Suede AD's!!! What a great classic to add to your collection!! They look fab on you too!!!



Heyyyyyyy girrrrrrrrrrl..  



KlassicKouture said:


>



Lol! It seems to happen so quickly!


----------



## jenayb

Black Nappa Daffodil 160


----------



## jenayb




----------



## misselizabeth22

and the fabulousness keeps coming! Love it!!

Um, so I expect to see you in C's carryon this weekend,


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> and the fabulousness keeps coming! Love it!!
> 
> Um, so I expect to see you in C's carryon this weekend,



Thanks babe. 

Yeah, don't I wish? She's probably filled the whole thing with shoez by now.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I still vote that you can be "sick" and stow you away. Plus MK has stuff on sale.


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> I still vote that you can be "sick" and stow you away. Plus MK has stuff on sale.



 

I ain't that skinny babe.


----------



## misselizabeth22

:giggles:


----------



## LavenderIce

You are rockin' those Daffs *J*!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


>


 
These are so so beautiful on you *jenay*!!!
Gorgeous!!!
Now I want a pair...


----------



## laleeza

OMG! your collection is just TO DIE FOR!! all gorgeous! and love all the spikes!!


----------



## NANI1972

Jenay the Daffs look AH-mazing on you!!! I can't imagine wearing six inch heels!


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*, it's official. you make every single freaking pair of shoes look great! the daffs look soooooooo great on you!   i tried them on and felt like i was wearing clown shoes... but they are PERFECT on you!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> You are rockin' those Daffs *J*!



*M*! 

I'm so happy whenever I see you randomly pop up! 

Thank you for the kind words hon!! 



stilly said:


> These are so so beautiful on you *jenay*!!!
> Gorgeous!!!
> Now I want a pair...



Thank you!! You should get a pair - they are unbelievably comfy!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Jenay*, you look gorgeous as always! Love the dafs.


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> OMG! your collection is just TO DIE FOR!! all gorgeous! and love all the spikes!!



You are too sweet, thank you babe!

I love spikes, too! So little background and useless story, hehe... My daddy was the original punk rocker. Hung out with The Clash back in the day, spent his time in London at underground nightclubs, etc. Well, enter me. He taught me everything I know about punk rock, etc etc, and I've always had a bit of an "edge" to my style and taste. Anyhoo, all of my spiked shoes are my daddy's favourite, and when I wear them, I think of him so they are incredibly special to me. Anyhow, sorry for the long winded reply, lol, I get carried away sometimes. 

Thank you again! 



NANI1972 said:


> Jenay the Daffs look AH-mazing on you!!! I can't imagine wearing six inch heels!



Oh girl, come on now. It wasn't that long ago that I couldn't fathom 4" heels, let alone 6.3"!!!!  

These would look pretty hot on you. Not gonna lie. 



jeshika said:


> *jenay*, it's official. you make every single freaking pair of shoes look great! the daffs look soooooooo great on you!   i tried them on and felt like i was wearing clown shoes... but they are PERFECT on you!



Hehe, oh please girl!  

I'll bet these looked amazeballs on you!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> *Jenay*, you look gorgeous as always! Love the dafs.



Aw, you sweet little thing. Thank you so much.


----------



## laleeza

that is the most awesome story ever!! I was a bit of a punker in the 80's so guess that's why I'm drawn to them too!  they look great on you!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> that is the most awesome story ever!! I was a bit of a punker in the 80's so guess that's why I'm drawn to them too!  they look great on you!



Oh wow! We are like kindred spirits!


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> *M*!
> 
> I'm so happy whenever I see you randomly pop up!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words hon!!
> 
> Thank you!! You should get a pair - they are unbelievably comfy!



Try keeping me away from your thread.  Ain't gonna happen.  You're very welcome for the compliment.  What I say is true, the Daffs are HOT on you!  I look ridiculous in them.  You sound like Mojgan.  Every time I talk to her she PIMPS the Daffs.


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Try keeping me away from your thread.  Ain't gonna happen.  You're very welcome for the compliment.  What I say is true, the Daffs are HOT on you!  I look ridiculous in them.  You sound like Mojgan.  Every time I talk to her she PIMPS the Daffs.



Hehe!  Thank you again!

Lol!! OMG you are right - I do sound like her! Back when I wasn't sold on them, she would email me all the time about the Dafs... She loves her some Daf!  

(PS - you do not look ridic in them so I better see you reveal a pair soon. )


----------



## missgiannina

they look fabulous on you! where did you find these beauties?


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> they look fabulous on you! where did you find these beauties?



Aw thanks hon!

I'd love to say where I got them, but I do NOT want to advertise for the store, as this pair (albeit beautiful) is damaged and this was not disclosed to me. The store manager was incredibly rude and ended up hanging up on me so... I refuse to give them free publicity. 

I'm sure that was exactly the answer you were expecting, right? Lol. If you want, I'll PM  you hon!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Well damn, woman!! Those are ridiculously fab on you.


----------



## FashionGoddess

The Daffs looks so cute on you...Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> Well damn, woman!! Those are ridiculously fab on you.



Lol! Thank you sweet heart. 

FYI, I'm using and loving my bird pen all the time!!  



FashionGoddess said:


> The Daffs looks so cute on you...Congrats!



Thank you so very much! I had to warm up to these but once I did... Woza!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Aw thanks hon!
> 
> I'd love to say where I got them, but I do NOT want to advertise for the store, as this pair (albeit beautiful) is damaged and this was not disclosed to me. The store manager was incredibly rude and ended up hanging up on me so... I refuse to give them free publicity.
> 
> I'm sure that was exactly the answer you were expecting, right? Lol. If you want, I'll PM  you hon!



Customer service suck these days, i just got a pair from saks that was extremly damaged and they refuse to refund me the shipping cost ,she told me they dont refund shipping even if it was their fault,i know its just a little bit of money but to me its the principle, its like i paid them to send a damaged pair


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> Customer service suck these days, i just got a pair from saks that was extremly damaged and they refuse to refund me the shipping cost ,she told me they dont refund shipping even if it was their fault,i know its just a little bit of money but to me its the principle, its like i paid them to send a damaged pair



What? Why? I don't get it. They would not refund shipping? That is a drop in the bucket to Saks and would have kept you as a happy customer, no? 

I'm sorry hon...


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Thank you sweet heart.
> 
> FYI, I'm using and loving my bird pen all the time!!



I'm so happy to hear that!! 

SN: I just started singing, "Surfin' Bird"


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> I'm so happy to hear that!!
> 
> SN: I just started singing, "Surfin' Bird"





So, quick funny.........

There is a bird that lives at our house. Not in our house, but in our yard.

Every morning, while we are getting ready in the master bath which has a glass door to the pool outside, we see this bird. This bird flies over and lands on the little floating chlorine container and surfs around the pool for about 10 minutes, then flies away. I swear. I've never seen anything like it.

Anyhow, DBF and I call him our little surfin' bird. 






(Please pardon the dirty pool. We had recently had a wind storm!)


----------



## KlassicKouture

OMG, that (and your reveal) made my night!! 

:lolots:

It's a real life surfin' bird!!! I love it...


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> OMG, that (and your reveal) made my night!!
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> It's a real life surfin' bird!!! I love it...



Isn't he something else?

DBF sent me that picture when I was staying with my parents about a month ago with the caption:

"HE'S BACK."


----------



## needloub

Congrats on the Daff's! You are rockin' this style!


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> Isn't he something else?
> 
> DBF sent me that picture when I was staying with my parents about a month ago with the caption:
> 
> "HE'S BACK."



Too funny!!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Congrats on the Daff's! You are rockin' this style!



Aw, thank you so much! 



KlassicKouture said:


> Too funny!!


----------



## Faraasha

They look so beautiful on you!!...


----------



## karwood

Those Daffs look fab on you! Although I am sorry to read that you did not have a-not-so pleasant customer service experience with CocoPari.


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> They look so beautiful on you!!...



Aw thank you honey!! 



karwood said:


> Those Daffs look fab on you! Although I am sorry to read that you did not have a-not-so pleasant customer service experience with CocoPari.



Thank you. Honestly... Yeah, the CS experience was less than what I expected and the shoes were damaged but.. I still feel lucky to have them.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Another pair of gorgeous Daffs babe! I'm glad you made the jump to the ridiculously high-heeled dark side - they are gorgeous on you!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Another pair of gorgeous Daffs babe! I'm glad you made the jump to the ridiculously high-heeled dark side - they are gorgeous on you!





I am glad too! Thank you honey!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I am glad too! Thank you honey!



You have nothing to thank me for - it's absolutely true. You look like a million bucks in those babies! 

I've been meaning to ask: is the 38.5 working out for you? I've been trying to figure out what to stuff the beige ones with as they're 39s and putting in a gel footpad just makes my toes scream in agony. What do you pros do if the shoe is closed toe and a bit big?


----------



## carlinha

congrats on the daffs *jenay*!!!!  i love this pair so much!  what is the damage you are speaking about, i can't see it.  did they give you a discount at least???


----------



## BijouBleu

Aaaah, another one sails out of the park. The daffs were made for your feet! I'm sorry the CS experience was less than stellar but you make those shoes a .


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You have nothing to thank me for - it's absolutely true. You look like a million bucks in those babies!
> 
> I've been meaning to ask: is the 38.5 working out for you? I've been trying to figure out what to stuff the beige ones with as they're 39s and putting in a gel footpad just makes my toes scream in agony. What do you pros do if the shoe is closed toe and a bit big?



Aw thanks hon. I appreciate it. This is certainly a bold style!

Humm. Which ball of foot pads have you tried? IMO there's a huge difference among materials and brands. 

I recommend a great heel grip, but if you really want a custom great fit for a shoe that's a bit too big, take them to your cobbler and have a fullinsole inserted under the insole lining of the shoe. It works. Well.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

misselizabeth22 said:


> and the fabulousness keeps coming! Love it!!
> 
> Um, so I expect to see you in C's carryon this weekend,





jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe.
> 
> Yeah, don't I wish? She's probably filled the whole thing with shoez by now.






i love how i can always come by here to see y'all talkin about me 


just packed my suitcase...  and now i'm getting ready to pack my carry-on.  there is definitely some room for your piggies, you know, all black errrthang...  and i suppose i could squeeze you and your lovely new black daffs in as well


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> congrats on the daffs *jenay*!!!! i love this pair so much! what is the damage you are speaking about, i can't see it. did they give you a discount at least???


 
Hey, thanks lady! 

No... Nothing. The most I got out of them was a big CLICK in my ear when they hung up, but I'm going to try to pursue the owner still. 

Anyways, the good news is that the shoes are beautiful and we are shoe twinz on another pair.  



BijouBleu said:


> Aaaah, another one sails out of the park. The daffs were made for your feet! I'm sorry the CS experience was less than stellar but you make those shoes a .


 
Hehe thank you love!



melialuvs2shop said:


> i love how i can always come by here to see y'all talkin about me
> 
> 
> just packed my suitcase... and now i'm getting ready to pack my carry-on. there is definitely some room for your piggies, you know, all black errrthang... and i suppose i could squeeze you and your lovely new black daffs in as well


 
Hmm... Coincidence or fate that we are the exact same size...?


----------



## cts900

The daff +* jenay *= too damn hot :girlwhack:

I can't take it!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> The daff +* jenay *= too damn hot :girlwhack:
> 
> I can't take it!


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

wow congrats! the more i see this style, the more i think i love it


----------



## jenayb

Im Shoe-ish said:


> wow congrats! the more i see this style, the more i think i love it


 
Thanks so much! 

Yes... It is definitely one of those styles that takes a bit of time to grow on you.


----------



## Dessye

I'm jelly!!! They look absolutely stunning on you!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


>



 These are so lovely on you! Congrats! This is the other black shoe I aspire to own as well!  (again for good measure ... cuz I am kinda drooling on my keyboard)


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I'm jelly!!! They look absolutely stunning on you!!!


 
Hehe, thanks babe! 



KarenBorter said:


> These are so lovely on you! Congrats! This is the other black shoe I aspire to own as well!  (again for good measure ... cuz I am kinda drooling on my keyboard)


 
Lol! Love them, right?


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


>



Wow Jenay those look great on you!


----------



## inspiredgem

I love the Daff's - congrats!

I also love your little surfin' bird


----------



## jenayb

inspiredgem said:


> I love the Daff's - congrats!
> 
> I also love your little surfin' bird



Thanks babe!

Omg hehe! Isn't surfin bird the best?!


----------



## r6girl2005

Yay more Dafs!! They look awesome!


----------



## icecreamom

Jenay sweety! love those daffs on you! so sexy!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


>



J you are ROCKING those Daffs!


----------



## hazeltt

Love the black Daffs on you!! And that surfin' bird is too funny!


----------



## Jönathan

*jenay,* Congrats on your newest pair of Black Nappa Dafs! They look gorgeous on you!! I can't wait to see them in the outfit thread!


----------



## l.a_girl19

WOW!!!! Daffs are hott!!!!


----------



## natassha68

deLISH!!!!!!!, but Im partial , very sexy on you, thanks for sharing your lovely collection !!! 
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## LVoepink

congrats on the daffs!! they look great on you


----------



## jenayb

r6girl2005 said:


> Yay more Dafs!! They look awesome!


 
Aw, thank you so much - you are so sweet! 



icecreamom said:


> Jenay sweety! love those daffs on you! so sexy!


 
Hi honey! I'm so glad to see you back around. I've missed you posting!! 



FlipDiver said:


> J you are ROCKING those Daffs!


 
Thanks babe!! BTW I meant to comment in the outfit thread, but DANG GINA you are looking hot in that HL!!  



hazeltt said:


> Love the black Daffs on you!! And that surfin' bird is too funny!


 
Hehe, the surfin bird!! He was out there again this morning. He is too cute! 




			
				Jönathan;18924108 said:
			
		

> *jenay,* Congrats on your newest pair of Black Nappa Dafs! They look gorgeous on you!! I can't wait to see them in the outfit thread!


 
Oh hi love! Thank you! I can't wait to wear them, even though it may not be until the fall hehe! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW!!!! Daffs are hott!!!!


 
Thank you sweet pea! And congrats again on the BS Balota!  



natassha68 said:


> deLISH!!!!!!!, but Im partial , very sexy on you, thanks for sharing your lovely collection !!!


[/QUOTE]

Ok so I totally thought of you when I got these! Super honored to be shoe twins with you... Your collection is out of this world! 



LVoepink said:


> congrats on the daffs!! they look great on you


 
Aw thank you so much!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hot dayum!   Your DBF is a lucky man!  Look at those legs!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Hot dayum!  Your DBF is a lucky man! Look at those legs!


 


Hiiiiiii *Duuuuuuuuuke*!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


>



Congrats *jenay*, other Dafaddict!! LOL


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats *jenay*, other Dafaddict!! LOL


 
Lol!! Thank you!! 

I know, right? It's like it starts with one pair.......................


----------



## BattyBugs

You've been busy, Jenay. The Daffs suit you.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> You've been busy, Jenay. The Daffs suit you.


 
Hi *Little Bat*! 

Thanks babe!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

love the new additions... i want a new cabinet shot!!!


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> love the new additions... i want a new cabinet shot!!!


 


I have a couple pairs to add and I'll take a new one. I've sold off a ton of shoes so an updated cabinet shot is definitely in order. It feels so nice to thin out the collection down to pairs I only truly love and wear!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> I have a couple pairs to add and I'll take a new one. I've sold off a ton of shoes so an updated cabinet shot is definitely in order. It feels so nice to thin out the collection down to pairs I only truly love and wear!


 
i noticed  i've drooled over quite a few pairs...but i really just need to buy what i know i will wear, i think i'm strictly a 140mm and below.  can't wait to see it!! i'll be waiting


----------



## Cityfashionista

I'm a daf loving fool & they look fabulous on you! I can't believe I used to hate this style. Isn't she wonderful?


----------



## phiphi

daaaaaammmmnnn *jenay* - you have been busy!! love them all! the ADs are great classics! congrats dear!


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> i noticed  i've drooled over quite a few pairs...but i really just need to buy what i know i will wear, i think i'm strictly a 140mm and below. can't wait to see it!! i'll be waiting


 
Hehe, aw. Thank you again babe! 



Cityfashionista said:


> I'm a daf loving fool & they look fabulous on you! I can't believe I used to hate this style. Isn't she wonderful?


 
Thanks hon!! I know, I was not a huge fan of the Daf at first, either, but now... Wow! Can't get enough! 



phiphi said:


> daaaaaammmmnnn *jenay* - you have been busy!! love them all! the ADs are great classics! congrats dear!


 
Lol! I know, right? Thanks for the kind words... You are so sweet, always!!!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

OMG what a collection


----------



## jenayb

BagAddict4Ever said:


> OMG what a collection


 
 Oh shucks...


----------



## xsunnyd

Your dafs fit you so perfectly! what size would be ideal for an 8!?


----------



## jenayb

xsunnyd said:


> your dafs fit you so perfectly! What size would be ideal for an 8!?



38


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> I have a couple pairs to add and I'll take a new one. I've sold off a ton of shoes so an updated cabinet shot is definitely in order. It feels so nice to thin out the collection down to pairs I only truly love and wear!





moshi_moshi said:


> love the new additions... i want a new cabinet shot!!!



I agree, I wish I could keep all my shoes but it makes sense to get rid of the ones you never wear, right?  I'm currently editing my shoe closet as well...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i missed the ADs! I love them! congrats on the new ones J!!!


----------



## imelda74

jenaywins said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Yes... It is definitely one of those styles that takes a bit of time to grow on you.


 
yes they do.  But you rock them so hard, i am definitely appreciating more and more.  I have never disliked them, I just thought, they are not for me.  I may be changing my mind.


----------



## Miss T.

Wow, seeing your latest additions made me skip a heartbeat!
Congrats on fabulous and rare finds, you wear them all (and the Dafs in particular) so well!


----------



## kvjohns614

imelda74 said:


> yes they do. But you rock them so hard, i am definitely appreciating more and more. I have never disliked them, I just thought, they are not for me. I may be changing my mind.


 
I thought the exact same thing, and then I tried them on and it was love! Now I own 2 pairs and would probably have more if I weren't on a ban! 

Jenay - you are making me lust after the zebra ones!


----------



## jenayb

Hooray UPS man! 

I'll have a few goodies to share later on this evening, whoop whoop!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Lemme see


----------



## inspiredgem

jenaywins said:


> Hooray UPS man!
> 
> I'll have a few goodies to share later on this evening, whoop whoop!



I can't wait!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## Cityfashionista




----------



## jeshika

i cannot wait, *jenay*!!!!! will crosby be part of the reveal? you know i think he is such a CUTIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


>


 
You are adorable and I lurrve you.  



jeshika said:


> i cannot wait, *jenay*!!!!! will crosby be part of the reveal? you know i think he is such a CUTIE!!!!!!!!


 
Oh but of course!! What would a few new pairs be without some Crosbone action!?


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> You are adorable and I lurrve you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but of course!! What would a few new pairs be without some Crosbone action!?




Right back at ya!  I can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## medicbean

Omg a reveal, i want to see!!


----------



## medicbean

its not the leopard bibi..but what then?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Is it perhaps your SO???


----------



## KlassicKouture

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

Happy, happy! Joy, joy!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I'll be waiting lol


----------



## jenayb

kvjohns614 said:


> I thought the exact same thing, and then I tried them on and it was love! Now I own 2 pairs and would probably have more if I weren't on a ban!
> 
> Jenay - you are making me lust after the zebra ones!


 
Oh how did I miss your comment babe!? 

Thank you, you are always so sweet. 

I love the Daf sooo much now. Those new chartreuse Dafs are killin it!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Oh how did I miss your comment babe!?
> 
> Thank you, you are always so sweet.
> 
> I love the Daf sooo much now. *Those new chartreuse Dafs are killin it!*



I know! That's the sunshine Daf Buy them so I can see them modeled

No more Dafs for me for a little while. I just keep buying them.


----------



## jenayb

medicbean said:


> Omg a reveal, i want to see!!


 


medicbean said:


> its not the leopard bibi..but what then?


 
Hehe! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Is it perhaps your SO???


 
Nope, good guess though, hehe. 



KlassicKouture said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!
> 
> Happy, happy! Joy, joy!


 
Lol! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> I'll be waiting lol


 
Too cute!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> I know! That's the sunshine Daf Buy them so I can see them modeled
> 
> No more Dafs for me for a little while. I just keep buying them.


 
I know. I'm definitely on a Daf Ban!!! I would LOVE to buy the Chartreuse!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> I know. I'm definitely on a Daf Ban!!! I would LOVE to buy the Chartreuse!!


Me too.   

Someone else said the just bought the  Daf! We can  on hers!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Me too.
> 
> Someone else said the just bought the  Daf! We can  on hers!


 
Who!? I'm totally jealous!


----------



## hazeltt

Can't wait!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Who!? I'm totally jealous!



*Nalexis2121* just posted that she bought one & *Clooky *just bought the Daffy in that color.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Hooray UPS man!
> 
> I'll have a few goodies to share later on this evening, whoop whoop!





:snack:


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> *Nalexis2121* just posted that she bought one & *Clooky *just bought the Daffy in that color.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


>



 I'm here for you and feel your pain! 

Just think though you have the fabulous Zebra Daf, black Daf & maybe another one in the works?


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm here for you and feel your pain!
> 
> Just think though you have the fabulous Zebra Daf, black Daf & maybe another one in the works?


 
Hehehehehe


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Hehehehehe



 You know I can't wait!  I'm a Daf devotee!


----------



## aoqtpi

Ohh, I can't wait to see!
PS Crosby is ADORABLE in your avi! Such an inquisitive look!


----------



## jenayb

^^ That is Crosby's reaction to me saying, "Treats!?" 

Ok I'm here having uploaded a few photos!!  I am so excited to share!


----------



## jenayb

First up, a pair that I've been debating for literally months. I have friends that are probably sick to death of me talking about this style. I debated for a long time because this particular shoe isn't about the style so much as the material. This specific material is available in multiple styles, but I just couldn't grasp which one was right for *me.* I thought I had the answer, but I was honestly terrified of this style at first. Well, having taken the plunge I now realize that this style is nothing to be afraid of. I think people get all worked up over the no-platform aspect...... This ain't so bad. And honestly, I think it's so very special and delicate......

Batik Python Pigalle 120







Look at how beautiful and symmetrical the toe boxes are!!!


----------



## jenayb

I'm trying out my new self-timed iPhone photo app! Neat!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> First up, a pair that I've been debating for literally months. I have friends that are probably sick to death of me talking about this style. I debated for a long time because this particular shoe isn't about the style so much as the material. This specific material is available in multiple styles, but I just couldn't grasp which one was right for *me.* I thought I had the answer, but I was honestly terrified of this style at first. Well, having taken the plunge I now realize that this style is nothing to be afraid of. I think people get all worked up over the no-platform aspect...... This ain't so bad. And honestly, I think it's so very special and delicate......
> 
> Batik Python Pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how beautiful and symmetrical the toe boxes are!!!



I love the toes!!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> I'm trying out my new self-timed iPhone photo app! Neat!



Beautiful mod shots as usual J!  And I didn't know the iPhone cam has a self-timer! I need to go check that out...


----------



## jenayb

Treats!! Oh please, oh please - treats!!!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> I'm trying out my new self-timed iPhone photo app! Neat!


 
I LOVE these *jenay*!!! 
They look fantastic on you!!!
Great pics!!!


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Beautiful mod shots as usual J!  And I didn't know the iPhone cam has a self-timer! I need to go check that out...



Thanks hon!! 

It doesn't come with a timer, but I bought an app for it called Camera Timer (clever, no? ) that seems to work really well!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> I LOVE these *jenay*!!!
> They look fantastic on you!!!
> Great pics!!!



Thank you hon. I highly recommend a pair for yourself!


----------



## mal

wow- they are truly beautiful, works of art! Congrats


----------



## mal

DH loves the snout too


----------



## jenayb

Next, ummm ok so.... I kinda became obsessed with this style...? I don't know what happened! I guess one day I woke up and was like, ZOMGYESPLEASEWOOHOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So per usual, I missed the boat. Yawn. Nothing new here, nothing to see here folks... Of course, it was impossible to find this particular pair. It haunted my dreams. It was awful. I emailed and sent texts to every SA I knew - nada. Boo. Then one day while I was at the mall, I got an email on my iPhone from my SA at Nordstrom.

If there's anything I've learned, it's that in life you need great friends, your family, amazing shoes, and an even more amazing SA. Seriously, they are miracle workers. 

Royal Blue Suede Lady Daf


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> wow- they are truly beautiful, works of art! Congrats





mal said:


> DH loves the snout too



Aw thank you hon! 

Hehe! Crosbone's snout goes on for dayyyyyyyyys!


----------



## jenayb

..... Did you say something??


----------



## bling*lover

Batik Pigalle  Gorgeous on you. You are really rocking the Pigalle's lately! More....more...more!!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

OMG I love the Batiks! I too was scared of the 120 but have been obsessing about the Batik! 

Fabulous!


----------



## icecreamom

Jebus!  Stunning, simple gorgeous those piggies are too hawt to handle!


----------



## Cityfashionista

OMG the RB suede Lady daf! 

I love her!!! I never knew she existed! 

& that precious fur baby muffin!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> Batik Pigalle  Gorgeous on you. You are really rocking the Pigalle's lately! More....more...more!!!!!



Hi babe! How's the baby??? 

I have been! I decided to venture out into territory that I always wanted to be in, but was always too frightened of! 



Cityfashionista said:


> OMG I love the Batiks! I too was scared of the 120 but have been obsessing about the Batik!
> 
> Fabulous!



You really should get a pair. TBH, they are absolute works of art. Stunning. No pair is alike. Loves it. 



icecreamom said:


> Jebus!  Stunning, simple gorgeous those piggies are too hawt to handle!



Hehe heyyyyy hon! How are the new shoes you got, hmm? Hehe!!



Cityfashionista said:


> OMG the RB suede Lady daf!
> 
> I love her!!! I never knew she existed!
> 
> & that precious fur baby muffin!



Aren't they amazing!??! I died when I saw them! Crosby is amazing too - thank you for the kind words!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on the batik Pigalle 120 and RB suede Lady Daf!  Two very special additions *J*!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on the batik Pigalle 120 and RB suede Lady Daf!  Two very special additions *J*!



Thank you sweetie. Always glad to see you.


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> Hi babe! How's the baby???
> 
> I have been! I decided to venture out into territory that I always wanted to be in, but was always too frightened of!


 
He is doing really well, he is a very good sleeper so i'm extremely grateful for that! 

It is always good to venture outside the comfort zone a little, and it worked out perfectly for you. Congrats on the RB LD's they are fab on you aswell!


----------



## NANI1972

WOWZA! Those Batiks are AH-mazingggg! I love the art work on this pair! I really want some now, but I'm still sticking with a 100 if there even available anymore.

Lurrrrrve the color on the Lady Dafs! 

And of course the doggies are precious! Did I ever tell you that my Bro has two Shepards also? One is like yours and the other is all black (he is so gorgeous). When I was little we had an all white one named Polar, he was an awsome dog. He saved one of my cousins from drowning!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> You really should get a pair. TBH, they are absolute works of art. Stunning. No pair is alike. Loves it.
> 
> Aren't they amazing!??! I died when I saw them! Crosby is amazing too - thank you for the kind words!



Yeah I keep going back & forth on the Batiks. I saw a pair at Horiato that I loved & one at Madison that I didn't. One too big & the other too small.

There's another one I've been eying but now I'm wondering if I should just get the Cosmo. 
Yours are fabulous though & I love Crosby so much!


----------



## pixiesparkle

omg I love the details on your Batiks!! and the Lady Daffs are dreaammmyyyyy


----------



## Cityfashionista

NANI1972 said:


> WOWZA! Those Batiks are AH-mazingggg! I love the art work on this pair! I really want some now, but I'm still sticking with a 100 if there even available anymore.
> 
> Lurrrrrve the color on the Lady Dafs!
> 
> And of course the doggies are precious! Did I ever tell you that my Bro has two Shepards also? One is like yours and the other is all black (he is so gorgeous). *When I was little we had an all white one named Polar, he was an awsome dog. He saved one of my cousins from drowning!*



That's such an awesome story! 

I love dogs so much!  More than people...or shoes!


----------



## chacci1

Wowza!!!  You found my long lost love....the Royal Blue Suede Lady Daff....I searched up and down, left and right for those....and...no luck!  
GORGEOUS!!!  I WANT...I WANT  (CAN WE BE THE SAME SIZE PLEASE???)  (and that's saying you would let me snatch them from you!!!  ha ha).
Congrats...they are beyond gorg!  Wear them in good health my dear!


----------



## chacci1

Cityfashionista said:


> You know I can't wait!  I'm a Daf devotee!



Oh yes...me too my dear!  I have been since Day 1....It was like love at first sight!  (See whoever wants to say that love at first sight doesn't exist has just never experienced it...ha ha)


----------



## mal

*WOW*


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## Cityfashionista

chacci1 said:


> Oh yes...me too my dear!  I have been since Day 1....It was like love at first sight!  (See whoever wants to say that love at first sight doesn't exist has just never experienced it...ha ha)



My Daf love started out as hate! I thought it was the ugliest shoe ever.

Even when I tried it on for the 1st time at Saks I did it mainly to kill time but once it was on my foot! 

There really is a thin line between love & hate 

ETA: Don't mean to hijack *Jenjay*! I thought this was the new styles thread. :shame:


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> He is doing really well, he is a very good sleeper so i'm extremely grateful for that!
> 
> It is always good to venture outside the comfort zone a little, and it worked out perfectly for you. Congrats on the RB LD's they are fab on you aswell!



Aw I'm so glad to hear that he is doing well - and letting mum rest!

Thank you so much again!! 



NANI1972 said:


> WOWZA! Those Batiks are AH-mazingggg! I love the art work on this pair! I really want some now, but I'm still sticking with a 100 if there even available anymore.
> 
> Lurrrrrve the color on the Lady Dafs!
> 
> And of course the doggies are precious! Did I ever tell you that my Bro has two Shepards also? One is like yours and the other is all black (he is so gorgeous). When I was little we had an all white one named Polar, he was an awsome dog. He saved one of my cousins from drowning!



Thanks honey!!!

You know, I don't think you ever told me! I lurrrrrve all black Germans - they are gorgy. We chose Crosbone because he was a black and tan. That is amazing that the doggie saved your cousin. Honestly, these dogs are incredible. Smart, loyal... Just the best. At the risk of sounding mental, I swear sometimes Crosby knows what we are saying. Exactly. 



Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah I keep going back & forth on the Batiks. I saw a pair at Horiato that I loved & one at Madison that I didn't. One too big & the other too small.
> 
> There's another one I've been eying but now I'm wondering if I should just get the Cosmo.
> Yours are fabulous though & I love Crosby so much!



Honestly, I would choose the Batik over the Cosmo any day. (Yes yes LA Girl - I know - lol!) 

Thank you again. 



pixiesparkle said:


> omg I love the details on your Batiks!! and the Lady Daffs are dreaammmyyyyy



Aw thanks sweetie!! 



chacci1 said:


> Wowza!!!  You found my long lost love....the Royal Blue Suede Lady Daff....I searched up and down, left and right for those....and...no luck!
> GORGEOUS!!!  I WANT...I WANT  (CAN WE BE THE SAME SIZE PLEASE???)  (and that's saying you would let me snatch them from you!!!  ha ha).
> Congrats...they are beyond gorg!  Wear them in good health my dear!



Hehe aw hon - thank you so much!! 

I will keep my eyes and ears open for you!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> My Daf love started out as hate! I thought it was the ugliest shoe ever.
> 
> Even when I tried it on for the 1st time at Saks I did it mainly to kill time but once it was on my foot!
> 
> There really is a thin line between love & hate
> 
> ETA: Don't mean to hijack *Jenjay*! I thought this was the new styles thread. :shame:



Lol! Girl please. You come post whatever you want in this thread!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Honestly, I would choose the Batik over the Cosmo any day. (Yes yes LA Girl - I know - lol!)
> 
> Thank you again.




 We'll see.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Girl please. You come post whatever you want in this thread!!



:urock:


----------



## indi3r4

i absolutely love your new additions jenay.. they're fabulous and so are you! 
now what's this self timer iphone app that you're talking about?


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> i absolutely love your new additions jenay.. they're fabulous and so are you!
> now what's this self timer iphone app that you're talking about?



Aw, thanks babe. You are so sweet!

The last app... Check it out. Camera Timer! Sweet!


----------



## FashionGoddess

Yay another reveal by Jenay...LOL. I love your dog he so sweet with a hidden edge just like a german shepard! Ok now the shoes the Daffs look so HOT on you! The Batiks are a nice addition to your fabulous collection!


----------



## jenayb

FashionGoddess said:


> Yay another reveal by Jenay...LOL. I love your dog he so sweet with a hidden edge just like a german shepard! Ok now the shoes the Daffs look so HOT on you! The Batiks are a nice addition to your fabulous collection!



Aw, thank you so much. He is really a good boy. He is still only a year and a half old, so he is a real silly heart. He is goofy and just wants to love you and have fun!

Thanks also for the kind words about the new shoes!!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> First up, a pair that I've been debating for literally months. I have friends that are probably sick to death of me talking about this style. I debated for a long time because this particular shoe isn't about the style so much as the material. This specific material is available in multiple styles, but I just couldn't grasp which one was right for *me.* I thought I had the answer, but I was honestly terrified of this style at first. Well, having taken the plunge I now realize that this style is nothing to be afraid of. I think people get all worked up over the no-platform aspect...... This ain't so bad. And honestly, I think it's so very special and delicate......
> 
> Batik Python Pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how beautiful and symmetrical the toe boxes are!!!



omgee!! I absolutely love these! If they weren't sold out in my size I would get myself a pair too! And those RB Lady Dafs!


----------



## l.a_girl19

YIKES!!! So beautiful!! Congrats hun! They look amazing!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Beautiful Batiks and EB! The colour on both of these is superb! Great choices, lady!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*J* your additions are always a sight, great taste in shoes. Love the RB!


----------



## imelda74

they are both gorgeous and gorgeous on you.  Crosby is so cute.


----------



## carlinha

*J'enay*....
:xtree:

everyday is christmas when i visit your thread!!!

i can't stay too long because the RB suede daffs have me GREEN with envy.... and i must stop staring before i succumb to the temptation.... but congrats on two STUNNING pairs!!!  very very special!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Anytime you need a house/dog/shoe sitter just let me know! Your doggy is so adorable.

Lol congrats on your new additions. Dafs look so awesome on you. You were blessed by the leg gods I swear!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> YIKES!!! So beautiful!! Congrats hun! They look amazing!!!



Oh thanks hon!! 



aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful Batiks and EB! The colour on both of these is superb! Great choices, lady!



Thank you honey. I love them both! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> *J* your additions are always a sight, great taste in shoes. Love the RB!



That is so sweet of you to say hon. Thank you! 



imelda74 said:


> they are both gorgeous and gorgeous on you.  Crosby is so cute.





carlinha said:


> *J'enay*....
> :xtree:
> 
> everyday is christmas when i visit your thread!!!
> 
> i can't stay too long because the RB suede daffs have me GREEN with envy.... and i must stop staring before i succumb to the temptation.... but congrats on two STUNNING pairs!!!  very very special!!!



Lol! I only aspire to someday have a collection half as wonderful as yours. 

Thanks for the kind words as always! 



r6girl2005 said:


> Anytime you need a house/dog/shoe sitter just let me know! Your doggy is so adorable.
> 
> Lol congrats on your new additions. Dafs look so awesome on you. You were blessed by the leg gods I swear!



Lol - shoe sitter! 

Hehe, thank you. I have tiny pathetic chicken legs... No blessings round here!


----------



## medicbean

omfg, they are insanely gorgeous!! the colour is incredible!!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

*Beautiful *pair of Batik Pigalle! what an amazing first pair of them! And those *RB Suede LD *look stunning on you, and are making me think...maybe those Daffodil platforms _might _be good on me...


----------



## inspiredgem

Holy shoe hotness! 

I love both both pair!  I need to stay away from this thread because you keep tempting me with those daffs


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


>



*jenay* 
I like soooo much them  Now I want another pair!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> First up, a pair that I've been debating for literally months. I have friends that are probably sick to death of me talking about this style. I debated for a long time because this particular shoe isn't about the style so much as the material. This specific material is available in multiple styles, but I just couldn't grasp which one was right for *me.* I thought I had the answer, but I was honestly terrified of this style at first. Well, having taken the plunge I now realize that this style is nothing to be afraid of. I think people get all worked up over the no-platform aspect...... This ain't so bad. And honestly, I think it's so very special and delicate......
> 
> Batik Python Pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how beautiful and symmetrical the toe boxes are!!!





jenaywins said:


>



HOLY S**********!!!!!!    Your batiks are PERFECTLY painted you lucky duck!  And you RB suede LDs are out of this WORLD.  Seriously they are stunning on you!  Seriously I am jealous!! :greengrin:  Glad your SA finally found them...I was pretty sure I saw those in the Nordies lookbook!


----------



## CelticLuv

HOLY HOTNESS Jenay!!!
I love the Batik's and the RB LD's are insane!!!!

Your fub babies are just too stinkin' cute!


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*.... 

you definitely do not disappoint! 

your batik pigalles are PERFECT! oh i love the symmetry on the toes!  and your lady dafs are fabulous! only you could make them look that good!!!!!! 

and crosby, such a cute little baby.


----------



## jenayb

medicbean said:


> omfg, they are insanely gorgeous!! the colour is incredible!!!!


 
Hehe, thank you again! 



chloe speaks said:


> *Beautiful *pair of Batik Pigalle! what an amazing first pair of them! And those *RB Suede LD *look stunning on you, and are making me think...maybe those Daffodil platforms _might _be good on me...


 
Thanks hon! I recommend you at least try on the Daf/LD. You will be pleasantly surprised!

And thanks for the kind words about the Batik. I ordered mine sight-unseen from LV, and I know how much the pattern can vary. I was extremely lucky to have been sent this particular pair. The markings are perrrrrrrrrrrfect! 



inspiredgem said:


> Holy shoe hotness!
> 
> I love both both pair! I need to stay away from this thread because you keep tempting me with those daffs


 
Lol! Nothing like some healthy temptation, right *P*??? 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> *jenay*
> I like soooo much them  Now I want another pair!!


 
Hehe! Thank you so much! 



Dessye said:


> HOLY S**********!!!!!!  Your batiks are PERFECTLY painted you lucky duck! And you RB suede LDs are out of this WORLD. Seriously they are stunning on you! Seriously I am jealous!! :greengrin: Glad your SA finally found them...I was pretty sure I saw those in the Nordies lookbook!


 
Ah thank you! Like I mentioned above, I feel extremely lucky! Well, I mean, I feel lucky to have every pair that I own, but these are truly a work of art!! 

I saw the RB LD in the Nordstrom lookbook as well. I _knew_ that I saw them. But then when I was told they never carried them, well, I was confused!! 



CelticLuv said:


> HOLY HOTNESS Jenay!!!
> I love the Batik's and the RB LD's are insane!!!!
> 
> Your fub babies are just too stinkin' cute!


 
Aw thanks so much hon!!! 



jeshika said:


> *jenay*....
> 
> you definitely do not disappoint!
> 
> your batik pigalles are PERFECT! oh i love the symmetry on the toes!  and your lady dafs are fabulous! only you could make them look that good!!!!!!
> 
> and crosby, such a cute little baby.


 
Hehe, why thank you! I know, I just cannot get over the markings on this particular pair. They rock! 

Crosbone is the best!


----------



## karwood

It certainly is Christmas every week in your home ! I guess Santa likes hanging out in the AZ!:santawave:  Congrats on two  newest additions! The Pigalle Batik and RB Suede LD are absolutely fabulous!!!!


----------



## needloub

Congrats on both pairs, but your Pigalle's are so beautiful! Just lovely!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I was so heartbroken last night. I came on tPF and clicked on your thread, ready to see the CL goodness...when the message that tPF was down for maintenance jumped on the screen!! :censor:

I literally gasped x 2 when I saw these amazing shoes! OMG!!!!! Your legs look incredible, and I just can't get enough of the Crosbone! Loves him, loves you, loves the shoooooez!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> It certainly is Christmas every week in your home ! I guess Santa likes hanging out in the AZ!:santawave: Congrats on two newest additions! The Pigalle Batik and RB Suede LD are absolutely fabulous!!!!


 
Thanks babe!

Hehe, even Santa enjoys a little sunshine!  



needloub said:


> Congrats on both pairs, but your Pigalle's are so beautiful! Just lovely!


 
Oh thank you so much! 



KlassicKouture said:


> I was so heartbroken last night. I came on tPF and clicked on your thread, ready to see the CL goodness...when the message that tPF was down for maintenance jumped on the screen!! :censor:
> 
> I literally gasped x 2 when I saw these amazing shoes! OMG!!!!! Your legs look incredible, and I just can't get enough of the Crosbone! Loves him, loves you, loves the shoooooez!


 
You are too adorable, thank you honey!

Did I tell you that we are going to be using the cocktail book you got us for our Memorial Day pool day party!?


----------



## natassha68

I LOVE your newest additions, the batik are gorgeous, and the color of the L. dafs?? stunning, enjoy them !!


----------



## jenayb

natassha68 said:


> I LOVE your newest additions, the batik are gorgeous, and the color of the L. dafs?? stunning, enjoy them !!


 
Thank you hon!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

both pairs are gorgeous -- and your new avi  He's adorable!


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> You are too adorable, thank you honey!
> 
> Did I tell you that we are going to be using the cocktail book you got us for our Memorial Day pool day party!?


 
Awwww, how awesome!! 

There are tons of yummy drinks to choose from. What time should I come over? LOL!!

:tispy:


----------



## KarenBorter

wow ...  on the LD's and that Pigalle is a work of art congrats darlin'


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> both pairs are gorgeous -- and your new avi  He's adorable!


 
Thanks dear heart - it's nice to see you around here again. 



KlassicKouture said:


> Awwww, how awesome!!
> 
> There are tons of yummy drinks to choose from. What time should I come over? LOL!!
> 
> :tispy:


 
4pm please. Bring your swimsuit.  



KarenBorter said:


> wow ...  on the LD's and that Pigalle is a work of art congrats darlin'


 
Why thank you so much!


----------



## cts900

Really?  I cannot go away for two days without missing two amazing reveals??????  These are each so beautiful, so special, so fabulous, so exciting, so sexy, and so vibrant....just as their owner.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Really? I cannot go away for two days without missing two amazing reveals?????? These are each so beautiful, so special, so fabulous, so exciting, so sexy, and so vibrant....just as their owner.


 
Oh I do not deserve you!  

There has been a LOT of activity in this thread lately, I'll admit - but fear not! It isn't all buying!  

I'm certainly not made of money! I've just been taking stock of what I really, really want and getting rid of those pairs that I just do not wear. I just can't be a pack rat any longer. 

Anyways, yadda yadda, yawn yawn, I'm happy to see ya baby girl.


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, babe.  I know you have been editing your collection and I truly admire you for that.  Althoughhhhhhhhh...we should probably have a little talk.  My avi is feeling a little sad about some of what you are letting go.....  No truly, it is hard to let go and I think your collection as it stands is so very, very YOU.


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> 4pm please. Bring your swimsuit.


 


Now if only we could get a special appearance by Surfin' Bird that afternoon...that would be perrrrrfect!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^Thanks, babe.  I know you have been editing your collection and I truly admire you for that.  Althoughhhhhhhhh...we should probably have a little talk.  My avi is feeling a little sad about some of what you are letting go.....  No truly, it is hard to let go and I think your collection as it stands is so very, very YOU.



You are so sweet to say; thank you.

Seriously though, it killed me to sell that particular pair you are referring to. The first time I listed that particular pair, I took the auction down a few days later. There were no bids, but I did receive plenty of angry emails.  

I guess there just comes a time when you have to draw the line between hoarding and enjoying.  



KlassicKouture said:


> Now if only we could get a special appearance by Surfin' Bird that afternoon...that would be perrrrrfect!



Lol!!  

He was out there this morning! DBF loves him, too, and gets so excited. He runs into the master bath whenever he sees him before me and says, "Bird! He's here! He's here!"


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> I'm trying out my new self-timed iPhone photo app! Neat!



Omg jenay - those are amazing and look gorgeous on you!! 
I've actually been thinking about those a lot lately (psychic connection? Lol) but think I'd break my neck. Congrats on both - the RBs are slammin too!!
:greengrin:


----------



## misselizabeth22

Ahhhhmazing as usual.


----------



## hunniesochic

Your collection is seriously insane!!! They all look so freaking nice!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!
> 
> He was out there this morning! DBF loves him, too, and gets so excited. He runs into the master bath whenever he sees him before me and says, "Bird! He's here! He's here!"


 
That's so hilarious and cute!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Omg jenay - those are amazing and look gorgeous on you!!
> I've actually been thinking about those a lot lately (psychic connection? Lol) but think I'd break my neck. Congrats on both - the RBs are slammin too!!
> :greengrin:



Thank you, sweet pea!! 

I'm loving your new avatar, btw - hehe!

You should totallllllly get a pair of Batiks while you can. They are truly works of art. I have no clue why I didn't get a pair earlier. 



misselizabeth22 said:


> Ahhhhmazing as usual.



Love you! 



hunniesochic said:


> Your collection is seriously insane!!! They all look so freaking nice!!!



Aw thank you so much, that means a lot. Congrats on your new Lexus hon! 



KlassicKouture said:


> That's so hilarious and cute!



Right!?!?


----------



## Dukeprincess

This is me over your new additions --->    (jealous smiley)


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> This is me over your new additions --->    (jealous smiley)


 
Lol!! Thanks...?


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> Lol!! Thanks...?



It is a compliment!  I am jelly because I can't wear a lot of styles due to my long toes.


----------



## erinmiyu

late late late to the party! love the new daf obsession! (the zebras are still my favorite) i can't find where you posted what was wrong with the black pair, but sorry you had crappy cs :/ 

those pigalles are really great. i LOVE the symmetry of the pair you received. i think with the uniqueness and uncertainty of what will arrive -- you really lucked out! congrats on a stunning pair


----------



## BijouBleu

Yummy Batik Piggies and the colour on those RB's is deeee-vine! Nice buys. Totally loving on the pigalles


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> It is a compliment!  I am jelly because I can't wear a lot of styles due to my long toes.



Hehe I know girl - just giving you a hard time.  



erinmiyu said:


> late late late to the party! love the new daf obsession! (the zebras are still my favorite) i can't find where you posted what was wrong with the black pair, but sorry you had crappy cs :/
> 
> those pigalles are really great. i LOVE the symmetry of the pair you received. i think with the uniqueness and uncertainty of what will arrive -- you really lucked out! congrats on a stunning pair



Hey love! Aw, thank you so much for the kind words. I never actually posted the flaws of the Dafs because, well, I just feel lucky to be tardy to the party and still have them!  



BijouBleu said:


> Yummy Batik Piggies and the colour on those RB's is deeee-vine! Nice buys. Totally loving on the pigalles



Thank you honey!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> You are so sweet to say; thank you.
> 
> Seriously though, it killed me to sell that particular pair you are referring to. The first time I listed that particular pair, I took the auction down a few days later. There were no bids, *but I did receive plenty of angry emails. *



I'm just about ready to do the same. In the last two days, I have been receiving angry emails from  eBayers. There must be something in the water or people are simply losing their mind over a pair of shoes.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I'm just about ready to do the same. In the last two days, I have been receiving angry emails from  eBayers. There must be something in the water or people are simply losing their mind over a pair of shoes.



I think it's both. 

I have no clue what's going on lately but buyers are hoooooooostile.


----------



## jenayb

Here's a couple new arrivals that I picked up on my lunch break. 

First, an absolute wardrobe staple that I've wanted forever but would never pay retail for. I had purchased them retail at Barneys quite some time ago but returned them having been a bit off-put by the price tag. Well, now I own them again. Twice is so nice. 

Nude Patent New Simple 120


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Here's a couple new arrivals that I picked up on my lunch break.
> 
> First, an absolute wardrobe staple that I've wanted forever but would never pay retail for. I had purchased them retail at Barneys quite some time ago but returned them having been a bit off-put by the price tag. Well, now I own them again. Twice is so nice.
> 
> Nude Patent New Simple 120



awesome nude shoe - great color for you! My favorite part however? The dead giraffe on the floor  My house also looks like a funeral parlor for dismembered stuffed animals...


----------



## needloub

Love the nude Simple's! Just perfectly classic!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> awesome nude shoe - great color for you! My favorite part however? The dead giraffe on the floor  My house also looks like a funeral parlor for dismembered stuffed animals...



Ha! You like that? Crosby left him in bed this morning as a treat for when daddy and I woke up. Lol!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

you finally got the new simple again! congrats jenay!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> You are so sweet to say; thank you.
> 
> Seriously though, it killed me to sell that particular pair you are referring to. The first time I listed that particular pair, I took the auction down a few days later. There were no bids, but I did receive plenty of angry emails.



Why did people send you angry emails?  That's not nice!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> you finally got the new simple again! congrats jenay!



Thanks sweet pea!  



FlipDiver said:


> Why did people send you angry emails?  That's not nice!



Lol, because they're rude and I guess wanted to buy my shoes. Hehe.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Lol, because they're rude and I guess wanted to buy my shoes. Hehe.



Somebody sent you rude emails?  Why?  that's weird ahaha


----------



## jenayb

So there are *very* specific shoes that sit on the top shelf of my cabinet. All of my Maggies of course occupy one top shelf, and then my very favourite pairs are on the other - Red Jaws, White Frutti Frutti, and Black Tsar. Thanks to a very sweet tPFer, those pairs now have a very welcome companion.

*Purple Lizard Very Prive 120*


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats on snagging the purple lizards!


----------



## jeshika

OMG *jenay*!!!!! How did you find these babies?!?!?!?!?!??!?!! purple lizzies?  Congrats! They look divine on you! 

Love the new simples too! they look super comfy!


----------



## MDM

*Jenay*, they're beautiful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ooooh! I love the purple lizards on you Jenay!!! Congrats! 

And you have some awesome legs, girl!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Jenay, they are fantastic!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Congrats on snagging the purple lizards!



Thank you! I still can't believe they are mine! 



jeshika said:


> OMG *jenay*!!!!! How did you find these babies?!?!?!?!?!??!?!! purple lizzies?  Congrats! They look divine on you!
> 
> Love the new simples too! they look super comfy!



Thanks so much! They actually randomly popped up on eBay one night, and I knew the seller was very legit.... The rest is history! 



MDM said:


> *Jenay*, they're beautiful!



Thank you love. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> ooooh! I love the purple lizards on you Jenay!!! Congrats!
> 
> And you have some awesome legs, girl!!!!





Hehe, thanks babe! 



BellaShoes said:


> Jenay, they are fantastic!



Thank you! I'm seriously in  !!


----------



## bling*lover

*PURPLE LIZARD VP's*  Congrats hun they are gorgeous on you. And the nude is fab aswell!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> So there are *very* specific shoes that sit on the top shelf of my cabinet. All of my Maggies of course occupy one top shelf, and then my very favourite pairs are on the other - Red Jaws, White Frutti Frutti, and Black Tsar. Thanks to a very sweet tPFer, those pairs now have a very welcome companion.
> 
> *Purple Lizard Very Prive 120*


 

The purple lizards look spectacular on you* jenay*!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Love the new simples (I have hardly any staples in my collection) and those Lizzie VPs are a treasure to behold!


----------



## yazziestarr

PURPLE LIZZIES!!!!





wow! they are so beautiful!! Congrats* Jenay!
*
I'm a big fan of the nude new simples. I'm constantly debating getting but something else always comes up.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> So there are *very* specific shoes that sit on the top shelf of my cabinet. All of my Maggies of course occupy one top shelf, and then my very favourite pairs are on the other - Red Jaws, White Frutti Frutti, and Black Tsar. Thanks to a very sweet tPFer, those pairs now have a very welcome companion.
> 
> *Purple Lizard Very Prive 120*




Do you call yourself the luckiest woman or what?! How did you find these??  I'm so jealous but so happy for you! They're gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## mal

*Hell, yeah!!! *Congrats on the *Purple Lizzies-* they are perfection


----------



## inspiredgem

More lovely additions!  Beautiful!


----------



## needloub

I love popping in here because you never disappoint! Love love your purple lizard VP's!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Those are amazing!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on having your nude NS back in your life and a big congrats and welcome to the purple lizard VPs!  They are one of the most beautiful CLs ever made!!


----------



## phiphi




----------



## karwood

Both are very amazing, especially the purple lizard VP!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Purple + Lizard =


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> *PURPLE LIZARD VP's*  Congrats hun they are gorgeous on you. And the nude is fab aswell!


 
Hi *Bling*!!! Thank you love!! 



stilly said:


> The purple lizards look spectacular on you* jenay*!!!
> Love it!!!


 
Aw thank you so much. I appreciate it. 



NANI1972 said:


> Love the new simples (I have hardly any staples in my collection) and those Lizzie VPs are a treasure to behold!


 
Thanks babe! When I found them on the bay, it was too late to text you! I was excited and wanted to tell you I found them! Lol. 



yazziestarr said:


> PURPLE LIZZIES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! they are so beautiful!! Congrats* Jenay!*
> 
> I'm a big fan of the nude new simples. I'm constantly debating getting but something else always comes up.


 
Thank you so much.

Whenever you have the opportunity to pick up the nude NS, I'd say go for it. They are obviously incredibly comfortable but still a very hot nude shoe! 



hazeltt said:


> Do you call yourself the luckiest woman or what?! How did you find these??  I'm so jealous but so happy for you! They're gorgeous! Congrats!


 
Lol! Thank you! I don't know if it's more luck or consistently stalking eBay, hehe. 



mal said:


> *Hell, yeah!!! *Congrats on the *Purple Lizzies-* they are perfection


 
Heh! Thanks babe! 



inspiredgem said:


> More lovely additions! Beautiful!


 
Thank you so much *P*! 



needloub said:


> I love popping in here because you never disappoint! Love love your purple lizard VP's!!


 
Aw shucks - thank you!!!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> Those are amazing!!


 
Thanks hon! 



LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on having your nude NS back in your life and a big congrats and welcome to the purple lizard VPs! They are one of the most beautiful CLs ever made!!


 
Thank you so much, *M*. They really are stunning IRL. I just can't say enough about them - just beautiful!  



phiphi said:


>


 
 



karwood said:


> Both are very amazing, especially the purple lizard VP!


 
Thank youi so much! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Purple + Lizard =


 
Hehe thanks *Duke*!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> So there are *very* specific shoes that sit on the top shelf of my cabinet. All of my Maggies of course occupy one top shelf, and then my very favourite pairs are on the other - Red Jaws, White Frutti Frutti, and Black Tsar. Thanks to a very sweet tPFer, those pairs now have a very welcome companion.
> 
> *Purple Lizard Very Prive 120*



*I DIE!!!!* 

So it was YOU!!!!   That's fair since you let me have the lizzie Biancas! 

Major congrats!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Here's a couple new arrivals that I picked up on my lunch break.
> 
> First, an absolute wardrobe staple that I've wanted forever but would never pay retail for. I had purchased them retail at Barneys quite some time ago but returned them having been a bit off-put by the price tag. Well, now I own them again. Twice is so nice.
> 
> Nude Patent New Simple 120



These are gorgeous on you, but I must say they do not come close to your lizzie VPs   Sorry, New Simples, no offense!


----------



## anniethecat

Whew!  I made it to the end!  Took me a while but I finally did it!

All I can say is damn girl you got some great shoes! Love the cabinet!  I have to live vicariously thru all you ladies that wear the super spikes, I am not comfortable in them since I am 5'10" and would tower over everyone including my DH!

I love those UV LUX!  Purple is one of my favorite colors.

Thanks for sharing your collection!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Whew! I made it to the end! Took me a while but I finally did it!
> 
> All I can say is damn girl you got some great shoes! Love the cabinet! I have to live vicariously thru all you ladies that wear the super spikes, I am not comfortable in them since I am 5'10" and would tower over everyone including my DH!
> 
> I love those UV LUX! Purple is one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your collection!


 
You read the whole thing? You are a trooper! 

Thanks so much for your kind words, that is so sweet of you. My collectio is pretty humble but I love it. 

I'm about 6" inches shorter than you so I need all that height!!


----------



## jeNYC

I want purple lizzy too!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> These are gorgeous on you, but I must say they do not come close to your lizzie VPs  Sorry, New Simples, no offense!


 
Hehe thank you sweetheart! 



Dessye said:


> *I DIE!!!!*
> 
> So it was YOU!!!!  That's fair since you let me have the lizzie Biancas!
> 
> Major congrats!!!


 
Lol!! It totally was me!! 



jeNYC said:


> I want purple lizzy too!


 
Aw thanks babe! Aren't they so pretty!?


----------



## Nolia

I've been on the hunt for my perfect nude! The patent simples look awesome.  But OH EM GEE with the purple lizzies!!


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> I've been on the hunt for my perfect nude! The patent simples look awesome. But OH EM GEE with the purple lizzies!!


 
They really are gorgeous. Pictures don't do either pair justice. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## FashionGoddess

The purple lizard VP's are so beautiful


----------



## jeNYC

jenaywins said:


> Hehe thank you sweetheart!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! It totally was me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw thanks babe! Aren't they so pretty!?



No need to ask! lol


----------



## cts900

I had to take my time to process your new additions because purple lizzies are still painful for me to see....BUT to be able to see them on you is a comfort.  They could not have a better home and they could not look more beautiful on you.  I am a HUGE new simple fan also and am happy they came around to you for keeps this time .  Gorgeous all around.


----------



## jenayb

FashionGoddess said:


> The purple lizard VP's are so beautiful



Thanks so much hon!



cts900 said:


> I had to take my time to process your new additions because purple lizzies are still painful for me to see....BUT to be able to see them on you is a comfort.  They could not have a better home and they could not look more beautiful on you.  I am a HUGE new simple fan also and am happy they came around to you for keeps this time .  Gorgeous all around.



You know, when I saw them, you're the first person I thought of. And I thought... Gah. Are she and I the same size? Would these fit her? Should I let her know? But then it occured to me that you're slightly bigger than me and that you had a hell of a time passing on the other pair, so why tempt you again in the first place, right? 

Anyhow, when/if dbf and I move to cali perhaps you could make these work and borrow them...?


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Thanks so much hon!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, when I saw them, you're the first person I thought of. And I thought... Gah. Are she and I the same size? Would these fit her? Should I let her know? But then it occured to me that you're slightly bigger than me and that you had a hell of a time passing on the other pair, so why tempt you again in the first place, right?
> 
> Anyhow, when/if dbf and I move to cali perhaps you could make these work and borrow them...?



You are so sweet.  I am saving rather than spending so buying is not even an option for me.  They are sooooooo ridiculously beautiful on you and that makes me .


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats on those amazing pairs. Love the simples!!! And...purple lizard VPs I want those so bad!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Wow I love your new additions on you! Those purple Lizzies are TDF & are perfect against your skin tone!


----------



## carlinha

i want to cry whenever i see someone post a pair of *purple lizard VPs*






 ... cry for joy that someone else can enjoy the sheer perfection of these shoes.   congrats on another AMAZING purchase.

and the nude NS are a great staple to have!


----------



## imelda74

OMG the purple lizard VP are TDF!!   the NS are nice too.  Love the story  behind both.


----------



## Flip88

candyapples88 said:


> Congrats on snagging the purple lizards!



purple lizard ............. major drool!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous and you wera them so well


----------



## KlassicKouture

Amazing new additions!!! I just love this thread!


----------



## kvjohns614

Jenay - If you don't mind me asking, how did you size your MBB? Thanks!


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhh my! When I saw those I was so sad they were not my size!!!! I can't believe you got them, absolutely gorgeous! Congrats, they couldn't be in a better place


----------



## indi3r4

love the nude NS but that purple lizzie makes my heart skips a beat! :hear: you have an amazing collection J!


----------



## Luv n bags

Love your new additions - especially the purple lizards.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Hello lover! Where have you been hiding your new additions! I LOVE the purple lizards!!!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> You are so sweet.  I am saving rather than spending so buying is not even an option for me.  They are sooooooo ridiculously beautiful on you and that makes me .



Thank you hon - you are so very good to me!! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats on those amazing pairs. Love the simples!!! And...purple lizard VPs I want those so bad!!!



Aw thanks babe. You will find some someday! 



Cityfashionista said:


> Wow I love your new additions on you! Those purple Lizzies are TDF & are perfect against your skin tone!



You're so sweet to say! Thank you!!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i want to cry whenever i see someone post a pair of *purple lizard VPs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... cry for joy that someone else can enjoy the sheer perfection of these shoes.   congrats on another AMAZING purchase.
> 
> and the nude NS are a great staple to have!



Thank you *C*!! They're definitely an honor to own, and I'm happy to be your shoe twin on them, woot. They are so very stunning IRL, pictures just can't do them justice. I'm unsure of exactly how many ladies have been fortunate enough to see them in person, but they're just amazing. Love them. 



imelda74 said:


> OMG the purple lizard VP are TDF!!   the NS are nice too.  Love the story  behind both.



Thank you so very much! 



Flip88 said:


> purple lizard ............. major drool!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous and you wera them so well



Aw, thanks! That's very sweet! 



KlassicKouture said:


> Amazing new additions!!! I just love this thread!



Hey honey! Thank you for the kind words! 



kvjohns614 said:


> Jenay - If you don't mind me asking, how did you size your MBB? Thanks!



I went TTS on mine and they fit like a dream! 



icecreamom said:


> Ohhh my! When I saw those I was so sad they were not my size!!!! I can't believe you got them, absolutely gorgeous! Congrats, they couldn't be in a better place



Aw I'm sorry hon. I'll keep my eyes open for you!

I honestly had to pounce on these. I've never seen them pop up prior or since... Especially not in my size. I die!! 



indi3r4 said:


> love the nude NS but that purple lizzie makes my heart skips a beat! :hear: you have an amazing collection J!



Aw thank you. It's a pretty humble collection but it makes me happy! 



tigertrixie said:


> Love your new additions - especially the purple lizards.



Thanks hon!!!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hello lover! Where have you been hiding your new additions! I LOVE the purple lizards!!!!



Hiiiii babe! 

Hehe, I try not to text you every single time I get excited about a new shoe. Your phone would be blowing up - lol!!


----------



## r6girl2005

I'm always late to these things but hot diggity dog on the *purple lizzies*!!! They look great on you! Congrats once again 

Oh and I'm a sucker for nude so I  the NS additions too!


----------



## *MJ*

Hey Lovergirl!! Just wanted to pop in an congratulate you on your fabulous new additions!!
The purple Lizards are so beautiful!! And love the Nudies too!!!


----------



## jenayb

r6girl2005 said:


> I'm always late to these things but hot diggity dog on the *purple lizzies*!!! They look great on you! Congrats once again
> 
> Oh and I'm a sucker for nude so I  the NS additions too!



Thank you!! Aren't they special?  



*MJ* said:


> Hey Lovergirl!! Just wanted to pop in an congratulate you on your fabulous new additions!!
> The purple Lizards are so beautiful!! And love the Nudies too!!!



I was just thinking about you.


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> Thank you!! Aren't they special?
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking about you.


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Here's a couple new arrivals that I picked up on my lunch break.
> 
> First, an absolute wardrobe staple that I've wanted forever but would never pay retail for. I had purchased them retail at Barneys quite some time ago but returned them having been a bit off-put by the price tag. Well, now I own them again. Twice is so nice.
> 
> Nude Patent New Simple 120



Oh I missed these! This color looks great on you!


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Oh I missed these! This color looks great on you!



Aw, thanks sweet pea! 

They're nothing special, but they're a great staple!!


----------



## etoupe

Your pigalle black/black spike totally got me crazy e-mailing all the stores looking for one! but I was looking for pigalle 100 as I cant walk in the 120s, and finally i got them from harvey nichols which is the only store basically, who stocks them in the 100s and I received the shoes yesterday!!! absolutely in loveeee!! 



jenaywins said:


> So I'm going to say something shocking about this next style: With a gel ball of foot pad, it is comfortable and relatively easy to walk in. There - I said it.
> 
> I thought I had missed the boat on these when Madison sold out, and I came too close to missing out when they hit Vegas. Luckily for me, here they are, in my arms and on my feet...
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*


----------



## Clooky001

Jenay, your simples & VPs are TDF!!!! that purple is stunning 
Congrats


----------



## erinmiyu

man i love the black/black spikes. i just cannot do the low-cut sides of the 120s (the height is tuff too, but i find this to be more of a deal-breaker for me).

did i comment on the lizzies already? if i did, well consider them worthy of double-commenting!


----------



## jenayb

etoupe said:


> Your pigalle black/black spike totally got me crazy e-mailing all the stores looking for one! but I was looking for pigalle 100 as I cant walk in the 120s, and finally i got them from harvey nichols which is the only store basically, who stocks them in the 100s and I received the shoes yesterday!!! absolutely in loveeee!!


 
Congrats on the 100s!  Definitely more comfortable than the 120s!!! 



Clooky001 said:


> Jenay, your simples & VPs are TDF!!!! that purple is stunning
> Congrats


 
Oh thank you sweetie!! 



erinmiyu said:


> man i love the black/black spikes. i just cannot do the low-cut sides of the 120s (the height is tuff too, but i find this to be more of a deal-breaker for me).
> 
> did i comment on the lizzies already? if i did, well consider them worthy of double-commenting!


 
Hehe, aw why thank you lover!  Nice to see you!!

I wasn't sold on the 120s either but I decided to take the plunge. I have two pairs of 120s now.  With a gel ball of foot pad, they aren't that bad!


----------



## aoqtpi

How did I miss the purple lizzies?! They're gorgeous! You're so lucky to have found them! Congrats!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi *Jenay !*  I haven't visited your thread in like 2 mos and jeeze louize lady your on a roll! wowza!  your going to need another 2 more cabinets to fit all your beautiful gorgeous additions! keep em coming girlfriend!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> How did I miss the purple lizzies?! They're gorgeous! You're so lucky to have found them! Congrats!


 
Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi *Jenay !* I haven't visited your thread in like 2 mos and jeeze louize lady your on a roll! wowza!  your going to need another 2 more cabinets to fit all your beautiful gorgeous additions! keep em coming girlfriend!


 
Lol thanks honey! 

So weird - I was just randomly thinking about you this morning. I was like, hmm, where has she been!?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> Lol thanks honey!
> 
> So weird - I was just randomly thinking about you this morning. I was like, hmm, where has she been!?



girl I had a job for the last 2 mos but got laid off last Friday I need to hurry up and find a job quick!!!! so I can try to hang with you babe


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> girl I had a job for the last 2 mos but got laid off last Friday I need to hurry up and find a job quick!!!! so I can try to hang with you babe


 
Oh nooooo!! Good luck hon, I'm sure you will find something 10x better!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

...given how quickly this thread generally moves, I feel like you've been letting us down J'enay -- we have expectations and demands. I, for one, demand more shoe porn, please


----------



## Alice1979

This thread is moving so fast, I can barely keep up  I'm still swooning over your purple lizard VPs  They're simply magnificent and breath-taking. Big congrats on such amazing find. The nude NSs are perfect on you too. Glad that you were able to score them again! Enjoy all your beauties and wear them in good health.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...given how quickly this thread generally moves, I feel like you've been letting us down J'enay -- we have expectations and demands. I, for one, demand more shoe porn, please



Hehe. I do have a couple things to add. But I'm waiting on some very special deliveries. 



Alice1979 said:


> This thread is moving so fast, I can barely keep up  I'm still swooning over your purple lizard VPs  They're simply magnificent and breath-taking. Big congrats on such amazing find. The nude NSs are perfect on you too. Glad that you were able to score them again! Enjoy all your beauties and wear them in good health.



Aw thank you so much!!


----------



## carlinha

hello???  don't you need to update this thread????


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> hello???  don't you need to update this thread????





Maybe.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Ooohh!! What special deliveries???


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Maybe.


----------



## PeepToe

Show us the goods girl!


----------



## Pecanisdl

jenaywins said:


> Up to this point, I felt that exotics were beautiful, but very overpriced; however, there was a particular pair that had been sitting on eBay for quite some time that I had been eyeballing the living heck out of. I emailed the seller numerous questions, but never bid - I can't believe she didn't block my email address just so she didn't have to deal with me anymore! I debated, debated, and debated over whether I should pull the trigger on these shoes. The eBay auction ended with no bidders, and I thought I had better move on with my life. I went to Vegas that weekend (we go quite a bit, obviously!) and I stopped into the Louboutin boutique at the Palazzo. I of course went into the tiny side-room where all the exotics are, and it hit me...... What have I done!? I cannot BELIEVE I did not buy that pair on eBay while I had the chance! My girlfriends thought I was crazy, but I was truly upset over the fact that I blew it! I lost my chance! A few days later, I was back at home and - OMG!!!! - the seller had relisted and at a lower price! I negotiated the price and, with some great advice from the wonderful *MJ* and louboutinlawyer, I added these beauties to my collection. My very first exotics, and one of my favourite pairs of all time...
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Laminato in Mimosa


The yellows are my fave


----------



## KlassicKouture

Bring 'em out! Bring 'em out!!


----------



## bling*lover

New shoooooz!  Waiting patiently!


----------



## *MJ*




----------



## pixiesparkle

:snack:



:couch::couch:


----------



## inspiredgem

Where are you J'enay??


----------



## PeepToe

inspiredgem said:


> Where are you J'enay??



Probably buying more shooooz!


----------



## aoqtpi

PeepToe said:


> Probably buying more shooooz!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

hurry up Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol!! You guys aren't waiting on me, you're waiting on the UPS man!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol!! You guys aren't waiting on me, you're waiting on the UPS man!!



 well then he needs to hurry his ass up XD


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> well then he needs to hurry his ass up XD



Who ya tellin!!!


----------



## Miss T.

:couch:


----------



## mmmoussighi

jenaywins said:


> This next pair was another adventure. After receiving my Altadamas, I decided that exotics were certainly not overpriced - they were downright amazing! So when I saw this pair on eBay for a low, low starting bid of $225 or something ridiculous, I thought - these are MINE! I stalked these and texted about them with *MJ* for days. On the last day of the auction, with only an hour and a half left, they still had no bids. I put my bid in and knew that I was going to get an amazing price! And then... A member here posted these on D&S. I was heartbroken! All of a sudden the price started going up, and up, and up, and up... And the bidding war was on! In the end, I paid a lot more for these shoes than I had wanted to, but I'm glad I did. These shoes were sold to me by none other than the very sweet *Melia* and are truly amazing! They are a whole size too big so I am still struggling with padding them, but I will MAKE them work!
> 
> Very Prive Whips Roccia


 

I hope you kept these!!!  Then we'd be shoe twins!  These are probably my favorite pair (and my first/only exotic)!


----------



## jenayb

mmmoussighi said:


> I hope you kept these!!!  Then we'd be shoe twins!  These are probably my favorite pair (and my first/only exotic)!



You know, I ended up having to part with these, as they were just too big. But I will say that they are amazingly gorgeous and you are super lucky to own them!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Who ya tellin!!!


----------



## jeshika




----------



## aoqtpi

C'mon Mr. UPS man!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> C'mon Mr. UPS man!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


>



 that was cute 

awesome way to make my 1000th post haha


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> that was cute
> 
> awesome way to make my 1000th post haha





Congrats babe!


----------



## hazeltt

New additions?!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> New additions?!





I'm patiently waiting!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Congrats babe!



Thank you  yes big milestone haha
then again I'm very easily amused 
You're almost at 10,000 you must be pretty excited 

Hurry up UPS!


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


>



How cute is this smiley?!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Thank you  yes big milestone haha
> then again I'm very easily amused
> You're almost at 10,000 you must be pretty excited
> 
> Hurry up UPS!



Lol, I hadn't even noticed. 



KlassicKouture said:


> How cute is this smiley?!



Right!? Hehe!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> lol, i hadn't even noticed.


----------



## xlovely

jenay I'm  over your shoes! Are the hola chicas a pain to put on? Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

xlovely said:


> jenay I'm  over your shoes! Are the hola chicas a pain to put on? Thanks!


 
Thanks, sweetie! 

Nah, they really aren't. You just put them on your foot, wrap the little ties around your ankle twice, tie 'em in the back, and get goin!


----------



## PeepToe

Hurry up ups! Some of us would like to exhale soon!


----------



## jenayb

UPS should be here with one....... Manana!


----------



## Dessye

:snack:


----------



## chacci1

party:I feel like a child in a candy store each time I come visit your thread!!  Where are the new reveals?????


----------



## LouboutinHottie

hurry UPS!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> party:I feel like a child in a candy store each time I come visit your thread!!  Where are the new reveals?????



Oh honey please - your collection is TDF!  



LouboutinHottie said:


> hurry UPS!



Right!?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I sure do hope there are some watersnake Daffodiles in there somewhere 'cause there is this certain lady who looks amazing in Daffs and still doesn't have that gorgeous pair...


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I sure do hope there are some watersnake Daffodiles in there somewhere 'cause there is this certain lady who looks amazing in Daffs and still doesn't have that gorgeous pair...


----------



## etoupe

Love the pik pik pik!! is it really painful?? thx!!




jenaywins said:


> So as most of you know, *Melia* and I recently had a fun Vegas getaway! Basically the moment I got there, it was on our list to go to the boutique - especially after she informed me that a particular style was in stock that I had on my radar. When we got to the boutique, I had the SA pull my size and - LOVE - love love at first sight! Lurrrrve at first sight, I would go so far to say! I didn't expect to come home with the black, but as it turns out I love it even more than the nude colourway... Which I will be buying as well.
> 
> Pik Pik Pik AKA Pik^3 120


----------



## PeepToe

:snack:


----------



## legaldiva

What's the ETA?  LOL


----------



## jenayb

etoupe said:


> Love the pik pik pik!! is it really painful?? thx!!



Nope. One of the most comfortable pairs I own. 



legaldiva said:


> What's the ETA?  LOL



Waiting on ups. Lol!


----------



## Dessye




----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


>


----------



## xlovely

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, sweetie!
> 
> Nah, they really aren't. You just put them on your foot, wrap the little ties around your ankle twice, tie 'em in the back, and get goin!



Hehe  thanks. I actually considered for a moment against them (because that's really how lazy I am LOL) but they're too pretty to resist!


----------



## jenayb

He came!!!


----------



## FashionGoddess




----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

waiting !!!


----------



## PeepToe

Take it off, take it off!! 

I mean....


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Take it off, take it off!!
> 
> I mean....


 
Haha!


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Take it off, take it off!!
> 
> I mean....



Lol!!!


----------



## imskyhigh

omg hahahahahahaaha!

we're readdddddddyyyy jenay!



PeepToe said:


> Take it off, take it off!!
> 
> I mean....


----------



## *MJ*

:ninja:


----------



## jenayb

This delivery is very..... _special_......


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> This delivery is very..... _special_......



Oooo. Is it an SO???


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

bring it on ... Jenay !!!


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Oooo. Is it an SO???


 
Maybe. Maybe not. 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> bring it on ... Jenay !!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

A Jenay SO?  My money's on EEL BIANCA!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

whoohoooo


----------



## Miss T.

Ahhhh, we´re in for a good one!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I'M HERE!


----------



## Dessye

Can't wait to see!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Mmmmmm, Bianca???


----------



## PeepToe

More pics!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

OMG Jenay, we both are revealing at the same time lol ...


----------



## karwood

beige daffodile ?


----------



## l.a_girl19




----------



## chacci1

Very Prive!


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG Jenay, we both are revealing at the same time lol ...


 
I'm pretty excited about your thread right now so I'll step aside...


----------



## KlassicKouture




----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> beige daffodile ?


 


chacci1 said:


> Very Prive!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I know! I know! lol


----------



## imskyhigh

i'm putting in another vote for bianca!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> I know! I know! lol


----------



## heiress-ox

Two live reveals at once, I can't contain my impatient self haha


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> Two live reveals at once, I can't contain my impatient self haha


 
Lol! I'm waiting on *seductive* to finish hers!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I am almost done ...
Bring them on ... I will leave my last pair until you reveal yours..
Can't wait Jenay


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I am almost done ...
> Bring them on ... I will leave my last pair until you reveal yours..
> Can't wait Jenay


 
Lol! NO way. I am _way_ more excited to see your last pair because I think I know what it is!!!  

Bring it! Bring it!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

check it out !!!


----------



## imskyhigh

^ between the 2 of you I think that you're going to give every TPF member a heart attack from anticipation. you might as well just get it out of the way...... we surrender to you both and your INSANE shoes....


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> check it out !!!


----------



## aoqtpi

OMG your SO?! 

Wanna see!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Its your turn lol...
Bring those Beige Babes on !!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## aoqtpi

Ooooooooooo!!!


----------



## imskyhigh

goodbye. i die. 

f'ing INSANEEEEEE. congrats girl!


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG! OMG! OMG!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Biance Princess !!!
Congrats , they are beyond Gorgeous !!!
Worth the wait :*


----------



## jenayb

My very special order.. 

Beige Eel Bianca 140


----------



## jenayb

imskyhigh said:


> ^ between the 2 of you I think that you're going to give every TPF member a heart attack from anticipation. you might as well just get it out of the way...... we surrender to you both and your INSANE shoes....


----------



## l.a_girl19

Jenay they are perfection!!!!


----------



## laleeza

OMG - I DIE!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I looooove them, Congrats sweetheart !!


----------



## erinmiyu

what a lovely SO, *jenay*! well worth the wait


----------



## karwood

WOWZA!!! Those are amazingly stunning!   I totally love them!


----------



## aoqtpi

I can't believe they're finally here! They're drop dead gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> My very special order..
> 
> Beige Eel Bianca 140




OMG.....SOMEBODY PLEASE CALL ME A CARDIAC SPECIALIST NOW B/C I AM DEFINITELY HYPERVENTILATING AND READY TO GO INTO CARDIAC ARREST!!!!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Ooooooooooo!!!


 
Hehe! 



imskyhigh said:


> goodbye. i die.
> 
> f'ing INSANEEEEEE. congrats girl!


 
LOL! Thank you!! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!


 
Aren't they stunning? Can't wait to see yours hon! 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Biance Princess !!!
> Congrats , they are beyond Gorgeous !!!
> Worth the wait :*


 
Thank you so very much! I'm honored to have revealed at the same time as your gorgeous haul babe!! 



laleeza said:


> OMG - I DIE!!!


----------



## missgiannina

im in awe, they are truly beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> what a lovely SO, *jenay*! well worth the wait


 


karwood said:


> WOWZA!!! Those are amazingly stunning!  I totally love them!


 
Thank you so much hon!! 



aoqtpi said:


> I can't believe they're finally here! They're drop dead gorgeous! Congrats!


 
I know, I can't believe it, either! 



chacci1 said:


> OMG.....SOMEBODY PLEASE CALL ME A CARDIAC SPECIALIST NOW B/C I AM DEFINITELY HYPERVENTILATING AND READY TO GO INTO CARDIAC ARREST!!!!


 
Lol!!! Thank you sweet pea!!


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> im in awe, they are truly beautiful!


 
Aw thank you honey!!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

So very beautiful and well-deserved.  Love them!


----------



## jenayb

GCGDanielle said:


> So very beautiful and well-deserved. Love them!


 
Aw thank you sweetie. You totally guessed it, too!


----------



## heiress-ox

I died ! What a beautiful SO Jenay - you better be coming back with some modelling pics for us!


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> I died ! What a beautiful SO Jenay - you better be coming back with some modelling pics for us!


 
Hehe! I will. 

It may not be tonight because it's our anniversary so we'll be at home watching hockey, drinking LaBatt, and eating pizza. Calories, here I come!


----------



## FashionGoddess

They are so beautiful......Gorgeous Congrats Jenay!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Jenay * your SO Biancas are ahhhhhmazzzzzing whoaaaaa lady  I love them they are sooooo beautiful babe!!! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

FashionGoddess said:


> They are so beautiful......Gorgeous Congrats Jenay!


 
Thanks so much! 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *Jenay *your SO Biancas are ahhhhhmazzzzzing whoaaaaa lady  I love them they are sooooo beautiful babe!!! Congrats!


 
Aw thank you!!


----------



## Dessye

I'm so glad you finally got them, *J*!  Unfortunately, I can't see them but I can imagine how incredible they are!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I'm so glad you finally got them, *J*! Unfortunately, I can't see them but I can imagine how incredible they are!


 
Lol! Get off your iPhone, woman!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Get off your iPhone, woman!!


 
I'm at work


----------



## PeepToe

Jenay, your Biancas are ah-maz-ing!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I'm at work


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

JENAY! they are absolutely TDF! i love them! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## needloub

They are gorgeous!


----------



## icecreamom

Breathtaking... Speechless...need some air, now....


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## KlassicKouture

PERFECTION!!!!!!!!



And Happy Anniversary to you and DBF!!


----------



## r6girl2005

What an amazing, special pair. Congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

another amazing pair!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, you LUCKY WOMAN!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Oh my, they are amazing!  Congrats on a very gorgeous pair! 

Also wishing you a Happy Anniversary!


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats Jenay! Fabulous SO. They are classy, sexy and beautiful just like you!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats hun, they are perfection!


----------



## Dessye

They are truly stunning -- an excellent SO!   Mod pics!!!!


----------



## jenayb

So Boston lost, and DBF is trying to create a win for them on his hockey game on our PS3.

Meanwhile, this leaves me free to post some mod pics!!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> Congrats hun, they are perfection!



Thank you! How's the babe?  



Dessye said:


> They are truly stunning -- an excellent SO!   Mod pics!!!!



Aw thank you so much!!


----------



## *MJ*

STUNNING!!! They are gorgeous beyond words!!!! 

I'm so happy for you honey!!! Congrats, and Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> STUNNING!!! They are gorgeous beyond words!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy for you honey!!! Congrats, and Happy Anniversary!!!



Oh honey, thank you so very much. Love ya - so lucky to have a friend like you!!


----------



## jeshika

these are gorgeous, *jenay*!!!!!!  

congrats! they are so worth the wait!!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Love the mod pics Jenay - so glad everything worked out perfectly for you - they're gorgeous! Hope you had a good anniversary!


----------



## Miss T.

OMG! They are gorgeous AND it was perfectly timed for your anniversary. What could be better? Congratulations!


----------



## l.a_girl19

WOW. They really look amazing on you! I love the front view!! Gorgeous!!! 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!artyhat:


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! How's the babe?


 
Yw. He's is doing really well, cute as a botton (I may be biased lol)!

Congrats again on your gorgeous SO's, i'm glad they worked out as perfectly as you hoped and they look gorgeous on you!

and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY , DBF is very lucky to have you and i'm sure you are lucky to have him also!!


----------



## jenayb

^^^ Thank you!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Wow Jenay!! What a beautiful addition to your already fantastic collection!! They look stunning on you!!


----------



## Dessye

Again I can't see you mod pics because I'm at work  but what's this about your anniversary?? Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## jenayb

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Wow Jenay!! What a beautiful addition to your already fantastic collection!! They look stunning on you!!


 
Aw thanks!! 



Dessye said:


> Again I can't see you mod pics because I'm at work  but what's this about your anniversary?? Happy Anniversary!!!


 
*Dessye*, we really need to do something about this whole "work" thing. 

Thank you sweet pea!! I really do not deserve him!!


----------



## indi3r4

your thread and reveal is not for the faint hearted. your SO is absolutely AHHHMAAAZIIING!!  happy anniversary to you and your dbf!!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> your thread and reveal is not for the faint hearted. your SO is absolutely AHHHMAAAZIIING!!  happy anniversary to you and your dbf!!


 


Thank you honey, you are so very sweet!!


----------



## jenayb

So a few quick updates. I'll do mod pics later on, as I'm at the office!

My first CL sale score from NAP! Woohoo! I definitely love these! Super comfy! 

*Mrs Propre 140*







These next ones I think... Idk. They may go back. I'm just not in lurrrrrrve. 

*Louv AKA Vivaeva 160*


----------



## jenayb

This next pair is RIDIC!! When my Nordstrom SA said these were available, I nearly died! Of course with my tiny bird ankles and heels, I'll need to take these to my cobbler to have the sling backs shortened, but who cares. These are amazing, and I'd like to share lots of pictures as the detailing is just out of this planet.

*Winter Trash 150 - black velvet*


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb




----------



## LouboutinHottie

Wow you'e on a roll today! Congrats *J*!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Jenay *the beige eel biancas are truly amazing!!! Congrats girl!

eta:  ooooohhh! look at all your other new lovlies!!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Wow you'e on a roll today! Congrats *J*!


 
Lol, I know. I didn't buy these all at once. One pair happened to come super late, and two came super fast lol. 



yazziestarr said:


> *Jenay *the beige eel biancas are truly amazing!!! Congrats girl!
> 
> eta: ooooohhh! look at all your other new lovlies!!


 
Thanks sweet pea!


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


>



Oh wow, is there actually "stuff" in there?!


----------



## laleeza

Wow! Luuuuuuuuuurve the trash! Fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> Oh wow, is there actually "stuff" in there?!


 
Lol! yep!!  There is "trash" in there! 



laleeza said:


> Wow! Luuuuuuuuuurve the trash! Fabulous! Congrats!


 
Hehe thank you!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love the new purchases! I adore how the Trashes are always a bit of a surprise  And your ring looks beautiful, from the side profile. Picture?


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Love the new purchases! I adore how the Trashes are always a bit of a surprise  And your ring looks beautiful, from the side profile. Picture?


 
Thank you sweetie.

I love the Trash! I now fully understand why *carlinha* owns two pair!! 

Yes, DBF has great taste! Thank you!  

I'll try to get a pic up tonight!! :gruacho:


----------



## Dukeprincess

When I grow up, I want to be you.  That is all.


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> When I grow up, I want to be you. That is all.


----------



## LavenderIce

Finally!!!  Your SO has arrived!  I am so happy for you!!!  Congrats on an extraordinary addition!  The Bianca is your fave style and the color is so versatile.  I know you'll get lots of wear out of them.  Ooh, look at your sale and other additions too.  I love the unique details of the trash.  I was never tempted by anything made later than the Cate Trashes, but the Winter Trash is thisclose to making me reconsider.  And, happy anniversary!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Finally!!! Your SO has arrived! I am so happy for you!!! Congrats on an extraordinary addition! The Bianca is your fave style and the color is so versatile. I know you'll get lots of wear out of them. Ooh, look at your sale and other additions too. I love the unique details of the trash. I was never tempted by anything made later than the Cate Trashes, but the Winter Trash is thisclose to making me reconsider. And, happy anniversary!


 
Thank you so much *M*!! 

I would definitely reconsider the Trash... There are three variations for you to choose from, just saying.


----------



## hazeltt

Congrats on so many new additions! Your SO is beautiful! I love how delicate it looks it in beige.  And your ring! We need a front shot!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Congrats on so many new additions! Your SO is beautiful! I love how delicate it looks it in beige.  And your ring! We need a front shot!


 
Thank you sweet pea!

Lol ok I'll post a pic later hehe!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Yay! You got your WTs!!! I love them!! And your other two pairs are beautiful!! I especially love the Mrs Propre! ) Congrats!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Lol, I know. I didn't buy these all at once. One pair happened to come super late, and two came super fast lol.


 
Well at least you got your shoes!  Getting a pair this weekend for Grad


----------



## jancedtif

jenaywins said:


> My very special order..
> 
> Beige Eel Bianca 140



Gorgeous Jenay!  I love your other additions too!


----------



## heiress-ox

Jenay..I just can't girl - are you trying to kill people with all these reveals  This has perked my day up!


That Winter Trash is just  in the black velvet - so entirely gorgeous, the Miss Propre is growing on me so much, I know you'll wear them well and I know you're thinking of returning the Vivaeva, but I think you should keep; they'll be such an easy pair to throw on with jeans etc


----------



## cts900

First, Happy Anniversary!

Second, your SO is perfection.

Finally, Winter Trash!!!!!!!!!!!??????????  My goodness that is one beautiful work of art.  I cannot imagine anyone who would give her a better home than you.  

Congrats on everything, love.


----------



## carlinha

wow lady i miss a few days and i'm soooo behind!!!

first of all - your special order!  how special are they!!!  i'm glad you chose this color an style, both classic and won't ever date!

second - TRASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   and who said two?  three 

third - did i miss your engagement ring photo??!?!!  it looks AMAZING from the side babe!!!  please post pics!!!!!  and congrats on your anniversary!

the other 2 pairs are fun casual summer shoes too, but if you're not feeling the love on the grey pair, return!  so many other amazing pairs out there!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OMG your winter trash are  they are amazzzzing Jenay !  I love them they are perfect! and the combination of the colors scheme totally perfect  your so lucky babe !!!


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*, i love love love your winter trash!!!!!!! the detail is fabulous! congrats on that and your sale finds!!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

jenaywins said:


> So a few quick updates. I'll do mod pics later on, as I'm at the office!
> 
> My first CL sale score from NAP! Woohoo! I definitely love these! Super comfy!
> 
> *Mrs Propre 140*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These next ones I think... Idk. They may go back. I'm just not in lurrrrrrve.
> 
> *Louv AKA Vivaeva 160*




Jenay your collection is TDF 
WOW your Trash is stunning


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Wooot !!!
Winter Trash and  stuff !!!
You devil Jenay !!
I thought you're revealing your SO only !!!



Congrats on your Fab Trash !!
And you scored some nice practical loubies Hun !!
I neeeeed your Trash Modeling pix plz !!!*


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Thank you sweetie.
> 
> I love the Trash! I now fully understand why *carlinha* owns two pair!!
> 
> Yes, DBF has great taste! Thank you!
> 
> I'll try to get a pic up tonight!! :gruacho:



Can't wait! Rings are my favourite type of jewellry 

I see it was your Anni as well; congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

Whats all this _TRASH_ talk??? Have you not received them yet or have I totally missed these somewhere??


----------



## PeepToe

carlinha said:


> wow lady i miss a few days and i'm soooo behind!!!
> 
> first of all - your special order!  how special are they!!!  i'm glad you chose this color an style, both classic and won't ever date!
> 
> second - TRASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   and who said two?  three
> *
> third - did i miss your engagement ring photo??!?!!  it looks AMAZING from the side babe!!!  please post pics!!!!!  and congrats on your anniversary!*
> 
> the other 2 pairs are fun casual summer shoes too, but if you're not feeling the love on the grey pair, return!  so many other amazing pairs out there!!!


This! Your ring looks amazing! I can't wait to see pictures! 

And the winter trash are insane! I love them!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats on your new additions Jenay! The "trash" is AH-mazzzzzing! Tell me where do they get the trash to put in the shoes? Looks like some of it may be remains of what they have used on other shoes and some of looks like items they have collected, in particular the "US postage label" love that one!


----------



## bling*lover

bling*lover said:


> Whats all this _TRASH_ talk??? Have you not received them yet or have I totally missed these somewhere??


 
Never mind hun, answered my own question!!! I completely missed page 162, I have no idea how, 1 of my zombie moments perhaps! _ANYWAY_ the trash are out of this world amazing, congrats on them and your other new lovelies that I missed. Looking forward to mod pics! Congrats babe!


----------



## jenayb

Lol you guys... All excite over nothing. That is the same ring he gave me in December.


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Lol you guys... All excite over nothing. That is the same ring he gave me in December.


Uh, why are there not pictures included in this post?!?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

PeepToe said:


> Uh, why are there not pictures included in this post?!?


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Uh, why are there not pictures included in this post?!?


 
Lol!!

Fair enough.


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Fair enough.




Your left arm must have bulging muscles after lugging that thing around! Its even more amazing than I imagined from the first pic!


----------



## AEGIS

very nice additions.  :salute::salute::robot:<--i just wanted to use that smiley lol


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Your left arm must have bulging muscles after lugging that thing around! Its even more amazing than I imagined from the first pic!


 
Lol! Aw thanks sweet pea. DBF has exquisite taste. I'm really just a lucky recipient/bystander!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yay! You got your WTs!!! I love them!! And your other two pairs are beautiful!! I especially love the Mrs Propre! ) Congrats!


 
Thanks babe. You KNOW how long I've been waiting on the WT to be delivered! It took nearly two weeks!! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> Well at least you got your shoes!  Getting a pair this weekend for Grad


 
Yay can't wait to see what you decide on hon! 



jancedtif said:


> Gorgeous Jenay!  I love your other additions too!


 
Thank you hon!! 



heiress-ox said:


> Jenay..I just can't girl - are you trying to kill people with all these reveals  This has perked my day up!
> 
> That Winter Trash is just  in the black velvet - so entirely gorgeous, the Miss Propre is growing on me so much, I know you'll wear them well and I know you're thinking of returning the Vivaeva, but I think you should keep; they'll be such an easy pair to throw on with jeans etc


 
You are so sweet - thanks so much!! 



cts900 said:


> First, Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Second, your SO is perfection.
> 
> Finally, Winter Trash!!!!!!!!!!!?????????? My goodness that is one beautiful work of art. I cannot imagine anyone who would give her a better home than you.
> 
> Congrats on everything, love.


 
Thanks babe, you are just too good to me! 



carlinha said:


> wow lady i miss a few days and i'm soooo behind!!!
> 
> first of all - your special order! how special are they!!!  i'm glad you chose this color an style, both classic and won't ever date!
> 
> second - TRASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  and who said two? three
> 
> third - did i miss your engagement ring photo??!?!! it looks AMAZING from the side babe!!!  please post pics!!!!! and congrats on your anniversary!
> 
> the other 2 pairs are fun casual summer shoes too, but if you're not feeling the love on the grey pair, return! so many other amazing pairs out there!!!


 
Lol, oh yes three - my B!!! 

Thanks for the kind words hon!! And no no, everyone is all up in arms.. I've been getting texts and everything. The ring in the photos is the one Don gave me in December. I just don't think I've ever had the profile view on tPF before, lol! 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG your winter trash are  they are amazzzzing Jenay ! I love them they are perfect! and the combination of the colors scheme totally perfect  your so lucky babe !!!


 
Aw thank you sweetheart! I know, I would never exchange them because they are just... amazing!! 



jeshika said:


> *jenay*, i love love love your winter trash!!!!!!! the detail is fabulous! congrats on that and your sale finds!!!!


 
Thank you, sweet pea! 



05_sincere said:


> Jenay your collection is TDF
> WOW your Trash is stunning


 
Shucks. Thank you.  



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Wooot !!!*
> *Winter Trash and stuff !!!*
> *You devil Jenay !!*
> *I thought you're revealing your SO only !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Congrats on your Fab Trash !!*
> *And you scored some nice practical loubies Hun !!*
> *I neeeeed your Trash Modeling pix plz !!!*


 
No way girl - I had to try to keep up with your amazing reveal... Lol!!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Can't wait! Rings are my favourite type of jewellry
> 
> I see it was your Anni as well; congrats!


 
I finally got around to posting a pic - it only took me like 24 hours lol! 



bling*lover said:


> Whats all this _TRASH_ talk??? Have you not received them yet or have I totally missed these somewhere??


 
 



NANI1972 said:


> Congrats on your new additions Jenay! The "trash" is AH-mazzzzzing! Tell me where do they get the trash to put in the shoes? Looks like some of it may be remains of what they have used on other shoes and some of looks like items they have collected, in particular the "US postage label" love that one!


 
You know, that is a great question. I'd like to think that they use leftover materials just floating around, but I'm not sure if it's that cool. I'd love it if someone could chime in because the little items are just so cool!! 



bling*lover said:


> Never mind hun, answered my own question!!! I completely missed page 162, I have no idea how, 1 of my zombie moments perhaps! _ANYWAY_ the trash are out of this world amazing, congrats on them and your other new lovelies that I missed. Looking forward to mod pics! Congrats babe!


 
Hehe! Thanks sweetie!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> very nice additions. :salute::salute::robot:<--i just wanted to use that smiley lol


 
Lol! Thanks babe!


----------



## roussel

Congrats Jenay! Wonderful new additions.  I really like the Mrs Propre.  Looks very comfy.
Happy anniversary to both of you too!


----------



## jenayb

roussel said:


> Congrats Jenay! Wonderful new additions. I really like the Mrs Propre. Looks very comfy.
> Happy anniversary to both of you too!


 
Thanks so much sweetie!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Yay can't wait to see what you decide on hon!


 
Me too  today has gone by so slow! One more day!


----------



## aoqtpi

That ring is gorgeous* J*! I can only hope my future BF's taste is half that good


----------



## BijouBleu

I was behind! As in had to go back to Pg 151 I was so behind (no interwebs at house yet), but that  SO Bianca was a fantastic way to catch up. Those are deeeeeee-vine. I am also in love with the winter trash, love love. You have excellent taste, and excuse you and big rock  Loves it.

PS: We have carpets! Swing on by


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> That ring is gorgeous* J*! I can only hope my future BF's taste is half that good


 
Thanks babe. What he lacks in manners, he makes up for in taste. Lol! 



BijouBleu said:


> I was behind! As in had to go back to Pg 151 I was so behind (no interwebs at house yet), but that  SO Bianca was a fantastic way to catch up. Those are deeeeeee-vine. I am also in love with the winter trash, love love. You have excellent taste, and excuse you and big rock  Loves it.
> 
> PS: We have carpets! Swing on by


 
Lol! Thanks babe!

Woohoo carpets!!!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Fair enough.



holy humongous!! Totally gorgy 
he's a keeper fo sho!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, please stop! I am getting too old for the heart attacks you keep giving me with your gorgeous shoes. My favorites are your SO Biancas and the WT. Love them all (and your ring, too).


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Fair enough.



Ok...if the shoes weren't amaze.....the ring is out of this world!!!  You are like in the Kim Kardashian league with that rock!!!  You GO GIRL!!!  Gorg!


----------



## Dessye

OMG!!!!! Your winter trash are AH-MA-ZING!!   I hope my pair is as beautiful   I got the gold version.

And congrats on Mrs Propre and Vivaeva!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenay congrats on all the new ones! i actually LOVE the trash - i had a different opinion of the ones i saw IRL at saks but yours are beautiful!!! XOXO


----------



## misselizabeth22

Yay! Love all the new babies!!!  

Definitely perked my day up!! 

Happy Anniversary as well!! Are y'all watching the game?  lol


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Fair enough.


 
Big Congrats to you sweet Jenay!!!
This ring is so special..just spectacular!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Love your new additions babe!!!
Especially the Trash and your SO!!!!
Great taste, like usual!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love the new additions babe! Especially the Winter Trash and the SO Eel Biancas are stunning!!!


----------



## Star1231

Gorgeous additions Jenay!  The SO Biancas are stunning!!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Wow wow wow!!! The SO is divine and the Winter Trash are amazing. I love the black velvet. Congrats!


----------



## Star86doll

Your SO bianca are amazing, love the color!! Your Winter Trash are truly beauty! 
So jealous you got the batik piggies. 

Love your new additions!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> holy humongous!! Totally gorgy
> he's a keeper fo sho!



Hehe yes he is pretty special. Honestly, I am so very lucky... I do not deserve him at all. The ring is just the icing! 



BattyBugs said:


> Jenay, please stop! I am getting too old for the heart attacks you keep giving me with your gorgeous shoes. My favorites are your SO Biancas and the WT. Love them all (and your ring, too).



Oh sweet bat, thank you so much! Btw by the time I got your text I had already flown home from Dallas today. WTH Verizon!! I'm so sorry!! 



chacci1 said:


> Ok...if the shoes weren't amaze.....the ring is out of this world!!!  You are like in the Kim Kardashian league with that rock!!!  You GO GIRL!!!  Gorg!



Lol!! Thanks babe! 



Dessye said:


> OMG!!!!! Your winter trash are AH-MA-ZING!!   I hope my pair is as beautiful   I got the gold version.
> 
> And congrats on Mrs Propre and Vivaeva!



I saw the gold version in the Dallas boutique yesterday, hello! Swoon! Is two too much??? Where is *carlinha* on this one!! Heh! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> jenay congrats on all the new ones! i actually LOVE the trash - i had a different opinion of the ones i saw IRL at saks but yours are beautiful!!! XOXO



Thank you sweetheart!! I knew they would be lovely IRL! They are right up my alley! 



misselizabeth22 said:


> Yay! Love all the new babies!!!
> 
> Definitely perked my day up!!
> 
> Happy Anniversary as well!! Are y'all watching the game?  lol



Xo thank you babe.

You KNOW we were watching! Lol! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Big Congrats to you sweet Jenay!!!
> This ring is so special..just spectacular!!!





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Love your new additions babe!!!
> Especially the Trash and your SO!!!!
> Great taste, like usual!!!!



I am seriously always so happy to see you pop up! Thank you sweet pea!!!


----------



## jenayb

Star1231 said:


> Gorgeous additions Jenay!  The SO Biancas are stunning!!



Thank you so much! 



ImeldaMarkII said:


> Wow wow wow!!! The SO is divine and the Winter Trash are amazing. I love the black velvet. Congrats!



Thank you, I love the velvet, too!! 



Star86doll said:


> Your SO bianca are amazing, love the color!! Your Winter Trash are truly beauty!
> So jealous you got the batik piggies.
> 
> Love your new additions!



You should also get the Batik Piggies so that we can be twins!


----------



## natassha68

Bee- UU- tiful new additions !!!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> Lol you guys... All excite over nothing. That is the same ring he gave me in December.



OMG, I was on the phone with a client (and checking out your new shoes) when I saw the ring and thought you were engaged! I shrieked out loud in the client's ear and everything 


Oh my, I am in LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE with the Winter Trash!!!! Congrats babe!


----------



## jenayb

natassha68 said:


> Bee- UU- tiful new additions !!!!!





KlassicKouture said:


> OMG, I was on the phone with a client (and checking out your new shoes) when I saw the ring and thought you were engaged! I shrieked out loud in the client's ear and everything
> 
> 
> Oh my, I am in LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE with the Winter Trash!!!! Congrats babe!



Thanks ladies!!

*KK*, lol!


----------



## jenayb

So, seriously the wait for UHGs can be excruciating, and I swear it seems like particular UHGs will literally never show up. When this next shoe popped up on eBay, I died. I literally could not believe it! Then, all of a sudden people on eBay started bidding, and the extremely reasonable BIN disappeared.  So I emailed the seller and pretty much begged for a BIN. Luckily, she is a wonderful tPF member and obliged! This is the one and only time I have ever seen this shoe pop up - ever. The only other time I've ever seen this shoe was at the LV boutique when it was still available retail. Outside of that.... This has proven extremely hard to find. All that aside, I feel very blessed to present -- 

*Nude Clou Noeud 120*


----------



## jeNYC

yayyy congrats!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Yaaaaay , Congrats show twin !!!
Where did you find them ???


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> yayyy congrats!!!



Thank you! Also, your Meridian Strass project turned out amazing.  



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Yaaaaay , Congrats show twin !!!
> Where did you find them ???



Yay shoe twin!! 

I actually found them on eBay. This particular pair was one that I have known about for a while, as they belonged to a lovely tPFer previously. Of course, I had inquired as to where she found them a few months ago. Well, as luck would have it, she decided to let them go to a new home recently, and that home is mine.


----------



## laleeza

Wow! Gorgeous! I'm such a sucker for the spikes  
congrats jenay!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Hehe yes he is pretty special. Honestly, I am so very lucky... I do not deserve him at all. The ring is just the icing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the gold version in the Dallas boutique yesterday, hello! Swoon! Is two too much??? Where is *carlinha* on this one!! Heh!





jenaywins said:


> So, seriously the wait for UHGs can be excruciating, and I swear it seems like particular UHGs will literally never show up. When this next shoe popped up on eBay, I died. I literally could not believe it! Then, all of a sudden people on eBay started bidding, and the extremely reasonable BIN disappeared.  So I emailed the seller and pretty much begged for a BIN. Luckily, she is a wonderful tPF member and obliged! This is the one and only time I have ever seen this shoe pop up - ever. The only other time I've ever seen this shoe was at the LV boutique when it was still available retail. Outside of that.... This has proven extremely hard to find. All that aside, I feel very blessed to present --
> 
> *Nude Clou Noeud 120*



that ring is seriously stunning.  what kind of stone is it?

and of course another trash is not too much!  i personally think the gold lady fabric version is the best of the 3 this season.  

congrats on the nude clou noued!  i love them.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! Also, your Meridian Strass project turned out amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay shoe twin!!
> 
> I actually found them on eBay. This particular pair was one that I have known about for a while, as they belonged to a lovely tPFer previously. Of course, I had inquired as to where she found them a few months ago. Well, as luck would have it, she decided to let them go to a new home recently, and that home is mine.



OMG, i am so impressed !
My warm congrats for such a special unique pair.
You deserve it sweet J :*

I was dying to get the C-Noued in the 150 , but my SA advised me not to loose the 120. It was one of the best advices i followed in choosing my CLs.
I am soo happy for you , wooooohoooooooo


----------



## yazziestarr

AHHHHHHHH!AHHHHHHHHH! OMGEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ

Im soooooooo excited for you!!!!!! and to see these shoes!!!!!! 

(and now theres hope they might pop up for me too)

Dreams do come true!!!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> that ring is seriously stunning.  what kind of stone is it?
> 
> and of course another trash is not too much!  i personally think the gold lady fabric version is the best of the 3 this season.
> 
> congrats on the nude clou noued!  i love them.



Thank you! It's Rutilated Quartz, actually, which I had never heard of until DBF gave me this for Xmas! 

I absolutely love the gold heel............ So much....


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! I'm such a sucker for the spikes
> congrats jenay!!



Aw thanks hon!  



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG, i am so impressed !
> My warm congrats for such a special unique pair.
> You deserve it sweet J :*
> 
> I was dying to get the C-Noued in the 150 , but my SA advised me not to loose the 120. It was one of the best advices i followed in choosing my CLs.
> I am soo happy for you , wooooohoooooooo



Your SA was very wise - I passed on the 120 to purchase the 150. Sigh.


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> AHHHHHHHH!AHHHHHHHHH! OMGEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ
> 
> Im soooooooo excited for you!!!!!! and to see these shoes!!!!!!
> 
> (and now theres hope they might pop up for me too)
> 
> Dreams do come true!!!



Hehe! Thanks so much! 

It's true that if you are just persistent, UHGs will come your way eventually.


----------



## hazeltt

They're beautiful! Congrats on finding another HG! I love how the nude changes colour in each of your pics. And I have a feeling the other three you listed in your siggy will appear very soon!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> so, seriously the wait for uhgs can be excruciating, and i swear it seems like particular uhgs will literally never show up. When this next shoe popped up on ebay, i died. I literally could not believe it! Then, all of a sudden people on ebay started bidding, and the extremely reasonable bin disappeared.  So i emailed the seller and pretty much begged for a bin. Luckily, she is a wonderful tpf member and obliged! This is the one and only time i have ever seen this shoe pop up - ever. The only other time i've ever seen this shoe was at the lv boutique when it was still available retail. Outside of that.... This has proven extremely hard to find. All that aside, i feel very blessed to present --
> 
> *nude clou noeud 120*


yay!!! Congrats girl!!! Love love love these!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

congrats!


----------



## FlipDiver

Congrats J!  The nude clou noeud is a perfect match to your skin color.  The first few pics look like a pinky nude.  What a great find!  That was really nice of the seller do the BIN price for you.


----------



## icecreamom

Congrats girl! I'm so so soooo happy for you!!!


----------



## needloub

They are gorgeous on you!  Congrats on finding your UHG!!


----------



## rock_girl

jenaywins said:


>


 
Be still my little geologist heart...Love the rutilated quartz!  We are ring twins!


----------



## rock_girl

Shut the Front Door!    Your newest additions are _TDF_...  the Trash are stunning, but the beige eel Biancas... I die!  

On a totally unrelated note, I was out driving yesterday and stumbled across Jenay Court!  If I wasn't running late, I would've snapped a picture for ya!


----------



## erinmiyu

*jenay* those are fab! you got rid of the 150s, right?


----------



## NANI1972

BIG CONGRATS J'ENAY!!! I'm so happy for you! The Clou Noeud 120 are so rare you have the best shoe karma eva. Wear them in good health my dear.


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Congrats on finding it!!! Every time I check your thread, it feels like Christmas for me.


----------



## aoqtpi

Haha, I totally thought they were pink when I saw the first few pictures. Those are fantastic, and go so well with your skin tone! Congrats on an UHG


----------



## pr1nc355

Congrats, J!  So happy for you--the CN's are stunning on you


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> They're beautiful! Congrats on finding another HG! I love how the nude changes colour in each of your pics. And I have a feeling the other three you listed in your siggy will appear very soon!



Thank you so much! The Clou Noeud nude is definitely different than any other nude - it's just stunning.

And GAH I hope I can find the siggy shoes, hehe! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> yay!!! Congrats girl!!! Love love love these!!!



Thank you babe!! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> congrats!



Thanks hon. Looks like you'll have a reveal pretty soon, too! 



FlipDiver said:


> Congrats J!  The nude clou noeud is a perfect match to your skin color.  The first few pics look like a pinky nude.  What a great find!  That was really nice of the seller do the BIN price for you.



Thank you! It is a super amazing colour, and the seller is very, very sweet indeed! 



icecreamom said:


> Congrats girl! I'm so so soooo happy for you!!!



Thanks hon!! 



needloub said:


> They are gorgeous on you!  Congrats on finding your UHG!!



Thank you, it's super nice to finally have it! 



rock_girl said:


> Be still my little geologist heart...Love the rutilated quartz!  We are ring twins!



Lol! Ring twins!  



rock_girl said:


> Shut the Front Door!    Your newest additions are _TDF_...  the Trash are stunning, but the beige eel Biancas... I die!
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, I was out driving yesterday and stumbled across Jenay Court!  If I wasn't running late, I would've snapped a picture for ya!



Jenay Court! I should live there, lol! 



erinmiyu said:


> *jenay* those are fab! you got rid of the 150s, right?



Thank you darling. Yes, it's true - I sold my black and nude 150s a while back. I kind of regret it but they just were not practical for me. 



NANI1972 said:


> BIG CONGRATS J'ENAY!!! I'm so happy for you! The Clou Noeud 120 are so rare you have the best shoe karma eva. Wear them in good health my dear.



Thank you hon. Now we just need to find yours...


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Haha, I totally thought they were pink when I saw the first few pictures. Those are fantastic, and go so well with your skin tone! Congrats on an UHG



I know they almost do have a pinkish tone in certain lights. Super pretty!!  



pr1nc355 said:


> Congrats, J!  So happy for you--the CN's are stunning on you



Special thanks to you.


----------



## BellaShoes

You have been a busy bee! Congrats on all of your new shoes but especially your Eel... they are fab!


----------



## skislope15

They look great jenay glad you got them!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... babe, you never cease to impress!!  congratulations!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> You have been a busy bee! Congrats on all of your new shoes but especially your Eel... they are fab!



Thank you!!  



skislope15 said:


> They look great jenay glad you got them!



Thanks again for the heads up hon! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... babe, you never cease to impress!!  congratulations!!!



I try, hehe! Thank you sweet pea!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love them J!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> Love them J!



Lol! You like how you were on the phone with me when I picked them up?  I was really trying to remain calm..... Hehe.


----------



## misselizabeth22

jenaywins said:


> Lol! You like how you were on the phone with me when I picked them up?  I was really trying to remain calm..... Hehe.




Yes, I feel like I was there!  lol I'm vicariously wearing heels with you.. Damn flats!

My beloved Gamecocks are OTW to OMAHA!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

You can never have too many spikes. Congrats on scoring such a fabulous pair!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> Yes, I feel like I was there!  lol I'm vicariously wearing heels with you.. Damn flats!
> 
> My beloved Gamecocks are OTW to OMAHA!!!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> You can never have too many spikes. Congrats on scoring such a fabulous pair!



Thank you honey. Sorry we missed each other in Dallas. Stupid Verizon. 

And yes... One can never have too many spikes! artyhat:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

They are beautiful Jenay! I had no idea the Clou Noeud came in a 120mm.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> They are beautiful Jenay! I had no idea the Clou Noeud came in a 120mm.



Thank you babe. In the US, they were a Las Vegas boutique exclusive; however, I do believe that HK also had them.  

They are super elusive. I am absolutely blessed.


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> So, seriously the wait for UHGs can be excruciating, and I swear it seems like particular UHGs will literally never show up. When this next shoe popped up on eBay, I died. I literally could not believe it! Then, all of a sudden people on eBay started bidding, and the extremely reasonable BIN disappeared.  So I emailed the seller and pretty much begged for a BIN. Luckily, she is a wonderful tPF member and obliged! This is the one and only time I have ever seen this shoe pop up - ever. The only other time I've ever seen this shoe was at the LV boutique when it was still available retail. Outside of that.... This has proven extremely hard to find. All that aside, I feel very blessed to present --
> 
> *Nude Clou Noeud 120*



Those are GOR-GEOUS!  Congratulations on finding your UHG!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Those are GOR-GEOUS!  Congratulations on finding your UHG!



Thank you so much! I literally cannot believe I got to remove that one from the signature!


----------



## PeepToe

Congrats on your amazing find Jenay! They look amazing on you!


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Congrats on your amazing find Jenay! They look amazing on you!



Aw thank you sweetheart!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Fabulous new additions!  Happy Anniversary! That ring!


----------



## PetitColibri

congrats in finding a UHG !
It takes time ! I know because I'm still looking for styles that never pop up on ebay !
I hope you will enjoy them


----------



## sylphfae

O M F G. I just saw your nude Clou Noeuds, and I am just speechless. They are heartbreakingly gorgeous.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Thank you so much! The Clou Noeud nude is definitely different than any other nude - it's just stunning.
> 
> And GAH I hope I can find the siggy shoes, hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you babe!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. Looks like you'll have a reveal pretty soon, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is a super amazing colour, and the seller is very, very sweet indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it's super nice to finally have it!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Ring twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Jenay Court! I should live there, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you darling. Yes, it's true - I sold my black and nude 150s a while back. I kind of regret it but they just were not practical for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hon. Now we just need to find yours...


 
Lol yes, very soon!!! Yayy!!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Fabulous new additions!  Happy Anniversary! That ring!


 
Hehe, thanks sweet pea!! 



PetitColibri said:


> congrats in finding a UHG !
> It takes time ! I know because I'm still looking for styles that never pop up on ebay !
> I hope you will enjoy them


 
Which style? Let me help you find it!!! 



sylphfae said:


> O M F G. I just saw your nude Clou Noeuds, and I am just speechless. They are heartbreakingly gorgeous.


 
Aw, thank you so much hon. Now to find the perfect outfit to wear them with!!


----------



## PetitColibri

thanks for offering your help ! you're so kind

right now I'm really into the alti with silver spikes but I contacted CS and they told me there was only one pair left in the USA in 35.5 and I'm 36.5 in CLs...
I tried every boutique in France and UK but nothing left...
I think a full size down would not fit sadly...

I've also been looking for yellow suede declic forever but they never pop on ebay in my size !


----------



## Dessye

OMG, Jenay --- YEAH!!!   They look gorgeous on you --- yes, so very blessed


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Thank you babe. In the US, they were a Las Vegas boutique exclusive; however, I do believe that HK also had them.
> 
> They are super elusive. I am absolutely blessed.



You're definitely lucky for having such an exclusive pair. I think it's time for an updated shoe cabinet pic


----------



## cts900

_ggggggggggiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrllllllllllll._....I cannot imagine a more perfect J'enay shoe!  First, the nude is _perfection_ and second, the style has you all over it--whimsical, feminine, fierce, daring, bold....and the list goes on.  I am _thrilled_ for you, babe!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Congrats jenay!!!!!!!! p.s singapore boutique also had them in 120


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> thanks for offering your help ! you're so kind
> 
> right now I'm really into the alti with silver spikes but I contacted CS and they told me there was only one pair left in the USA in 35.5 and I'm 36.5 in CLs...
> I tried every boutique in France and UK but nothing left...
> I think a full size down would not fit sadly...
> 
> I've also been looking for yellow suede declic forever but they never pop on ebay in my size !


 
I will keep my eyes open for you hon!!  



Dessye said:


> OMG, Jenay --- YEAH!!!  They look gorgeous on you --- yes, so very blessed


 
Aw thank you so much honey!!!! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> You're definitely lucky for having such an exclusive pair. I think it's time for an updated shoe cabinet pic


 
Lol I have to take a cabinet pic when DBF isn't home, because that means dragging out the ones I have stashed in the guest room closet - lol!  



cts900 said:


> _ggggggggggiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrllllllllllll._....I cannot imagine a more perfect J'enay shoe! First, the nude is _perfection_ and second, the style has you all over it--whimsical, feminine, fierce, daring, bold....and the list goes on. I am _thrilled_ for you, babe!


 
You are such a DOLL!! Thank you sweet pea, I really appreciate it!!  



immashoesaddict said:


> Congrats jenay!!!!!!!! p.s singapore boutique also had them in 120


 
You are right. And I remember that now because I was upset that they wouldn't ship to the US.


----------



## immashoesaddict

ahah either way CONGRATSSSS on such hawt shoes .. off to drool on the rest of your collection


----------



## jenayb

immashoesaddict said:


> ahah either way CONGRATSSSS on such hawt shoes .. off to drool on the rest of your collection


----------



## KlassicKouture

No words! 


Okay, a few words...I am SOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!


----------



## pr1nc355

jenaywins said:


> Special thanks to you.


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> No words!
> 
> 
> Okay, a few words...I am SOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!


 
Lol! Always so glad to see you.  



pr1nc355 said:


>


----------



## BijouBleu

You seriously have the best shoe karma evah! So so happy for you getting these. .




jenaywins said:


> So, seriously the wait for UHGs can be excruciating, and I swear it seems like particular UHGs will literally never show up. When this next shoe popped up on eBay, I died. I literally could not believe it! Then, all of a sudden people on eBay started bidding, and the extremely reasonable BIN disappeared.  So I emailed the seller and pretty much begged for a BIN. Luckily, she is a wonderful tPF member and obliged! This is the one and only time I have ever seen this shoe pop up - ever. The only other time I've ever seen this shoe was at the LV boutique when it was still available retail. Outside of that.... This has proven extremely hard to find. All that aside, I feel very blessed to present --
> 
> *Nude Clou Noeud 120*


----------



## karwood

Super congrats on finding your UHG!!  They are fierce and fabulous!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Lol I have to take a cabinet pic when DBF isn't home, because that means dragging out the ones I have stashed in the guest room closet - lol!


 
 You know you have a lot of shoes when...  Till then, I will be waiting


----------



## FashionGoddess

jenaywins said:


> So, seriously the wait for UHGs can be excruciating, and I swear it seems like particular UHGs will literally never show up. When this next shoe popped up on eBay, I died. I literally could not believe it! Then, all of a sudden people on eBay started bidding, and the extremely reasonable BIN disappeared.  So I emailed the seller and pretty much begged for a BIN. Luckily, she is a wonderful tPF member and obliged! This is the one and only time I have ever seen this shoe pop up - ever. The only other time I've ever seen this shoe was at the LV boutique when it was still available retail. Outside of that.... This has proven extremely hard to find. All that aside, I feel very blessed to present --
> 
> *Nude Clou Noeud 120*


Congrats Jenay...u are so lucky. Show Stopper!


----------



## jeNYC

OMG Jenay...someone tagged this site on my friends fb and i recognized ur tattoo!  your legs are on the stripe of the pictures

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Best-Christian-Louboutin-Original-Products/143731159031897


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Yayyyyyyy Shoe Cousin!!! love the clou noeuds babe so happy you got them  omg how did I miss your ring? holy smokes woman!!!  Congrats babe on your engagement !


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> OMG Jenay...someone tagged this site on my friends fb and i recognized ur tattoo! your legs are on the stripe of the pictures
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Best-Christian-Louboutin-Original-Products/143731159031897


 
I've reported this page, as have many other tPFers but it's still up. 

Honestly, I have had *so* many instances where people have pointed out my photos being used for counterfeit websites... I may not be able to keep this collection thread up much longer.


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> You seriously have the best shoe karma evah! So so happy for you getting these. .


 
Thanks hon! Always so nice to see you around here! 



karwood said:


> Super congrats on finding your UHG!!  They are fierce and fabulous!!!


 
Thanks so much *K*!!! 




LouboutinHottie said:


> You know you have a lot of shoes when...  Till then, I will be waiting


 
Lol! 



FashionGoddess said:


> Congrats Jenay...u are so lucky. Show Stopper!


 
Hehe, aw thank you. No luck involved hon..... Just persistence.  



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Yayyyyyyy Shoe Cousin!!! love the clou noeuds babe so happy you got them  omg how did I miss your ring? holy smokes woman!!!  Congrats babe on your engagement !


 
Thank you SOOOO much sweet pea!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Omg Jenay!!! You are engaged???? Why didn't you tell me???? lol jk Huge congrats!!! You deserve it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Ok. I had a heart attack! I was so excited when I saw the words "congrats on your engagement". False alarm Although, I have a feeling it will happen soon for ya soon babe!


----------



## cts900

I am just back for purposes of admiration and drooling.


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> I've reported this page, as have many other tPFers but it's still up.
> 
> Honestly, I have had *so* many instances where people have pointed out my photos being used for counterfeit websites... I may not be able to keep this collection thread up much longer.



oh no, this is so unfair !
I love to come look at your shoes on tpf to brighten my day  
but I do understand your point of view... I would be so angry if these were my mod pics...


----------



## jenayb

I decided to post an updated cabinet shot seeing as my last few additions will likely be my last for a while. I'm feeling pretty content with my current list of sole mates and don't feel the burning need to add anything else right now. This could certainly change overnight, but for now, here's where we are at. 

_Not pictured: Panier Khaki/Khaki, Panier Black/Black, Panier Black/Khaki, Hola Chica - Black, Hola Chica - Tan, Piros - Camel Suede, Egoutina, Spiked Pigalle Flat, Leopard Pony Hair Pigalle Flat, Beige Rosella Flat, Black/Pewter Rosella Flat, Hola Nina, Nuria_


----------



## laleeza

Wow *j'enay*! Pure fabulousness!! 
someday...
I just ordered the cabinet - they had it online again - so excited, but it will take me awhile to fill it (maybe)


----------



## LavenderIce

I love the contents of your cabinet!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Wow *j'enay*! Pure fabulousness!!
> someday...
> I just ordered the cabinet - they had it online again - so excited, but it will take me awhile to fill it (maybe)



Filling it is half the fun and adventure of collecting!  



LavenderIce said:


> I love the contents of your cabinet!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jenaywins said:


> I decided to post an updated cabinet shot seeing as my last few additions will likely be my last for a while. I'm feeling pretty content with my current list of sole mates and don't feel the burning need to add anything else right now. This could certainly change overnight, but for now, here's where we are at.
> 
> _Not pictured: Panier Khaki/Khaki, Panier Black/Black, Panier Black/Khaki, Hola Chica - Black, Hola Chica - Tan, Piros - Camel Suede, Egoutina, Spiked Pigalle Flat, Leopard Pony Hair Pigalle Flat, Beige Rosella Flat, Black/Pewter Rosella Flat, Hola Nina, Nuria_
> 
> http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/randyswagon/Jenays Album/9c5fa7da-1.jpg
> 
> http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/randyswagon/Jenays Album/05c7c94b-1.jpg
> 
> http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/randyswagon/Jenays Album/2341f59d-1.jpg



Can I sleep over? OMG love!


----------



## jenayb

dirtyaddiction said:


> Can I sleep over? OMG love!





 Thank you!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> I decided to post an updated cabinet shot seeing as my last few additions will likely be my last for a while. I'm feeling pretty content with my current list of sole mates and don't feel the burning need to add anything else right now. This could certainly change overnight, but for now, here's where we are at.
> 
> _Not pictured: Panier Khaki/Khaki, Panier Black/Black, Panier Black/Khaki, Hola Chica - Black, Hola Chica - Tan, Piros - Camel Suede, Egoutina, Spiked Pigalle Flat, Leopard Pony Hair Pigalle Flat, Beige Rosella Flat, Black/Pewter Rosella Flat, Hola Nina, Nuria_


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*I have seen new hits in your closet Jenay !!!
Royal Blue WS / Suede Daffs !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> I decided to post an updated cabinet shot seeing as my last few additions will likely be my last for a while. I'm feeling pretty content with my current list of sole mates and don't feel the burning need to add anything else right now. This could certainly change overnight, but for now, here's where we are at.
> 
> _Not pictured: Panier Khaki/Khaki, Panier Black/Black, Panier Black/Khaki, Hola Chica - Black, Hola Chica - Tan, Piros - Camel Suede, Egoutina, Spiked Pigalle Flat, Leopard Pony Hair Pigalle Flat, Beige Rosella Flat, Black/Pewter Rosella Flat, Hola Nina, Nuria_



great collection !
so if I'm right you have 57 pairs ? great job
I must save the money to buy myself a bookcase for my Loubies too !
I enjoy the ones on TPF so much !
I still remember when I got my first pairs and dreaming on tpf in front of red bookcase full of CLs...
Now I have a lot of CLs but I'm still missing the bookcase 
Anyway... I don't know if I will be able to buy it very soon... too many gorgeous CLs just willing to fill my appartment


----------



## aoqtpi

Love the updated cabinet picture! What a gorgeous collection you have!


----------



## laurenam

WOW!  57 pairs!! 

Loving the Lucifer and Pik Pik. Do I spy with my little eye, something tiger?


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> I decided to post an updated cabinet shot seeing as my last few additions will likely be my last for a while. I'm feeling pretty content with my current list of sole mates and don't feel the burning need to add anything else right now. This could certainly change overnight, but for now, here's where we are at.
> 
> _Not pictured: Panier Khaki/Khaki, Panier Black/Black, Panier Black/Khaki, Hola Chica - Black, Hola Chica - Tan, Piros - Camel Suede, Egoutina, Spiked Pigalle Flat, Leopard Pony Hair Pigalle Flat, Beige Rosella Flat, Black/Pewter Rosella Flat, Hola Nina, Nuria_


 So dreamy Jenay! Wow dats a lota shooz! Fabulous collection.


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, sweeties!  



PetitColibri said:


> great collection !
> so if I'm right you have 57 pairs ? great job
> I must save the money to buy myself a bookcase for my Loubies too !
> I enjoy the ones on TPF so much !
> I still remember when I got my first pairs and dreaming on tpf in front of red bookcase full of CLs...
> Now I have a lot of CLs but I'm still missing the bookcase
> Anyway... I don't know if I will be able to buy it very soon... too many gorgeous CLs just willing to fill my appartment


 
57 pairs? :girlwhack: Geez! I've actually sold off a ton of pairs recently, my GOODNESS.  

I didn't even realize it was that many. Anyhoo I can't wait to see your red bookcase!


----------



## sobe2009

Absolutely beautiful!! Yes def u should be very happy with such a great collection. Lovely display


----------



## roussel

Nice! I love the shoe cabinet Jenay!  You have so many beauties in there


----------



## jenayb

Thank you ladies. You're both so sweet.


----------



## cts900

If that is not a cabinet full of love, then I do not know what would be.  Each pair is glorious.  I love how you have them so thoughtfully organized. Astonishing collection, J.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> If that is not a cabinet full of love, then I do not know what would be. Each pair is glorious. I love how you have them so thoughtfully organized. Astonishing collection, J.


 


Thank you babe, but I still die for your AHP.


----------



## Cityfashionista

I love your collection. 

Where'd you get the cabinet?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Wow! There are a few pairs I had not seen! You found the RB suede Daffs???? Yahhoooo!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> I love your collection.
> 
> Where'd you get the cabinet?


Thanks babe. It's from Ikea! I got it on clearance for $249 a while back!  



l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! There are a few pairs I had not seen! You found the RB suede Daffs???? Yahhoooo!


 
Gah! Yes girl - they finally came!! I have been up north and haven't had a chance to email you to catch up I guess!


----------



## skislope15

l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! There are a few pairs I had not seen! You found the RB suede Daffs???? Yahhoooo!



More like they found her lol


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> More like they found her lol


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> More like they found her lol


 
You know, I do love a good story about shoes, so I think I'll share this one. Besides, these shoes deserve a formal introduction!! 

Recently, I've been in a less is more phase, which is unusual for me because I typically believe that _more_ is more. In the spirit of downsizing, I've been painstakingly parting with numerous pairs that I either have never worn or no longer wear. There was one particular pair that I've had for quite some time now but have never worn... I just couldn't bring myself to part with this particular pair because, well, they are gorgeous. They are extremely hard to find, and amazingly beautiful. I should keep them, right? Wrong. After many nights and afternoons trying this pair on and posing in front of the mirror in our bedroom, I finally woke up and realized that yes, this pair is beautiful, but it is not my style. They must go. With a heavy heart, I put them up on eBay. They had immediate attention that night -- and a lot of questions, low ball offers, etc etc. 

As it so happened, I checked my iPhone first thing in the morning as I always do and saw that I had a question on this pair of shoes from a tPFer that I had become chummy with. She had come upon a pair of shoes that I desperately wanted but couldn't ever seem to find and, bless her heart, offered to trade for the pair I had listed on eBay. Let me tell you, that listing came down _immediately_.  We'll wait to see if she reveals her pair, but in the meantime, here's mine. 

*Royal Blue Suede Daffodile*







So as it happens, I had literally just sold my RB Suede Lady Dafs the day before hearing from the tPFer that traded me, as I just couldn't get with the ankle strap. It was just... too much. These, on the other hand, are just right. 

*Thank you.*


----------



## needloub

WOW *Jenay*!!  Your thread is one of my favorites!  You never disappoint, huh?


----------



## BattyBugs

Amazing, Jenay! I don't think I would want to leave the house. I'd spend all my time playing with my (your) shoes.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe. It's from Ikea! I got it on clearance for $249 a while back!
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! Yes girl - they finally came!! I have been up north and haven't had a chance to email you to catch up I guess!



It's all good hun I hope you had a good time! I am just thrilled to see your beautiful RB Daffs! Yay! Congrats


----------



## l.a_girl19

skislope15 said:


> More like they found her lol



 I see... lol


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> You know, I do love a good story about shoes, so I think I'll share this one. Besides, these shoes deserve a formal introduction!!
> 
> Recently, I've been in a less is more phase, which is unusual for me because I typically believe that _more_ is more. In the spirit of downsizing, I've been painstakingly parting with numerous pairs that I either have never worn or no longer wear. There was one particular pair that I've had for quite some time now but have never worn... I just couldn't bring myself to part with this particular pair because, well, they are gorgeous. They are extremely hard to find, and amazingly beautiful. I should keep them, right? Wrong. After many nights and afternoons trying this pair on and posing in front of the mirror in our bedroom, I finally woke up and realized that yes, this pair is beautiful, but it is not my style. They must go. With a heavy heart, I put them up on eBay. They had immediate attention that night -- and a lot of questions, low ball offers, etc etc.
> 
> As it so happened, I checked my iPhone first thing in the morning as I always do and saw that I had a question on this pair of shoes from a tPFer that I had become chummy with. She had come upon a pair of shoes that I desperately wanted but couldn't ever seem to find and, bless her heart, offered to trade for the pair I had listed on eBay. Let me tell you, that listing came down _immediately_.  We'll wait to see if she reveals her pair, but in the meantime, here's mine.
> 
> *Royal Blue Suede Daffodile*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as it happens, I had literally just sold my RB Suede Lady Dafs the day before hearing from the tPFer that traded me, as I just couldn't get with the ankle strap. It was just... too much. These, on the other hand, are just right.
> 
> *Thank you.*



I absolutely adore this pair! They're perfect! And I love reading your sweet stories about each pair, it just makes each pair you own that much more special!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

That RB suede is unbelievable!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yes! It is SO beautiful!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I love this thread. Congrats Jenay on the RB Dafs!


----------



## stilly

Love the new Daffs *jenay*!!! Congrats!!!

Your collection is just amazing!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> First up, a pair that I've been debating for literally months. *I have friends that are probably sick to death of me talking about this style.* I debated for a long time because this particular shoe isn't about the style so much as the material. This specific material is available in multiple styles, but I just couldn't grasp which one was right for *me.* I thought I had the answer, but I was honestly terrified of this style at first. Well, having taken the plunge I now realize that this style is nothing to be afraid of. I think people get all worked up over the no-platform aspect...... This ain't so bad. And honestly, I think it's so very special and delicate......
> 
> Batik Python Pigalle 120





whatcha talkin 'bout willis?!?  


these are gorgeous!!!  


ok...  gotta go...  i have over 30 pages of deliciousness to catch up on


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> whatcha talkin 'bout willis?!?
> 
> 
> these are gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> ok...  gotta go...  i have over 30 pages of deliciousness to catch up on


----------



## ChrisyAM15

:bump:

Babe, can't wait for you to update your collection!!
We know you have been naughty 

Love the RB Dafs


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> You know, I do love a good story about shoes, so I think I'll share this one. Besides, these shoes deserve a formal introduction!!
> 
> Recently, I've been in a less is more phase, which is unusual for me because I typically believe that _more_ is more. In the spirit of downsizing, I've been painstakingly parting with numerous pairs that I either have never worn or no longer wear. There was one particular pair that I've had for quite some time now but have never worn... I just couldn't bring myself to part with this particular pair because, well, they are gorgeous. They are extremely hard to find, and amazingly beautiful. I should keep them, right? Wrong. After many nights and afternoons trying this pair on and posing in front of the mirror in our bedroom, I finally woke up and realized that yes, this pair is beautiful, but it is not my style. They must go. With a heavy heart, I put them up on eBay. They had immediate attention that night -- and a lot of questions, low ball offers, etc etc.
> 
> As it so happened, I checked my iPhone first thing in the morning as I always do and saw that I had a question on this pair of shoes from a tPFer that I had become chummy with. She had come upon a pair of shoes that I desperately wanted but couldn't ever seem to find and, bless her heart, offered to trade for the pair I had listed on eBay. Let me tell you, that listing came down _immediately_.  We'll wait to see if she reveals her pair, but in the meantime, here's mine.
> 
> *Royal Blue Suede Daffodile*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as it happens, I had literally just sold my RB Suede Lady Dafs the day before hearing from the tPFer that traded me, as I just couldn't get with the ankle strap. It was just... too much. These, on the other hand, are just right.
> 
> *Thank you.*



congrats on scoring these!! i absolutely love this pair. shoe twin!  lovely collection... love all your maggies and the zebra daff!!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> :bump:
> 
> Babe, can't wait for you to update your collection!!
> We know you have been naughty
> 
> Love the RB Dafs


 
Hehe! I do owe some updates!! I have two new babies to pick up from their spa treatments on Wednesday, and then one new baby scheduled to arrive on the 4th! Exciting times!! 



chanel*liz said:


> congrats on scoring these!! i absolutely love this pair. shoe twin!  lovely collection... love all your maggies and the zebra daff!!


 
Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! I do owe some updates!! I have two new babies to pick up from their spa treatments on Wednesday, and then one new baby scheduled to arrive on the 4th! Exciting times!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much!!!



Cannot wait for the 4th. Okay Maddie 3 more days, you will live.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Cannot wait for the 4th. Okay Maddie 3 more days, you will live.


----------



## dbeth

Gorgeous collection Jenay!!!! My favs are the Aldama Mimosa and Clou Noeud!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! I do owe some updates!! I have two new babies to pick up from their spa treatments on Wednesday, and then one new baby scheduled to arrive on the 4th! Exciting times!!


 


YAY!!!! Can't wait to see your new babies!!!


----------



## medicbean

Gorgeous Jenay! i wish i could walk in CLs that high :cry:


----------



## jenayb

dbeth said:


> Gorgeous collection Jenay!!!! My favs are the Aldama Mimosa and Clou Noeud!!!


 
Aw thanks so much hon!!!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> YAY!!!! Can't wait to see your new babies!!!


 
Thanks babe! I'm excited to pick two of the new ones up from the cobbler tomorrow!  



medicbean said:


> Gorgeous Jenay! i wish i could walk in CLs that high :cry:


 
Hon, you totally can! Practice! I swear!


----------



## NYCBelle

Gorgeous collection Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

NYCBelle said:


> Gorgeous collection Jenay!


 
Thanks! So sweet of you to say!


----------



## Jönathan

*Jenay,* Your CL collection is amazing! I can't wait to see your new babies!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;19576544 said:
			
		

> *Jenay,* Your CL collection is amazing! I can't wait to see your new babies!


 
 Oh hi!!


----------



## Jönathan

Any hints about the new additions???


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;19576772 said:
			
		

> Any hints about the new additions???


 
They are all already posted somewhere on the forum.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Can't wait to see your new CLs!!!


----------



## jenayb

Woohoo new addition time!


----------



## hazeltt




----------



## CoachCatcher45

Yay!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhh I think I already found one!


----------



## chacci1

The wait is slowly killing me..............?:


----------



## jenayb

Hehehehehe. 

Ok! First up! A style that I don't think many ladies are into, but when these hit sale @ NM.com, I didn't think - _I bought_. I just love these! They are so comfortable and so very chic!

*Chaotic Henley Bootie*


----------



## CoachCatcher45

i actually like those!!


----------



## jenayb

Next is a style that I've already introduced to the forum. I think everyone, even non tPF members, know how I feel about this one! 

*Black/Leopard Maggie*


----------



## jenayb

CoachCatcher45 said:


> i actually like those!!



Thanks hon! I really like them, too! They look so good on!!


----------



## jenayb

So I love black patent. I love everything about it. I think it's so rich and adds an amazing touch to any outfit. Naturally, any girl needs to have a few black patent staple shoes, right? Right. So when I found these for a steal on eBay, I pounced! I find the colourblock version I have to be uber comfy, so these were such a no brainer!

*Black Patent Biancasling*


----------



## jenayb

Oh. Em. Gee. Why am I always tardy to every party? I debate and him and haw over everything until - poof. Sold out. Then comes the frantic search. I swear, I must be a masochist  because I do this EVERY. TIME. Well, this style was no exception. I passed on it, like, a million times. What a dummy. Luckily for me these showed up on eBay one day brand new in box -- and for a price that was right around retail! Price gouging sellers, eat your heart out!  

*Leopard Daffodil 160*


----------



## jenayb

Now these are fabulous. I've been quietly wishing and wishing for these, but they never came. Finally one day they popped up via a seller that I know and adore. I cannot believe how beautiful these are in person -- no wonder everyone wants them! 

*Ardoise Python Nabuck Altadama*


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

OMG amaze!! mod pics immediately!


----------



## jenayb

Finally, the last addition for today (whew!) is one of my UHGs. I quietly gave up the search for these some time ago, as I had found them in another colour variation and thought that was good enough. Besides, these never EVER pop up! Imagine my surprise when I checked my iPhone just as I woke up to find a text from my bestie with the link to these and the caption "GO! GO! GO!"  

I could NOT be happier to have these in my collection. What a find! I don't know how I got so lucky! 

*Black Clou Noeud 120*


----------



## jenayb

Im Shoe-ish said:


> OMG amaze!! mod pics immediately!



Lol!  Thank you!!


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

jenaywins said:


> Now these are fabulous. I've been quietly wishing and wishing for these, but they never came. Finally one day they popped up via a seller that I know and adore. I cannot believe how beautiful these are in person -- no wonder everyone wants them!
> 
> *Ardoise Python Nabuck Altadama*



ahhh i wanted these so badly!! they are currently one of my UHGs!! i didn't have the money to blow on them when i saw them on ebay though.. glad they went to a good home and a great closet!


----------



## jenayb

So here are all the beauties lined up - ready to go in my cabinet -- and subsequently on my feet!


----------



## jenayb

Im Shoe-ish said:


> ahhh i wanted these so badly!! they are currently one of my UHGs!! i didn't have the money to blow on them when i saw them on ebay though.. glad they went to a good home and a great closet!



Thank you so much, that is very sweet of you!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Hehehehehe.
> 
> Ok! First up! A style that I don't think many ladies are into, but when these hit sale @ NM.com, I didn't think - _I bought_. I just love these! They are so comfortable and so very chic!
> 
> *Chaotic Henley Bootie*



So cute! And these look great on!!



jenaywins said:


> Next is a style that I've already introduced to the forum. I think everyone, even non tPF members, know how I feel about this one!
> 
> *Black/Leopard Maggie*



Love these!  you're making me want them! 



jenaywins said:


> So I love black patent. I love everything about it. I think it's so rich and adds an amazing touch to any outfit. Naturally, any girl needs to have a few black patent staple shoes, right? Right. So when I found these for a steal on eBay, I pounced! I find the colourblock version I have to be uber comfy, so these were such a no brainer!
> 
> *Black Patent Biancasling*



Can't go wrong with this at all! 
Wonderful additions


----------



## jenayb

And some fun shots of the Noeud 120 Twins!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> So cute! And these look great on!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!  you're making me want them!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with this at all!
> Wonderful additions



Aw thank you so much hon!!


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> Now these are fabulous. I've been quietly wishing and wishing for these, but they never came. Finally one day they popped up via a seller that I know and adore. I cannot believe how beautiful these are in person -- no wonder everyone wants them!
> 
> *Ardoise Python Nabuck Altadama*


----------



## jenayb

icecreamom said:


>


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Oh. Em. Gee. Why am I always tardy to every party? I debate and him and haw over everything until - poof. Sold out. Then comes the frantic search. I swear, I must be a masochist  because I do this EVERY. TIME. Well, this style was no exception. I passed on it, like, a million times. What a dummy. Luckily for me these showed up on eBay one day brand new in box -- and for a price that was right around retail! Price gouging sellers, eat your heart out!
> 
> *Leopard Daffodil 160*





jenaywins said:


> Now these are fabulous. I've been quietly wishing and wishing for these, but they never came. Finally one day they popped up via a seller that I know and adore. I cannot believe how beautiful these are in person -- no wonder everyone wants them!
> 
> *Ardoise Python Nabuck
> 
> 
> 
> jenaywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the last addition for today (whew!) is one of my UHGs. I quietly gave up the search for these some time ago, as I had found them in another colour variation and thought that was good enough. Besides, these never EVER pop up! Imagine my surprise when I checked my iPhone just as I woke up to find a text from my bestie with the link to these and the caption "GO! GO! GO!"
> 
> I could NOT be happier to have these in my collection. What a find! I don't know how I got so lucky!
> 
> Black Clou Noeud 120
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! these are all absolutely amazing!! I can't even decide which I like best - gorgy overload! *


----------



## BijouBleu

Woo-hoo just in time! Good heavens lady you have been a busy little bird!! Love the new additions, the leopard daffodil........gorgeous! Jealous of your bianca sling! 

Can I see the Maotic on, please, pretty please with sugar on top


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> And some fun shots of the Noeud 120 Twins!


 
 OMG stop it!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Woo-hoo just in time! Good heavens lady you have been a busy little bird!! Love the new additions, the leopard daffodil........gorgeous! Jealous of your bianca sling!
> 
> Can I see the Maotic on, please, pretty please with sugar on top



Lol! Thank you! Now I need to get busy cleaning out my closet!  

Yes I will be posting mod pics ASAP!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> And some fun shots of the Noeud 120 Twins!



Love love love this!! 
how I wish I could do more open toes!!


----------



## NANI1972

Fab additions Jenay! Ooooh love the shot of the Noeud twins! Can't wait to see the mod pics!


----------



## l.a_girl19

AMAZING Jenay! Wow. Those ADs are killing me. I love them in that colour! Congrats! They are all stunning pairs!!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

i LOVE the noeud ones


----------



## jenayb

You ladies are all so sweet! Thank you so much for your kind words! You really make a gal and her shoes feel special!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Now these are fabulous. I've been quietly wishing and wishing for these, but they never came. Finally one day they popped up via a seller that I know and adore. I cannot believe how beautiful these are in person -- no wonder everyone wants them!
> 
> *Ardoise Python Nabuck Altadama*



The scales look so distinct and rich, absolutely stunning!!!
You must post mod pix of these too Jenay!!! Congrats for all the recent additions


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> You ladies are all so sweet! Thank you so much for your kind words! You really make a gal and her shoes feel special!



you are special! (and your CLs of course)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Be still, my heart


----------



## hazeltt

You are on a roll missy! You're always so lucky with finding all your HGs and I love them all! I think you need a new cabinet!  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks again, ladies!!

*hazeltt*, if I get a second cabinet, me and my two shoe cabinets will be looking for a new place to live!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oh. my. god. EEEEP! Eye candy!  So glad you found one of your UHGs!


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> So here are all the beauties lined up - ready to go in my cabinet -- and subsequently on my feet!



Holy spikes! You always have the most amazing additions! Your AD's are making me insane. I can't wait to own this style one day!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Holy spikes! You always have the most amazing additions! Your AD's are making me insane. I can't wait to own this style one day!



Aw thank you so much!!


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Aw thank you so much!!



I just love your collection...it is well thought out!


----------



## jeshika

Holy mackerel!!!!!!!!!! *Jenay* what awesome additions!!!!! i am so jelly of your grey altadamas!!!!!!! they look uber yummy!  Uh oh... i think u need a new closet! :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> I just love your collection...it is well thought out!



I really appreciate that!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Holy mackerel!!!!!!!!!! *Jenay* what awesome additions!!!!! i am so jelly of your grey altadamas!!!!!!! they look uber yummy!  Uh oh... i think u need a new closet! :giggles:



Lol! Thanks sweetheart!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> So here are all the beauties lined up - ready to go in my cabinet -- and subsequently on my feet!


 
Wow J'enay!!! You really left me without words this time!!
I know you add some new additions but wow these are Some additions 
not just plain additions!!
Love them all seriously..and I can't wait to see mod pics!!
I'm sure all of them will look a million percent fantastic on you babe!!
Thanks for sharing with us!!!

The silver penguin ornaments on the cabinet are so cute!!


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats on the new additions! They are all amazing!!!! I love them all! You have such great tastes!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> Thanks again, ladies!!
> 
> *hazeltt*, if I get a second cabinet, me and my two shoe cabinets will be looking for a new place to live!!



OMG ! even though we are not the same shoe size, you are welcome at my home anytime !

seriously : great additions !
once again, you never disapoint !
and I was thinking I had being bad this july/august

anyway I still have no money for my future shoe cabinet as I spend it all on shoes ! and the worst part is I already know one shoe cabinet won't hold all my CLs !


----------



## aoqtpi

I love how every update comes with a little story. I am drooling over all the leopard.


----------



## karwood

WOW!!! You have certainly scored a home run with this reveal! The  leopard Maggie, Biancasling and Noeuds are all fabulous! Congrats on scoring those leopard Daffs at a reasonable price, they are definitely a pair everyone should have in their closet. Most of all, congrats on getting those very coveted Ardoise nabuck python AD! I have these same shoes and I absolutely adore them. 

OT, aren't you and your BF heading to Chicago this weekend for Lollapalooza? I remember you had posted several months ago that you had plans to come.


----------



## GCGDanielle

Gorgeous additions!  Congrats!


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats *J*!!  you've scored some great shoes!!

love love loveeee the python ADs..... need those in my life!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Wow J'enay!  Love the AD's!  Great additions!!!


----------



## jenayb

Ladies you are seriously all too sweet for words. Thank you SO much for all the love!!  



karwood said:


> WOW!!! You have certainly scored a home run with this reveal! The leopard Maggie, Biancasling and Noeuds are all fabulous! Congrats on scoring those leopard Daffs at a reasonable price, they are definitely a pair everyone should have in their closet. Most of all, congrats on getting those very coveted Ardoise nabuck python AD! I have these same shoes and I absolutely adore them.
> 
> OT, aren't you and your BF heading to Chicago this weekend for Lollapalooza? I remember you had posted several months ago that you had plans to come.


 
Thank you so much!!! 

We were going to but unfortunately we won't be able to make it. Work has been hectic for he and I, and we have already done _so_ much traveling this summer. I'm really disappointed, as Chicago is on our list of potential cities when we move. I was really looking forward to checking it out. As you know, I've never been!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OMG Babe!!! I think this is one of your best reveals ever I love every single pair !!! the leopard daffs , clou noeuds and also the python altadamas  I'm so jealous babe!!! your collection is a dream collection and its so amazzzing that you actually wear your shoes ! your sooo lucky! I wish I could wear my shoes out we never go anywhere :cry:


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG Babe!!! I think this is one of your best reveals ever I love every single pair !!! the leopard daffs , clou noeuds and also the python altadamas  I'm so jealous babe!!! your collection is a dream collection and its so amazzzing that you actually wear your shoes ! your sooo lucky! I wish I could wear my shoes out we never go anywhere :cry:



You're so sweet!! 

Honesly I wear mine to the office a lot. We don't get out as much as we used to, either!


----------



## chanel*liz

wow those leopard daffs are amazzzzzzzing!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you!!


----------



## xlovely

I'm dying to see your modeling pics!  Major heart palpitations over heerree


----------



## jenayb

Hehe!


----------



## heiress-ox

xlovely said:


> I'm dying to see your modeling pics!  Major heart palpitations over heerree



I second this motion, I keep checking back for those modelling pics


----------



## jenayb

Lol, I'm so sorry ladies! DBF came home last night from his work happy hour with In n Out. Needless to say, I got side tracked!!


----------



## CMM

That was an amazing reveal. I am dying over the altadamas!!!


----------



## jenayb

^ Aw, thank you! I am very lucky to have found them from such a wonderful seller!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Now these are fabulous. I've been quietly wishing and wishing for these, but they never came. Finally one day they popped up via a seller that I know and adore. I cannot believe how beautiful these are in person -- no wonder everyone wants them!
> 
> *Ardoise Python Nabuck Altadama*



It's like heaven in a shoe.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> It's like heaven in a shoe.


 
Oh I know, right? I don't know how I got so lucky!


----------



## purseinsanity

Wow *J'enay*!  I didn't know how much of a Louboutin goddess I was dealing with!!  I just went through the entire thread....Your collection is amazing!!  You have the best taste.  Congrats on such an amazing collection!'


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


> Wow *J'enay*! I didn't know how much of a Louboutin goddess I was dealing with!! I just went through the entire thread....Your collection is amazing!! You have the best taste. Congrats on such an amazing collection!'


 
Lol! Girl please - you are too kind to me! 

Thank you so much - I am so flattered that you would say that!


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Girl please - you are too kind to me!
> 
> Thank you so much - I am so flattered that you would say that!



I only say it 'cause it's true!


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


> I only say it 'cause it's true!


----------



## chacci1

Beautiful new additions babe!!!  We seriously should compare our shoe closets.  You either have the exact same pair is I, or, the exact same pair in a lower heel height and/or the exact same pair in a different color!!!  Just love it!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Beautiful new additions babe!!! We seriously should compare our shoe closets. You either have the exact same pair is I, or, the exact same pair in a lower heel height and/or the exact same pair in a different color!!! Just love it!


 
Why don't you post a pic of your collection and let's compare!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Why don't you post a pic of your collection and let's compare!


 
He he...I know!!!  I've thought about starting a collection thread but I think it just takes way too long!!!  I will post a pic for you as soon as I get around to taking it!!!


----------



## Dessye

I'm speechless! 

OK, no I'm not  *Jenay*, you seriously have the best luck of any person I know!   I simply cannot believe you found both black and white CN and 120!   And both in your size!   I'm jelly of your python ardoise ADs as well!

And erm, not like I'm the one to talk, but where are these 'and subsequently on my feet' photos


----------



## phiphi

no. words.. just 

congrats on all your beautiful finds!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> We were going to but unfortunately we won't be able to make it. Work has been hectic for he and I, and we have already done _so_ much traveling this summer. I'm really disappointed, as Chicago is on our list of potential cities when we move. I was really looking forward to checking it out. As you know, I've never been!



That's too bad you both could not make it this time, but on the other hand, there will always be other Lollapalooza to attend in Chicago every summer.


----------



## erinmiyu

*jenay*, gorgeous! and agree with *dessye*, you definitely have good shoe luck! and if i didn't say it already, i deeply admire your ability to edit. i'm a packrat!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, I popped in this afternoon, just to check out your new additions. My DGS was sitting on my lap & said, "ooh, pretty shoes, grandma, I want more." so, we spent the rest of the day going through your entire thread, just so he could look at the pretty shoes. Shall I say that he was excited to look & kept wanting me to put them on his feet. We both love every pair.


----------



## imelda74

Love love love the new additions.  I know you arent in love with the grey ones but I like them.  
And then the ring...wow nothing short of breathtaking.


----------



## aoqtpi

I love stopping by this thread! As many have said, you absolutely have the best CL luck ever! The nabuck... O.M.G.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wait, how did I miss all this shoe goodness?  LOVE!    Congrats dear!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you all SOOOOO much! Your support & kind words is amazing!!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Jenay, I popped in this afternoon, just to check out your new additions. My DGS was sitting on my lap & said, "ooh, pretty shoes, grandma, I want more." so, we spent the rest of the day going through your entire thread, just so he could look at the pretty shoes. Shall I say that he was excited to look & kept wanting me to put them on his feet. We both love every pair.



OMG this story seriously brought little tears to my eyes! :cry:

Thank you, Little Bat!


----------



## NANI1972

Awww man! I saw you bumped the thread and thought you posted mod pics. I was so excited! Then  no pics.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Awww man! I saw you bumped the thread and thought you posted mod pics. I was so excited! Then  no pics.



Lol I'm sorry - I am a bad friend!  Errrggghhhh - I need to get pics up!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Lol I'm sorry - I am a bad friend!  Errrggghhhh - I need to get pics up!


 Nope not a bad friend, just a slacker lol, JK.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hehe true.


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


>



Zomg Lizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Curses! Tricked again!


----------



## cts900

^^As was I!!


----------



## jenayb

Lol!! I'm sorry, dolls. I'm a bad bird. 

So. Here's the embarrassing truth. DBF bought me my first Dyson last night as a gift and I'm so excited over it that I've been vacuuming everything I own since I got home from work instead of doing mod pics. I'm just taking a break and relaxing on tPF.


----------



## cts900

^^That is not embarrassing!  That is RAD! :lolots:


----------



## NANI1972

Bahahaha! Did Crosby get vacummed too?


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^That is not embarrassing!  That is RAD! :lolots:



Hehe!!  



NANI1972 said:


> Bahahaha! Did Crosby get vacummed too?






NO JOKE - I contemplated vacuuming the dogs.


----------



## BijouBleu

Ooooh jealous! I totally plan to ask DH for a Dyson for Christmas


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO JOKE - I contemplated vacuuming the dogs.


 
Hey whys not? Whatever works right!? 


BijouBleu said:


> Ooooh jealous! I totally plan to ask DH for a Dyson for Christmas


Heh, if my Fiance buys me a Dyson for Christmas it better have a brown box attached to it with something that has red soles inside it.


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> Hey whys not? Whatever works right!?
> 
> Heh, if my Fiance buys me a Dyson for Christmas *it better have a brown box attached to it with something that has red soles inside it*.



  Exactly!


----------



## BijouBleu

NANI1972 said:


> Hey whys not? Whatever works right!?
> 
> Heh, if my Fiance buys me a Dyson for Christmas it better have a brown box attached to it with something that has red soles inside it.



 DH knows to never buy a "practical" gift with no......shall we say frivolous counterpoint? I am grateful to his mother everyday coz that man came perfectly trained


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> NO JOKE - I contemplated vacuuming the dogs.



i love my dyson!!!!!

i lint rollied bibi once.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Wow!  Absolutely fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

NANI1972 said:


> Bahahaha! Did Crosby get vacummed too?




That's too funny! I wonder how they even discovered the dog liked that!

*Jenay*, maybe mod pics with both the Dyson and the CLs?  Though that might attract a whole different crowd :lolots:


----------



## NANI1972

aoqtpi said:


> That's too funny! I wonder how they even discovered the dog liked that!
> 
> *Jenay*, *maybe mod pics with both the Dyson and the CLs*?  Though that might attract a whole different crowd :lolots:


 Yes! Love this idea! DO IT JENAY!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

aoqtpi said:


> That's too funny! I wonder how they even discovered the dog liked that!
> 
> *Jenay*, maybe mod pics with both the Dyson and the CLs?  Though that might attract a whole different crowd :lolots:



Ha ha ! would love to see that too !
I could join too ! I had my Dyson a few months ago


----------



## Blueberry12

jenaywins said:


> Now these are fabulous. I've been quietly wishing and wishing for these, but they never came. Finally one day they popped up via a seller that I know and adore. I cannot believe how beautiful these are in person -- no wonder everyone wants them!
> 
> *Ardoise Python Nabuck Altadama*





Fantastic shoes!


----------



## carlinha

how did i miss your new additions?  i love them all, but especially the daff leopard!!! 

congrats on many fab new pairs!  and i know you're super happy about something coming tomorrow   i am going to DEMAND pics of them ASAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

You ladies are seriously the sweetest. And funniest!!! 



carlinha said:


> how did i miss your new additions?  i love them all, but especially the daff leopard!!!
> 
> congrats on many fab new pairs!  and i know you're super happy about something coming tomorrow   i am going to DEMAND pics of them ASAP!!!!!!!!!!



Girl I'm dying for tomorrow to arrive! When Amy emailed me I nearly fell over!!  

I cannot wait!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> You ladies are seriously the sweetest. And funniest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl I'm dying for tomorrow to arrive! When Amy emailed me I nearly fell over!!
> 
> I cannot wait!!



i know the feeling!  :snack::snack:


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i know the feeling!  :snack::snack:



Two day shipping.  

God willing!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

what is coming tomorrow???


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Babe are you getting what I think your getting ? does it have a silver water snake heel ?  We are going to be twins if they are what I think they are!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> what is coming tomorrow???


 
Hehehehe. 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Babe are you getting what I think your getting ? does it have a silver water snake heel ?  We are going to be twins if they are what I think they are!


 
OMG are you getting what I think you are getting? Did they just come in today??? If so, nope we are not getting the same thing but we are definitely both getting something with numbers in the name of the styles!! Hehehe.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Hehehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG are you getting what I think you are getting? Did they just come in today??? If so, nope we are not getting the same thing but we are definitely both getting something with numbers in the name of the styles!! Hehehe.



Is it something strass?


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Is it something strass?


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


>


 
OMG..Is it the 8 Mignons??


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> OMG..Is it the 8 Mignons??


 
Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## chloe speaks

jenaywins said:


> Maybe. Maybe not.



ummmm....Amethyst WS Biancas? :ninja:


----------



## l.a_girl19

I am so excited! And I just can't hide it! I am about to lose control and I think I like it! lalalalala lol


----------



## jenayb

chloe speaks said:


> ummmm....Amethyst WS Biancas? :ninja:


 
Oh girl, those are _also_ on their way. 

Bad bird here!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> I am so excited! And I just can't hide it! I am about to lose control and I think I like it! lalalalala lol


 
Hehehe!


----------



## needloub

Can't wait to see your updates!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


>


 


jenaywins said:


> Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Can't wait to see your updates!


 
Thank you honey! I can't wait until they arrive!! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


>


 
:kiss:


----------



## Dessye

More shuz for birdie!!!  Can't wait to see them in your thread!


----------



## aoqtpi




----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> More shuz for birdie!!! Can't wait to see them in your thread!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I've been MIA and I've truly been missing all the action in here!!!!


----------



## cts900

just chillin' here waiting...


----------



## Dessye

^^^ Me too.  :snack:


----------



## cts900

^^Well, my dear...allow me to pour you a drink while we wait .


----------



## laleeza

^^yup :tumbleweed:


----------



## BattyBugs

Bring 'em on!


----------



## AEGIS

...waits for the goodies


----------



## Raffaluv

Good things come to those who wait .....so happy this gave me time to go back & savor your collection for the 1st time!  @ everything!!  The Maggies, the Studs......Amazing Collection!! 

Can't imagine what's up next!


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*... we're waiting...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

c'mon Jenay.... LOAD THOSE PIX!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

J'enay where are you babe???

Are THEY here?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... if we'd have been drinking while waiting we would all be one sloshed bunch of women. Have a care for our livers, love - load the photos already


----------



## sharonephone

Jenay - Spent the weekend going through all 183 pages! Okay maybe I skimmed the pages without pics... Beautiful collection and great display case. Loved the stories. I can dream to one day have a collection that rivals this one, right?!


----------



## jenayb

You dolls are the best... I want to have drinks while we're waiting for my slow behind, too!  



sharonephone said:


> Jenay - Spent the weekend going through all 183 pages! Okay maybe I skimmed the pages without pics... Beautiful collection and great display case. Loved the stories. I can dream to one day have a collection that rivals this one, right?!


 
You're so sweet - thank you. Trust me, doll - my collection is seriously nothing special. It's just the culmination of pairs that I love and adore. It's still a work in progress, but that is half the fun!


----------



## bling*lover

oooh have I come back just in time for an upcoming fabulous jenay reveal??? How exciting, can't wait to see what it is. BTW I just saw your amethyste WS Bianca's they are so gorgeous, and amazing on you congrats hun!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

just passing by hoping for a new Jenay reveal...


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> oooh have I come back just in time for an upcoming fabulous jenay reveal??? How exciting, can't wait to see what it is. BTW I just saw your amethyste WS Bianca's they are so gorgeous, and amazing on you congrats hun!



*Bling!!!!* 



LouboutinHottie said:


> just passing by hoping for a new Jenay reveal...



*hottie hottie*!


----------



## New2Loubie

jenaywins said:


> This next pair is RIDIC!! When my Nordstrom SA said these were available, I nearly died! Of course with my tiny bird ankles and heels, I'll need to take these to my cobbler to have the sling backs shortened, but who cares. These are amazing, and I'd like to share lots of pictures as the detailing is just out of this planet.
> 
> *Winter Trash 150 - black velvet*


 
OMG! I just ordered this shoe....the stock photos do it no JUSTICE! I was dead set on the winter trash in the gold python plat/leopard heel but could not find it in my size at all...tell me, did you take this TTS? I was told by the boutique that it runs small so I sized up by a half. *crossing my fingers I sized right*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... Woman, at least post some photos of Crosbone to hold us over  

I mean I know you have a job and all but seriously, you should get on that


----------



## martinaa

Your shoes are gorgeous...


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... Woman, at least post some photos of Crosbone to hold us over
> 
> I mean I know you have a job and all but seriously, you should get on that


 
Ehem. SPEAKING of Crosbone... That bad boy!! 

He knows he is not allowed up on the bed, but I caught him Sunday morning!! Look at that guilty face!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Ehem. SPEAKING of Crosbone... That bad boy!!
> 
> He knows he is not allowed up on the bed, but I caught him Sunday morning!! Look at that guilty face!!!



NOT allowed on the bed?! What kind of concentration camp for puppies are you people running over there?! Everyone knows the puppy must be comfortable at all costs and at all times and gets the best parts of the bed while you contort your body around them... It like comes in their instruction manual or something. 

... Joking aside... I LOVE the guilty face. Dogs can never keep their overwhelming shame to themselves -- which doesn't stop them from doing what they're not supposed to but at least they feel genuine remorse when caught  

Thanks for the photo!


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Ehem. SPEAKING of Crosbone... That bad boy!!
> 
> He knows he is not allowed up on the bed, but I caught him Sunday morning!! Look at that guilty face!!!



 Look at that guilty face!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Look at that guilty face!


 
Lol! It's so funny how much emotions doggies can show on their little faces!!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> NOT allowed on the bed?! What kind of concentration camp for puppies are you people running over there?! Everyone knows the puppy must be comfortable at all costs and at all times and gets the best parts of the bed while you contort your body around them... It like comes in their instruction manual or something.
> 
> ... Joking aside... I LOVE the guilty face. Dogs can never keep their overwhelming shame to themselves -- which doesn't stop them from doing what they're not supposed to but at least they feel genuine remorse when caught
> 
> Thanks for the photo!


 
 Girl Crosby and Bailey both SHEDDDDDDDDDDD. Holy crap. 

Crosbone is hilarious. He really can't keep his shame to himself. He used to do bad things literally _every day_ when he was a puppy and would always get in trouble when we came home. Now, he is always guilty in some corner of the house when we come home - whether he's done anything or not!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> Ehem. SPEAKING of Crosbone... That bad boy!!
> 
> He knows he is not allowed up on the bed, but I caught him Sunday morning!! Look at that guilty face!!!


 
He is adorable!!! Look at that face..he knows he shouldn't be there.
He saw your DF sleeping and thought that no one would notice.
My Lolo does the same, while sleeping she jumps on my bed
and I would wake up with a huge pain in my legs. She sleeps on my legs because I have a single bed. 
Yeah ofcourse like I wouldn't notice 40KG on my legs.


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> He is adorable!!! Look at that face..he knows he shouldn't be there.
> He saw your DF sleeping and thought that no one would notice.
> My Lolo does the same, while sleeping she jumps on my bed
> and I would wake up with a huge pain in my legs. She sleeps on my legs because I have a single bed.
> Yeah ofcourse like I wouldn't notice 40KG on my legs.


 
 Doggies are so funny!!


----------



## jenayb

I have a couple of additions to share! The first one I literally CANNOT wait to share. I have been waiting for this for what seems like forever!! 

I literally am shocked at how comfortable these are! I expected them to be killa killaz!! 

*Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150*

(sorry for the crappy mod pics. self timer+office=meh)


----------



## jenayb




----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


>


 
OMG J'enay!!!
These look ultra amazing on you!!!
Such a special pair, glad you got them babe xxx


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> ehem. Speaking of crosbone... That bad boy!!
> 
> He knows he is not allowed up on the bed, but i caught him sunday morning!! Look at that guilty face!!!


 lol thats adorable.


----------



## aoqtpi

They're beautiful! Are they comfy? The straps look like they might cut into your feet.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I have a couple of additions to share! The first one I literally CANNOT wait to share. I have been waiting for this for what seems like forever!!
> 
> I literally am shocked at how comfortable these are! I expected them to be killa killaz!!
> 
> *Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150*
> 
> (sorry for the crappy mod pics. self timer+office=meh)



LOVE!! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you! 

*ao*, yes they are very comfortable. The suede is very soft and forgiving.


----------



## rock_girl

the Mignons!  Such a vibrant (and fun) color with a hint of sparkle...  

Ahh... Guilty Puppies!  Love Crosby's "busted" look.  :giggles:  I am convinced the inner doggy dialogue goes something like this: but mama...it's not bad if i'm keepin your space warm...for when you come back...to snuggle...cuz i know you want to cuddle with me...but not daddy...cuz he snores...!!


----------



## jenayb

rock_girl said:


> the Mignons! Such a vibrant (and fun) color with a hint of sparkle...
> 
> Ahh... Guilty Puppies! Love Crosby's "busted" look. :giggles: I am convinced the inner doggy dialogue goes something like this: but mama...it's not bad if i'm keepin your space warm...for when you come back...to snuggle...cuz i know you want to cuddle with me...but not daddy...cuz he snores...!!


 
Hey girl how are you!!??  I had SUCH a blast with you in SF you know!


----------



## jeshika

congrats *jenay*! those look so great on you!  the glitter york and the chartreuse go together perfectly.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> congrats *jenay*! those look so great on you!  the glitter york and the chartreuse go together perfectly.


 
Thank you honey!


----------



## laleeza

They are fabulous J!! Congrats!
And that Crosbone - what a great face :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> They are fabulous J!! Congrats!
> And that Crosbone - what a great face :giggles:


 


Thank you, sweet pea!


----------



## Nolia

Great colour!


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> Great colour!


 
Thank you. I have been DYING for something Chartreuse!


----------



## CMM

OMGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....they are amazing on you! Congrats on such a beautiful and fun shoe!


----------



## jenayb

CMM said:


> OMGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....they are amazing on you! Congrats on such a beautiful and fun shoe!


 
Thank you! I feel so lucky to have them!


----------



## Vodkaine

WHOA ! They look like they were made FOR your feet !


----------



## jenayb

Vodkaine said:


> WHOA ! They look like they were made FOR your feet !


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


>


 
OMG *Jenay *they are sooooo amazing!!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## rock_girl

jenaywins said:


> Hey girl how are you!!??  I had SUCH a blast with you in SF you know!


 
Thanks doll, I had a blast with you too!  I love your recent Celine purchases!!!  
I'm good, but since the summer is busy season for us at work...I don't get out (or online) much. I have acquired two pairs of BAs though... 
Can't wait to see the rest of your new additions! :couch:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

LOVE them babe!!! they look amazzzzing on you and the color is so vibrant! I also love love love your new watersnake Biancas you just got also ! but out of all I LOVE Crosbone he's soooooo cute!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>



They are TDF. That green is amazing! You have such good taste! They look beautiful on you


----------



## carlinha

ahhhhh 8 mignons!!!! 

they are simply amazing, congrats *jenay*!!!  

and the bibi watersnake are beautiful also!  

crosbone is too cute!  speaking of guilty faces:




'nuff said!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMG *Jenay *they are sooooo amazing!!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!


 
Thank you so much hon!! 



rock_girl said:


> Thanks doll, I had a blast with you too!  I love your recent Celine purchases!!!
> I'm good, but since the summer is busy season for us at work...I don't get out (or online) much. I have acquired two pairs of BAs though...
> Can't wait to see the rest of your new additions!


 
Glad to hear you are well, doll!! 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> LOVE them babe!!! they look amazzzzing on you and the color is so vibrant! I also love love love your new watersnake Biancas you just got also ! but out of all I LOVE Crosbone he's soooooo cute!


 
Thank you SOO much!!!!  



l.a_girl19 said:


> They are TDF. That green is amazing! You have such good taste! They look beautiful on you


 
Thanks babe!! 



carlinha said:


> ahhhhh 8 mignons!!!!
> 
> they are simply amazing, congrats *jenay*!!!
> 
> and the bibi watersnake are beautiful also!
> 
> crosbone is too cute! speaking of guilty faces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said!


 
Thank you but....... LOL!!  I literally just laughed at loud when I first looked at Kaya's face and then panned out to the overturned garbage can!!!!


----------



## jenayb

I know there has been a lot of discussion and controversy lately about the quality of recent Louboutins. I have to say that these are the best quality, most detailed Louboutins I have seen in a very long time. The detailing i just... Goodness!













The glitter york goes all the way around inside!


----------



## roussel

Wow you are killing me with those shoes! they are perfection!


----------



## bambolina

*Jenay *I absolutely LOVE them! Such a fun and gorgeous pair!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you dolls!!


----------



## rdgldy

They are gorgeous!


----------



## heiress-ox

Love them! Congrats on such a special pair, I never thought I was a fan of Chartreuse before I saw these on you. Can't wait for the rest of the additions!


----------



## cts900

Um....HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So fun and fresh and fabulous.  And about the shoes....those are pretty great, too :kiss:.


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> They are gorgeous!



Thank you honey!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Um....HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So fun and fresh and fabulous.  And about the shoes....those are pretty great, too :kiss:.





You're too fab for words babe.


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> Love them! Congrats on such a special pair, I never thought I was a fan of Chartreuse before I saw these on you. Can't wait for the rest of the additions!



Thanks sweetheart!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> ahhhhh 8 mignons!!!!
> 
> they are simply amazing, congrats *jenay*!!!
> 
> and the bibi watersnake are beautiful also!
> 
> crosbone is too cute!  speaking of guilty faces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said!



 that is PRICELESS! "I'm SOOOOO SOOOOOOORRY!"


----------



## CoachCatcher45

those are gorgeous


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


>



Meh?! What meh? Where?   They look freakin' fantabulously stunning on you!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Meh?! What meh? Where?   They look freakin' fantabulously stunning on you!



Lol! Thanks love!


----------



## juicyjeans

*J'enay* your 8 mignons ...    I DIE! These are absolutely amazing, congrats!


----------



## needloub

Your new addition is gorgeous! The color is amazing and the details on the shoes are TDF!


----------



## Raffaluv

Gorgeous!!  The details are amazing & the COLOR!!! I've always loved Chartreuse but these mix it up w/ the glitter york - they look decadent & so ladylike, congrats J!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

OMG obsessed with this color!!  they look great on you!!  congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

Aw thank you so very much. I just love them and they're comfortable which as we all know is a total bonus!!!


----------



## sammix3

*J'enay* - Those look amazing on you! The color, the glitter york, just the style in general... PERFECTION! Now I really must have something in Chartreuse 



jenaywins said:


> I have a couple of additions to share! The first one I literally CANNOT wait to share. I have been waiting for this for what seems like forever!!
> 
> I literally am shocked at how comfortable these are! I expected them to be killa killaz!!
> 
> *Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150*
> 
> (sorry for the crappy mod pics. self timer+office=meh)


----------



## BijouBleu

Two words..................Hot Damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixxen

Oooohh Jenay, love them! Congrats babe and enjoy them!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ahh Mignons!  stop killing me with your fabulous additions Jenay. :lolots:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

OMG Jenay!!!! I don't check tpf for a day and i miss this!!! CONGRATS GIRL!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

J'enay, you never disappoint!  I love these on you!  Congrats!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> Ehem. SPEAKING of Crosbone... That bad boy!!
> 
> He knows he is not allowed up on the bed, but I caught him Sunday morning!! Look at that guilty face!!!



HA HA ! I love the guilty face
and of course, congrats about the new shoes !




carlinha said:


> ahhhhh 8 mignons!!!!
> 
> they are simply amazing, congrats *jenay*!!!
> 
> and the bibi watersnake are beautiful also!
> 
> crosbone is too cute!  speaking of guilty faces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said!



ha ha


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion and controversy lately about the quality of recent Louboutins. I have to say that these are the best quality, most detailed Louboutins I have seen in a very long time. The detailing i just... Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glitter york goes all the way around inside!


 These are gorgeous and look to be very well made. May have to look into the 120s on these myself!


----------



## NANI1972

carlinha said:


> ahhhhh 8 mignons!!!!
> 
> they are simply amazing, congrats *jenay*!!!
> 
> and the bibi watersnake are beautiful also!
> 
> crosbone is too cute! speaking of guilty faces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said!


 Awww poor Kaya, if you adjust the picture just right on your screen to show only her behind the gate and not the rest of the background, it looks like she "doing time for the crime" behind bars. hehe


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Ehem. SPEAKING of Crosbone... That bad boy!!
> 
> He knows he is not allowed up on the bed, but I caught him Sunday morning!! Look at that guilty face!!!



Awwww.... Crosby !!!! At least he had the decency to look guilty! Bibi just gives me the stinkeye when i catch her on my pillow!


----------



## BagsR4Me

jenaywins said:


>


 
These are really gorgeous. I just love this pic. They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## needloub

carlinha said:


> ahhhhh 8 mignons!!!!
> 
> they are simply amazing, congrats *jenay*!!!
> 
> and the bibi watersnake are beautiful also!
> 
> crosbone is too cute!  speaking of guilty faces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said!



This is such a funny pic! How can you not laugh even when they are being naughty?!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you SOOO much you guys!! 

You are all so sweet!


----------



## Jönathan

Congrats! 

The 8 Mignons are ah-mazing!  

They look stunning on you!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

oh em gee! last time I logged on you were like "I need those" keep in mind that was like last week-what a loverrrllyyyy surprise to see you've got them. in the flesh. and they look amazing! congrats on a beautiful pair  i love your thread-along with like 298k other peoples lol! enjoy!


----------



## bling*lover

Wow honey they are gorgeous, and on you they are super fab! That color looks really good with your skin tone and I love the bits of glitter york on them. Congrats babe!


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> I have a couple of additions to share! The first one I literally CANNOT wait to share. I have been waiting for this for what seems like forever!!
> 
> I literally am shocked at how comfortable these are! I expected them to be killa killaz!!
> 
> *Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150*
> 
> (sorry for the crappy mod pics. self timer+office=meh)



wow!!! gorgeous!!!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


>




Hotness!!!!!!!!!!!    That color is so fab Jenay-----and they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## jenayb

^ Thanks, sweet pea!


----------



## dc419

love the color, the glitter, and all the details!
They look amazing on you!
I remember seeing them in the celebrity thread and I have to say that you wear them much better than Blake Lively!


----------



## jenayb

dc419 said:


> love the color, the glitter, and all the details!
> They look amazing on you!
> I remember seeing them in the celebrity thread and I have to say that you wear them much better than Blake Lively!



 Aw, she looks much better than me but so sweet of you - thank you.


----------



## imelda74

Jenay they are gorgeous and look gorgeous on you.  

Love Crosbys face. Too cute.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy




----------



## jenayb

^^ Heh.


----------



## jenayb

*Calypso 160mm*


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ Be still my heart  Jenay, you have been delivering on the goods lately, congrats they are absolutely fabulous!


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ Be still my heart  Jenay, you have been delivering on the goods lately, congrats they are absolutely fabulous!


 
Thank you, sweetie! That's really nice of you to say.


----------



## ilvoelv

Jenay --- I always lurk back into the CL shoes just to look at your new darlings! I absolutely think your whole collection is TDF!


----------



## jenayb

ilvoelv said:


> Jenay --- I always lurk back into the CL shoes just to look at your new darlings! I absolutely think your whole collection is TDF!


 
OMG thank you!! That is seriously such a sweet thing to say!!  I really appreciate that!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Omg Jenaaaaaaay !
You made it babe !
Where did you find these beauties !!!!!
Biiiiiiiig congrats hun :hug:


----------



## ilvoelv

jenaywins said:


> OMG thank you!! That is seriously such a sweet thing to say!!  I really appreciate that!



 So when I was looking at the new additions to your collection DBF said "if you owned that many CL's and I ever got mad at you I would steal them ALL" LOL


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Omg Jenaaaaaaay !
> You made it babe !
> Where did you find these beauties !!!!!
> Biiiiiiiig congrats hun :hug:


 
Hehe! Thank you SOO much sister!!!  



ilvoelv said:


> So when I was looking at the new additions to your collection DBF said "if you owned that many CL's and I ever got mad at you I would steal them ALL" LOL


 
LMAO!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG Ah-mazing babe!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMG Ah-mazing babe!!! congrats!!!!


 


Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

oh man! dream shoes! they look fab, *jenay*


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> *Calypso 160mm*



O EM GEE, missy! Is there something you cannot find?! They're absolutely stunning!! Congrats on finding one of your HGs!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> oh man! dream shoes! they look fab, *jenay*


 
Thank you sweetheart!!  I always love seeing you pop up!!  



hazeltt said:


> O EM GEE, missy! Is there something you cannot find?! They're absolutely stunning!! Congrats on finding one of your HGs!! They look amazing on you!


 
Lol!! Aw idk about all that but thank you, lovely!


----------



## jenayb

Oops, almost forgot... The man in brown dropped these lovelies off today! 

I am SOOOO excited for these! I got such an amazing deal on these.. Brand new other than a bit of wear and scoring on the bottom from being used in a runway show! Awesome! 

*Rouge Patent Rolando 120*
















Sorry those are not DBF quality pics!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Oops, almost forgot... The man in brown dropped these lovelies off today!
> 
> I am SOOOO excited for these! I got such an amazing deal on these.. Brand new other than a bit of wear and scoring on the bottom from being used in a runway show! Awesome!
> 
> *Rouge Patent Rolando 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry those are not DBF quality pics!!


 
Haha --- I can't see the pics but....  Wow, didn't even realize it was made in this style!


----------



## jancedtif




----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Haha --- I can't see the pics but....  Wow, didn't even realize it was made in this style!



Um, me either girl!! ... Until I saw them on eBay!! I was like, ummm, yes? Mine? Lol. 



jancedtif said:


>



 Thank you!!


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> *Calypso 160mm*


 

O-M-G!!!!!! These are AH-mazing!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

I love the Rouge Patent, so rich & lovely! I wish I could do the Rolando, but unfortunately after wearing my Suede Rolande Boucles for a few hours my toes are screaming!


----------



## jenayb

kvjohns614 said:


> O-M-G!!!!!! These are AH-mazing!!!!! Congrats!



Hi love! It's been a while!  



heiress-ox said:


> I love the Rouge Patent, so rich & lovely! I wish I could do the Rolando, but unfortunately after wearing my Suede Rolande Boucles for a few hours my toes are screaming!



Thank you so much!! You know, I know that a lot of ladies don't like the Rolando style, but for me it works! Ehem, for a few hours, right?


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> Hi love! It's been a while!


 
I have been attempting to avoid the temptation as my collection was growing quite quickly! but I needed a little eye candy today


----------



## jenayb

kvjohns614 said:


> I have been attempting to avoid the temptation as my collection was growing quite quickly! but I needed a little eye candy today



I hear ya! 

Well, I am glad to see you!


----------



## ntntgo

Ummmmm.....the Rouge Rolandos????????  Gorgeous.  Think ya forgot to tell me somethin'?
So happy for you that you got those magnificent Calypsos.  Why didn't you post all of the pics of them?  More, more.  They couldn't have gone to a better home. Mwah!


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> Well, I am glad to see you!


 
Thank you, that means a lot


----------



## brintee

Yep, I had them at one point Fall 2009 I think? But the pain was so not worth the $$!  Plus I felt like they made my feet look like boats. 

Congrats *Jenay*.

ETA: Forgot they were right there in my avi! Durrr... 



Dessye said:


> Haha --- I can't see the pics but....  Wow, didn't even realize it was made in this style!


----------



## jenayb

brintee said:


> Yep, I had them at one point Fall 2009 I think? But the pain was so not worth the $$!  Plus I felt like they made my feet look like boats.
> 
> Congrats *Jenay*.
> 
> ETA: Forgot they were right there in my avi! Durrr...



Ah!! Thanks so much, I honestly had no clue what season they were from!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> Oops, almost forgot... The man in brown dropped these lovelies off today!
> 
> I am SOOOO excited for these! I got such an amazing deal on these.. Brand new other than a bit of wear and scoring on the bottom from being used in a runway show! Awesome!
> 
> *Rouge Patent Rolando 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry those are not DBF quality pics!!


 
Very sexy *jenay*!!! I'm so jealous...I love these!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

The Calypsos are breathtaking! The rouge Rolandos are just yummy. You have been on such a roll, loving it! Congrats luv.


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> Very sexy *jenay*!!! I'm so jealous...I love these!!!



Thanks honey! Don't be jealous... You can wear Pigalle 120s all day. I can't do that!!  



BijouBleu said:


> The Calypsos are breathtaking! The rouge Rolandos are just yummy. You have been on such a roll, loving it! Congrats luv.



Aw, lover... Thank you!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Oops, almost forgot... The man in brown dropped these lovelies off today!
> 
> I am SOOOO excited for these! I got such an amazing deal on these.. Brand new other than a bit of wear and scoring on the bottom from being used in a runway show! Awesome!
> 
> *Rouge Patent Rolando 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry those are not DBF quality pics!!



I see the pics!   AMAZING ON YOU!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Gorgeous Rolandos! That colour is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## Jönathan

Jenay,

The Rolandos are such a wonderful addition to your collection!

I think we need a family picture!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I see the pics!   AMAZING ON YOU!



Hehehe! Thank you!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous Rolandos! That colour is TDF! Congrats!



Aw thanks love!




			
				Jönathan;19753653 said:
			
		

> Jenay,
> 
> The Rolandos are such a wonderful addition to your collection!
> 
> I think we need a family picture!



Thanks honey! I actually finally convinced dbf to take a family pic!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> *Calypso 160mm*


 
OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!



Blingggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

that calypso is just out of this world!! and they look so good on you J!!  what's the story with this and where did you find them? 

and that rouge rolando is gorgeous! after mistakenly letting go my rouge bianca (stupid story!), I've been longing for something rouge patent..


----------



## LouboutinHottie

OH. MY GOD. CALYPSOS


----------



## Bag-terfly

You have such an amazing collection!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Jönathan;19753653 said:
			
		

> Jenay,
> 
> *The Rolandos* are such a wonderful addition to your collection!
> 
> I think we need a family picture!





I seriously love it when people go against the grain  Everyone else is "Calypso! CALYYYYPSO! " but I agree, this was an incredible collection even before the "chosen one" made an appearance!


----------



## JetSetGo!

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I seriously love it when people go against the grain  Everyone else is "Calypso! CALYYYYPSO! " but I agree, this was an incredible collection even before the "chosen one" made an appearance!



What does this mean?


----------



## needloub

Your Calypso's are breathtaking! So glad that you were able to get your pair! And I love your Rolando's....what a lovely color (am I the only one that thinks this style is comfy?)


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Your Calypso's are breathtaking! So glad that you were able to get your pair! And I love your Rolando's....what a lovely color (am I the only one that thinks this style is comfy?)



Thanks honey!! Well, I actually find the Rolando comfy, too! I think it's just that 120s do not seem daunting to me any longer. Lol.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> Oops, almost forgot... The man in brown dropped these lovelies off today!
> 
> I am SOOOO excited for these! I got such an amazing deal on these.. Brand new other than a bit of wear and scoring on the bottom from being used in a runway show! Awesome!
> 
> *Rouge Patent Rolando 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry those are not DBF quality pics!!


 
Wow babe!! Those legs!!!
Love the Rolandos on you..and wow in rouge patent


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Wow babe!! Those legs!!!
> Love the Rolandos on you..and wow in rouge patent


 
Hehe! My pathetic bird legs!!!!!! 

Thank you sweetheart.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! My pathetic bird legs!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you sweetheart.


 
Sorry? I think you mean super sexy legs


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Sorry? I think you mean super sexy legs


 
Lol!  Thank you sweetheart.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> Lol!  Thank you sweetheart.


 
Lol at the pic:giggles:

But seriously babe you have gorgeous legs


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Lol at the pic:giggles:
> 
> But seriously babe you have gorgeous legs


 
You are too sweet. Your stems ain't bad either mama.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> You are too sweet. Your stems ain't bad either mama.


 
You're too kind babe..nothing compared to yours xx


----------



## misselizabeth22

jenaywins said:


> *Calypso 160mm*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Tdf!!! So freakin happy for you!!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


>



 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Tdf!!! So freakin happy for you!!



Oh hi! 

*birdy spank*


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> Lol!  Thank you sweetheart.







You do not have bird legs!!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Lol!  Thank you sweetheart.



  Oh stop, you are killing me!  I agree with *dbeth* --- you so do not have bird legs --- your legs are hot!


----------



## sophinette007

jenaywins said:


> Oops, almost forgot... The man in brown dropped these lovelies off today!
> 
> I am SOOOO excited for these! I got such an amazing deal on these.. Brand new other than a bit of wear and scoring on the bottom from being used in a runway show! Awesome!
> 
> *Rouge Patent Rolando 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry those are not DBF quality pics!!


 
I love them! THey look so good on you! And the color is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW WOW WOWOWOWOWOW!!!! Jenay, I cannot even begin to tell you how stunning ALL your new additions are.... fabulousness!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Oops, almost forgot... The man in brown dropped these lovelies off today!
> 
> I am SOOOO excited for these! I got such an amazing deal on these.. Brand new other than a bit of wear and scoring on the bottom from being used in a runway show! Awesome!
> 
> *Rouge Patent Rolando 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry those are not DBF quality pics!!



HOT DAMN!  How did I miss this?  I love this color and I always love to see a Rolando.  I have always found the shape so beautiful.  Truly sexy, sexy, sexy!!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> HOT DAMN!  How did I miss this?  I love this color and I always love to see a Rolando.  I have always found the shape so beautiful.  Truly sexy, sexy, sexy!!!





I mean... They ain't nearly as sexy as you but... Ya know. I do what I can.


----------



## msohm

Your collection gets even more amazing. Every. Single. Time. Congrats!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> I mean... They ain't nearly as sexy as you but... Ya know. I do what I can.



you are hilarious.  just one more reason that i love you so.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Oops, almost forgot... The man in brown dropped these lovelies off today!
> 
> I am SOOOO excited for these! I got such an amazing deal on these.. Brand new other than a bit of wear and scoring on the bottom from being used in a runway show! Awesome!
> 
> *Rouge Patent Rolando 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry those are not DBF quality pics!!



We are shoe cousins! Isn't metallic rouge the best? It looks so different depending on the light!  Congrats *jenay*!!!!


----------



## jenayb

dbeth said:


> You do not have bird legs!!!!



Yes I do!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Oh stop, you are killing me!  I agree with *dbeth* --- you so do not have bird legs --- your legs are hot!



Hehehe!! I so do, but thank you love - I appreciate it!! 



sophinette007 said:


> I love them! THey look so good on you! And the color is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats!



Aw thank you honey!!! 



BellaShoes said:


> WOW WOW WOWOWOWOWOW!!!! Jenay, I cannot even begin to tell you how stunning ALL your new additions are.... fabulousness!



Woot! Thanks sister!!! 



cts900 said:


> HOT DAMN!  How did I miss this?  I love this color and I always love to see a Rolando.  I have always found the shape so beautiful.  Truly sexy, sexy, sexy!!!



Love me some Rolando girl! 



ihalhaiha said:


> Your collection gets even more amazing. Every. Single. Time. Congrats!



Aw, that is seriously so sweet of you to say! Thank you hon! 



jeshika said:


> We are shoe cousins! Isn't metallic rouge the best? It looks so different depending on the light!  Congrats *jenay*!!!!



OMG girl it's so amazing! I always wondered why people went all banana cakes over the Rouge Patent........ then I got these. Wow. I get it now - hehe!


----------



## jenayb

What? ANOTHER new pair!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jenayb

*Black Boulima 160*


----------



## laleeza

I love the boulimas on you! So hot


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> I love the boulimas on you! So hot



Thanks, sweet pea! I've been thinking about you all day! I hope the weather is not too terrible for you!!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, sweet pea! I've been thinking about you all day! I hope the weather is not too terrible for you!!!



Aw you're so sweet! So far it's not too bad. But my ceiling is leaking already - it's gonna be a long night :wondering


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> What? ANOTHER new pair!?!?!?!?!



I am right there with you, pal!  *J*!  You blow me away.  I love that you are so loyal to this look because it works for you soooooo well.  They are beautiful and you are beautiful in them.  Perfection again.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I am right there with you, pal!  *J*!  You blow me away.  I love that you are so loyal to this look because it works for you soooooo well.  They are beautiful and you are beautiful in them.  Perfection again.



Lol!! Isn't that look on his face priceless?? :giggles:

Thank you, sweet pea! I love, love, love the cap toe... Definitely has always been, continues to be, and will always be my favourite style.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Lol!  Thank you sweetheart.





jenaywins said:


> Hehehe!! I so do, but thank you love - I appreciate it!!



Ummm, I think you have body dysmorphic disorder...


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> *Black Boulima 160*



  They are fabulous!  So glad you managed to score a pair that fit you better! Yipee!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Ummm, I think you have body dysmorphic disorder...



 



Dessye said:


> They are fabulous!  So glad you managed to score a pair that fit you better! Yipee!



Thanks sweetie!! I actually still have the Karung Boulima!! These are an awesome bonus!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay!!! You've been busy, I see. I love your new additions and don't know that I can choose a favorite, so I choose all of them! Love the pictures of Crosbone, too.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Jenay!!! You've been busy, I see. I love your new additions and don't know that I can choose a favorite, so I choose all of them! Love the pictures of Crosbone, too.



Thanks honey!!  

I have been a bad bird - very busy!! DBF is like, wtf is going on here!? Hehe!


----------



## BattyBugs

Better you than me. I have been busy with the house & when I went to move my new CLs into plastic boxes, I discovered that I am up to 20 pairs now. Guess I've been a bad bat, myself.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Better you than me. I have been busy with the house & when I went to move my new CLs into plastic boxes, I discovered that I am up to 20 pairs now. Guess I've been a bad bat, myself.



 You naughty bat!!

*bat spank*


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> You naughty bat!!
> 
> *bat spank*



:giggles:


----------



## strsusc

Just gorgeous on you jenay!!!  I love when cleaning out my closet means making room for such new beauties!!!  

Truly fabulous and perfect for Fall! 




jenaywins said:


> *Black Boulima 160*


----------



## inspiredgem

jenaywins said:


> What? ANOTHER new pair!?!?!?!?!


I love this almost as much as your new shoes!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> *Black Boulima 160*



Boulima They look amazing on you


----------



## chacci1

OH BABE!!!  THE CALYPSO'S ARE TOO DIE FOR!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!  I HAVE BEEN OFF THE FORUM SINCE YOU AND I LAST SPOKE AND HAVEN'T REALLY BEEN ON SINCE!!!  I JUST LOVE THEM AND I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY THAT YOU GOT THEM!!!!  CONGRATS!!!  

ALSO, CONGRATS ON THE BLACK BOULIMA!!!  I JUST LOVE THOSE!!  THERE WAS A PAIR ON BG.COM THE OTHER DAY BUT UNFORTUNATELY THEY WERE TOO BIG FOR ME!  WEAR THEM ALL IN GOOD HEALTH!


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## needloub

The Boulima's are gorgeous on you!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> What? ANOTHER new pair!?!?!?!?!



I think I'm in love with Crosbone


----------



## NANI1972

Beautiful Rolandos, such a gorgy color! 
Shut the f-ront door! Those Boulimas are stunning! You have an ah-mazing collection babe!


----------



## Jönathan

Jenay,

The Boulima's are ah-mazing!!

They look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you so much, you guys!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Boulima!  your reveals always make my heart go thump thump.


----------



## CMM

OMG the Calypso's and Boulimas! Both are amazing and both look amazing on you!


----------



## heiress-ox

I think you know how I feel about your collection thread, I always love your reveals. The boulima's look absolutely beautiful on you babe!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Aww thank you ladies!  Serious... Such amazingly sweet comments. I totally appreciate it!!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> *Black Boulima 160*




Hotness Jenay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imelda74

jenay==>>> Simply amazing.  I love the calyspo.  I can think of a top i have that would look great with those shoes.  (you can see my priorities here lol)  

kvjohns614==>>> what style are you wearing in your avatar. I must find a pair...I have the perfect outfit to complement those shoes (again priorities.)


----------



## imelda74

Jenay---both pairs are gorgeous, they look gorgeous on you...and you do NOT have bird legs.  Though I did enjoy the pic of the bird legs.


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> *Black Boulima 160*



 I partial to those! Fabulous babe!!


----------



## medicbean

wow j'enay those boulimas are made for you!
*sigh* as always ill tell you how jealous i am that you can walk in skyscrapers! 

xxxxx


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> What? ANOTHER new pair!?!?!?!?!



My favorite pooch, *crosby*!!!!!!!!  

Send him a  please!



jenaywins said:


> *Black Boulima 160*



Lovely find, *jenay*! Those look great on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are amazing.  Congrats.


----------



## jenayb

Thank you so much *medic, imelda, bijou, dbeth, jesh (crosby kisses!), and jet*!!!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Jenay I think we need an updated shoe cabinet pic...


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> *Black Boulima 160*


 
These are just beautiful *jenay*!!!
They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

LouboutinHottie said:


> Jenay I think we need an updated shoe cabinet pic...



Hear, hear! I second this motion


----------



## Rubypout

Love the Boulima  You have such an amazing collection Jenay


----------



## jenayb

Lol thanks ladies!  

I'll post an updates family pic asap.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Lol thanks ladies!
> 
> I'll post an updates family pic asap.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Lol thanks ladies!
> 
> I'll post an updates family pic asap.



Yayy! Can't wait to see the updated family pic!!!


----------



## jenayb

As requested...


----------



## jenayb

Sometimes, I run out of room.


----------



## jenayb

So there are a lot of styles that are now gone from my collection... Pairing down, no pun intended, feels good and it's nice to declutter.  

I do have one surprise addition thanks to my beautiful sis that should arrive this week, God willing!! For now, I'll leave you with a bird beak family photo!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Beautiful pictures!!! OOOHHH what new addition????


----------



## rdgldy

something blue maybe?


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful pictures!!! OOOHHH what new addition????



:giggles: 



rdgldy said:


> something blue maybe?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> As requested...



OMG   WoWzers.  BTW, is your cabinet a Billy Book case from Ikea?  I need one


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> OMG   WoWzers.  BTW, is your cabinet a Billy Book case from Ikea?  I need one



I've sold SO much off. The cabinet is feeling kinda empty, lol. 

No... It's from Ikea, but it isn't the Billy...  It's like... Oh sheesh. Linearp or something weird like that. The Billy wasn't big enough. Hehe.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

I just die over and over again your shoe cabinet is insane babe INSANE!!! the sickest collection ever !!!! you have impeccable taste Jenay !!!


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I just die over and over again your shoe cabinet is insane babe INSANE!!! the sickest collection ever !!!! you have impeccable taste Jenay !!!



Oh hi!!! 

Aw you are so sweet babe........


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I've sold SO much off. The cabinet is feeling kinda empty, lol.
> 
> No... It's from Ikea, but it isn't the Billy...  It's like... Oh sheesh. Linearp or something weird like that. The Billy wasn't big enough. Hehe.



Of course   I will taking a trip to Ikea soon...


----------



## jenayb

Lol!


----------



## carlinha

beautiful family photo *jenay*!  and i definitely see you have a certain "type" of shoe... maggie style being up there!  followed by bianca!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

You have an awesome collection! I am loving your choices!


----------



## MadameElle

Gorgeous collection Jenay!  Love your family shot of 'bird beaks'.


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> beautiful family photo *jenay*!  and i definitely see you have a certain "type" of shoe... maggie style being up there!  followed by bianca!



Thank you!

And you are so right...  ... I have a very obsessive personality and once I find something I like, I have to own like fifty of it.  



NikkisABagGirl said:


> You have an awesome collection! I am loving your choices!



Thank you! I really do appreciate that!! 



MadameElle said:


> Gorgeous collection Jenay!  Love your family shot of 'bird beaks'.



Hehe! Thank you! DBF is actually the one who coined that phrase in our household - and it's stuck!


----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## jenayb

louboutinhottie said:


>



:d


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Babe..you left me speechless Again!!!
Looking at your CL family pics I thought I was in CL heaven!!!
Truly amazing!!! You have such a stunning collection, TDF


----------



## miszpinktuxedo

Your collection is TDF!!


----------



## poppyseed

Great family shots and amazing collection!! I want to steal you leopard boots...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hello my shoe angel!!!  Love your recent pics.... i'm trying to be patient about my special delivery next week hehe


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> :giggles:



I just love your surprises! They are always good


----------



## chloe speaks

jenaywins said:


> So there are a lot of styles that are now gone from my collection... Pairing down, no pun intended, feels good and it's nice to declutter.
> 
> I do have one surprise addition thanks to my beautiful sis that should arrive this week, God willing!! For now, I'll leave you with a bird beak family photo!



Love your birdbeaks *Jenay*! maybe a Billy just for them...it would be called... 

ummm.

Birdbeak Billy?


----------



## purseinsanity

That's seven faints for seven days of the week!  Your collection is amazing!


----------



## Jönathan

Jenay, 

Such an amazing collection!!


----------



## needloub

Love the family shots! So gorgeous...so much eye candy!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> So there are a lot of styles that are now gone from my collection... Pairing down, no pun intended, feels good and it's nice to declutter.
> 
> I do have one surprise addition thanks to my beautiful sis that should arrive this week, God willing!! For now, I'll leave you with a bird beak family photo!



Love your updated collection! But where are your Magos in your bird beak photos?


----------



## jenayb

chloe speaks said:


> Love your birdbeaks *Jenay*! maybe a Billy just for them...it would be called...
> 
> ummm.
> 
> Birdbeak Billy?





Yesssss!!!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Babe..you left me speechless Again!!!
> Looking at your CL family pics I thought I was in CL heaven!!!
> Truly amazing!!! You have such a stunning collection, TDF



Hehe aw, thank you so much... It's nothing special, but I certainly love all my shoes!  



miszpinktuxedo said:


> Your collection is TDF!!



Oh thank you!! 



poppyseed said:


> Great family shots and amazing collection!! I want to steal you leopard boots...



Hehe! Thank you! I love those boots so much!! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> hello my shoe angel!!!  Love your recent pics.... i'm trying to be patient about my special delivery next week hehe



Hehehehe! I will have them in hand tomorrow.  



l.a_girl19 said:


> I just love your surprises! They are always good



Aw thanks sweet pea! 



purseinsanity said:


> That's seven faints for seven days of the week!  Your collection is amazing!



Lol!!  Thank you, girl! 




			
				Jönathan;19850553 said:
			
		

> Jenay,
> 
> Such an amazing collection!!



Jonnnnn!  



needloub said:


> Love the family shots! So gorgeous...so much eye candy!



Thank you so much!! 



hazeltt said:


> Love your updated collection! But where are your Magos in your bird beak photos?



OMG I am so stupid! Oh well. Time for new bird beak photos!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> As requested...



I love seeing your shoe cabinet ! and of course Crosbone ! hug him for me please !


----------



## cts900

Family photos are my FAVORITE part of any collection thread and yours are TDF.  I especially adore your overflow closet shot. A fabulous collection for a fabulous person.


----------



## bprimuslevy

I just went through all 198 pages (whew!); your collection is spectacular.




jenaywins said:


> So there are a lot of styles that are now gone from my collection... Pairing down, no pun intended, feels good and it's nice to declutter.
> 
> I do have one surprise addition thanks to my beautiful sis that should arrive this week, God willing!! For now, I'll leave you with a bird beak family photo!


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> I love seeing your shoe cabinet ! and of course Crosbone ! hug him for me please !



Hehe! I gave him one of his favourite treats and said, "This is from Petit."  



cts900 said:


> Family photos are my FAVORITE part of any collection thread and yours are TDF.  I especially adore your overflow closet shot. A fabulous collection for a fabulous person.



 YOU are too good for me!  



bprimuslevy said:


> I just went through all 198 pages (whew!); your collection is spectacular.



Wow, you did!? 

What an amazing compliment!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## chacci1

Jenay.   What can I say???  I just love you!!!!  Amazing collection babe!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Jenay.   What can I say???  I just love you!!!!  Amazing collection babe!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I love your bird beak family photo Jenay!!! 

Your collection is to die for


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I love your bird beak family photo Jenay!!!
> 
> Your collection is to die for



Lol! Thanks babe!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Bird beaks! LOL


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Bird beaks! LOL



Seriously, DBF came up with that! 

He was like, "what's up with all the bird beaks in here?"


----------



## AEGIS

i was thinking recently could i have too many captoe pumps in my collection ....this just showed me no, no i cannot.  you're an inspiration!



jenaywins said:


> So there are a lot of styles that are now gone from my collection... Pairing down, no pun intended, feels good and it's nice to declutter.
> 
> I do have one surprise addition thanks to my beautiful sis that should arrive this week, God willing!! For now, I'll leave you with a bird beak family photo!


----------



## AEGIS

i am thinking about a pair of Rolando's.  i love a hidden platform. what was your sizing in these?




jenaywins said:


> Oops, almost forgot... The man in brown dropped these lovelies off today!
> 
> I am SOOOO excited for these! I got such an amazing deal on these.. Brand new other than a bit of wear and scoring on the bottom from being used in a runway show! Awesome!
> 
> *Rouge Patent Rolando 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry those are not DBF quality pics!!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i was thinking recently could i have too many captoe pumps in my collection ....this just showed me no, no i cannot.  you're an inspiration!



Lol thanks! I even forgot two pair! 

I'm pathetic. 



AEGIS said:


> i am thinking about a pair of Rolando's.  i love a hidden platform. what was your sizing in these?



I went TTS!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Lol thanks! I even forgot two pair!
> 
> I'm pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> I went TTS!




US size? really?! no toe crunch?


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> US size? really?! no toe crunch?





No toe crunch. I've never had that issue with the Rolando.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Seriously, DBF came up with that!
> 
> He was like, "what's up with all the bird beaks in here?"


----------



## inspiredgem

jenaywins said:


> Seriously, DBF came up with that!
> 
> He was like, "what's up with all the bird beaks in here?"



Bird beaks, bird legs ... what's next? 

Your collection is stunning!  You have so many beautiful, unique and coveted pairs!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Star86doll

Hey girl, had just look through the pages I missed out....speechless!! love, love, love your amazing collection!!


----------



## jenayb

inspiredgem said:


> Bird beaks, bird legs ... what's next?
> 
> Your collection is stunning!  You have so many beautiful, unique and coveted pairs!  Thanks for sharing





Aw thanks sweetheart!!!  



Star86doll said:


> Hey girl, had just look through the pages I missed out....speechless!! love, love, love your amazing collection!!



Girl, where you been?!?


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb

Thanks to my wonderful big sis, my something blue has arrived!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

oooooh can we see


----------



## jenayb

*Navy Suede Daffy 160mm*


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> *Navy Suede Daffy 160mm*



 

Okay, let me pick myself up off of the floor and wipe the drool from my mouth haha. Those are AHHHMAZING!!!!!! The daffy has been on my radar for quite some time. Oh *jenay*


----------



## heiress-ox

hot, hot, hot!!  I absolutely love the Daffy ,  especially in this colour & your mod shots are great!


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> Okay, let me pick myself up off of the floor and wipe the drool from my mouth haha. Those are AHHHMAZING!!!!!! The daffy has been on my radar for quite some time. Oh *jenay*



Lol!!  Thank you!! 



heiress-ox said:


> hot, hot, hot!!  I absolutely love the Daffy ,  especially in this colour & your mod shots are great!



You are too sweet - thank you for your kind words honey!!!


----------



## kvjohns614

O-M-G!!!!!  Girrrrrlllllll these are fierce!!!! They look so great on you! 
PS I love that dress, who is it???


----------



## stilly

Love the mod pics!!!
Super hot!!!


----------



## jenayb

kvjohns614 said:


> O-M-G!!!!!  Girrrrrlllllll these are fierce!!!! They look so great on you!
> PS I love that dress, who is it???



Thanks sweetie!! The dress is Elizabeth & James.  



stilly said:


> Love the mod pics!!!
> Super hot!!!



Hehe! Thank you!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Those modeling pix are HOT!!!


----------



## needloub

I just love the chunkier heel of the Daffy! So beautiful! I can't wait til I am able to snag a pair!


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Those modeling pix are HOT!!!





Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl!  



needloub said:


> I just love the chunkier heel of the Daffy! So beautiful! I can't wait til I am able to snag a pair!



You MUST get a pair whenever you have the chance, doll! They are so much more comfy than the Daffodil!! Isn't that wild!? Just the addition of a slightly chunkier heel completely alters the feel of the shoe!!!


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl!
> 
> 
> 
> You MUST get a pair whenever you have the chance, doll! They are so much more comfy than the Daffodil!! Isn't that wild!? Just the addition of a slightly chunkier heel completely alters the feel of the shoe!!!



I was never a fan of the Daffodil but I think it was because of the slimmer heel...but the Daffy! I am in love! You look beautiful in them!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> I was never a fan of the Daffodil but I think it was because of the slimmer heel...but the Daffy! I am in love! You look beautiful in them!



Thank you. That is very kind of you to say, and I truly appreciate it! 

The Daffodil is a tough style I think....... And honestly, when I pulled the Daffy out of the box today, I thought... Ee gads! These are horrible! So clunky! But then Nat text me, like, literally as I was opening them (psychic!? hehe!) and said, "Did you get them??" So I knew I had to send her mod pics.

Um, hello!? They looked totally different on my foot! Amazeballs!!!!!  

They are absolutely stunning and please... If you get a chance.. Buy a pair. They will look fabulous on you.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> *Navy Suede Daffy 160mm*



 that colour is beautiful! I love the style! Congrats!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  beautiful!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> *Navy Suede Daffy 160mm*



I seriously canNOT take this.  Waaaaaayyyyyyyy too hot.  I cannot imagine a more perfect pairing of woman and shoe.


----------



## amazigrace

They're gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

seriously woman. who are you?!  you and your shoes are so freaking fly. i simply cannot.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OMG those r sick!!!!!!  OMGGGGGGG! LOVE love love the color so amazzzzing !


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Thank you. That is very kind of you to say, and I truly appreciate it!
> 
> The Daffodil is a tough style I think....... And honestly, when I pulled the Daffy out of the box today, I thought... Ee gads! These are horrible! So clunky! But then Nat text me, like, literally as I was opening them (psychic!? hehe!) and said, "Did you get them??" So I knew I had to send her mod pics.
> 
> Um, hello!? They looked totally different on my foot! Amazeballs!!!!!
> 
> They are absolutely stunning and please... If you get a chance.. Buy a pair. They will look fabulous on you.



Thanks! I am definitely lusting after this pair!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> that colour is beautiful! I love the style! Congrats!



Thank you! You are a great friend, and I am grateful to know you! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! beautiful!



Lol! Thanks sweetheart!! 



cts900 said:


> I seriously canNOT take this.  Waaaaaayyyyyyyy too hot.  I cannot imagine a more perfect pairing of woman and shoe.



Babe, I  you more than you will ever know. 



AEGIS said:


> seriously woman. who are you?!  you and your shoes are so freaking fly. i simply cannot.



LMAO!!! You are the business, girl... Thank you!  



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG those r sick!!!!!! OMGGGGGGG! LOVE love love the color so amazzzzing !





I seriously do not see enough of you babe!!!!!!!! 



needloub said:


> Thanks! I am definitely lusting after this pair!



You are going to look awesome! I'll keep my eyes peeled - what size dow you need??? 



amazigrace said:


> They're gorgeous. Congrats!



Thank you! I truly appreciate your kind words!!


----------



## cts900

Lovefest! :kiss:


----------



## jenayb

^^^


----------



## BijouBleu

Um...........I'm thinking of what to say, my mind went a little blank at that amazing colour. So........


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Um...........I'm thinking of what to say, my mind went a little blank at that amazing colour. So........


----------



## DariaD

Those are really hot shoes and the color is just amazing! Congrats!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Pure Hotness babe!!!
I love these, the colour is truly stunning!!!
These are perfect on you!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

They are so cool!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! You are a great friend, and I am grateful to know you!



AwwwI feel grateful to know you too! You are the best *J*!


----------



## karwood

GORGEOUS!!   Are they as comfortable as the Daffodile?


----------



## anniethecat

Love love love the color!  OMG I love that color!  I like the chunkier heel, seems more stable, but I still couldn't pull it off without breaking my leg!  Congrats girl they are hot!


----------



## Star1231

Oh my gosh, I have no words!  What a stunningly hot pair worn by a beautiful, stylish, and sweet person!  Perfection!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love love love the navy suede daffys!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Freakin' AMAZING!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Oooh, oooh, oooh, I LOOOOOVE them J!!!  Congrats, OMG they look amazing on you!!! Sooo happy for you, I adore the color & style!!  I want em!!


----------



## jenayb

DariaD said:


> Those are really hot shoes and the color is just amazing! Congrats!


 
Thanks so much! I just LOVE them!!!! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Pure Hotness babe!!!
> I love these, the colour is truly stunning!!!
> These are perfect on you!!!!


 
Oh sweetie. Thank you. Love ya! 



poppyseed said:


> They are so cool!!!


 
Thanks girl!! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> AwwwI feel grateful to know you too! You are the best *J*!


 
Aw honey! 



karwood said:


> GORGEOUS!! Are they as comfortable as the Daffodile?


 
Thank you!

You know, I find them to be ten times more comfortable than the Daffodil. Isn't that wild? The difference the chunky heel makes is amazing!!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Love love love the color! OMG I love that color! I like the chunkier heel, seems more stable, but I still couldn't pull it off without breaking my leg! Congrats girl they are hot!


 
Hehe thanks so much! You'd be surprised at how manageable they are. 



Star1231 said:


> Oh my gosh, I have no words! What a stunningly hot pair worn by a beautiful, stylish, and sweet person! Perfection!!


 
Aw sweet pea!!!!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love love love the navy suede daffys!!!!


 
Thank you, *A*!!! 



beagly911 said:


> Freakin' AMAZING!!!


 
Hehe aw thanks love! 



Raffaluv said:


> Oooh, oooh, oooh, I LOOOOOVE them J!!!  Congrats, OMG they look amazing on you!!! Sooo happy for you, I adore the color & style!!  I want em!!


 
Get them!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> Oh sweetie. Thank you. Love ya!


 
:kiss:


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> *Navy Suede Daffy 160mm*



Gorgeous, *jenay*! that navy blue is to die for! they look so great on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, the color is amazing. I love the thicker heel on this style, although I have (right now) no desire to venture into nosebleed heel heights myself, I think they look pretty on you.


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> :kiss:



 



jeshika said:


> Gorgeous, *jenay*! that navy blue is to die for! they look so great on you!



Thanks and GIRL! I love your new avatar!!!  



BattyBugs said:


> Jenay, the color is amazing. I love the thicker heel on this style, although I have (right now) no desire to venture into nosebleed heel heights myself, I think they look pretty on you.



Oh sweet little bat.... You would KILL EM in these!!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Thanks and GIRL! I love your new avatar!!!



:giggles: bibi was so funny on bath day. i had to make it my avatar. the silly snugglebug!


----------



## strsusc

OMG, OMG, OMG *Jenay*....those shoes are seriously BEYOND!!!!!  I have not been this blown away by a shoe in a _loooooooong time_

They are just pure perfection on you!!! Off to go drool at them again....


----------



## chloe speaks

OMGoodness!

I wasn't fond of the Daffodil personally, but the *Daffy*...might make me go over to the *Daf Side*. _*I love those on you!*_ 

Are they TTS????


----------



## _Danielle_

Fantastic new addition *Jenay ! 
*


----------



## *MJ*

Oh J'enay!! The Daffys look absolutely beautiful on you!! The color is sublime!! Congrats my dear friend!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

love those daffys!


----------



## jenayb

OMG seriously I am SOOOO rude!!!! :cry:

I'm sorry for taking so long to respond! We have been so busy during the last week! :girlwhack: 



jeshika said:


> bibi was so funny on bath day. i had to make it my avatar. the silly snugglebug!



I absolutely lurrrrve her!!!! Oh I want a baby cat SO bad!! 



strsusc said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG *Jenay*....those shoes are seriously BEYOND!!!!!  I have not been this blown away by a shoe in a _loooooooong time_
> 
> They are just pure perfection on you!!! Off to go drool at them again....



Aw thank you, doll face. I'm always so happy to see you on here! 



chloe speaks said:


> OMGoodness!
> 
> I wasn't fond of the Daffodil personally, but the *Daffy*...might make me go over to the *Daf Side*. _*I love those on you!*_
> 
> Are they TTS????



Thanks girl!! Yes they are definitely TTS.... Seriously. These are just beyond amazing...... Trust me! Snatch a pair up if you can, you'd just be TDF in them! 



_Danielle_ said:


> Fantastic new addition *Jenay !
> *



Thank you so much!! I wish I had your photography skills!!!!

The skillz to pay da billz!!!!  



*MJ* said:


> Oh J'enay!! The Daffys look absolutely beautiful on you!! The color is sublime!! Congrats my dear friend!!



Oh babe, I miss you! Sorry I haven't text or emailed you. I am a bad bird!

*birdy spank!*



dirtyaddiction said:


> love those daffys!



Thanks so much, sweetheart!!!!


----------



## dbeth

Wowzers Jenay!! The color is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

The word on the street/forum is that your supposed to be getting a really special pair soon


----------



## LouboutinHottie

^^^


----------



## inspiredgem

I love the Daffy's on you!  The color is amazing! 

Can't wait to see the next additions ....


----------



## Star86doll

Hey girl! haven't been on tPF much lately had been really busy! Love your daffy, color are so pretty!! 

Your Avatar is so funny:lolots: your legs are better than bird's!!!


----------



## bagsdreamer

Jenay, where did you get your daffys? They are so pretty! Are they true to your CL size?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Jenayyyy.... I know you have something to add 

Just a wild guess


----------



## jenayb

^^ Haha, I know.

*Indigo Maggie 140*


----------



## needloub

Love the colorway of the Maggie's!  So beautiful!


----------



## dbeth

Wow, Jenay! That color combo is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! And they look so fab on you----congrats!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

WOWZERS those are beautiful!


----------



## CMM

oh my gawd!!! The indigo Maggies?!?! Out of this world!


----------



## inspiredgem

Amazing!  The color is stunning!


----------



## NANI1972

Love the updates. The Daffys are amazing, even more so than the Daffs!

Nkay can we get an updated pic of the La Familia Maggie?!


----------



## BattyBugs

I do love that color. So beautiful!


----------



## love2shop_26

This looks like a shoe orgy 

Beautiful collection!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Haha, I know.
> 
> *Indigo Maggie 140*


 
These are so pretty on you *jenay*!!!
I love the colors!!!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Love the colorway of the Maggie's!  So beautiful!



Thank you so much! 



dbeth said:


> Wow, Jenay! That color combo is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! And they look so fab on you----congrats!!



Aw thanks sweetheart! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> WOWZERS those are beautiful!



Aren't they stunning? Thank you sweetie! 



CMM said:


> oh my gawd!!! The indigo Maggies?!?! Out of this world!



Hehe! Thank you! 



inspiredgem said:


> Amazing!  The color is stunning!



Oh *P*... It's always so nice to see you. Thank you doll! 



NANI1972 said:


> Love the updates. The Daffys are amazing, even more so than the Daffs!
> 
> Nkay can we get an updated pic of the La Familia Maggie?!



LOL!!! Your smilies kill me girl! I should post an updated pic!!! 



BattyBugs said:


> I do love that color. So beautiful!



Thank you, my darling little bat!!!! 



love2shop_26 said:


> This looks like a shoe orgy
> 
> Beautiful collection!



Lol!!!! Thank you so very much! 



stilly said:


> These are so pretty on you *jenay*!!!
> I love the colors!!!



Stills! Thanks babe!


----------



## Dessye

You can have a Maggie party   Relatives invited of course


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> You can have a Maggie party   Relatives invited of course



:giggles:


----------



## pixiesparkle

You certainly are the Maggie !! I think we need an updated family pic now that Indigo/Purple Maggie has arrived  

...Now all that's missing is the red/green Calypso


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> You certainly are the Maggie !! I think we need an updated family pic now that Indigo/Purple Maggie has arrived
> 
> ...Now all that's missing is the red/green Calypso


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Haha, I know.
> 
> *Indigo Maggie 140*



amazing as usual !
I really love the color !
congrats J


----------



## Star86doll

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Haha, I know.
> 
> *Indigo Maggie 140*


 
Love them, colorway are so stunning!! 

Your def the Maggie Queen!!


----------



## Miss T.

Dessye said:


> You can have a Maggie party   Relatives invited of course


----------



## Miss T.

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Haha, I know.
> 
> *Indigo Maggie 140*



But seriously, you are the Maggie queen! 
Your collection thread is a treat, thank you for sharing.


----------



## jenayb

Miss T. said:


> But seriously, you are the Maggie queen!
> Your collection thread is a treat, thank you for sharing.


 


You are such a doll... Thank you.


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> amazing as usual !
> I really love the color !
> congrats J


 
Thanks darling! 



Star86doll said:


> Love them, colorway are so stunning!!
> 
> Your def the Maggie Queen!!


 
Lol - I owe a VERY special pair to you babe!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Those are officially my favourite Maggies! I want them now! Of course, they would not look as good on me as they do on you babe Congrats!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Love the new maggies darling  your toe caps be killin 'em! lol


----------



## *MJ*

I love the new Maggies!! They are so beautiful!! Congrats love!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Aren't they stunning? Thank you sweetie!



NP


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Haha, I know.
> 
> *Indigo Maggie 140*



wowwwwwww! Loveee those!


----------



## needloub

I had to come back in here and drool a little. I think my day is starting off great!


----------



## glamourbag

Those Maggies...actually all your Maggies are beyond perfect! You wear your newest well! Thank you for enabling!!!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Hhhmmm yummy 



love2shop_26 said:


> This looks like a shoe orgy
> 
> Beautiful collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hmmm... came back to admire your collection for more inspiration haha


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous Jenay!

Love the Navy Daffy's, the Maggies are fab and the group photo is TDF!


----------



## beagly911

Love the group shot!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

You have such a beautiful collection!! Love all the different Maggies they are so elegant!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

these CL's are awesome...


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Wow!!! Love your new additions babe!!!

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## cts900

The Indigo Maggies are perfection on you, my sweet.  Truly.


----------



## jenayb

^ 

Thanks for all the amazing comments!!! 

Hopefully I'll have a couple new additions soon!!!!


----------



## cts900

^^You are stuck with me, babe.  I am looking forward to what is to come...


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^You are stuck with me, babe.  I am looking forward to what is to come...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

It's about time for a Jenay update


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> It's about time for a Jenay update



Lol! Shoot - I need to definitely slow my roll!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SO excited for what is to come!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

^^^ Same!


----------



## skislope15

Cant wait for tomorrow...some jaws are going to drop lol!


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Cant wait for tomorrow...some jaws are going to drop lol!





Could be late tonight if my flight isn't delayed...


----------



## BattyBugs

Here's to your flight not being delayed.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Could be late tonight if my flight isn't delayed...



It will be worth the wait...have a safe flight


----------



## BellaShoes

Wooooo, something from Robertson perhaps? *off to review past pages!*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

can't wait for your new additions soon!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Woohooo! Please flight don't be delayed lol Hope you had a good time this weekend


----------



## cts900

:snack:


----------



## jenayb

Woohoo flight is on time! At the airport having a Blue Moon and watching sunday night football.


----------



## CocoB

Fly safely Jenay!


----------



## needloub

Can't wait to see your new additions!


----------



## hunniesochic

hopefully you're home safe and had a blast on your trip. We are ready for your reveal! I'm sure it's over the top because you never disappoint with your reveals.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hope you had a safe flight!

:couch::snack:


----------



## Dessye

Safe flight!   And can't wait for the new additions


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

needloub said:


> can't wait to see your new additions!



+ 1000


----------



## heiress-ox

hope you had a safe flight* J'enay* - can't wait for the new additions, I know it's going to be a good one as usual


----------



## LouboutinHottie




----------



## beagly911

Hope you made it back home safe and sound but.... can't wait to see the new additions!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Well heck! I thought you'd have put us out of our misery by now, Jenay.


----------



## carlinha

oh goodie, i see i am not late!!! 

*BRING IT ON JENAY NAY!!!!!! *


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

c'mon Jenay!!! Load 'em pix!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol!!!  

Sorry you guys. DBF was late picking me up from the airport last night so by the time I got home, I was ready for bed!! Without further ado...

*Nude Patent Maggie 140*

(As if I could resist, right? )


----------



## jenayb

*Black Python Frutti Frutti*


----------



## laleeza

Oh my!! Love them  and so happy you finally found the fruttis! 
Congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wow! Those fruittis are amazing!


----------



## Star1231

I adore the Frutti Fruttis!  Congrats my love!


----------



## beagly911

The Maggies are incredible but the Fruttis are TDF!!!!  Amazing!!!  Congrats! Give Crosbone a good scritch from WV!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jenaywins said:


> *Black Python Frutti Frutti*


----------



## NY_Mami

love2shop_26 said:


> This looks like a shoe orgy
> 
> Beautiful collection!


 

What a beautiful array of Loubies..... Boulima's are now on my wish list.....


----------



## BattyBugs

You done good, Jenay! Love both pair!


----------



## Elsie87

Stunning new purchases!!!! Congrats, *Jenay*!


----------



## bling*lover

Love those nude maggies, they are gorgeous with the silver toe! Black frutti frutti's, you've been wanting them forever, i'm so happy you got them, they are amazing congrats hun! Can't wait to see mod pix!


----------



## carlinha

love your new additions *jenay*!  shoe twins on the black fruttis!


----------



## medicbean

nude maggies are gooooorgeous! please post some modelling pics!!

xxxxxx


----------



## girlfrommoscow

jenaywins said:


> *Black Python Frutti Frutti*


*jenay!! *These are so beautiful!! COngratulations!!! You always manage to get THE BEST!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

Congrats !!!


----------



## dc419

Congrats on finding the frutti's! They are TDF!  
Wow you have an amazing collection of maggies!
Love your latest additions in indigo and nude!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> *Black Python Frutti Frutti*


Yay!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

They're both gorgeous! And I am in awe that you found the Fruttis. You are the Queen of HTF CLs for sure! :worthy:


----------



## needloub

I am in love with the Maggie's!  So happy that you were able to find your Frutti's!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats on finding your frutti fruttis!!!

maggies are looking good too!


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> *Black Python Frutti Frutti*


so HOT!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol!!!
> 
> Sorry you guys. DBF was late picking me up from the airport last night so by the time I got home, I was ready for bed!! Without further ado...
> 
> *Nude Patent Maggie 140*
> 
> (As if I could resist, right? )


I'm really falling for the Maggies! What a collection you have!


----------



## skislope15

I sure hope you post modeling pics of you in these, remember what a fat pig you were supposed to be in them  I wish I could see the sellers face now when she realizes you got them......
be careful not to wear these ones out dancing.....


jenaywins said:


> *Black Python Frutti Frutti*


----------



## heiress-ox

Knew your new additions wouldn't disappoint *J'enay*, I absolutely adore the nude maggie and congrats on finding the fruittis!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

they are gorgeous *J*!


----------



## Dessye

um, could you please look at my UHG list and want those in my size too? 

Congrats, your new additions are TDF especially the Fruttis hehe. Mod pics! Mod pics!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

congrats jenay! can't wait to see mod pics


----------



## anniethecat

You got the fruttis!  Yay!  The nude maggies are so much nicer irl than the stock pics.


----------



## jenayb

^^ *Thank you SOOOOOOOOO very much everyone!!! All of your love and comments... Just amazing!!!*


----------



## jenayb

I actually was not even expecting these, so this is a surprise for me as well! I had ordered the Vicky from overseas and - oops! - accidentally received the black nappa 140 instead of the black suede 120! :giggles:

Not only did my fabulous SA send my boots out right away, she also sent me a neat little gift! What an amazing gal!  

So without further ado, the one fall/winter staple I've been wanting!!  Super comfy, too!!!! 

*Black Suede Vicky 120*


----------



## CMM

Another AMAZING reveal!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I actually was not even expecting these, so this is a surprise for me as well! I had ordered the Vicky from overseas and - oops! - accidentally received the black nappa 140 instead of the black suede 120!
> 
> Not only did my fabulous SA send my boots out right away, she also sent me a neat little gift! What an amazing gal!
> 
> So without further ado, the one fall/winter staple I've been wanting!! Super comfy, too!!!!
> 
> *Black Suede Vicky 120*



  You got the pair you wanted!!!  They are absolutely perfect for fall and just perfect on you! 

Also can't wait to see your FF mod pics and see what a 'fat pig' you are :lolots:


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> You got the pair you wanted!!! They are absolutely perfect for fall and just perfect on you!
> 
> Also can't wait to see your FF mod pics and see what a 'fat pig' you are :lolots:


 
Thank you sweet pea!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I adore ALL of your new additions, but I think that you need to send me the Vicky boots since it is way colder in DC.  :giggles:


----------



## skislope15

and by winter you mean when you venture out of the 80 degree heat in arizona?  love the boots...



jenaywins said:


> I actually was not even expecting these, so this is a surprise for me as well! I had ordered the Vicky from overseas and - oops! - accidentally received the black nappa 140 instead of the black suede 120! :giggles:
> 
> Not only did my fabulous SA send my boots out right away, she also sent me a neat little gift! What an amazing gal!
> 
> So without further ado, the one fall/winter staple I've been wanting!!  Super comfy, too!!!!
> 
> *Black Suede Vicky 120*


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> I adore ALL of your new additions, but I think that you need to send me the Vicky boots since it is way colder in DC.  :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> and by winter you mean when you venture out of the 80 degree heat in arizona?  love the boots...


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> I actually was not even expecting these, so this is a surprise for me as well! I had ordered the Vicky from overseas and - oops! - accidentally received the black nappa 140 instead of the black suede 120! :giggles:
> 
> Not only did my fabulous SA send my boots out right away, she also sent me a neat little gift! What an amazing gal!
> 
> So without further ado, the one fall/winter staple I've been wanting!!  Super comfy, too!!!!
> 
> *Black Suede Vicky 120*


 
Those are amazing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


>


  Can't blame a girl for trying.


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Can't blame a girl for trying.


 
Shoot girl --- I'd _still_ be trying if it were me.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> I actually was not even expecting these, so this is a surprise for me as well! I had ordered the Vicky from overseas and - oops! - accidentally received the black nappa 140 instead of the black suede 120! :giggles:
> 
> Not only did my fabulous SA send my boots out right away, she also sent me a neat little gift! What an amazing gal!
> 
> So without further ado, the one fall/winter staple I've been wanting!!  Super comfy, too!!!!
> 
> *Black Suede Vicky 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how comfy are they? I'm thinking of getting them in grey suede.



 how comfy are they? thinking of getting them for my bday, or the Bianca. but the Vicky in grey suede.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> how comfy are they? thinking of getting them for my bday, or the Bianca. but the Vicky in grey suede.


 
VERY comfy, girl.


----------



## sobe2009

Glad you got them!! they do look great on you


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> VERY comfy, girl.



Problem is I LOVE the Vicky in grey suede, but I don't have a nude pump.  I think I'll wear the vicky more often tho, since they are boots and are a little more casual.


----------



## Star1231

The Vicky boots are perfect on you!!  Complete and utter gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> Glad you got them!! they do look great on you


 
 I am always very excited to see you!! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> Problem is I LOVE the Vicky in grey suede, but I don't have a nude pump.  I think I'll wear the vicky more often tho, since they are boots and are a little more casual.


 
Is your mum putting you on any type of price limit for your bday? 

That may influence your choice!  



Star1231 said:


> The Vicky boots are perfect on you!! Complete and utter gorgeousness!!!!


 
 Mmhmm!!!


----------



## anniethecat

The Vicky are hot!  Glad to hear there are comfy.  Is there a platform?


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> The Vicky are hot! Glad to hear there are comfy. Is there a platform?


 
I'd say about half an inch.


----------



## Jönathan

Jenay,

Gorgeous additions!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love the Vicky on you!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> I am always very excited to see you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is your mum putting you on any type of price limit for your bday?
> 
> That may influence your choice!
> 
> 
> 
> Mmhmm!!!



Well when I told her about the Celine luggage she was fine with it, but I chose CL over Celine. Every bday/Christmas CL always wins!


----------



## Louboufan

Love the Maggies boo!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> I actually was not even expecting these, so this is a surprise for me as well! I had ordered the Vicky from overseas and - oops! - accidentally received the black nappa 140 instead of the black suede 120! :giggles:
> 
> Not only did my fabulous SA send my boots out right away, she also sent me a neat little gift! What an amazing gal!
> 
> So without further ado, the one fall/winter staple I've been wanting!!  Super comfy, too!!!!
> 
> *Black Suede Vicky 120*



Ooooooh those are so hot - just perfect for the cool weather!  And look amazing on you of course


----------



## dc419

Omg!The Vicky looks amazing on you!!! 
Love how you wore a dress with it! Lovely!!!
I am saving up for a pair of booties or knee high boots but they always run out of sizes when I have my money ready so I end up spending it on something else! it's a vicious cycle every year Lol


----------



## l.a_girl19

The Vickys are stunning and they fit you so well! AMAZING!!!


----------



## needloub

Swoon! 



jenaywins said:


> I actually was not even expecting these, so this is a surprise for me as well! I had ordered the Vicky from overseas and - oops! - accidentally received the black nappa 140 instead of the black suede 120! :giggles:
> 
> Not only did my fabulous SA send my boots out right away, she also sent me a neat little gift! What an amazing gal!
> 
> So without further ado, the one fall/winter staple I've been wanting!!  Super comfy, too!!!!
> 
> *Black Suede Vicky 120*


----------



## jeshika

Oooooh! Those are gorgeous on you, *jenay*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> I actually was not even expecting these, so this is a surprise for me as well! I had ordered the Vicky from overseas and - oops! - accidentally received the black nappa 140 instead of the black suede 120! :giggles:
> 
> Not only did my fabulous SA send my boots out right away, she also sent me a neat little gift! What an amazing gal!
> 
> So without further ado, the one fall/winter staple I've been wanting!!  Super comfy, too!!!!
> 
> *Black Suede Vicky 120*


 
these are so fab for Fall! congrats babe!


----------



## NANI1972

Wow I love the Vicky 120! And of course the new Maggie addition. Ummm where did you get those Fruttis?! :giggles:


----------



## kvjohns614

Jenay, you blow me away with all of your beautiful new additions! They all look fabulous on you!!!! Congrats on finding the fruttis!


----------



## cts900

Ahhhhhhhh, I love that you continue to add to your Maggie collection.  Your FFs are glorious but you in those Vickys!!!! Mama, you are one hot little number .


----------



## chanel*liz

Love your new additions!


----------



## strsusc

*jenay* what perfect additions to your already fabulous collection!  I have to say, I did not think those Vicky's were for me, but seeing them on you makes me rethink them...great fall/winter staple! 

You and your style always blow me away!


----------



## chacci1

Omg!!!  I love love love the Vicky!!!!  It looks gorg on you!  Congrats on your frutti's and maggies too!!!!!!  Shoe twins on both. Vicky boot....wow!  How do I even attempt to stay away??


----------



## r6girl2005

The Fruttis are my favorite latest addition, congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

*Thank you for all the amazing comments everyone!!!!! *  

*Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100mm*

I absolutely adore these!! When I had originally purchased them in the 120mm variation, it was prior to knowing about the 100mm. Since then, I've been wanting the lower version so that I could wear it more; 120s aren't very forgiving. I actually found this last pair overseas and am absolutely over the moon. My wonderful SA had these to me in a matter of days!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!  first!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> *Thank you for all the amazing comments everyone!!!!! *
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100mm*
> 
> I absolutely adore these!! When I had originally purchased them in the 120mm variation, it was prior to knowing about the 100mm. Since then, I've been wanting the lower version so that I could wear it more; 120s aren't very forgiving. I actually found this last pair overseas and am absolutely over the moon. My wonderful SA had these to me in a matter of days!



LOVE 
Shoe sisters.... again  
Congrats sweetie!


----------



## Star1231

Jenay!!  What a super stunning pair at such a wearable heel height!  Congrats love!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> *Thank you for all the amazing comments everyone!!!!! *
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100mm*
> 
> I absolutely adore these!! When I had originally purchased them in the 120mm variation, it was prior to knowing about the 100mm. Since then, I've been wanting the lower version so that I could wear it more; 120s aren't very forgiving. I actually found this last pair overseas and am absolutely over the moon. My wonderful SA had these to me in a matter of days!



Jenay, totally gorgeous!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> *Thank you for all the amazing comments everyone!!!!! *
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100mm*
> 
> I absolutely adore these!! When I had originally purchased them in the 120mm variation, it was prior to knowing about the 100mm. Since then, I've been wanting the lower version so that I could wear it more; 120s aren't very forgiving. I actually found this last pair overseas and am absolutely over the moon. My wonderful SA had these to me in a matter of days!



beautiful!!! I'm stalking a pair on ebay right now.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> *Black Python Frutti Frutti*



I want some frutti fruttis so badly!!! Mod pics?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I want some frutti fruttis so badly!!! Mod pics?



Girl, I know. I am so behind on mod pics... Seriously.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Girl, I know. I am so behind on mod pics... Seriously.



Ahh!! I just saw the vicky boots!! Once again you're a bad influence on me... piros or vicky boots!?! I don't know!! 

I love them on you. Beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Ahh!! I just saw the vicky boots!! Once again you're a bad influence on me... piros or vicky boots!?! I don't know!!
> 
> I love them on you. Beautiful!



For me, the Vickys are much more comfortable than the Piros.


----------



## mdepaola

Oh my goodness!!

I'm totally new here, so I've only been through the beginning of this thread, but your collection looks so amazing!!!  I can't wait to see what else will be joining your collection!

Oh, and those black pigalle spikes are ridiculously cool, but I think that goes without saying


----------



## aoqtpi

Beautiful piggies! Love them!


----------



## poppyseed

Love the Piggies! I have two pairs of these in 100 and I think they are a very comfy style...hope you get a lot of wear out of them


----------



## chloe speaks

love the lower piggies; imho, in the spike, the piggies lose none of their vavavoom!

also, the vicky. they look terrific on you!

I. Need. are they TTS?


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> *Thank you for all the amazing comments everyone!!!!! *
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100mm*
> 
> I absolutely adore these!! When I had originally purchased them in the 120mm variation, it was prior to knowing about the 100mm. Since then, I've been wanting the lower version so that I could wear it more; 120s aren't very forgiving. I actually found this last pair overseas and am absolutely over the moon. My wonderful SA had these to me in a matter of days!



Congrats!!! I am so glad you found the 100mms. They are definitely more wearable Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> *Thank you for all the amazing comments everyone!!!!! *
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100mm*
> 
> I absolutely adore these!! When I had originally purchased them in the 120mm variation, it was prior to knowing about the 100mm. Since then, I've been wanting the lower version so that I could wear it more; 120s aren't very forgiving. I actually found this last pair overseas and am absolutely over the moon. My wonderful SA had these to me in a matter of days!


 
I was just thinking, hmm no new goodies on J'enay's page in a while and them bam! these are beauties!


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> *Thank you for all the amazing comments everyone!!!!! *
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100mm*
> 
> I absolutely adore these!! When I had originally purchased them in the 120mm variation, it was prior to knowing about the 100mm. Since then, I've been wanting the lower version so that I could wear it more; 120s aren't very forgiving. I actually found this last pair overseas and am absolutely over the moon. My wonderful SA had these to me in a matter of days!



You don't disappoint!  They are beautiful and I love the lower heel!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> For me, the Vickys are much more comfortable than the Piros.




What's the price on the vickys?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> For me, the Vickys are much more comfortable than the Piros.



Nvm, I found the price. 1595... wowzers. I should not be spending that, but I see gray!!! I am such a gray boot fan...and suede...mmm.  I keep going back to your pics... they look tighter in the legs on you than they did on the catwalk? On the catwalk, I really wasn't a fan, but on you... SAVE MY WALLET AND STOP LOOKING SO GOOD IN YOUR SHOES!! 


So now that you're being such a bad influence on me Did you take them tts?


----------



## cts900

Get on them mod pics girl!  I cannot wait a moment longer....


----------



## AEGIS

soo pretty.  ive been debating these shoes.  i have the flats that i wear allllllll the time...they're my go 2s...and i was thinking about eventually getting these as well



jenaywins said:


> *Thank you for all the amazing comments everyone!!!!! *
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100mm*
> 
> I absolutely adore these!! When I had originally purchased them in the 120mm variation, it was prior to knowing about the 100mm. Since then, I've been wanting the lower version so that I could wear it more; 120s aren't very forgiving. I actually found this last pair overseas and am absolutely over the moon. My wonderful SA had these to me in a matter of days!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Your new stuff is fabulous as always! 

I missed you dearly.


----------



## strsusc

jenaywins said:


> *Thank you for all the amazing comments everyone!!!!! *
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100mm*
> 
> I absolutely adore these!! When I had originally purchased them in the 120mm variation, it was prior to knowing about the 100mm. Since then, I've been wanting the lower version so that I could wear it more; 120s aren't very forgiving. I actually found this last pair overseas and am absolutely over the moon. My wonderful SA had these to me in a matter of days!


 
OMG *jenay!!!!* I am so jelly...the coveted 100mm black/black pigalle studs!!  They are truly amazing!  Congrats babe!


----------



## dc419

Jenay, I love every single pair you buy!!! 
You never disappoint with your reveals!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats on your black/black spikes!!! I treated myself to the black/black spike lady peep for my birthday!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yay Bella!!! 



 *Thank you for all the sweet comments, dolls! I'll try to post mod pics soon!!!! *


----------



## anniethecat

Love the black/black piggie spikes...they are my favorite combo.  Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## NANI1972

Woot! Black Piggie shoe twins!  Mod pics STAT!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

love the piggies  congrats! are you gonna hold onto the 120s? I wish I wore your size!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> *Thank you for all the amazing comments everyone!!!!! *
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 100mm*
> 
> I absolutely adore these!! When I had originally purchased them in the 120mm variation, it was prior to knowing about the 100mm. Since then, I've been wanting the lower version so that I could wear it more; 120s aren't very forgiving. I actually found this last pair overseas and am absolutely over the moon. My wonderful SA had these to me in a matter of days!


 
LOVE them!!!!! If I ever see a 100mm in my size, I will need them too!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

More amazing shoes. Congrats!


----------



## LVoepink

I love all your new additions!


----------



## jenayb

As requested, belated mod pics.


----------



## jenayb

*Leopard Pony Hair Markesling*


----------



## jenayb




----------



## heiress-ox

jenay, the markeslings are so stunning on you - i love all the detailed cut outs - so pretty! Also glad you found the Spike Pigalles in 100, so much more comfortable and still as sexy!


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> jenay, the markeslings are so stunning on you - i love all the detailed cut outs - so pretty! Also glad you found the Spike Pigalles in 100, so much more comfortable and still as sexy!



Thanks babe. I am LOVING the Markesling!!!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


>



I was not a fan of this shoe, but they are beautiful on you my dear!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> I was not a fan of this shoe, but they are beautiful on you my dear!



Thank you!! I don't recall anyone else purchasing these... At least not that they've posted on tPF! 

I don't think they are popular, but honestly in person the detailing combined with the leopard pony hair is just amazing.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Thank you!! I don't recall anyone else purchasing these... At least not that they've posted on tPF!
> 
> I don't think they are popular, but honestly in person the detailing combined with the leopard pony hair is just amazing.



I believe you are the first! Nat had posted the black ones I think and she didn't like them on her so returned them - that's the only mod shot I saw. And stock pics are so meh sometimes. I bet they are gorgy IRL! Congrats babe!
I hope you actually wear and keep these for awhile  they really do look fab on you!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


>


 
Both your new pairs are amazing *jenay*!!!
I love the stacked heel on the Markeslings!!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> Both your new pairs are amazing *jenay*!!!
> I love the stacked heel on the Markeslings!!!



Thank you, stills!!


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> I believe you are the first! Nat had posted the black ones I think and she didn't like them on her so returned them - that's the only mod shot I saw. And stock pics are so meh sometimes. I bet they are gorgy IRL! Congrats babe!
> I hope you actually wear and keep these for awhile  they really do look fab on you!




yeah Nat got them and they were not flattering which turned me off to the Markesling.  

...they look different on you.  You are having a leopard season girl! these, maggies, and the ones tomorrow!


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe. I am LOVING the Markesling!!!!



yes def. you MUST post outfit pics for us


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>



Gorgeous


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> As requested, belated mod pics.



gorgeous !


----------



## poppyseed

Leopard Pony Markesling is amazing


----------



## Jönathan

Jenay,

Congrats on your gorgeous new additions!

When I first saw the Markslings I wasn't too sure I liked them, but now I'm a believer... they look stunning on you!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;20142907 said:
			
		

> Jenay,
> 
> Congrats on your gorgeous new additions!
> 
> When I first saw the Markslings I wasn't too sure I liked them, but now I'm a believer... they look stunning on you!


----------



## medicbean

jenaywins said:


> *Leopard Pony Hair Markesling*



 almost as gorgeous as you 
xx


----------



## jenayb

medicbean said:


> almost as gorgeous as you
> xx


----------



## chacci1

See Jenay, and you say that only I can get away with crazy styles!  I had both the black and leopard markeslings and returned them bc they did nothing for my foot or legs.  On you, they are stunning!!!  Congrats on a gorgeous pair!!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> See Jenay, and you say that only I can get away with crazy styles! I had both the black and leopard markeslings and returned them bc they did nothing for my foot or legs. On you, they are stunning!!! Congrats on a gorgeous pair!!!


 
Thank you love!!!! 

Honestly, I think it's like the ONE style in this universe that works with my pathetic bird legs!!! :giggles:


----------



## cts900

J'Enay+CLs+Mod Shots=


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I love those Markeslings!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


>


 
OMG they look FA-BU-LOUS on you!  I want, I want, I want--- but I can't wear ~ dang!!  Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Jenay, the markeslings are beautiful.... the detail is fab!


----------



## evanescent

oh jenay, i've only gone through the the first pages of your collection and they are simply breathtaking! i just love how you have a story for each pair. and the markeslings are so stunning!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

congrats on the new ones girl! So glad you got 100mm Spikes!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Omg, I can't believe how amazing your new boots are, just stunning!!! They were definitely worth the long wait and hassle! Ughhhh... I want them now too! I should've never came back here!!!!!!!!!!! lol

Congrats for your pigalle and markesling too! great haul!!!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks as always for all the lovely comments, ladies!!!


----------



## jenayb

Few new additions today - hopefully I'll make it home from work in time to photograph, upload, and post before the trick or treaters start coming around!!


----------



## ochie

I can't wait!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

:snack::snack::snack:


----------



## laleeza




----------



## ^SeDuCTive^




----------



## ChrisyAM15

:snack:


----------



## Dessye

:snack:


----------



## aoqtpi




----------



## BattyBugs




----------



## jenayb

Hehe, aw I seriously  you ladies.


----------



## Dukeprincess

:useless:


----------



## l.a_girl19

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strsusc

show me some eye candy...it is Halloween after all


----------



## CocoB

Oh, so exciting!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

show us the shoes!! 

:useless:


----------



## jenayb

Ok babes! Sorry for the delay! 

I am uploading right now, but first of all I am sorry to say that there will be zero mod pics in this addition. :cry: I wore a brand new pair of flats on Friday and honestly they tore my feet up so bad I may never recover. Yikes! I will post the later, I promise, but right now nothing outside of Old Navy flip flops is feasible for me. Boo!


----------



## jenayb

Ok whew - sorry that took forevs!!! 

Ok so first up is a pair that I honestly thought I could not live without. I was worried because I also have the knee high version and thought perhaps this was too much. Well, it turns out that these looked horrendous on me, so back they go. But, alas, here they are:

*Black Suede Vicky Bootie 120*


----------



## jenayb

I bought these at the same time as the Vicky Booties, and honestly THIS was the pair I was not sure about! 

Luckily, these are absolutely stunning in person and are so comfortable. I really hope they can be my winter staple boot when I don't feel like wearing suede!!!

*New Simple Botta 120*


----------



## CoachCatcher45

i doubt they looked that bad on you


----------



## CoachCatcher45

but omg those boots are beautiful!!


----------



## jenayb

This is one of the two pairs I can thank my bestie for.  I've wanted these for a while now, and just could never come across a worthy pair -- until now! Tada!

*Black Patent Mad Mary*


----------



## jenayb

I'm pretty lucky when it comes to shoes - sometimes. 

I absolutely LOVE these shoes, and I'm so glad to have added them to my collection! 

*Ardoise Nabuck Python Bianca 140*


----------



## jenayb

Next is pair 2/2 that I can thank my bestie for! 

These are SO pretty IRL. It's so difficult to capture this colour on camera - anyone who owns a pair can attest to this!

*Barbie Pink Ron Ron 100*


----------



## jenayb

Last but not least, an undercover HG that I tried to convince myself for *ages* I could live without. Well, last week I decided to just pull the trigger. You only live once, and you can't take money with you. 

*Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude 120*


----------



## strsusc

WOW...what a haul!!!  Such special pairs and all so gorgeous!  

Congrats babe!


----------



## CocoB

The biancas are gorgeous, but those ron rons...wow.


----------



## Stacy31

jenaywins said:


> I bought these at the same time as the Vicky Booties, and honestly THIS was the pair I was not sure about!
> 
> Luckily, these are absolutely stunning in person and are so comfortable. I really hope they can be my winter staple boot when I don't feel like wearing suede!!!
> 
> *New Simple Botta 120*


 
I am loving these boots! I am trying to find some modeling pics on the forum, but I'm having a hard time--I have been trying to decide on these boots all week!! Absolutely stunning Collection!


----------



## Dessye

An amazing haul as usual!  Hahaha, you are "sometimes" lucky with shoes..


----------



## jenayb

Stacy31 said:


> I am loving these boots! I am trying to find some modeling pics on the forum, but I'm having a hard time--I have been trying to decide on these boots all week!! Absolutely stunning Collection!



Stacy, as soon as the blisters on my feet heel (TMI, I'm sorry,) I will post mod pics for you.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

amazing shoes!


----------



## *MJ*

I'm here too!!   Congrats on your gorgeous new additions!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*BARBIE PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nolia

Fire Opal Strass!!


----------



## Stacy31

jenaywins said:


> Stacy, as soon as the blisters on my feet heel (TMI, I'm sorry,) I will post mod pics for you.


 

Thanks sooo much!! I just called about these after seeing your pics---are these the 100s or 120s?  They are perfect!! I'm assuming they are 120s?  I just tracked down a pair of 100s, but I think the heel may be too short for me....let the hunt begin!!!!


----------



## jeshika

Fire Opal Strass!!!!!  what great additions, *jenay*!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks sooo much!! I just called about these after seeing your pics---are these the 100s or 120s?  They are perfect!! I'm assuming they are 120s?  I just tracked down a pair of 100s, but I think the heel may be too short for me....let the hunt begin!!!!



They are the 120.  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166344


----------



## pixiesparkle

Barbie Pink Ron Ron and Fire Opal LC!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG!!!!! Best haul EVER. Huge congrats on all these amazing pairsYAY! Barbie Pink for *J'enay*!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

i thought i knew what my favs were going to be...but this is it! a la Rachel Zoe...I need a picture when these shoes have a moment because they sorely need several!



jenaywins said:


> Last but not least, an undercover HG that I tried to convince myself for *ages* I could live without. Well, last week I decided to just pull the trigger. You only live once, and you can't take money with you.
> 
> *Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude 120*


----------



## Stacy31

jenaywins said:


> They are the 120.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/166344


 

Thanks.  That's what I thought--I saw these on net-a-porter for 1395, then I saw I a pair on NM for 1295--then I noticed that the pair on NM were only 100  120 is the perfect size!!


----------



## needloub

What an amazing haul! I have no words!


----------



## chanel*liz

wow what a haul! barbie pink and fire opal..


----------



## jenayb

CoachCatcher45 said:


> amazing shoes!



Thank you so much!



*MJ* said:


> I'm here too!!   Congrats on your gorgeous new additions!!



OMG babe where did you come from!?!? I miss you so!!!! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> *BARBIE PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hehe, your favourite!!! 



Nolia said:


> Fire Opal Strass!!



Ah I know, right? I wish photos could depict how amazing these shoes are. I seriously am NOT worthy! 



jeshika said:


> Fire Opal Strass!!!!! what great additions, *jenay*!!!!



Thank you!!!! I'm so glad to see you! 



pixiesparkle said:


> Barbie Pink Ron Ron and Fire Opal LC!!!!!



Yes girl... It's like the dynamic duo! Lol! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG!!!!! Best haul EVER. Huge congrats on all these amazing pairs YAY! Barbie Pink for *J'enay*!!!!



Aw babe. Thank you.  



AEGIS said:


> i thought i knew what my favs were going to be...but this is it! a la Rachel Zoe...I need a picture when these shoes have a moment because they sorely need several!



LMAO!!!! Thank you doll!!!  



Stacy31 said:


> Thanks.  That's what I thought--I saw these on net-a-porter for 1395, then I saw I a pair on NM for 1295--then I noticed that the pair on NM were only 100  120 is the perfect size!!



Anytime I'm so glad to help!!! 



needloub said:


> What an amazing haul! I have no words!



Thank you so much love!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> wow what a haul! barbie pink and fire opal..



Thanks, doll! So much for being good, lol.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, your favourite!!!



they're beautiful


----------



## too_cute

Amazing shoes! Love the new additions, esp the pink ron rons and the fire opal strass.


----------



## *MJ*

jenaywins said:


> OMG babe where did you come from!?!? I miss you so!!!!



I'm always around love!!! I miss you like crazy too!! Text meeee!!! :kiss:


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## ochie

congrats!! I know they will all look good on you! can't wait to see your modeling pictures 
you made me regret selling my barbie ron ron


----------



## BattyBugs

Holy cow, those are some amazing shoes! Congrats!


----------



## Jönathan

Gorgeous additions!

I hope some of these find their way into the outfit thread!


----------



## laleeza

Oh Emm geeee you never disappoint! Barbie pink Ron Ron's - I DIE!!!
And strass? And studs?

Congrats babe!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Jenay! Awesome new shoes & we're twins on the Barbies!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Jenay, babe your thread is like CL Heaven!!!
Love your new additions..but wow the FO LCs are truly stunning!!!
Big Congrats!!

Please post mod pics when you can!!


----------



## sophinette007

Jenay! I love so much your collection but I must say I am so jalous of your Purple Maggie! They are totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

congrats on the new pairs *jenay*, they are all special, but the most special one to me are the fire opal lady claudes   congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

WOW such amazing pairs! Those Ron Ron and fire opal LCs are unbelievable! Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

Amazing hun, all of them are gorgeous. Boots, biancas, barbie pink and fire opal


----------



## evanescent

simply amazing!!!!  love love love the fire opal LCs!


----------



## inspiredgem

Stunning new additions!  So many gorgeous and HTF pairs - congrats!

P.S. Your avatar cracks me up every time


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

awesome awesome haul  can't wait to see the mod pics-I know some flats that can do more damage than a brand new, too small, patent 140mm! lol dear birdie feets, get well soon


----------



## cts900

You are such a thoughtful CL collector.  You have a collection to be inspired by.  I love the Barbie Pink the most but every pair is special beyond compare....as are you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am speechless, every pair is just so gorgeous!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Love all your new additions!! We now not only need to go get drinks in our pik piks but also our Barbie pinks!!


----------



## NANI1972

Squeeeeeeeeeee those LC Fire Opal strass are amazing!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Love the BP Ron Rons too!
Looking forward to modeling pics.


----------



## LVoepink

congrats, great new additions!! love the ron rons and fire opal lady claude!!!

Do you have any modeling pictures of the vicky bootie? Its a shame you didn't like them on. I am contemplating getting them.


----------



## MikaelaN

What a great haul! Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

Wow, such an amazing haul 
So many beautiful and hard to find shoes in there, those Ardoise Nabuck Biancas are my HGs too, and the FO Lady Claudes are just stunning and Barbie Pink...and I'll just let myself stop now lol :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> Amazing hun, all of them are gorgeous. Boots, biancas, barbie pink and fire opal


 
*BLING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you honey! 



evanescent said:


> simply amazing!!!!  love love love the fire opal LCs!


 
Thank you so much!! 



inspiredgem said:


> Stunning new additions! So many gorgeous and HTF pairs - congrats!
> 
> P.S. Your avatar cracks me up every time


 
*P*! Hello darling!! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> awesome awesome haul  can't wait to see the mod pics-I know some flats that can do more damage than a brand new, too small, patent 140mm! lol dear birdie feets, get well soon


 
LOL!!! Birdie feets!!!!! 



cts900 said:


> You are such a thoughtful CL collector. You have a collection to be inspired by. I love the Barbie Pink the most but every pair is special beyond compare....as are you.


 
Oh babe. I do NOT deserve you. 



Dukeprincess said:


> I am speechless, every pair is just so gorgeous!


 
hehe - thank you, love!! 



BlondeBarbie said:


> Love all your new additions!! We now not only need to go get drinks in our pik piks but also our Barbie pinks!!


 
Um, hello!? Text me! 



NANI1972 said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeee those LC Fire Opal strass are amazing!!!
> Love the BP Ron Rons too!
> Looking forward to modeling pics.


 
Thanks girl!! I'm looking forward to actually being able to wear shoes that aren't flip flops!!!! 



LVoepink said:


> congrats, great new additions!! love the ron rons and fire opal lady claude!!!
> 
> Do you have any modeling pictures of the vicky bootie? Its a shame you didn't like them on. I am contemplating getting them.


 
Thanks girl!

Yes, I have a horrific mod pic that I took to send to my bestie... This is all I have. The booties are on their way back to NAP!








MikaelaN said:


> What a great haul! Congrats!


 
Yay thank you!


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> Wow, such an amazing haul
> So many beautiful and hard to find shoes in there, those Ardoise Nabuck Biancas are my HGs too, and the FO Lady Claudes are just stunning and Barbie Pink...and I'll just let myself stop now lol :giggles:


 
Lol! Thank you sweetie!


----------



## moshi_moshi

what a haul!! congrats on all of them... i am especially loving the barbie pink


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> Yes, I have a horrific mod pic that I took to send to my bestie... This is all I have. The booties are on their way back to NAP!


 
am I missing something? 'cause these are lookin' really good to me!


----------



## jenayb

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> am I missing something? 'cause these are lookin' really good to me!


 


They look like dookie. Trust me. And they're HELLA uncomfy! :cry:


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> congrats on the new pairs *jenay*, they are all special, but the most special one to me are the fire opal lady claudes  congrats!


 
Aw thank you! I totally thought of you when I first opened the package - I remember that your DH got you these for Xmas one year!


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> what a haul!! congrats on all of them... i am especially loving the barbie pink


 


*H*, you are a sweetie. Thank you, love.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

All of them are gorgeous, but the pink ron rons !


----------



## CMM

AMAZING haul, per usual!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Wow!! Amazing new additions!!! Love the barbie pink...but the fire opal...OMG!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow where do I even begin?! Barbie Pink, Fire Opal LCs, Ardoise Nabuck Biancas  they are all stunning!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy mother of Louboutin!!!! What a haul!!! Love the Nabuck Bianca!!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Wow!!!  Just WOW!! Soooo beautiful J!!! Congrats on them all, I adore your collection!!


----------



## kvjohns614

I DIE!!!!!!
What a haul, congrats! I don't even know which ones are my fav, they are all AHmazing!


----------



## fieryfashionist

What an amazinggg haul!!    I'm especially partial towards the MMs (twins!!  I wore mine as part of my Halloween costume, haha ), Barbie Pink Ron Rons (that color is just ... I have the declics!), New Simple boots and fire opal LCs!!


----------



## sobe2009

Amazing haul!!! Love them all, specially the simple boots, great great Biancas and beautiful barbie pink. So hope u feel better soon and get some modeling pictures in here. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## phiphi

what a haul!!! zoiks! congrats dear! i love them all, but am so in love with barbie pink!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I'm pretty lucky when it comes to shoes - sometimes.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE these shoes, and I'm so glad to have added them to my collection!
> 
> *Ardoise Nabuck Python Bianca 140*



WHERE OH WHERE did you find these!!?? after seeing them on jennifer love hewitt they are my HG!! I want I want!! 

Love all your new purchases.


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> WHERE OH WHERE did you find these!!?? after seeing them on jennifer love hewitt they are my HG!! I want I want!!
> 
> Love all your new purchases.



I know right do spill - I need something in this skin (it's my HG too)


----------



## PetitColibri

Congrats Jenay !
I love the new additions !

I think you need to post updated pics of your shoe cabinet


----------



## skislope15

They were on ebay. they belonged to a lovely tpfer I believe





jamidee said:


> WHERE OH WHERE did you find these!!?? after seeing them on jennifer love hewitt they are my HG!! I want I want!!
> 
> Love all your new purchases.


 


heiress-ox said:


> I know right do spill - I need something in this skin (it's my HG too)


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> Congrats Jenay !
> I love the new additions !
> 
> I think you need to post updated pics of your shoe cabinet


 
I'm waiting on a couple more surprise additions, and then I will babe!


----------



## whimsic

hahaha Jenay!!! Can I sig that??? I love it!

The additions are all lovely. The boots look amazing, do you have mod pics?

The bootie doesn't look too bad, I like it actually.

The Biancas are my favorite CLs, so comfy!! And these pythons are gorgeous! I wish I can find one. 

BARBIE PINK FTW 



jenaywins said:


> Last but not least, an undercover HG that I tried to convince myself for *ages* I could live without. Well, last week I decided to just pull the trigger. *You only live once, and you can't take money with you. *
> 
> *Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude 120*


----------



## beagly911

Incredible...I'm speechless...WOW!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> I'm waiting on a couple more surprise additions, and then I will babe!


 
there's more ! I can barely even hardly stand it to waitttt


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

congrats for all the new shoes!!!
The new simple boots are fab, I tried them on at the boutique and seemed like great practical boots for everyday 
The LC fire opals are stunning! We need some mod pix please!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Ladies, thank you as always for the kind, kind comments. Your words mean so much to me! *


----------



## jenayb

There are a couple new additions today that I am pretty excited about, but the first one I may need some help deciding on - to keep or not to keep?

The first...

*White Tsar 140*

These are definitely a wedding shoe; however, I already have the black Tsar. To keep or not to keep? They're a bit big on me, but I think padding will definitely make them work. Thoughts? Be brutal - I can take it!


----------



## Stephanie***

I'd LOVE to see an updated family pic 

EDIT:/// HOW PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

This next shoe doesn't even need an introduction, seriously. I have been pining for this and I cannot believe that I passed up on these when they first hit the LV boutique. My bestie and I were there having tons of fun, and they had these in every size. Unfortunately, the price tag scared the crap out of me and I had to pass ---- um, but ended up buying three other pairs at $1k+ so... yeah. Go figure, right? Dumb birdy. 

Anyhow, so I filled the void with the Pigalle... The No Prive... Heck, I even considered the Lady Peep at one point. Now, if only I could also find this particular skin in the Pigalle 100....... 

Anyhow, I was astonished to see these pop up - and from someone I consider to me one of my best shoe friends! 

*Batik Python Hyper Prive*


----------



## jenayb

Stephanie*** said:


> I'd LOVE to see an updated family pic
> 
> EDIT:/// HOW PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you, love! 

I am actually awaiting two pairs. One they arrive, I would love to share an updated family pic with you!


----------



## jenayb

Oh! I also want to say that the iPhone 4s has the SICKEST camera ever! Way better pics than my digital! Can you believe it? 

Just for fun, here are some shots of the black Tsar & the white Tsar.


----------



## PeepToe

I think I need mod pics of the white Tsar before making a decision. They could be a really fun summer shoe!


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> I think I need mod pics of the white Tsar before making a decision. They could be a really fun summer shoe!



Hmm. A very reasonable request. 

Oh, and...

*Peep! Peep! Peep! Peep! *


----------



## laleeza

Ah those batik HPs!! Gorgeous babe! 
And I do think the white tsar is beautiful, but a bit unwearable. I'd be afraid to have them dyed because of the poofy... Maybe save them for your wedding day?


----------



## Stephanie***

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, love!
> 
> I am actually awaiting two pairs. One they arrive, I would love to share an updated family pic with you!



That would be amazing 

I'd take the black ones!! HOT!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Ah those batik HPs!! Gorgeous babe!
> And I do think the white tsar is beautiful, but a bit unwearable. I'd be afraid to have them dyed because of the poofy... Maybe save them for your wedding day?



The black Tsar is actually already my wedding shoe.

White for the reception!?


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> The black Tsar is actually already my wedding shoe.
> 
> White for the reception!?



Great idea! 3 dress changes like Kim k?!


----------



## cts900

The Batiks are TDF, my love.  The patterns on each vamp are my favorite.  Love the sister pics of the black/white but I have to say....I think you should return the white.  I don't think you will find them wearable for any other occasion.  Buuuuuuuuuuuut, I should reserve final judgment pending mod shots .


----------



## erinmiyu

i love the batiks!

personally i think the white tsars are great.... as wedding shoes. otherwise, i vote keep black and return the white. 

(or reading above, basically what the lovely *cts* said)


----------



## heiress-ox

i love the batiks - you have a little batik family now, so pretty!

As for the white tsars: bring on the modelling pics - if you strassed them, they could also look pretty spectacular after too, but as is, they are def. summer/wedding shoes!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Oh! I also want to say that the iPhone 4s has the SICKEST camera ever! Way better pics than my digital! Can you believe it?
> 
> Just for fun, here are some shots of the black Tsar & the white Tsar.



i think you should strass both!  strassed white tsar are more versatile imo



jenaywins said:


> This next shoe doesn't even need an introduction, seriously. I have been pining for this and I cannot believe that I passed up on these when they first hit the LV boutique. My bestie and I were there having tons of fun, and they had these in every size. Unfortunately, the price tag scared the crap out of me and I had to pass ---- um, but ended up buying three other pairs at $1k+ so... yeah. Go figure, right? Dumb birdy.
> 
> Anyhow, so I filled the void with the Pigalle... The No Prive... Heck, I even considered the Lady Peep at one point. Now, if only I could also find this particular skin in the Pigalle 100.......
> 
> Anyhow, I was astonished to see these pop up - and from someone I consider to me one of my best shoe friends!
> 
> *Batik Python Hyper Prive*




this is the best style for the batik print IMO.  i love it in the HP sooo much.


one day...on sweet day /mariah carey & boyzIImen


----------



## jamidee

Are your batiks as bright in person as they appear in these pics? I find mine sort of dull. I was so disappointed the first time I saw them in person. 

P.S. yea, I agree. Nix the white tsars. Black is so much better.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Are your batiks as bright in person as they appear in these pics? I find mine sort of dull. I was so disappointed the first time I saw them in person.
> 
> P.S. yea, I agree. Nix the white tsars. Black is so much better.



Hmm. Yes, I would definitely say that they are as bright in person if not more so. Had yours been treated prior to you purchasing? Exotics can be tough to care for depending on the skin. 

I think I might keep the white actually and strass the back to minimize the wedding-esque feel of the white satin.


----------



## Dessye

OMG - you found the Batiks!!!  Lucky you  but then again what am I saying??  Love the Tsar twinsies


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> OMG - you found the Batiks!!!  Lucky you  but then again what am I saying??  Love the Tsar twinsies


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Great idea! 3 dress changes like Kim k?!



 Yes doll. 



cts900 said:


> The Batiks are TDF, my love.  The patterns on each vamp are my favorite.  Love the sister pics of the black/white but I have to say....I think you should return the white.  I don't think you will find them wearable for any other occasion.  Buuuuuuuuuuuut, I should reserve final judgment pending mod shots .



Thank you sugar. I'm thinking about the white - it's such a toughie decision. 



erinmiyu said:


> i love the batiks!
> 
> personally i think the white tsars are great.... as wedding shoes. otherwise, i vote keep black and return the white.
> 
> (or reading above, basically what the lovely *cts* said)



Thank you love!! 



heiress-ox said:


> i love the batiks - you have a little batik family now, so pretty!
> 
> As for the white tsars: bring on the modelling pics - if you strassed them, they could also look pretty spectacular after too, but as is, they are def. summer/wedding shoes!



Hehe yes a Batik fam bam! 

I definitely will post mod pics later on, but I think that the strass would just be out of this world!! 



AEGIS said:


> i think you should strass both!  strassed white tsar are more versatile imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best style for the batik print IMO.  i love it in the HP sooo much.
> 
> 
> one day...on sweet day /mariah carey & boyzIImen



I think they would be more versatile, too. That white satin is, like, shocking IRL.

Hahhahahaha damn thanks now I have that song stuck in my head.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love them both Jenay, I agree, strass the heel of the White tsar and the HP's are TDF!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Love them both Jenay, I agree, strass the heel of the White tsar and the HP's are TDF!



Thank you, love! I appreciate the input. I'm so nervous to do my first strass on the Tsar but I think it definitely needs it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Oh! I also want to say that the iPhone 4s has the SICKEST camera ever! Way better pics than my digital! Can you believe it?
> 
> Just for fun, here are some shots of the black Tsar & the white Tsar.



Gorgeous new additions! I love the white Tsar! If you can make them work then they are definitely worth keeping!!! What can I say about the HPs....they are incredible. I would kill for them


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Yes, I would definitely say that they are as bright in person if not more so. Had yours been treated prior to you purchasing? Exotics can be tough to care for depending on the skin.
> 
> I think I might keep the white actually and strass the back to minimize the wedding-esque feel of the white satin.


:girlwhack: Strassing them would look insane! And seriously. strassing is not very hard. It is just time consuming. But on the bright side, you will be doing just the heels so you should only be looking at a couple of hours!

And I am still waiting on those mod pics....hehe


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous new additions! I love the white Tsar! If you can make them work then they are definitely worth keeping!!! What can I say about the HPs....they are incredible. I would kill for them



Thank you love!!  



PeepToe said:


> :girlwhack: Strassing them would look insane! And seriously. strassing is not very hard. It is just time consuming. But on the bright side, you will be doing just the heels so you should only be looking at a couple of hours!
> 
> And I am still waiting on those mod pics....hehe



Thank you honey. 

I'll post mod pics, I swear -- I am still in PJs. DBF and I are staying in today.


----------



## needloub

Beautiful additions *Jenay*!  I love the white Tsar...I personally don't feel you need to do anything to them.  And your HP Batik's...amazing!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Beautiful additions *Jenay*!  I love the white Tsar...I personally don't feel you need to do anything to them.  And your HP Batik's...amazing!



Thanks love!!!!

Where do you think I could wear the Tsar?


----------



## PeepToe

Uhh everywhere?  Its kind of like, where do you wear spiked shoes? Anywhere that you can!


----------



## rdgldy

Love them both, but agree with the majority about returning the white tsar.  If you didn't already have the black, I'd say keep. I personally think strassing them would be overkill.  They are such an elaborate shoe already-they really need nothing else.


----------



## BagsR4Me

jenaywins said:


> This next shoe doesn't even need an introduction, seriously. I have been pining for this and I cannot believe that I passed up on these when they first hit the LV boutique. My bestie and I were there having tons of fun, and they had these in every size. Unfortunately, the price tag scared the crap out of me and I had to pass ---- um, but ended up buying three other pairs at $1k+ so... yeah. Go figure, right? Dumb birdy.
> 
> Anyhow, so I filled the void with the Pigalle... The No Prive... Heck, I even considered the Lady Peep at one point. Now, if only I could also find this particular skin in the Pigalle 100.......
> 
> Anyhow, I was astonished to see these pop up - and from someone I consider to me one of my best shoe friends!
> 
> *Batik Python Hyper Prive*



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE. Congrats!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Girl, let us know how the strassing goes - maybe try a test patch or something on a pair of cheap flats/other shoes, thats what I plan to do before I take the plunge!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Beautiful additions


----------



## chanel*liz

i agree. i  love the white tsar but i think a strass heel will make it really POP!!


----------



## chanel*liz

ps.. the batiks are totally AMAZEBALLS!!  love them!! and wow i just got the iphone 4s also camera is unbelievable!


----------



## evanescent

Your latest additions are breathtaking!!! Love the Batik HPs and the white Tsars are lovely! I agree with strassing the heels and keeping them as your wedding reception shoes!


----------



## Jönathan

Jenay, 

Lovely additions!! 

We must see these in the outfit thread ASAP!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Beautiful new additions!  I love the Batik HP's!  Now I know I *need* to find something in Batik to add to my collection.


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Thanks love!!!!
> 
> Where do you think I could wear the Tsar?



Like *PeepToe* stated...anywhere!  I don't think you should strass anything since it would take away from the shoe (I never thought I would say such a thing ) I hope you are still not second guessing your purchase...


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Yes, I would definitely say that they are as bright in person if not more so. Had yours been treated prior to you purchasing? Exotics can be tough to care for depending on the skin.
> 
> I think I might keep the white actually and strass the back to minimize the wedding-esque feel of the white satin.



No. I need to treat them. I haven't worn them yet. They just aren't as bright as I was expecting. I was thinking they would be more like yours or like the pic of bella's... but they are just more brown than that.


----------



## indi3r4

Amazing amazing amazing!! 
all your newest additions is just fabulous but that batik HP  we need to see an updated shoe cabinet shot babe! i'm pretty sure it's gonna be sick!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I love the batik HPs! I would definitely keep these - good for everyday, good for special events, good for everything!!!

As for the white satin Tsar, I'm hesitant... I think they'd help to complete your collection, I mean, how cute is it for your black Tsar to have a little sister pair??? 
Then again, I don't know if these are that practical.... They're too much of a "formal party/event/gala/special dinner" kind of shoe which doesn't exist in my mediocre life LOL, but you probably live a fabulous life more spectacular than mine, so it really depends on your lifestyle  Also the white might be prone to staining/yellowing over time... 

Anyhooooo, congrats again, they're both beautiful


----------



## aoqtpi

Can't wait to see your mod pics! I love the Tsars ssooooo much!


----------



## LavenderIce

Catching up with your thread and my goodness!  Your latest rounds of additions is astounding!  You always manage to outdo yourself with each round.  My favorites are the New Simple Botta, Mad Mary, Ardoise Nabuck python Bianca (I wish I hadn't resisted this skin when they first surfaced two years ago), Barbie pink metal patent RonRon, Fire Opal Lady Claude (another pair I am kicking myself for passing when I had the chance), white Tsar (yay for a black and white Tsar family!) and your batik python HPs.  Congrats on them all!!!


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> Beautiful additions ::



Yay thanks girl! 



chanel*liz said:


> i agree. i  love the white tsar but i think a strass heel will make it really POP!!



I agree!!! 



chanel*liz said:


> ps.. the batiks are totally AMAZEBALLS!!  love them!! and wow i just got the iphone 4s also camera is unbelievable!



Thank you, and yes isn't the 4s camera just out of this world!?!??!!? 



evanescent said:


> Your latest additions are breathtaking!!! Love the Batik HPs and the white Tsars are lovely! I agree with strassing the heels and keeping them as your wedding reception shoes!



THanks so much!!! 




			
				Jönathan;20295323 said:
			
		

> Jenay, ::
> 
> Lovely additions!! ::
> 
> We must see these in the outfit thread ASAP!!



Thank you, love! 



inspiredgem said:


> Beautiful new additions!  I love the Batik HP's!  Now I know I *need* to find something in Batik to add to my collection.



OMG yes girl, yes you do. Batik is just... ahhh. Breathtaking! 



needloub said:


> Like *PeepToe* stated...anywhere!  I don't think you should strass anything since it would take away from the shoe (I never thought I would say such a thing) I hope you are still not second guessing your purchase...



Hehe, thanks girl!!! 



indi3r4 said:


> Amazing amazing amazing!! ::
> all your newest additions is just fabulous but that batik HP :: we need to see an updated shoe cabinet shot babe! i'm pretty sure it's gonna be sick!



Thank you honey! Yes I definitely need to post an updated pic. There are a lot of pairs that have gone on to new homes, and a lot of pairs that have come to MY home! LOL! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> I love the batik HPs! I would definitely keep these - good for everyday, good for special events, good for everything!!!
> 
> As for the white satin Tsar, I'm hesitant... I think they'd help to complete your collection, I mean, how cute is it for your black Tsar to have a little sister pair???
> Then again, I don't know if these are that practical.... They're too much of a "formal party/event/gala/special dinner" kind of shoe which doesn't exist in my mediocre life LOL, but you probably live a fabulous life more spectacular than mine, so it really depends on your lifestyle :: Also the white might be prone to staining/yellowing over time...
> 
> Anyhooooo, congrats again, they're both beautiful



Thank you, and you are absolutely right. From a collector's stand point, they are a total must have; however, I'm trying to get out of that mentality and more into the "these are shoes, I need to wear them" mentality if that makes sense, hehe. I'm so torn. 



aoqtpi said:


> Can't wait to see your mod pics! I love the Tsars ssooooo much!



Thanks babe!!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Catching up with your thread and my goodness!  Your latest rounds of additions is astounding!  You always manage to outdo yourself with each round.  My favorites are the New Simple Botta, Mad Mary, Ardoise Nabuck python Bianca (I wish I hadn't resisted this skin when they first surfaced two years ago), Barbie pink metal patent RonRon, Fire Opal Lady Claude (another pair I am kicking myself for passing when I had the chance), white Tsar (yay for a black and white Tsar family!) and your batik python HPs.  Congrats on them all!!!



Aw, thank you SOOOO much honey!


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> Love them both, but agree with the majority about returning the white tsar.  If you didn't already have the black, I'd say keep. I personally think strassing them would be overkill.  They are such an elaborate shoe already-they really need nothing else.



Hmm.. Very good point, very good point. I am SO torn.


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> Hmm.. Very good point, very good point. I am SO torn.



If they were your size, I'd be more apt to say keep.  However, if you strass them, it means investing time and money for the crystals.  Do you have the time for a DIY?  We all know what happened to the VP that DBF sanded for you.  How many homes did those go in and out of?


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> If they were your size, I'd be more apt to say keep.  However, if you strass them, it means investing time and money for the crystals.  Do you have the time for a DIY?  We all know what happened to the VP that DBF sanded for you.  How many homes did those go in and out of?



That is exactly it - I don't know if I *really* have the time for a DIY, especially with the holidays being upon us. I'm not even going to be in town half the time until February! 

Oh sheesh.... DBF actually reminded me of those VPs last night. He looks in my shoe cabinet, and the convo went something like this:

DBF: "Wait, those are NEW. WTF!"
ME: "They are for a DIY, don't worry about it."
DBF: "Another DIY!? Those glitter things turned out like sh*t!"

 

And so it goes......


----------



## BattyBugs

You've knocked it out of the park again, Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> You've knocked it out of the park again, Jenay!



*Little Bat*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> *Batik Python Hyper Prive*


 
yay love them congrats!!!



jenaywins said:


> *White Tsar 140*


 
very pretty, I vote to strass the heels as well. I also vote for shoe change throughout wedding reception or maybe where one for your birdal shower or rehearsal dinner and then one for the wedding?


----------



## 9distelle

Awesome new additions & the batik are TDF!!!
...Waiting mod pics


----------



## strsusc

Love the batik HP; my personal favorite of the Batik styles)! 

As for the white tsar it is gorgeous, but if it is too big and you are not totallt convinced you will wear them, then I say sell and get something more practical for your life.  I would be concerned about yellowing and staining with these as well since dying them would be very tough...good luck babe!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> That is exactly it - I don't know if I *really* have the time for a DIY, especially with the holidays being upon us. I'm not even going to be in town half the time until February!
> 
> Oh sheesh.... DBF actually reminded me of those VPs last night. He looks in my shoe cabinet, and the convo went something like this:
> 
> DBF: "Wait, those are NEW. WTF!"
> ME: "They are for a DIY, don't worry about it."
> DBF: "Another DIY!? Those glitter things turned out like sh*t!"
> 
> 
> 
> And so it goes......





Get on them mod shots, chica .


----------



## meaghan<3




----------



## jenayb

Sorry for the delay on mod pics. DBF and I are leaving for NYC in the morning. I did, however, manage to snap some quick shots of a new addition that I literally said "OH MY GOD" when I opened up just now! 

Thanks of course to my big sis for the.. ehem.. shoe inspiration.  

*Emeraulde Patent AD 140*


----------



## heiress-ox

siiigh, I love them the Emeraude Patent is so beautiful  have a great nyc trip!


----------



## skislope15

These are stunning jenay...enjoy your trip!




jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay on mod pics. DBF and I are leaving for NYC in the morning. I did, however, manage to snap some quick shots of a new addition that I literally said "OH MY GOD" when I opened up just now!
> 
> Thanks of course to my big sis for the.. ehem.. shoe inspiration.
> 
> *Emeraulde Patent AD 140*


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay on mod pics. DBF and I are leaving for NYC in the morning. I did, however, manage to snap some quick shots of a new addition that I literally said "OH MY GOD" when I opened up just now!
> 
> Thanks of course to my big sis for the.. ehem.. shoe inspiration.
> 
> *Emeraulde Patent AD 140*



Soooo beautiful *J*! Congrats! Have an amazing time in NYC!!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay on mod pics. DBF and I are leaving for NYC in the morning. I did, however, manage to snap some quick shots of a new addition that I literally said "OH MY GOD" when I opened up just now!
> 
> Thanks of course to my big sis for the.. ehem.. shoe inspiration.
> 
> *Emeraulde Patent AD 140*



Every time I see these, I lose my ability to breathe.  Goodness gracious!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! J, the emeraulde are fantastic!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, lovelies! 

Without further ado, I finished packing everything in my closet so I took some mod pics! 

Ardoise Nabuck Python Bianca


----------



## jenayb

Barbie Pink Ron Ron 100


----------



## jenayb

*** Please excuse the dog hair on my leggings. Crosbone strikes again!!!! ***


----------



## jenayb

Black Patent Mad Mary 120


----------



## jenayb

Batik Python Hyper Prive


----------



## jenayb

I didn't really introduce this pair, as I bought it specifically for a DIY. 

Grenadine Watersnake Altadama


----------



## laleeza

God that green is amazeballs! And the nabuck python


----------



## jenayb

Emeraulde Patent Altadama


----------



## jenayb

Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude


----------



## jenayb

And for all you Crosbone lovers... 

Crosbone versus daddy's face.... 

Daddy's face: 0
Crosbone: 1


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> God that green is amazeballs! And the nabuck python





IKR? I am LOVING that green!!!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay on mod pics. DBF and I are leaving for NYC in the morning. I did, however, manage to snap some quick shots of a new addition that I literally said "OH MY GOD" when I opened up just now!
> 
> Thanks of course to my big sis for the.. ehem.. shoe inspiration.
> 
> *Emeraulde Patent AD 140*



*jenaayyyy*... I DIE!!!!!!!  i don't even like green!


----------



## laleeza

Omg Crosbone is too cute! You can tell just from pics that he's got so much personality!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *jenaayyyy*... I DIE!!!!!!!  i don't even like green!



Lol! 

Isn't it just amazing? And girl... You can't even imagine. It seriously looks even more amazing in person. I literally cannot capture just how wonderful this colour really is!!!!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Omg Crosbone is too cute! You can tell just from pics that he's got so much personality!



Yes girl... BIG personality.  He's a character, that is for sure, but he is also very, VERY spoiled.


----------



## beagly911

Aww Crosbone is so adorable!!  The Emeraulde are TDF!!  The color is incredible!


----------



## skislope15

Do tell....what color you dying these babies?



jenaywins said:


> I didn't really introduce this pair, as I bought it specifically for a DIY.
> 
> Grenadine Watersnake Altadama


----------



## dc419

The Emeraulde Patent Altadama's color is gorgeous!!!
Crosbone is too cute!
I also like your jeans


----------



## jenayb

beagly911 said:


> Aww Crosbone is so adorable!!  The Emeraulde are TDF!!  The color is incredible!



Crosbone and I thank you kindly.  



skislope15 said:


> Do tell....what color you dying these babies?



Mimosa.

 - no kidding 

Black - absolutely. I have been dying for a pair of black WS ADs for ages now, and a good friend has a pair - in my size no less, as we are the exact same - and I have coveted hers forever now!!  

Anyhoo, when they get back from the cobbler, I will post the results! 



dc419 said:


> The Emeraulde Patent Altadama's color is gorgeous!!!
> Crosbone is too cute!
> I also like your jeans



Aw thank you so very much!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Yes girl... BIG personality.  He's a character, that is for sure, but he is also very, VERY spoiled.



I love him 
And of course he's spoiled - just look at that face!


----------



## jamidee

I die. I love you batiks! I'm loving the purple flower on the heel. I'm going to take modeling shots in mine so you can see how much better yours are. :giggles:

and can't wait to see pics of the black ws ad... Never seen that before!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> I love him
> And of course he's spoiled - just look at that face!



I know, right?  



jamidee said:


> I die. I love you batiks! I'm loving the purple flower on the heel. I'm going to take modeling shots in mine so you can see how much better yours are. :giggles:
> 
> and can't wait to see pics of the black ws ad... Never seen that before!



Thank you!


----------



## skislope15

Oh i cant wait to see those! I would luuurve a pair of black ws ats. I need a black go to shoe...cant wait to see how they turn out....makes me wish i got those green ones with the red dye on them a while back



jenaywins said:


> Crosbone and I thank you kindly.
> 
> 
> 
> Mimosa.
> 
> - no kidding
> 
> Black - absolutely. I have been dying for a pair of black WS ADs for ages now, and a good friend has a pair - in my size no less, as we are the exact same - and I have coveted hers forever now!!
> 
> Anyhoo, when they get back from the cobbler, I will post the results!
> 
> Cant wait to see them. I would luuurve a pair of black altadamas...i dont have a black go to shoe expect my choos and they are not comfy at all i can walk in my ws ats forever
> 
> Aw thank you so very much!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, lovelies!
> 
> Without further ado, I finished packing everything in my closet so I took some mod pics!
> 
> Ardoise Nabuck Python Bianca



I'm so in love with these. Like you have no idea. LOVELOVELOVELOVE. I would cut off my toes and steal these from you if I could.


----------



## *MJ*

Love all your new pairs J!!!! 

My faves are the Batiks, the Emeraulde AD's, and the Fire Opal Strass LC!!!

Congrats babe!!! 

P.S...Give Crosbone some love for me!!! He's adorable!!


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Oh i cant wait to see those! I would luuurve a pair of black ws ats. I need a black go to shoe...cant wait to see how they turn out....makes me wish i got those green ones with the red dye on them a while back



Watch eBay. The Jade & Grenadine ADs will pop up for a steal every so often in our size. Since the dye job was so horrific on a vast majority of those particular colourways, people often dump them for whatever they can get out of them. The lighter colour means that the black dye will easily transfer, and it isn't like you've ruined something that was perfect to begin with, KWIM? 



*MJ* said:


> Love all your new pairs J!!!!
> 
> My faves are the Batiks, the Emeraulde AD's, and the Fire Opal Strass LC!!!
> 
> Congrats babe!!!
> 
> P.S...Give Crosbone some love for me!!! He's adorable!!



 you babe!


----------



## AEGIS

faaavs.  what are you going to do w/the altadamas?




jenaywins said:


> Batik Python Hyper Prive


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> faaavs.  what are you going to do w/the altadamas?





I'm gonna murder em out.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I'm gonna murder em out.




awwwww daaaaaamn.....it's gonna be on and poppin'


----------



## NANI1972

Love all of the additions. The HP Batiks are so gorgeous! Hmmm I think I need a pair of Ron Rons, they look so amazeballs on you I feel the need to buy some now! lol

Can't wait to see how your black WS ADs turn out.


----------



## bprimuslevy

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm so in love with these. Like you have no idea. LOVELOVELOVELOVE. I would cut off my toes and steal these from you if I could.



What jamidee said! These are amazing.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> awwwww daaaaaamn.....it's gonna be on and poppin'



 

I wanted to find the album cover to, like, When the Smoke Clears or something but then I was like.. Meh. Lazy. 



NANI1972 said:


> Love all of the additions. The HP Batiks are so gorgeous! Hmmm I think I need a pair of Ron Rons, they look so amazeballs on you I feel the need to buy some now! lol
> 
> Can't wait to see how your black WS ADs turn out.



Thanks babe! Ron Rons are super underrated IMO. I would just love to find the Turquoise Suede Ron Rons!!!! 



bprimuslevy said:


> What jamidee said! These are amazing.



Aw thanks so very much!


----------



## Jönathan

Jenay, Wow!! 

Every pair is gorgeous and they look stunning on you!!!


----------



## sally.m

Awesome additions to the collection, Cant help but love a bit of the Barbie pink!


----------



## poppyseed

jenaywins said:


> Watch eBay. The Jade & Grenadine ADs will pop up for a steal every so often in our size. Since the dye job was so horrific on a vast majority of those particular colourways, people often dump them for whatever they can get out of them. The lighter colour means that the black dye will easily transfer, and it isn't like you've ruined something that was perfect to begin with, KWIM?
> 
> 
> Good thinking! I was wondering if you are doing the dye job yourself, but seeing as it's a cobler job, please do ask what dye he's used if you possibly remember...I would love to know if there's anything out there that works on exotic skins!
> 
> Your Ron Rons are totally amazing! I have them in turquoise suede and would kill for Barbie pink!


----------



## aoqtpi

LOVE your mod pics! I need BP Ron Rons!

 Crosbone


----------



## sophinette007

I love all your new addition Jenay!!!!! WOW the Fire opal LC are so so gorgeous! And a special mention for the Green patent AD ! Amazing!!!!!They are divine on you!:coolpics:


----------



## PeepToe

When I grow up, I want to be Jenay! Or I just want to live with you and steal all of your shoes!


----------



## Nadin22

Congrats on your new additions! They are all great!


----------



## karwood

J'enay, congrats on all your newest additions. Each and every one of them are truly stunning!! About the white Tsar, I would leave it as is. These shoes are already a beautiful work of art.

Have a fabulous trip in NYC.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

awesome mod pics! congrats on every single pair!


----------



## 9distelle

all your new pairs!!!
They look all beautiful on you!
Crosbone!!! He's adorable!


----------



## LVoepink

Crosbone is so cute! Great modeling shots!


----------



## _Danielle_

*Perfect new additions jenay*


----------



## cts900

^^THAT is awesome, Dani.

Little bird....you look magnificent in every pair.


----------



## anniethecat

The ron rons 

The patent AD 

All you new additions look great!  

Can't wait to see how the WS AD turn out...I have a pair where the dye job isn't perfect and have been wondering what to do with them.  Black would be hot!


----------



## heiress-ox

Crosbone is so precious, thanks for the great modelling shots, I love everything, but those Ardoise Nabuck Biancas get me everytime!


----------



## jenayb

_Danielle_ said:


> *Perfect new additions jenay*



Bird tracks! I love it!!!! 

Thanks again for the kind words everyone!


----------



## _Danielle_

jenaywins said:


> Bird tracks! I love it!!!!
> 
> Thanks again for the kind words everyone!








 Have fun !


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I LOOOOVEEEE those grenadine water snake ADs  those batik HPs are gorgeous as well.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Batik Python Hyper Prive



Congrats on your latest purchases, *J*!!  But the Batik HPs are just  and


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> I LOOOOVEEEE those grenadine water snake ADs  those batik HPs are gorgeous as well.



I'm actually having them dyed black!



Dessye said:


> Congrats on your latest purchases, *J*!!  But the Batik HPs are just  and



Aw thanks sweet B! I also picked up a couple new SS styles in NYC this week that I just love. I can't wait to share!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I'm actually having them dyed black!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw thanks sweet B! I also picked up a couple new SS styles in NYC this week that I just love. I can't wait to share!



I can't wait till you share either!   Having your ADs dyed black is a fabulous idea!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I can't wait till you share either!   Having your ADs dyed black is a fabulous idea!!



Thank you!!


----------



## chacci1

Jenay!!!!!!!  I've missed you!!!!!!!!!!  Need your new additions posted stat!!!!  Ha ha. No really. Can't wait to see what you've added to the already beautiful collection that you have!


----------



## chanel*liz

Woo can't wait for the new additions!!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> I'm actually having them dyed black!



OMG whyyyyy??? that pink water snake is so gorgeous!


----------



## heiress-ox

LouboutinHottie said:


> OMG whyyyyy??? that pink water snake is so gorgeous!



the colour is so pretty i agree, but if you remember the chatter back when they came out, the grenadine ADs (and the RB for that matter) all had an uneven dye job on them, so I'm assuming *J* wants to even them out, plus a black watersnake AD would be tdf!

Anyway, can't wait for the new additions* J'enay*, I just know they will be fabulous!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

heiress-ox said:


> the colour is so pretty i agree, but if you remember the chatter back when they came out, the grenadine ADs (and the RB for that matter) all had an uneven dye job on them, so I'm assuming *J* wants to even them out, plus a black watersnake AD would be tdf!
> 
> Anyway, can't wait for the new additions* J'enay*, I just know they will be fabulous!



Ahh I understand. yeah the black would look good as well!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Jenay!!!!!!!  I've missed you!!!!!!!!!!  Need your new additions posted stat!!!!  Ha ha. No really. Can't wait to see what you've added to the already beautiful collection that you have!



Oh hi!!!!  I know I've missed you, too, babe! I can't wait to share honestly! I picked up four pair while in NYC so I had to have them all shipped - the wait is going to kill me! Two are new styles, and two are just, well, fab!  



chanel*liz said:


> Woo can't wait for the new additions!!!!



Me too! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> OMG whyyyyy??? that pink water snake is so gorgeous!



Several reasons honestly.... But to keep this succinct, the dye on that particular batch was horrendous from the start. Honestly if you were to come over to my house and see these shoes in real life, you'd understand 100%. The dye is very uneven and is just bleh; I definitely bought these with the intention of dying them. Additionally, they are in pretty rough condition which wasn't actually disclosed in the listing, as I snagged them off eBay, but it's ok because the flaws will be covered with the black dye.  



heiress-ox said:


> the colour is so pretty i agree, but if you remember the chatter back when they came out, the grenadine ADs (and the RB for that matter) all had an uneven dye job on them, so I'm assuming *J* wants to even them out, plus a black watersnake AD would be tdf!
> 
> Anyway, can't wait for the new additions* J'enay*, I just know they will be fabulous!



Yep. The dye is awful.

Anyhow, thank you! I can't wait for the new additions, too!!


----------



## anniethecat

New shoes!!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> New shoes!!



Hahahahahahaha that is seriously my face every time I get a new pair.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the modeling shots, Jenay. You keep acquiring such gorgeous shooz. I wanna be you! Crosbone is so cute. Love the pictures of him.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I love the modeling shots, Jenay. You keep acquiring such gorgeous shooz. I wanna be you! Crosbone is so cute. Love the pictures of him.





Aw thanks Little Bat. You are always so sweet.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love the modeling shots J!!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Holy Smokes _*J*_!  Your new additions are fabulousity at its best!!!  I love the color of the emerald ADs, and I can't wait to see how the watersnake ADs look post-dye.  The FO strass will always be a stunner...

Love the pic of Crosbone vs. daddy... somehow that feels totally familar to Luna vs. the kitty or Luna vs. anyone in our house!  He is a cutie pie, that pup of yours!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I couldn't manage the whole thread (I think it'll probably be archived due to length soon!) but my favorites are definately:

Pik^3
Lucifer Bow 100
Grey Nabuck Python Alta Dama

Great collection!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love the modeling shots J!!!!


 
Thank you mama!  



rock_girl said:


> Holy Smokes _*J*_! Your new additions are fabulousity at its best!!! I love the color of the emerald ADs, and I can't wait to see how the watersnake ADs look post-dye. The FO strass will always be a stunner...
> 
> Love the pic of Crosbone vs. daddy... somehow that feels totally familar to Luna vs. the kitty or Luna vs. anyone in our house! He is a cutie pie, that pup of yours!


 
You are so sweet - thank you. I appreciate it. And yes... Crosbone is totally amazing. He is such a gentle soul, and I think that comes out in pictures quite frequently. He has a certain.... softness about him. He is truly special.  



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I couldn't manage the whole thread (I think it'll probably be archived due to length soon!) but my favorites are definately:
> 
> Pik^3
> Lucifer Bow 100
> Grey Nabuck Python Alta Dama
> 
> Great collection!


 
Thank you, I appreciate the kind words. Those are hands down three of my favourites, too! 

You are right - the length of this thread has gotten a little out of hand, lol!  

It may be time for a new, updated collection thread, as there are a few pairs that have gone on to new homes......


----------



## jenayb

Couple of quick additions. I have a few more on the way to the house, and typically I wait until I have everything in my possession before adding to my thread but.... Heck. Let's do this. 

I thought these were awful when I first saw them. Like, seriously hideous. I absolutely hated them and was actually offended when my SA sent me a text to tell me he had just received them. Well, I finally got off my high horse and tried them on yesterday. Shock! Surprise! WOW! I absolutely love these on! I really feel like these are a sleeper hit, like the Hola Chica was for me. I am absolutely excited to wear these all winter... What an unexpected staple!

*Leopard Pony Hair Morphing Bootie 100*


----------



## rock_girl




----------



## jenayb

I'm pretty darn excited about this next pair, seriously. I don't typically follow the crowd when it comes to shoe purchases, but I saw these in a fellow tPFer's thread and nearly died. These are RIGHT up my alley. Those who know me know that I love things that are a bit off the beaten path, especially things with spikes! So when I saw these, I immediately emailed my favourite SA overseas who informed me that, unfortunately there was not a single pair in Europe. I was seriously crushed. I emailed all of the domestic boutiques who had zero clue what I was talking about - they had never even heard of this style. Las Vegas even told me I was mistaken. 

This past week, DBF and I took a lovely trip to NYC. Last Tuesday, I dragged him to Bergdorf Goodman with me, much to his dismay. While we were in the shoe department, two women stood next to me and laughed at the strass Daffodil. We ended up chatting for a while, and I told them about how I just loved all things sparkly! Even the crazy Daffodil! About 15 minutes later, as I browsed the vast selection of shoes, the two women came up to me, holding a specific shoe, asking if I would ever consider wearing this crazy piece. I. Nearly. Died. I couldn't believe what I was looking at. The shoe in the woman's hand was the one that I thought had eluded me. I literally grabbed it out of her hand and asked where the hell she had found it. She said it was hiding in a corner and pointed across the room. I profusely thanked her and found the nearest SA I could. I asked for a 38 and the SA replied that there was no way they had any sizes, let alone mine, but that he would check the back for me. Ten minutes later, I still didn't see the SA, and I knew it just wasn't going to happen. The display shoe *may* have worked with a ton of padding, but it was badly damaged and just not wearable. I was really crushed. I know that at the end of the day these are just shoes, but I was seriously devastated. And then, out of nowhere, the SA was in front of me with a box that said 38 on the side. I literally could not believe my luck!!


----------



## jenayb

*Silver Glitter/Gunmetal Spike Pigalle 100*


----------



## skislope15

I die.....you seriously have a louboutin horseshoe up you lol. These are stunning




jenaywins said:


> *Silver Glitter/Gunmetal Spike Pigalle 100*


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Sh*t Jenay!!!! Those spikes are outta this world.... you nailed that one honey! 

Mod pics of the pigalles please....stat!


----------



## rdgldy

I love your new additions.  The morphings are so much fun!
I was fortunate enough to see the glitter/gunmetal pigalles at BG when *Carlinha* got hers.  They are showstoppers for sure.  Congratulations.


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> I die.....you seriously have a louboutin horseshoe up you lol. These are stunning



LMAO!! Girl I know, right!? 



BellaShoes said:


> Holy Sh*t Jenay!!!! Those spikes are outta this world.... you nailed that one honey!
> 
> Mod pics of the pigalles please....stat!



Lol thank you love! I will post mod pics ASAP. Meanwhile, I'm just in awe that I actually found them! 



rdgldy said:


> I love your new additions.  The morphings are so much fun!
> I was fortunate enough to see the glitter/gunmetal pigalles at BG when *Carlinha* got hers.  They are showstoppers for sure.  Congratulations.



Thank you SO much! 

Aren't they just amazing in person? Ahh.


----------



## jamidee

Congrats! I'm glad you found your "great white buffalo" !!! YAY!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Absolutely stunning!  I didn't know these even existed - so beautiful!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Absolutely FABULOUS!!!!!   i die.   say bye to maddie


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous new additions!  I  the leopard Morphings!


----------



## beagly911

Fab-u-lous jenay!  I wasn't really sure about these when I first saw them but seeing them on you...I likie!!


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> I die.....you seriously have a louboutin horseshoe up you lol. These are stunning



  I'd ask to borrow it but...... Seriously I'm so happy for you. You completely deserve these lovely pairs!  The silver glitter/spike Piggie is simply TDF and you've changed my mind on those morphings!  Shock!!!  I hated them too and never tried them on but with skinny jeans =


----------



## chanel*liz

those pigalles...


----------



## myu3160

You are so so lucky with finding shoes *Jenay*! I love your new additions! Those pigalles!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> *Silver Glitter/Gunmetal Spike Pigalle 100*



Holy moly !
I love your piggies ..
Jenay you have a dreamy practical collection 
From where did you get them?
I need those in my life


----------



## anniethecat

J'enay's horseshoe strikes again! Those piggiesthe perfect mix of girly and biker!

 I am with you on the morphing, thought they were so ugly at first, but I have been waiting for someone to medel them.  How cute!  I bet they would look sweet with black skinny jeans!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I'm pretty darn excited about this next pair, seriously. I don't typically follow the crowd when it comes to shoe purchases, but I saw these in a fellow tPFer's thread and nearly died. These are RIGHT up my alley. Those who know me know that I love things that are a bit off the beaten path, especially things with spikes! So when I saw these, I immediately emailed my favourite SA overseas who informed me that, unfortunately there was not a single pair in Europe. I was seriously crushed. I emailed all of the domestic boutiques who had zero clue what I was talking about - they had never even heard of this style. Las Vegas even told me I was mistaken.
> 
> This past week, DBF and I took a lovely trip to NYC. Last Tuesday, I dragged him to Bergdorf Goodman with me, much to his dismay. While we were in the shoe department, two women stood next to me and laughed at the strass Daffodil. We ended up chatting for a while, and I told them about how I just loved all things sparkly! Even the crazy Daffodil! About 15 minutes later, as I browsed the vast selection of shoes, the two women came up to me, holding a specific shoe, asking if I would ever consider wearing this crazy piece. I. Nearly. Died. I couldn't believe what I was looking at. The shoe in the woman's hand was the one that I thought had eluded me. I literally grabbed it out of her hand and asked where the hell she had found it. She said it was hiding in a corner and pointed across the room. I profusely thanked her and found the nearest SA I could. I asked for a 38 and the SA replied that there was no way they had any sizes, let alone mine, but that he would check the back for me. Ten minutes later, I still didn't see the SA, and I knew it just wasn't going to happen. The display shoe *may* have worked with a ton of padding, but it was badly damaged and just not wearable. I was really crushed. I know that at the end of the day these are just shoes, but I was seriously devastated. And then, out of nowhere, the SA was in front of me with a box that said 38 on the side. I literally could not believe my luck!!






uhm...i don't want to be creep but can i rub you for good luck?<---creepy eyebrow wiggle

why had no one heard of these shoes?  are they that rare? 

and now you are Bird Beak Queen and Spikey Queen


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> *Silver Glitter/Gunmetal Spike Pigalle 100*


Gah! These are amazeballs!!! Whaaaa? Where are the mod pics? 

Man so did Europe sell out of these? I have been debating on sending out an email for them.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NANI1972 said:


> Gah! These are amazeballs!!! Whaaaa? Where are the mod pics?
> 
> Man so did Europe sell out of these? I have been debating on sending out an email for them.


 
I believe they were only available at Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## NANI1972

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I believe they were only available at Bergdorf Goodman.


  From what I understand a few boutiques in Europe stocked them. Browns Thomas and Selfridges.


----------



## jenayb

* Thank you SO much for all the kind words!!!!!  *



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I believe they were only available at Bergdorf Goodman.


 


NANI1972 said:


> From what I understand a few boutiques in Europe stocked them. Browns Thomas and Selfridges.


 
Well, my SA in Paris told me that there were "no more in all of Europe," so I took that to mean that they had been available at one point...?  

I'm not 100% positive either way to be honest.


----------



## laleeza

wow J'enay! i died when i saw those in another thread too! I'm so glad you found those babies! 
and girl, you really do have some serious shoe luck!


----------



## chacci1

Pure fabulosity!!!!!!  Love love love all your new additions!  And, the morphing really does look nice on you. I really was not a fan at all when I first saw this shoe!

Edit--ignore the red hand w the finger pointing down!  Dumb iPhone!  Now I don't know how to take it off!


----------



## BattyBugs

Honestly Jenay, the Morphing looks way better on you than the Vicky bootie did. I have been waffling on getting it, but seeing it on you just made up my mind.

Love the spikeys!!!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> *Silver Glitter/Gunmetal Spike Pigalle 100*



OMFG!!  
first carla and then you.. I can't take it anymore!! I need this shoe STAT!! it's unbelievably GORGEOUS!! do you know if they have any other sizes left? *crossing fingers*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> *Silver Glitter/Gunmetal Spike Pigalle 100*


 
they were meant to be and they are awesome!!! I love them!!!



jenaywins said:


> Couple of quick additions. I have a few more on the way to the house, and typically I wait until I have everything in my possession before adding to my thread but.... Heck. Let's do this.
> 
> I thought these were awful when I first saw them. Like, seriously hideous. I absolutely hated them and was actually offended when my SA sent me a text to tell me he had just received them. Well, I finally got off my high horse and tried them on yesterday. Shock! Surprise! WOW! I absolutely love these on! I really feel like these are a sleeper hit, like the Hola Chica was for me. I am absolutely excited to wear these all winter... What an unexpected staple!
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Morphing Bootie 100*


 
wow so cute and more so on you they look sooooo good! I really would not have even thought this style would be fab but I'm kind of loving them now


----------



## skislope15

indi3r4 said:


> OMFG!!
> first carla and then you.. I can't take it anymore!! I need this shoe STAT!! it's unbelievably GORGEOUS!! do you know if they have any other sizes left? *crossing fingers*



Bg is sold out maybe try overseas


----------



## heiress-ox

amazing additions, I too fell in love with those silver glitter/gunmetal pigalles when I saw them in Carla's thread, so glad you found a pair you have such amazing shoe luck girl!


----------



## jenayb

*Camel Cate Boot*


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> *Camel Cate Boot*



*J*...you have such fabulous taste! Congrats!!!! I love all your new pairs!!!!


----------



## amd_tan

You are so lucky!!!!! I couldn't find those pigalles anywhere at all and I am dying for them   
They are so gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dessye

Those Cate boots ----   I need boots too...


----------



## crazyforbag

i am so envy of your collection!! May i ask a question about Black Pigalle Spike 100mm, will they be available again? I am your size too!! I am in love with them and i cannot find it anywhere, do you have any idea where i can get my hands on them?! TIA


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> *Camel Cate Boot*


 
 This is such an amazing color for this style. Hmm, they would go with my Camel Celine. I love them!


----------



## martinaa

jenaywins said:


> *Camel Cate Boot*


  Gorgeous, love the color!


----------



## carlinha

oh shoe twin, i'm so glad you were able to locate the silver brush glitter spike pigalles!  (possibly the last pair in the whole wide world??)  they are even more amazing in real life aren't they? 

and to those inquiring, they were a Bergdorf Goodman exclusive here in the US, but also carried in the Dublin and Selfridges boutiques overseas.


----------



## karwood

J'enay congrats on all your newest additions, especially the silver brush glitter spike pigalles! You and Carlinha are very lucky to have scored these BG exclusives! Also, I was not much of a fan of the Morphing, but after seeing pics of Ashley Tisdale and your modeling pics, I've had a complete change of heart.


----------



## aoqtpi

Your new additions -  

The Morphing bootie looks about 100000000x better on. I wonder if it gets cool enough in AZ for you to wear them 

Those Piggies have me straight up drooling in class. I can never believe your luck with shoes! You better post lots of pics of your pairings with these, woman! 

Congrats on your scores!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> I'm pretty darn excited about this next pair, seriously. I don't typically follow the crowd when it comes to shoe purchases, but I saw these in a fellow tPFer's thread and nearly died. These are RIGHT up my alley. Those who know me know that I love things that are a bit off the beaten path, especially things with spikes! So when I saw these, I immediately emailed my favourite SA overseas who informed me that, unfortunately there was not a single pair in Europe. I was seriously crushed. I emailed all of the domestic boutiques who had zero clue what I was talking about - they had never even heard of this style. Las Vegas even told me I was mistaken.
> 
> This past week, DBF and I took a lovely trip to NYC. Last Tuesday, I dragged him to Bergdorf Goodman with me, much to his dismay. While we were in the shoe department, two women stood next to me and laughed at the strass Daffodil. We ended up chatting for a while, and I told them about how I just loved all things sparkly! Even the crazy Daffodil! About 15 minutes later, as I browsed the vast selection of shoes, the two women came up to me, holding a specific shoe, asking if I would ever consider wearing this crazy piece. I. Nearly. Died. I couldn't believe what I was looking at. The shoe in the woman's hand was the one that I thought had eluded me. I literally grabbed it out of her hand and asked where the hell she had found it. She said it was hiding in a corner and pointed across the room. I profusely thanked her and found the nearest SA I could. I asked for a 38 and the SA replied that there was no way they had any sizes, let alone mine, but that he would check the back for me. Ten minutes later, I still didn't see the SA, and I knew it just wasn't going to happen. The display shoe *may* have worked with a ton of padding, but it was badly damaged and just not wearable. I was really crushed. I know that at the end of the day these are just shoes, but I was seriously devastated. And then, out of nowhere, the SA was in front of me with a box that said 38 on the side. I literally could not believe my luck!!


 
omg I LOVE your stories! and your shoes of course lol


----------



## skislope15

carlinha said:


> oh shoe twin, i'm so glad you were able to locate the silver brush glitter spike pigalles! (possibly the last pair in the whole wide world??) they are even more amazing in real life aren't they?
> 
> and to those inquiring, they were a Bergdorf Goodman exclusive here in the US, but also carried in the Dublin and Selfridges boutiques overseas.


 
I snagged the last pair from Bergdorf's yesterday, suprisingly it was a 38.5 which is usually one of the more popular sizes. Thank you to you and Jenay for enabling!


----------



## chanel*liz

skislope15 said:


> I snagged the last pair from Bergdorf's yesterday, suprisingly it was a 38.5 which is usually one of the more popular sizes. Thank you to you and Jenay for enabling!



OMG,  you are so lucky!!! congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> OMFG!!
> first carla and then you.. I can't take it anymore!! I need this shoe STAT!! it's unbelievably GORGEOUS!! do you know if they have any other sizes left? *crossing fingers*


 
Thank you, sweet *indi*!! 

*skislope* actually snagged the last pair available at BG yesterday, but perhaps keep an eye out for returns or on eBay? I know that EU is sold out completely. Le sigh!!!!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> they were meant to be and they are awesome!!! I love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wow so cute and more so on you they look sooooo good! I really would not have even thought this style would be fab but I'm kind of loving them now


 
Thank you so much girl! 



skislope15 said:


> Bg is sold out maybe try overseas


 
Sold out. Boo! 



heiress-ox said:


> amazing additions, I too fell in love with those silver glitter/gunmetal pigalles when I saw them in Carla's thread, so glad you found a pair you have such amazing shoe luck girl!


 
I did, too. I nearly died. I saw these on Carla's blog before she ever posted on tPF and literally had 87 feelers out to try to find them, ha! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> *J*...you have such fabulous taste! Congrats!!!! I love all your new pairs!!!!


 
Thank you babe!! 



amd_tan said:


> You are so lucky!!!!! I couldn't find those pigalles anywhere at all and I am dying for them
> They are so gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


 
Aw thank you. You will find yours. 



Dessye said:


> Those Cate boots ----  I need boots too...


 
Girl I am wearing them literally right now. They are SO comfy and I've received so many compliments. If you can find them, get them!


----------



## jenayb

crazyforbag said:


> i am so envy of your collection!! May i ask a question about Black Pigalle Spike 100mm, will they be available again? I am your size too!! I am in love with them and i cannot find it anywhere, do you have any idea where i can get my hands on them?! TIA


 
Not sure.. I snagged the last pair available at any boutique in Ireland a while back. 



BattyBugs said:


> This is such an amazing color for this style. Hmm, they would go with my Camel Celine. I love them!


 
Yes.. They would. Hint hint! 



martinaa said:


> Gorgeous, love the color!


 
Thank you! 



carlinha said:


> oh shoe twin, i'm so glad you were able to locate the silver brush glitter spike pigalles! (possibly the last pair in the whole wide world??) they are even more amazing in real life aren't they?
> 
> and to those inquiring, they were a Bergdorf Goodman exclusive here in the US, but also carried in the Dublin and Selfridges boutiques overseas.


 
Yay shoe twin!!! Thank you SO much for posting yours, lol! I had no idea they even existed. They are so stunning in person... They are just beyond!  



karwood said:


> J'enay congrats on all your newest additions, especially the silver brush glitter spike pigalles! You and Carlinha are very lucky to have scored these BG exclusives! Also, I was not much of a fan of the Morphing, but after seeing pics of Ashley Tisdale and your modeling pics, I've had a complete change of heart.


 
Thank you love, I appreciate it. I definitely feel blessed to have the Pigalle. The Morphing is also a style that I was not in love with at first, but after my SA made me try them... It was seriously love. They are comfortable, too! 



aoqtpi said:


> Your new additions -
> 
> The Morphing bootie looks about 100000000x better on. I wonder if it gets cool enough in AZ for you to wear them
> 
> Those Piggies have me straight up drooling in class. I can never believe your luck with shoes! You better post lots of pics of your pairings with these, woman!
> 
> Congrats on your scores!


 
LOL! Thanks girl! It dipped down to 70 today. Cold enough for boots. LOL!!! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg I LOVE your stories! and your shoes of course lol


 
Lol - thanks love!!!


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> I snagged the last pair from Bergdorf's yesterday, suprisingly it was a 38.5 which is usually one of the more popular sizes. Thank you to you and Jenay for enabling!


----------



## icecreamom

OMFG! Those Pigalles are TDF


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> *Camel Cate Boot*



Cute boots!


----------



## jenayb

Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte


----------



## Emma4790

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte



ooooo! Pretty!! I've never even seen these before! You are so ahead of the game 
I'm really starting to love that pebbled leather (baseball?? or something random like that??) 
Mod pics?!


----------



## bprimuslevy

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte



These are drop dead gorgeous! I so love leopard pony hair.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte



Oh my! These are lovely!! Mod pics please


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte



Gorgeous! We need modeling pics ASAP!!


----------



## BattyBugs

^ What Jonathan said!

I really love the way these look, but can't wait to see them on you.


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte


 

OMG!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Your thread moves way too darn fast woman!
The Discocottes are amazing!  Mod pics STAT


----------



## jenayb

So!! My Grenadine WS ADs came back from my amazing cobbler today. I literally cannot believe the results!


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:
			
		

> So!! My Grenadine WS ADs came back from my amazing cobbler today. I literally cannot believe the results!



Wow!! He did an amazing job!!


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> So!! My Grenadine WS ADs came back from my amazing cobbler today. I literally cannot believe the results!


 
Oh wow!  Makes me want to have my grenadines dyed black!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Oh wow!  Makes me want to have my grenadines dyed black!



Shoot girl, send them out here to my cobbler! These look like the black crystal python in person. They are amazeballs!


----------



## cts900

holy crapola, *j*!  the dye job is flippin' AAWWEEsome!!!!!


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> Shoot girl, send them out here to my cobbler! These look like the black crystal python in person. They are amazeballs!


 
Can you shoot me a pm with his info?  I haven't been able to find a good cobbler here in MN that I wuld trust my CL with.  Does he do vibrams too?


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> holy crapola, *j*!  the dye job is flippin' AAWWEEsome!!!!!



Right!? I was literally speechless when he brought them out. He is such a sweetheart and likes to play with me a bit, so he was telling me that I might not be happy and that he couldn't quite cover the pink. I was like, oh geez... Then bam! Wow!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Right!? I was literally speechless when he brought them out. He is such a sweetheart and likes to play with me a bit, so he was telling me that I might not be happy and that he couldn't quite cover the pink. I was like, oh geez... Then bam! Wow!



He is an artist.  Okay....now get 'em on ASAP and model for us .


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> He is an artist.  Okay....now get 'em on ASAP and model for us .



He truly is. 

*D* and I are off to a local bar to watch the ASU game but I will mod them tomorrow for sure.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> He truly is.
> 
> *D* and I are off to a local bar to watch the ASU game but I will mod them tomorrow for sure.



Have fun!  See you tomorrow...:kiss:


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh Jenay, they are fabulous!!!!!


----------



## chacci1

Jenay.  Those are amazing!!!  I have the black crystal python AD's, and you are right, they look just like them!  Beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

The ADs look just amazing!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte



woww!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

They turned out fantastic!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> So!! My Grenadine WS ADs came back from my amazing cobbler today. I literally cannot believe the results!



oh my god. Your cobbler is amazing!!! That is the best dye job that I have ever seen!!!!! They look like the crystal python ADs!!!


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> So!! My Grenadine WS ADs came back from my amazing cobbler today. I literally cannot believe the results!



Jenay! I WANT THESE! *Steals your shoes and shrinks them to size 35*  love these!


----------



## LavenderIce

Amazing additions and wow!  I love the results of your AD!


----------



## heiress-ox

the results of your ADs are absolutely fantastic, your cobbler did such a great job! I was scrolling through the latest purchase threads & actually thought they were the original crystal python!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte


 
so pretty! 



jenaywins said:


> So!! My Grenadine WS ADs came back from my amazing cobbler today. I literally cannot believe the results!


 
WOW what an amazing job your cobbler did!!!! LOVE them!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Wow Jenay!!
Love all your new additions, especially the Silver Glitter/Gunmetal Spike Pigalles, Cates and the Discocottes!!!!

Please post mod pics when you can


----------



## amd_tan

OMG!!!! The AD turned out stunning! They look just like the black crystal python...WOW...just WOW!!!!!!!
I am in awe..really! They are so gorgeous!!


----------



## 9distelle

Love your new additions and the cobbler made an incredible work!!!
can't wait to see mod pics of ADs!


----------



## Dessye

OMG!!!! Those new black ADs are stunning!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Wohoo jeney amazing new Shoes  The Discocotte are TDF !!


----------



## aoqtpi

Your cobbler is a genius! I need to see mod pics of those and the Discocottes ASAP!

(...please )


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> *I feel that this pair is very underrated, and I honestly haven't seen anyone else dying to have these or revealing them on the forum. That being said, I die for these!!!* I went into Barneys one day to talk to my dear friend and SA Anthony about finding me a pair for a trip to NYC this fall. I told him that I wanted something that would be at least semi-warm, and at least semi-comfortable. When he recommended that I try these, I was very skeptical. I wasn't sure how I felt about this particular style, but once I tried them on, it was love! These are so flattering and so comfortable... I can't wait to wear these with tights and a great sweater dress. I live in AZ and need to really cut back on the purchase of this style shoe, but hey... These are just great!
> 
> Miss Fast Plato 140 Calf in Black



Just going through the beginning of your collection, I agree with the top part! I tried on the Purple ones and it was LOVE!! These were my UHG for quite some time.


----------



## sophinette007

OMG Jenay I love the Discocotte!
the Black AD are stunning like the python crystal twin!!! Great job!!



jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte


----------



## phiphi

wowza jenay!!! beautiful additions, girl!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Wow!  I don't check this thread for a couple of days and look at all I missed!  Gorgeous new additions!  The Discocottes are amazing and the AD's turned out beautiful!


----------



## moshi_moshi

those AD's look sick!!  who is your cobbler?!   

love the discos too!


----------



## needloub

Your AD's are perfect! He did such an amazing job...I sure wish I had a cobbler close by!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> So!! My Grenadine WS ADs came back from my amazing cobbler today. I literally cannot believe the results!


Wow, these looking amazing! The skin even looks different now. He did an amazing job!


----------



## BellaShoes

Waiting for mod pics please!!!! Bring on the Daff!!! :snack:


----------



## jenayb

^^ Why yes! The Daf.


----------



## BellaShoes

_YESSSSSSSSSS_!!!! Bring it on girl!


----------



## jenayb

These were seriously not even on my radar! I saw stock pics and was like, bleh. No thankee. 

THEN!!!  DBF and I were in NYC a couple weeks ago and, on a trip that poor DBF was dragged along to, I saw these at BG. I nearly died when I saw them in person... But I resisted!

Two days later, I went shopping with my very good friend *NerdyBirdy*. I swear to you... EVERYWHERE we went, this shoe was calling my name. It was all over....... All over. 

*Geometrico Panama Daffodil 160mm*


----------



## Dessye

I was waiting for your to post them here   Congrats --- the details are exquisite


----------



## chanel*liz

LOVE THE DAFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOD PICS IMMEDIATELY!!!!  they are stunning..i think we may be shoe twins soon :lolots:


----------



## l.a_girl19

Stunning! I had to come see them again lol I am blown away by these Daffs. One of my favourite Daffs of all time!! Isn't it funny how we end up falling head over heels for the unexpected ones?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Popping in to see an update...

Scrolls down, disappointed that there probably isn't one.

Sees Daffs. 

*OMGGG*


----------



## aoqtpi

TBH, I still think the Daff is a whole lotta shoe so when I saw that it would come in this pattern I thought it would be way too OTT but I have to say that after seeing your closeup, the pattern is a-may-zing!


----------



## PetitColibri

Congrats J !


----------



## floriade

Congrats It'a beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

What? Still no mod pics?  Seriously, Jenay, the pattern is amazing.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> These were seriously not even on my radar! I saw stock pics and was like, bleh. No thankee.
> 
> THEN!!!  DBF and I were in NYC a couple weeks ago and, on a trip that poor DBF was dragged along to, I saw these at BG. I nearly died when I saw them in person... But I resisted!
> 
> Two days later, I went shopping with my very good friend *NerdyBirdy*. I swear to you... EVERYWHERE we went, this shoe was calling my name. It was all over....... All over.
> 
> *Geometrico Panama Daffodil 160mm*



Helloooo Shoe Twin!! I knew you would not be able to resist these Daffodils!  I also figured the minute you saw these lovelies in NYC, you would nab them in a heartbeat! Congrats on getting these fabulous shoes!

Also, your WS AD turned out amazing!! The Discocottes(sp?) are très chic!


----------



## amd_tan

OMG...you are on a roll!!!! SO many awesome new buys. I am so in love with the DAFFS!!!!
They are gorgeous!!!! Did you take TTS for them?
I LOVE THEM!!!!!! The detail on them is TDF.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Helloooo Shoe Twin!! I knew you would not be able to resist these Daffodils!  I also figured the minute you saw these lovelies in NYC, you would nab them in a heartbeat! Congrats on getting these fabulous shoes!
> 
> Also, your WS AD turned out amazing!! The Discocottes(sp?) are très chic!


 
 

You know I first noticed these in your avatar and thought... Hmm!  



amd_tan said:


> OMG...you are on a roll!!!! SO many awesome new buys. I am so in love with the DAFFS!!!!
> They are gorgeous!!!! Did you take TTS for them?
> I LOVE THEM!!!!!! The detail on them is TDF.


 
I went a half size down, not voluntarily, and they are tight. I'd go TTS.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> I went a half size down, not voluntarily, and they are tight. I'd go TTS.



What size did you get them? 38 or 38.5?


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> What size did you get them? 38 or 38.5?


 
38. I had initially tried on the 38.5 at Madison, but Peter said that he did not like the way they fit, so he put me in a 38 instead.


----------



## karwood

I got my leopard Daffs in size 38 and they were initially tight mostly around the toebox. I did the sock/rubbing alcohol  trick and that helped solve the problem. Now they fit fine without cutting circulation to my toes. I think once you  stretch your Daffs a bit, then they will be fine on you


----------



## karwood

oops. double post:shame:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I got my leopard Daffs in size 38 and they were initially tight mostly around the toebox. I did the sock/rubbing alcohol trick and that helped solve the problem. Now they fit fine without cutting circulation to my toes. I think once you stretch your Daffs a bit, then they will be fine on you


 
Hmm... Good point.. This material is obviously one that I am not familiar with, duh as it just came out lol, so I wasn't sure how much it would stretch. Have you had a chance to wear yours yet?


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Hmm... Good point.. This material is obviously one that I am not familiar with, duh as it just came out lol, so I wasn't sure how much it would stretch. Have you had a chance to wear yours yet?



Not yet. I did get my Daff Geometrico in size 38.5 and they fit perfectly. I'm really, really, really hoping they will not stretch at all with wear, because the fit is exactly the way I want it to be.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Not yet. I did get my Daff Geometrico in size 38.5 and they fit perfectly. I'm really really really hoping they will not stretch at all with wear, because the fit is exactly the way I want it to be.


 
 I should have said no thankee and picked up the 38.5. Ah well.


----------



## CocoB

Wow Jenay, your reveals never disappoint!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Please Jenaywins modpics ... please  :dots:     !!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I know, I know - I'm sorry. 

I am stuck at the office!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> These were seriously not even on my radar! I saw stock pics and was like, bleh. No thankee.
> 
> THEN!!!  DBF and I were in NYC a couple weeks ago and, on a trip that poor DBF was dragged along to, I saw these at BG. I nearly died when I saw them in person... But I resisted!
> 
> Two days later, I went shopping with my very good friend *NerdyBirdy*. I swear to you... EVERYWHERE we went, this shoe was calling my name. It was all over....... All over.
> 
> *Geometrico Panama Daffodil 160mm*


 
These are simply amazing *jenay*!!!
I can't wait to see what they look like on you!!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> I should have said no thankee and picked up the 38.5. Ah well.



This happened to me with the pink Biancas - I ended up with a 38 cuz I had stockings on and the 38.5 was waaay big (all my others are 38.5). But the 38s are pretty tight barefoot. Do you think this season's sizing is a bit off?

Eta: oh - if it's not off, that means we're the same size?


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> This happened to me with the pink Biancas - I ended up with a 38 cuz I had stockings on and the 38.5 was waaay big (all my others are 38.5). But the 38s are pretty tight barefoot. Do you think this season's sizing is a bit off?
> 
> Eta: oh - if it's not off, that means we're the same size?



I am a 38 in Bianca; we have always been about the same size, lady. You know this.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> I am a 38 in Bianca; we have always been about the same size, lady. You know this.



I think my toes are longer. How do the boulimas run?


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> I think my toes are longer. How do the boulimas run?



They run a tad large IMO.


----------



## amd_tan

jenaywins said:


> I went a half size down, not voluntarily, and they are tight. I'd go TTS.





karwood said:


> What size did you get them? 38 or 38.5?





jenaywins said:


> 38. I had initially tried on the 38.5 at Madison, but Peter said that he did not like the way they fit, so he put me in a 38 instead.





karwood said:


> I got my leopard Daffs in size 38 and they were initially tight mostly around the toebox. I did the sock/rubbing alcohol  trick and that helped solve the problem. Now they fit fine without cutting circulation to my toes. I think once you  stretch your Daffs a bit, then they will be fine on you






karwood said:


> Not yet. I did get my Daff Geometrico in size 38.5 and they fit perfectly. I'm really, really, really hoping they will not stretch at all with wear, because the fit is exactly the way I want it to be.




Thanks for your advice to take TTS... I just had a little read of your discussion..I do have wide feet and am in between 38-38.5 (38.5 in the Daffy gives me heel slippage though) If I take the 38, I am afraid the toe box will squash my toes. Does the Daff Geometrico fit the same? Should I take it in 38 or 38.5? Thanks ladies! 

Can't wait for your mod pics Jenay!!  You are seriously on a roll!!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

mod pics!


----------



## Jönathan

LouboutinHottie said:


> mod pics!



I agree! 

We need mod pics!


----------



## needloub

Can't wait to see mod pics of your new Daff's! I love the pattern!


----------



## Bruja

I have to admit that I've been lurking on this site for a while now and your thread never ceases to amaze me. Your collection is to die for! I agree, can't wait for the mod pics on your new Daf purchase!


----------



## dc419

jenay can I live in your closet?! 
Your collection keeps getting better! 
Stunning new additions! Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## sophinette007

You were so right to buy them!!! They are to die for!!!!! Stunning!!! Congrats on this beautiful new addition!!!




jenaywins said:


> These were seriously not even on my radar! I saw stock pics and was like, bleh. No thankee.
> 
> THEN!!!  DBF and I were in NYC a couple weeks ago and, on a trip that poor DBF was dragged along to, I saw these at BG. I nearly died when I saw them in person... But I resisted!
> 
> Two days later, I went shopping with my very good friend *NerdyBirdy*. I swear to you... EVERYWHERE we went, this shoe was calling my name. It was all over....... All over.
> 
> *Geometrico Panama Daffodil 160mm*


----------



## jenayb

*Thank you, thank you, THANK you for all the sweet words, you gorgeous ladies!!! You sure know how to make a bird-leg feel amazing!    *


----------



## jenayb

An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!! 

*Clou Noeud 150*





















I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!


----------



## skislope15

I was thinking you already had these....i guess studs are taking over for maggies in your collection


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> I think my toes are longer. How do the boulimas run?


----------



## Bruja

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!


These are one of my favorite pairs. Enjoy!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!


What a great addition!!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!



These are great, but....



jenaywins said:


> These were seriously not even on my radar! I saw stock pics and was like, bleh. No thankee.
> 
> THEN!!!  DBF and I were in NYC a couple weeks ago and, on a trip that poor DBF was dragged along to, I saw these at BG. I nearly died when I saw them in person... But I resisted!
> 
> Two days later, I went shopping with my very good friend *NerdyBirdy*. I swear to you... EVERYWHERE we went, this shoe was calling my name. It was all over....... All over.
> 
> *Geometrico Panama Daffodil 160mm*



...THESE are killing me.  I am not a huge daff/daffy fan but this is BY FAR the best incantation of it I have seen.  This is what the space should be used to showcase.  I am IN LOVE with this pattern!  It is magical.


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!



Wow!!

Gorgeous!!! 

We need to see mod pics ASAP!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!



They are just too fab! I have no words


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!



 Oh *J*...they are so amazing!!!!!! Your collection is


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> I was thinking you already had these....i guess studs are taking over for maggies in your collection



I mean, technically I do have these already in the 120mm.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> I mean, technically I do have these already in the 120mm.


 
I can't believe that I never looked at your thread. WOW!  So many shoes recently that I didn't even know about.  You are quite the little secret keeper.  Fabulous.  All of them.  You absolutely have the most amazing collection of anyone that I've seen. A-Mazing.


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:
			
		

> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> Clou Noeud 150
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!



I love love love love!!! TDF!! Such a sexy shoe!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Gorgeous babe!!!!
The Geometrico Panama Daffodil and the Clou Noeud are _Amazing_ additions!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Studs! I  studs! Congratulations, Jenay!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!



Love them! Mod pics svp?


----------



## chloe speaks

Love the new additions! If you're photographing, how about a 120 versus 150 side-by-side?  I don't know if anyone else has both? 

The Dafodil Panama is gorgeous! The shoe really showcases the pattern!


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!


love!


----------



## jenayb

chloe speaks said:


> Love the new additions! If you're photographing, how about a 120 versus 150 side-by-side?  I don't know if anyone else has both?
> 
> The Dafodil Panama is gorgeous! The shoe really showcases the pattern!


 
I'd be glad to snap some pics of both side by side for you today after work!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats on the Clou Noeud 150!   I'm still looking for the black version... and not for over retail.


----------



## cts900

back for another quick peek....


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! Jenay, you scored the Clou Noeud?! You never seize to amaze!! Congrats on your epic shoe karma.. we need new mod pics!!


----------



## jenayb

Bruja said:


> These are one of my favorite pairs. Enjoy!



They are SUPER pretty, aren't they? Sigh. 



beagly911 said:


> What a great addition!!



Thank you love! 



cts900 said:


> These are great, but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...THESE are killing me.  I am not a huge daff/daffy fan but this is BY FAR the best incantation of it I have seen.  This is what the space should be used to showcase.  I am IN LOVE with this pattern!  It is magical.



THANK you baby girl. I am totally in love with that pattern, too. They are so amazingly intricate and detailed in person. Love. 




			
				Jönathan;20428218 said:
			
		

> Wow!!
> 
> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> We need to see mod pics ASAP!



Thank you sweetie! 



laleeza said:


> They are just too fab! I have no words



Thank you, you're just too sweet hon!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> :: Oh *J*...they are so amazing!!!!!! Your collection is ::



Aw, thank you honey!! 



ntntgo said:


> I can't believe that I never looked at your thread. WOW!  So many shoes recently that I didn't even know about.  You are quite the little secret keeper.  Fabulous.  All of them.  You absolutely have the most amazing collection of anyone that I've seen. A-Mazing.



 Well of course.. Look at my shoe role model.  



chanel*liz said:


> I love love love love!!! TDF!! Such a sexy shoe!!



Thank you lover! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Gorgeous babe!!!!
> The Geometrico Panama Daffodil and the Clou Noeud are _Amazing_ additions!!!



I'm ALWAYS so excited to see you!!  



BattyBugs said:


> Studs! I :::: studs! Congratulations, Jenay!



Thank you, my sweet Little Bat!! 



aoqtpi said:


> Love them! Mod pics svp?



I need to get on it, lol!! 



misselizabeth22 said:


>



Ohai!!!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love!



Thank you, A!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Congrats on the Clou Noeud 150!   I'm still looking for the black version... and not for over retail.



Thanks honey. They will find you!!!  



cts900 said:


> back for another quick peek....



 



BellaShoes said:


> WOW! Jenay, you scored the Clou Noeud?! You never seize to amaze!! Congrats on your epic shoe karma.. we need new mod pics!!



I know, right? I couldn't believe it. I absolutely had to snatch them up and try to make a 38 work!


----------



## r6girl2005

I love spikes!! Congrats!!



jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!


----------



## jenayb

r6girl2005 said:


> I love spikes!! Congrats!!



Thank you honey!


----------



## anniethecat

Jenay...you have the best shoe karma!  I wish some of it would rub off on me.  Seriously....fab new additions!  Can't wait to see the mod pics.


----------



## misselizabeth22

HI!!!! Sorry I've been mia, school has been keeping me super busy. 

:reading:


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Jenay...you have the best shoe karma!  I wish some of it would rub off on me.  Seriously....fab new additions!  Can't wait to see the mod pics.



Aw thanks honey!! 



misselizabeth22 said:


> HI!!!! Sorry I've been mia, school has been keeping me super busy.
> 
> :reading:



It's cooooooooooooo. 

C and I were just talking about you this morning. All good things, I swear!!  Lol!


----------



## misselizabeth22

jenaywins said:


> Aw thanks honey!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's cooooooooooooo.
> 
> C and I were just talking about you this morning. All good things, I swear!!  Lol!




LOL! I'm a hot southern mess, what can I say..  
She had to listen to me boo hoo otw back from Austin. Bless her! I do miss our text sessions


----------



## needloub

Love the Clou Noeud, *Jenay*! I have always wanted a pair in white!


----------



## _Danielle_

Ohh what amazing new additions jenay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 we need some modpix here  .....


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!



 absolutely stunning!


----------



## Miss T.

jenaywins said:


> These were seriously not even on my radar! I saw stock pics and was like, bleh. No thankee.
> 
> THEN!!!  DBF and I were in NYC a couple weeks ago and, on a trip that poor DBF was dragged along to, I saw these at BG. I nearly died when I saw them in person... But I resisted!
> 
> Two days later, I went shopping with my very good friend *NerdyBirdy*. I swear to you... EVERYWHERE we went, this shoe was calling my name. It was all over....... All over.
> 
> *Geometrico Panama Daffodil 160mm*



OMG *J´enay*! Your newest additions are all fabulous, but these? These are just too much!    Congrats on such a special pair.


----------



## Emma4790

I seen your Clou Noeud on ebay already!  Heart breaking hun!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

J'enay, babe have you got more to show us? 

:kiss:


----------



## sophinette007

ChrisyAM15 said:


> J'enay, babe have you got more to show us?
> 
> :kiss:


 
I am not Jenay but I guess the python carnaval pigalle 100 will be soon here


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> An unexpected addition here, folks! What, what, what!!
> 
> *Clou Noeud 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these and could NOT pass them up. Now, will the sizing work out for me in the end? Time will tell...... But it's nice to have the 150 AND the 120 version of this shoe!




I love those! I wanted the red ones but they were sold out in in  my size.... 

Congrats on yours!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh no!! Not the Clou Noeuds.... sad they did not work out for you.


----------



## Nolia

Whatever happened to those Isunamis?


----------



## PetitColibri

I love every shoe in your collection *J* !
can't wait to see what you will be getting next and of course, I'm dying for an updated pic of your amazing cabinet


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

You already know how much i love all of your shoes  Congrats on the new pairs!!!


----------



## september gurl

Jenay, Your collection is TDF!


----------



## jenayb

Ladies, as always your kind words are truly appreciated and mean the world to me. 

I should be able to find the time to upload my new additions tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

congrats for all your new additions J!!!

Those "Grenadine Watersnake ADs turned black" heels are STUNNING!!! lol
Your cobbler is a GOD!!! :worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Ladies, as always your kind words are truly appreciated and mean the world to me.
> 
> I should be able to find the time to upload my new additions tomorrow hopefully!


 
We want to see the new additions!!


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Ditto


----------



## anniethecat

new shoes!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Yay! Can't wait:snack:


----------



## Dessye

Yay!

:snack:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*I love it when jenaywins reveals new shoes  *


----------



## sophinette007

I can't wait !!!:couch:


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Please show us babe!!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *I love it when jenaywins reveals new shoes  *


----------



## jenayb

Sorry for the delay... I iz heeeeeeere!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Sorry about the dark photos; that's winter I guess! 

*Turqoise Suede Ron Ron*

I have been wanting this style for years... I'm SO over the moon that they reintroduced it.


----------



## jenayb

*Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive with Red Patent Tip*

My first sale score this season.


----------



## jenayb

*No299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python Heel*


----------



## jenayb

*Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*

Thanks to my wonderful big sis, these traveled quite a distance to finally be home with me. 






DBF came by and said, "Here you go. Tell 'em this is from the bird with love," and put his Coors Light bottle down while I was shooting pics. 

So here's a beer on DBF! :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

*Bordeaux Patent Clichy 100mm - Strass Heel*

Oh wow... Just wow. Gosh I love these.


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> *Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive with Red Patent Tip*
> 
> My first sale score this season.


Love these. Great haul girl!!


----------



## carlinha

lovely new additions as usual *jenay*!  do you have a favorite of this group?


----------



## needloub

Love your new additions! Love them all especially your turquoise suede Ron Ron's (just adore the vibrant color) and your leopard VP's!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Wow! Wow! Wow! TDF! Congrats!!!!


----------



## cts900

Uh........I am speechless.  Everything is sick but that strassed heel and turq suede literally make me well up.  You have such an enviable collection, little bird.  I am beyond happy for you!


----------



## r6girl2005

Hhhmmmm those Ron Ron's


----------



## bling*lover

There are no words!


----------



## bprimuslevy

I'm going to have to agree with everyone else, the turquoise suede Ron Rons are TDF.


----------



## aoqtpi

My goodness! Those VPs were an amazing sale find, and suede RRs in that colour... 

Thanks for sharing all your goodies! I'm gonna go stare at those RRs some more...


----------



## Dessye

Amazing haul....yet again   I'm proud to be shoe twins on the No299!  Love your new Pigalle carnival!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy 100mm - Strass Heel*
> 
> Oh wow... Just wow. Gosh I love these.



OMG J'enay! Everything is amazing - but these clichys... they are just too fab!


----------



## hazeltt

I love all your new additions!! I loooove those Clichys!


----------



## anniethecat

Love them all! Especially the 299, but I don't think I could do that heel.  Those clichy are TDF and the ron rons are so pretty.  

Great as always Jenay!


----------



## evanescent

Came in here to drool again! Beautiful additions jenay!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy 100mm - Strass Heel*
> 
> Oh wow... Just wow. Gosh I love these.



GORGEOUS!!! We're shoe twins on these babies and the Pigalle Carnivals!!! Mod pictures, please!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy 100mm - Strass Heel*
> 
> Oh wow... Just wow. Gosh I love these.


 
OMG J'enay!! Where did you find these?
The colour is just TDF!!! Wow..and the strassed heel is soo dreamy!!!

Congrats on all your new additions babe!!!!
Just _stunning!!!_


----------



## sophinette007

I love them all! A special mention for the Clichy! They are so gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> *Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> Thanks to my wonderful big sis, these traveled quite a distance to finally be home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBF came by and said, "Here you go. Tell 'em this is from the bird with love," and put his Coors Light bottle down while I was shooting pics.
> 
> So here's a beer on DBF! :giggles:



I'm in love with those!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love group of additions!  The RonRon is wonderful in turquoise suede!  Love the python carnivale Pigalles and the bordeaux Clichy strass 100 is dazzling!


----------



## amd_tan

What an amazing haul, J! I always love your reveals!!! All the new gorgeous shoes!
I looooove all your new additions  Love the python carnaval!!!! How I wish they weren't sold out of my size  I hope they do another batch of these babies! 
Enjoy your new buys!!!


----------



## sammix3

I love all the new shoes, especially the clichys!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, I don't know which of your new additions I like more.  I love all of them!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Santa brought you some stunners! I love your tree in the background  The Carnival Python Pigalles and the No 299 with the Python heel.... 

Amazing additions, enjoy them this holiday season and beyond!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Wow! what a haul! shoe twins on the gorg NO 299! Love each pair!


----------



## martinaa

Love all your new shoes, especially the Carnival Python Pigalle!! Congrats!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Those Clichy's!!!  How did I miss this update?????


----------



## samina

wow jenaywins - the glitter ron rons are truly amazing!!!
please can you pm me ur sa contact details - email?


----------



## fendilova

lovin the ones in the second black pic. black and classic yet the sparkle adds a luxurious shine! dammn girl.


----------



## jenayb

*Thank you for all the kind words ladies!!*  



samina said:


> wow jenaywins - the glitter ron rons are truly amazing!!!
> please can you pm me ur sa contact details - email?



My SA for which store?


----------



## samina

jenaywins said:


> *Thank you for all the kind words ladies!!*
> 
> 
> 
> My SA for which store?



Where you found the glitter Ron Rons plz


----------



## Miss T.

Gorgeous new additions, *J´enay*! The turqoise Ron rons...


----------



## PetitColibri

Jennay your last additions are amazing (as always) !
congrats !

could you please post an updated pic of your dreamy shoe cabinet


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

I love them allllll! *takin a sip of dbf's beer* lmao congratulations!

where'd you get the leopard VP's they're one of my uhg's!


----------



## hunniesochic

WOW


----------



## jenayb

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I love them allllll! *takin a sip of dbf's beer* lmao congratulations!
> 
> where'd you get the leopard VP's they're one of my uhg's!



What size are you?


----------



## _Danielle_

amazing new additions jenay !


----------



## misselizabeth22

Shoe twins!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> What size are you?


 

a 42-so pretty much all shoes end up being UGH cuz they're so hard to come by! sux!


----------



## NANI1972

Just wanted to drop by and say MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

The kids are waiting for you, they reserved a space for you at the head or the table!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!
> 
> The kids are waiting for you, they reserved a space for you at the head or the table!


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't choose a favorite pair of your latest. They are all gorgeous, Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

*Anthracite Flat Mirror Dufferin*


----------



## jenayb

*Cosmo Python Yolanda*


----------



## Dessye

Amazing new additions, J!  Those cosmo python Yolandas....


----------



## AEGIS

those a really funky.  i imagine myself in crushed velvet and a cigar/pipe if i had these....and perhaps a monocle 



jenaywins said:


> *Anthracite Flat Mirror Dufferin*


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> those a really funky.  i imagine myself in crushed velvet and a cigar/pipe if i had these....and perhaps a monocle



Well that's funny because I'm in my monocle right now... As we speak.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Amazing new additions, J!  Those cosmo python Yolandas....



Girl, and I ain't even gonna lie.... So there I was. 

These were actually on eBay, but they ended at some unGODLY hour like 6am... And not on a work day.  There was literally zero activity on these outside of one lonely bid. :tumbleweed:

I have been very bad lately, and I made a deal with God. I said, ok God; I will leave this up to you. Should my eBay iPhone app alert awake me per the ENDING SOON sound... I will bid. Should it not awake me, they were not meant to be. Girl when that ENDING SOON sound played, I was out of bed like a damn shotgun. Needless to say, I bid.. I won.. I conquered.


----------



## eve415

jenaywins said:


> *Anthracite Flat Mirror Dufferin*


These are awesome & I love how your collection is so diverse. Just fab!!!


----------



## jenayb

eve415 said:


> These are awesome & I love how your collection is so diverse. Just fab!!!



Thank you, love. I try to have a bit of everything honestly. I do everything from the office to dinners out to dive bars to swanky lounges so it really helps to have a bit of everything. 


OH!!! Speaking of, sheesh!!! I totally forgot another addition!


----------



## jenayb

*Praia 140*

This particular style has eluded me for quite some time now, but now... She is mine. :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

*Leopard Pony Hair Sonietta Flat*

These are a tad too large, and I was going to return them, but who am I kidding? They are too fabulous to get go of.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Girl, and I ain't even gonna lie.... So there I was.
> 
> These were actually on eBay, but they ended at some unGODLY hour like 6am... And not on a work day.  There was literally zero activity on these outside of one lonely bid. :tumbleweed:
> 
> I have been very bad lately, and I made a deal with God. I said, ok God; I will leave this up to you. Should my eBay iPhone app alert awake me per the ENDING SOON sound... I will bid. Should it not awake me, they were not meant to be. Girl when that ENDING SOON sound played, I was out of bed like a damn shotgun. Needless to say, I bid.. I won.. I conquered.



 That's so awesome!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> That's so awesome!!!



I swear, I slept with one eye open all night.... :borg1:

The best part was my BFF who immediately text me, "So you got the Cosmos?"


----------



## Dessye

Woohoo on the Praias!  And I LOVE your Sonietta flats!  I need me some Sonietta flats!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Woohoo on the Praias!  And I LOVE your Sonietta flats!  I need me some Sonietta flats!



You would honestly love the Soniettas......... They are truly up your alley.


----------



## chanel*liz

Lovely new additions!!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> Lovely new additions!!


----------



## martinaa

Cosmo Python Yolandas...

Love your new shoes.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Girl, and I ain't even gonna lie.... So there I was.
> 
> These were actually on eBay, but they ended at some unGODLY hour like 6am... And not on a work day.  There was literally zero activity on these outside of one lonely bid. :tumbleweed:
> 
> I have been very bad lately, and I made a deal with God. I said, ok God; I will leave this up to you. Should my eBay iPhone app alert awake me per the ENDING SOON sound... I will bid. Should it not awake me, they were not meant to be. Girl when that ENDING SOON sound played, I was out of bed like a damn shotgun. Needless to say, I bid.. I won.. I conquered.



:lolots: been there done that :shame:
your additions are all so lovely!! i love to see how you style the dufferin.. just in case my size still there until further reduction..


----------



## LVoepink

love the new additions! the flats are amazing!!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> :lolots: been there done that :shame:
> your additions are all so lovely!! i love to see how you style the dufferin.. just in case my size still there until further reduction..



You need these.


----------



## anniethecat

New shoes!  Great new additions, as always, Jenay!  Love the ebay Yolanda story, they are just fab!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Fabulous new additions! 

Gosh I wish I was your size.


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous additions jenay! looks like you had a great christmas!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love your new additions! I want some Praias in my life now


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> You need these.



 so effortlessly chic! i wanna be like you when I grow up. 
okay, crossing fingers that they last to second cut.  Thank you for the mod pic babe!


----------



## kett

Awesome new additions! I love the python Yolanda.


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> You need these.



Congrats on the new additions!

The Dufferins are way cute on you!


----------



## chacci1

Loooovvveeee them all!!!!  Congrats on beautiful additions!!


----------



## needloub

Amazing additions! I have wanted a pair of Praia for ages and I love your leopard flats!


----------



## dc419

Fabulous additions!! Love the dufferin!! They look great on you and love the outfit that you wore it with too!


----------



## stilly

So many fabulous new pairs *jenay*!!!
The Yolandas are my favs!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> You need these.



love the outfit


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Girl, and I ain't even gonna lie.... So there I was.
> 
> These were actually on eBay, but they ended at some unGODLY hour like 6am... And not on a work day.  There was literally zero activity on these outside of one lonely bid. :tumbleweed:
> 
> I have been very bad lately, and I made a deal with God. I said, ok God; I will leave this up to you. Should my eBay iPhone app alert awake me per the ENDING SOON sound... I will bid. Should it not awake me, they were not meant to be. Girl when that ENDING SOON sound played, I was out of bed like a damn shotgun. Needless to say, I bid.. I won.. I conquered.



lol you're too funny! Those Yolandas are AMAZZZIINNG! Congrats again!


----------



## r6girl2005

Hhhhmmm I'm digging those Yolandas. Delish!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congratulations on all the new scores!  Merry Christmas to you, gorgeous!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> *Cosmo Python Yolanda*




Beautiful additions Jenay!!!  But those Cosmo Yolanda's made my heart drop!!!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> *Praia 140*
> 
> This particular style has eluded me for quite some time now, but now... She is mine. :ninja:


 
I love the way you look in your paniers-can't wait to see your looks in these! congrats on all the new additions!


----------



## beagly911

Congrats on all of the new additions!


----------



## jenayb

*Thank you everyone for your sweet, sweet comments.*


----------



## cts900

All of your new additions are incredible.  You have such a fun and frisky style.  I love it so much.  BTW, this is my 100th post in your thread...  I love _that_ also!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> All of your new additions are incredible.  You have such a fun and frisky style.  I love it so much.  BTW, this is my 100th post in your thread...  I love _that_ also!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, Jenay, great new additions!!! Love the flats on you and those Yolandas... OMG! They are amazing!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Wow, Jenay, great new additions!!! Love the flats on you and those Yolandas... OMG! They are amazing!





The Yolanda is slightly large, even at a 38.5!! :weird:


----------



## l.a_girl19

Gorgeous new additions* J*! Congrats! Love the outfit with those flats...wow!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> You need these.



Those are super cute!!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> The Yolanda is slightly large, even at a 38.5!! :weird:



Ya, I took my Yo spikes at TTS (39) and they have given a lot in the toe box with wear.. pad those babies up, they are fab!


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous additions, Jenay. My Sonietta leopard flats are a little big, too.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> *Cosmo Python Yolanda*


 
OMG J'enay!!! These are sooo gorgeous!!!!!!



jenaywins said:


> You need these.


 
Love these aswell, look amazing on you!! (Like everything else!!)

Congrats on all your new additions!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ok Lady.... I am first in and I am just going to sit here until your Fuxia reveal :reading::snack:


----------



## r6girl2005

I second that!!!



BellaShoes said:


> Ok Lady.... I am first in and I am just going to sit here until your Fuxia reveal :reading::snack:


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## cts900

I.Am.Here.:snack:


----------



## shontel

Me too!!


----------



## indi3r4

I'm checking in..


----------



## SassySarah

OMG I'm waiting!  Come on you've even got me posting for the reveal!


----------



## samina

Jenay post the lizard story here


----------



## Dessye

:snack:


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## *MJ*

I'm heeeere too!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PetitColibri

an update ! woohoooo !!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Yayy! An update!!!!


----------



## jenayb

:giggles: You ladies..... 

*Sarah*


----------



## HeelAddict

Wow u have a stunning collection of CL's. I adore the Very Studded Prive and really really really hope Mr. Louboutin will re-release them at some point-maybe an updated version!


----------



## jenayb

^^
Thank you!!

Ok guys... Dbf is leaving to go play hockey soon. Then I'll be able to do some pics and a quick story!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> ^^
> Thank you!!
> 
> Ok guys... Dbf is leaving to go play hockey soon. Then I'll be able to do some pics and a quick story!



yeahhhh !!!! 
can't wait !


----------



## shontel




----------



## CocoB

Your reveals are the best. Can't wait!


----------



## Jönathan




----------



## jenayb

My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...

*Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*


----------



## inspiredgem

Those are stunning J'enay!  They look beautiful on you!


----------



## Nadin22

Amazing shoes! Love the color! Congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

Please tell us the story behind these beauties!


----------



## AEGIS

niiiiice


----------



## *MJ*

So beautiful!!! They are absolute perfection on you!!! Pink is my favorite!! Congrats J!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jenayb

*I misspelled Fuxia above! Sorry!* ush:


----------



## LVoepink

jenaywins said:


> My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...
> 
> *Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*


 
AMAZING!!! Congrats


----------



## rdgldy

the color and lizard-couldn't be better!


----------



## beagly911

They are absolutely fantastic!!  You wear them well!


----------



## gheaden

More great additions, lovely


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you, ladies! Your words always mean a lot. 

ETA: *gheaden* - I mean, ladies and gentleman!


----------



## gheaden

:ninja:


----------



## jenayb

gheaden said:


> :ninja:


----------



## l.a_girl19

I am blown away! They are fantastic! That color is exquisite!!! Best of all, they fit you so beautifully CONGRATS


----------



## SassySarah

Jenay the pink lizzies look like they were made for you!  Glad they have found such a good home!


----------



## fumi

LOVE the color and texture!


----------



## laleeza

Wow! They are amazing!  And look perfect on you!!
Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...
> 
> *Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*



  So happy we're shoe twins!!!! Yayayayaya!  They are absolutely stunning and perfect on you


----------



## shontel

love love love!!!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...
> 
> *Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*


 
Love these *jenay*!!!
The color is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## dbeth

Jenay, you seriously look amazing in those! You really rock the Biancas---the lizard & color are both just beautiful. I wasn't much on lighter pink shoes----but I do believe you have changed my mind.


----------



## dbeth

Forgot to add that I am not even going to ask where you got them. I don't want to know.


----------



## r6girl2005

I love them.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amazing!!! Congrats Jenay


----------



## indi3r4

absolutely AMAZING, J! they look that it meant to be on your feet. 
and please rub your shoe luck on me!!


----------



## dc419

They're gorgeous!!! Love the color!!


----------



## rdgldy

SassySarah said:


> Jenay the pink lizzies look like they were made for you!  Glad they have found such a good home!


OK, think I figured the mystery out!!


----------



## Dessye

rdgldy said:


> OK, think I figured the mystery out!!



You're good   I missed that!


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> OK, think I figured the mystery out!!





Dessye said:


> You're good   I missed that!





Ding ding!  

I've been on a rampant closet cleaning spree lately, in case anyone missed it!  I have the attention span of a pillow case, get bored easily, and dangit I just have to change things up! I'm so very blessed to have the opportunity to not only change up my shoe game... But to add these!?  I die.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> So happy we're shoe twins!!!! Yayayayaya!  They are absolutely stunning and perfect on you



Honesty, I had been looking to acquire the exact pair you put in your collection... But I just was not positive about the fit. I was overjoyed that you were the person they went to, as you know how much I just adore you. Well, now it's even better because we can be shoe twins!


----------



## whimsic

Bianca+pink+lizard? Woww.. Absolutely gorgeous, Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Honesty, I had been looking to acquire the exact pair you put in your collection... But I just was not positive about the fit. I was overjoyed that you were the person they went to, as you know how much I just adore you. Well, now it's even better because we can be shoe twins!



I'm so happy it worked out for both of us in the end!   You're just too sweet!!


----------



## chloe speaks

absolutely gorgeous on you jenay! i think pink lizard is to DIE for


----------



## phiphi

beautiful jenay! they're stunning!


----------



## needloub

The pink lizard is absolutely gorgeous! I have no words!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...
> 
> *Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*



I. DIE. 

Lizzie looks amazeballs in pink!


----------



## martinaa




----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...
> 
> *Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*



Wow!! 

They are gorgeous and they look absolutely stunning on you! 

I can't wait to see these beauties in the outfit thread.


----------



## Ayala

Grats! They fit like they were made for you! I love the color. I think they would be perfect for a romantic Valentine's day!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...
> 
> *Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*


 
Ummmmm.......


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...
> 
> *Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*




OMG !!!
congrats J !
they are really TDF and look stunning on you 

do you think you could post an updated pic of your amazing shoe cabinet


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, sweet girls!!!!  

*Petit* - I'll gladly snap a new cabinet shot when I'm home from work today!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, sweet girls!!!!
> 
> *Petit* - I'll gladly snap a new cabinet shot when I'm home from work today!



yayyy !
 can't wait to see it !


----------



## anniethecat

Pink lizzies  just beautiful Jenay


----------



## evanescent

Bianca. Lizard. Pink.  They look spectacular on you Jenay!! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

They could not be more beautiful nor belong to a more beautiful person.  I am so happy for you, my dearest.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> They could not be more beautiful nor belong to a more beautiful person.  I am so happy for you, my dearest.



 



PetitColibri said:


> yayyy !
> can't wait to see it !



Here you go! A *very* downsized collection! I'm proud of all the purging I've done!!!!!! Hehe!


----------



## Passau

Congrats!!!  Love them all!!!


----------



## SassySarah

The pink lizzies look amazing with the rest of your collection!  They really stand out!  Can't wait to see outfit shots.


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> The pink lizzies look amazing with the rest of your collection!  They really stand out!  Can't wait to see outfit shots.





The Fruttis look amazing on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely gorgeous Jenay!!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Jenay!!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## BellaShoes

So, Jenay.... your stacking process in your wardrobe... the angled heel forward shoe, is that toe box tucked behind or through the heel of the front facing shoe? Does the question make sense?


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> So, Jenay.... your stacking process in your wardrobe... the angled heel forward shoe, is that toe box tucked behind or through the heel of the front facing shoe? Does the question make sense?



Yep totally made sense.  

The toe box of the right shoe is to the side, almost behind, of the left shoe.


----------



## AEGIS

i see space for mooooorrreeee.....


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> Yep totally made sense.
> 
> The toe box of the right shoe is to the side, almost behind, of the left shoe.



I will give it a try... my billy case doesn't seem to fit as many across as yours. Your case is the Billy with doors, right?


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i see space for mooooorrreeee.....



Hehe!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Wow!


----------



## Cityfashionista

What a cute addition & update. Congrats.


----------



## needloub

Love the closet pic! They are all so gorgeous...I could stare at this pic for hours!


----------



## jenayb

^^  Thanks, guys!!


----------



## mommywithstyle

Amazing!!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> Here you go! A *very* downsized collection! I'm proud of all the purging I've done!!!!!! Hehe!



drooling here 
amazing as expected !
thanks so much !


----------



## sophinette007

I love your collection! Very beautiful and well balanced!


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...
> 
> *Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*


Amazing Jenay!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...
> 
> *Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*



 these babies are amaaaazing on you!!!! 

And your closet!  I wanna be you when I grow up!


----------



## ochie

jenaywins said:


> Here you go! A *very* downsized collection! I'm proud of all the purging I've done!!!!!! Hehe!



wow!  I think you need two red shoe cases  love them all!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

my gosh-looking @ your shoe closet gives me tingles!


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## NerdyBirdy1982




----------



## Louboufan

You have a gorgeous collection Jenay .


jenaywins said:


> Here you go! A *very* downsized collection! I'm proud of all the purging I've done!!!!!! Hehe!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I have some catching up to do...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Fuxie Lizard Bianca!!!!!


----------



## samina

Jenay love ur collection


----------



## AEGIS

LouboutinHottie said:


> Fuxie Lizard Bianca!!!!!





heeeeey! you're brunette now. cute!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Fuxie Lizard Bianca!!!!!



Holy crap you died your hair! Loves it, baby girl!


----------



## jamidee

Where do you find all these shoes!!?!? I swear... everytime I come to your thread... my bank account shivers in fear. I always ALWAYS find a new shoe I have to add to my "to get" list. Those fuxia bianca!?! WHERE!!?!?! I LOVEEEE and would go perfect with that celine. just sayin'


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Where do you find all these shoes!!?!? I swear... everytime I come to your thread... my bank account shivers in fear. I always ALWAYS find a new shoe I have to add to my "to get" list. Those fuxia bianca!?! WHERE!!?!?! I LOVEEEE and would go perfect with that celine. just sayin'



LOL! 

Unfortunately, it feels like the shoes come to me. I feel like I'm never even actively hunting, and then boom. Something I cannot live without.


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> heeeeey! you're brunette now. cute!







jenaywins said:


> Holy crap you died your hair! Loves it, baby girl!



 hellz yes. thanks


----------



## bagzzlover

I heart your red soles collections!!!  A girl can never have enough of red soles..


----------



## glamorioustasha

jenaywins said:


> Here you go! A *very* downsized collection! I'm proud of all the purging I've done!!!!!! Hehe!



Love love love your classic collection. These are the exact same ones i would choose . Very Classsssssssssssy


----------



## heiress-ox

I feel like there might possibly be an update soon  Your collection thread is totally my guilty pleasure J'enay if I were a 38 best believe I'd be snapping up all your ebay auctions, instead I sigh wistfully when I see them!


----------



## mommywithstyle

OMG! Your collection is to dieeeeeee for!!!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Congrats on the Fuchsia Lizard Biancas!!!!
These are so_ gorgeous_!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Here you go! A *very* downsized collection! I'm proud of all the purging I've done!!!!!! Hehe!




this is downsized?  so many pairs i want.. totally in love with your collection


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> My apologies for the delay... Here are some mod pics of my newest babies, the incredible...
> 
> *Fuxie Lizard Bianca 140*




amazeballs!  but you already knew how i felt


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> this is downsized?  so many pairs i want.. totally in love with your collection


 
IKR? Isn't that so sad? And what's even more pathetic is that I'm back up to 4 per shelf and some spillage.  



melialuvs2shop said:


> amazeballs! but you already knew how i felt


----------



## maryam.a

jenaywins said:


> Up to this point, I felt that exotics were beautiful, but very overpriced; however, there was a particular pair that had been sitting on eBay for quite some time that I had been eyeballing the living heck out of. I emailed the seller numerous questions, but never bid - I can't believe she didn't block my email address just so she didn't have to deal with me anymore! I debated, debated, and debated over whether I should pull the trigger on these shoes. The eBay auction ended with no bidders, and I thought I had better move on with my life. I went to Vegas that weekend (we go quite a bit, obviously!) and I stopped into the Louboutin boutique at the Palazzo. I of course went into the tiny side-room where all the exotics are, and it hit me...... What have I done!? I cannot BELIEVE I did not buy that pair on eBay while I had the chance! My girlfriends thought I was crazy, but I was truly upset over the fact that I blew it! I lost my chance! A few days later, I was back at home and - OMG!!!! - the seller had relisted and at a lower price! I negotiated the price and, with some great advice from the wonderful *MJ* and louboutinlawyer, I added these beauties to my collection. My very first exotics, and one of my favourite pairs of all time...
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Laminato in Mimosa


love this shoes


----------



## ladycouturista

your collection is to die for


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you, ladies. 


*Asteroid 140mm - Black*


----------



## jenayb

*Gold/Gold Pigalle Spike 100mm*


----------



## jenayb

I WILL own this shoe in every colour/skin available. 

*Bianca 120mm - Nude Patent*


----------



## fumi

Jenay, thanks for the mod pics, they are very helpful 
The gold pigalles are to die for 
I'm just curious because I'm interested in the Asteroid myself, but what kind of outfits would you wear with the Asteroid?


----------



## jenayb

fumi said:


> Jenay, thanks for the mod pics, they are very helpful
> The gold pigalles are to die for
> I'm just curious because I'm interested in the Asteroid myself, but what kind of outfits would you wear with the Asteroid?



Of course!!!! That is honestly the only real reason I post mod pics - to show what the shoe really looks like on!!!!!  

Honestly, I will wear the Asteroid every chance I get. I have the nude coming tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get to wear both of them all the time. The black seems to look great with skinny jeans or black leggings... I'm thinking about tomorrow for work... Black leggings, a flowy off white top, black blazer, and a camel bag. Hmm. No. Leopard bag.


----------



## skislope15

Love you latest additions! What kind of tights are you wearing in your pic?


----------



## fumi

jenaywins said:


> Of course!!!! That is honestly the only real reason I post mod pics - to show what the shoe really looks like on!!!!!
> 
> Honestly, I will wear the Asteroid every chance I get. I have the nude coming tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get to wear both of them all the time. The black seems to look great with skinny jeans or black leggings... I'm thinking about tomorrow for work... Black leggings, a flowy off white top, black blazer, and a camel bag. Hmm. No. Leopard bag.



Oh. my. god. I am soooo stoked to see the nude asteroid! I'm considering getting that one. Can't wait!
You must work at a great place if you're allowed to wear spikey shoes to work  I'm jealous.


----------



## dj_mashie

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thank you, ladies.
> 
> 
> *Asteroid 140mm - Black*



OMG. You could totally do some damage with these shoes!!! Love it


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Love you latest additions! What kind of tights are you wearing in your pic?



Girl please, you know those are leggings. Zara.  



fumi said:


> Oh. my. god. I am soooo stoked to see the nude asteroid! I'm considering getting that one. Can't wait!
> You must work at a great place if you're allowed to wear spikey shoes to work  I'm jealous.



Hehe! I am in marketing, and my office is all very young.... Our CEO is super laid back.  



dj_mashie said:


> OMG. You could totally do some damage with these shoes!!! Love it


----------



## beagly911

Love the mod pics jenay!!  Oh I so wish I could rock the asteroid, they look incredible!  Can't wait to see the nude!!


----------



## jenayb

beagly911 said:


> Love the mod pics jenay!!  Oh I so wish I could rock the asteroid, they look incredible!  Can't wait to see the nude!!



Why not!?


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, love all your new additions! Did you take tts in the Biancas?


----------



## jenayb

tigertrixie said:


> Wow, love all your new additions! Did you take tts in the Biancas?



Nope. I went a full size and a half down from my CL TTS.... My Bianca 140 size is 38. I took a 37 in the 120.


----------



## Nolia

Then you'll go from Maggie Queen to Bianca Queen!!



jenaywins said:


> I WILL own this shoe in every colour/skin available.
> 
> *Bianca 120mm - Nude Patent*


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> Why not!?


well first I have no place to wear them and second a 160 would make me about 6'4+...DH would be at my bellybutton


----------



## Luv n bags

jenaywins said:


> Nope. I went a full size and a half down from my CL TTS.... My Bianca 140 size is 38. I took a 37 in the 120.


 
Thank you! I will order one size down.


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> Then you'll go from Maggie Queen to Bianca Queen!!



 



beagly911 said:


> well first I have no place to wear them and second a 160 would make me about 6'4+...DH would be at my bellybutton



:tispy: 



tigertrixie said:


> Thank you! I will order one size down.



Be prepared to stretch the toe box.. They will be tight at first. Very tight. But trust me when they stretch, they'll be perfect. :okay:


----------



## cts900

They are all divine on you sweetness but the gold on gold!!!!!!! is easily my favorite.  I am not a spikes kinda gal but I love them on you so, so, so, so, sooooooo much.


----------



## Dessye

Wow === AMAZING!!!   Love the 140 Asteroid and Piggies!  The Bianca 120 is perfect for you --- I can't wait to see the upcoming reveals in all the colors and media


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> They are all divine on you sweetness but the gold on gold!!!!!!! is easily my favorite.  I am not a spikes kinda gal but I love them on you so, so, so, so, sooooooo much.



Aren't they just the most? I am just.... I am so not worthy of them. I'm really not. I still can't believe they are mine.  



Dessye said:


> Wow === AMAZING!!!   Love the 140 Asteroid and Piggies!  The Bianca 120 is perfect for you --- I can't wait to see the upcoming reveals in all the colors and media



Girl! Oh please. You had the Asteroid way before me. You are like an OG!!! 

And thank you. I wish I could actually afford the Bianca in every single colour/skin. I'd be one broke bird!!


----------



## stilly

Fabulous new additions *jenay*!!!
The Asteroids are just so amazing and look unbelieveable on you!!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> Fabulous new additions *jenay*!!!
> The Asteroids are just so amazing and look unbelieveable on you!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Aren't they just the most? I am just.... I am so not worthy of them. I'm really not. I still can't believe they are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl! Oh please. You had the Asteroid way before me. *You are like an OG*!!!
> 
> And thank you. I wish I could actually afford the Bianca in every single colour/skin. I'd be one broke bird!!





And about the Biancas....baby birdie steps


----------



## shontel

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thank you, ladies.
> 
> 
> *Asteroid 140mm - Black*


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thank you, ladies.
> 
> 
> *Asteroid 140mm - Black*



Wow those are incredible! They look amazing on you too!


----------



## bling*lover

I love them all, those gold piggies are spectacular! I have always just loved the Bianca and the 120 would be perfect for me, I wish I could afford them  maybe one day!!

Those fuxia Bianca's are amazing, you have the best shoe karma ever!
All your new additions are absolutely gorgeous and look amazing on you, congrats hun!


----------



## jamidee

Jenay. I swear. You KILL me. Those Altadamas!?!? I'd have cut off my big toe to fit in those. I have serious shoe envy of you Like in a ... I hate you for getting all the amazing shoes that are no longer available to me... kind of way. :giggles:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Your new additions are stunning!   I wish the Bianca worked for me... sucked to return my marron glacé ones sometime back!  Also, I'm DYING over the gold spiked pigalles... such perfection!   Where did you get them, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> *Gold/Gold Pigalle Spike 100mm*




 Your new additions are INSANE! Huge congrats love


----------



## Yanekie

Loving all the new additions. I can totally see how the Bianca could be a very easy everyday shoe. 

At first, I was not in love with the Asteroid but your modeling pics make the shoe look so cute. I would feel so dangerous wearing in them. Definitely feel like a secret weapon.


----------



## dbeth

Jenay---you really rock those piggies! And I LOVE gold!!! Congrats on a fabulous purchase (and your other goodies too)


----------



## jenayb

*jamidee*, girl seriously. You always have me laughing. 

*Thank you, ladies, for your kind words!*


----------



## jenayb

*Asteroid 140mm - Nude*


----------



## jenayb




----------



## laleeza

Love the new additions! I loooove the asteroid from the side but the front view makes me think of Sputnik :giggles:


----------



## beagly911

WOW love the nude but I think I might start persuing the black!  Now to figure out where to wear them!!:giggles:


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Love the new additions! I loooove the asteroid from the side but the front view makes me think of Sputnik :giggles:


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> *Asteroid 140mm - Nude*



WOW. WOW. WOW!!!!   They look stunning on you!  Unfortunately, this color is not good for my skin tone. *sigh*


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> WOW. WOW. WOW!!!!   They look stunning on you!  Unfortunately, this color is not good for my skin tone. *sigh*



I mean.... Sheesh. I don't even know how to respond to this. 

You literally not only look amazing in every single pair I've ever seen you in, but you can rock styles that few other can. Hello -- Lucido Croc AD? A tough colour, woman! 

Did you try these on???????


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


>



lovelovelovelovelovelove those nude have my heart. Makes it go pitter patter!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> lovelovelovelovelovelove those nude have my heart. Makes it go pitter patter!



Well, I think you've made your decision, no?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Well, I think you've made your decision, no?



Yes ma'am... all thanks to jenay enabling.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Yes ma'am... all thanks to jenay enabling.


----------



## erinmiyu

gorgeous new additions, *jenay*! i'm so behind on your collection. the mimosa python is such a yummy color!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I mean.... Sheesh. I don't even know how to respond to this.
> 
> You literally not only look amazing in every single pair I've ever seen you in, but you can rock styles that few other can. Hello -- Lucido Croc AD? A tough colour, woman!
> 
> Did you try these on???????



  Nope, did not try it on   As far as the Croc AD, I think it's the camera   I almost didn't buy them _because_ I felt the color looked off against my skin tone.  But *chloe_speaks* convinced me that with red nail polish, they would be fine!  So glad I took her advice.


----------



## r6girl2005

Love your new additions. Those piggies are most excellent! :sunnies


----------



## needloub

The nude looks great on you!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

YAY!!! happy dance for 140s!!!! Congrats girl!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> *Asteroid 140mm - Nude*


 
2 Pairs!!! You're killing me...so gorgeous!!!
I might have to cave in and get a pair too...
They look so beautiful on you!!!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thank you, ladies.
> 
> 
> *Asteroid 140mm - Black*


 
*jenay* - Did the Asteroids fit TTS?
I'm debating a purchase...I can't get over how amazing they look on you!!!


----------



## dbeth

Ok, I am not going to come back & look at these anymore!!! Jenay, you make me want them even more. Simply fabulous darling.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Yes ma'am... all thanks to jenay enabling.




Yaaayyyyyy!!! The nude!!!!!


----------



## sophinette007

WOW I love the Nude Asteroid! My favorite one! Even if the Black one is amazing on you too!
I can't wait my Nude Asteroid!!!! They are on their way


----------



## DariaD

jenaywins said:


> *Asteroid 140mm - Nude*



Those look beyond amazing on you! 
The combination of gentle nude color and edgy spikes is supersexy


----------



## Jönathan

I finally figured it out! Those spikes remind me of Kal-El's spaceship from Superman...only way more sexy! 










Congrats! They look absolutely amazing on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> *Asteroid 140mm - Nude*



oh my...the nude is absolutely spectacular! Love them in the 140mm heel.


----------



## PetitColibri

Congrats J !
mine should be here today !
can I ask how come you got them so fast ? I was wait listed at the same store as you I think and only got warned on saturday...

your mod pics are TDF and the nude color is perfect on you !


----------



## Miss T.

Congrats on all your newest additions sweetie, especially the Bianca´s and the nude Asteroids.


----------



## LexLV

you honestly have THE most amazing collection  I'm really liking the nude bianca 120s, they look fab!


----------



## dc419

Wowwww!!! The nude is stunning!! love them on you! Congrats!


jenaywins said:


> *Asteroid 140mm - Nude*


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


>



that's one big par-tayyy! I'm already on it...:ninja:


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> gorgeous new additions, *jenay*! i'm so behind on your collection. the mimosa python is such a yummy color!


 
Thank you, sweetie!! 



Dessye said:


> Nope, did not try it on  As far as the Croc AD, I think it's the camera  I almost didn't buy them _because_ I felt the color looked off against my skin tone. But *chloe_speaks* convinced me that with red nail polish, they would be fine! So glad I took her advice.


 
Well then you just don't know, now do you?  



r6girl2005 said:


> Love your new additions. Those piggies are most excellent! :sunnies


 
Thank you! 



needloub said:


> The nude looks great on you!


 
 Thank you! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> YAY!!! happy dance for 140s!!!! Congrats girl!


 
** birdy dance!!! ** 



stilly said:


> *jenay* - Did the Asteroids fit TTS?
> I'm debating a purchase...I can't get over how amazing they look on you!!!


 
I mean, honestly... I think I should have gone a half size down. And I think that others are saying the same thing about the 140. 



dbeth said:


> Ok, I am not going to come back & look at these anymore!!! Jenay, you make me want them even more. Simply fabulous darling.


 
 



sophinette007 said:


> WOW I love the Nude Asteroid! My favorite one! Even if the Black one is amazing on you too!
> I can't wait my Nude Asteroid!!!! They are on their way


 
Thanks honey! So happy you are receiving the nude! 



DariaD said:


> Those look beyond amazing on you!
> The combination of gentle nude color and edgy spikes is supersexy


 
Thank you! 




			
				Jönathan;20989465 said:
			
		

> I finally figured it out! Those spikes remind me of Kal-El's spaceship from Superman...only way more sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! They look absolutely amazing on you!


 
Aaaahhh!!!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> oh my...the nude is absolutely spectacular! Love them in the 140mm heel.


 
Thanks girlie! 



PetitColibri said:


> Congrats J !
> mine should be here today !
> can I ask how come you got them so fast ? I was wait listed at the same store as you I think and only got warned on saturday...
> 
> your mod pics are TDF and the nude color is perfect on you !


 
Well because my SA loves me, of course!  



Miss T. said:


> Congrats on all your newest additions sweetie, especially the Bianca´s and the nude Asteroids.


 
Thanks so much, gorgeous! 



LexLV said:


> you honestly have THE most amazing collection  I'm really liking the nude bianca 120s, they look fab!


 
Oh honey, thank you. That is so sweet to say. 



dc419 said:


> Wowwww!!! The nude is stunning!! love them on you! Congrats!


 
Thank you! 



jamidee said:


> that's one big par-tayyy! I'm already on it...:ninja:


 
Niceeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> *Asteroid 140mm - Nude*


 
Wow!!! These are spectacular!!! Love them soo much on you!!!!
Super sexy!!!!

Big Congrats!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Wow!  Both asteroids!  Your collection is beyond words J!  Simply amazing!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Amaaaaaazzzzing! I just love your asteroids!!! You wear them better than any celeb that I've seen so far


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I absoluetly adore the nude asteroid!  They look amazing on you.


----------



## imelda74

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> a 42-so pretty much all shoes end up being UGH cuz they're so hard to come by! sux!


 
Im a 42 and i stalk ebay.  Got grey flannel Biancas for a steal.


----------



## imelda74

Jenay, 
I love all of your new additions.  Are the Asteroids on a Bianca base? they appear to be.  The toes look intimidating.  lol.  
I would love some Biancas in 120.  I think they would be much more comfortable than my 160's.


----------



## *MJ*

I'm loving all the new additions Jenay!! Especially the Pink Lizard Biancas, The Nude Bianca 120's, and those Asteroids!!! 
Don't hurt 'em girl!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Congrats on both Asteroids J! You look amazing!!


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## CocoB

Goodness those asteroids are fierce! Well done.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


>


 


jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thank you, ladies.
> 
> 
> *Asteroid 140mm - Black*


 
Seriously-I am loving this shoe on you! I know I already gushed in the new purchases thread but I didn't see these mod pics-sooo perf with the leggings! Who are they by if you don't mind me asking?!? I swear if my thighs weren't the size of your whole body I'd get the same ones!

PS The nude is hot too! But I just love a leggy blond *dressed in all black like the omen* (and I love that I can quote crazy Lil Kim lyrics to you and you know what I'm talkin about! )


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


>


I hope these two can behave themselves sitting next to each other on that shelf! It's like looking at fraternal twins getting ready for a squabble.

I really like these more than I thought I would, mod pics make all the difference. I'm having a hard time choosing which one I like more as they both are equal in their own right.


----------



## rock_girl

Hot Damn J!   You've got some serious spikes going on in your collection!  All the new additions look fabulous on you, as always.   

I am seriously intrigued by the Asteroids...as is, how does one style them?  I can't wait to see what you pair them with, as I have no doubt you will look amazing!


----------



## september gurl

Wow! Your CL collection is TDF!!


----------



## sleepykitten

amazing!!!!


jenaywins said:


>


----------



## jenayb

*Cork Rosella Flat*


----------



## jenayb

*Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*


----------



## cts900

Here just in time!!!!!!! I am loving the cork Rosellas!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Here just in time!!!!!!! I am loving the cork Rosellas!!!!!!!



Ohai!!!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Ohai!!!


----------



## missnicoleeee

jenaywins said:


> *Cork Rosella Flat*



these are so cute! and you have an amazinggggg collection!!


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> *Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*



Pensees are SOO cute!!  I'd love to see outfit pics with these!! I'm glad you went with the versatile black on black.


----------



## jenayb

missnicoleeee said:


> these are so cute! and you have an amazinggggg collection!!



Wow, how sweet! Thank you!  



Nolia said:


> Pensees are SOO cute!!  I'd love to see outfit pics with these!! I'm glad you went with the versatile black on black.



Thanks, girl... I'm glad I went with black, too. I contemplated the pink, but at the end of the day, WTF could I wear them with!?


----------



## Dessye

Both are super, super cute!!!  Especially the Pensee!  Black is my favorite colorway. 

I haven't been on tPF for a while now...trying to be good


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Both are super, super cute!!!  Especially the Pensee!  Black is my favorite colorway.
> 
> I haven't been on tPF for a while now...trying to be good





Glad to see you, babe. I haven't really been spending too much time on tPF lately, either...  A little lurking, here and there, but nothing big.


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> *Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*



Oh Jenay!!   These are just fabulous on you!! I love them----they are so cute!!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> *Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*



Super cute!!!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> *Cork Rosella Flat*



Cute flats!

Nice gams!!


----------



## skislope15

Dessye said:


> Both are super, super cute!!!  Especially the Pensee!  Black is my favorite colorway.
> 
> I haven't been on tPF for a while now...trying to be good



I messaged you those bridget strass booties, was trying to corrupt you


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> *Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*



Love these really classic looking


----------



## anniethecat

Love the Pensee!!!  Where oh where did you find them in 100? 

The Rosella are so cute in the cork.


----------



## dc419

Congrats! The Pensee are too cute!!! love the cork rosella flats too!!


----------



## SassySarah

OMG I adore the Pensee!  I can't bring myself to buy the 120s, did you get the 100s in Vegas?  They were out of my size when I checked last week ush:  Congrats!


----------



## needloub

Great additions, especially your cork Rosella flats!


----------



## amd_tan

Nice scores J!!
The Pensee is such a cute and fun shoe! What are you planning to wear them with?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lovely additions


----------



## aoqtpi

How did I miss your updates?! I always LOVE your amazing mod pics - the Asteroids... oh my!  Those Pensees are fantastic on you as well! So fun and whimsical!


----------



## beagly911

The flats are great!  But the Pensees are awesome!


----------



## medicbean

jenaywins said:


> *Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*



so gorgeous!!!  im still holding out for a chance to play in your closet j'enay


----------



## imelda74

OMG I love all of your shoes but those Pensees


----------



## LexLV

Pensees!! TOO cute


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Love your last pairs!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> *Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*



OOH, these are sweet! They look vintage circa 1940s to me, love them on you! 

Cute cork flats too!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Loving the new additions!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> *Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*


 
so cute J'enay!! love them on you!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> *Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*




they play well off your tattoo.


----------



## Jönathan

NANI, I totally agree about the Pensees! 

jenay, I think we need to see some Dita Von Teese inspired outfits with those babies! 



NANI1972 said:


> OOH, these are sweet! They look vintage circa 1940s to me, love them on you!
> 
> Cute cork flats too!


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;21231488 said:
			
		

> NANI, I totally agree about the Pensees!
> 
> jenay, *I think we need to see some Dita Von Teese* inspired outfits with those babies!



YES!!!! Times two!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on the new additions, Jenay. Shoe twins on the nude Bianca 120.


----------



## GoGlam

I'm new to all of this but now incredibly obsessed!!! Your collection is TDF!!!! What's your tts? Over the last few days I have looked at alllllll of the reveals... Gorgeous!! Congrats on an absolutely amazing collection and thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Yanekie

jenaywins said:


> *Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*


 

Love it!!!! Those are so cute!!! I must get!!!


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> I messaged you those bridget strass booties, was trying to corrupt you



  Nice try


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> *Pensee 100mm Black Crepe*


 
These are so cute on you* jenay*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## evanescent

The Pensees are so adorable!! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Okay, okay, okay I knowww i have SO MUCH catching up to do. I'm never on tpf anymore 

but first of all I LOVEEEEEE the nude asteroid. Those are absolutely FAB! 

Congrats on the black asteroid as well, and those gold piggies are TDF. If we were the same shoe size I'd totally steal those cork rosellas. ahahahhaa jk  but no seriously, those are amazing.


----------



## _Danielle_

Holy Canoli jenay your Asteroids are stunning on you


----------



## jamidee

I'm here in search of mod shots..


----------



## Dessye

^^^
And perhaps an update??? 

:snack:


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ I second or is it third the motion


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Here here!


----------



## aoqtpi




----------

